# A Cannabinerd's Journey



## AlphaPhase (Dec 6, 2014)

Well, after making a bunch of grow logs and such, I decided to create this journal to document my quest into the canna world and keep everything in one place (this journal). Been growing for a long time but still learning everyday. I'm a cannabinerd. I love more than just the flowers of the plant, I probably enjoy growing the plant more so than using the flowers, don't get me wrong.. I also love smoking my reap as well 

The list of strains I have in the *flower room *are as followed:
Karma Genetics: Sour Power Biker
Karma Genetics: 24k White Gold
Cream of the Crop: Purple Paralysis 
DNA Genetics: Tangilope
These are 2 weeks into flowering and doing well.

In the *veg room* I have as followed:
TH Seeds: MK Ultra (a small abused plant making a recovery)
Karma Genetics: Karma's OG (Over watered to all hell)
Nirvana: Aurora Indica (just a baby sprout at the moment)
NYCD x Black Domina
And clones of everything listed in flower.

As you can see, my veg room is always a wreck. I used to be a soil grower for many years, mostly outdoors and not in pots, planted in dug out holes filled with a super soil mix. When I grow a plant in soil or promix that's in a pot, all hell breaks loose. Poor plants... The veg room hates me. So, hopefully I will be converting the veg room slowly over to hydro, which is my niche. 

For Flowering I use:
1000w HPS w/ Air-cooled Hood
430cfm exhaust fan
5x5 tent
some fans
Ebb n Grow Bucket System & DWC

For Veg I use:
Cheap 34w 2 bulb t8's 
DIY aerocloner
Promix HP (for now)
and a small fan

Well, that's about it. I'll keep the cannaventure updated as I see fit and if you want, you can follow my screw ups and successes all in one spot.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 6, 2014)

Pics of what's going on at the moment.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 8, 2014)

Well, last night I ditched the soil and ordered the parts to build a DIY 2x3 flood table. I cut the seedlings I wanted to keep at the base of the stem and am going to try to clone them. I've never cloned a seedling before so I hope they take root.

I put a dehumidifier in the flower room because my RH was way too high at lights off. Now the RH is great but my night time temps are warmer than my day time temps now. Wasn't sure what to think of this as I always kept night time temps at least a few degrees cooler. After reading I found some info that says zero increase between day and night may be best. Warmer night time temps will make the plant stretch MUCH less. Wish I knew this before! My flower plants are looking great since the dehumidifier was added and consequently have stopped stretching like crazy. So all in all I'm happy and will try to maintain the same temps day/night as I would rather have a shorter plant, especially if it's sativa dominant.

Also, I noticed a 4" net pot fits in a party cup, so while seedlings are getting started I can do a manual flood and drain into the party cup. I think this method will work great to start seedlings. 

The purple paralysis are going great. I'm going to keep this strain for a while if the Buds are as good. She is going to be a very heavy yielder from what I can tell.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 10, 2014)

I have a couple new beans going into the veg room. Fruity chronic juice and white snake. The flower room is in full effect now, except for the tangilope. The tangilope started flower on the start of week 3 while the others started around week one. I topped it alot and defoliated quite a bit of foliage and then I lollipopped it as well. So that could be a reason it flowers late. I'll know next run with it if it was stress related. The purple paralysis is going to be one of the heaviest yielding sativas I've ever grown, even at 17 days flower it's got an INSANE amount of bud Sites. I am loving the way she grows. She's starting to put some early frost on as well. Will be getting some method sevens soon so the pics will be clearer  I'll be finishing the veg room conversion to hydro this weekend  Here's some current flower room set up and pics of the 24k white gold, sour power biker, purple paralysis and tangilope.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh and follow me on instagram if ya want @ cannabisnerd


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 12, 2014)

Got some method sevens. Lovin them. Here's some 18 day mini bud shots. Frost is a brewin


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 14, 2014)

Think I found the frostiest plant in the world, very happy. And my karma's og clones rooted so double happy.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 17, 2014)

Things are going A-OK in the garden. The veg room is almost converted over to hydro. The seedlings are looking great and the flower room is going well. Healthy as an ox. The purple paralysis is so nice and the spb and 24kwg are very frosty too. It looks like the PP is gonna purple, I see a llittle purple here and there so very excited about that. Crazy frost and purple in 25 days of flower? Hells yeah! One thing I am disappointed in is the tangilope. I had a feeling it wouldn't turn out well since it was a crazy mutant as a seedling, but I'll finish running it anyway, it's just pretty dumb plant so far


----------



## Yekke (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice! I'm tagged


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks Yekke! The garden should be getting pretty interesting soon, glad you'll be along for the ride


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 23, 2014)

The gardens getting frosty AF now. Things are going well in flower and the veg room. Everything is converted to hydro now. The white snake seedling started growing wicked fast. The kog clones been beat up pretty good but are starting to make a turn for the better. The tangilope are still stupid though


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 25, 2014)

Kog took well to the hydro transplant. The white snake is loving hydro and doubling in size daily. Aurora Indica is doing great and the fruity chronic 
juice is lagging behind but now has a root coming from the net pot so I think it will be okay. The mk ultra is doing much better and trained early to become a mother plant quickly. The paralysis clones are being pumped out so fast it's mind boggling. 4 day roots now in the cloner, it's a miracle plant I swear. The flower room is Killin it. Much love to all you cannabinerds. Enjoy the holiday and wish yall a great and prosperous new year. 
Merry Christmas, happy Chanukah or holiday RIU.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 25, 2014)

Flower room, purple paralysis killing it like a boss. This plant will be the bitch to many pollin runs in the future. She holds many desired traits and I can say will run with the most a+ top shelf strains out. I'll have her tested for std at harvest. I mean thc and cbd  lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 27, 2014)

Some current bud shots. 
1 - purple paralysis 
2- 24kwg
3-spb
4- Tangilope (which will not be run again) 

And some updates of the seedlings.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 28, 2014)

Transferred everything to the flood table today. Very pleased with it! Now I have a single table that can hold 8 mother plants and is very low maintenance  

The purple paralysis is blowing up, I swear it'll give at least 8 Oz of popcorn bud alone and at least an lb for tops, very happy with this beast! Could I break a gpw? We will see  the spb and 24kwg are also frost machines, believe it or not, the tangilope actually is covered in frost also but the Buds are so small, I don't know if I'll have time to let it finish though, looks like it'll be a 12wk min flower time.. Something funky about the mutant tangilope.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 28, 2014)

Forgot to mention, I added a net to the flower room for support 
Entering week 6 tonight, seeing a few red hairs here and there, 5 weeks to go


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 30, 2014)

Nom nom .. Buds are looking killer. Veg room is giving me problems, I think I'm under feeding again lol. Upped the nutes a lot today to .9 ec and will check for improvement. Slowwwwwww growth on the newbies plants, meh


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy new year yall. 

Will be lowering ec levels in the flower room starting Sunday. Currently at 1.2ec and will walk it down to 1.0ec by the end of week 8. Things are fattening up


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 3, 2015)

2/2 extrema fem beans have sprouted. I added dm zone to the flood table res. Hope it clears up the system and the plants in it recover. Here's some flower room shots, today is day 41 of flower, 4 weeks or so left!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 5, 2015)

Well, the good news is the veg room is back in working condition, all problems resolved! And the flower room is jamming out, buds swelling like crazy, terps for days, crystals all over, just some DANK funk


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)

Damn i miss this one


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey doc, thanks for stopping in  

Here's some updates of the garden, veg plants and other stuff 

Mk ultra is rooted in the cloner. 
Fruity chronic juice is finally bushing out, Aurora looking much better, pp in the flood table has begun it's upward growth       and suspected kog female is looking a ton better. Oh yeah, extrema roots have started coming through the net pots


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 9, 2015)

Cool thread. I'll stop by from time to time to see how you're gRowing. Happy New Year


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey thanks vnsmkr! Happy new year to you as well, hope it's a bad ass new year for ya!


----------



## Sativied (Jan 9, 2015)

Subbed. Looking great man, and good job on the bud site spacing in the flower space.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2015)

You not gotten your sig yet?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey thanks sativied! Glad to have you aboard! I'm getting some sour cherry, jake's dream, qrazy quake and blue lemon thai beans soon, so should have a more diverse selection soon 

Dr D I have it but I have no idea how to upload it to my sig  I don't know how to put a picture in my sig, can ya help me out, I'm so dumb on computers nowadays lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey thanks sativied! Glad to have you aboard! I'm getting some sour cherry, jake's dream, qrazy quake and blue lemon thai beans soon, so should have a more diverse selection soon
> 
> Dr D I have it but I have no idea how to upload it to my sig  I don't know how to put a picture in my sig, can ya help me out, I'm so dumb on computers nowadays lol


Yea ether one of use can. I will be back tonight to help


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 9, 2015)

I got it figured out brotha! A simple cut and paste worked


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2015)

Your's is nicer


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 9, 2015)

I like them both in their own little ways  It's now official!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2015)

I got the size from him and going to do a full bottom and make a page like mo with all my threads and the big sig will be the link


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 9, 2015)

That'd be awesome!! I don't know much about how to do those things  But it's a bad ass idea 

I'm just jamming out to some rap tunes. Ahh I love this song, i forgot it was friday so i got some brandy and a doob rolled up 






"
Fast cars with bad broads in 'em, I proceed to smoke these trees
And stuff piles of cheese in my 501 denim, where they bullshit begins I end them
And nope, I don't hear these niggas trippin'
Closing the cabin door and reving up all my engines
The weed is rolled, the drink is cold
It's new to you, to me it's old
C-E-O, these off brand niggas aint really the future, Ms. Cleo
High when I approach, been known, to leave weed crumbs and trails of Sour D smoke"


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 9, 2015)

"
and its gettin hard to see you cause my eyes low
marijuana minutes, nigga time slow
on a kush clock, there's always time to smoke
say I look high? I say I'm high bro
still blazin on with me, just facin
I remember days when I could only smoke on occasion"

Ok Ok, that's all for tonight yall - HAVE FUN BROTHAS!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 10, 2015)

Just something I thought was well worded - also some other stuff


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 11, 2015)

Big ass pinecone I saw the other day, learned that each of the points on a pine cone is a seed, never knew that! 

Pic of a 17 point leaf my buddy has on his sour power biker plant. So insane, never seen anything over 15 in my whole life so that's special 

Some buds and my pups being wussys


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2015)

Love the pine cone i should have grabbed one from big baer


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 12, 2015)

Cool pups. Love dogs


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 12, 2015)

You can have as many pine cones as you want dr d, just lemme know! 

Thanks vnsmkr, the black one has finally got over his puppy stage, he was a rebel when he was younger, the other one is about 6 yrs old, he's always been easy to train and one smart dog (unless he's chasing squirrels, if he's chasing something he doesn't listen worth a damn lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 12, 2015)

Stuff


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 12, 2015)

Pick #3 is rocking! Great job alpha!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks brotha, that's the sour power biker! It's such a great plant, I think I'm going to run a couple next grow as well. The buds grow so uniform it's great for a canopy. All the top buds are about the same size and shape. I've been trying to get a natural light picture of it but it's so impossible, if the hps light is on and I use the method 7 glasses it looks bland. If the hps light is off I have to use my camera flash and then it comes out bright white because of the crystals. There's some cool yellow colors on the bud that I can see with my eyes but I can't get it to come out very well in the pictures  When I harvest I'll bring it outside or at least in the living room under regular light bulbs so I can represent the true awesomeness of the plant, it really is a great plant to work with


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 12, 2015)

"
Yeah, and my last prayer
Was don't ever let me end up
Like the people that's down here
Cause the ones that fear change
Be the ones that don't care
Look at themselves
And see somebody else in the mirror
But you could always pick me out of the crowd
Loud mouth with my very own style
And what I know now
Is don't ever pretend
And live every single day like you won't see it again

So take my name
Remember this face
Keep the change and have a nice day
And live for the moment not by the past
Homie live each day like it's your last"


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 13, 2015)

Just planted the last clone into the flood table. Feels wierd finally bleaching the cloner And putting it away for a while (at least for a couple weeks anyway ) 

The mother table is doing great, the extremas are growing well and rooting nicely. Still small but they are building a good root system and should take off shortly. I tested the purple paralysis taste tester last night. Tasted OK but I didn't dry or cure it properly. The high was really racey, made my heart pump  will be trying the 24kwg tester tonight. I'm so happy the veg room is back in working condition  I feel proud of myself making the change because I hate changes.  the little soon to be mother plants are growing up nice and strong  it's nice to be able to keep 8 different strains all in one table with the same nute soup and have them be healthy, took a bit of work to find the right dose but I think I got it now


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2015)

Looking great!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks bro, i'm really hoping the kog is fem, I don't know why it's not shooting out preflowers yet, maybe another week it will show. The other strains will be fun to play with being mostly indica, I haven't grown any of them before so it'll be fun to have some short plants that pack a punch


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro, i'm really hoping the kog is fem, I don't know why it's not shooting out preflowers yet, maybe another week it will show. The other strains will be fun to play with being mostly indica, I haven't grown any of them before so it'll be fun to have some short plants that pack a punch


Mine did not show that quick. Just give it time and it will


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 13, 2015)

Right on Dr d, it should in a couple more weeks I'm sure. I have a 80x microscope and theres nothing right now which is probably a good sign  I'm gonna try a tiny bud sample of the spb tonight. Not much, maybe a bowl worth, but it smells great even just from drying it on my dresser lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 14, 2015)

Stoked!! Just got an early bday present  16 megapixels of awesomeness! I'm so happy, such a rad night  I have the best gf ever


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes sir! 
I had that same camera, one series older. You're going to LOVE the elph (spelling?).. It's good close or far and for video, too. My wife has a fucking $1,000 + single lens, now, that I hate. Can't imagine how good that newer model is going to be.

Congrats!

Did you try the SP x B sampler, yet?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm loving it! It works great and the zoom is awesome  I have to play with some settings but here's a couple quick shots I took today during lights on (with no method 7s to filter), notice it doesn't give those black lines in the pics? Super cool! 

Sampled the spb last night and it was great!! Really great taste and great high! The taste will be much better when I dry it properly though, super sticky and resin coated


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 14, 2015)

Here's some pics with the camera with out messing with the options, just point and shoot, I like the ease of it


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jan 14, 2015)

Very nice shots. I really like the camera already. 

2nd and 4th shots are realllly nice, 2nd is my favorite.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 14, 2015)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Very nice shots. I really like the camera already.
> 
> 2nd and 4th shots are realllly nice, 2nd is my favorite.


2nd all the way man!
I used to sell cameras and in point and shot canon is top in my book, and i shot nikon when i was a photographer


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks guys  I really like taking pictures so it's a awesome present 

Making some fresh frozen hash tomorrow with the 24kwg lowers    , stoked for that to be ready!!

Got a new rig today to try out so perfect timing


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 15, 2015)

The 3rd pic is the purple paralysis, took a little bud of that to hold me over til harvest, the calyx are 24kwg and the pile of buds is 24kwg


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 15, 2015)

I like the new rig man!
I need to get a new bong, pigs stole my J. Baker when i got popped years back


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks brotha! I hear ya there, I went through the same thing except they didn't take all my pieces, just the best ones! What a shitty day that was


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks brotha! I hear ya there, I went through the same thing except they didn't take all my pieces, just the best ones! What a shitty day that was


Hhaha they got all of mine, but i had a buddy in GA they did that too.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 16, 2015)

Damn laws, That kind of stuff needs to end, cops dressing up in swat uniforms for a plant. I got flash banged and the whole 9, it scared the shit out of me  -- After they left and I was bailed out I came back to the house and found like 6 oz they never took, I had so much to smoke on after it all went down. Not sure what they were thinking, they even left a couple plants!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hell they took three males i had cut down so they could get a nice even 20 plants.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 16, 2015)

That sucks bro. It's such a shitty situation for people to go through. I think when I got busted they weren't even looking for ganja because they kept asking where the drugs were, it was just a hydro op but I think they thought it was going to be meth or something because they busted the doors right in and didn't hesitate flash banging everything like some freaking action movie. When they only found plants they really calmed down. There were cops that had nugs stuck to the back of their shirts lol. I'm glad my dog wasn't shot or something, I always here about peoples dogs getting shot, if that happened it would have been war for sure


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2015)

They shoot my dogs they better fucking shoot me too!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 16, 2015)

Damn right bro! That's how I feel too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 16, 2015)

Crazy as fck what they do for a plant! 15 years ago got run up on in a friends house who was ex military and happened to have an ak-47 against his bedroom wall; cops were fkn freaking. Thankfully we had all just had blunt so relaxed mode was already set. They then proceeded to ransack the house only finding pipes and some loose shit. Dicks, straight fkn dicks. Sickening what lengths some states will go to. Free the weed!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 17, 2015)

Right on Vassar! It's so ridiculous, if scientists just recently discovered ganja in the Amazon forest this year it would be raved about being the most wonderful plant in the world (read this in a article somewhere) and it's so true. Prohibition messed up so many lives over the years it's sickening. 

photo dump time - sour cherries have sprouted. I may pop some southern thunder beans soon as well, trying to figure out how much space I have. Will be getting a 3x3 tent with a 400w hps for side runs. Stoked a buddy is hooking me up with the 400w, going to help me out a lot! Going to be nice to have separate grow spaces for different strains instead of running multiple strains in the same room


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 18, 2015)

24k white gold shatter and buds  extremely lemony


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 21, 2015)

Pics of the veg plants, fruity chroni        c juice, Aurora, extrema, sour cherry seedlings, purple paralysis, sour power biker, 24k white gold. The karmas og was male and got the chop today  best looking male I've seen, totally thought it was a fem


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 22, 2015)

It was cool to find out that almost ALL of the micron screens of 24kwg turned out to be full melt. Never had that happen before, but damn karma genetics gear is fire so really not surprised  here some 24kwg 120u and 73u bubble hash clear dome. Pic of some qwiso crystals and I also got a blue lemon thai bean in the mail today. Not sure when I'll pop it though.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh yeah, and a throw back Thursday pic of my cat that passed on this summer  miss that rascal


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice hash! You are the second person i have seen with the BT beans whats up?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks bro! The blt is all over in CO and everyone says it's dank, good for concentrates as well, so I figured I'd give it a shot sometime, the lineage is really messy, but I figured I'd try it


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Jan 23, 2015)

nice genetics you got going there, really like that One that I saw... ok, a few


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you mikey! Genetics are like pringles, once you pop you can't stop! lol - Or like lays potato chips, you can't have just one


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 23, 2015)

Sour power biker is insane, I love this plant!! Purple paralysis not too shabby either  harvest in 10 days


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jan 27, 2015)

Damn nice looking shots here.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks brotherman! It's the last few days of flower now, bitter sweet moments.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 28, 2015)

Today I cut the nutes down to 380ppm or .5ec  They are fading and in their final swell mode, the buds are super dense up top, the purple paralysis are defiinitely purple now and there are some beautiful colors (mostly crystals giving a color effect) on the spb. The tangilope are as nasty as always lol. I think I'll chop the spb and tangilope this weekend and then chop the PP after my birthday (the 1st). That'll give the PP a few extra days to finish up since they are the most sativa-ish plants in there. The crystals are mostly cloudy so it's very close to chopping. The spb and tangilope have some amber so a few days of low ppm water should finish them up nicely.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 28, 2015)

Just ordered this sweet purple 3x3 grow tent for side projects  This will be for indicas and plants that I have not previously run before, stoked to get it in and start flowering some indis!

Also on the menu (hopefully I have enough for it soon) is this t5 8 bulb fixture. I have not used t5 personally but have assisted in grows with people using t5 for various things. They definitely have more penetration than t8 so it will be a nice addition to the garden, it won't fit in the 3x3 tent but it will fit in my 5x5 and veg room, I may buy a 4x2 tent eventually, we will see.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 29, 2015)

Will be starting up the cloner tomorrow and taking 12 purple paralysis clones to run in the 5x5 tent. The mother plants are ready for cloning so everything is on perfect schedule. The fruity chronic juice has a slight n deficiency I think but the Aurora is good and is HUGEEEEE. Such a thick plant. I topped the extrema yesterday. The sour cherries are still small but are growing nice roots, getting their legs ready for walking.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 29, 2015)

Yeah it has... Man, I really need to get a pep back in my step, so sick and tired of feeling sick and tired. Hoping this harvest possesses the things my system needs to heal, kind of just want to harvest tomorrow haha.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2015)

Man it definitely looks like some great soul food to me


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks doc, I'm hoping so, I don't know what's up with my system but something has gone haywire over the past few months and it's taking a toll on me. Hoping it's nothing major, should have the blood tests back sometime soon and hoping they are A-ok. Really sucks not having energy for anything and just feeling pain constantly, I wanna get back to doing things before I go crazy! lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 30, 2015)

Last day before the chop. Here's some bud shots of each strain. I think I'm going to hang the Buds from the scrog screen, seemed to work great last grow.


----------



## Mountain Chief (Jan 30, 2015)

Lookin good AP!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 30, 2015)

Harvested 1 of the 2 mutant tangilope plants. Looks like the yield will be low as I expected. That's what ya get for growing out a mutant sometimes  The buds look good none the less so all in all it's alright


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks mountain chief!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 1, 2015)

Harvest was great! Very pleased with the yield  photo dump time


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 1, 2015)

Harvest is finallllly over, finally hit over 1000g (4500 grams wet) for the first time in a long time, super proud of myself  ddon't let anyone tell you that yield will suffer running multiple strains


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 2, 2015)

Here is an awesome article from steep hill about Trichomes. 

http://steephilllab.com/lets-talk-trichomes/


----------



## GroErr (Feb 2, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here is an awesome article from steep hill about Trichomes.
> 
> http://steephilllab.com/lets-talk-trichomes/


Interesting observation/comment on the harlequin, I noticed that myself when I ran it for the first time, lots of "amber" but lighter (more the yellow mentioned) well before the plant was finished. When I pulled it, it was likely in the 10% "amber" range, yet it's a very light/clear head stone with not so much of a traditional "body stone" but relaxes you to the point of couch lock if you partake a bit too much.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 2, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing- Very good info to have, @RM3 has been getting the early yellow/amber to show on a lot of his strains by using non conventional lighting, t5, and I think he's on to something with getting this early amber; or possibly/hopefully it's cbd; or at least some of the amber is cbd- Getting more cbd to develope on strains that would usually not have high cbd content could be ground breaking! Kind of blew my mind putting all of this together


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Feb 2, 2015)

excellent run! very nice to see, great job! can we still plus rep somehow?


----------



## RM3 (Feb 2, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I was thinking the same thing- Very good info to have, @RM3 has been getting the early yellow/amber to show on a lot of his strains by using non conventional lighting, t5, and I think he's on to something with getting this early amber; or possibly/hopefully it's cbd; or at least some of the amber is cbd- Getting more cbd to develope on strains that would usually not have high cbd content could be ground breaking! Kind of blew my mind putting all of this together


So far the highest I have tested CBD's in my strains has been 5% but I do think there is something to it.

Very nice Harvest !!!! Plants look awesome !!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks mikey! There's only the "like" button now instead of +rep, they changed it a little a while ago. 


Got 12 purple paralysis in the cloner today, hoping they root quickly with out any problems. I'm using dm zone in the cloner instead of calcium hypochlorite, hoping it works as well since it's easier to mix.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 2, 2015)

RM3 said:


> So far the highest I have tested CBD's in my strains has been 5% but I do think there is something to it.
> 
> Very nice Harvest !!!! Plants look awesome !!!


Thanks man! Been cleaning up equipment all day and I broke my shower sprayer thingy, some of the equipment is too big to wash with out a sprayer so I gotta go to home depot grrrr

5% cbd is EXTREMELY high for most non cbd strains brotha! Like really high, usually strains with higher thc (20%) especially sativas (which usually have a higher % thc anyways) - it's common their cbd levels are <1% - so a high thc high cbd is very desirable because you just don't see it out there often, if ever, I can't be sure I've had anything higher than 15% thc that had any cbd  It's definitely some awesomeness you're doing man! It's kind of blowing my mind what the potential is


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 2, 2015)

Put a little slide show of the grow from newly rooted clones to harvest. I think I took a picture everyday but might have missed some. It's pretty cool seeing the daily changes


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 3, 2015)

Looks like my fruity chronic juice is going to be a magnesium whore  using ro water nutrients with tap water and still getting a mag deficiency on it, little nute hog. 

Looks like my dog is living the dream by the way haha


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Looks like my fruity chronic juice is going to be a magnesium whore  using ro water nutrients with tap water and still getting a mag deficiency on it, little nute hog.
> 
> Looks like my dog is living the dream by the way haha View attachment 3344552View attachment 3344554


Too cute man! We are hopeful we can keep our dogs and cats.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Too cute man! We are hopeful we can keep our dogs and cats.


I hope you can too bro, it would suck to not bring them along  I'm sure they will be able to go along with you though bro


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I hope you can too bro, it would suck to not bring them along  I'm sure they will be able to go along with you though bro


Two dogs and three cats Alpha


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Two dogs and three cats Alpha


I had 2 dogs and 2 cats when I came out here, it just took a little longer to find a cool landlord so I hope you can find one brotha. Now I have one cat but my new land lord thinks I have 0 cats, shhhhhh- Here's a pic of the pets when we moved, they loved it lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 4, 2015)

Well I made seeds for the first time in many years. Little dinosaur eggs. Hoping the mutant traits are eliminated from the tangilope with one of these. It's one of the stronger strains I've run into so I'm hoping for good things. 

Sour cherry babies are all runts unfortunately  pretty bummed, I threw one out and kept the hydro SC and one promix SC, maybe they will come around after a while. Was hoping for one good fem but the odds are looking less than ideal, bad luck on the bean pop *sigh*


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 4, 2015)

Veg room


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 4, 2015)

Well, I think today the buds will go into paper bags for a couple days to finish the drying process. I think I will pop a few beans, I think I will call them - The Matrix aka Chemalope






"And some man live his life
For profits alone
That very same man
He lives his life all alone
And the road to life
Yes it goes up and down
Doesn't really matter
As long as the music goes on
Hey mister collie man
Why don't you come round no more
Hey mister collie collie man
Don't you hear me troubled call
Hey mister collie man
Look i didn't come to disturb
You best not be come 'round here
Unless you've got me sensi herb"


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 5, 2015)

Kief from a paper bag. Clean af!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 5, 2015)

Got my new toy in the mail today.Came in a box that said "viva grow light" in bold letters. The ups guy asked "is it anything good?" lol, so be careful if not in a med state ordering one (if you're a little paranoid about those kinds of things)


----------



## Mountain Chief (Feb 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well, I think today the buds will go into paper bags for a couple days to finish the drying process. I think I will pop a few beans, I think I will call them - The Matrix aka Chemalope
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love me some Slightly Stoopid.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 5, 2015)

Hell yeah bro! Awesome band!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 6, 2015)

Got the new tent up in literally 7 minutes, the small ones are way easier than bigger tents to put together. Looks like my flood table won't fit unless I set the table on the res... Hmm... I'll have to think of something. Anyways, it's a rainy day so I'll be smoking on some super sonic kronacryptolite  oh yeah, a fan fell on my only spb but I think it will survive, and the 24kwg that's outside got a bit of a storm before I brought it inside  poor things


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 6, 2015)

The 5x5 is squeaky clean and ready for clones  

I will be doing x4 dwc plants in the 3x3, I think that will work perfect. We will see. Not sure where I'll put the t5, maybe in the veg room for now


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 7, 2015)

Today was a bubble kind of day. Mmm clear dome ftw . 

Fruity chronic juice, Aurora, extrema and mk ultra are looking good. The spb pulled through the falling on it thank God.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2015)

Looking great as always. I am not on as much right now but i will keep checking in every couple of days


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 7, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looking great as always. I am not on as much right now but i will keep checking in every couple of days


Thanks doc  Hope all is ok with your son, did you hear any news as to what happened? Hoping everything is ok brotha! Keep me posted


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 8, 2015)

I got some beefier net pots for the next grow they are 5.5" instead of 5" and they are much more durable. The holes are a bit bigger as well. Hoping Imight be able to reuse them. The last ones were flimsy and the roots were so fat (the size of sharpies) it destroyed the old ones  

There are root bumps on the clones so I think by next weekend I'll be able to transplant them to the ebb system for round two. I'll be training them a bit different, I will be only topping 3x aand will flower sooner. Maybe 2 weeks veg time. Hoping for less larf and smaller single colas.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 8, 2015)

Just a penny for my thoughts. 

Years ago there was so much useful information around riu, many of the members have decided to leave (don't blame them honestly, I've been around for at least 7 years, just a new name) but over time i get the sense that it's more of opinions and not facts... Kinda sad in a way. It's their way or the highway in most cases. Even if their way is severely flawed and based on nothing more than a thought in the wind.. See, I like useful info and exchanging ideas without getting hounded because my ideas are not you're ideas. I try to give as much helpful and legitimate /truthful info as I can. Many give opinions that aren't worth a whole lot because it's based on unicorn fairy dust ideology. I've been growing for a long long time, I may not be 100 years old, but I have more hands on experience than a freaking wizard. I've grown more plants than the Amazon. And yet, I still learn, but the useless info (so much out there) feels like it's just adding wasted space in my ol brain. Cest LA vie.

Thats all folks


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 9, 2015)

I know whatcha mean, Alpha.

I've been around the forums (not just this one) for quite some time. Hopefully RIU can get back to where it once was. A lot of the posters I liked have completely moved away from here.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 9, 2015)

Right on Smokeal0t, I'm not sure when it changed but it seemed like it all happened over night- There still are a few good eggs on here, but it seems there's a lot more bad eggs. When a person can't share legit knowledge, whether it be science or hands on experience, with out some one saying "nope, it's this way only, don't do that", then it seems nothing will be learned. Probably why a lot of grows are so sub par here- because they use the "it's my way or the highway" method


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 10, 2015)

Got some new gear and some gear gifted to me to finish up the 3x3 tent  won't be able to flower the flood table in the tent unfortunately because the plants are much bigger than I thought. They ssit 42" high so that won't work. I wouldn't be able to flower them in the tent even if they were in pots on the floor lol, Think I will flower them in the veg closet with the t5. 

Also will be getting some gg4 cuts soon, so stoked! Got a sample bud of it and it's off the chain.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 11, 2015)

Whoa now, the flood table got bushy. Little sour cherry mutant is looking healthy so that's cool. The Aurora is a monster, so robust. This will be interesting to flower this table, I bet it finishes at 8 feet above the ground lol.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 11, 2015)

Twas another hash day. This stuff came out so fire and a nice caramel color. Trying different screens to fine tune my gear. It smells exactly like fruity pebbles.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 11, 2015)

Damnnnnnnnnn!

Killin' it all the way around the board.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks smokeal0t! It's nice to have everything dialed in finally, I thought running 5 strains in one table would be difficult, but it's proving to be working out great


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 13, 2015)

Got a new African violet for me and the gf anniversary  I bought her one for our first anniversary and it died on the cross country move last year, so I felt the need to replace it. A very tricky but great plant to grow. Do not water often, do not get water on the leaves and indirect light seems best for them. Repotting to big pots is usually not necessary.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 13, 2015)

The 3x3 tent is up and complete now. 400w mh bulb is in there now and have a hps bulb coming in the mail soon. I need some more timers though, so I guess it's not ccompletely finished. Not sure what I will be putting in there yet. I'd like to flower the sour cherry but it won't be ready in time. I need one more room for vegging since I'll be flowering my veg plants in the veg room  #growingproblems - I won't have anywhere to put veg plants for like 2 months, I need to come up with a new game plan


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 13, 2015)

Took new clones to have everything on the same schedule. I came up with the most ideal game plan. I took a Aurora, mk ultra and fruity chronic juice clone, and 9 new purple paralysis clones. The first 3 clones will be flowered in the 3x3 (along with an extrema). The purple paralysis clones are for back up in case the gg4 cuts don't arrive in time. This was both tents will be on the same schedule. I'll be taking new clones and then killing all plants in the flood table instead of flowering them, this way I can keep my veg room up and running instead of flowering 3 rooms. I can also pop new beans and everything will be similar Heights. It's the best plan I could come up with, it will suck killing the monsters in the table but it will be beneficial for the grow in general.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2015)

Looks great man
I see a lot of what you are talking about alpha on here now. Newbies spouting of info they dont even know what they are saying. I see people speaking in absolutes so much, and hell i have been chewed out on here for something someone said was my opinion. I just dont take it very serious and have cut back my time because i got tired of seeing " wheres mine" posting everywhere.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 14, 2015)

Right on brother, it's a crap shoot any more, though I appreciate the fee people that are helpful and knowledgeable and share a common interest of growing. Opinions are just opinions, one person's opinion may be different but it doesn't make it wrong, that is what people need to understand, it's as easy as that. As for the "Where's mine" jokers, I can't believe the nerve and lies of those kinds of people just to make others feel bad and so they get what they want. I won't tolerate that crap anymore. Unappreciative aholes. Oh well, at least there are a few good eggs, hopefully the bad ones won't spoil the rest of them.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 16, 2015)

Two headbanger beans have sprouted and one fem blue lemon thai bean has sprouted. The veg table will be chopped Friday and I should have some gg4 clones in a week or so. Pic of a kief pile also. Smells great.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey AP! I understand about the bad eggs, as a lot of great members have departed RUI. I hope you continue to share your gardens, as the plants are always on time and beautiful. IDK how I didnt already sub up, but that has been rectified 

Stay free stay high

papa


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you payne! I will continue to share my green adventures for sure but probably less frequently, but I'll continue to update this thread as much as I can  I can't wait to grow out the gorilla glue #4 soon, that should be pretty awesome from the looks of everyone elses gg4 grows. I got to sample some and the smoke is great, the smell is very chemy and chocolatey, it smells so damn good! Definitly stick around for the glue updates coming in a week or so


----------



## papapayne (Feb 17, 2015)

nice man! Yea u had some great genetics it looks like. I am really hoping my line up gives a good commercial strain. I need a keeper to help my pateints


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks brotha, I'm still going through strains and dumping the non keepers, it's rough because I like all of them but I don't have enough room for everything I want. So I'm going to run the mk, aurora, fcj and extrema in a couple weeks and pick the best one and ditch the rest. I'm pretty much doing the same thing as you, trying to find a good yielding medical strain, but it's tough to get all the best traits on a plant. I wish I wasn't so picky lol. The headbanger is a headband (og kush x sour diesel) so I have high expectations for it. The blue lemon thai I'm hoping to get lucky on, the lineage of it just gives me a headache, there's just way too much involved making it so I don't think it'll be very stable. The aurora and mk ultra on the other hand are well bred plants (they go back a long time so they should be very stable, i hope). The fruity chronic juice is new, so that's another one I'm hoping i get lucky and it's good, but plants are like a box of chocolates, you never know what you're gonna get lol


----------



## papapayne (Feb 17, 2015)

Yea I feel ya there. I have heard great things about delicious - cheese candy, big yielding and fire, one of these days I want to do a pheno hunt on them. I wanna try a pheno on blue pit, green crack, and like 100 more lol. there is so many I want to try!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 18, 2015)

Looks like i will be loosing some strains that have not rooted but i do have two very different blue pits you can try.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 18, 2015)

Sounds good. You are (of course) welcome to the strains I have running. The Dream lotus x sensi stars from hemlock have proven time and time again to be amazing, so heres hoping for some good females from that, and then of course my Girl scout cookies, (sinmints), then of course all the strains you made, and the super silver hazes to. I wouldn't stress to much if you lose a strain or two, we will get ya squared away when you arrive.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 18, 2015)

That sucks doc, but you'll have more soon enough. You guys are welcome to what I have as well.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 18, 2015)

Where are you located AP? Maybe we could do a exchange


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm up towards butte co. area, what about you bro?


----------



## papapayne (Feb 18, 2015)

Eugene/Springfield area. I know there are ways to mail clones as well


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 18, 2015)

For sure! We can figure out something sometime in the near future  

I just picked up some "super soil" at the home depot, I did not know super soil came in a bag? Has anyone used this stuff by any chance? It was only 5 bucks and I'm starting a little window sill herb garden soon, but I was thinking since the Headbangers are not fem, I would use the extra soil to plant them in just incase one is male (it's hard to put males in my flood table since the roots become intertwined).


----------



## papapayne (Feb 18, 2015)

I haven't had much luck buying soil from big chain stores...seems every time they come bugs included. 

For sure though, I should be up and running to make clones in a few weeks


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 18, 2015)

I've had similar experiences with Chain store soils, I'm hoping to get lucky, it's an all organic mix and isn't a miracle grow type soil, I got thrips a while back from a bag ssoil so I have spinosad on hand in case, I'll keep it out of the grow room and see how it is on the herb garden and I'll inspect for bugs. 

And hell yeah bro! I just chopped down so many potential clones  but I'll have a ton soon as well, just wish I had a place for the branches I chopped today, the plants in the veg table have so much secondary growth it's insane. Check these limbs out , I can't even imagine the size the Buds would be if I flowered this table, mind boggling, I need to upgrade to a farm so I can grow everything and have no space issues lol


----------



## papapayne (Feb 18, 2015)

damn! yea those are some branches! Sucks to lose them, but I understand. The node structure on those looks great man!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 18, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Where are you located AP? Maybe we could do a exchange


Man i am stopping in on alpha on the way too. I just hope i make it past CO. Have a guy wants to show me around some and can have a trimming gig if i stay there, but i really want too go to Eugene. I love art and that looks to be a great place for artist


----------



## papapayne (Feb 18, 2015)

Oregon is beautiful man, but CO is to. I imagine CO has a higher cost of living compared to oregon


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks payne, I couldn't believe the structure on them, much different from the last time I vegged them. Only difference is I'm using an extremely low ppm level, 350 including my 120ppm tap water. I guess less really is more in this case. 

That sounds great Dr d! I have friends in Co, you'll love it there, even if it's just for a visit. 

The headbanger and blue lemon thai sprouts are doing good, the shells have been shed. Also, was contacted by the owner of a smell proof bag company and I'll be getting to do some testing for them, super stoked about it  I love new initiative companies. They had a booth at last year's Colorado cannabis cup


----------



## papapayne (Feb 19, 2015)

Ya I seem to have crossed into overwatering/to high of ppms. Gonna be cutting back the nutes, see how they do.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 19, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Ya I seem to have crossed into overwatering/to high of ppms. Gonna be cutting back the nutes, see how they do.


I am looking at coco, but will do the amended coco like Hyroot.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 19, 2015)

I think, from what I have seen anyway, I feel like I should have added in some perlite, mycos mixed in, and maybe something at the bottom of the final pot size for drainage. Would have made daily waterings better if I could use less nute solution and gotten run off.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 19, 2015)

' It’s like everybody got they hand out
Actin' like they you owe 'em something
They expect you to throw em something
When they really need you to show 'em something
One month, you're broke again
Actin' like you ain’t throw em none
Ungrateful ass niggas, they only love you when you giving
And the day you say you ain’t got it, they forget the days that you did it
You forgot me when I was losin', so forget me when I’m winnin'
Where the dark day was frenzing me 'til the day they befriended me
One day we broke friends, next day we rich enemies
It’s hard being a real nigga, when these niggas got bitch tendencies
Female emotions, I can’t waste my energy
For them I got that remedy, kill 'em with success
Royalty is my pedigree, too fresh to be stressed
But thank god for memories, god willin I’m blessed
My comeback’s they penalty, these haters gon' be upset
And I done lost a couple friends on the way
Fuck 'em they wasn’t really with me all the way - I’ll be okay '


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 19, 2015)

Two week cure and these smell ridiculous!!! The tangilope doesn't smell like soup anymore, smells like fruit snacks. #winning


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 20, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Two week cure and these smell ridiculous!!! The tangilope doesn't smell like soup anymore, smells like fruit snacks. #winningView attachment 3355251View attachment 3355252


And that is the perfect example of why i dont cull females and give them at lest one go. Looks great man!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks brotha! I really hated the structure so that's why I hit her with some pollen and just put a new bean into germination  chemalope (Chem x tangilope)  I just couldn't let her slip away completely without getting something good from her, I really hope the new beans will clear up her mutations and now I know she will smell much better after cure, her smell in flower was so nasty lol


----------



## papapayne (Feb 20, 2015)

sweet deal man! Here's hoping for a great pheno


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 20, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks brotha! I really hated the structure so that's why I hit her with some pollen and just put a new bean into germination  chemalope (Chem x tangilope)  I just couldn't let her slip away completely without getting something good from her, I really hope the new beans will clear up her mutations and now I know she will smell much better after cure, her smell in flower was so nasty lol


My f3 fireballs test bean i ran smelled like a skunk whipped his butt on my nose. Then after a little cure it smelled like a male cat sprayed it. Not very nice at all, but a bud by its self smells great. Smoked great too.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks papapayne, I hope so too, I only got about 6 seeds left of it (one didn't sprout that I tried germing when they were fresh) and some pollen got around to some other plants so I got a few other Chem x beans as well, I'm really hoping I can get one to pop, it's my first actual pollination and I only had a pinky nail amount of pollen, it made about 30 seeds total, there has to be something good to come from it if I can get them to pop (fingers crossed!!) 

Lol @ doc its crazy the smells some plants get bro, and even crazier how the smell can change so much after dry /cure, the tangilope tastes and smells like fruit snacks now, more so of a cantaloupe, I'm really happy how the Buds turned out but I just hope a bean pops so I can try for a better growing plant


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 20, 2015)

In a way, this is just genius. A jar/scale combo that tells you how much is left. Cool shit.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 20, 2015)

fucking genuis!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 20, 2015)

Got the gg4 cuts on deck, flood table is cleared out (very easy cleanup) and a few more cuts of the other strains are iin the cloner for preservation.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 20, 2015)

Fuck yeahhhhhh!! Chemalope has sprouted. Talk about a hard Shell and determination of a seedling. The tap root looks like it busted through the side of the seed to sprout and still has a price of shell on it. Never seen this happen before, let's hope for some serious awesomeness. Hybrid vigor? Check.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 20, 2015)

NICE! I supercropped mine today, looking a little droopy right now.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 20, 2015)

Right on bro, I can't wait to see what she brings, chemdawg x tangilope, holy smoke it will be  

They will perk up pretty quickly after supercrop if it wasn't pinched too hard, if it was pinched too hard just tape it up and it'll heal just fine


----------



## MartaStuart (Feb 21, 2015)

That's awesome!


----------



## Figgy (Feb 21, 2015)

Here we go! Gotta get in and catch up with this "journey". Just poppin in to say what's up and looks like you're still killing it Alpha. Chemalope huh? Sounds like it's going to be some fruit fuel!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey, thanks figgy! Nice to see you stopping by the thread  I am really hoping the cross changes the structure/ bud size and hoping the chem really shines through in the smell, fruity fuel would be perfect


----------



## Figgy (Feb 21, 2015)

One of my Fruit Punch from my first grow smelled of fruity fuel. It was a little too funky of a smell for me. Hopefully this one stays on the nicer side of things for you.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 21, 2015)

Right on bro, I'm hoping for more of a heavy fuel with citrus undertones, I have a few other beans of the chemalope so I'm hoping one of them will fit the bill  My fruity chronic juice smells pretty fruity in veg, the extrema, holy crap, that smells like fuely rubber in veg and is sticky as hell, there were two different phenos, one looked more sativa so I ditched it and kept the heavy indica looking pheno, I have really good expectations for that one, too


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 22, 2015)

It looks like I may try to move soon as my lease is almost up (end of march).. I found the perfect house a few miles away that actually has a big fenced in yard for the dogs and a decent sized attached garage I can use for my grow room. I'd be able to vent heat outside which would save alot of cooling electric.. I'd love having more space and not having to worry about spills inside the house.. I'd have to delay flowering a bit but it would totally be worth it I think.. Decisions decisions.. It also has a studio cottage on the land that has a full kitchen /bath.. It's a bit more expensive than what I pay now but the layout of the property is so perfect. .. But I hate moving.. That's my thoughts for the day .. Hope everyone had a good weekend. I'm hoping the walking dead doesn't suck again, this season is ridiculous..


----------



## papapayne (Feb 22, 2015)

I just put in an app for a house to.. Guess its in the air!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 22, 2015)

Right on bro! I was sitting here thinking to myself, do I really want to sign another lease for this place in a month? And I really don't want to because as much as I like this house, it's not suitable for my particular needs. I have no yard here  I moved here so I could Grow in the garage but my garage just is too old and not wired properly. I figure an attached garage will solve many of my problems  good luck on your app bro! I have emailed the place that I want and waiting for a response to see where things will go, hopefully I'll be in the new house by April 1st and my plants will be fully vegged by then and ready for flower  so in reality I wouldn't really be putting flowering on delay much more than one extra week or so


----------



## papapayne (Feb 22, 2015)

yea this app is from same place we rent from now. My gf has rented with them for 7 years so its prob a sure thing. 2 car garage, yard, 3 bedrooms. I can take over the garage. Gives me another month of veg to. Exciting time


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 22, 2015)

Hell yeah that's awesome bro! Sounds perfect  I wish the place I want was from the property management I use, that would make it much easier but I think the place is being rented out by owner, but my fingers are crossed


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 23, 2015)

Payne, Since you mentioned using your property management, I figured I'd check what mine has to offer and found something great!! Thanks for mentioning that man, so glad I checked, found something built recently that's bigger than the one I found on Craigslist and it has a big garage, pets allowed and an easy to manage fenced backyard that actually gets full sun!  will be checking it out Tuesday, so stoked!! Thanks for the Idea man


----------



## papapayne (Feb 23, 2015)

LOL np man! Its funny, my gf and I were over at her parents for a bbq and we mentioned that we put in an app...I guess we may have found something better to...her uncle just decided its time to let go of their property...Its a vintage farmhouse, 3 bed 2 bath, 7 acres of land total, 4 acres of pasture with 3 acres of wooded land barn 4 car garage and possibly the ability to do a rent to own deal....I trying not to get my hopes up as the place needs some work, its been vacant 5+ years, but fuckin a if we dont have some progress


----------



## hippy132 (Feb 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Right on Vassar! It's so ridiculous, if scientists just recently discovered ganja in the Amazon forest this year it would be raved about being the most wonderful plant in the world (read this in a article somewhere) and it's so true. Prohibition messed up so many lives over the years it's sickening.
> 
> photo dump time - sour cherries have sprouted. I may pop some southern thunder beans soon as well, trying to figure out how much space I have. Will be getting a 3x3 tent with a 400w hps for side runs. Stoked a buddy is hooking me up with the 400w, going to help me out a lot! Going to be nice to have separate grow spaces for different strains instead of running multiple strains in the same room  View attachment 3333787View attachment 3333788 View attachment 3333789 View attachment 3333790 View attachment 3333792


OK, if I bring my beans over will you pop them for me ?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 23, 2015)

papapayne said:


> LOL np man! Its funny, my gf and I were over at her parents for a bbq and we mentioned that we put in an app...I guess we may have found something better to...her uncle just decided its time to let go of their property...Its a vintage farmhouse, 3 bed 2 bath, 7 acres of land total, 4 acres of pasture with 3 acres of wooded land barn 4 car garage and possibly the ability to do a rent to own deal....I trying not to get my hopes up as the place needs some work, its been vacant 5+ years, but fuckin a if we dont have some progress


Awesome brotha!! Man I would kill for a lot of land  Hoping that works out for you, it sounds perfect! The rent to own deal would be so great, I've been looking for something like that but just haven't found anything, it's hard to find a lot of land here, there is tons of land, but no one rents it out and if they do it's way too expensive  So a house with 1/2 acre is pretty much maxing out my budget grrrr, but I can't complain because I love the location, it's just super hard finding a yard that gets sun because it's a forest out here heh


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 23, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> OK, if I bring my beans over will you pop them for me ?


Are you having trouble getting them to sprout man? I could help ya if you want, but I think you can do it, I can give ya some pointers that always work 100% for me (except I just lost my first seed a couple weeks ago, but it was a fresh seed right off a plant, so I think if they are really fresh they won't sprout)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 23, 2015)

The Aurora, fcj, pp and mk ultra cuts are rooting now (7 days, took a little longer since it's winter time and the water temps are cooler. Did not use dm zone this time and only used pool shock, looks like I was right about zone delaying root times so I'd suggest not using it for cloning). Also all the seedlings and clones in the flood table are still alive  it's going to be tough keeping them small until the move


----------



## papapayne (Feb 23, 2015)

Looking good. Yea if i move, means my plants are going to be fucking huge! Just got a bunch in the mail to lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 23, 2015)

damn bro, it's such a struggle lol- i was thinking about starting flowering here, but it would be way too much of a pain in the ass to move flowering plants and it would probably stress em out way too much, what I'm thinking about doing is letting my clones grow a little bit, cloning them about 3 or 4 weeks before the move and chopping the big plants down again, then by the time I move the clones will be well rooted but still small so it would be much easier to manage


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 23, 2015)

This is what I have to look forward too in the near future  gg4 looking insane! 

Also insane, this cured sour power biker


----------



## hippy132 (Feb 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> This is what I have to look forward too in the near future  gg4 looking insane!
> 
> Also insane, this cured sour power biker View attachment 3357946View attachment 3357947


Holy Shit that’s pretty


----------



## Figgy (Feb 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> This is what I have to look forward too in the near future  gg4 looking insane!
> 
> Also insane, this cured sour power biker View attachment 3357946View attachment 3357947


What's up with the GG#4? Heard a lot about it being the shit in CO. I'll never get it, but just see people talking about it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 23, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Holy Shit that’s pretty


Thanks hippy, it's so damn frosty it's mind blowing, really can't wait to get some into flower



Figgy said:


> What's up with the GG#4? Heard a lot about it being the shit in CO. I'll never get it, but just see people talking about it.


gg4= chem sis x sour dubb x chocolate diesel, I'm not sure if it's just a fad like gsc, but it is EXTREMELY crystalized, possibly in the top 3 frostiest buds I've seen in a long time. The taste is very good, but the smell is even better, it's got a super chemy smell with strong diesel undertones and hints of chocolate or cocoa. It's a super stony high, very potent, I think some growers are getting 32% thc from gg4 if grown very good, which is just incredible. Buds are really dense, I guess it's an easy plant to grow but I've only baby clones of it so I'll see if it really is an easy plant soon enough. It's supposed to yield pretty good too. It's all the rage in cali for the most part, lots of hype and the flowers are good to back up the hype, but I'm guessing it'll die down a bit in the future just like gsc did


----------



## Figgy (Feb 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks hippy, it's so damn frosty it's mind blowing, really can't wait to get some into flower
> 
> 
> gg4= chem sis x sour dubb x chocolate diesel, I'm not sure if it's just a fad like gsc, but it is EXTREMELY crystalized, possibly in the top 3 frostiest buds I've seen in a long time. The taste is very good, but the smell is even better, it's got a super chemy smell with strong diesel undertones and hints of chocolate or cocoa. It's a super stony high, very potent, I think some growers are getting 32% thc from gg4 if grown very good, which is just incredible. Buds are really dense, I guess it's an easy plant to grow but I've only baby clones of it so I'll see if it really is an easy plant soon enough. It's supposed to yield pretty good too. It's all the rage in cali for the most part, lots of hype and the flowers are good to back up the hype, but I'm guessing it'll die down a bit in the future just like gsc did


Yeah, the frost on that pic had me a little tight in the pants . It's nice to see pics of that, but unless I hit the pheno lotto I'm just poppin seeds and crossing my fingers and toes.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 25, 2015)

Been a busy start of the week..got the apps filled out for the move, fingers crossed. The property management said no one else had put in an app for the place yet and since we already rent from them we have a good chance. Also my credit score has went up SO much over the past 6 months (that was my only worry).. The thing is, they said the latest we can move in is mid march.. So I'd have to pay for two houses because my lease isn't up until April  But that would give us so much time to move slowly (I hate moving  ) and I won't have to chop any of my plants and I can flower them on time!!! 

looks like the gg4 cuts are rooting well, slowly but surely, I pulled one out because the roots haven't come through the net pot yet, but they are nice fuzzy roots thank God.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## papapayne (Feb 25, 2015)

Terrific man  Glad it worked out for ya. Still waiting for our app, but we have high hopes. I'm planning on moving the 8 plants (they will be so fucking big by then) that will be flowered as soon as I set the new place up, and then pull clones the week before I move off all the other plants


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks bro  I have good vibes yours and our apps will be approved, it just seems that this year is going great for so many people. You have yours in coco right? That shouldn't be too bad to move, I really hate moving hydro plants, it's tough and it's pretty easy for them to die. But luckily the house we want is only 5 miles away so if they do get big I think they'll make it just fine. A friend just gave me a big bag of groden mini cubes, it's like really really small rockwool cubes that you use as a medium. Just fill up a pot with it, put the clone in and water it kind of like coco, I can't wait to try it out, I think it'll work GREAT for mother plants, and who knows, I might even use it for my hydro plants down the road as it's also reusable


----------



## papapayne (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks man. Heres hoping for both of us. The house we are hoping for would be such a huge improvement....living in an 750 square foot apartment with no yard to a 1500 square foot house with 2 car garage with a nice front and back yard. We definitely have our hopes up. 

Yea mine are in coco, will have 6 in 5 gallon pots, and a few in 3 gallons. Then probably a rack of clones. shouldn't be to bad hopefully.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 25, 2015)

No problem man! You'll love it, I need a yard so bad too, I kind of have a yard but it's SO small, like 20x10 and just dirt, no grass, so if it rains my dogs get all muddy ugh, so annoying. The backyard at the place we want is pretty small, but still much bigger, maybe 30x50, but it will be a huge upgrade because it's mostly cement type landscaping (I know that sounds weird, but in the town we live there is too many trees and everything is heavily shaded, so grass is hard to come by lol) and it has some premade flower beds too. Ahhh, I feel like a kid on christmas lol. Here's a pic of the back yard because it's easier to show a pic then explain it heh


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 26, 2015)

Man it looks like i need to read the two pages i missed, but will have to wait. I should be leaving TN tomorrow morning and should be your way next wed- fri. It all depends on how long we take in CO.


----------



## unwine99 (Feb 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> This is what I have to look forward too in the near future  gg4 looking insane!
> 
> Also insane, this cured sour power biker View attachment 3357946View attachment 3357947


Wow man, that's beautiful - very impressive.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man it looks like i need to read the two pages i missed, but will have to wait. I should be leaving TN tomorrow morning and should be your way next wed- fri. It all depends on how long we take in CO.


 SAFE travels brother.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks unwine, a friend gifted me the gg4 bud as a sample for what the clones will be after flower, I'm damn impressed with it! 

Hey doc, hope your trip is going great brotha! Keep me posted for sure. You're gonna love Co!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 26, 2015)

I didn't realize the cuttings I took were so big, stems the size of pencils, surprised they started rooting as fast as they did  danggggg - almost bug enough to flower lol. 

I have culled the last sour cherry, really disappointed in the beans as 2/5 were already dead/ spouted on arrival and the other 3 were runts  grr, oh well.


----------



## hippy132 (Feb 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I didn't realize the cuttings I took were so big, stems the size of pencils, surprised they started rooting as fast as they did  danggggg - almost bug enough to flower lol.
> 
> I have culled the last sour cherry, really disappointed in the beans as 2/5 were already dead/ spouted on arrival and the other 3 were runts  grr, oh well. View attachment 3360246View attachment 3360248


Nice looking clones, sucks about the seeds


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks hippy and it's OK, it's just the luck of the draw, I have 15 other BB beans so I hope I have better luck with those, but sour cherry was the one I really wanted *sigh* the SC beans just looked a little funny but the others look good so I'll pop the qrazy quake next


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 26, 2015)

I also have this little baby chemalope that will take the place of the SC so it's not so bad, gotta love hybrid vigor


----------



## papapayne (Feb 26, 2015)

When I pop my sc seeds, I wouldn't mind sending cuttings to ya


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 26, 2015)

papapayne said:


> When I pop my sc seeds, I wouldn't mind sending cuttings to ya


This made me smile huge!! I would love that, I was really disappointed that I didn't get one that grew properly  I'd LOVE to have a cut of SC when the time comes brotha! That would be so much appreciated!!


----------



## papapayne (Feb 26, 2015)

No problem! I am going to be taking a good number of clones in a few weeks, will have extras if you want some of those to.

Dog x honeybee, mr nice's super silver haze x bohdis jabbas stash, GDP x Fireballs, Hemlocks breeding bohdi Dream lotus x delicious critical sensi star, Bluemoonshine x Larry OG


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hell take a extra gg4 cut and i can take it up for papa and me if you have time


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 26, 2015)

That gdp fireballs sounds dank af! You're welcome to a glue if they are ready when doc swings by, I got them barely rooted so they are still working on roots at the moment but I'm sure they will have some new growth soon


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> That gdp fireballs sounds dank af! You're welcome to a glue if they are ready when doc swings by, I got them barely rooted so they are still working on roots at the moment but I'm sure they will have some new growth soon


If you want the gdp x fireballs you got it. We will raid the seed stash when i get there


----------



## papapayne (Feb 26, 2015)

Transplanted up the GDP X FB female from the 2 gallon bag to the 5 gallon smart pot. Can you say ROOTS lol



HPS light


Yellow filtered out


----------



## papapayne (Feb 26, 2015)

I would love a glue cutting. Never can have to many strains  I would bet my SSH x Jabbas are going to be dank. They are VERY robust, reek when touching. 

Hemlock who made the sour cherry is same one that made my Dream lotus x sensi star. The previous phenos were AMAZING. 3 tested over 22% thc, the keeper was 26%, 8 week and done, super frosty, fruity pebble taste. Sativa dominant. Makes my gf horny as a mother fucker. 

Its gonna be hard to choosing who gets flowered lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 26, 2015)

Hell yeah doc!! That'd be awesome  I'd love something colorful, that's why I'm leaning towards the gdp fireball and bummed my sour cherry didn't work out, the SC in pics looks really deep red or purple. 

Damn Payne, nice roots!! That dream Lotus sounds bomb!! And the effects sound even better lol!!Have you fflowered your gdp fb yet? Is she colorful? Once I get some good growth on the gg4 we can figure out how to get one to ya, depending how long does in Co for, if he stays a little longer then expected the gg4 should be ready, I just hope I'm not in the middle of moving or something but if so we can still figure it out


----------



## papapayne (Feb 26, 2015)

Nope haven't flowered it yet. I have 2 females of it, and 1 thats not sexed thats a runt. Its drastically smaller then the other plants, probably should just toss it, but I keep hoping she is just waiting to hit her stride.

Yea the Dream lotus crosses hemlock made have all be straight fire. Excellent yield, supreme potency, and usually high vitality. Some of them end up taking a bit to finish, like 10 weeks-11 but heres hoping for another winner!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 27, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Transplanted up the GDP X FB female from the 2 gallon bag to the 5 gallon smart pot. Can you say ROOTS lol


LOVE root pics. Nice and white - still a little fuzzy, not yellowing/tanning yet. Says a lot about the health of your lady. Thanks for sharing the pic.

Sour Power x Biker roots going from 2 liter to 5 gallon:






I couldn't believe the roots when I pulled her. This was such a special lady that fucking got lost recently ---- had 18 fingers on some of the leaves. FUCKIN snitches.... hate them. By the grace of God no legal issues ever surfaced.... just about lost my fucking kids though. No more gardening for me... Not a bean from it and no cut could be salvaged. Crying shame.

Oh well - sharing her roots in full glory. She wasn't 2 months old at this point. Insanely great lady.... will be greatly missed.

=[


----------



## papapayne (Feb 27, 2015)

sorry to hear of your troubles. Makes me sick the way the system is. ALthough I suspect its going to come crashing down soon


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 27, 2015)

papapayne said:


> sorry to hear of your troubles. Makes me sick the way the system is. ALthough I suspect its going to come crashing down soon


Asshats did it to me less 2 weeks after we buried my father. I pray for people like that...... smh. Thanks for the sentiment.

EDIT: GOOD news - just spoke to some people that have a branch off the special lady.... they're completely shitty gardeners.... much to my surprise, the cut is still going strong. All might not be lost after all ! Not much hope they'll even be able to keep it alive long enough to get a cut in better hands..... but all hope isn't lost at least.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 27, 2015)

Damn I'm on a roll forgetting things at the moment. 

BLESS YOU AP! Safe landing on my special present today. Big love to ya, home skillet! Can't wait to give it a try in a few weeks. You sir, are a man among men (lol, but really)...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 27, 2015)

Damn nice spb roots  it is a damn shame, she was a beaut  I still can't get over that crap bro, really makes my damn blood boil! I just can't fathom the thought of how people can stoop so damn low, that's the kind of people that find themselves under my boot. Ugh, effin scumbags. I hope your friend can keep her going long enough bro, that would be epic to get her back eventually! And hey, no problemo brotha! No thanks needed, 'tis for all the good vibes you create and send around the world homie, this will be one bad ass new year


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 28, 2015)

Glue Roots are starting to come through the net pots now, the clones are looking kinda shoddy because I wasn't feeding them (had to be careful of ppm because I have baby seedlings in the table). The headbangers are doing OK and the blue lemon thai is doing OK too, shouldn't be too long before everything is back on track. The chemalope seedling looks completely different than the tangilope seedling did, so far no mutation and the baby leaves are super fat (Chem shining through already?  )


----------



## papapayne (Mar 1, 2015)

Doc landed with ya ?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 1, 2015)

No I think he's on his way to Colorado


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 1, 2015)

Fruity chronic juice clone almost ready for some hydro dankness  

My glue cuts look like shit though  my friend has back ups for me if these don't work out which is nice. I think it hhas to do with the massive root plugs, I have crap experience using plugs and I think they have been getting way over watered. Hoping the next batch (if these are too stunted to mess with in the next week, which I think they are) are Un rooted so I can root them in my cloner and avoid the plugs but if they are in plugs I'll put then in Dwc instead of the ebb table.. I put the glue in Dwc today to see if they pull through. We shall see


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 1, 2015)

A look into what happens when alpha fucks up his clones  #learningcurves


----------



## papapayne (Mar 1, 2015)

dang sorry man! the FCJ is looking great. When we trade strains sign me up for one of those to lol. I am going to be cutting clones here in a few days, if you are ready for some I can get ya all squared away.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> No I think he on his way to Colorado


Well was going to but there is like 21 inches of snow in the area we needed to get to. I will just have to do that visit in july when i am in Co for Riddle's thing. Now we should make Flagstaff tomorrow and California Tuesday. I should make it up your way on Wednesday provided i dont detour in to La


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 1, 2015)

I ho


AlphaPhase said:


> A look into what happens when alpha fucks up his clones  #learningcurves View attachment 3362697


 I hope they pull through for you


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 4, 2015)

Right on bros, It's OK, the roots are growing well since they hit dwc and are sort of greening up, they will survive but with a very slow recovery/upward growth I reckon. I just hate having stunted plants because of recovery timea are usually so long. I have Wed/Thursday off doc, I wish I had room for ya to crash for the night if needed but all I have is a living room :/ or if ya find a motel in the area we can meet up brotha. I've been debating of going to the hospital for the last couple days because my hand is screwed up and not sure why but I can put it off for a couple days. Shits been driving me freakin nuts, hurts so bad! Either way if ya swing out this way tomorrow or Thursday I'll put together a gift for your journey, I could even give you some purple paralysis cuts (unrooted) if ya think you can keep em for the journey. The others I have I need though since I culled the mothers I only have 2 of each. Hope all is well doc


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 4, 2015)

The seedlings went into dwc as well. I popped a mystery gg4 bean that has sprouted and went into a net pot. Im going to call it "clue". It came out of a gg4 bud. Since gsc bag seeds are called mystery cookies, I think "clue" is a good name for the mystery gg4. Most likely it was a kush plant that was the culprit, so maybe "klue" would be more suitable. I bet it's the most fire bean in all the lands(we all can hope right?) Also, I'm trying out Rockwool croutons as a medium. Hydroton at bottom of net pots, croutons, then hydroton at top so algae doesn't grow on the Rockwool. I like it already. It does stay pretty wet, but after the dwc water level drops I think it will be perfect. 100% of my own clones look perfect as it's just another normal day in alpha land lol (don't mean to sound so conceded there) and the gg4 gifts still look like shit because I'm an idiot to outsider clones, but I shall learn the force soon enough.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 4, 2015)

nice nugs the AP!

hows life?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks man, ,not bad, stressed and in pain but pushing on as usual. I think I need surgery on my hand asap, not really sure but everyone's telling me I either have a cyst wrapping around my nerves on my hand or my nerves are coming back alive from a previous injury. Either way it's a simple operation, just sick of something new happening every damn month lol. Going to do the "showing" of the house I want Thursday and praying to God we get it. There's more people interested then they led us on to believe.. Which sucks.. I got the money to put down now and wish that was the only qualification but who knows now. Freaking stressful because our family is coming in June and we need space to accommodate and if we don't get the new place I NEED to Veg and flower which means I'll be here for much longer  also my blood tests don't look fucking good which pisses me off


----------



## papapayne (Mar 4, 2015)

dang man that sucks, hope everything works out for ya an they get it figured out quickly. Did doc make it to your place?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks man, it's all good though, just another day for me really  and Nah, I haven't gotten a text or call or anything from him yet, I gave him my # a week or so ago


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm hoping he cruises through Wednesday or Thursday because I'll most likely be at the doctors after that, if you hear anything let me know or tell him to hit me up, I'm pretty sure I'll have to get hand/wrist taken care of within a couple days and I'll be out of commission


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Mar 4, 2015)

Say bro - sorry about your hand, that sucks nutz. I like the Clue name.

Also - I know (firsthand on multiple occasions) about a place being rented/sold to someone else. Just hold out faith that it's all part of a bigger plan. Not trying to sound corny but the moment you give up on it you might find a place even better. I know that's what I'm praying happens for ya.

Talk to ya soon, man.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Mar 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'm hoping he cruises through Wednesday or Thursday because I'll most likely be at the doctors after that, if you hear anything let me know or tell him to hit me up, I'm pretty sure I'll have to get hand/wrist taken care of within a couple days and I'll be out of commission


Pretty sure I had his number and freakin' don't anymore with a new phone. If I wasn't so f'n rushed today, I'd go through my PMs and check for it. Pressed for time. 

Blessed vibes, bruddah-man. Get some of that candy ya sent me and woosah - it'll all be alright. 
=]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2015)

I had a poor day yesterday and had to stop just short of cali
I will be finishing some repairs on my trailer this morning and will be stopping in la tonight. We are going to see Mo, SomeGuy, dez, and Flkeys before we head north. So it will be sat or so before we make it up there.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks man, ,not bad, stressed and in pain but pushing on as usual. I think I need surgery on my hand asap, not really sure but everyone's telling me I either have a cyst wrapping around my nerves on my hand or my nerves are coming back alive from a previous injury. Either way it's a simple operation, just sick of something new happening every damn month lol. Going to do the "showing" of the house I want Thursday and praying to God we get it. There's more people interested then they led us on to believe.. Which sucks.. I got the money to put down now and wish that was the only qualification but who knows now. Freaking stressful because our family is coming in June and we need space to accommodate and if we don't get the new place I NEED to Veg and flower which means I'll be here for much longer  also my blood tests don't look fucking good which pisses me off


Wow that sucks man! I too know how you fill about the housing troubles. It had gotten me down till we just let it go and that is when we just left louisiana. I hope it works out for you. If you are at the doc's when i pass it is cool. We will be so 
close now i can run down anyday and be back home that night. Take care of your self bud



SmokeAL0t said:


> Pretty sure I had his number and freakin' don't anymore with a new phone. If I wasn't so f'n rushed today, I'd go through my PMs and check for it. Pressed for time.
> 
> Blessed vibes, bruddah-man. Get some of that candy ya sent me and woosah - it'll all be alright.
> =]


I will shot you an email with it


----------



## papapayne (Mar 4, 2015)

Thats so cool dr! meeting all the fellow RUI'ers I mean. Theres most definitely a bowl waiting for you in oregon at my place to


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 4, 2015)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Say bro - sorry about your hand, that sucks nutz. I like the Clue name.
> 
> Also - I know (firsthand on multiple occasions) about a place being rented/sold to someone else. Just hold out faith that it's all part of a bigger plan. Not trying to sound corny but the moment you give up on it you might find a place even better. I know that's what I'm praying happens for ya.
> 
> Talk to ya soon, man.


Thanks for the good advice brotha! I'll take it day by day and see where it takes me  Yeah, my damn hand! Ahhhh!!! It sucks, I can stand most pain, but nerve pain SUCKS so bad, I can't stand tooth ache type pains. I'm already dealing with sciatica so now this pain in my hand is just the icing on top. It's the top part of my hand from my wrist to my 2nd knuckles, stabbing type pain, then it goes away for a little while only to come back even worse an hour later. It just started about a week ago and I figured it would go away but it's just getting worse, the thing is my hand was mostly numb from a nerve that was severed in an accident (glass went through my palm) and now I can feel things 100x more than I should. The candy has definitely been helping though 



Dr.D81 said:


> I had a poor day yesterday and had to stop just short of cali
> I will be finishing some repairs on my trailer this morning and will be stopping in la tonight. We are going to see Mo, SomeGuy, dez, and Flkeys before we head north. So it will be sat or so before we make it up there.


Damn brotha, that sucks  When I moved to cali my truck broke down and we got stuck in west virginia for 3 weeks while aamco held my truck hostage (after we paid them 3 grand for a new transmission) and it never got fixed. Ended up having to buy a new car and sue aamco  Hoping all the bumps in the trip are over for ya man and it's smooth sailing from here. If I'm out of commission when ya get around my area we will hook up another time soon for sure! I still haven't been to oregon so you can visit here and i'd love to visit out there some time too! I hear the fishing is bad ass out that way. Safe travels doc, tell everyone in LA I said hi (hope no one hates me for that jazz in the 6  )


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 4, 2015)

It seems the gg4 were just screwing with me. A few days in Dwc and everything is back to being healthy and growing. Wtf. I guess I'll never know what went wrong  stoked they all survived the madness


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 5, 2015)

Did the walk through at the new house today. There were only 4 other people at the showing today and we will definitely be picked over them, all they did was complain about every little thing there, one guy honked a big luggie in the driveway and another was smoking a cig while holding her 2 year old. Hopefully tomorrow's showing will bring similar people so our odds are better lol. The realtor said she would put a big reminder on our app that says we are current renters through them so that's a bonus. Checked out our local hydro shop today since I've neverbbeen there and they ownerhooked me up wwith a big bag of mapito medium and some root stimulant fertilizer for free. I've heard about mapito but have never used it. It looks like hamster bedding lol  also picked up some fabric pots since a lot of people are saying they are great. 

On another note, the seedlings are starting to grow pretty fast now, should be able to clone them in a couple weeks. I think there'  s 11 strains going now but I'll also be popping some more seeds to put in the fabric pots and get prepared for the grow room upgrade (in case we get the new house).. Qrazy quake and jakes dream and sour power biker x Chem. I may also be getting a dank cut of banana og.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 5, 2015)

nice roots! We didn't get a house after all, hope you have better luck. Plants are on 8 hours of darkness, gonna transition it into 12/12 by the weekend.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 5, 2015)

Damn bro I'm sorry, but as smokealot said, something will come around when the time is right, and at least you get to flower earlier now. I'm not so sure if we will get the place we want either but I'm keeping my head up with high hopes but I can manage another harvest here if need be. It would give us so much more time to save money, honestly we would be pinching pennies hard-core to move to the new place which would suck, but I haven't seen a house like that in the price range since we moved to CA and it's got 10/10 things I was looking for in a place, otherwise I wouldn't have even attempted applying


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn bro I'm sorry, but as smokealot said, something will come around when the time is right, and at least you get to flower earlier now. I'm not so sure if we will get the place we want either but I'm keeping my head up with high hopes but I can manage another harvest here if need be. It would give us so much more time to save money, honestly we would be pinching pennies hard-core to move to the new place which would suck, but I haven't seen a house like that in the price range since we moved to CA and it's got 10/10 things I was looking for in a place, otherwise I wouldn't have even attempted applying


That's similar to my situation. I want to purchase but my budget would be really tight for a year or more, not to mention if something goes wrong (it always does).

So I'm waiting a year and stacking mo' money. Then re-approach when I'm more ready.

Good luck on the house!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 6, 2015)

Right on Mr fungus and thank you! It will definitely be a rough time in the beginning if we get the house, but if not, I think I'll stay where I am for another year as well, lots of things can happen ina year and extra savings would be great to have that's for sure 

The gg4 cross has entered the new world, can not wait for this thing to get bigger


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 6, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Right on Mr fungus and thank you! It will definitely be a rough time in the beginning if we get the house, but if not, I think I'll stay where I am for another year as well, lots of things can happen ina year and extra savings would be great to have that's for sure
> 
> The gg4 cross has entered the new world, can not wait for this thing to get bigger  View attachment 3366160



I've got a couple GG#4 crosses as well.

Will be watching you and yours, subbed up.

Happy growing!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hope you ae well man. We are in Ukiah tonight and going to camp in humbolt tomorrow.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 6, 2015)

Day 1 of flower!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 7, 2015)

Right on Senile! GG4 crosses have so much potential that's for sure, such a frost machine

Thanks doc! looks like your making great time, you're gonna LOVE the forest, it will literally blow your mind seeing the trees. If you can, see if you can find the "avenue of the giants". Such a awesome road

Hell yeah payne! Good vibes for flowering, that's awesome you get to get a head start


----------



## papapayne (Mar 7, 2015)

Yea, I was a little concerned 8 plants wouldn't fill the canopy, but after just 2 days stretch is starting. I always forget big healthy plants respond so quick when its time to flower, I suspect in 2 weeks gonna have some monsters on my hands.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 7, 2015)

Right on man, they fill in quick. You'll be fine. I flower mine at like 12-15" tops and they end up over 3 feet tall, usually all in the first 3 weeks, it's a trip to watch time lapse photos for the stretch


----------



## papapayne (Mar 7, 2015)

I just measured, the shortest one is currently 25 inches tall, the tallest is currently 37 inches tall. Will be very interesting! I haven't looked forward to a flower cycle this much in a long time. I think partly because I have seen so many pics of fire looking dog kush, honeybee, fireball, GDP etc and first time actually growing them.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 7, 2015)

Damn bro! Your gonna have some 5-6 footers no doubt! Can't wait to see how they go man, I'll be following for sure  make sure to lollipop!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 7, 2015)

Is your honey bee from dj short or barneys farm?


----------



## papapayne (Mar 8, 2015)

Um, I believe honeybee was by a forum member, I would have to ask @Dr.D81 to be sure though. I have the version of Dog x honeybee by him. I may have mislabeled something though, as I know those seeds were feminized, but so far seen 2 males, possibly a 3rd The phenos I am seeing are also pretty different. One is like 90% indica. Super squat, dinner plate sized leaves with short fat fingers, one is hybrid/kush with the viney og looking structure, very robust, the very biggest, bushiest plant in the cycle, then one is looking like a middle ground on those 2, pretty indica, but with more hybrid looking structure. that last one is looking like it maybe male. Its so weird...it has about 10 budsites that almost look female, but no pistils, then some that look like male parts.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 8, 2015)

Right on man, it sounds good! Are there calyx on the plant that looks female? Just no pistils? Give it a few more days and I'm sure it'll show it's gender.

Check this out! 

http://www.thedailystar.com/news/local_news/officials-marijuana-growers-seek-local-green-light/article_63ebe3e2-53d3-518d-8d13-4ee56d433b57.html

@oldman60 Check that link out I just posted. My home town! What are the odds of that


----------



## papapayne (Mar 8, 2015)

There are a quite a few caylx that look female with no hairs, there are also clear grapes forming.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 8, 2015)

Could be a full blown herm possibly, keep an eye on it for the first couple of weeks, the grapes sound suspicious


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 8, 2015)

Topped the blt the other day, she's growing well. Chemalope is looking nice, so far no mutation which is great. All clones are fully rooted, fcj, Aurora and mk were transplanted to flood table. Extrema will be transplanted soon . All clones in the cloner have rooted (cuts that will be new mamas) and the gg4 finally got a really good root system going so I fimed all of them and they have started slow vertical growth. Should know the word on the new house soon and if we don't get it the gg4 will be transplanted in to the ebb system for flower. Was offered a huge gg4 mom in a 7 gallon pot but will have to wait to accept it, it all depends on the move (space is limited here) but if we do move I will take it and scrog it in a 15 gallon pot. Adding a close up pic of the gg4 for anyone that needs to confirm if their cut is legit, the leaves have a crinkle/fold Trait during veg. Will upload a better pic of it later on it veg.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 8, 2015)

Oh, the headbangers are doing great too. They look identical so let's hope for 2 females and not two males :/ I know it's still early to know anything, but in my experience when two plants grow exactly the same, they are usually brothers or sisters. I needa headband type plant in my life, can't go wrong with og x sour d


----------



## papapayne (Mar 8, 2015)

Yea headband is nice  One of my fav outdoor strains was blueberry headband, and one of my buddies grew 707 headband that was epic as well.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 9, 2015)

Hell yeah man, blueberry hb sounds great, I've been wanting to grow that for a while now. I've had friends grow 707 and that was Def dank for sure 

Here's a better pic of the glue, hps makes them look so bad but they are looking much better


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 10, 2015)

Man we camped on the avenue of the Giants and it was great!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 10, 2015)

Hell yeah doc! I knew you'd love it, I really need to get out that way soon, it feels good getting out of civilization for a while  


Today I said eff it, instead of holding back veg for the glue I'm gonna veg them and flower in a couple weeks. The realtor didn't sound promising for the new house, but we will know either way tomorrow :/ I figure if we do get it, I'll just have to move bigger plants but if we don't get it I'll be ready for flower, which ever direction life takes us. It feels so empty with out using my ebb system and dwc is such a pain in the ass when you're running multiple systems. My mk clone is about ready to flower and the fcj and Aurora aren't too far behind. The seedlings are all growing great and a sour power cross has sprouted.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 10, 2015)

I hope it works out for you. We have to find jobs and a house. I have been thinking about getting a trailer for a month or so to give us time to look properly.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks brotha, I hope things work out too but I'm prepared if they don't. Trailers are perfect to get settled for a bit and have a nice place to stay while looking. Hell, I loved my trailer I had out in the woods in NY, it was one of those 70' long single wides, but it had so much space believe it or not. I actually just found a 3br/ 2bath trailer with 3 acres I may go check out soon. It's so hard to find land here in my budget but 3 acres sounds like heaven compared to my 1/4 acre lot I'm on now. My landlord said she'd lower the rent once our lease is up if we haven't found a place which was one of the nicest things a land lord has said to me  usually they are a-holes so I was surprised lol. So in a way I want to stay here but I just realllllyyyyyyy need a bigger grow room, if the spare room here was an extra 5' wider I wouldn't even be looking for another place, but I get closterphobic and always knock shit over in there because it's packed lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 10, 2015)

Senate Bill Would Effectively End The Federal War On Medical Marijuana

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/6836482

This would be a miracle! Hell, maybe my felony can be pardoned


----------



## papapayne (Mar 10, 2015)

Heres hoping AP! 

Plants are looking great!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks Payne  

I had to share this, check this out the clone is maybe 5" tall max, here's the stem, wtf!?! It's an inch diameter, never seen anything like this before, how's that even possible!?


----------



## papapayne (Mar 10, 2015)

that is weird looking


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 11, 2015)

Right? It blew my mind, not sure why it's like that but I guess it'll have a stem to support some heavy yields lol. I've not once out of 1000's of clones, have seen a stem on a small plant that big, not even outdoor  Nutrient uptake, check.  It looks like it grew a whole extra stem on it's stem


----------



## papapayne (Mar 11, 2015)

Yea it looks like a garden hose lmao


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 11, 2015)

That is crazy! I just gave away a 81 trailer in north LA. They work but I like a house.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 11, 2015)

lol @ payne 

Right on doc, I'm with ya, I prefer houses too, hell I really want a basement but 90% of the houses here don't have a basement. So weird because in ny most houses had a basement. They keep the grow room perfect climate. Always the same RH and temps is seemed which was nice, would be great for growing out here since it gets so damn hot in the summer


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 11, 2015)

Hmm, I was just reading about germinating seeds because I just sprouted some basil and oregano seeds and I used a drop of dish soap in a cup of water and soaked the seeds in the water/soap. Worked like a charm!

"Dish soap provides plants with phosphates, a type of fertilizer that helps plants grow healthier and faster."

Maybe this could be used for those hard to germ beans? Thought it was interesting because I've never heard of this or done this before now.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 11, 2015)

Yea older neighborhoods and areas of more extreme winters/tornadoes are usually the areas of basements. Such the perfect growing environment to, duct the hoods and never have to run heat or ac. Sounds lovely to me!

Hope all is well in your neck of the woods. Tonight is day 7 of flower for me, kinda surprised they haven't stretched nearly as much as I was expecting. With haze genetics, and then the dream lotus genetics, I was expecting huge size increases. Oh well though! Healthy plants work for me


----------



## papapayne (Mar 11, 2015)

dish soap also helps the water absorb into the seed and thru the protective coatings


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 11, 2015)

Right on payne, I have definitely been close to a couple tornadoes in upstate ny, freaked me the hell out! We never got them often but maybe 10 years ago there was one about 10 miles away and the wind gusts on my street snapped a tree that fell on a neighbors house. Crazy shit!

The sativas really trip me out bro, I never get much growth the first week of flower but week 2-4 is usually insane, the stretch lasts much longer than indicas so you may get the 3x stretch still, if they do stay short that would be so great though for sure. And the soap, so awesome! I thought my friend was full of shit when he told me to soak them in soap but the ones I soaked in soap are way bigger than the ones I soaked in plain water (the seedlings on the left were the ones I used soap)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 11, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> lol @ payne
> 
> Right on doc, I'm with ya, I prefer houses too, hell I really want a basement but 90% of the houses here don't have a basement. So weird because in ny most houses had a basement. They keep the grow room perfect climate. Always the same RH and temps is seemed which was nice, would be great for growing out here since it gets so damn hot in the summer


Yea GA had a lot of basements.


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 11, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea GA had a lot of basements.


Love to have a house but Trailer / Modular Home is more affordable, Doc the Dog / kush is about a week away from harvest, looking AWESOME AND PUT ON A LOT OF WEIGHT.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 11, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Love to have a house but Trailer / Modular Home is more affordable, Doc the Dog / kush is about a week away from harvest, looking AWESOME AND PUT ON A LOT OF WEIGHT.


Cool man and I know about the cost of housing. That is why I had bought a trailer.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 11, 2015)

Totally cheaper for a modular trailer. 3 bedroom house with no land, $1100, or trailer with 3 acres $900, or trailer with no land $600ish around here. I stayed in a studio when I first got here but it had everything I needed so I was happy  

Still no word on the house we want, they're doing ANOTHER showing tomorrow wtf. They obviously don't think anyone that has already applied is good enough, wish they were more straight forward about things because it's wasting alot of people's time, I hate being in limbo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 11, 2015)

Before I forget, I planted the first clone into the mapito. I'll let everyone know how it goes  not sure what to think of it as it's basically just chopped up foam stuff. First time using fabric pots too but this combo would be a life saver if it works. Reusable and I can use the water from my hydro res and 1 gallon hydro plants can get about 2.5-3 feet tall without having any problems, which would save alot of space. If this one survives I got another 6 clones ready for transplant in to the mapito


----------



## papapayne (Mar 11, 2015)

Yea my GF and I are holding off moving, cant take the stress of trying to find a place. SO many bait and switches, shit wholes, overpriced, or way overinvolved landlords. Its hard to find the right fit out there. Helps get the grow back on track atleast, gonna be able to keep the flower cycles going back to back and hopefully save up enough to buy our own house and stop renting.

I am looking forward to seeing the FCJ. I been debating pullin the trigger on it from delicious and northern blue, seeing how yours does might be the kick I need!

Anyway,

Stay free stay high
papa


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 11, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Yea my GF and I are holding off moving, cant take the stress of trying to find a place. SO many bait and switches, shit wholes, overpriced, or way overinvolved landlords. Its hard to find the right fit out there. Helps get the grow back on track atleast, gonna be able to keep the flower cycles going back to back and hopefully save up enough to buy our own house and stop renting.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing the FCJ. I been debating pullin the trigger on it from delicious and northern blue, seeing how yours does might be the kick I need!
> 
> ...


We are talking about a apartment


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 11, 2015)

The fcj is really sticky in veg, veg trichs and it smells, well, fruity lol, I think it will turn out good, probably will flower it in a few weeks or so if it likes the mapito. It's a calmag whore though


----------



## papapayne (Mar 11, 2015)

that doesnt sound surprising, the white strains I have grown, both White widow and white rhino were both cal mg whores


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 12, 2015)

This is what happens when we play God lol

Never fails. Frankenstein will be her name.


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 12, 2015)

Strange times or something, just noticed a three week old seedling showing prehairs


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 12, 2015)

Lol that's crazy hippy, genetics are evolving into a new species or something lol

The mapito went well! The plant never drooped going from dwc to the mapito so I decided to do a few more transplants. Mk and Aurora went into the mapito and all the new seedlings and 2 glue soon to be mom's went into the flood table. I'm thinking of ditching the dm zone and going back to the pool shock, the shock works 10x better and is 1/100th the price of zone, i figured I'd give the zone a good try but a res started smelling funny for the 2nd time even with keeping the water well under 68 degrees. Not good. Maybe I'll use both, we will see


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 12, 2015)

what is your mapito made of, when I do a search some other kind comes up. The plants are looking good. Didn’t know the things folks have to go through to rent a house, been a lot of years since we rented.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 12, 2015)

The stuff I have is made by X-nutrients. It doesn't look like any other mapito I've seen, it looks like ground up carpet padding  The website says it's "It is a special blend of rockwool and PU (polyurethane flakes).". Such a weird product, I got it for free from the hydro shop and figured I'd give it a try but wasn't expecting it to work well, but so far so good.

I hear ya about the house hunting, it sucks! I owned a house for the past 10 years until I moved to cali and I've been renting ever since. It's tough, especially when I want to make improvments but can't because the house isn't mine. I plan on renting one more house, but it has to be perfect for me, and then I'll stay there until I save enough to buy something eventually


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## hippy132 (Mar 12, 2015)

ph balanced somehow, or ph neutral, looks cool you will love those pots, plus only cost like $3 each, waiting for a dog /kush to finish.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 12, 2015)

It's pH neutral, it says to presoak it but I didn't, I figure it'll be OK (I hope, we'll see lol). I really do like these pots! The hydro shop down the street has them for under 2$ for the 1 gallon pots, I got 10 for $17, I'm thinking about using them in a flood table with the mapito or Rockwool, flood once a day, I think it would work so well. I got so many ideas running through my mind for these pots and mapito now, it's awhole new world with all tthese new toys coming out for growers


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm gonna have to give the dog kush a run sometime, I'm just super worried about the herm issue if I don't catch it early on, I have little to no experience with anything that herms but once I get some more space I'll give it a shot, it does look dank


----------



## papapayne (Mar 13, 2015)

from what I understand, if you pull a clone, and don't flower the seed, the hermie issues are eliminated


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 13, 2015)

I wish that could be true, there's so many awesome strains with herm tendencies that get culled, I don't think it's as easy as cloning it to eliminate a trait though.From my understanding of plants, genetic hermies will always be hermie, cloning them only makes the exact replica of the mother plant (also a herm) and will also carry the trait that can pop up at any given time. I'm not really sure how cloning eliminates genetics so I'm not sure if that would hold true.The good thing would be, since it does have the herm trait, it could possibly just be triggered by certain stresses and figuring out which stresses causes it to herm would be the best route to go (high heat, wind ect could be what triggers it, so avoiding the stresser would be the best option). Plants without the hermie trait can still hermie though, and stressed herms would be the better plant to produce seeds with.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 13, 2015)

Yea I don't get it either, but that's been every report that the BB guys are saying


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 13, 2015)

Hmm, I'm not sure really. It wouldn't make sense to me, that is kind of like saying if you take a clone from X plant and grow it out, then the clone from X plant will turn indica and purple from cloning (genetic trait change)  I'm almost 100% sure that clones hold 100% of the traits that the donor plant had. It could be that maybe the plant herms early on in it's life, like preflower herm (which would be a full herm trait, not stressed herm) with just a few balls here and there, and by cloning it from a spot that doesn't have balls, it may post pone the balls from showing up for a little while. But, I'm 100% sure that it still carries the herm trait and it can pop up when you least expect it and pollinate everything unknowingly which scares me :/


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm thinking it's best to look for the ones that don't herm the first round (they would be the stronger herm resistant plants and less to worry about, but would still have herm potential like a lot of OG's). I'm guessing not all 100% of them herm, so there's probably a few in a pack that don't. Lots of kushs herm though, so when growing og's it takes a little more time to find the keeper that is a more hearty stress resistant plant, OG's are pretty much my favorite variety so I'm willing to give it a shot some time  I just need a new testing tent just in case pollen flies


----------



## papapayne (Mar 13, 2015)

Ya it would be interesting to test it and see. I will ask my botany teacher to what she thinks, maybe has some insight to shed. 

Yea some of my fav smokes have been og crosses just sucks its not the best type of strain to grow and can be a pain to get yield out of


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 13, 2015)

Right on brotha, I keep forgetting you're in school, I admire that and wish I could go back  I never got to take Botany but that would be the #1 class I'd pick now. Any good info you get feel free to share bro, I'm all ears! I keep the essential elements table you gave me in my grow folder, great stuff. I think all plants have a hermie Trait, or at least all plants could potentially herm I think, but some just have a more dominant Trait. II've honestly never come across one, I mean I'm sure I have but I've never noticed and actually saw the herm balls. It seems it's more if a recent thing in the last 5 or 10 years, or at least no one talked about hermies 10 years ago as much as nowadays. 

I hear ya about og yields, they pretty much suck, Scroggin seems to be the only way to maximize the og yield. But damn it's so good lol. It's probably in the top 5 strains here in cali, it's starting to make a come back.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2015)

I got a cut of dog you can try.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Right on brotha, I keep forgetting you're in school, I admire that and wish I could go back  I never got to take Botany but that would be the #1 class I'd pick now. Any good info you get feel free to share bro, I'm all ears! I keep the essential elements table you gave me in my grow folder, great stuff. I think all plants have a hermie Trait,  or at least all plants could potentially herm I think, but some just have a more dominant Trait. II've honestly never come across one, I mean I'm sure I have but I've never noticed and actually saw the herm balls. It seems it's more if a recent thing in the last 5 or 10 years, or at least no one talked about hermies 10 years ago as much as nowadays.
> 
> I hear ya about og yields, they pretty much suck, Scroggin seems to be the only way to maximize the og yield. But damn it's so good lol. It's probably in the top 5 strains here in cali, it's starting to make a come back.


i can't wait to go back to school man. I had started my wife at LA Tech, but had started the moving shit before she could finish.


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 13, 2015)

Doing some BB Fem Dog in the next grow, hoping it will be easier then the Dog Kush, but its looking nice, just a real pain trying to control self when seeing what look likes seed pods all the time. Finally after 4 weeks in flower decided it is what it is, but all had hairs coming out of pod so not seeds, looking like 11 weeks before I pull, hoping next time is faster.


----------



## yktind (Mar 13, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> View attachment 3370579


How often do you find yourself watering with these? Do you water like soil or is more like a hempy bucket?


----------



## papapayne (Mar 13, 2015)

yea i had my motor tech certificate nearly done before my son was born, took a term off...for 4 years lol. Its been great going back. I can look thru my botany notes and see if there's stuff that maybe useful for ya. This was just a 103 class this term, so it was pretty basic, and covered a lot of stuff unrelated directly to growing- IE mitosis, miosis, cellular theory, dyes from plants, etc. Next term I am doing another full 12 units, one being "wildflowers of oregon" which, on the face, sounds pretty gay, but its more about IDing plant family, and the teacher is the same from my botany class, and shes fucking awesome. According to her, after the class I would be able to id and know every major plant family in the area, and which are edible. As a survivalist, that definitely intrigues me. 

Anyway, I am definitely looking forward to your next flower cycle.

Stay free stay high

papa


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 13, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> i can't wait to go back to school man. I had started my wife at LA Tech, but had started the moving shit before she could finish.


Right on bro, we have plenty of time to get er done, I just have a feeling I forgot everything I learned, shit it was like 10 years ago when I went lol. I'd love to go back sometime, it would have to be when I'm all settled in to a town I'll be for awhile though 



yktind said:


> How often do you find yourself watering with these? Do you water like soil or is more like a hempy bucket?


It dries much faster than soil, the roots are still pretty small and I'm figuring I'll get 2-3 days between watering which isn't too bad. Once they get a bigger root system I'm thinking water every day or two. But I'm planning on getting some drip rings or blumats to automate the watering. I want to set them in a flood table and have the run off drain into a tote and then I can just pump out the run off water when the tote gets full. I really like how versitile the mesh pots and mapito are, I really think it'll work great 



papapayne said:


> yea i had my motor tech certificate nearly done before my son was born, took a term off...for 4 years lol. Its been great going back. I can look thru my botany notes and see if there's stuff that maybe useful for ya. This was just a 103 class this term, so it was pretty basic, and covered a lot of stuff unrelated directly to growing- IE mitosis, miosis, cellular theory, dyes from plants, etc. Next term I am doing another full 12 units, one being "wildflowers of oregon" which, on the face, sounds pretty gay, but its more about IDing plant family, and the teacher is the same from my botany class, and shes fucking awesome. According to her, after the class I would be able to id and know every major plant family in the area, and which are edible. As a survivalist, that definitely intrigues me.
> 
> Anyway, I am definitely looking forward to your next flower cycle.
> 
> ...


That class sounds great! I've always wanted to learn about all the wild plants. I love those survivor man shows, I used to camp for months but I never knew what was safe to eat, pretty much all I can tell is "don't touch that, it's poison ivy" lol. Defintiely would like to hear the cool stuff ya learn bro. 

We didn't get the house we wanted  They called today to tell us they rented to someone else. In a way I'm bummed but at the same time I'm happy to get the plants going and I'll just keep a look out for anything else that might come around that fits our needs, but I'm not gonna be in a rush about it this time. Just going to go with the flow


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 13, 2015)

Some pics from exploring my town today. Was 75 degrees and perfect


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 13, 2015)

Got the Extrema, Aurora, mk and fcj out of the cloner And in to mapito but I ran out of mapito so one clone got a 50/50 mix of mapito and croutons and another got all croutons. Will be nice to see which one works better. All the veggies are healthy again, those glues had me worried but they made a 100% turn around. Itll be nice to be able to have Aero cloner cuts from the mama glues so I don't have 2 weeks of a set back again using the plugs  will take cuts within a month and get ya (doc and payne). So glad it's legit and not an s1, you wouldn't believe how many people think they got the clone only but have s1's, some doucsh bag at the canna cup a couple years ago were selling s1 glue clones as clone only and now a ton of people are passing them along as clone only, sucks the market hascome to dishonesty . Sorry I'll end my rant now lol, damn booze. 

Ps: Rufus says damn dad, turn that glue down it's too loud!!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 13, 2015)

Sounds great to me bud! I would love to try your FJC as well. I sent my boy clones in cali and he said they arrived in perfect condition, so I think I have it down pretty well. I should have taken pics, but basically I took plastic water bottles, cut the tops off the bottle nearly all the way, enough to fold it over. took clones, and wrapped the stems with wet paper towels, then tapped the bottle back together. I think about 11 bottles fit in a standard flat rate box, was able to send about 5-7 clones per bottle.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 13, 2015)

Dude right on! That's a awesome idea, better than how I used to do it that's for sure. Wish I knew that ttechnique years ago lol. I've seen those clone shippers and that would be exactly the same except for free  I'll get ya one asap brotha, they are finally starting to kick into gear and I'll be lollipopping so I'll save cuts and I have two mama's that need to grow, so I should have plenty here shorty. I'll hook ya up with the fcj too, though I have no idea how it'll be but I do like the structure and smell in veg


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2015)

Next weekend is the conference but I would love to ride down here soon.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 13, 2015)

So, I found out the conference is 349/a person for a 1 day ticket, then to get admission to the key note speaker is 250, or 499 for an all exclusive 2 day full pass...so i am not going, I dont have the money or desire to pay the much if i did have the money


----------



## papapayne (Mar 13, 2015)

And, obviously your welcome to whatever strains I have that you want


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2015)

Wow $500 to maybe make contacts! Well I don't know how you do in a car but maybe you can ride to Cali when I go.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm pretty tied up for space at the moment but once I move to a bigger place I'm gonna hold ya to that mang. Man I wish I had room for everything I want, I think I got 12 strains going now but I really want 30, I miss being able to pick a bunch of different strains each run, someday soon I I hope to be able to again. I'd like to try the dog as well but I have to be careful for this run incase it hermied, I got some seeds last run from a dumb mistake I made messing with pollin and I know Chemdawg is hermie prone, but supposedly the pollin I got came from a very stable cut so I'm hoping the new Chem crosses I'm running don't herm :/ it's all too much to think about at the moment and I have my hands full lol


----------



## papapayne (Mar 14, 2015)

Ya I have my hands full with strains to lol. Will definitely have to pick phenos out of the dog x honeybee, Super silver haze and such as I can't keep em all. I definitely enjoy running ALL of them. I think long term I will need to pick like 8-10, but for now, I am hunting those jems.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2015)

That cut of dog I have not had any Hermes with, but I think papa payne has a clone of of it too to try.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 14, 2015)

That's pretty much what I'm doing at the moment too payne, just running a bunch of new strains each run and picking the best one or two, then rinse and repeat

No doubt doc, I'll give it a try next run I think after I ditch a couple of the strains i'm running right now, the pics of the dog looks great and i'd definitely run a non hermie prone pheno for sure


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hell I pulled out a shit load of beans last night for my first run.
Sage
Berry bubble
Nibru
Fireballs f3
Granddad balls


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 14, 2015)

Hell yeah doc! Sounds like a solid line up! What's the Nibru all about? I don't think I've heard ya mention that one before.

So check this out. Last night I got really baked and came up with an idea. Bare with me now, it might be completely stupid and I may have wasted an ounce of buds, but if it does work, it will be AWESOME! 

So I took a bowl and filled it with water. I then put an ounce or so of buds in the water and mixed it in there. I then froze the water/bud mixture over night and made a big bud ice cube. I am now letting it thaw out. 

Here's what I was thinking. Making bubble hash is only about getting the trich heads to come off, that's why we use washing machines or hand stir it for a while to agitate it and get the heads to come off the buds. 

I'm thinking that the friction created when the bud gets frozen into the ice and then is thawed, it could be enough friction with out manually stirring or using any equipment besides bubble bags. 

After it thaws I will drain through a work bag and use a 45u bag for my catch bag. Zero agitation. I'm hoping it works, in theory I think it could, but I really have no idea. But IF it does work, it should make for some extra clean hash without any manual labor at all. I'll let ya know how it goes. If it does work I'm going to call it the Alpha Tech lol. Lets just hope I didn't waste any buds... I do know that when you freeze buds, the trichs are much easier to fall off, so I think freezing the bud in a solid ice block will do the same


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 14, 2015)

The water is nice and golden, not green at all, this looks promising


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah doc! Sounds like a solid line up! What's the Nibru all about? I don't think I've heard ya mention that one before.
> 
> So check this out. Last night I got really baked and came up with an idea. Bare with me now, it might be completely stupid and I may have wasted an ounce of buds, but if it does work, it will be AWESOME!
> 
> ...


The only thing I can see with it is some guys swear not to freeze the trichomes, and some like sub freeze it at the end.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 14, 2015)

I've heard the same thing too, but I figure this should be ok since a lot of hash makers freeze their buds prior to making hash. I've heard that freezing bud makes the trichs fall off, but that's exactly what I'm hoping will happen when freezing it. I hope I'm on to something lol  Sub is a great hash maker as well, and matt rize also does fresh frozen/ or dried frozen before running. Man o man if this work it could save people so much time and energy! Just freeze a 5 gallon bucket of weed and make a weed icicle, thaw, drain into bags  I'll update soon, probably a couple more hours until it's thawed. I wish I weighed the bud before i froze it so I could have an accurate yield, but I was more concerned it wouldn't work and I didn't want to waste too much. I think there's at least 20g in there, so 3g would be awesome


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2015)

Nibru is blueberry haze x spacebomb
Berry bubble is blueberry haze x bubble and squeak
I got them from whodat in humbolt when I passed through, and he did great with these two!
I pulled the last four Ortega x snow lotus test beans.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I've heard the same thing too, but I figure this should be ok since a lot of hash makers freeze their buds prior to making hash. I've heard that freezing bud makes the trichs fall off, but that's exactly what I'm hoping will happen when freezing it. I hope I'm on to something lol  Sub is a great hash maker as well, and matt rize also does fresh frozen/ or dried frozen before running. Man o man if this work it could save people so much time and energy! Just freeze a 5 gallon bucket of weed and make a weed icicle, thaw, drain into bags  I'll update soon, probably a couple more hours until it's thawed. I wish I weighed the bud before i froze it so I could have an accurate yield, but I was more concerned it wouldn't work and I didn't want to waste too much. I think there's at least 20g in there, so 3g would be awesome


Experimenting is the key to future practices


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 14, 2015)

Damn, those crosses sound great man! Those are going to be fire for sure  I always forget about blueberry strains, I used to grow them a while back but haven't smoked or grown it in some years. I miss the smell of it


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 14, 2015)

It worked!!! Low yield but primo and I'm honestly not sure how much I started with since it was bone dry, so stoked!! Will be working this method more to improve. No water agitation, no solvents, no particle matter, no work, just dankness


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 14, 2015)

The color is wild


----------



## papapayne (Mar 14, 2015)

Nice hash man  Just smoked a bowl with doc, good times. 

Sometimes the stoned mind comes up with amazing ideas. I am particularity good at culinary creations while baked as fuck. 

Variety is definitely nice with smokes, I am missing some cheesy funky strains and skunk strains, been a while since I have grown either. I am anxiously awaiting the day when I can pop some more beans!!!

anyway, take care

stay free stay high

papa


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Nice hash man  Just smoked a bowl with doc, good times.
> 
> Sometimes the stoned mind comes up with amazing ideas. I am particularity good at culinary creations while baked as fuck.
> 
> ...


Yea thanks man

I am looking forward to doing a f2 cross on both of them and the granddad balls. I will be doing the f4 fireballs too.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 14, 2015)

nice man! It will also be cool to have another good grower around to perhaps be able to trade meds with! Be nice on days I am sick of my stuff or just to try another good growers varieties.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2015)

papapayne said:


> nice man! It will also be cool to have another good grower around to perhaps be able to trade meds with! Be nice on days I am sick of my stuff or just to try another good growers varieties.


Hell yea it will be cool. I am working on some more cards now to up my count, and help establish my self as a ommp grower.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 14, 2015)

Hell yeah man, skunks are great, I've never grown cheese before but used to always have a skunk variety, I think nl#5 was the last skunk, that and ice by royal queen, great hearty strains for sure. 

Good luck doc, you're gonna kick ass out there  I bet it feels great to not have to worry about bs of growing in a non med state, ththat's gotta lift much weight of your shoulders


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2015)

luv to stick that in my leprechaun pipe for St. Paddys


----------



## papapayne (Mar 15, 2015)

Yea I did a super skunk indoor for a while, amazing rotten fruit skunk ass. I know that doesn't sound tasty, but it was a very flavorful weed that was potent as well. I did a skunk x Northern lights and a skunk x Apollo 13 outdoor and they both were great as well.

My super silver hazes x jabba's stash are getting a cheesy hash smell. its nice!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 15, 2015)

I've never done a cheese though, i am going to plant some of those seeds from BB cheese surprise one of these days


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2015)

ive done exodus cheese by breeders boutique many times. I still have 4 seeds left. I can give you 2 if you like, Papa.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 15, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> luv to stick that in my leprechaun pipe for St. Paddys


One more excuse to celebrate  I did a small dab of it and it was delicious



papapayne said:


> Yea I did a super skunk indoor for a while, amazing rotten fruit skunk ass. I know that doesn't sound tasty, but it was a very flavorful weed that was potent as well. I did a skunk x Northern lights and a skunk x Apollo 13 outdoor and they both were great as well.
> 
> My super silver hazes x jabba's stash are getting a cheesy hash smell. its nice!


I miss the potency of skunks, it definitely is a staple in a lot of strains. Fruity skunk ass actually doesn't sound too bad lol! That haze x jabbas sounds like it smells awesome. I haven't come across anything cheesy yet but I really want to do a blue cheese soon


----------



## papapayne (Mar 15, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ive done exodus cheese by breeders boutique many times. I still have 4 seeds left. I can give you 2 if you like, Papa.


is that another name for the cheese surprise or are they different?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2015)

good question Papa . I have been growing BB gear even before they were BB.
The have changed names up on a couple strains I know of. Like Cherry Cheese Livers turned to Smelly cherry. I would pose that question to one of the BB crew for the real answer.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 15, 2015)

Yea I would kill for a good cutting of blueberry cheese with the blueberry pancake or blueberry muffin taste. I had some from a dispensary a while back (few years) I ordered like 3 different packs of seed banks blueberry cheese but never got that taste 

If one of these ssh x jabbas turns out a jem, your welcome to cuts. We can watch the progress and see if your interested.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 15, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> good question Papa . I have been growing BB gear even before they were BB.
> The have changed names up on a couple strains I know of. Like Cherry Cheese Livers turned to Smelly cherry. I would pose that question to one of the BB crew for the real answer.


Yea lol. I have a good amount of seeds so I don't necessarily need them, but if your not planning on growing them, I would certainly run them, and if you do end up wanting to grow again or whatever, you would certainly be welcome to cuts 

Papa


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 15, 2015)

I will be on the hunt for the exodus cheese cut for Shikaboy after I get the garden back running. I have seen a guy on ytube in Oregon growing it so I know it is here.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 15, 2015)

The last real blueberry I tasted was I think regular blueberry, when I got out here the first person I smoked with had some and it was phenomenal in smell/taste! Exactly like blueberries. Someday soon I hunt for it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 15, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> The last real blueberry I tasted was I think regular blueberry, when I got out here the first person I smoked with had some and it was phenomenal in smell/taste! Exactly like blueberries. Someday soon I hunt for it


The nibru ( blueberry haze x spacebomb ) I am about to run has a nice berry flavor


----------



## papapayne (Mar 15, 2015)

Yea i have done a few berry tasting strains. So tasty  Then again, I love smoking so everything has some good tastes. One of my boys did barney farms sweet tooth that I still dream about sometimes. Like strain up candy that stuck to the back of your throat and lip smacking good. Wasn't overly potent though, and was a bit on the fluffy side, so guess you cant get all 3. He ran it only as a freebie seed


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 15, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Yea i have done a few berry tasting strains. So tasty  Then again, I love smoking so everything has some good tastes. One of my boys did barney farms sweet tooth that I still dream about sometimes. Like strain up candy that stuck to the back of your throat and lip smacking good. Wasn't overly potent though, and was a bit on the fluffy side, so guess you cant get all 3. He ran it only as a freebie seed


The nibru I smoked was top notch all around!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 15, 2015)

sweet, will look forward to seeing some of that flowered out and in upcoming crosses!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 15, 2015)

papapayne said:


> sweet, will look forward to seeing some of that flowered out and in upcoming crosses!


Man I am excited to be getting to run a bunch of beans again


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> The nibru ( blueberry haze x spacebomb ) I am about to run has a nice berry flavor


This sounds awesome! Save me a cut for the next month or two


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 16, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> This sounds awesome! Save me a cut for the next month or two


Yea man


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2015)

The glue is about a week into veg and finally starting decent growth. So far each one has 6-8 tops. I think I'm going to shoot for 10 tops each and lollipop with some minor defoliation was advised for the best growth. Stoked! 15 days or so and they should be ready to flip. The veggies in the flood table are starting decent growth now, I had to up the nutes. So wierd all the strains in the flood table last run were fine with 1/2 the food I have to feed all of these strains. Blue lemon thai I thought was supposed to be sativa but it looks Indica to me  I still haven't up potted the purple paralysis mom, no idea how she's still growing and happy, I think she'sbeen in that pot for 8 months now lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 17, 2015)

Veggies had a big growth spurt after the lst and topping session yesterday


----------



## papapayne (Mar 17, 2015)

looking good  looking forward to seeing then flowered out


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 17, 2015)

Me too Payne! I can not wait! After reading about the glue some more, she should be a HUGE yielder, I thought it was a good yielder but avg is about 2lbs for 4 plants under a 1000w and some people are even getting 3lbs under DE 1000w! I'll be a happy camper if I can pull 2 the first round with her, that would be great


----------



## papapayne (Mar 17, 2015)

Yea I was hoping to get 3.5 lbs out my 4k, meaning each plant needed to yield like 6 ozs but based on the way they are setting up, I highly doubt that will be the case. I sure hope so, but not seeing it right now. Unless they just end up making massively thick colas lol.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 17, 2015)

You'll totally get 3.5 no problem man, I bet closer to 5 min, you'd be surprised how they stack especially with the wattage


----------



## papapayne (Mar 17, 2015)

I hope so! One more dog x honeybee is showing male parts  pulled them all off, gonna see if they grow back or what the deal is


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 18, 2015)

Damn man, sorry to hear that :/ the dog needs to be neutered!! I think If I take a chance on a dog I'm going to flower a newly rooted baby clone first and see how it plays out, that way if it shows its dog balls it'll be really easy to find and can cull the mother.. be careful and make sure you get all the nuts off so you don't risk a full pollination, I'm hoping they don't grow back for ya bro, I hear it happens more than not :/


----------



## papapayne (Mar 18, 2015)

yea, as many as I pulled off I would be amazed if it ends up staying. I have plenty of great plants to replace it, but sucks about the time money and nutes invested.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 18, 2015)

I hear ya bro :/ There's been more and more people only running clones lately instead of popping beans because of the reasons you mentioned, it just sucks with the electric costs/ time when a herm shows up in a new pack of seeds.. I have a few new seeds I started so I might be in the same boat but I got a small tent to do a pre run with them just in case something goes wrong it won't mess up the bigger crop. Good vibes man, hoping no more show up and all stays sensi for ya bro


----------



## papapayne (Mar 18, 2015)

Yea, its a cost of business. I go back and forth vs clones and seeds. I like making my own clones in general they seem like as long as the mom was healthy, and I didn't make to small of cuttings, they turn out super healthy. Generally every clone I have ever gotten from any other source but my own, Clubs, CL, etc has come bugs or mold included. I always tell myself, ok no more clones from anyone, but some genetics lure me in so to speak. I am at the point now though where I have to many strains to run at once, so probably won't take any clones for a while, unless they are like my all time favs.

Some examples of strains I would LOVE to get again
Blueberry headband
Grape Ape
Purple Gorilla
Skunk#1 x northern lights- I did freebie seeds from a tude order, 2 fems and both were some of the hardest nugs I have ever grown with an amazing high n smell. 
Cheese candy - delicious
Fubar (Vortex x Sensi star) - Hemlock - THE STRONGEST weed I have ever smoked
Dream lotus x Tangerine Dream - Hemlock The best tasting weed I have ever smoked
Sour cherry x smelly cherry x C4 caseyband - hemlock - the best purple I have ever run

Those last 3 from hemlock were seed runs I did in cali. I have come across many great genetics in my day, but I gotta say, hemlocks genetics have always treated me the best. Never seen a hermie, never seen a runt, never seen a plant that didn't have most of the main features we look for, and a few had them all.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 18, 2015)

I am glad they are not going to hammer him to bad.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 18, 2015)

yea, having a good lawyer is a must!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 18, 2015)

papapayne said:


> yea, having a good lawyer is a must!


Mine cost me 8k and was worth every penny


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 18, 2015)

There's a freebie at the 'tude for a 710 genetics Cheese (only have to spend a dollar to get the freebie)

Even though I don't know hemlock, I'm happy to hear he's going to be alright!

Right on doc, I don't even know what mine ended up costing, it cost me 14 acres and a house when all was said and done though. I think I got off pretty easy but still had to pay the price with the damn felony conviction, much better than 10 years in prison though! No jail time was all I wanted because I can not stand jail, worst place ever.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 18, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> There's a freebie at the 'tude for a 710 genetics Cheese (only have to spend a dollar to get the freebie)
> 
> Even though I don't know hemlock, I'm happy to hear he's going to be alright!
> 
> Right on doc, I don't even know what mine ended up costing, it cost me 14 acres and a house when all was said and done though. I think I got off pretty easy but still had to pay the price with the damn felony conviction, much better than 10 years in prison though! No jail time was all I wanted because I can not stand jail, worst place ever.


Yea those folk who are like jail ain't shit are fools!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 18, 2015)

Amen to that doc! I don't know how many people I've come across in life that are like that. Thinking jail is easy. They must be children to be able to handle people telling you when to wake up, when to go to sleep, when to eat, when to do everything. Men would never want to deal with that ever. They think it's easy because they are useless people and think free food and room and board is "cool" or something


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 18, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Amen to that doc! I don't know how many people I've come across in life that are like that. Thinking jail is easy. They must be children to be able to handle people telling you when to wake up, when to go to sleep, when to eat, when to do everything. Men would never want to deal with that ever. They think it's easy because they are useless people and think free food and room and board is "cool" or something


Plus I am not a fan of taking a dump with an audience


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 18, 2015)

Lmao! That too!! And group showers, fuckkkkkk that lol


----------



## papapayne (Mar 18, 2015)

I'd rather die then be in jail. I know thats a funny thing to say, but freedom is a huge thing to me. Ill die fighting before I submit on bended knees.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 18, 2015)

papapayne said:


> I'd rather die then be in jail. I know thats a funny thing to say, but freedom is a huge thing to me. Ill die fighting before I submit on bended knees.


I think that gets a double like!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 18, 2015)

I feel the same Payne!! I would flip out after 5 days in there, no doubt about it


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 18, 2015)

I am hopping along for the ride, I also feel the same way guys no dropping the soap for us.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 19, 2015)

Right on King Arthur, Glad to have you aboard! 

Here's some alpha tech bubble hash after fully dried, it's so weird because it looks like dry sift. I'm doing a 2nd run run now and made a few tweaks to the process, I'm not even sure what to expect really but I've never seen water hash with the consistency and color of sift. This is getting so interesting!!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 19, 2015)

that looks so fucking good


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks bro! I'll post a pic of the run I'm finishing up now, it's thawing and should be ready to drain soon. I'm really hoping the yield is decent, I didn't weigh anything last time and though it did turn out good, I'm hoping the yield is there to make it worth while  then again, even if it is a so/so yield and still the same quality I'd be happy since I just used shakey trim. The suspense is killing me lol


----------



## papapayne (Mar 19, 2015)

lol yea i feel ya there. I been watching the last dog x honeybee like a hawk. It has a entirely different structure and way different indica leaning compact ness. as of yet, not a single ball. Gonna give myself a stroke looking for them though lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 19, 2015)

Damn, it sounds nice bro, if they don't shoot balls out in the first 3 weeks they usually won't. I don't have much experience with herms but my buddy said after 3 weeks they most likely won't grow and he's a trustworthy dude, always gives legit info


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 19, 2015)

Alpha tech aka glacier hash 

Clean as a whistle!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 19, 2015)

yea from genetics that sounds right. 

Oh yea, my botany teacher was unable to think of any reason why cloning would prevent hermie issues. Genetic replica, and hermie traits are genetic.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 19, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Right on King Arthur, Glad to have you aboard!
> 
> Here's some alpha tech bubble hash after fully dried, it's so weird because it looks like dry sift. I'm doing a 2nd run run now and made a few tweaks to the process, I'm not even sure what to expect really but I've never seen water hash with the consistency and color of sift. This is getting so interesting!!
> View attachment 3375453


I think Frenchy will run material 6 times sometimes. He runs it till it stops giving trichomes up.


----------



## yktind (Mar 19, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Alpha tech aka glacier hash
> 
> Clean as a whistle!


That looks great Man! I wa


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks guys  it yielded 1.5g of full melt from 20g old trim, 7.5% return, not too bad but a little less than I wanted. That's a good point doc, I bet the trim could be rerun a bunch of times to gain the bigger returns, I'm going to try that next!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 19, 2015)

Doc and Payne, the glue mamas will be big enough for a couple cuts in 2 weeks tops, maybe less. Payne, I know ya said your worried about pests, PM and herms and stuff, but I can guarantee no issues at all 100% if ya still want a glue. I could send 2 in the same package if that's cool?, one for each of ya since ya live close by each other? They will be aero clones though, no root plug or dirt, just roots wrapped in a wet paper towel?


----------



## papapayne (Mar 19, 2015)

Yea man email me for details [email protected]. Do you think you would be able to throw in a FCJ cut? if not no worries at all.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 19, 2015)

papapayne said:


> yea from genetics that sounds right.
> 
> Oh yea, my botany teacher was unable to think of any reason why cloning would prevent hermie issues. Genetic replica, and hermie traits are genetic.


The ones like some of the dogs it works on because they only throw balls as immature plants. After they are cloned a time or two they have had time to fully mature imo. There are land Rase strains known to throw balls if the wind blows the same direction all the time.



AlphaPhase said:


> Doc and Payne, the glue mamas will be big enough for a couple cuts in 2 weeks tops, maybe less. Payne, I know ya said your worried about pests, PM and herms and stuff, but I can guarantee no issues at all 100% if ya still want a glue. I could send 2 in the same package if that's cool?, one for each of ya since ya live close by each other? They will be aero clones though, no root plug or dirt, just roots wrapped in a wet paper towel?


That would rock! I would know about a house here very soon. Work is covered I show two good paying jobs, and I should have the octagon up soon. I will put it as one of four plants in it. I still have to pull a kg off a 600 out of it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 19, 2015)

Right on doc! That is great! So happy you got everything in place so quickly, that is determination  that would be awesome pulling 2 elbows off a 6, I bet ya could with the glue though, people are getting insane yield just running horizontal, vertical could crush it I'm sure


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 19, 2015)

The baby clue is off to a good start and getting it's first set of true leaves and the sour power Chem is growing well even with its missing cotyledon. The blue lemon thai is ridiculous, there is no way in hell it's going to be sativa in structure, I just hope it has sativa traits in the smoke. It's growing like a monster Bush lol. The chemalope is also growing into a nice bonsai. The headbangers have been topped and defoliated for training and are doing well. I might be able to get some clones from a couple inthe ttable before I flower the others in the 3x3. Would love to run them soon.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 19, 2015)

looking awesome! so much fire genetics all around. Its good time to be alive, although i hear cali is about out of water.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 19, 2015)

Right on bro, I emailed ya, thefcj should dDef have a available cut by the time the glue are ready, she's grown some new tops since the last time I inspected her  

And hell yeah drought! I hate it! Doing all I can do conserve, I wish I had everything in a flood system now, I feel bad getting run off with the plants in mapito, but I'm keeping the run off as little as I can. We need rain so bad, this winter (our rain season) was dry as hell and now it's spring so we won't have rain til next winter


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 19, 2015)

Clue looks nice bro!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 19, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Right on bro, I emailed ya, thefcj should dDef have a available cut by the time the glue are ready, she's grown some new tops since the last time I inspected her
> 
> And hell yeah drought! I hate it! Doing all I can do conserve, I wish I had everything in a flood system now, I feel bad getting run off with the plants in mapito, but I'm keeping the run off as little as I can. We need rain so bad, this winter (our rain season) was dry as hell and now it's spring so we won't have rain til next winter


Damn that sucks. It was a lite rainy season here from what I've heard.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks bro, I'm hoping she is good, we think it was a yoda og that pollinated her, definitely a kush as those were the only others in the room, so it should have some great potential. The chemalope and blt are having issues with growing too thick and branching into other branches and forming moisture (I figured the chemalope would do that since the tangilope did it, but no idea why the blt is). How can I get it to grow up instead of just stacking nodes so close? I only topped them once and the tops won't grow upwards so all the tops have air flow and room


----------



## papapayne (Mar 20, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Right on bro, I emailed ya, thefcj should dDef have a available cut by the time the glue are ready, she's grown some new tops since the last time I inspected her
> 
> And hell yeah drought! I hate it! Doing all I can do conserve, I wish I had everything in a flood system now, I feel bad getting run off with the plants in mapito, but I'm keeping the run off as little as I can. We need rain so bad, this winter (our rain season) was dry as hell and now it's spring so we won't have rain til next winter


I didnt get your email, [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## papapayne (Mar 20, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro, I'm hoping she is good, we think it was a yoda og that pollinated her, definitely a kush as those were the only others in the room, so it should have some great potential. The chemalope and blt are having issues with growing too thick and branching into other branches and forming moisture (I figured the chemalope would do that since the tangilope did it, but no idea why the blt is). How can I get it to grow up instead of just stacking nodes so close? I only topped them once and the tops won't grow upwards so all the tops have air flow and room


Yea I have ran strains like that before to, just about all you can do is raise the light


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 20, 2015)

Right on bro, I'll raise the light a bit, I need them to stretch at least 6" to make decent space forair flow, I have such little experience with these tight Indicas. 

I'm off to Yosemite for the night  hope yall enjoy the first day of spring and the weekend


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 20, 2015)

Have fun!


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 21, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Alpha tech aka glacier hash
> 
> Clean as a whistle!


Nice which bag is that, how long should it take for the last bag to drain? Thanks new to this but loving it Giggles suggested the bags and first run was small compared to dry ice hash but very nice and still got about 1 pound or so of cuttings to do again.


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 21, 2015)

enjoy beautiful day hope it isn't real crouded


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks doc and hippy  it was pretty busy at the enterence but once we got on it wasn't too bad and congested. Had a blast! Such a nice national park. I use a 220 and 190 bag for work bags and a 25u bag to catch all the hash at once. When I make hash the regular way I use a 190, 160, 100 and 45 usually, but I'm working on using one catch bag so the next few runs I'll be doing a 220, 190 and 25 again to see if full melt stays consistent. If so it will be great wworking with less bags.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 21, 2015)

beautiful pics AP. Looks pretty dry though...especially for march!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks Payne! It's sooooo damn dry, I think CA is trying to make some new water conservation ordinances for this year, if we don't get rain this winter I think we're screwed. It was supposed to be rainy last winter I think I read in the farmers almanac, but that was way wrong. I wouldn't mind some nice down pours this summer, never thought I'd miss the rain a little bit


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 21, 2015)

Fantastic! 

I think you are on the right path with the hash but I am thinking 220 washing machine bag then 190,45,25. Press the 45 and use 190,25 for cooking.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 21, 2015)

Right on doc, I've used that combo quite a bit and it works great. Sometimes I like to do a 220 wash bag and 160, 73, 45 and keep running it, while emptying the 73 each time and letting the 45 keep collect multiple runs, I think frenchy does it that way, but I've got some odd ball microns I've been playing with and it's really crazy how different everything comes out. My favorite bags used to be 90u and 45u but lately the 100u have been working great. Alot of trim from different strains will collect different than other strains so it's cool playing with them to see which bag works best. My purple paralysis really collects great at 25u (really small trichs). Here's the alpha hash from the last run I rolled and pressed into a ball, it's so wierd holding the blond color for so long, when I made it with the classic method it came out quite a bit darker, I think tomorrow might be a hash making day again to see what I can conjure up


----------



## papapayne (Mar 21, 2015)

mmmmmm hash!! I need to start making some hash, been stuck on butter and tincture, but I find I actually use hash, while butter sits in the fridge.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm the same way payne, I smoke much more hash than using butter. I used to make so much butter and I would have it forever. I smoke a little more hash than flowers, I feel the stone is more clear and functional. 

Anyone like Tracy Chapman? I love this song


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

I have been a fool for hash for years. I started smoking it when I was 18 when I went to Amsterdam the first time. I liked the dry ice I made and will be doing that when I make my butter from now on.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 22, 2015)

Right on bro, I still have yet to do a dry ice run but I will soon. 

I was just interrupted by two LEO while I was breaking up buds to make some hash. Scared me for a second lol. Someone called 911 from my street and they were trying to figure out who/ where. One of the cops was from NY so that was cool. Back to hash making


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 22, 2015)

Edit: I also shook their hands with bud fragments on my fingers. #winning #ilovethisstate


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

Wife is having some trouble relaxing about it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 22, 2015)

It takes some time to adjust for sure. I still put my buds in smelly proof bags when I drive. Don't get me wrong, I had a panic attack when the cops rang the door bell, I was shaking at first thinking my case isn't over or something, but I need to relax, all is in the past and this state is relaxed with mj, it's really unneeded stress to stress about mj here or there (if you're in the legal limits and such). That's the reason we all moved to these states


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 22, 2015)

I'll be using a 220 and a 160 for filter bags and a 73 and 25 for catch bags. 2 oz's of mostly buds with some trim, will update the results when finished


----------



## papapayne (Mar 22, 2015)

yea, and I have found a huge difference in peoples tolerance levels up here in Oregon. In cali, people loved my edibles, were the right strength for people used to high quality buds. now...up here in Oregon where crappy weed is the norm, every says my edibles are way to strong and fuck em up to much so they can't function. I have ended up having to give away/waste out a good portion of them because they don't really move off the shelf up like in Cali. For a while what I was doing was just giving a few nice sized edibles when patients re up.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hell we eat them. I love the cookies COF makes and will be working on some of them as soon as I can. I got him to email me the recipe so I can get them right.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 22, 2015)

I have a hue tub of butter, so if you want some, we can defin make that happen


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 22, 2015)

I hear that man, edibles used to rock my world lol. Cofs cookies are really good, I still have one or two left. I figure edibles can be made with hash anyway, so it's just easier to make hash and then use it when needed for edibles. 

I'm having weird results with my hash. Almost zero in the 160, the 73 and 25 exactly the same. I think it's a sativa thing. The 160 collected 2 runs. For the 3rd run I'm only using the 220 and 25. It seems the alpha tech yielded about the same and same quality and most likely the same yield, I wasn't expecting this... Hmmmm... This is confusing. I could have used the 220 and 25 for the first and 2nd run and it would have came out the same lol.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 22, 2015)

Some contaminates in the 2nd run and third run but not bad, still no green or dark colors. Hmm. I think the alpha tech came out better, just not sure how it would do for 2nd and 3rd runs but the first run is about the same yield and better quality than mixing. 

Almost forgot to mention, I almost lost my mapito plants while on the trip to the park! I saved them but the mk looks a little rough still. They were under watered. I also lost my spb Chem seedling, it died  but the gg4 exploded so all is OK for the most part


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Some contaminates in the 2nd run and third run but not bad, still no green or dark colors. Hmm. I think the alpha tech came out better, just not sure how it would do for 2nd and 3rd runs but the first run is about the same yield and better quality than mixing.
> 
> Almost forgot to mention, I almost lost my mapito plants while on the trip to the park! I saved them but the mk looks a little rough still. They were under watered. I also lost my spb Chem seedling, it died  but the gg4 exploded so all is OK for the most part
> 
> View attachment 3378015 View attachment 3378016 View attachment 3378017 View attachment 3378018 View attachment 3378019


You going to the spring BBQ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Some contaminates in the 2nd run and third run but not bad, still no green or dark colors. Hmm. I think the alpha tech came out better, just not sure how it would do for 2nd and 3rd runs but the first run is about the same yield and better quality than mixing.
> 
> Almost forgot to mention, I almost lost my mapito plants while on the trip to the park! I saved them but the mk looks a little rough still. They were under watered. I also lost my spb Chem seedling, it died  but the gg4 exploded so all is OK for the most part
> 
> View attachment 3378015 View attachment 3378016 View attachment 3378017 View attachment 3378018 View attachment 3378019


fantastic hash by the way


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks man! And I think we're going to try to make the bbq, it's really close to here and another local buddy/riu-er and I are going to try to make it if possible, it sounds like fun


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks man! And I think we're going to try to make the bbq, it's really close to here and another local buddy/riu-er and I are going to try to make it if possible, it sounds like fun


Cool I am going to try and bring Payne if he wants.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 22, 2015)

Awesome!! I really want to go  the only things in my way are my health or something coming up that screws my plans up. I really hope my health doesn't fuck up a good time for me, I swear I'll feel OK and then bam, I'm feeling like poop. I think I have a auto immune disorder or something. I had more blood work done and it came back real bad. Most likely arthritis, some sort of infection somewhere (no clue why because I don't feel sick) and something between auto immune and cancer hah. Let's hope not cancer. The shit is bugging me out and my follow up isn't until 16th. Any one know how to read blood work? Lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

Shit that sucks! I hope it holds out for you.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 22, 2015)

Me too brotha me too. One of these days I'll figure out what's wrong and I'll be as good as new. Hey clones are just about ready to be cut. I'm gonna let them grow another inch or two and then get them in the cloner. They're ready now but I just wanna make sure there's enough nodes left for regrowth


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Me too brotha me too. One of these days I'll figure out what's wrong and I'll be as good as new. Hey clones are just about ready to be cut. I'm gonna let them grow another inch or two and then get them in the cloner. They're ready now but I just wanna make sure there's enough nodes left for regrowth
> View attachment 3378118


Right on! I think that will be a hella fun weekend!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 22, 2015)

Some things I've noticed about the glue is its pretty viney, like a true og kinda, I hear it can stretch pretty good, it doesn't look like it would yield much but don't let it fool ya it is a beast. It needs to be topped many times for yield and super crop. And lollipop em. Everyone that's grown it out for a while says if they don't lollipop the yield goes down quite a bit. That's pretty much all I know so far but it should help yas get em off to a proper harvest the first run


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Some things I've noticed about the glue is its pretty viney, like a true og kinda, I hear it can stretch pretty good, it doesn't look like it would yield much but don't let it fool ya it is a beast. It needs to be topped many times for yield and super crop. And lollipop em. Everyone that's grown it out for a while says if they don't lollipop the yield goes down quite a bit. That's pretty much all I know so far but it should help yas get em off to a proper harvest the first run


Cool. I think gg#4, sw#5, sw#7, and fb#1 should grow perfect together.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 22, 2015)

Hell yeah man, that sounds like a winning combo  my clue is starting to grow super fast, it went from 3 blade leaves straight to 7 blades, the leaves are fatter like a og too, so I am super pumped for that one to get bigger, I'll hook ya up with a cut of that if it's anything good. I got it topped already too and it's not viney at all so far so it should be real interesting to see what she does


----------



## papapayne (Mar 22, 2015)

epic pics as always AP. The hash looks tasty, and the plants are looking good. I am definitely thinking my future grows are going to revolve around big huge plants. They seem so much healthier in large size, the flower cycle starts quicker, etc. Next cycle the plants will have been vegged over 3 months!! talk about monsters! 

I now have clones of all docs genetics transplanted and growing now in coco, so the cycle after will be those plants I suspect (4 months of veg probably)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks Payne. Big plants are awesome to watch flower, do you have plant limits? I couldn't imagine how big a 3 month veg would be, I've never come close to that but I bet it would be 1 plant per light no doubt. If you don't have plant limits I'd recommend 4 per light though, it would be a quicker veg and more yield I think, but not positive since I've never seen a 3 month veg flowered lol. Have you ever thought about sog? 2 week veg, 16 plants, 2 pounds per light? It's alot of cloning but if you got that covered I'd really highly recommend it bro. It'd pull 5 harvests a year per light, so 10lb each year per light. If plant limit is a problem I totally understand huge trees. Have you thought about building a scrog table around the pot out of pvc? Shove 4 posts into the sides of the pot, which connect to a rectangle pvc top with the net, it'll make the yield much much better doing one plant per light, it's sort of the only way to make a 1 plant per light yield well from what I've seen because light penetration is a major factor when they get really tall


----------



## papapayne (Mar 22, 2015)

Yea my girl friend wants me to be more/fully legal. If it was my choice, I would do sog. I am plannin on getting a 5x10 trellis type setup for next run, do a big scrog or something along those lines. One of my marine buddies has a brand new gorilla grow tent, its a 6x11, thinking of moving into that. It be nice if i didnt have to worry about light leaks from the veg tent hitting the flowering plants.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 23, 2015)

Right on bro, I'm in the same boat, just lucky that there isn't a plant limit indoor in my County, just have to keep it in 120sqf, bout 6 lights can fit in the space. But where I'm at I could probably only do 2 due to electrical limitations. Popped a breaker the other day with only 1250 watts running and then I plugged in a vacuum and a breaker popped. Sucks I can't even run the legal limit here if I wanted to. Checking out another place tomorrow but keeping my hopes low this time


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 23, 2015)

Gg4 photo bomb. 13 days veg today. Such a pretty strain. Heavy feeder she is. I think I got over 100 tops so training is complete, if she doesn't pull a couple elbows I'd be surprised. Also will be taking cuts of the headbangers very soon to sex them. Please at least one be fem and one be male, I could have some fun with some headband gg4 crosses  Doc will have to walk me through what to do if one is male, I fucked up trying to pollinate one plant last grow pollin got to a branch on all the plants some how  I raised the light the other day and the blt and chemalope seem to be stretching slightly, I picked off a bunch more leaves to give em some room.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Gg4 photo bomb. 13 days veg today. Such a pretty strain. Heavy feeder she is. I think I got over 100 tops so training is complete, if she doesn't pull a couple elbows I'd be surprised. Also will be taking cuts of the headbangers very soon to sex them. Please at least one be fem and one be male, I could have some fun with some headband gg4 crosses  Doc will have to walk me through what to do if one is male, I fucked up trying to pollinate one plant last grow pollin got to a branch on all the plants some how  I raised the light the other day and the blt and chemalope seem to be stretching slightly, I picked off a bunch more leaves to give em some room.
> 
> View attachment 3378825 View attachment 3378827 View attachment 3378828 View attachment 3378830 View attachment 3378831 View attachment 3378832 View attachment 3378833


Don't forget I will have males around most all the time if pollen is ever needed. As for pollination I will be using the bag method from now on. I will be growing for others so I don't want random seeds in my buds.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 23, 2015)

By the way I really want to hop in the car and come smoke some of that killer looking hash with you! Tomorrow is my Bday


----------



## papapayne (Mar 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Don't forget I will have males around most all the time if pollen is ever needed. As for pollination I will be using the bag method from now on. I will be growing for others so I don't want random seeds in my buds.


Ya know, I never connected the dots on that!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 23, 2015)

Well shit doc! Happy birthday!! I think I can work out a bday present for ya  email me  I got a busy week ahead of me and hate for ya to come way out here for just a lil time, but we shall meet up very soon


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 24, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well shit doc! Happy birthday!! I think I can work out a bday present for ya  email me  I got a busy week ahead of me and hate for ya to come way out here for just a lil time, but we shall meet up very soon
> View attachment 3379059 View attachment 3379061 View attachment 3379063 View attachment 3379064 View attachment 3379065 View attachment 3379066 View attachment 3379067


Very nice! I will be down in less then a month anyway, but papapayne will not. He will be off with his girl then. I look forward to meeting some of the north Cali guys. When I was growing up they were my heros!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 24, 2015)

For sure, ! Me too, mendo was always my favorite, the whole triangle really, it was just unreal seeing / reading / hearing of it all. It's probably still the best area. Hey, I don't have much going on tomorrow if ya wanna cruise down, I can smoke ya out as much as ya want, I had some things cancel and the ol ladies gotta work a double now. Lemme know man, if not it's cool too I know it's a long way


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 24, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> For sure, ! Me too, mendo was always my favorite, the whole triangle really, it was just unreal seeing / reading / hearing of it all. It's probably still the best area. Hey, I don't have much going on tomorrow if ya wanna cruise down, I can smoke ya out as much as ya want, I had some things cancel and the ol ladies gotta work a double now. Lemme know man, if not it's cool too I know it's a long way


Man I would but I have to get some stuff for the house. If I can get it covered over the phone I just might. I will know early in the morning.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 24, 2015)

Yea, birthday is the 18th so not gonna be able to do the bbq. hope everyone has a great time, and brings home some great genetics


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 24, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Yea, birthday is the 18th so not gonna be able to do the bbq. hope everyone has a great time, and brings home some great genetics


I think I can do that


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 24, 2015)

great meeting you and the fam doc! Safe travels home, take care brotha


----------



## papapayne (Mar 25, 2015)

Whoot, more brothers meeting up! Hope was a great meet n great. Got my new gorilla tent setup, gotta say, after seeing the difference between a gorilla tent and a cheapo ebay...I never buying an ebay tent again


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2015)

Right on Payne!

Great to meet you Alpha! We made it home


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 25, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Whoot, more brothers meeting up! Hope was a great meet n great. Got my new gorilla tent setup, gotta say, after seeing the difference between a gorilla tent and a cheapo ebay...I never buying an ebay tent again


For sure, was a great time! Those gorilla tents are bad ass, but the cheap ebay ones will always serve a place for veg I think, the price fits the bill for veggers 



Dr.D81 said:


> Right on Payne!
> 
> Great to meet you Alpha! We made it home


Glad you made it home safe bro! Sorry to keep you so late, I can talk green for hours lol. Was great to meet yall, Nikki took off the 18th for the bbq so we will try our best to go there even if it's just for a little bit


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 25, 2015)

So last night at like 2am I was just about to fall asleep and the power went out! There was no storm or anything, so weird. The whole block was out of power. So I get up hoping the ebb system wasn't in flood mode, and well, just my luck it was. Had to scoop 20 gallons of water out of the control bucket with a small bowl at 3ish am so the plants weren't sitting in water for hours. What a pain in the ass that was lol. Hoping the power doesn't go out again!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2015)

Found some cemalope beans, but I still don't know about that stuffhope the cem kills that taste but bet it will not


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 25, 2015)

We can only hope doc, it's a pretty gross strain lol. It's pretty potent and makes nice concentrates, but that's all it had going for it, I really hope it comes out with recessive smell/taste and more dominant chem taste smell :/ I've never come across a strain like that before, it's pretty gross lol


----------



## papapayne (Mar 25, 2015)

That tangilope was tasty! I liked it lol. Doc and I smoked a blunt of it, Was nice! I would have kept her going. crazy how tastes differ and preferences.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2015)

We have a house guys! Move in Friday, and my breaker box will make both of you jealous


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 25, 2015)

Glad for you Doc., takes a load of worries off.

Just purchased this.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BGL5ZC/ref=pe_385040_127745480_TE_item


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Glad for you Doc., takes a load of worries off.
> 
> Just purchased this.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BGL5ZC/ref=pe_385040_127745480_TE_item


It does take a load of. Now we can get back in a routine and I can pop some beans for an epic pheno hunt/ breeding run


----------



## papapayne (Mar 25, 2015)

awesome man!!! We gotta dust some of the strains with pollan to! Maybe f2 the gdp x fb,, or hit it with the gdp x bp. Man that would be awesome...double the GDP with BP and FB in the mix.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 25, 2015)

papapayne said:


> That tangilope was tasty! I liked it lol. Doc and I smoked a blunt of it, Was nice! I would have kept her going. crazy how tastes differ and preferences.


You know, that's too funny! There has been a couple people that really like it! It's so damn funky lol. I am glad I have a cross of it going so it's genes are saved some what, it will be cool to see what comes of it  I'm glad you liked it, it's one of those aquired tastes heh



Dr.D81 said:


> We have a house guys! Move in Friday, and my breaker box will make both of you jealous


So glad you will be settled doc! Me and a buddy checked out my breaker box and we tried to figure out how to wire things and not quite sure how yet, the "garage" breaker isn't the garage and 4 of the circuits we flipped and none of them were the garage, so need to do more testing. We did check out the back yard that has a 10x12 shed (found grow bags and grow plugs in it lol) but no electric. If I stay here I'll figure something out though, but the breaker box sucks


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 25, 2015)

Here's the Holy grail I wanted you to try doc, I just got it today, such a og strain, so lemony, I'll save a some for our next encounter


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's the Holy grail I wanted you to try doc, I just got it today, such a og strain, so lemony, I'll save a some for our next encounterView attachment 3380618


I got the ghost train haze in today and am going to give papa some. We are going to do some dabs next couple days.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 25, 2015)

Hell yeah! That strain has interested me for quite some time as it's always listed as worlds strongest strain. I think you're in for a treat!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 25, 2015)

Do you remember how to press the hash into a dab? I can let ya know if ya need any tips  Or if it's a domeless, some of the hash I gave ya is melty so you can just throw it in the nail


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2015)

Yea I got it. It is a dome less nail he is going to get to do them. I might go get one for his bong.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 25, 2015)

hell yeah, dabs take things to a whole other level. The dab I gave you was pressed out from probably 1/20th of a gram, maybe even less, it really saves so much in the long run! When i smoke it with a bong I use much much more, but when I dab there is a limit that I won't go past because then it puts me out of commission lol, and the limit is super small compared to just smoking it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2015)

We are going to smoke some pressed water hash that has been cured 4months from Dc. Then we will hit some of yours. I am going to let papa have the tangalope and let him enjoy it


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 25, 2015)

Right on! Canollis are so good  And sharing is caring  I totally understand, many people are turned off by the tangilope, I'm glad someone will enjoy it finally! Be careful dabbing the pressed/ cured stuff, I bet it's super stoney!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2015)

Yea he has been really cool and had a light harvest last time with the aphids.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 26, 2015)

It looks like the glue will be ready to flip much sooner than expected, probably ready today. These things have serious sporadic growth spurts. Grown about 2 feet in 2 weeks and a bulk of the growth just this week. I got a house to look at tomorrow, if that doesn't work out I'm flipping Sunday I think


----------



## papapayne (Mar 26, 2015)

Once they hit that high gear it always blows my mind how quick they grow.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 26, 2015)

Totally bro, it's such a trip to watch. I'm trying to slow them down a bit so I just did a supercrop session on them and a root prune. I'm hoping the root pruning is what slows them down because these things recover the fastest I've ever seen from cropping, Takes 2 days to have a nice knuckle on the stem, so wild!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 26, 2015)

I just smoked a bowl of the tangilope in a fresh bong. Gotta say man, I love the loud ass taste n smell. 
Reminds me kinda how the lemon larry was. Who was the breeder on that one?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 26, 2015)

papapayne said:


> I just smoked a bowl of the tangilope in a fresh bong. Gotta say man, I love the loud ass taste n smell.
> Reminds me kinda how the lemon larry was. Who was the breeder on that one?


Wait till we take a dab of the hash from it. You can tell and it had the best looking Amber color ever. I pressed what he gave me and some are the best looking hash I have ever seen! Mad props bro!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 26, 2015)

papapayne said:


> I just smoked a bowl of the tangilope in a fresh bong. Gotta say man, I love the loud ass taste n smell.
> Reminds me kinda how the lemon larry was. Who was the breeder on that one?


Thanks man! It was DNA. If the chemalope comes out good I'll hook ya up with a cut. I secretly smoke the tangilope too lol, sometimes I like it and sometimes I'm like holy hell, what is this?! lol, it's so damn unique. My gf hated it at first but she sometimes opens the jar and says "this smells better now" so I think the smell and taste keep changing weekly. It's so damn terpy



Dr.D81 said:


> Wait till we take a dab of the hash from it. You can tell and it had the best looking Amber color ever. I pressed what he gave me and some are the best looking hash I have ever seen! Mad props bro!


Thanks brotha!  I really love it too, I can't wait to get some more trim and popcorn from the next harvest so I can make some new batches. I'm down to only having some purple paralysis popcorn and larf left but I can't wait to work with something new, I'm hoping the fcj, aurora and mk will be ready for flower soon so i'll have a few different things to try out. I heard karma won 1st place for headbanger concentrates at the spanabis cup so I REALLY want to get that sexed and flowered, I have a feeling it will be so great


----------



## papapayne (Mar 27, 2015)

yea I like it a lot. My girl did to. Led to some awesome adult time lmao. cant complain there! I been tearing the buds apart to find seeds, so far only 2 though


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 27, 2015)

papapayne said:


> yea I like it a lot. My girl did to. Led to some awesome adult time lmao. cant complain there! I been tearing the buds apart to find seeds, so far only 2 though


Right on man! That's awesome lol  Yeah, I've only found about 10 seeds or so of the tangilope so far, there's probably some more I gotta pick through to find. I suck at playing with pollen so that stuff got everywhere it wasn't supposed to. Didn't realize a thimble full could wreak so much havoc lol. Glad it's not too seeded though, my purple paraylsis got it a bit more and I wasn't even trying to pollinate that 

I'm about to check out one more pad today, if it's not something i like or we don't get it, I'm definitley flipping to 12/12. Should have the fcj cut soon too and then that will go into flower. It's growing kinda slow in the mapito compared to the mk ultra but it's healthy. I think it doesn't take well to transplanting from different systems but it should start growing quicker soon and get a growth spurt so I can get the cuts. The glue is ready so I'll fire up the cloner soon.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 27, 2015)

Was able to get my credit card to work at choice seeds today. Hooked up a pack of white fire og for someone and I'm hoping he'll let me keep some freebies lol. Blue OG, Purple OG #18, 710 cheese, Kushberry, Andromina, High Priority, and Super Shark. No idea how there were so many DANK freebies today but I know I'll be popping some new gear soon


----------



## papapayne (Mar 27, 2015)

i ran kushberry as a freebie. Was FIRE. Super loud berry n kush smell, strong stems, quick growth. took like 11 weeks though to finish. Would love to run it again.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 28, 2015)

The cloner is back to life. Time to sex the headbangers and make new mama's.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 28, 2015)

Hell yeah, that's good to know man. If sounds so good!



papapayne said:


> i ran kushberry as a freebie. Was FIRE. Super loud berry n kush smell, strong stems, quick growth. took like 11 weeks though to finish. Would love to run it again.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 28, 2015)

yea it has been out of stock a while, definitely worth growing. my pheno had the og potency without the og growing style. Let me see if I can dig up pics!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 28, 2015)

what a trip down memory lane that was, but found some pics for you AP. This was over 3 years ago when I was still a greenhorn.

this is the one flowered indoor




Outdoor veg structure


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 28, 2015)

Damn! That looks freaking great compared to the usual og structure! Hella yield by the looks of it, man I can't wait to pop it now  Thanks for the pix bro, I'll be popping that one first. Better than og yield and og high? I'm signed up for that shit!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 28, 2015)

yea I would love to have that strain again. It yielded well, was one of the bigger yielders from that cycle that also included a super skunk, purple ak47, and a Northern lights x big bud. Was definitely sweet berry with a massive kick!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 29, 2015)

Sounds very nice, I've been wanting a berry strain for a long time, I've only had blueberry smelling gear, but what's cool is the other freebie is blue og! Blueberry x og, oh man I wish I could fast forward a month or so. I'm hoping my buddy gets a keeper WiFi too, I haven't had it yet but he said it's probably the best og out, out of all of them. He grew it forever and lost the mama and the seeds have been out of stock for a couple years, so I'm really stoked for that too. Damn this year is going to be so bad ass!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 29, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Right on man! That's awesome lol  Yeah, I've only found about 10 seeds or so of the tangilope so far, there's probably some more I gotta pick through to find. I suck at playing with pollen so that stuff got everywhere it wasn't supposed to. Didn't realize a thimble full could wreak so much havoc lol. Glad it's not too seeded though, my purple paraylsis got it a bit more and I wasn't even trying to pollinate that


Well I have those two beans in water now 


AlphaPhase said:


> Sounds very nice, I've been wanting a berry strain for a long time, I've only had blueberry smelling gear, but what's cool is the other freebie is blue og! Blueberry x og, oh man I wish I could fast forward a month or so. I'm hoping my buddy gets a keeper WiFi too, I haven't had it yet but he said it's probably the best og out, out of all of them. He grew it forever and lost the mama and the seeds have been out of stock for a couple years, so I'm really stoked for that too. Damn this year is going to be so bad ass!


I just put down I pile of seeds from two berry strains and should get some killer cuts


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 29, 2015)

Hell yeah man! I can't wait to see what ya can do with them, the one I have going I keep needing to prune a lot, it won't grow unless I prune it for some reason, it's so freaking weird. Sooooo much growth in the middle. I did a lot of pruning and cloning yesterday, mostly pruning lol, but the plants are looking so much better with all the air flow now, took a good 6" or more off the tops of most of the plants, especially the BLT, and boy does the blt look a lot better too. I'm hoping it will start stretching now. I did some hydro store shopping today and bought some new gear to start rearranging the veg room, Everything will be going into the smart pots soon once everything is cloned. I can fit many more smart pots in there than using the flood table. Going to do drain to waste. Just so happens that a 2 gallon smart pot fits perfectly into my ebb buckets. I haven't had a way to pre-veg clones for my ebb n grow buckets that worked well, but now I'll be able to veg clones to 14" and directly transplant them into the system with zero shock now, so stoked!!! 

Whoa, that was a ramble there lol

Hope you're all moved into your new pad brotha, keep me updated


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 29, 2015)

Man I hope they do well too! The wax sold me man. I popped some great beans and will have a shit load of space now. I love this place!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 29, 2015)

Hell yeah doc! Freakin awesome! So glad you made it to the west coast, you're gonna love it, it's like retirement country out here, I want to stay out here forever


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 29, 2015)

Man I got the tape out and will have 134 sqft of flower in the garage and will have a small light dep green house in the back. I sent an email I think if not let me know and I will


----------



## papapayne (Mar 29, 2015)

so far everyone I have smoked out the tangilope with has loved it!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 29, 2015)

Dude hell yeah doc! That's what I'm talking about!!  congrats settling in and if ya need anything just holler brotha, I didn't get an email but would love to see the set up  

Too funny Payne! I just found some one else who loves it too! Got a trade soon, tangilope for a 4x8 tent  I don't have space here but I figure I'll need it soon at some point when I do find a pad to move to. I just opened the jar a bit ago and the smell is constantly changing, it's hands down the best curing strain I've ever come across, if that's such a thing lol. It smells like a fruit platter now, with some zesty lemon! So glad I made some seeds, the only problem I'm having is it is growing just as compact as the tangilope did, really hard to get to grow tall but the leaf structure is completely different. I think there's some serious potential with it, it should be worked on by doc if the seeds are still a finicky plant. The main reason I got rid of it was it was just impossible to grow and the yields were below avg. It stays healthy very easily, but has serious moisture problems from the density


----------



## papapayne (Mar 29, 2015)

Ya it reminds me a lot in the taste of the lemon larry i ran. 

How soon are you looking at flipping? I am looking forward to seeing you do the glue. Are you doing just the glues or any other stains making it in?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 29, 2015)

Well they are doing well and will see coco in a day or two. I mixed dirt today and it was refreshing to have something to do. I mixed I bag of FF OF, a bag of Mendo mix, 5gal coco, and a batch of shit I brought with me for some nice organic out door bud.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 29, 2015)

NICE man! Its always great to get your hands dirty n some good ol earth. I do miss being able to say I was organic and such, and I am sure when I have a house I will get super soil cooking again. In the mean time, the coco is treating me awesome


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 29, 2015)

papapayne said:


> NICE man! Its always great to get your hands dirty n some good ol earth. I do miss being able to say I was organic and such, and I am sure when I have a house I will get super soil cooking again. In the mean time, the coco is treating me awesome


I have a 5 gal coco in a bucket and watered now. I have to hang some LEDs, repot, plant autos in 5 gal buckets, and put seeds in bags


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm flipping the glue tonight and I have a few other strains I gotta wait to get little bigger and will flip them sometime soon, the fcj, mk, extrema and Aurora. It'll only be glues under the 1000w and the others under the 400w. I wish I could flower the flood table as the blt, 2 gg4 and headbangers are ready, but I can't raise the light enough  so all of those have been cloned and will make the next cycle. Mannnn I wish I had more room here lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 30, 2015)

I cleaned the cloner if you want to take some snips for us before they get to far in.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 30, 2015)

Yea man, I dont have many of the ssh clones from the week 1 plants (fan crushed plant) so definitely would be good to get some going.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 30, 2015)

or was that directed to alpha?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 30, 2015)

I got some glue in the cloner for ya


----------



## papapayne (Mar 30, 2015)

those are some awesome looking cuts. 

It will be cool to see you do them, then be able to see how doc does them and how they turn out for me. Pretty awesome!

Stay free stay high

papa


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 30, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I got some glue in the cloner for ya
> 
> View attachment 3384297


Cool! @papapayne anything you need buddy. If you need the cloner you can get it if you want. Will be a couple weeks before I try and clone the #5 SW


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 30, 2015)

Hell yeah man, it's such a trip how the same cut can look different in different setups, all I know is it will be Dank af for all! 

Just did a full res change today (i hate res changes, kicks my ass and I have one more to do but that will wait until tomorrow  ) Hopefully the new nutrients I'm using don't give me too much of a hard time to dial in :/ not sure what to expect at the moment. Something funky I did with the light timer that I didn't mean to do is the plants were on 18hrs light, but to get to the 12/12 schedule I let the light run for 36 hours straight (from 18 hrs.. First week they were on 20hrs.. So I'm hoping the light running 36 hours before the true 12 hours of darkness doesn't give them any hiccups. I know people do 36 hours of dark, but 36 hours of light? oops lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 30, 2015)

that's really hard to understand lol, let me clarify 

week 1 veg- 20hrs light
week 2-3- 18 hours light
the day before the flip the light ran 36 hours straight and tonight at 10pm there will be 12 hours of dark for the 12/12 flower cycle


----------



## papapayne (Mar 30, 2015)

they will be fine


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 30, 2015)

OK phew! Thanks man, I was tripping a bit, I know messing with the flower cycle is bad but I've never heard anything about if they are veg. 

Just got the hps in and put the scrog net on (looks like I'm here for the flower cycle now lol) 

Let's hope they don't stretch like crazy, they are 15" now


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 30, 2015)

Be prepared for some og viney ness hardcore, weak limbs, like really weak, except the super cropped ones are fine. Much more cropping to do in flower I think


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 30, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> View attachment 3384428


Nice Alpha! Man I don't even cover the veg plants and they get all kinds of interrutions.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 31, 2015)

Is this real life?! Gorilla glue 5.0?! I want one! Just heard about it, it's gg#4 crossed with gg#1. Supposed to be more yield, which I dunno how that'd be possible?!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 31, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Is this real life?! Gorilla glue 5.0?! I want one! Just heard about it, it's gg#4 crossed with gg#1. Supposed to be more yield, which I dunno how that'd be possible?!


Wait till we try the SW#7 x BMS I think they will kick ass! I put the two cemalope in coco last night.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a hard time connecting og style structure and viney growth with big yields!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 31, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Wait till we try the SW#7 x BMS I think they will kick ass! I put the two cemalope in coco last night.


That sounds like a bad ass cross!!



papapayne said:


> I have a hard time connecting og style structure and viney growth with big yields!


Me too but my buddy that gave me the cuts is getting 3lb per DE light (1150w)  

They are viney but damn they have serious lateral branching, I think between the 9 plants there's 150 tops (probably more though, it's probably the best use of my scrog net I've ever had)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 31, 2015)

This is all from 19 days total veg cycle, real heavy training, I'm thinking it'll pull 2 lb no problem under one 1000, maybe more . They grow soooooo fast, top it and almost instant two tops


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 31, 2015)

I think pretty much everyone growin the glue is getting close to a gpw, and 3lb under DE, my buddy that got them didn't believe it either, first run i think he got 1.5lb but second run 3, minds are blownnnnnnn needless to say, it'll be in the garden for a while i'm sure


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 31, 2015)

Sooooo I found out why no renters were calling us back. The property management has been telling them we don't rent from them and were not in their system. Is that even freaking legal? So mad about it. Ended up finding all the phone numbers from previous and current land Lord and they all gave the guy we want to rent from a good reference. And our current land Lord (the house we rent from the property management) Sent this text. So fingers are crossed AGAIN. Like seriously, I knew something wasn't right when nothing we applied to worked out. Even our current land Lord is happy we are finding a place we truly want and isn't bitter about it, so wtf is the property management deal.. I need to smoke now.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 31, 2015)

hey there AP. In your opinion, with your scrog net, do you have to veg under it to train, or if you took big ol plants, and shoved em under a net and super cropped them around it, would you be able to fill a net?


----------



## papapayne (Mar 31, 2015)

with the tent setup, the more I look at the canopy, and the space, the more I want to try a SCROG, just debating how the best way to do it. I have these huge moms that are bushy as fuck and taking up tons of space, just don't know if they can be put under a screen and actually scrog or if they are just going to be regular plant that grew through a net lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 31, 2015)

I throw a net on prevegged plants quite a bit, I've only truly scrogged a couple times. But, hell yeah! Don't let the og scroggers tell ya it's just a plant that grew threw a net. Each hole in the net spaces out the branches for light penetration. Add some super crop in the mix, spacing out each branch into its own sector, maximize light and use of the space, it's amazing what it will do. Scrog is per say training a plant under the screen to eventually fill the screen so a top is in each hole. Well what does a big plant with many tops do? Space em out fill the net? Isn't that the purpose? Fuck the haters, do an alpha scrog lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 31, 2015)

And prevegged scroggers work BETTER than a couple true scrog plants. I dunno if ya seen my last journals, but the whole point of indoor is maximizing yield, that's it. Making the most buds in the shortest time and evenly spacing everything for maximum light exposure. Any questions hit me up mang


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Sooooo I found out why no renters were calling us back. The property management has been telling them we don't rent from them and were not in their system. Is that even freaking legal? So mad about it. Ended up finding all the phone numbers from previous and current land Lord and they all gave the guy we want to rent from a good reference. And our current land Lord (the house we rent from the property management) Sent this text. So fingers are crossed AGAIN. Like seriously, I knew something wasn't right when nothing we applied to worked out. Even our current land Lord is happy we are finding a place we truly want and isn't bitter about it, so wtf is the property management deal.. I need to smoke now.


Good luck bro!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks bro! We got it!!!! So happy!! And even more so pissed at the property management grrrr, most likely would have found a place much sooner if they didn't screw us on giving out our references  But all in all, I'm so damn stoked! The house reminds me of a house I grew up in, so it brings a touch of NY with it which will be great


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro! We got it!!!! So happy!! And even more so pissed at the property management grrrr, most likely would have found a place much sooner if they didn't screw us on giving out our references  But all in all, I'm so damn stoked! The house reminds me of a house I grew up in, so it brings a touch of NY with it which will be great


YEA BOY!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 1, 2015)

Hell yeah doc! I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to move the glue in flower :/ Do you think it will stress them out pretty bad? They don't have to go too far to the house, but I'll have to take them out of the scrog net so they'll be getting bumped around quite a bit :/


----------



## papapayne (Apr 1, 2015)

ouch yea IDK on that one. I have never seen flowering plants (esp. mid flower ) get moved and not get a touch of stress. 

Congrats on the house though !! looks very awesome, love the barn in the back to!

Stay up!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 1, 2015)

papapayne said:


> ouch yea IDK on that one. I have never seen flowering plants (esp. mid flower ) get moved and not get a touch of stress.
> 
> Congrats on the house though !! looks very awesome, love the barn in the back to!
> 
> Stay up!


Right on man, I was thinking it's going to cause some stress :/ the glue does have the hermie trait though it doesn't show itself often, I'm hoping it doesn't show up after the move  I'm guessing it'll at least add a week on to flower time, which if that's the worst that happens I'll be happy. And hell yeah! That barn is sectioned off in the middle to a finished tile floor "office"  I think it's 200sqf or so


----------



## papapayne (Apr 1, 2015)

that the new grow room?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 1, 2015)

Yes sir  can not wait to have a floor that's not carpet and a sealed room. Will have to get co2 going at some point


----------



## papapayne (Apr 1, 2015)

Yea I want to do co2 next winter. Wont be able to in the summer, but its on my to do list.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 1, 2015)

Right on, it does help quite a bit, adds 5% yield or so, can run higher temps (would be dope in summer time)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 1, 2015)

Oh, a cool thing, we might be able to move in to the new pad sooner! The current tenants leave next week and the land Lord only has to fix a couple things , so fingers crossed to that, would make moving the gear that much easier


----------



## papapayne (Apr 1, 2015)

yea. how far into flower are you? If less then a week, I would prob just flip back to veg


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 1, 2015)

2 days, but I literally can't veg any taller, and I can't call it a guarantee that it will be ready to move in in a couple weeks  I learned not to trust time frames cuz I've been burned and waiting too many times lol. But I do hope it works out that way, I'm going to put them in tall boxes to hold all the branches stable and from moving around. Just need to find 9 boxes that are 3' tall and like 20" wide


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Apr 2, 2015)

These are a little pricey - $7/box for small and $11 for large.

Small:
24" x 20" x 34" (9.4 cu/ft) rated to 80lbs

Large:
24" x 21" x 48" (14.0 cu/ft) - rated to 100lbs

Just let me know if you want a link to them. You can probably find them at a local Uhaul store, too. I've used them and know they're some of the best affordable boxes you can find, in terms of strength/structural integrity.

=]

Also - I'd say removing the netting would be worse than a little time in these boxes. Once you get the hang of boxing them up, just have someone help you guide them in and it's a breeze. Trick is making sure you don't snap anything as you're sliding it in the box (which makes the access panel on the box handy - getting tall plants into tall boxes without damaging anything).

Blessed vibes on your move!



AlphaPhase said:


> 2 days, but I literally can't veg any taller, and I can't call it a guarantee that it will be ready to move in in a couple weeks  I learned not to trust time frames cuz I've been burned and waiting too many times lol. But I do hope it works out that way, I'm going to put them in tall boxes to hold all the branches stable and from moving around. Just need to find 9 boxes that are 3' tall and like 20" wide


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 2, 2015)

i can always bring the trailer down.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 2, 2015)

SmokeAL0t said:


> These are a little pricey - $7/box for small and $11 for large.
> 
> Small:
> 24" x 20" x 34" (9.4 cu/ft) rated to 80lbs
> ...


Oh hell yeah!! Those will work perfect! Even the smaller box would work great  Send a link, I'm gonna pick up 4 and just make a few trips so I can save a bit of money on the boxes. Thanks for the find and tips brotha, hope all is great out your way


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 2, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> i can always bring the trailer down.


Much appreciate the gesture brotha, but that would be one hell of a drive for ya, I think I'm just gonna rent a little trailer because I know it's going to take me a whole week to move, I have to go reallllyyyyy slow or i'll end up killing myself lol. I gave my current landlord $ for this month + a week to give me extra time to get everything out of here, slow and steady


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 2, 2015)

Ahhhh, finally got the glue dialed and praying to the hps God's  haven't had much praying action since I got these little buggers. I'm starting to love the 15$ for 2.5 lbs of nutes compared to the last nute line that cost 25$ for 1 lb


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 2, 2015)

I am using what you gave me so far but I am going with the Dyna-grow it looks like. I am going to use all my organic stuff for the outoor veggies and greenhouse ganja


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 2, 2015)

Hell yeah doc, organic all the way outdoor! That's the only way to do it under the sun shine  you'll like dyna, that's all i used to use for a few years straight and it works killer. The dynagro foliage plus i hear is even better, but I always just used the regular grow and bloom. No complaints here


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 2, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah doc, organic all the way outdoor! That's the only way to do it under the sun shine  you'll like dyna, that's all i used to use for a few years straight and it works killer. The dynagro foliage plus i hear is even better, but I always just used the regular grow and bloom. No complaints here


They don't have the foliage pro but said they would get it


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 2, 2015)

Right on bro, it isn't necessary to use the FP and I wouldn't be able to give ya tips on it really from experience, but some people use FP only for the whole grow, mix bloom and fb. What I can tell ya if your using Coco is get some calmag, there's something in the Coco that makes calcium problems or something so much more is needed. Homebrewer has alot of dyna info too


----------



## papapayne (Apr 2, 2015)

yea coco binds in the cal mg making it unavailable. Once it gets charged though, (like a cycle) it becomes much easier to keep up. I been finding now that the plants been in the coco a few months, I been feeding less Cal MG


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 2, 2015)

Good shit guys thanks


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 3, 2015)

No problem man! Anything I can help with just ask. Especially if you do rdwc, I haven't grown Coco but it's close to hydro and rdwc is right up my alley even though I've never done rdwc it's the same as dwc and I've done that for years. Ppm, pH, water temps, nutes, anything just ask man. You'll have a breeze first grow out there, I'll see to it to get ya all the help ya need if ya need it.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Apr 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh hell yeah!! Those will work perfect! Even the smaller box would work great  Send a link, I'm gonna pick up 4 and just make a few trips so I can save a bit of money on the boxes. Thanks for the find and tips brotha, hope all is great out your way


Sending the link now. You can put your area in the search and find a local pickup spot. These are HELLA sturdy. 

I'm doing good. Getting in gear for the Denver Cup. I'm leaving next week to meet up early with the crew. You and I really gotta have that phone call. So much good stuff going down. Like a kid at Christmas right now.

Blessings on your transition.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 3, 2015)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Sending the link now. You can put your area in the search and find a local pickup spot. These are HELLA sturdy.
> 
> I'm doing good. Getting in gear for the Denver Cup. I'm leaving next week to meet up early with the crew. You and I really gotta have that phone call. So much good stuff going down. Like a kid at Christmas right now.
> 
> Blessings on your transition.


Right on bro! Thank you  That trip will be so bad ass  What ya doing tonight? I know it's easter or good friday weekend or what not, but if you're around later tonight I'll give ya a call today? Or tomorrow? Lemme know brotha!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 3, 2015)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Sending the link now. You can put your area in the search and find a local pickup spot. These are HELLA sturdy.
> 
> I'm doing good. Getting in gear for the Denver Cup. I'm leaving next week to meet up early with the crew. You and I really gotta have that phone call. So much good stuff going down. Like a kid at Christmas right now.
> 
> Blessings on your transition.


Get my email from alpha and my number and I wil get you my addy.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 3, 2015)

Alpha do you want me to bring my trailer on the 18th? I can leave it and get it back after the move.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 3, 2015)

It's OK bro but really appreciate the offer  we just booked a small uhaul so we're all set brotha 

Just got the lease all done up and put our 30 day notice in here, so pumped! 

Got the 4x8 tent yesterday and just ordered 2 more 4x4 trellis nets. I actually got a game plan for how I'm gonna set up now. I'll be picking up 1 more 8 bulb t5 and putting x2 8 bulb t5 in the 5x5 tent, that should be plenty to Veg the mama's and pre veg 9 clones every month for the 4x8 flower tent. Then the 3x3 will be for running all plants I've never run before and will have the 400w in there. I'm going to pick up a 12 site blumat kit I found in eBay and automat the watering for the veg plants. So basically the 4x8 will always be on flower and the 5x5 will preveg every thing for the flower tent, this will make my life soooo much easier


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 3, 2015)

Sounds great man. I am setting the 4 x 8 tent up tomorrow after the guys drop the washer and drier off.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 3, 2015)

Hell yeah doc, and oh man what I would do to have a washer dryer again!! The tenants moving out of the place were moving in to are selling theirs but we don't quite have enough saved after the move  it's on my high priority list though lol


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Apr 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Get my email from alpha and my number and I wil get you my addy.


I'm not shy since I am not longer gardening in house. I'll pm ya in a second.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 4, 2015)

exciting times AP! Congrats and looking forward to seeing the awesomeness about to unfold!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks Payne  those glue cuts started rooting so it shouldn't be much longer. Will have a blt and headbanger most likely ready to flower by the move with the fcj, Aurora and mk  after these clones root and free up the cloner I'll be getting some more glue cuts ready for a Coco or Grodan cube grow. Realised that I'll need a separate ebb system if I want to run perpetual and I don't have the money for another one yet, so will be doing 9 glue in smart pots. Will be a learning curve I'm sure  but at least it will keep the ball rolling and set up things for the monthly rotation, if I can pull a lb off em it will be worth it imo, then I can finally upgrade and get a 2nd ebb system.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 4, 2015)

The clue and chemalope are ready to take cuts too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 4, 2015)

Hell yea man! The ghost train haze and swamp wrecked #7 left today for here , and I just set the 4x8 tent up and will have the seedlings on 12/12 tonight. Cemalope are coming on too!


----------



## papapayne (Apr 4, 2015)

WHOOT WHOOT! good news all around


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 4, 2015)

That's what's up man! Smooooth sailing from here 

guess what I just got a text about! The tenants that are moving out of our new place are going to leave the washer and dryer for us and we can pay them at the end of the month!! Woohoo!!! People are way too nice out here, I'm not used to all this


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's what's up man! Smooooth sailing from here
> 
> guess what I just got a text about! The tenants that are moving out of our new place are going to leave the washer and dryer for us and we can pay them at the end of the month!! Woohoo!!! People are way too nice out here, I'm not used to all this


Hell yea!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 4, 2015)

Man I like the tent. I might just get a 10x10 for my flower room. That would be 120sqft.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 4, 2015)

yea ten by tens are nice especially in garages.

Congrats on the washer n dryer AP!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks Payne! 

Doc, I'd suggest 2 separate 4x8 or 5x10 because if you ever want to run the lights off set, you could. Like 1 tent on 12 hrs while the other is off. Also, running this way reduces the heat, and it's easier to get to the plants in the back


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 4, 2015)

Yea two 5x10 and my 4x8 for final veg I would be rocking. Plus a hoop house with outdoor scog omg I would never stop trimming. I got two circuits ran in the garage on 20amp brakers, and the light is burning in there.


----------



## hippy132 (Apr 5, 2015)

I just mounted a 12 inch fan in my 4x8 tent, loving it. I tried with a 18 inch but way bigger then needed.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AIR-KING-9016-Wall-Mount-Fan-1510-1380-1190-cfm-16-in-/381095061130?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58bb09268a


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea two 5x10 and my 4x8 for final veg I would be rocking. Plus a hoop house with outdoor scog omg I would never stop trimming. I got two circuits ran in the garage on 20amp brakers, and the light is burning in there.


Now we're talkin!! 



hippy132 said:


> I just mounted a 12 inch fan in my 4x8 tent, loving it. I tried with a 18 inch but way bigger then needed.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AIR-KING-9016-Wall-Mount-Fan-1510-1380-1190-cfm-16-in-/381095061130?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58bb09268a


Nice! Those Air King fans are great, that's the same one I used to use and it lasted forever 

Happy Easter everyone


----------



## hippy132 (Apr 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Now we're talkin!!
> 
> 
> Nice! Those Air King fans are great, that's the same one I used to use and it lasted forever
> ...


Used to use? What do you use now?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 5, 2015)

I use 2 hdx (home Depot brand) tornado type fans, non oscillating, they are mounted diagonal from each other on the tent frame. They work great but I would like to get an oscillating fan sometime soon as well. I sold my equipment when I moved to cali or I would still have the air kings 



hippy132 said:


> Used to use? What do you use now?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 5, 2015)

The glue were flowered around 15", the stretch hasn't been too bad yet. They're about 19" now, 4" in about 6 days. If they grow an inch a day for the next 10 days, they will be perfect height after the stretch. Keep hearing stories if the glue being flowered at 15" and being 6' tall after stretch. Not sure how that's even possible but hoping it doesn't happen to me lol. The light is about 16" away, so maybe that's helping alot. The veg mama's are out of control again, really want to flower them but not sure if it's possible but I'll try to work something out.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 5, 2015)

I seen some sativas do that. The dream lotus x tangerine dreams I did were all 18 inches and ended up 6plus. Made it really hard to keep a canopy level lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 5, 2015)

I hear that lol, I've had some big sats like that too, but this glue looks way more Indica but does have a somewhat sativa structure, more of a 50/50 hybrid sort of. I realllllyyyyy hope it only stretches 2.5x or so, it looks like the are doing well so far. I've been shifting the light around to the spots with the shorter branches (front right and back left). Seems to be evening things up a bit


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 5, 2015)

Shit is looking great! I took three SW#5 clones today, and will run one with the glue. One is for you and one for DJJ. Looks like three 4x8 tents will be all I will fit in the garage and still be able to work.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks man! Can't wait to give the swamp wreck a run. 3 4x8 should be plenty brotha, you can run 3 600s in each one and it would give a great even foot print. Add maybe a couple 4' 2 bulb t5 around the perimeter and you'd be golden!


----------



## papapayne (Apr 5, 2015)

I am prob going to run the Swamp wreck I have next run to. Its already showing a very high level of vitality. When are you headed down there doc, I could throw ya another wet dreams clone to AP, thats definitely a cut to run


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 5, 2015)

papapayne said:


> I am prob going to run the Swamp wreck I have next run to. Its already showing a very high level of vitality. When are you headed down there doc, I could throw ya another wet dreams clone to AP, thats definitely a cut to run


I am head down the 18th. The swamp wrecked #7 and ghost train haze will be here tomorrow


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 5, 2015)

papapayne said:


> I am prob going to run the Swamp wreck I have next run to. Its already showing a very high level of vitality. When are you headed down there doc, I could throw ya another wet dreams clone to AP, thats definitely a cut to run


top it a lot it makes little hard purple og nugs that are covered in resin
5 has the purple 7 has the yeild and better taste imo but both are very strong!!
@curious old fart would you say the clones held to this? You should be at the end of there cycle right?


----------



## papapayne (Apr 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am head down the 18th. The swamp wrecked #7 and ghost train haze will be here tomorrow


Oh yea!! I definitely want cuts of the GTH that shit made my gf really horny. Dont tell her i said that though lol. Is number 7 the one I have? I need to label it so I can stop asking lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 5, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Oh yea!! I definitely want cuts of the GTH that shit made my gf really horny. Dont tell her i said that though lol. Is number 7 the one I have? I need to label it so I can stop asking lol.


we have the #5 now and that is the one I am giving to alpha and DoubleJJ at the BBQ. I bet a GTH can find its way to you


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 6, 2015)

Hell yeah  Can't wait for the bbq 

Whats the gth?


----------



## papapayne (Apr 6, 2015)

ghost train haze  Its pretty sticky and tasty


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 6, 2015)

Those clones are just about ready, probably 2 more days so they'll have a decent amount of roots. Had a scare this morning when the power went out for 4 hrs. Such a trip it didn't affect the clones luckily! I'll send all of the gg4 I cloned so there's a better chance of em making the trip, there's like 5 I think. I still haven't cloned the fcj because they stopped growing after I had to move them to a spot with out much light but after the move they'll start growing again


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 6, 2015)

Cool I have a couple in the cloner too. I got the ghost train haze today if you want one I will bring it too.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 6, 2015)

Niceness, how long of a flower time does the ghost train have? If it's 10 or less I'd give it a run for sure! I gotta keep all flower times under 70 days to keep things running smooth  love hazes though!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 6, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Niceness, how long of a flower time does the ghost train have? If it's 10 or less I'd give it a run for sure! I gotta keep all flower times under 70 days to keep things running smooth  love hazes though!


I will ask but I think you should be fine. It is the cut the guys on rm3 are growing.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 7, 2015)

Nice bro lemme know for sure, I wish I could run longer flower strains but I just won't have the space, it would have to be it'd own separate room which I can't do quite yet


Dr.D81 said:


> I will ask but I think you should be fine. It is the cut the guys on rm3 are growing.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 7, 2015)

But if it's under 70 days I can squeeze it in


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 7, 2015)

Doc and Payne, is this big enough roots or another couple days? Not sure how big they need to be (that's not pm on the stem that's calcium powder from my tap water)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 7, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Doc and Payne, is this big enough roots or another couple days? Not sure how big they need to be (that's not pm on the stem that's calcium powder from my tap water) View attachment 3390389


That is great!
No roots on the ones I am bringing but they should be fine by next Friday.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 7, 2015)

Check your email bud


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 7, 2015)

Right on man, I'll try to get these out as soon as I can unless ya wanna pick em up at the bbq  I can put them in party cups in supersoil or Rockwool if ya wanna pick em up, just lemme know brotha


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 7, 2015)

Will do hang on


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 7, 2015)

Cool, got it


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 7, 2015)

Pic 1 and 2 headbangers 
Pic 3 clue
Pic 4 blue lemon thai 
Pic 5 glue


----------



## papapayne (Apr 7, 2015)

its a jungle in there! looking great man! Im thinkin tonight might be a night to make a quick video. coming up into 5 weeks here tomorrow in my cycle.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks man! Looking forward to your video! At 5 weeks it's gotta be filling in nicely  I took a video yesterday but the file size is kinda big and I have to edit it before uploading to YouTube cuz it takes forever  but I'll get around to it soon. I'm gonna throw the headbangers clones in Rockwool in party cups tomorrow and throw them in the flower tent, really hoping I have a fem. The chemalope I haven't cloned yet because it disappeared under the other plants. I have a feeling it's going to be really hard to find a seed of it that grows different then the tangilope. The tangilope only stretches like 1x in flower and it causes serious problems. The tangilope was germed the same time as the other plants in the veg room but it is 1/4 of the size. Just a glob of leaves with nodes 1/4" apart. I don't get it, never seen anything like this before the tangilope, it won't even stretch with the light 2 feet above it and won't stretch with the neighbor detection response. It might be good grown by it self in a sog or something but I'm really bummed it's doing this all over again


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 7, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks man! Looking forward to your video! At 5 weeks it's gotta be filling in nicely  I took a video yesterday but the file size is kinda big and I have to edit it before uploading to YouTube cuz it takes forever  but I'll get around to it soon. I'm gonna throw the headbangers clones in Rockwool in party cups tomorrow and throw them in the flower tent, really hoping I have a fem. The chemalope I haven't cloned yet because it disappeared under the other plants. I have a feeling it's going to be really hard to find a seed of it that grows different then the tangilope. The tangilope only stretches like 1x in flower and it causes serious problems. The tangilope was germed the same time as the other plants in the veg room but it is 1/4 of the size. Just a glob of leaves with nodes 1/4" apart. I don't get it, never seen anything like this before the tangilope, it won't even stretch with the light 2 feet above it and won't stretch with the neighbor detection response. It might be good grown by it self in a sog or something but I'm really bummed it's doing this all over again


I still have two going and have a bunch of gdp s1s down they can be slow with if need be.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 8, 2015)

Right on man, that's the way to grow it for sure, find something similar with height / growth and it'll do fine

I just got the headbangers planted in to Rockwool and put in the flower tent to sex em.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 8, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Right on man, that's the way to grow it for sure, find something similar with height / growth and it'll do fine
> 
> I just got the headbangers planted in to Rockwool and put in the flower tent to sex em.
> View attachment 3391082


They look good!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks man, I hope one is fem, they both look fem in structure, ones a little taller but not by much, my mind would be blown if they're both male but after have that crazy male of the kog anything is possible lol.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 9, 2015)

Got beans in the mail today 

Also took all the clones I need so it's time to chop the flood table plants down today. The blt is some serious fire. Realized today that it's THE frostiest veg plant I've ever seen. After taking two cuts my fingers felt like I just got done trimming. Smells of blueberry muffins. Found the chemalope and it is Def unique. It's pretty sticky (2nd most sticky veg plant this run) and it smells funky. Kinda really ish I guess. Hard to tell. really glad I could take the cuts I needed to without taking glue cuts, my cloner only holds 12 and I needed 19 total, my buddy is gonna hook me up with 9 glues when I need them so I don't get far behind, need them by the end of the month and I couldn't fit them in the cloner  so the monster mama glues are pretty much useless now, all those tops and no where to put them lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 9, 2015)

That BLT sounds yummy


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 9, 2015)

For sure man, I can't wait to flower her! Just finished up spring cleaning. All mama's chopped down and the smart pots that are in rough shape from lack of light are under the t5 now. Hoping they perk back up by the move and be ready for flower. Also felt bad about throwing so many could be clones out so I put like 30 cuts in water cups  if they don't root oh well, at least I tried lol

Check ur email doc.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 9, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> For sure man, I can't wait to flower her! Just finished up spring cleaning. All mama's chopped down and the smart pots that are in rough shape from lack of light are under the t5 now. Hoping they perk back up by the move and be ready for flower. Also felt bad about throwing so many could be clones out so I put like 30 cuts in water cups  if they don't root oh well, at least I tried lol
> 
> Check ur email doc.
> 
> View attachment 3391837


I did when I got home. Thanks again.
Papas in there too?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 9, 2015)

yeah, 3 rooted and 2 fresh cuts, wasn't sure how to send em really so figured if the rooted ones don't make it the unrooted should be ok. Real wet paper towels around the roots and stems twist tied to hold em in place and put em in a plastic juice pitcher with the lid on, then put in in a plastic bag, in a box with a bunch of plastic holding it in place, then put that box in another box  hope they'll be ok


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 9, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> yeah, 3 rooted and 2 fresh cuts, wasn't sure how to send em really so figured if the rooted ones don't make it the unrooted should be ok. Real wet paper towels around the roots and stems twist tied to hold em in place and put em in a plastic juice pitcher with the lid on, then put in in a plastic bag, in a box with a bunch of plastic holding it in place, then put that box in another box  hope they'll be ok


They will be fine. I have gotten them just a cup taped to a box, and it made it 1800 miles


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 9, 2015)

Ok cool


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 9, 2015)

Just checked and that shit will be here tomorrow


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 9, 2015)

Hell yeah! Holy shit that was fast lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 9, 2015)

Left Sac like at 7:30!
Faster than a chipmunk on cocaine


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 9, 2015)

Lmao! That's awesome, I know when they pick up mail from a few offices so I always try to get things in right before they pick up, but damn I didn't expect it to be that fast!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 9, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lmao! That's awesome, I know when they pick up mail from a few offices so I always try to get things in right before they pick up, but damn I didn't expect it to be that fast!


Hay man this is just a hella good thing to know. Really I mean I drove there and back in one day.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 10, 2015)

Purple og #18 sprout


----------



## papapayne (Apr 10, 2015)

sweet man! loving the progress, your gonna love that kushberry. Definite sign me up for cuts of that when available lol.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks man and will do  I just got back from checking out the new pad again (last walk through it was dark out so couldn't really see everything) and holy shit I'm so excited! Everything looks to be wired up properly, outlets 4' above the floor and an outlet every 3 feet. Also got a damn ceiling fan in there lol. Noticed 1of the bbedrooms is also tiled so I'll throw the veggers in that room and make the shop strictly for flower. Will be popping so many more strains soon since I'll have the space


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 10, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks man and will do  I just got back from checking out the new pad again (last walk through it was dark out so couldn't really see everything) and holy shit I'm so excited! Everything looks to be wired up properly, outlets 4' above the floor and an outlet every 3 feet. Also got a damn ceiling fan in there lol. Noticed 1of the bbedrooms is also tiled so I'll throw the veggers in that room and make the shop strictly for flower. Will be popping so many more strains soon since I'll have the space


Man that is great!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 10, 2015)

Hell yeah doc! I'm so freaking stoked!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 10, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah doc! I'm so freaking stoked!!


I bet man. The pics looked cool as hell!
Just got home from papapayne's. My knee was killing me and he smoked me out and now it is almost totally fine. I think MJ has to be the most medicinal plant on earth!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 10, 2015)

Hell yeah it is man, I swear the green helps me with so many things. I've cut the use of my pain meds in 1/2 or more and stopped others all together  I'd be lost without it that's for sure.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 10, 2015)

Yea and there is not a pill anywhere that can nock out a migraine for my wife, but exstreama is a instant fix! Shit is crazy but it is.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 11, 2015)

fuck ya man! jealous of your new space AP! The misses and I are trying to find a new place, although with school getting crazier and crazier, might have to wait till spring term is over.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 11, 2015)

Hell yeah doc, I can't wait to flower out the extrema, should be ready for flower by the end of the month, i really liked the smoke and it helped me get to sleep pretty damn good

Thanks payne  I hear ya about the busy schedule, going to school does make things pretty hectic, you'll find something when the time is right though, you're killing it where your at now anyway


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 12, 2015)

Almost at 2 weeks flower (13 days) and it looks like the stretch is slowing down quite a bit. No way they will be 5 or 6' after the stretch is over. Flowered at 15", they are just shy of 31" which is perfect. I suspect another 2 or 3" more and then it should be over. They were growing 1-2" a day since day 1 flower but today they have only grown a 1/2" and the flower sets have begun  

Clones are looking good, even the ones that are in cups of water. Found some old root plugs in the shed so decided to use them on another set of clones. The rooted cuts in the croutons are doing great, the croutons I finally decided to use for the 2nd light that will be installed. The purple og 18 already is out of the plug, damn thing is on steroids or something, 15 hours to germ, 12 hrs to come out of the plug! Hope she's decent.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hell yea I have looked at that the purple og. I almost picked it up when I got the og kush , and purple wreck but figured I could just breed the ones I got. Now we have my swamp wrecked


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 12, 2015)

Right on bro, I can't wait to try the swamp wreck. What interested me in the purple og 18 was the short flower time and the very low stretch, og potency without a lanky og sstructure and supposed to be all purple. I haven't really had a short og before so we'll see


----------



## papapayne (Apr 12, 2015)

I have that GG now  
looking forward to following along on yours, seeing how it does for you.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 12, 2015)

Right on bro, glad they made it in one piece  

I have a feeling it's going to be one hell of a run. My buddy thinks the move won't stress em at all as long as I cut the scrog net instead of trying to remove the net. I have 2 nets for back up after the move so I think that's what I'll do. Had the guy that gave me the cuts check out what I have going now and he thinks it's an easy 1.5lb but maybe 2 (from what he can tell from the canopy and comparing to his plants) so I'd be hella pleased with that. Also tested my light footprint with a lumen meter and the lightsnot running at 100%.its a nnew bulb but he said the capacitors need to be replaced in the ballast once a year or the light intensity dimishes quickly and it's not visibleby the eeye. So I got a new cap coming for it just in time for the budding stage. Really good to know this as I've never changed the caps on my ballasts. 

Anyway, back to the glue. She finishes her stretch so fast and transition to flower is in the blink of an eye! So far it's only doubled in size, so I'm gonna say 2.5x stretch which isn't as bad as some say.  that's all the tips I have for now


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 13, 2015)

Hmm.. Using diapers to garden..


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 14, 2015)

The headbangers root crazy fast. 4 days! So got back ups of both now for after I figure out the gender, still no signs on the cuts I put into flower. 

The glue grew another 2" over night grr.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 14, 2015)

Nice alpha! I have roots on the swamp wrecked so I will have three to bring for you, JJ, and one other person.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 17, 2015)

Got a new cap in the ballast and I must say, they will be on my replacement list from now on. It's a night and day difference with lighting  was probably running 750w of light last run smh. Got me really pumped for this run now running on all cylinders 

Only problem now is I'm having trouble with the Rockwool croutons, so it's crunch time to figure out how to dial them I'm because there isn't much time before I have to out another set into flower :/


----------



## papapayne (Apr 18, 2015)

looking awesome! She sure does stretch doesnt she! will have to keep that in mind.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 18, 2015)

She hit 36" today but I think it's over finally lol, 2.5x so not as bad as some other strains I've run, but holy shit the stretch is FAST, it seemed like it would never end lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 19, 2015)

A few days shy of 21 days on the glues. Already trichs galore. Got some new clones transplanted and the cloner needs to be transplanted tomorrow.

Still having trouble with the RW cubes, trying a different way to prepare them for the next transplants. The roots look great but definitely having pH issues causing deficiency (as seen in the veg plants pic)

The glue is already frosting up big time though, so all isn't bad.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 19, 2015)

wow...that is some serious frost for mid week 2!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 19, 2015)

For sure man! I can't believe it has so many trichs this early, usually my plants start getting them at day like 21-28, Tuesday is the start of week 4 and day 22. 

I gotta move them this weekend though so that is still worrying me, just hoping they take it well and keep on trucking. They really do look big in person but they aren't that big I guess, including the pots they are 4' tall but since they are lollipopped and trimmed up pretty good, I think it'll be much easier to manage, but they are intimidating


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 20, 2015)

Holy 4/20


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 20, 2015)

Almost forgot, 2/2 confirmed female on the headbangers! Have a few of each headbanger 1 and 2, a chemalope, a couple gorilla kush, blue lemon thai, fruity chronic juice and an extremea ready for a small sog in a couple weeks. Should be a fun mystery run to see what's worthy of the stable


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 20, 2015)

mk uktra also


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 21, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> mk uktra also


I have some new clones you can pick from too.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 21, 2015)

Hell yeah doc, awesome! Once I get moved in we can set up a visit, there will be a couple slots open for some extra goodies for sure  so happy to actually have a space for veg soon and not have to keep growing one or two seeds at a time. 

How'd you like the glue brotha? I like it's multi functional high, I'd like to take it to 10 weeks if I can to see if I can get a more sedition effect though. I love the taste of it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 21, 2015)

It is not bad. Really frosty but I like the lemon, berry, and cleaner type weeds. I am not so big on cem or the burnt rubber flavor.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 21, 2015)

I hear that man, I didn't get the rubber flavor coming through but I cured mine for a bit before smoking it, throw it in a jar and it'll start tasting like a chocolatey and the chem taste turns kind of piney almost


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 21, 2015)

Transplanting went well but I ran out of party cups. 9 down 17 to go. I'm hoping these adjust to the cubes faster/better than the others from last week. They have potential for saving space and easy vegging if I can figure out the schematics of them


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 21, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I hear that man, I didn't get the rubber flavor coming through but I cured mine for a bit before smoking it, throw it in a jar and it'll start tasting like a chocolatey and the chem taste turns kind of piney almost


I mean in general don't like the rubbery weed. I get the cem from GG, and that is about all no chocolate I have heard about.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm with ya there bro, I can't handle the rubber taste/ smell either, smell and taste is just subjective to the person anyhow, but depending on how it's grown I'm guessing, the smells can be completely different too. Once she's dialed in the chem is much less noticable and the chocolote, or cocoa is what I taste and smell in my case, comes through quite a bit

Here's a good thread about the glue, I think this is the page where the guy that grew it and won it for the cup says his first couple runs was straight chem but once he dialed it in it becomes extremely complex, so I think you'll skip the rubber phase of the glue and get to the tastiness in no time brotha 

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=278565&page=536


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 21, 2015)

Grand pappy grew what I smoked and I have no idea his grow methods.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 21, 2015)

Even time of chop can affect the taste/smell profiles  The 2 samples I've tried, one was the sample I got a branch of and had to trim and dry it myself, that one was straight fuely/ chemy on smell before it was dry, then after it was dried really slow and cured about a week, the cocoa came through quite a bit and it was awesome. The other sample I had was already dry, they looked very similar, but this one wasn't very spongy, it was more crumbly, but it was sooooo sour, reminded me of sour d but not rubbery, but a few friends have had it also where it is really chem, like soooo strong on the taste/smell it's almost nausous lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey doc, senile fungus says take the glue to 70+ days to have it come out like chocolate diesel  It has to do with harvest time

http://rollitup.org/t/gorilla-glue-4-smell-and-taste-poll.868441/#post-11528724


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Apr 22, 2015)

Damn that was a lot of catching up! Looking great, Alpha.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks brotha! I know, my journal is coming out like a book lol, one more small update  

Got 9 more cuts transplanted today, 7 more to go.  

Can not believe there was a 100% success rate on the clones in a 2 week period, especially since I used 3 different cloning methods, the ganja God's must be on my team this year


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 22, 2015)

The alien land


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 23, 2015)

These babies get to come out and play soon


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> These babies get to come out and play soon
> 
> View attachment 3402579


Hell yea!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 23, 2015)

Can't wait bro  I get to pick up the keys to the new place Sunday and slowly start the move (God I hate moving lol) 

Hey, I'm liking the sound of the sw#5, purple alien, and cherry pie if that's cool  I'll have some more cuts of other flavors for ya to choose too but they haven't been run yet so not sure what they'll be like yet. Do you know if the cherry pie is the legit one, if so that's a hella score!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Can't wait bro  I get to pick up the keys to the new place Sunday and slowly start the move (God I hate moving lol)
> 
> Hey, I'm liking the sound of the sw#5, purple alien, and cherry pie if that's cool  I'll have some more cuts of other flavors for ya to choose too but they haven't been run yet so not sure what they'll be like yet. Do you know if the cherry pie is the legit one, if so that's a hella score!!


It is the Bay Area cut JJ has been running for years. I am still waiting on my more og cut. I want to see how close they are.
Bay Cherry Pie pic by garden boss

SoCal cherry pie


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 23, 2015)

The bay cut looks like the ticket bro  I can't tell from the lighting but that definitely looks like it could have some purp on it, I don't think the bottom one is but it looks nice too, the bottom one reminds me of cookies if it had more color


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 24, 2015)

Ughhhh, just found out my grandpa has spinal cancer and it's too risky to perform surgery to remove it  I think chemo is his next option.. He's been in the hospital since January and it took the doctors this long to find out it's cancer? Ughhhh so pissed and sad  a fairy made its way out his way but he's never used mj before, but I figured if he decides to I hope it eases his pain   for not having mj as an option...


----------



## yktind (Apr 24, 2015)

Shitty Man. Sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## hippy132 (Apr 24, 2015)

Sucks, is he in NY? will they allow him Med MJ?


----------



## papapayne (Apr 24, 2015)

damn man. Sucks when life is like that. Gives with one hand, takes with the other. Sending positive vibes, and hope. 

Stay free, stay high

papa


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks for the good vibes guys.. 

He's in NY and they did pass medical there, but it's not in effect yet and there is no access for it yet.. And the law only allows pill form from a designated dispensary, it's illegal to ingest mj in any other form like smoking, can't even grow it there... I've not a lot of knowledge of spinal cancer, I guess it's as bad as brain cancer from what I'm reading about it which just totally sucks, not very good survival odds.. He's 86, so he's had a long life but I never expected him to get cancer, I always thought he'd live to 100  I saw him before I left ny and he was still getting around just fine.. Freaking sucks. I'll have him set up for mj if he chooses to use it, that's all taken care of, but he's a catholic italian and though he is genuine saying he thinks it should be legal for medical, I think it's against his beliefs.. We'll see


----------



## papapayne (Apr 24, 2015)

yea, no age is acceptable when it comes to family. Its amazing how going thru something changes beliefs. My grandma had known for a while I was growing/smoking and didn't agree with it. When she got Breast cancer though, she became a believer.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 24, 2015)

For sure bro, it sometimes takes a life changing experience to accept things that you never could accept before. Sorry about your grandma and the cancer man  This cancer shit has got to stop, it's becoming an epicdemic and I'm almost certain it's directly related to the food industry some how.. I just have a hunch about the connection.. Something has changed over the last 50 years (fast food, crap food is my guess).. I can't wait to buy land and grow all of my beef/chicken and veggies.. It's been every year for the past 3 years straight that someone in my family has died from cancer.. It's not right


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 24, 2015)

Finished transplanting today.. That makes 36 to work with plus another 9 that will be delivered tomorrow, so 45 I need to figure something out for. It's nice having a headstart on the cuts but I still need to get some more equipment for thier homes. The headbangers have really nice structure and think they will flower nicely with the blue lemon thai.. Gotta figure something out for the rest, I might ditch the tent and just mount lights to the ceiling or something. The glue stopped stretching completely, no growth in a few days and topped out at 38" avg.. Things are going OK with them. I think I'm gonna have to pass on test runs for karma for a while which sucks but I gotta focus on keeping things in rotation with fems, it's going to be an expensive year I can already tell I'll have to fly to ny a bunch


----------



## papapayne (Apr 24, 2015)

Looking so healthy bro!

Yea everything about the current status quo. Sedentary, technology based, lazy, dependence on antibiotics and the twisting of words, and corruption. Its funny how much of the populace is woefully ignorant and content to be ignorant to the cliff. I suspect in the next 20 years cancer is going to sky rocket just because of fukashima as well. That reactor is still spewing shit that is hitting the west coast. The few remote areas in alaska have been reporting even what is supposed to be pristine, biodiverse ecosystems that there are massive radiation linked die offs. Scary time in history


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 24, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your granddad alpha. Your plant are looking great! I need to get up some shots of the young veggers in my closet.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks guys much appreciate it

I totally forgot about the fukashima, damn I can't believe that is still causing havoc, so messed up!! Ugh, too many disasters happening lately. Climate change is serious.. It's snowing in NY for the past two days for christ sakes, it's almost may. So many things changing and changing fast and like you said, too many people are too nieve to see it, even when it's affecting them. Shit dude, I have to get a bone scan soon because my blood work sucked from the last appt.. My vitamin d level is 12 and normal is 500.. I'm only 30..i have arthritis now on top of the rest of my problems, health is like a snow ball effect and it seems once it starts going bad it doesn't get better.. Growing up I was healthy AF, never got chicken pox, played sports, rode bmx, snowboarded, was outside every second I could. After my accident shit went down hill. Now I have to see the Dr once a month, but I think to myself, why? They don't do shit to help, I'm starting to think the Dr is making me worse because I keep getting worse smh.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 24, 2015)

Sorry for the rant


----------



## papapayne (Apr 24, 2015)

rant away brother, I know I do at times!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hell I would if I didn't hate to type so much
Cemalope
 
I like the looks of this one


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 25, 2015)

Very nice doc! The one that you like looks like the one i'm running, curious of what the differences will be in those two, do they smell like anything yet? The one I have kind of smells like the tangilope but it might be still too early too tell


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 25, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your grandpa Alpha  I hope you can help him find some relief soon. 
Your girls are looking healthy as man, not a blemish on them! That's the way to do it and you do it well!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 25, 2015)

PapaPayne came by and we made our first batch of ice water hash today bro


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 25, 2015)

thanks a bunch eastcoastmo, means alot! I hope they keep their vigor after the move, I have to move everything in a couple days which will suck lol

Looks great doc! Looks like a nice pull


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 26, 2015)

Got the 1/2 tray of clones from @Aeroknow today and transplanted into the croutons- Aero you're a good dude!!! Stop by my journal mofo! Lol just kidding, you don't have to I like you anyway


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 26, 2015)

What strains were in the box?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> What strains were in the box?


Just some more glue


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 26, 2015)

Before lights on


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Before lights on
> 
> View attachment 3405085


Looks nice! I have one three days or so into flower now, and look forward to it. I am getting some clones made now for every one so let me know the new addy some time. No rush still need roots.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looks nice! I have one three days or so into flower now, and look forward to it. I am getting some clones made now for every one so let me know the new addy some time. No rush still need roots.


Thanks man, I haven't had a chance to look at the glue in quite some time with out the light on, the method 7 glasses help quite a bit in fixing the colors, but they still look much lighter in color with the hps on. Had to take a dark shot pic to make sure she's still green lol

Sounds great bro, will update ya with my info after the move  right now is about the best time to root cuts in the cloner, perfect temps/ humidity weather this time of year  good vibes for fast roots brotha


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 26, 2015)

Here's my chemalope doc, I think this looks similar to your more sativa leaf chemalope 

Much better structure since it's out of the flood table and into cups of croutons 

Here's the blt 
 

fruity chronic juice

 

extrema


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's my chemalope doc, I think this looks similar to your more sativa leaf chemalope
> 
> Much better structure since it's out of the flood table and into cups of croutons View attachment 3405279
> 
> ...


When you get some exstrema done I would like to get a sample for my wife. If it works on her migraines I would love a cut. It is the best strain we have found for them.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 26, 2015)

Not a problem man, I also some a few extrema s1 beans if you want a couple


----------



## papapayne (Apr 26, 2015)

hey ap. Everything is looking awesome. Hope the transition goes quick for you and the ladies.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks brotha, the move starts tomorrow to get most of the furniture moved and then set the 4x8 up, then gotta move the gear Wednesday, the clones will be super easy to move, but the flower plants will need all the good vibes they can get lol, I think it will be OK though, but I have to think about the worst to be prepared


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 27, 2015)

Got all the furniture moved today with the help of some friends, God, it's a blessing having help moving. Even had a break in between unloading and went fishing (well I watched and relaxed lol) but my buddy caught 3 rainbow trout. Pretty sweet

Had a look over on the breaker box and theres 200amps free in the new lab, much more tthan I expected  20 lights? Nah, just kidding lol

Tomorrow the ladies will make the trip


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## papapayne (Apr 28, 2015)

god damn man looking frosty! The smell coming on strong?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 28, 2015)

It smells quite a bit when I leave the room and come back in after a while, but I'm not noticing it too much ic I'm just hanging out in there. I touched a bud today to see how it smelled and it's actually pretty sweet smelling and nice on the nose


----------



## papapayne (Apr 28, 2015)

nice! Yea the OG larry x BMS I have is pretty damn loud. Super lemony pledge smell. Very nice on the noise. Looking forward to seeing the future pics of the GG to drool over till I get mine flowering.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 28, 2015)

papapayne said:


> nice! Yea the OG larry x BMS I have is pretty damn loud. Super lemony pledge smell. Very nice on the noise. Looking forward to seeing the future pics of the GG to drool over till I get mine flowering.


I have one 2 days in so we will be right behind you


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 28, 2015)

Catastrophic failure moving the gear  was able to get 4 glue into the new tent and net only to find there's a leak in one of the buckets. I don't have the time or ability to fix em so I'm just chopping tomorrow and starting a new, sucks bad but I can't feed the 4 that made it without causing a flood. Not sure what's going into flower next but will try to fill the tent with a sog by friday

The new labs in shambles atm and my backs to messed up now to care lol. Not such a good update but that's life


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 28, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Catastrophic failure moving the gear  was able to get 4 glue into the new tent and net only to find there's a leak in one of the buckets. I don't have the time or ability to fix em so I'm just chopping tomorrow and starting a new, sucks bad but I can't feed the 4 that made it without causing a flood. Not sure what's going into flower next but will try to fill the tent with a sog by friday
> 
> The new labs in shambles atm and my backs to messed up now to care lol. Not such a good update but that's life
> 
> View attachment 3407031


Man shit happens I guess.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 28, 2015)

dang! that sucks bro. 

Just got carry on though, life of a farmer is never easy


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 28, 2015)

For sure guys, just gotta keep on trucking  I was mad at first but it'll only set me back a month and I have a ton of clones that need flowering too. I think I'm gonna see if I can find some one that wants to trade my ebb system for 2 4x4 trays, that way I can do sog again and drain to waste with drippers. I'm having trouble being able to keep up with my system when it has a malfunction and I can't work on it long enough to fix the problem with out putting my back out, so waist level flood trays, 1 week veg on clones and flower in 1-3 gal pots sounds like the road to head down . 

I love my soon to be veg room  it's right next to a wash sink for easy watering woohoo!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hell yea bro! I am thinking about picking up a 4 x 8 flood table for a tent and have a tent for breeding, and the octagon. Veg is my walk in closet right now.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 29, 2015)

Right on doc, flood tables are so much easier on the back and much less maintainence. That's all I used to use but in the last County I lived there were plant limits so I got the ebb system. With no plant limits here I'm definitely going back to flood trays with drippers.

Got the glue trimmed for hash, I think there is a couple oz of decent enough buds to smoke. Crazy at only 4 weeks in, but the frost is just crazy, just hope it has potency.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 30, 2015)

Holy hell what a week.. 

Got the veg room mostly done and clones back under lighting. Going to use the closet for cloning and the tent for moms and clones. 

My buddy saved my grow pretty much and hooked me up with a 4x4 tray and 40gal res for the flower room so I can get 16 clones flowering in the next couple days. Still have a lot to do and need to get another inline fan and filter because one won't cut it but I'm getting there. I can't get Internet at my house so I won't be on as much, only Internet I can get is dial up lol, so screw that. 

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 30, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Holy hell what a week..
> 
> Got the veg room mostly done and clones back under lighting. Going to use the closet for cloning and the tent for moms and clones.
> 
> ...


Right on bro! Take care of your self and I will have to make a trip back down after I start harvesting.


----------



## papapayne (May 1, 2015)

hey AP, glad to hear your going to get a cycle going soon, hope you have some time soon to kick you feet up and smoke a doobie. I am about to roll myself a FAT blunt of the remaining harvest from last run. I need the jars lol. I was telling the misses, IMO that's the hallmark of a great grower, every cycle, you need more jars  Here is hoping to always need more jars!

stay free stay high

papa


----------



## SmokeAL0t (May 1, 2015)

Glad to hear you have a buddy helping you out. If it wasn't for him and the gnome, I'd have made a trip to help sort shit with your garden.



Woooosah...... all will go well.


AlphaPhase said:


> Holy hell what a week..
> 
> Got the veg room mostly done and clones back under lighting. Going to use the closet for cloning and the tent for moms and clones.
> 
> My buddy saved my grow pretty much and ...


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 2, 2015)

Thanks guys  

Sounds like a plan doc! 

More jars the merrier Payne! Hope your harvestwent well brotha, iI'm trying to get used to my tap water, it's all over the place on pH, 6.2-6.8ph. 6.2 is crazy low. I'm going to have to letthe water sit out a day or two before adding nutes and adjusting pH, I've never had to do that before since my taps usually the same out of every faucet and doesn't drift alot, but here it's different so it's something new I need to get used to. I think I've watered some plants with a whacky pH the past couple of days, most look good but some look kinda funky. 

Much appreciate the kindness SmokeAL0t  that gnome has been a game changer! Lol 

I'm going to be doing some changes with the flower room setup. The 4x4 tray is too big for the 4x8 tent by an inch, just doesn't fit right, so I'll be putting it in a 5x5 tent with a 1000w. Then running 10 ebb buckets in the 4x8 with 1600w and using the 3x3 and closet for veg. Hoping to get things set up within the weeks end or early next week, we will see, I just need to pick the best 16 plants for the flood tray and the best 10 for the ebb buckets. Not sure which strains will win the spots yet, but looking like it's headbanger, glue and blt so far


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 2, 2015)

Man sounds like you got it going. Sucks about the water PapaPayne has trouble with his water and we have great water just down the road.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 3, 2015)

Water is my number 1 ingredient for successful hydro and the water changes every where I go so it takes a bit to adjust it and figure out if it's decent. It seems it's not too bad but I have to let it sit out a bit, it comes out almost ghost white and then few minutes later it's clear. Never seen water like that before so I googled what causes it and it's just super oxygenated water coming out of the tap which makes sense why the pH is everywhere. I got it figured out now though and I just need less pH down and have to let it sit for a little while before adjusting it 

Got the 5x5 tent up now and got the hoods cleaned and just have to hang them now. Got a small 2x3 flood tray and a 2x2 flood tray gifted to me this weekend and they will fit perfect in the closet and 3x3 tent  will make life so much easier for me now. I got a ton of cleaning to do on the ebb buckets, but after the cleaning is done I think I can throw the clones in  I'm shooting for Wednesday at the latest woohoo!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 3, 2015)

Cool bro I am looking at a 4 x 8 flood table. I want to have two tents and the octagon going here soon.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 3, 2015)

Hell yeah man, you'll like flood tables, makes the work so much easier. If ya have any questions about em let me know and I'll be happy to help  I'll be running my first 600w soon for the left side of the 4x8 tent, I'd like to run 3 600s in the 4x8 but I already have the 1000w so figure I'll just use em if I got em. I'm almost done with the set up now, everything is clean and in place, just need to do some minor electrical for the light controller and get a Ac and the inlineffan and filter. Soooo close! I might even be able to put a plant out door but not sure, there's definitely a small sunny space out back but my yard is too small for the ordinance to have outdoor plants, but maybe Iccan just do one, we'll see


----------



## papapayne (May 3, 2015)

We looked out what we seriously hope is our new place. Its PERFECT. Lol. plenty of space for a nice nice greenhouse next year. (30x60 easily) This year funds won't allow it, as its going to be 3k to move in. Will be throwing up to 8 rec plants outdoors in largest pots i can afford to fill. Just to get plants outdoor to be honest lol. Anyway, good luck with your transition, here is hoping I am about to move to.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 4, 2015)

Thanks Payne 

Good luck with your new pad too!I hope you get it, it sounds great  I would love a green house! That'll be my next step in a year or two, I would be doing light dep all year round heh


----------



## papapayne (May 4, 2015)

yea same here. I definitely just want to get into the place, an get some plants out, this year is so late in the season, can't do much else. But, I do have a nice wet dreams mom to throw outdoors, its already a 2 footer, and probably will do a dog, a cherry pie, GG#4, and a OG x BMS, and hopefully a SSH. here is hoping i m not in for a let down lol.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 4, 2015)

Right on man, I love outdoor for the free electric lol

I'd do a couple glue outdoor if ya can

This is 28 day of flower glue hash fresh frozen and it was only about 4 wet Oz and one run, there's soooooo much resin, can't wait to finish a complete flower cycle, might get as much hash as buds lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Right on man, I love outdoor for the free electric lol
> 
> I'd do a couple glue outdoor if ya can
> 
> ...


I have one in now man, and can't wait. I up potted 5 this weekend to pick the 3 or 4 I will put in the octagon.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 4, 2015)

Hell yeah bro, you will be very pleased  the premature hash smells like flowers and Cologne, so wierd and it looks fucking insane like boogers or something lol 

Here's a pic after its been drying for the day


----------



## papapayne (May 5, 2015)

yum!! 

How do u make yours to dab from bubble bags ap? Or do u just smoke smoke it as is? I have a grip of bubble hash, but doesn't really dab at all


----------



## yktind (May 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Right on man, I love outdoor for the free electric lol
> 
> I'd do a couple glue outdoor if ya can
> 
> ...


Beautiful color!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 5, 2015)

papapayne said:


> yum!!
> 
> How do u make yours to dab from bubble bags ap? Or do u just smoke smoke it as is? I have a grip of bubble hash, but doesn't really dab at all


We can make shatter or rosin with it.


----------



## papapayne (May 5, 2015)

yea man we should! Be nice to be able to dab it. I will have a ton more trim to make bubble hash with to, and some popcorn.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 5, 2015)

papapayne said:


> yea man we should! Be nice to be able to dab it. I will have a ton more trim to make bubble hash with to, and some popcorn.


You tell me when and I will get the ice and ever clear together


----------



## papapayne (May 5, 2015)

whats the ever clear for?


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 5, 2015)

Thanks yktind! 

When I press hash to dab, I put some between a folded peice of parchment and heat a spoon up with a torch for about 3 or 4 seconds, then press the hash with the back side of the spoon running it over the hash fast so it doesn't heat up the hash too much in one spot, it'll flatten out, tthen take the folded parchment and press it against a cool glass or just put in freezer for a couple seconds to cool it off. Not all will dab but give it a shot, and like doc said, if it doesn't dab and melt, rosin is the next step. 

For dabable hash, fresh frozen runs are best, but dry works too. For big runs I like the 220 for work bag and 160 for crap bag and a 73u for the good dabs  Hope this helps


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks yktind!
> 
> When I press hash to dab, I put some between a folded peice of parchment and heat a spoon up with a torch for about 3 or 4 seconds, then press the hash with the back side of the spoon running it over the hash fast so it doesn't heat up the hash too much in one spot, it'll flatten out, tthen take the folded parchment and press it against a cool glass or just put in freezer for a couple seconds to cool it off. Not all will dab but give it a shot, and like doc said, if it doesn't dab and melt, rosin is the next step.
> 
> For dabable hash, fresh frozen runs are best, but dry works too. For big runs I like the 220 for work bag and 160 for crap bag and a 73u for the good dabs  Hope this helps


The stuff we ran was from last years outdoor and it will not press and dab right. PapaPayne we can hit the old hash with the ever clear and make it in to shatter. Plus I need to clean the bags


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 6, 2015)

My buddy did the 240v wiring for me yesterday and installed a hardwired timer to control up to 4 lights with out a melt down if a wall timer. Just need an Ac now and waiting for a 6' centrifugal fan and filter and wall mount fan to come in the mail. Man, I gotta repot the plants since there all in party cups and root bound to hell and back atm but I don't have enough room in the veg room for 3 gal pots.. Boo. I picked the best 12 plants for the flood table, I think 5 headbanger #1, 2 headbangers #2, 3 chemalope, 1 blt and 1 clue. The 10 best glue will go into the ebb buckets at the end of the month. Once I move the 12 flood table plants into flower I will have space for the glue plants to repot them


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 6, 2015)

Why 1 BLT? I thought it was looking good.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 6, 2015)

It is looking fantastic but I only have 2 and one needs to be a mom  it's probably the best looking plant I have now. Most plants are deficient since I haven't repoted out of party cups in weeks, but the blt just grows like a beast none the less. 

So here's the line up. 

5 headbanger #1
1 headbanger #2
1 blt
1 gg4
2 clue
2 chemalope 

All brand new strains so let's hope it doesn't turn into a hermie shit fest lol

I'll put them in flower as soon as I see new growth and deficiency clear up. Then I'll pick the best 1 of each strain for mother plants and toss the rest of the clone doubles to free up veg room space to uppot 10 glue to flower in the ebb system in 2 or 3 weeks or so. Soooo close to being back on track except all my plants look like they went through hell. I need to focus on getting the veg room healthy again (takes weeks off veg if things are running perfect, since they aren't I'm behind but oh well  )


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 6, 2015)

I still have to organize and do some things but here's where the rooms at so far


----------



## papapayne (May 7, 2015)

looking good so far man! I hear ya about the veg room fucking up progress. I been having issues with my clones wanting to die instead of root. Certainly not like cali, I always had 90% plus in cali in every method. The nice heat and humidity just gets them to do it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 7, 2015)

Thanks man, and totally agree different climates can change everything. I just had my first 10%rh day in the veg room today lol. Got a speed controller and my wall mount fan in the mail today though so I should be able to get things in check in the flower room at least. $38 free shipping for a hydrofarm 16" wall mount fan on eBay, was super cheap and a great fan 

I was going to move the 2 gallon pots to flower today but got kid napped by @Aeroknow for a fishing and off road adventure lol. Good times tho, tomorrow I'll get the plants moved under the mh and prepared for flower. Also gotta do the ducting and all home Depot had was this huge ass insulated duct, smallest insulated duct they had and it looks like r10000 lol, gonna be crazy putting this stuff up


----------



## Aeroknow (May 7, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I still have to organize and do some things but here's where the rooms at so far
> 
> View attachment 3412913 View attachment 3412914 View attachment 3412915 View attachment 3412916


God, who did ur electrical? That dude must be some bad-ass motherfucker I tell ya lol 
One more light, I would have hooked you up contactor style.


AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks man, and totally agree different climates can change everything. I just had my first 10%rh day in the veg room today lol. Got a speed controller and my wall mount fan in the mail today though so I should be able to get things in check in the flower room at least. $38 free shipping for a hydrofarm 16" wall mount fan on eBay, was super cheap and a great fan
> 
> I was going to move the 2 gallon pots to flower today but got kid napped by @Aeroknow for a fishing and off road adventure lol. Good times tho, tomorrow I'll get the plants moved under the mh and prepared for flower. Also gotta do the ducting and all home Depot had was this huge ass insulated duct, smallest insulated duct they had and it looks like r10000 lol, gonna be crazy putting this stuff up
> 
> ...


Lol! I was thinking about kidnapping you again tomorrow to be my caddie lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 7, 2015)

Hell yeah man you're like a electric master, I'd have burned the block down and probably killed myself lol. I'd be down to caddie but I gotta finish some stuff up here, next time your out lemme know and I'll play 9 holes with ya, and caddy the holes I can't play  I'm dying to get on the course 

Here's the glue hash all dry and gooey af! Lemme know if ur friend tries the sample, nikki is lovin it


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 7, 2015)

I am glade you had someone to do your wiring alpha, and that fishing trip looks to have been hell of fun. My fishing poles are one of the few things I kept. I helped PapaPayne on his and hope I will be putting it back the way it was here soon if he gets to move.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 8, 2015)

For sure man, I don't know jack about electrical so super glad Aero hooked it up. I really need to get my fishing license soon but I need to get my cali id card, not sure if other California identification would work to get the license. 

I'm moving soooooo slow today, went in the grow room to work on some things and only got the new exhaust and filter hung but still need to do the ducting. After the ducting is done I can move the plants to the table. Was hoping to get it done today but it's looking more like tomorrow at the pace in moving lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 8, 2015)

I said fuck the pain and went back out and finished the 5x5 and hung the wall fan, holy damn, done for now and plants go in tomorrow  I don't think I'll ever use insulated ducting again, or at lleast this type, wayyyyy to hard to work with


----------



## papapayne (May 8, 2015)

what made it hard to work with? I been thinking when i move or upgrade my room going to insulated so curious to know what made it a pain.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 8, 2015)

It's just so bulky, like 12-14" wide with a 6" thin plastic duct inside the insulation. With a helper it wouldn't be so bad, but I was lugging the 25' duct in one piece because I had to measure the length I needed (including extra length to allow light raising or lowering) so I had to hold the duct up, figure out the length needed, by moving one arm to the light hood and the guessing where it should be lol. Not a 1 man job really. Then it doesn't really fit well through a 6" duct in a tent, 8" ports would be easier. It's just super bulky to work with alone. I didn't realize it was going to be so thick since I bought it online and all the other insulated duct I've used was 1/2 the size like this in the pic. After install I'm happy as hell though, no leaks and the exhaust is like 3x better air flow and power than using cheapo duct . Next time I but ducting it won't be from home Depot though and it wont be r6, r6 is WAY to big and that's all home Depot has. Also duct under the insulation is like hhelium balloon material, worse than the cheap aluminum foil type ducting


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 8, 2015)

The ducting in the pic isn't available in store, it's online only,unless my home depDepot sucks lol, order online and save the hassle. I was just in a time crunch


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 9, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> It's just so bulky, like 12-14" wide with a 6" thin plastic duct inside the insulation. With a helper it wouldn't be so bad, but I was lugging the 25' duct in one piece because I had to measure the length I needed (including extra length to allow light raising or lowering) so I had to hold the duct up, figure out the length needed, by moving one arm to the light hood and the guessing where it should be lol. Not a 1 man job really. Then it doesn't really fit well through a 6" duct in a tent, 8" ports would be easier. It's just super bulky to work with alone. I didn't realize it was going to be so thick since I bought it online and all the other insulated duct I've used was 1/2 the size like this in the pic. After install I'm happy as hell though, no leaks and the exhaust is like 3x better air flow and power than using cheapo duct . Next time I but ducting it won't be from home Depot though and it wont be r6, r6 is WAY to big and that's all home Depot has. Also duct under the insulation is like hhelium balloon material, worse than the cheap aluminum foil type ducting
> 
> View attachment 3414380


I am going to have to go to this my self.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 9, 2015)

It wasn't fun for me bro, at least doing it alone. It was so hard to tape it to the flange while holding back the insulation and stuff, especially in a small space where the duct is bent. In a straight line it wouldn't be bad at all, but in the 5x5 tent holding a 25' duct that wraps around the tent to the door is was tough lol. But it's done and the 4x8 will be way easier to handle I think, especially since the duct isn't as long now heh. Was my least favorite job all week tho! Get the r4 duct bro, save the hassle


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 9, 2015)

Then again, 6" clamps might have been easier to secure it. I only used one flange to the light, after I cut the length I needed lol. And I'm dumb when it comes to this stuff so it probably could have been done much easier, but the bulk I still don't like, it's soooooo damn bulky, like it hangs down everywhere it bulges out below the light if it's not compressed


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 9, 2015)

Think of something the size of a carbon filter for ducting, that's this size, like a 25' peice of carbon filter ducting


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 9, 2015)

I will be building my charcoal box tomorrow at work. I am also building a sink / potting table for the garage


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 9, 2015)

Awesome! I never thought about making a charcoal filter but it wouldn't be that hard and you could shape it to the size you want, awesome idea man!


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 9, 2015)

So I got the glue transplanted today, they look like crap but oh well at least I got something going on finally. The croutons are pretty expensive so I'm brain storming now on what I'll do after I flower these 22 plants out. The 3x2 tray fits perfectly in the tent and my 8 site insulation board fits perfectly on top like it did my cement mixing tub, so I'll definitely be going back to have my mother plants in the net pots in flood and drain tray. I really liked the croutons for new clones in party cups. Some plants are 18" tall and huge in the party cups, I could probably crush the party cup challenge this year if I entered one lol. So I'm thinking I'll plant clones in party cups and preveg in them to save space, then transplant into 6" net pots into a 12 or 16 site insulation board top for the 5x5 tray. Then for the ebb buckets I could plant the party cup croutons into 6" modified ebb bucket lids. Bingo, saving a shit ton of money on the croutons and still able to Veg in party cups  

Sorry that was a lot to read if anyone read it, it's more of a memo for myself for next run lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 9, 2015)

10 glue vegging for the ebb buckets 

 

The 12 other plants going into the flood tray today


----------



## papapayne (May 9, 2015)

awesome man. A few days in veg and I bet they will perk right up for ya.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 9, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Awesome! I never thought about making a charcoal filter but it wouldn't be that hard and you could shape it to the size you want, awesome idea man!


So like 15 years ago in HT they had a article about a appt grow in Amsterdam and they had all the air go through a 6 ft long box of regular charcoal. I had one but had to burn it now I will have a full size one. All my air vents just feed in to it.

I built me a potting table man and still have to do the drawers and door this week. I am also going to start putting the octagon together.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 9, 2015)

I hope so Payne, I'm hoping it is justa root bbound issue, the roots were a solid mass but they looked healthy 

Awesome doc! That would work hella good and would be super easy to replace the charcoal when it is depleted, I think I might make one this summer for a big air scrubber. Sweet table!! I wish I had a table like that to do the transplants, I do them on the floor now and it's a pain


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 9, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I hope so Payne, I'm hoping it is justa root bbound issue, the roots were a solid mass but they looked healthy
> 
> Awesome doc! That would work hella good and would be super easy to replace the charcoal when it is depleted, I think I might make one this summer for a big air scrubber. Sweet table!! I wish I had a table like that to do the transplants, I do them on the floor now and it's a pain


I built that for free out of scrap. I can hook you up with one for a house warming gift. That top is 2 ft x 4 ft that work?


----------



## papapayne (May 9, 2015)

fuck ya! That would be awesome


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 10, 2015)

papapayne said:


> fuck ya! That would be awesome


I can do you one too if you want.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 13, 2015)

Hell yeah doc! That'd be awesome  no rush though, I have to start organizing the garage, it's packed to the ceiling with boxes at the moment, just gotta wait for recycling day in 2 weeks 

Had a light shock scare the other day when I moved my plants to the 1000w flower room. Plants basically looked unsavable, but after switching them to 600w they perked back up in a day luckily.. 

Got the last pieces for the flower room, will have the Ac installed by tomorrow I think and got the 600w ballast and bulbs. 

Here's some glue hash after a little cure. It looks like a macaroon lol


----------



## yktind (May 13, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah doc! That'd be awesome  no rush though, I have to start organizing the garage, it's packed to the ceiling with boxes at the moment, just gotta wait for recycling day in 2 weeks
> 
> Had a light shock scare the other day when I moved my plants to the 1000w flower room. Plants basically looked unsavable, but after switching them to 600w they perked back up in a day luckily..
> 
> ...


That shit is greasy. I think I need to find that GLUE.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 13, 2015)

Looking good for no further than they were. I pressed some hash today that me and PapaPayne ran


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 13, 2015)

Hell yeah doc! That's a sweet Cannoli!! I wanted to press the glue hash but I don't have enough to make a Cannoli  I'll save some for our next visit though, I'm sure you'll love it 



Dr.D81 said:


> Looking good for no further than they were. I pressed some hash today that me and PapaPayne ran
> View attachment 3417825




For sure bro!! I'll have to get some pics of its elasticity, it's like a bungy cord or like gum you can wrap around your finger  


yktind said:


> That shit is greasy. I think I need to find that GLUE.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 13, 2015)

My buddy and I got the cooling and duct work installed today, so bad ass to have everything almost done  just have to insulate a bit and run the rest of the ducting tomorrow, then it'll be DONE! THANK GOD! lol, I'm stoked to have it properly hooked up and ready to rock now. I'm gonna flip the switch to flower tomorrow and give the glue a week or two to Bush out then throw those in to flower. Then I need to work on my mother plants for next run


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 13, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> My buddy and I got the cooling and duct work installed today, so bad ass to have everything almost done  just have to insulate a bit and run the rest of the ducting tomorrow, then it'll be DONE! THANK GOD! lol, I'm stoked to have it properly hooked up and ready to rock now. I'm gonna flip the switch to flower tomorrow and give the glue a week or two to Bush out then throw those in to flower. Then I need to work on my mother plants for next run
> 
> View attachment 3418017


 looks nice


----------



## hippy132 (May 13, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> My buddy and I got the cooling and duct work installed today, so bad ass to have everything almost done  just have to insulate a bit and run the rest of the ducting tomorrow, then it'll be DONE! THANK GOD! lol, I'm stoked to have it properly hooked up and ready to rock now. I'm gonna flip the switch to flower tomorrow and give the glue a week or two to Bush out then throw those in to flower. Then I need to work on my mother plants for next run
> 
> View attachment 3418017


Looks great, I was going to do same but worried about intake of the ac bringing in mites. Any thoughts?


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 13, 2015)

Thanks doc! 

@hippy132 there's a lever to close off intake air on the Ac, will be great in the winter and bring in fresh co2, no mites in the winter but will be closed in the summer.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 14, 2015)

Got the other wall fan mounted and the ducting run to the outlets. Done! Throwing in a 1000w mh tonight and flipping to flower. Going to run the mh for a week to let the plants adjust to 1000w since mh is way less lumens. Then will put in the hps starting week 2. The glue have been cut way back to promote branching and those I'm going to wait 2 more weeks to flower in the buckets  feels good to have something back in flower haha


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 14, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> feels good to have something back in flower haha
> 
> View attachment 3418440


Haha I know that felling all to well


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 14, 2015)

It's such a good feeling doc  

Here's the girls while their sleeping, I threw a fruity chronic juice in there too so I can see if it's gonna be good or not. It's in a 1 gal pot so probably won't get too big but it'll at least give me an idea of what it's like


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 15, 2015)

Here's what they look like with the lights on, I don't think the last pic did them justice heh.


----------



## papapayne (May 15, 2015)

Looking good AP!

is the FCJ loud on a stem rub?


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 15, 2015)

It's pretty damn funky bro! It's really compact structure but I'm not sure if it's because I've never up potted from a 1 gal pot. Very nice structure and very nice smell and some veg trichs too. I haven't forgot about ya either man, I just figure I should run it first just in case it ends up bunk, I'd hate some one waste electric on something unknown


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 15, 2015)

I have a whole tray of unknowns I'm running now so figured I'd throw the fcj in to it so I after harvest I can decide what's good and what I can free up some space with


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 15, 2015)

If ya want it being unknown that's on you  but I'd be happy to root one for ya, though my mama plant is a little deficient at the moment, but I'm coaxing her back to life. Here's the mama


----------



## papapayne (May 15, 2015)

I dont mind waiting brother. Just got my eye on it 

Yea my vegging plants are not very happy with me. That plent doctor in the cheap hand held sprayer really stunted them, and been struggling to give all them the right nute ppms since they are drastically different sizes. Been doing weaker then usual to not burn small stuff, but the bigger stuff is hungry for more. I am hoping to get a clone rooted of each for the next cycle coming up, as healthy veg will do much more for me then trying to run half healthy plants.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 15, 2015)

I'm having the same issues here and there with veg bro. It's wierd though, once I get the plants under hid lighting they are nice, but working with t5 or low light hid, I've been having problems. I actually just threw away 10 15" glue plants today because they weren't up to standards. They started growing healthy, but I have to flower at 15" because my tents are only 6.5' tall, so I cut them way back to promote branching, well they branched a bit, but then I was left with a bunch of healthy small nodes, not branches and they were back to 15", no point in cutting those back because then it would be just branches with little nodes and no tops lol. Just wasn't going to flower right at all. So instead of wasting time with those I have 10 5" glue clones well rooted that I already trained to have 5+ branches so I potted those up and in 2 weeks they'll be better than flowering the other mangled plants. I don't really have to train em at all, just let em grow for a bit then flower. It sucks when I have a plant height restriction for flower, sucks more when some plants have 6" of stem before the branches begin, feels like after the move I should have just thrown out a lot of plants that turned to shit rather than spending time and $ trying to save em then throw em out anyway haha


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 16, 2015)

"At Utah State University, Professor Bruce Bugbee recently published a paper on the subject, and his research on a variety of lights and manufacturers demonstrates that (A) HPS puts out considerably more photons per watt of input power than metal halides, and (B) that there is no evidence to support the assertion that increased blue in a metal halide leads to more vegetative growth than HPS.

When I asked Professor Bugbee if the increased blue spectrum in metal halides led to bigger plants in the early grow stages, his answer was straightforward: “There is no theoretical or empirical evidence to support that claim. The apparent MH effect is likely caused by the amount of light, rather than the color of light.”

This latter point is important because so many in the marijuana industry buy metal halides for early stage “veg” growth, and switch to HPS for bud. However, if you trust the validity of carefully conducted, unbiased university studies using accepted scientific methods, then purchasing metal halides for “veg” may be a waste of money, and could lead to decreased yields."

I remember reading this a while back, was quite interesting. I've always used hps through veg and flower until recently. The difference in growth is very subtle, if at all, but I do notice the mh is easier to see the plants real color. And the bulbs are way less powerful, which is nice when a 1000w hps shocks the plant, throw in a mh and the plant will be fine 

http://www.marijuanaventure.com/metal-halide-vs-high-pressure-sodium-age-old-question-cannabis-growers/

"


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 16, 2015)

Well shit, today is my 1 year anniversary at riu with my new user name


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2015)

Nice Alpha

I have some new cuts in the cloner tonight. Lemon shine, blue og, lime slurpy, and a bunch of my stuff. Plus I am rooting some stuff for PapaPayne. I traded some clones to the guy for a cloner he was not using. Papa will get my small one soon.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 16, 2015)

Awesome bro! That lime slurpy sounds awesome! What's that ones story? 

I just busted ass today and completely finished the flower room  all done, well for now lol

So glad it's over, took a little while longer than I expected but Def ready to fill it up


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Awesome bro! That lime slurpy sounds awesome! What's that ones story?
> 
> I just busted ass today and completely finished the flower room  all done, well for now lol
> 
> ...


Looks great! The lime slushee is a Chernobyl pheno.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 17, 2015)

Hell yeah! I think that's the golden ticket right? What a scor!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah! I think that's the golden ticket right? What a scor!!


Yea I hope it is as good as I hear and it looks


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 17, 2015)

It's not unbelievably strong, but it is super frosty, what is great about it is the smell and taste are unreal! Straight up like slurpy! Nom nommmmm Mmmmmmmm


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 17, 2015)

The old gg4 I threw out (notice the huge stem elongation and few nodes) 
 
Heres the new batch trained for about 8+ tops and they are about 6". With training done I can just let them veg without stress straining for 2 weeks and then flower


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> It's not unbelievably strong, but it is super frosty, what is great about it is the smell and taste are unreal! Straight up like slurpy! Nom nommmmm Mmmmmmmm


----------



## papapayne (May 17, 2015)

looking good AP! Hopefully you have smooth sailing now in the new setup.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 17, 2015)

Thanks Payne I hope so too  

Just finished building a stand to hold my tray in the mama tent, got some little mama's I need to transplant into it sometime this week, hopefully it holds up the weight, I had to use 2x2s :/ I think it'll be OK though since the plastic saw horses worked fine , let's pray for stability lol


----------



## papapayne (May 17, 2015)

its always so odd and sad to see when the tents are empty. Better get that thing filled asap AP! 



Stay free stay high,

papa


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 17, 2015)

I feel the same 

But all I have to do is take these out of the solo cup and plant direct into the net pot and bam! Will be full tomorrow


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 19, 2015)

The flowering plants are starting to show some traits, the gg4 and headbanger #1 have almost identical structure. Headbanger #2 has a more beefy structure and more nodes. The Chem is the best structure inot the group by far and smells nothing like tangilope now. Looks way different too. The clue smells like og, v3ry lanky structure like gg4, it definitely could have used multiple toppings. . I can't get the max temp above 68 at lights on in the room, 58 degrees for a low, even with the tent doors closed, but they keep trucking and look OK


----------



## papapayne (May 19, 2015)

Looking good 

We got the place to, so a move is in my horizon.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 19, 2015)

That's great news Payne! Congrats!! Cheers to a easy move and much happiness in your near future brother


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 19, 2015)

Glue babies growing up pretty quick. I'm going to bump up the feedings to 900ppm. Was checking out the maxi grow feed chart and they recommend 900ppm after first week of Veg and I've been feeding much less. Some plants like the lower feed but I think the glue need it heavy because the stems like to go purple easily.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (May 19, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks Payne I hope so too
> 
> Just finished building a stand to hold my tray in the mama tent, got some little mama's I need to transplant into it sometime this week, hopefully it holds up the weight, I had to use 2x2s :/ I think it'll be OK though since the plastic saw horses worked fine , let's pray for stability lol
> 
> View attachment 3421018


I recently bought 2 of those tubs from Home Depot. I love em and cheap.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 20, 2015)

Right on bro! Those totes are perfect for sure, I'm brainstorming on something for a couple more in the next run


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 20, 2015)

My ice hash matches my wall! Me and the gf have been digging the preme glue, it's so damn powerful, such a trip to think it's even a bud lol. It smells like a great Cologne, old Spice or something haha


----------



## papapayne (May 20, 2015)

damn that looks nice


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 20, 2015)

I'm lovin it! I'm stoked I actually got something worth while to hold me over a couple months, I figured there was only a few Oz, but last night I weighed it and it's dense as hell some how, 6oz plus the hash! Should hold us through which is so unexpected


----------



## papapayne (May 20, 2015)

awesome man! I went out to the new place and now that I know its our, knida got a better sense of what I wanna do. 

Gonna easily be able to get something VERY nice going. Perfect south facing spot, with 8 foot brambles.blackberry bushes on 3 sides. Natural ouch fence works for me. Cant see the garden spot from anywhere off the property. 

Hows the new place treating ya?


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 20, 2015)

That sounds so great Payne! Super stoked for ya brotha! I wish I had a nice yard but it's all dirt and dust lol. What I would do to have grass again  I'm thinking of having gravel put in the yard soon to keep the dirt down and the dogs cleaner. I love my pad so much (except the yard) and couldn't be happier, so much stress is gone having a pad that I can control electric costs much better and so glad to have the separate grow area now, I'll be here for sure until I can save to buy something  

Just went to the nursery and grabbed some veggies and jungle house plants , time to get dirty!


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 20, 2015)

I need to get a few more veggies but it's a start. I had some super soil and promix I tilled in to the dirt, I don't think our dirt is very fertile, we will see if I have to top dress soon


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 21, 2015)

Week 1 flower is over. I'm not sure what to think really, they look OK but not really happy with the growth/looks unfortunately. My pH has been off a bit by the looks of things so I tested some runoff and was pretty high. I've not let the water sit out a couple days so pH is gonna rise in the pot, duh, should have known that 

Hoping these 2 gal pots are gonna keep the plants happy for flower, already have roots growing out of the sides everyyyyywhere, way worse on the bottoms. Oh well, I'm in this run for the long haul so will have to make it work


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 21, 2015)

Hell yea my glue is getting frosty as hell bro!


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 21, 2015)

Right on man! It'll be like a snow storm hit and then it doesn't stop! It's the only preme bud that I've gotten so high off of lol. Hope you like the end results


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 22, 2015)

Hey doc, out of curiosity, what ppm are you feeding the glue? I haven't been using a pH or ppm meter in the veg room since I moved but tonight I went and brought my meter in to check things since the glue clones are looking better and I wanted to know what I've been feeding and check the run off. I started feeding 3/4tsp and 15 drops of pH down per gallon of water, so I made a gallon of nutes, tested it and it was fucking 1400ppm! Checked the glue run off with only one small cup of nute water (so I didn't dilute the run off) and it was 1330ppm and 5.5ph, so that means my glue in these Rockwool cubes need 1400ppm and they are only 8" tall?! It's freaking me out that they NEED this amount to be healthy, never had a plant need this much, so I'm curious if it had something to do with the Rockwool and having roots in an actual medium, or what is going on? 

Your in Coco, it's kind of similar I guess, what are you running ppm?


----------



## papapayne (May 22, 2015)

mine is running around 900 ppm and hungry for more, particularity in cal mg.


----------



## yktind (May 22, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Week 1 flower is over. I'm not sure what to think really, they look OK but not really happy with the growth/looks unfortunately. My pH has been off a bit by the looks of things so I tested some runoff and was pretty high. I've not let the water sit out a couple days so pH is gonna rise in the pot, duh, should have known that
> 
> Hoping these 2 gal pots are gonna keep the plants happy for flower, already have roots growing out of the sides everyyyyywhere, way worse on the bottoms. Oh well, I'm in this run for the long haul so will have to make it work
> 
> View attachment 3424456View attachment 3424457 View attachment 3424458


Roots growing too good is a good problem to have


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 22, 2015)

Right on Payne, I think I'm seeing some calcium Def here and there, I think I'm gonna lower the ppm of base nutes and add some extra calmag. I feel like I'm learning to grow all over again in this new medium lol



papapayne said:


> mine is running around 900 ppm and hungry for more, particularity in cal mg.


----------



## papapayne (May 22, 2015)

yea every medium is different. Reading the plants is the same though


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 22, 2015)

Totally  my problem with mediums is just not knowing exactly what is in them, like in my ssuspended roots setup, I'd be feeding these 600-700ppm tops, probably closer to 600, but in mediums, I can put in 1000ppm, but the only way to know what ppm is in the medium the next day it to check run off and that's tough for me  especially with only 1 pH pen that's in a different building. I'll get it dialed eventually I'm sure, but it's crazy to see how different the feeds are between the two setups


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 22, 2015)

I'm feeding 8" plants the same as I'd feed 4 foot plants full flower it's so confusing lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 22, 2015)

Got the veg shelf almost complete I just need to cut the underlayment for the top shelf  finally can start my mama plants and get them back on track. Can't wait to get these damn glueout of here and iinto the flower room, damn things are taking up so much space  a week ago I said 2 weeks, but it's looking like 2 more weeks now  I can't help but keep topping them


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 22, 2015)

Done! Now time for a memorial day beer. Enjoy the memorial weekend yall


----------



## papapayne (May 23, 2015)

awesome man! Happy memorial day to you as well


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey doc, out of curiosity, what ppm are you feeding the glue? I haven't been using a pH or ppm meter in the veg room since I moved but tonight I went and brought my meter in to check things since the glue clones are looking better and I wanted to know what I've been feeding and check the run off. I started feeding 3/4tsp and 15 drops of pH down per gallon of water, so I made a gallon of nutes, tested it and it was fucking 1400ppm! Checked the glue run off with only one small cup of nute water (so I didn't dilute the run off) and it was 1330ppm and 5.5ph, so that means my glue in these Rockwool cubes need 1400ppm and they are only 8" tall?! It's freaking me out that they NEED this amount to be healthy, never had a plant need this much, so I'm curious if it had something to do with the Rockwool and having roots in an actual medium, or what is going on?
> 
> Your in Coco, it's kind of similar I guess, what are you running ppm?


I am running the Dyna at 700 ppm feed after cal mag 200 ppm and protek 100 ppm it is 900 and everything looks great.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 25, 2015)

another week or so and I can take some cuts of the purple og 18. Damn this thing took forever to grow


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 25, 2015)

I have the sw#5 I need to get you. It is purple og and grows fast.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 25, 2015)

New chemalope mama

 
Waiting on some grand daddy purples cuts for flowering in a 16 plant sog grow in the 5x5 after the current grow in there finishes up. Should be a perfect candidate from what I hear. Grapes taste and smell with some funk and purple sign me up!! 

5he 5x5 canopy is full and in 6th gear. Still can't get the temps above 70 lights on though. But my res water is a steady 60 degrees. Can't beat that with no chiller


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 25, 2015)

Hell yeah doc, I need that for sure  



Dr.D81 said:


> I have the sw#5 I need to get you. It is purple og and grows fast.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 25, 2015)

Woops forgotten the 5x5 pic heh


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 25, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah doc, I need that for sure


Yea I need a new GDP cut too wink wink


----------



## papapayne (May 25, 2015)

looking good! I think my next strain I am going to put some work into find is Grape Ape, and a good Blueberry.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 25, 2015)

I've heard a lot about the grape ape, really quick flower time and nice smoke, I'd recommend the do short blueberry or dinefem blue hash for the blueberry, blue hash has got to be my favorite blue to this day. 7-8wk flower time,  the frostiest blue and hella potent!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 25, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I've heard a lot about the grape ape, really quick flower time and nice smoke, I'd recommend the do short blueberry or dinefem blue hash for the blueberry, blue hash has got to be my favorite blue to this day. 7-8wk flower time, the frostiest blue and hella potent!


That BLT sounds hella good too


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 25, 2015)

I'm hoping the blt comes out good, it smells great so far! It's strange that the blueberry smell is coming through because it's supposed to have a diesel smell, I'm hoping the veg blueberry smell stays when it starts to bud


----------



## papapayne (May 25, 2015)

yea IMO diesel smell is easier to find then blueberry


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 26, 2015)

For sure, I've only come across afew sstraight blueberry taste and smelling strains. The blt smells like blueberry muffins though! So it's promising. Only 10 days into flower though, another few weeks will tell the tale.

I wish the plants weren't so deficient, or more so nute lock out, I thought I saw mag deficiency in the flower room, but with the 6.2ish pH, lots of things have been locked out, but not mag lol, so hopefully I got the medium back in the right pH zone. Luckily it's still the stretch, I'm hoping I can get a decent representation of the strains before harvest because I can't run em again. Have to pick the2 best and box the rest


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 26, 2015)

Lights off pic of the flower 5x5, the fruity chronic juice I'm not worried about since it's in a 1 gallon pot, it's Def gonna be funky being in there for months, but some of the others have some funky leaves, leaf margin discoloration like mag, but guessing MN or zinc. Also purple/black stripes on the stems and petiole, p lockout. Hoping to get the ph in the medium proper by next water. Mannnn, I should be running organics in pots lol. I suck at salts in pots.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 26, 2015)

I pulled each strain out for a photo shoot, I think I missed the hb #2 though, but she's the better one 

Clue (looking gluish) 
  

Hb #1(stretchy af but built well) 
  

Blt (virtually no stretch, it grew sideways instead, so I guess that's a stretch in a way? Side stretch? Lol
  

Chem (so beautiful and lush) except the mag problem
  

Gg4 (surprised no mag Def so to speak and others have it, crazy!


----------



## papapayne (May 26, 2015)

looking good!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 26, 2015)

Thanks man  I'm just happy that they are turning out better than I expected they would, they're looking much better by the day luckily just in time for bud sets. If I can pull 2 zips off each I'll be in good shape, even 1.5 zips each gives me enough but I'm rooting for 2 lol.


----------



## hippy132 (May 27, 2015)

Nice are you planning on transplanting into larger pots or going with the one they are in.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 27, 2015)

Thanks hippy  I'm going to let them stay in the #2 pots, the stretch should be over in a few days I think (2 weeks on friday) so I don't think they'll get too much bigger from here. I'll have to measure them, but I'm guessing they range from 12"-20"or so. II'm just looking for a modest yield from each of 2 Oz max, I try to average that in to the pot size as I figure an oz per gallon is doable, or 12" of growth per gallon of container space


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 27, 2015)

Here's the headbanger #2


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 27, 2015)

Looks nice man


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 28, 2015)

Thanks doc  she's more stocky and full, it sucks there's only 1 hb2 in there, but would be nice if hb1 comes out better since there's 5


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 28, 2015)

How long on the GG4? I am going to put 4 3 footers out next week and light dep them in 3 weeks. The one inside is finishing fast it looks like.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 28, 2015)

People take them at 9 weeks, or around 63 days, but I highly recommend 70 days, it does make a huge difference in the stoney effects, and more ripened trichs to boot. No early than 9 weeks though 

I can't wait to see those 3 footers finish bro! Bigger plants won't stretch as much, so no worries, I bet a 3 footer ends 6 foot on light dep  you're Killin it bro, so proud of ya


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 28, 2015)

And doc, when it looks done inside it's not!! I can't stress this enough. Yeah, I harvested at 28 days and it was the bomb, but the glue is insane, when you think it's done (Coated in crystals) it's just getting started, it will blow your mind, you have the legit cut bro, it will make u extremely happy at 9 weeks (minimum)


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 28, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> And doc, when it looks done inside it's not!! I can't stress this enough. Yeah, I harvested at 28 days and it was the bomb, but the glue is insane, when you think it's done (Coated in crystals) it's just getting started, it will blow your mind, you have the legit cut bro, it will make u extremely happy at 9 weeks (minimum)


Yea the ones going out are from grandpappy but still same cut. The one I have in flower is yours and so is the one PapaPayne is putting out.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 28, 2015)

Right on man, don't cut it early!  

Patience is a virtue  

It could be chopped at 7-8 weeks even, but it really degrades it's potential


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 28, 2015)

Right on! I want some chocolate out of mine


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 28, 2015)

For sure brotha, the chocolate comes at 9 weeks about, but 10 it is done for sure, and the smell is set, no rubber, just dankness  

The stuff I chopped at 28 days smells like cologne, it's so damn wierd but not bad lol, but 10 weeks is the ticket


----------



## papapayne (May 28, 2015)

yea I am looking forward to seeing what they can do outdoor. Mine is prob 2 foot tall, in 5 gallon. It has at least 5 main tops now, and since its under the 600 not the stupid ass t8s, its really taking off now.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 28, 2015)

Right on bro, my advice is to top them as many times as you can before flower, it'll raise the yield almost double and reduce unwanted stretch. I think I have about 15 + tops at 11" tall now on the glue that will be flowered next Friday, my glue have fungus gnats right now though, my first bugs! Nasty critters, I think that'swhy they aaren't looking too perky  but I have some gnat control I'll be giving them soon and hopefully it'll get them back on track.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 29, 2015)

Finally breaking in the new pad with my pizza shop skills  so. Damn. Good.


----------



## yktind (May 29, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Finally breaking in the new pad with my pizza shop skills  so. Damn. Good.
> 
> View attachment 3429332


Nice! Is that homemade? I actually make sourdough bread from scratch. Caught some yeast when the santa anas came in bad one year. That's what I attribute to the flavor, lol.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 29, 2015)

Yes sir, home made and yummy  I used to run a pizza shop in NY for quite a few years, I really miss the pizza from back home, cali just can't compare 

I love a good sour dough, home made breads are great, especially breads like banana nut


----------



## papapayne (May 29, 2015)

I love a good homemade zucchini bread as well.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 29, 2015)

Mmm, that too. I can't bake sweets for shit though lol, I can only make Italian food and meat, I rely on others for the sweets  when I was younger, my dad worked with this old lady that made so many good breads, like cranberry nut, orange cream, just great bread, I wish I had the recipes


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 29, 2015)

I love to cook and bake. I make a pretty good cake and cookies but will fuck up brownies.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 31, 2015)

I can make some good brownies but mess up cookies lol! My gf just made some awesome cookies, best I've had in a long time, she ground up oreos and put them in peanut butter cookie batter, oh man, it was delicious!!

Well, it looks like I'll flower the glue in the next day or two. I have one runt that just looks crappy, but thank God I have a spare, I just need to up pot it to 2 gal pot tomorrow sinceiit's been in a 1 gal forever and under only 60w of light. I need to harden it off for a day or two, then flower since the rest are ready. I was really upset that I coaxed 9/10 glue back to health but this one was lagging behind, I really don't know wwhat's wrong with it, my guess is too much water, it literally has no roots.. So I think it just is severely stunted.. Poor fella.

So I'll replace it with a glue I was going to grow outside and put the runt outside I suppose. It sucks because the structure was perfect but the plant never grew up and the leaves are not fixing themselves with what I can give it. Boo

What's trippy is these grew fasterthan my hydro system wwith insane amount of training, 2 weeks veg only, I don't get it. And they went through hell, literally, but still outgrew my veg of hydro. I vegged 3 weeks in hydro for 12 tops, these grew 20 minimum in 15 days?


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 31, 2015)

I put 4 glue in to 20 gallon pots yesterday bro. Should be some killer bud in the greenhouse.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 1, 2015)

That's what's up brotha !! I haven't seen too many outdoor glue yet, that should be pretty epic  I'm gonna put some out in a month or so, I wish I could now but I have to make sure they don't grow over the fence because our dumb growing ordinance here. I might do a sog or scrog outdoor if I can, I've never scrogged outdoor but it would be nice to keep em low


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's what's up brotha !! I haven't seen too many outdoor glue yet, that should be pretty epic  I'm gonna put some out in a month or so, I wish I could now but I have to make sure they don't grow over the fence because our dumb growing ordinance here. I might do a sog or scrog outdoor if I can, I've never scrogged outdoor but it would be nice to keep em low


Yea I have seen fmily grow an outdoor scog


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 1, 2015)

So I just got the news iI was dreading to hear.. My grampa has 7-30 days left  what's worse is I can't make it to see him at this point in time with everything going on out here  #wishicouldbeintwoplacesatomce - life has its moments where words are meaningless and feelings are all you have


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> So I just got the news iI was dreading to hear.. My grampa has 7-30 days left  what's worse is I can't make it to see him at this point in time with everything going on out here  #wishicouldbeintwoplacesatomce - life has its moments where words are meaningless and feelings are all you have


Man that sucks bud


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 1, 2015)

Yeah it does  cancer is no joke, the one thing I'm happy about is he got it at 83 and it took him fast instead of suffering for years like the slower cancer do.. So he lived a long nice life which in thankful for, going to miss him alot though , really sucks things like this happen so suddenly *sigh*


----------



## papapayne (Jun 1, 2015)

dang man, sorry to hear that. Heres hoping for peace, and dignity in this time. Well wishes brother

stay free stay high


----------



## yktind (Jun 2, 2015)

Hang in there man. The universe may give you an opportunity to see him before he goes. I hope it does.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks Payne and yktind, means alot guys.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 3, 2015)

Well I got the gg4 all vegged and ready to flower, I'm just waiting for an order of tempered glass to come in for a light reflector. Had one spontaneously explode in my hands a couple weeks ago, was pretty intense lol 

The plants in flower are doing alright, no herms out of all 7 strains @ day 18

Took some clones to make new mother plants a few days ago and made a new lid for the mama tray, fits the net pots much better and it doesn't bow in the middle (bowing of the last top caused the pplants in the middle to get too much water and the ones on the sides weren't getting any)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 3, 2015)

Chemalope day 18 flower. This thing is going to be monstrous. Out of popping 2 seeds, not too shabby for the first run. I'm thinking it will out yield everything else by a nice margin, just hoping it comes out good or it gets the can and it's back to popping another. I know something will be epic in the seeds, just hoping it's this one so I don't have to keep looking


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 4, 2015)

Cali people just keep blowing my mind.. People are too damn nice I swear, back home, my life long best friends weren't as kind as giving/caring as new friends I've met out here. 

From day 1 @Aeroknow has been such a great dude. If it wasn't for him, my grow wouldn't be setup near what it is now. He's helped me out more than I can explain

To top it off, tonight a patient gave me a washing machine, it's used (hoping it works lol) but it will make my life just a bit more easier. I knew there was a place for me and glad I found it here in cali. I miss ny, but really only a handful of people, but being out here is greater than I could ever imagine, and it's only been a year and a 1/2. I knew I was born to be here because I've always been the same as the people I've met here, helpful, caring, ect.. And after I get back on my feet I can't wait to repay all the good peeps out here 

End rant


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Cali people just keep blowing my mind.. People are too damn nice I swear, back home, my life long best friends weren't as kind as giving/caring as new friends I've met out here.
> 
> From day 1 @Aeroknow has been such a great dude. If it wasn't for him, my grow wouldn't be setup near what it is now. He's helped me out more than I can explain
> 
> ...


Man that is great! I fill the same and just wish I headed west years ago


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 4, 2015)

Right on brother, I'm glad you made the leap too! I also wish I made the trip years ago, but this is where life will begin now  

I'm still having a ton of ups and downs out here, but damn if I was in NY going through the same things I'd be so miserable, being out here Just makes it much easier, the only thing id ask for is a teleporter for rare occasions so I could send myself to ny for a day. Other than that, it's all good


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 4, 2015)

Going to throw the glue into flower today. Most are a bit bigger than I wanted, 2 are kinda smaller than I'd like, but all in all its OK for a 3 week veg. I worked them up to 15-25 tops each, 13-16". So/so health. Will run them 9 weeks instead of 10 so I can get a head start on the next run. 

In a few weeks I'll be vegging 16 GDP for the flood tray and will do 10 glue in the flood system (unless something in flower right now stands out and impresses the shit out of me)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 4, 2015)

Actually, probably more like 14 gdp and 2 purple og 18, I forgot I have cuts of that I need to test out.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 4, 2015)

Cool bro! I am ready to see what you do with a good run of glue.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm not sure if the glues I'm gonna throw in flower tonight will be too great :/ too many new variables, but next run back in my hydro system should be pretty sweet  the glue I'm flowering now are much bigger from veg though (could be a good or bad thing), we will see though! The glue in the tray is doing OK but with all these plants in the croutons and pots it's all been a huge learning curve, iI can't wait to get back to recirculating my water again though, makes things alot easier to figure out problems quickly with out the guess work


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 4, 2015)

Well, here she is, the flower room is full, time to re-freaking-lax! 

Crazy thing is, with the lights running for an hour and 1/2, the temps weren't over 76. It's starting to trip me out, because the temp reading is from directly under a 600w that's not air-cooled and has no glass. I bought an Ac thinking I'd have to be blasting it, but nope, not yet lol (thank you jesus, electric sucks.) 

Oh, I tested out the washing machine and it Works! Stoked  , so maybe a week of hash making ahead of me


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'm not sure if the glues I'm gonna throw in flower tonight will be too great :/ too many new variables, but next run back in my hydro system should be pretty sweet  the glue I'm flowering now are much bigger from veg though (could be a good or bad thing), we will see though! The glue in the tray is doing OK but with all these plants in the croutons and pots it's all been a huge learning curve, iI can't wait to get back to recirculating my water again though, makes things alot easier to figure out problems quickly with out the guess work


I hear you on the learning curves. I had a bit of transition in to the coco when I got here.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 4, 2015)

I'd love to try Coco sometime, but it's going to have to be a side project in the veg room so I have a while to figure it out. Even though people think I have a green thumb, it takes me soooo long to get the hang of different growing methods, honestly all I consider myself good at is outdoor and hydroponics, other than that I feel like a brand new gardener when it comes to using different things. So many people use Coco though and I could do organics in Coco. It's something that's been on my mind lately, a just add water Coco, but I need to get things back to dialed in before anymore experiments lol. I'm glad I made it through veg to flower with these smart pots and drain to waste, now I'll be on the edge of my seat hoping things go well in flower


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 5, 2015)

Not sure I'm going to have room in there, there are a few that are going to be so big -_- they didn't look that big in the 3x3 but dang Imay have uunder estimated, the 4 on the left are straight bonsai bushes and already in beast mode. I really really hope they stay under control. 

I've hooked up the Ac to a timer to run during lights out and iI figured out you can hook 2 fans to one speed controller, so that was sweet. An mh bulb bit the dust, but luckily I was out there to see it and swapped it out. Buckle up, this could get interesting


----------



## papapayne (Jun 6, 2015)

looking awesome!! back online now, cool to see the progress. 

I hear a lot of people want to do organic in coco, and I do love organic but IDK if coco is the way to do it. personally, the reason I like coco though is its simple with chemical nutes, and grows like hydro. I never saw the same kinda of roots or vitality when I ran organic as I do with dialed in coco. Organic gardening is much more about the soil. big root system with a diverse soil life converting biomass.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks bro 

I hear ya on the Coco, I know a couple people doing just add water Coco beds though which really intrigued me, I just don't know enough about it to know how well it actually would work. All my soils were subcool soil recipe, I wwas thinking letting it cook with Coco maybe, then adding the bennies to it? I'mjust not sure if bennies would lI've the same in Coco as they do in soil. I need to research a lot more on it, but iif there isn't a way to do a good living Coco, I might better stay with my systems since it's basically the same lol. I'd only switch to Coco to do organics I suppose since I can't so them in hydro. I rreally miss justaadding tap water, it was so easy, only down fall was growth/yield I guess, but the ease made up for it, no meters no mixing


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 7, 2015)

Well the cloner still works as good as it used to. The new mama's have started to root and are right on schedule. 

Anyone using a aerocloner, do yourself a favor and get some hth pool shock. No changing the water at all, no worrying about water temps. No domes. Plain NON pH tap water. Add pool shock 2x a week and at 7 days everything will have roots. Never fails.


----------



## papapayne (Jun 7, 2015)

lookin great. Yea my cloner is popping roots. The water was hella hot at the apartment and killed some, but now on the concrete wokring like a charm


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 7, 2015)

papapayne said:


> lookin great. Yea my cloner is popping roots. The water was hella hot at the apartment and killed some, but now on the concrete wokring like a charm


I have been dropping two ice cubes a day in mine and it seems to be fine. I have some wether striping to add to stop the leak when this batch finishes.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 7, 2015)

Right on, I think my water is right around 85 degrees or so, it stays about 80 in the veg room so with the pump running 24/7 it stays pretty warm. I wish my rh was a little higher, it stays at about 60% and I'd like 70% but I don't want to get a humidifier just for that 

I hooked up the scrog net for the glue, I wasn't planning on things going smooth this run but it looks like it'll turn out better than the last batch for sure. Never thought I could out grow my ebb buckets but it seems I have to suck it up and say the croutons just with hand watering is beating it hands down, I don't really know how but I may start rethinking my systems if things continue this way. Everytime I look at them I think to myself "how the eff is this happening", beginners luck or some grow God's are on my shoulder haha . I am starting to think screw the expensive price of the croutons if it's going to up yields 25%, I might just Grow drain to waste for a while 

Day1 and day 3.


----------



## papapayne (Jun 7, 2015)

as the saying goes...if it aint broke...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 7, 2015)

Cool man! Glad shit is working for you with the croutons.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 11, 2015)

I think I'll be pulling the clue mom's and hb#1 and possibly #2, I might run #2 again but not positive, but the clue and hb#1 don't appear to be keepers at the moment, it might be too early to tell, but at 4 wks I don't like the growth. They seem to be really really slow. The gg4 is looking much better than clue at the moment so I might give them a few more days before I pull the mamas to give them a chance. The fcj, for being in a 1 gal pot and a runt is doing good besides it's deficiency, pretty damn frosty. The blt is stacking great despite deficiency and same with chemalope. Chemalope wreaks like citrus I think, maybe zesty lemon, I dunno, just hope it's not orangy at the end. I germed a blue og, Kushberry and 2 hairy bananas to take place of whatever I cull in the near future. All popped and are planted. The glue are doing great, flooding them 2x a day.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I think I'll be pulling the clue mom's and hb#1 and possibly #2, I might run #2 again but not positive, but the clue and hb#1 don't appear to be keepers at the moment, it might be too early to tell, but at 4 wks I don't like the growth. They seem to be really really slow. The gg4 is looking much better than clue at the moment so I might give them a few more days before I pull the mamas to give them a chance. The fcj, for being in a 1 gal pot and a runt is doing good besides it's deficiency, pretty damn frosty. The blt is stacking great despite deficiency and same with chemalope. Chemalope wreaks like citrus I think, maybe zesty lemon, I dunno, just hope it's not orangy at the end. I germed a blue og, Kushberry and 2 hairy bananas to take place of whatever I cull in the near future. All popped and are planted. The glue are doing great, flooding them 2x a day. View attachment 3438257


The heri banana was great in veg and had to move before I could flower them. I would give the moms more time or take them back to clone. 4 weeks is not far and a lot can change.


----------



## papapayne (Jun 11, 2015)

yea, i was tempted to cull the lemon shine....glad I didnt as it finished strong. but as always, your garden and your the one actually seeing, but as doc said, a lot can change


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm pretty stoked for the hairy banana too bro, is it banana og x heriuana? I took some cuts of the clue and headbangers just in case, I know it's early but they are Hella tall, especially being flowered so small, I just don't know if I'd be able to grow big ones in my room due to height limitations, and the possible long flower time it looks like they will have, they're really far behind so I think they're going to be 11-12 weekers, but it would be awesome of they are ready in 10, that would be something I'd consider to keep if the buds are nice. I just can't do 12 weekers  or super tall plants, the glue is about as stretchy as I can handle and headbangers blew past it quickly


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2015)

Crazy! I know I have had shit plants finish all at once and be great but dumped the clones, so now I try and give them at lest one full run. Banana wonder x herijana and was nice and stinky in veg


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 12, 2015)

Right on brotha, I've done the same too and it's rough because revegging takes soooooo long. I figure I can keep a small clone and if it is good I just will have to grow another mama back out, but it's better than losing it for sure. I like the way it's smelling so far! It's just super tall, at least a 3 or 3.5x stretch, but that could be from personal error, though there are other plants in there that only stretched 1x so I think it's just super tall. But, it would be controllable if monocropped so I'll keep that in mind  I'm really rooting for it because it's two of my favorite strains in one, but my buddy has a blueberry headband, and that's all 3 of my favorite in one, ahhhh so many strains it hurts my head sometimes lol. My buddy just cut down a few hso em Dawgs and most were pretty bland, but the last one, oh man, brings me back to sour d days! That dirty sock fuely with a slight rubber tone but the rubber wasn't too bad, I actually like it a lot and it was a big yielder by the looks of it. It doesn't look out of this world, but no cure fresh dried and it taste great, I kinda want to run it but not sure if I'll have space yet em Dawg  God I talk so much sorry lol, I swear mj is my life I could talk for hours forum cookies


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Right on brotha, I've done the same too and it's rough because revegging takes soooooo long. I figure I can keep a small clone and if it is good I just will have to grow another mama back out, but it's better than losing it for sure. I like the way it's smelling so far! It's just super tall, at least a 3 or 3.5x stretch, but that could be from personal error, though there are other plants in there that only stretched 1x so I think it's just super tall. But, it would be controllable if monocropped so I'll keep that in mind  I'm really rooting for it because it's two of my favorite strains in one, but my buddy has a blueberry headband, and that's all 3 of my favorite in one, ahhhh so many strains it hurts my head sometimes lol. My buddy just cut down a few hso em Dawgs and most were pretty bland, but the last one, oh man, brings me back to sour d days! That dirty sock fuely with a slight rubber tone but the rubber wasn't too bad, I actually like it a lot and it was a big yielder by the looks of it. It doesn't look out of this world, but no cure fresh dried and it taste great, I kinda want to run it but not sure if I'll have space yet em Dawg View attachment 3438557  God I talk so much sorry lol, I swear mj is my life I could talk for hours forum cookies View attachment 3438556


Sounds like you will like the sw5 and dog cuts I grow then. Papa is going to kill it with that cut out doors this year you watch.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 12, 2015)

Hell yeah man, I've been watching the sw5 and it looks killer  I think in a month or so I'll have some space freed up to run it and can't wait, isn't it blue moonshine train wreck? I've been dying to grow something with bms in it

Oh bro, do you still have a chemalope going? That strains got potential for sure. It's not gross like tangilope, but it's super strange smelling, hard to tell exactly what it smells like but it's turning out to be great so far. Sooooo many buds and it stays real short. Super yield potential and seems like the buds are going to be big and finish quick


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 12, 2015)

Here 's chemalope 4 weeks today untopped


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 12, 2015)

Got a veg area set up to preveg plants for the ebb system and flood tray next run. It'll hold 18 and the best 16 will be flowered out. Just waiting for the gdp cuts now. Got the spare rooted clue and headband clones rooted and will be putting them in party cups but not the mama flood tray. I think I wanna pull the 3x3 tent out of the veg room and put it in the flower room to throw some random shit in it under a 400w. It's kinda restricting being in the veg room, I think I want to Line the perimeter of the veg room with trays and 8 bulb t5 fixtures, would be much more productive like an assembly line


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 12, 2015)

Week 4


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 12, 2015)

Week 1
Have a good weekend.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah man, I've been watching the sw5 and it looks killer  I think in a month or so I'll have some space freed up to run it and can't wait, isn't it blue moonshine train wreck? I've been dying to grow something with bms in it
> 
> Oh bro, do you still have a chemalope going? That strains got potential for sure. It's not gross like tangilope, but it's super strange smelling, hard to tell exactly what it smells like but it's turning out to be great so far. Sooooo many buds and it stays real short. Super yield potential and seems like the buds are going to be big and finish quick


Sw5 is urkle/train wreck x la og / sfv og
Yea I transplanted 30 last night and chemalope is one.


----------



## papapayne (Jun 12, 2015)

looking awesome man!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 13, 2015)

Ah that's right, the sw5 gets its purple from the urkel eh? I was just talking about purple urkel the other day, I was growing it as I left ny but never got to try it or even see it completely flowered out  hear it's one of the best purps, right up there with the original gdp. The gdp I'm getting is kens gdp and I guess it's not even close to the original gdp but it's still good. I got the hb 1 and 2 and clue backups in pots now to save them for the future if I can run them again. The little seedlings are off to the races, fast sprouting little buggers


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 14, 2015)

Blue lemon Thai


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 14, 2015)

Got the veg top put together. The trays will be for prevegging everything for flower so as soon as something in flower is chopped, the next day plants will be flowered which keeps the flower room on constant flower 12/12. It holds 18, I it can preveg 16 small clones for the tray sog and 10 bigger plants for the flood buckets


----------



## papapayne (Jun 14, 2015)

looks like you are definitely going to be running a very efficient grow there!


----------



## papapayne (Jun 14, 2015)

that blt looks nice man, stacking up


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks bro  that's my mission, get things on a smooth easy assembly line and everything at waist height so it's easy on the back 


Headbanger #2
 
Headbanger #1
 
Clue(looks to be a Hella low yielder atm) 
 
Gg4


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 16, 2015)

Group shots


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 16, 2015)

Clue vs glue contest


----------



## papapayne (Jun 17, 2015)

frosty as a mofo, glad I have your GG4 cut


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 17, 2015)

Hell yeah man, I'm stoked I'll actually finish these out to see the full potential. Only have 1 in the tray so that one's gonna be head stash heh


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 17, 2015)

I just made my life a little easier and set up the dtw tray to flood and drain with a 40 gal res. I probably should have done this 4 weeks ago  now I only have to hand water 3 plants (the small ones that didn't stretch enough that are sitting on pots)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 18, 2015)

The headbangers are coming n nicely, straight up sour. Stinky af and stacking like crazy. I'm gonna keep whichever one is better, seems the hb2 is smaller but the hb1 may yield much more. Just wish they didn't stretch as much but I may be able to work something out for them and grow them in the buckets so I have more head room to work with.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 18, 2015)

Headbanger


And the chemalope. It will most likely take the place of gg4. Can not believe the dankness of it. Maybe it's beginners luck, but only 2 seeds popped and only 1 seed flowered and this gem appears. Straight up Chem funk with a lemon twist. It by far out yields the glue and it's looking like t out frosts the glue too  if it smokes better there's no question I'll be blowing it up for quite some time. I have to thank my buddy for getting me that pollen, Holy shit he's got some good fem dust


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 18, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Headbanger
> View attachment 3443182
> 
> And the chemalope. It will most likely take the place of gg4. Can not believe the dankness of it. Maybe it's beginners luck, but only 2 seeds popped and only 1 seed flowered and this gem appears. Straight up Chem funk with a lemon twist. It by far out yields the glue and it's looking like t out frosts the glue too  if it smokes better there's no question I'll be blowing it up for quite some time. I have to thank my buddy for getting me that pollen, Holy shit he's got some good fem dust View attachment 3443183


I have a cemalope coming up through the rotation now. I hope it comes out dank too.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 18, 2015)

I hope so too bro, I'm damn impressed with this one. I wasn't expecting much but the last few days it went into beast mode again and started coating itself in resin and the bud size exploded. It's so damn sticky AND oily. Like it's got the tangilope oil production with a serious resin production too. It's hard to find a heavy yielding strain that also has heavy resin production and this thing is going off the charts. If it flowers out in only 8 weeks I'll be so happy. Also, it's short as hell so I can use it in a sea of green and yield easy 2.5lb a light with flowering it out at 8". Never seen anything like it, kind of reminds me of my Tangerine e Kush I used to grow


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 18, 2015)

What sucks is I only have a tiny clone of it that I'm trying to coax back to life, it hit a rough patch and is sort of stunted while I was changing some grow methods around so I'm gonna be extra careful with it now


----------



## papapayne (Jun 18, 2015)

here is hoping she pulls thru!! She looks b e a utiful! I bet shes loud as fuck!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 19, 2015)

What pool shock do you use and how much to a gallon of Rez water?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 19, 2015)

She's such a beaut Payne  I'm realizing now why she's a mag whore, she's so chemy /og! I was hoping the Chem would come through but wasn't expecting it too much so I'm super happy, sooooo damn loud bro, she's screaming! I actually told it to shut the fuck up earlier when I was rubbing the stem, I wasn't expecting it to slap me in the nose like it did lol. I mean the tangilope was loud but in a way it made me want to puke, but this is just super lemony and sour lime or something, really nice and almost astringent 

Doc I use this, it's hth pool shock "shock n swim", this is the only one I know how to use and I use 0.1g per 10 gallons


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 19, 2015)

Doc, if you want a more natural approach, look into Pond Zyme and Hydro Guard. They are bennies I believe and I may try them soon. I haven't tried it myself but many have and love it. It's wayyyyy easier than brewing a tea and not messy at all. I'll be trying it next res change Ina couple weeks. Might be something that you'd like too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 19, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Doc, if you want a more natural approach, look into Pond Zyme and Hydro Guard. They are bennies I believe and I may try them soon. I haven't tried it myself but many have and love it. It's wayyyyy easier than brewing a tea and not messy at all. I'll be trying it next res change Ina couple weeks. Might be something that you'd like too


I've started using clear Rez but finished the little bottle I picked up to try. I am going to give the pool shock a try. How much is .1 g or do you weigh it?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 19, 2015)

Yeah I weight it on a scale and then press package them in .2 gram bags since all my res are 20gallon. A 1/8th top should be right around 0.8- 1.0g


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 19, 2015)

Or you can mix 1 gram to 1 gallon of water to make a gallon of clear res. Then you use 30ml (2tbs) per 5 gallon of water


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 23, 2015)

Some weeds

Blt and fruity chronic juice have like 2 weeks left I think, the clue and glue like 3 weeks, Headbangers and chemalope like 4 weeks. Can't wait to clear this shit out and get back in to some net pots  it's all dank at least but healthy? Mehhh

The glue tent is decent but all the leaves are so small, like the size of my palm lol. Not sure why because they look healthy. Maybe from all the topping, but smaller leaves create huge airflow and lght penetration positives  #winning


----------



## papapayne (Jun 24, 2015)

is the short plant on top of the upside down pot the FCJ?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 24, 2015)

Yeah that's her man. She's in a 3/4 gallon pot. Stretched like .3x lol. Nodes were like 1/4" apart so the branches are basically all bud. Not sure if it's because it's been in that pot probably 6 months (I'll have to check my journal, but it's never been transplanted lol). Smells great, lots of frost. I wanna run it in a big pot so I took a few cuts and they all got nubs in 5 days, it's a very hardy plant for sure


----------



## papapayne (Jun 24, 2015)

nice! sign me up for cuts!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 24, 2015)

No doubt I got ya man. Imagine running like 36 of those in a 4x4 tray?! It'd be insane, if it grows the same way it did this round (only plant in the mapito BTW and only plant in a tiny little pot) it could be off the charts for yield. It smells like fruit punch or something  really nice smell


----------



## papapayne (Jun 24, 2015)

Yea Its wierd seeing my veg space so open right now, got me in acquire mode. I been dropping seeds. gonna drop some engineers dream next!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 24, 2015)

Right on I hear ya man. I'm getting 16 gdp clones today to fill out my veg room and I dropped some cherry puff beans yesterday. Really can't wait for the next runs


----------



## SupaM (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm debating running a pack of Ken's GDP, but had such shit luck with his others(Bay11,Kens Kush), I'm on the fence. That Cherry Puff was run nice by @greenghost420. He had a few nice phenos. ATB!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks man  The gdp I'm going to run is also kens, it's definitely not the same as the original from what I hear but it seems to be decent. It's the cut from dark heart nursery, so it should be a better pheno, it's definitely purple and smells nice for purps  i think you'll be alright with kens gdp, it's probably the best one from that breeder. the cherry puff I hear herms like crazy, I guess someone grew 6 of them and all hermies so I got the last of the seeds in the pack, hoping it goes smooth because it sounds like a killer cross for sure.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 24, 2015)

SupaM said:


> I'm debating running a pack of Ken's GDP, but had such shit luck with his others(Bay11,Kens Kush), I'm on the fence. That Cherry Puff was run nice by @greenghost420. He had a few nice phenos. ATB!


you must be thinking of someone else. from 11 seeds i got 6 males, 2 runts, a full blown hermie, a really nice pheno that i lost, and i just sexed my last bean, its a girl  i have f2s ill be popping real soon. theres def nice phenos to be found in that line! mine was real greasy with nice chunky buds, with a really sweet non descript flav, but it was def a nice sweetness in the smoke with a A+ potency

thanks for the shoutout supa


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 24, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks man  The gdp I'm going to run is also kens, it's definitely not the same as the original from what I hear but it seems to be decent. It's the cut from dark heart nursery, so it should be a better pheno, it's definitely purple and smells nice for purps  i think you'll be alright with kens gdp, it's probably the best one from that breeder. the cherry puff I hear herms like crazy, I guess someone grew 6 of them and all hermies so I got the last of the seeds in the pack, hoping it goes smooth because it sounds like a killer cross for sure.


my keeper pheno (cherrypuff)had a few herms on the seedrun, from clone she was clean. run em from clone....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 24, 2015)

Right on man, good looks. I rarely flower the seed, I usually clone and keep the seed as the mama. Hopefully it works out OK, I've never had a plant herm so I have high hopes


greenghost420 said:


> my keeper pheno (cherrypuff)had a few herms on the seedrun, from clone she was clean. run em from clone....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 24, 2015)

Payne, here's a better looks at the fcj
 
 
Glue day 20
 
Glue day 40
 

Side view of the tray
 

Headbanger makes some huge nugs


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 24, 2015)

Looks good man! When I ran my kens GDP seeds I had most auto flower and had one solid girl. I have had some nice offspring from it.


----------



## papapayne (Jun 24, 2015)

she looks awesome man, looks very much like what I would expect the lineage to make, nice solid colas.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks guys, the fcj isn't too shabby at all my favorite things from her is the size and smell, the size is unbelievable for being in such a small pot. No stretch. I defoliated the hell out of it in veg, it just never skipped a beat. Solid genetics. Still can't believe the clones rooted so fast too. If the buds are dank (doing a smoke test of the gdp and fcj at harvest time) and if the fcj is better I'll have a fun sog of her going after gdp harvest  it's one of those 2.5-3lb per light kind of strains, hard to find those with quality tho, so I'm praying lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 25, 2015)

Got 22 gdp clones from my buddy today and picked up some hydroton and mini cubes. Will be mixing them 60/40 and rocking them out in a 16 plant sog I hope


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 25, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Got 22 gdp clones from my buddy today and picked up some hydroton and mini cubes. Will be mixing them 60/40 and rocking them out in a 16 plant sog I hope
> 
> View attachment 3447938


You end up with an extra I would love to run it. I lost my cut in the move


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 25, 2015)

No doubt man, I'll see what happens during the veg and let ya know for sure  it's a pretty indica strain, feels good getting some indica Doms again, it's been awhile


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 25, 2015)

707 headband


----------



## papapayne (Jun 25, 2015)

mmmm i have had some awesome headband


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 26, 2015)

Hell yeah, it's one of my favs. I didn't realize Headbanger was headband, but duhhh lol. I should have known. My two fav strains minus blues


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 26, 2015)

Here's how I'm vegging for the sog. Wish me luck. There's not as much room as I thought but 16 for the tray don't need to be huge. We shall see. 3 weeks before everything in the tray is out


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 26, 2015)

I have thrown out hb #2, hb #1 is much better. 2x yield trumps better quality in the case of a headband. Will be keeping hb 1 around a bit more. And will be keeping clue, it's much better than glue in bag appeal, will be doing a smoke test to see which is truly better. Appears clue has less yield but I never even topped it so being it's a glue cross, that explains the lower yield. Nugs are way denser and it looks like it has a shorter flower time.

The glue are doing well besides the Phantom deficiency, hoping it doesn't spread. Other than that, they are on track. They only stretched less than 1x lol! 15" to 27", what a trip, I could have vegged an extra 12" but the canopy is full and that's what counts. No need to lollipop.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 26, 2015)

The pic labeled gg4 is mislabeled, it's clue, the 2nd pic is gg4


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 27, 2015)

Looking green and clean brother!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks bro  I'm stoked to be getting close to a harvest, it's creeping up quickly! I guess im more happy to be getting plants back in true hydro after harvest, but here's the kicker, I'll be converting my mama plants to soil, or promix, not sure yet, but some sort of dirt. Too much to keep mama's in hydro at this point and soil would give me a lot of wiggle room. I know I had trouble at my last house with promix, but I think I figured out the problem.. Because I used to do well in soil and promix. I started direct planting in big pots, causing over watering. I left my small 4x4 pots and 1 gals at the house I lived 2 places ago and only had my 3 gallons. I've always started in 4x4 then to 1 gal then to 3 gal and never had an issue, so that's the only thing I changed and failed miserable. So I'm going to go back to my soil routine for the mama's and should be good to go! 

Soil flashback 
  
4x4 tray stuff


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 8, 2015)

Glue grow is going OK. Have something funky going on here and not sure what it is but the buds are forming just fine. 30 days into flower. I think I have fixed the funky issue (overwatering or cal/mag, not sure) 
 
New cherry puff s1 babies 
 
Kushberry baby 
 
I'll see if there is anything worthwhile in these babies next flower cycle.


Gdp is on beast mode so I had to top them. Fast growing little shits, can't wait to sog them
 

Will be starting this harvest Friday and through the next few weeks.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 8, 2015)

my kushberry did that same little leaf mutation thing. Like the little tiny lopsided finger. 

so not impressed anymore with the GG#4?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 8, 2015)

papapayne said:


> my kushberry did that same little leaf mutation thing. Like the little tiny lopsided finger.
> 
> so not impressed anymore with the GG#4?


That's wild, I think it might be a Kush trait but not sure. A long time ago I had a Kush do the same thing and it never grew out of it, lots of 6 bladed and 8 blades leaves 

I might have to grow the gg4 one more time, it's killer stuff don't get me wrong but sooooo many people are vending it so it's time to start something new soon before the market gets saturated. I want to do the hb in place of it but im not sure if it'll finish in time for my needs  the buds are massive but airy, it has about 2.5 weeks to fill in, if it doesn't I can't run it, 10 wks is my limit


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 8, 2015)

The glue is turning out to be a massive yielder though, my buddies hitting 3 lbs per DE even at 60 days flower and it's just a solid resin bomb


----------



## papapayne (Jul 8, 2015)

yea i feel ya there! I bet in cali and colorado its really saturated with gg to...and will be. I am smoking some right now from dr.d81 as a matter of fact. i like it, but i do get what you mean. I am really curious to see how it does outdoor for me this year.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 8, 2015)

papapayne said:


> yea i feel ya there! I bet in cali and colorado its really saturated with gg to...and will be. I am smoking some right now from dr.d81 as a matter of fact. i like it, but i do get what you mean. I am really curious to see how it does outdoor for me this year.


I bet Eugene area will see a good bit of GG4 this fall


----------



## papapayne (Jul 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I bet Eugene area will see a good bit of GG4 this fall




Fuck ya lol. mine is stacking nodes remarkably tight...much tighter then it did indoors. prob 5 footer now, and 5 foot across. Its gonna be bitching seeing her stretch this august!


----------



## SupaM (Jul 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I bet Eugene area will see a good bit of GG4 this fall


Maaaan, the Queen City needs a bit of that around....lol ATB!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 9, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Maaaan, the Queen City needs a bit of that around....lol ATB!


You got my email? I have seen baby gorillas take flight before


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 10, 2015)

Blowindabx said:


> Alphaphase I'm in Colorado and have my red card do you have any seeds your willing to donate?


Sorry gg4 is a clone only strain so I don't have any seeds


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 10, 2015)

Hell yeah guys  I have a couple I'm vegging for a small outdoor run I'll put out next month just to flower them, I can't wait! 

The outdoor baby 
 


I'm having an issue with my glue run indoor, I'm not sure what's going on but it's not affected the buds, just the leaves  I put up a thread on ic mag about it but no bites. It's strange, here's the link to the thread if anyone can figure it out I'd be a happy camper 



https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=309383


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 11, 2015)

Unfortunately yeah, it's because of crossing borders and mail service is federal which mj is still illegal. It sucks, I know. Every state that it passes in the mail is a felony which is outrageous. I hear ya about club cuts, they all do suck and usually aren't even the real deal. There is only 1 club I know is legit in my area and it's like 2 hours away. Best bet is to use choice seed bank or attitude seed bank online. There are some awesome seeds and it might take a while to find a keeper, but when you do it'll be better than any clone only 'popular' crap. 

Check out karma genetics, exotic genetics and dynasty genetics. They are the bomb.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 11, 2015)

I would highly recommend Breeders boutique to...fair prices and I have always found a keeper in every pack.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 11, 2015)

Blowindabx said:


> Thanks bro I appreciate you taking the time to write me back I have ordered some seeds from attitude seeds and they are good. But sometimes the height runs threw my mind....... Are these really the genetics or just a fake????


No problem at all man! All the seeds from attitude are totally legit, no worries at all. Just go with a reputable breeder and don't get something because the picture looks good (I've learned the hard way doing that lol). With the girl scout cookies and awesome og crosses out now, there are so many nice choices that you cant really go wrong with. DNA genetics is pretty good too. As papapayne said, breeders boutique are pretty good as well from what I hear, I'm waiting for them to release the fireball strain. I ordered from them earlier this year and they have cheap prices and fast shipping. The only problem is the smaller selection of strains and I'm an og strain buff and they Don't really have ogs, but I want to try the sour cherry from them


----------



## papapayne (Jul 11, 2015)

yea their dog is og x headband, its becoming one of my favorite smokes. sour cherry is a awesome one to, great sour taste, very nice purple highlights.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2015)

Chemalope is dry. Looks good and has a awesome high! Smells fruity but with some fuel like undertones, I threw out the mama cuz I wanted chemy not so much fruit.
 
So I started a sour power x Chem. 
 
The cherry puff are doing OK I think. 
 
I'll be chopping the glue and clue this week, it looks Ike the clue just might yield a bit more but we'll see. The buds are definitely bigger and more frost and I like the smell alot more. I'll be doing 1 more run of glue but with a clue in there as well and I'll train them equally to see if the clue will take over. There's a really good chance but it's hard to tell now since I didn't top anything in the tray this run. 

I've transplanted the gdp into 1 gallon smart pots filled with hydroton. I finally got to the bottom of the rw problem. It was as simple as a timer. My timers are for hydroton and cycle for 15 minutes. People are saying you can flood rw for 15 minutes, but no one has my ebb systems and I use a cover with suspended pots, so I'm guessing there's a ton of humidity not allowing the rw to dry out as fast as hydroton does. My buddy hooked me up with a timer that cycles by the minute and over night brand new roots shot out and all gdp and rocking out now  I'm gonna go back to hydroton for a while but I will give the mini cubes another try sometime, I love the way they start plants and now that I know how to water them in my system after fully rooting, it may be a nice thing. 
 
Oh, and a huge surprise, the glue in flower are starting to get better! Manual floods, less floods, lower flood level, raised the light, added my calmag ratio that always worked. Not sure what helped, but they are eating nutes again! No more ppm spikes and drinking Hella lot of water, so i think they'll turn out fine, even though they are now ugly lol 

Well that's all folks


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2015)

Oh, almost got all my mama's transfered to organic soil and they are doing well, huge accomplishment


----------



## papapayne (Jul 14, 2015)

glad you got squared away man! That chemalope looks good, but i understand ya. Bar gets higher and higher for me as well. 

My short list for my keepers is always getting shorter and shorter lol.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks bro, I've had so many issues lately it was starting to drive me crazy lol

I hear ya with the keepers, it's tough out there bro, I'm down to just gdp, gg4, clue for mama's, and have the purple og 18, Kushberry, cherry puff and the spb x Chem next up to check out. It's tough throwing out strains, but even though alot weren't keepers, it'll be nice to have a variety head stash 

Here's a lower bud on the clue, she's really something special


----------



## papapayne (Jul 14, 2015)

for some reason that pic is not showing up for me, dont know if its my crap internet or rui.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 14, 2015)

looking good bro! looks like i will be going to promix or just organic soil again.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 14, 2015)

papapayne said:


> for some reason that pic is not showing up for me, dont know if its my crap internet or rui.


Here bro, maybe this will load better, my pics are huge mb size for some reason, I dunno how to make them smaller when I take a pic so here's a screen shot of the pic
 
Thanks doc! I'd go with soil if I were you, might as well, don't fix it if it ain't broken!! And you kick ass on soil! Promix is good, but I'm teetering on weather to transplant into promix at the moment too, but I'd much rather a water only. I look at it like this, if it looks like dirt, do it organic. If not, full hydro. But that's just me  I love organic and that's how I used to grow, I've done everything in between, and Hydro is my life indoor, but I started as an outdoor grower, so I miss it and want my mama's back in organics. You can not beat water only seriously. Why make things difficult with promix? Hope I talked you back into soil


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 14, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here bro, maybe this will load better, my pics are huge mb size for some reason, I dunno how to make them smaller when I take a pic so here's a screen shot of the pic
> View attachment 3459618
> Thanks doc! I'd go with soil if I were you, might as well, don't fix it if it ain't broken!! And you kick ass on soil! Promix is good, but I'm teetering on weather to transplant into promix at the moment too, but I'd much rather a water only. I look at it like this, if it looks like dirt, do it organic. If not, full hydro. But that's just me  I love organic and that's how I used to grow, I've done everything in between, and Hydro is my life indoor, but I started as an outdoor grower, so I miss it and want my mama's back in organics. You can not beat water only seriously. Why make things difficult with promix? Hope I talked you back into soil


the thing with me having a greenhouse and running year round outdoor soil would keep shit constant too. @papapayne was talking about it just the other day.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 14, 2015)

For sure man, if you're going to do a year round green house, then soil is the key 100%. Shit, do raised beds. That's what I'd do, raised beds, no til, pull and plant, keep it rolling smoothly, have a yard of super soil made up for top dressings, easy peasy! If you have a water spicket out by the green house set up some drip rings, automatic garden, you just harvest.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 14, 2015)

ya, now that I have the space I'm swapping back into soil/compost teas/cover crops true living organics style. once I have rabbits running, geese manure, chicken manure, and my own compost it makes no sense to run coco in my mind. I am missing the taste to from organics.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 14, 2015)

For sure payne, it's even better when you have your own animals for ferts, that's how our farm was back east. I don't realize any difference in taste though, I mean outdoor usually comes out a bit different than indoor of the same strain, but I've never done outdoor synthetic to compare, only indoor comparison. What I noticed indoor is the veg is slower, but other than that it's the same at the end, and now a slower veg kind of appeals to me lol, I can't seem to keep up anymore


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 14, 2015)

Oh, Payne, to get the same taste as organics with synthetics, drop out all N the last 2 or 3 weeks, keep p, k, ca, and MG at decent levels though, that'll get ya the same smell/taste, it's the N that gets people's synthetic grows to be complained about by the organic growers lol, it's easy to fix though, you want green leaves up top and yellow at the bottom


----------



## SupaM (Jul 15, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here bro, maybe this will load better, my pics are huge mb size for some reason, I dunno how to make them smaller when I take a pic so here's a screen shot of the pic
> View attachment 3459618
> Thanks doc! I'd go with soil if I were you, might as well, don't fix it if it ain't broken!! And you kick ass on soil! Promix is good, but I'm teetering on weather to transplant into promix at the moment too, but I'd much rather a water only. I look at it like this, if it looks like dirt, do it organic. If not, full hydro. But that's just me  I love organic and that's how I used to grow, I've done everything in between, and Hydro is my life indoor, but I started as an outdoor grower, so I miss it and want my mama's back in organics. You can not beat water only seriously. Why make things difficult with promix? Hope I talked you back into soil


Great advice, Bro! Couldn't have said it any better, but I'm organically biased. lol ATB!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 15, 2015)

Clue grenades


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 15, 2015)

Headbanger #2 pheno


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 16, 2015)

Little blt bud I sampled last night, finally an indica that makes me pass out! Keeping it all for head stash since I tossed the mama. Good bud though, what a bitch to trim! Ain't nobody got time fo Dat! Lol
 

Glue at 6 weeks, I'm chopping at 8, I'm starting to think now that the yellowing is an internal disease.i got looking closely and some branches of the same plant are perfectly healthy and green, while being on a massively yellow plant. It's gotta be inside the plant so I'm cutting it short and chopping in 2 weeks and putting in another batch. 
 

The last of the 4x4 tray, 5 Headbanger #1. Letting these go another 10 days then chopping at 10 full weeks.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 20, 2015)

Either the smart pots not doing its job, or I just grow more root system than a smart pot can handle. They might have to make alpha smart pots for me. #growstrongplants #culltherunts 

Good day. 

 


Oh yeah, some buds. 
 


The good news. The ol lady gave me the go ahead to upgrade some things late summer/early fall, so I'll be getting the gear soon and starting the setup to have it ready to flip the switch when needed


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 20, 2015)

Here's a good read. It touches on organic and Hydro. 

http://bigbudsmag.com/is-organic-marijuana-tastier-healthier/

Next stop, organic passive hydro! That's the only thing I haven't tried, coco and and organic hydro, it could be the icing on the buds, who knows. I think I already have the nutes from some samples I was sent, this will be a fun experiment


----------



## papapayne (Jul 20, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Either the smart pots not doing its job, or I just grow more root system than a smart pot can handle. They might have to make alpha smart pots for me. #growstrongplants #culltherunts
> 
> Good day.
> 
> ...


qawesome! it must be in the air. My misses wants me to "get after it" so she can go to RN school, so im going to actually frame a room up.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 21, 2015)

Hell yeah bro! That's great! It's the green rush, and that's such a great use for it  

Hey does anyone see a teddy bear face on this bud?!


----------



## papapayne (Jul 21, 2015)

oh ya, and I i nearly always see the roots come out of smart pots. Happy healthy plants usually seem to do it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 21, 2015)

Right on, this is only the 2nd time I've used then, but usually I just seen root tips but this root was 4" long with feeder roots growing out the side, it tripped me out lol, first time I've seen a massive root busting through but there's a first for everything  

Purple og 18 looking so og


----------



## SupaM (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice 3 finger...just reordered some OG18, my favorite so far....ran it for years! How's the purple version? ATB!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 21, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Nice 3 finger...just reordered some OG18, my favorite so far....ran it for years! How's the purple version? ATB!


Right on bro, I haven't tried either yet but am stoked to run it soon, I hear a lot of good about the og 18s


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 23, 2015)

Well the tray is fully harvested. Looks like keeping the hb1 was the smart thing to do. Heavy yields for no training and very little veg, should get 2 Oz of each of them which is insane for a sour that was only 8" when flowered and untopped. 

  


Looks like I timed things just right, the gdp are bout ready to be thrown on the tray. 
 


And also just have to get something off my chest. I can't believe things I've been hearing about a riu member. Makes me sick. Last year when I said I always go with my gut, there is a reason for it, because I'm always fucking right. I may have given the benefit of the doubt, but fuck. Couldn't believe others over the course of this year had the same exact experience, so there is no doubts there's some Fuckerd up members on here. 

Shits gotta be true if 20 people are having the same problem right? Tried to warm people, but there's still those complete dumb ass people without a clue getting fucked by that same member without even knowing. That part is funny to me, idiots. Oh well. 

End rant.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 23, 2015)

looking great Alpha man!
and all i can say is fuck the ass holes. if they cant figure out he is a fucking con then they get what they have coming i guess


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks brotha! I'm stoked to finally have a rotation going, it was tough for a while only harvesting 1 time every few months, it feels like it's going smooth now though 

And AMEN bro!!! Ugh, that shit grinds my gears so much. I deal with too much sickness and people that are sick, and someone to fake or use something like that for personal gains? Pisses me off. Dude should be banned seriously.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 24, 2015)

well, for once I am glad to not know whats going on lol. but in general, I think the q uality of the average joe is not exactly the same as it was say 50 years ago. there definitely has done a lot of softening up the last generation, and it seems that more often people are arrogant piss ants that are so clueless to reality its pathetic. 

she looks like some nice smoke, how far in was she?


----------



## SupaM (Jul 24, 2015)

Plants look great, Alpha! ATB!


----------



## keeper1981 (Jul 24, 2015)

That shit looks tasty my friend good job.......


----------



## yktind (Jul 24, 2015)

Great job, Alpha!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks guys  today I got the tray and res all cleaned up and ready for new plants and started lowering the nute levels on the gg4. Can't wait to flower some new stuff

Payne, you don't even wanna know, just some bs forum crap that I wish I didn't even know about  the headbangers were pulled at 10 weeks, I wanted to let them go 11 weeks, but just didn't know if an extra week would have made much of a difference. I'm pretty sure they'll be completely done by 10 weeks next time I run them, this run I left the lights on 2x in the first 2 weeks, so I think they just got confused and finished later than they should have, damn little mistakes lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 24, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks guys  today I got the tray and res all cleaned up and ready for new plants and started lowering the nute levels on the gg4. Can't wait to flower some new stuff
> 
> Payne, you don't even wanna know, just some bs forum crap that I wish I didn't even know about  the headbangers were pulled at 10 weeks, I wanted to let them go 11 weeks, but just didn't know if an extra week would have made much of a difference. I'm pretty sure they'll be completely done by 10 weeks next time I run them, this run I left the lights on 2x in the first 2 weeks, so I think they just got confused and finished later than they should have, damn little mistakes lol


I finally started the mini split install today and got the outside unit anchored and the piece of siding off to run the lines in. I am going to put the disconnect up in just a minute


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 24, 2015)

Hell yeah bro, that will do ya well no doubt! Are you gonna make the room with the split the drying room too? I got lucky and realized there's an ac in the spare room thank God, it gets so fucking hot here and I did not want to have to buy another ac lol. It's an old ac but it keeps the drying room 70 degrees at 55%rh so I got wicked lucky


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 24, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah bro, that will do ya well no doubt! Are you gonna make the room with the split the drying room too? I got lucky and realized there's an ac in the spare room thank God, it gets so fucking hot here and I did not want to have to buy another ac lol. It's an old ac but it keeps the drying room 70 degrees at 55%rh so I got wicked lucky


I hope to have to give up my bedroom come fall harvest


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm sure you'll be sleeping on the couch with a big smile on your face brotha


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2015)

Hello!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Hello!


Hey MO! You found my lair! This is where you can have a front seat view to all of my shenanigans


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2015)

I can't believe I missed this for so long! I thought I was subscribed to your thread! Now I have a bunch of reading to do!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I can't believe I missed this for so long! I thought I was subscribed to your thread! Now I have a bunch of reading to do!


You haven't missed too much bro, just alot of my jibber jabber lol. I'm gonna flower out 16 gdp within the next week though and do a sog (I might have to pull some of them depending on the stretch though, I've never grown it before so I have no idea what it'll do and how it'll fill out the tray). Then I Harvest some glue in a week and will be doing one more glue run. About 30 days into the next glue run, I'm adding 14 more ebb buckets and two more lights so After that things will be more diverse. I have some new strains and will be upgrading the flower room so I can pheno hunt, so stoked! But for now I have to monocrop which is kinda boring 

Hoping to pick up Gelato and sunset sherbet in a couple weeks to add to the mama room too since it's "all the rave" from what I hear lol


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2015)

One of Subcools strains he likes to call Lime Slurpy. I love citrus and fruity smelling/tasting strains. It is a California thing


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 27, 2015)

Mohican said:


> One of Subcools strains he likes to call Lime Slurpy. I love citrus and fruity smelling/tasting strains. It is a California thing


I had that from them and lost the clone


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2015)

Noooooooooo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 27, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Noooooooooo


I know I am going to see the guy this week so I will see what is up and see it in flower


----------



## papapayne (Jul 27, 2015)

im looking forward to seeing the GDP bro. I have enjoyed dr.d81's granddaddy balls quite a bit, in fact I think we are going to pollinate my wet dreams outdoors with a nice male, although with as many seeds as we both have, maybe not.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 27, 2015)

That slimer kicks ass!! They have it at oregrown in Oregon, cuts and buds


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 27, 2015)

I just got the flood table leveled out today and threw 17 into flower Payne  stoked for it too!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2015)

Nice jungle!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 27, 2015)

They are all in hydroton in smart pots except one is in 50/50 rw croutons and hydroton in a plastic pot. This time I'm only doing one test plant and keeping the rest in what I know how to grow in so no more snafus lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks MO  it's my first run with it but it was really easy in veg so I think flower will go smooth, fingers crossed


----------



## papapayne (Jul 27, 2015)

is the gdp one you have flowered before? are they same pheno or from seed?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 27, 2015)

I've never run a purple strain before, this is my first run from a clone, it's kens gdp from Harborside. I guess it's not as good as the original gdp but it's not bad from what I hear


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 27, 2015)

Here's the flowers from this cut, it's got a nice purple to it


----------



## SupaM (Jul 27, 2015)

Those are Beauts! Makes me want to crack open my pack of GDP, but I had horrible luck with his other strains germinating(Bay11, Ken's Kush). Should be a great run Alpha! ATB!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2015)

Harborside is known for its high quality cuts.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 28, 2015)

Def pop those gdp supam! That's his only good one I hear, should be something good in there  

For sure MO, I'm taking a trip there in a couple weeks I think to see what they have 


My back is killing me  finally done trimming, sour d is such a bitch to trim grr, but it's finally done!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 28, 2015)

Looking good bro!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 28, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's the flowers from this cut, it's got a nice purple to it
> View attachment 3467322


Those kens gdp cuts were from the same dickhead who sold me some pretty good bananna og's, but some bunk ass chemfire and purple-cookies cuts. But it is kens gdp, just not from harborside.
@AlphaPhase, where'd you get those bomb ass purple nugs from bro? They look killer 4sho!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 28, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looking good bro!


Thanks bro! 



Aeroknow said:


> Those kens gdp cuts were from the same dickhead who sold me some pretty good bananna og's, but some bunk ass chemfire and purple-cookies cuts. But it is kens gdp, just not from harborside.
> @AlphaPhase, where'd you get those bomb ass purple nugs from bro? They look killer 4sho!


Well fuck! It damn well better be kens gdp! I'll hunt that mofo down if it's not 


Just got the next batch of clones planted and ready for veg, you need 2 glue clones? I have 2 extra


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 28, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro!
> 
> 
> Well fuck! It damn well better be kens gdp! I'll hunt that mofo down if it's not
> ...


Nah, I'm good mang. Thx though.
But seriously, are those the gdp nugs I gave you back then? They look better than what I remember


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 28, 2015)

Yeah I'm pretty sure, I think I've only gotten gdp from you so it's gotta be like 99% sure


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 28, 2015)

There isn't really enough sun to do anything out door at my house is there? I could throw them in dirt but I don't wanna waste time to grow some bunk :/


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 28, 2015)

But if the sun is good enough I might, just seems there's not enough direct sun I dunno


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 28, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> But if the sun is good enough I might, just seems there's not enough direct sun I dunno


you need 6 hours of direct light to get good bud


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 28, 2015)

They'd probably just get ripped off anyways


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 28, 2015)

But if you want to attemp a few plants, I have a couple for ya. One 707 headband and one ghostrider. I'm sure they'll yield more than those small little gdp's will this late in the season


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 28, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> They'd probably just get ripped off anyways


that is some bull shit there. i am sleeping in my greenhouse!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm not sure if I get 6 hrs before the sun peaks on the house and causes shade  and the fucking rippers grr. I keep forgetting about that too, not to mention I'm not supposed to grow outside. Damn it, I throw away so many clones, I can't wait to move into a place I own with over an acre next year. I neeeeeeed to grow outside, it's been like 2 years!! My last outdoor crop I killed it with 10ft plants in NY, I miss those monsters!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 28, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> that is some bull shit there. i am sleeping in my greenhouse!


Yeah it is. But unfortunately where he lives, it's notorious for that shit.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 28, 2015)

sad shit man, it's a jungle out there. Looks of a neighborhood are way too deceiving around here. It looks like a retirement center lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 28, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> sad shit man, it's a jungle out there. Looks of a neighborhood are way too deceiving around here. It looks like a retirement center lol


Well,

You'll never know unless you try. Rite?
I'm sure you'll be good with some small ones. Trying to grow some trees would = thievery, guaranteed though.
Fuckin punk ass kids!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 28, 2015)

Yeah there's not enough time for trees but maybe a couple small ones. I could flower out all the cuts I haven't run yet for free to see if they are any good!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 28, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yeah there's not enough time for trees but maybe a couple small ones. I could flower out all the cuts I haven't run yet for free to see if they are any good!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 28, 2015)

Lol, will do man will do.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 1, 2015)

Gg4 
 
 
Gg4 lower 
 

So greasy. I'm happy with the harvest. Even though the plants yellowed and had some wierd issues since week 3 or 4, they did well in the yield dept. Really thinking there's 2.5ish of the 10 plants with 1600w but I have to wait to dry it and see the real numbers. It's the densest of the buds I've grown in a long time, really heavy buds. Even the lowers are chunks of resin. All in all, the glue is a hardy strain that can take a beating and still come out like a champ.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2015)

I had a blue dream that I fed nothing but PK and it was yellow as hell but so sparkly!

Those are winners AP! Beautiful pictures


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks bro  I have a feeling it's going to be super smooth with the lack of nitrogen it had in flower, I'm so surprised at the denseness of the buds which makes me think I'm going to start cutting n out completely mid flower from now on. It's hard to look at yellow plants but if the end result is more weight at harvest then I'll definitely do it  I know nitrogen can screw-up bud sets and can cause fluffier buds, so maybe I'm on to something here. 

I really want to try a blue dream grow sometime, I feel like everyone has grown it except me, it looks like an awesome plant


----------



## papapayne (Aug 1, 2015)

you going to the bbq ya? If so ill bring ya a wet dreams. Its a blue dream cross  and a good plant to have in the garden!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 1, 2015)

papapayne said:


> you going to the bbq ya? If so ill bring ya a wet dreams. Its a blue dream cross  and a good plant to have in the garden!


so that means you are going to try to go?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 1, 2015)

papapayne said:


> you going to the bbq ya? If so ill bring ya a wet dreams. Its a blue dream cross  and a good plant to have in the garden!


That'd be dope! I think we're going, aero mentioned it to me but I can't remember when he said it was, I'd love to go tho, I've been feeling a lot better lately, last year I was feeling like shit alot and couldn't make it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> That'd be dope! I think we're going, aero mentioned it to me but I can't remember when he said it was, I'd love to go tho, I've been feeling a lot better lately, last year I was feeling like shit alot and couldn't make it


It will be mid December.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 1, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> It will be mid December.


Hell yeah then there is plenty of time to prepare and get some assorted samples going


----------



## papapayne (Aug 1, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> so that means you are going to try to go?


yea, based on what you said, I am going to go. you going to Ya?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 1, 2015)

papapayne said:


> yea, based on what you said, I am going to go. you going to Ya?


Yea man
I think you will be fine and if shit gets crazy then We will kick it at the camp site with one or two guys and get baked


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 2, 2015)

Got some cuts in the cloner, why I'm not sure, but I felt that clones needed to be in there lol. So I'm cloning everything and will figure something out for them later. I realized I have 11 flood buckets so I think I'm going to flower out the purple og 18 with the last batch of glue and clue. It looks so og so I'm kinda excited about it.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2015)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## papapayne (Aug 3, 2015)

Man, every time I smoke the GG#4, and see your pics, then go in my greenhouse and see the 7 foot gg, I get excited as fuck to see it bud out.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks MO, here she is stretching with the light on, she's a nice looking og for sure  
 

Right on Payne, I'm stoked to see your and docs outdoor glue!! They look so monstrous! They are going to kill it under the sun that's for sure  I can't even imagine the buds it'll put out outside 

Heres some cherry puff twins 
 

And a sour biker Chem. She's been growing quickly and I'm pumped


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 5, 2015)

Well after some thought, I think I'm gonna put my mama's back on a flood tray. As much as I wanted to get some soil mama's going, it just won't be fast enough for my needs  my hydro just grows so much faster and I'll be needing alot of clones and the turn around time is just plain quicker unfortunately. I'm gonna order a bigger flood tray this week and ditch the tent I suppose. I think I'll keep the soil mama's for house plants though because I can't see myself tossing them 

Mama's 
 

And the soil would be mama's  



Started vegging for the last run of the glue for awhile. I took out the 1 clue and will be replacing with purple og 18 since I already know how the clue is, real curious about the pog 18 now, hoping it's good!


----------



## yktind (Aug 6, 2015)

Looking Awesome, Alpha!

Had to shut my grow down for a little while. We are moving in October, hopefully to a house with a garage. So I'm really enjoying all these grows while my tents are empty and packed away.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2015)

Here is some outdoor goodness to help you through your transition:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks ytkind  I hope the time flies for ya until October, I get really antsy when I can't grow lol.

Very nice MO! I love some outdoor, I want to live in your county, mine sucks 

I decided to pull 2/10 gg4 out of veg and replace them with a clue and a purple og, I need to really make up my mind lol. 2 gg4 were kind of runty anyway and the clones rooted Hella fast this round so I might take 1 more gg4 out and put a Kushberry in there so I can run all the new gear that I haven't flowered yet. Decisions decisions

Anyways, dinner is served


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 6, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks ytkind  I hope the time flies for ya until October, I get really antsy when I can't grow lol.
> 
> Very nice MO! I love some outdoor, I want to live in your county, mine sucks
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks doc  I'm so over trimming I think I'll be paying someone next harvest, too old for this shit, and yes I'm only 30 lol


----------



## papapayne (Aug 7, 2015)

yea i need to trim some shit and I so don't want to!


----------



## Smokin Slot (Aug 7, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks ytkind  I hope the time flies for ya until October, I get really antsy when I can't grow lol.
> 
> Very nice MO! I love some outdoor, I want to live in your county, mine sucks
> 
> ...


Looks great ! 

Do my first grow and can´t wait to get my first buds


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 7, 2015)

papapayne said:


> yea i need to trim some shit and I so don't want to!


I wish trichomes didn't fall off so easy or I'd use a trimming machine lol. Shit, if it was just for me I probably wouldn't even trim it. I'm stilllll trimming, probably a couple more days left, I just want to go hang out in the sun, or anything but this 



Smokin Slot said:


> Looks great !
> 
> Do my first grow and can´t wait to get my first buds


Thanks bro, and good luck on your first grow, it's a truly rewarding experience


----------



## papapayne (Aug 7, 2015)

yea just trimmed up what I needed for the dr, still have mroe hanging, just over it for today lol.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 7, 2015)

Trim outside in the sun!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 7, 2015)

I can't because my yard is loose dirt and it's dusty af out there  as much as I love my new rental, I HATE the yard. I've been meaning to put down some stone or something but I keep forgetting, but there definitely needs to be a ground cover. Between my cat and 2 dogs, holy shit it's like the dust bowl lol.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2015)

Astroturf!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 8, 2015)

I want astroturf so bad! I saw a home make over on TV (some channel I watch) and that stuff is the tits! I'd love to have that


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2015)

Never needs mowing! Never needs watering (occasional rinse). Always green! No fleas...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 8, 2015)

How much is it per sqf? Id love to put it here, but I rent now  but I just started a savings account so I can buy next year and I want it


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2015)

So many different versions. I am sure that the lush stuff is spendy.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> So many different versions. I am sure that the lush stuff is spendy.


Good stuff always is


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm saving for the good stuff  I want a lush lawn and that's hard to find here, and if it lasts a long time with no water, well, you're a Californian, you see where I'm going with this


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 8, 2015)

The cherry puffs @oldman60 and Kushberry are starting to be teens  I'm gonna run a Kushberry this cycle and the cherry puff next cycle (I took the clue out of the veg tray and put the Kushberry in, I finally decided lol) 

The gdp are going crazy in flower stretch, they'll be 2 wks Sunday so I'll update then


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2015)

It all looks so happy!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks man, there's some calmag whores in there I haven't taken care of yet, but all in all they've been some submissive ladies  I have a new tray coming for them to play on next week so I can get then out of the tent (it gets so hot in there), I'd really like a t5 for them too


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 8, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks man, there's some calmag whores in there I haven't taken care of yet, but all in all they've been some submissive ladies  I have a new tray coming for them to play on next week so I can get then out of the tent (it gets so hot in there), I'd really like a t5 for them too


As you already figured out that CP is a food hog the more you give it the more it wants.
They are gorgeous as always. They don't mind heat my room can hit the low 90's at times
the just drink a little more.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 8, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> As you already figured out that CP is a food hog the more you give it the more it wants.
> They are gorgeous as always. They don't mind heat my room can hit the low 90's at times
> the just drink a little more.


Right on bro, I'm gonna give it a good feed tonight, she is definitely a hungry girl, I swear I heard them whispering "where's my steak and potatoes" lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 9, 2015)

Hey yall, this is where my train stops. I'm leaving riu for awhile. When I get pissed off being here more than the good stuff, well it's time to leave. Wishing everyone good vibes. Bon voyage and happy growing.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2015)

I will miss you and your garden!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 9, 2015)

sad to see you go but i love to watch you walk away... wait what never mind anyway brother its been great watching you grow and i am sure you still will be so keep up the good work and hope to see you around in the future if not all the best


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2015)

Is this because of DST and the cloner? I went through the same thing with Subcool and LEDs. 

They both have a way of doing things that has become familiar and safe. When they step out of that safe zone it gets frustrating. Being a teacher is difficult. It requires an infinite amount of patience.

You are growing such amazing plants and contribute so much here I wish you wouldn't leave.

Safety break 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks dudes, it's just at the point where it feels like I'm wasting breath trying to help people. Man, the last thread I was helping someone with an issue and told them on page 1 what to do. 6 weeks later they figure it out and did exactly what I said to do on page 1 haha. It takes me forever to type things out on my phone and I only will give advice about things I am 100% certain of. But, people do have their own ways of doing things I guess, it just really annoys the piss out of me when people deny what I am telling them. I've grown in hydro for a long time and I've used home made aerocloners before commercial bought cloners were even available lol. I ask many questions here, but never get answers, I give a lot of advice but most is over looked. 

Anyways, this is how it goes when getting stem rot in cloners. Chlorine is used to prevent pathogens. When you start with a clean cloner and use preventive chlorine, pathogens can not live, or rather the little amount in the new cloner or water is so small it's killed instantly by the chlorine. The problem I think people are having is this. They are using their cloner thinking everything is OK, when in fact, bacteria is beginning and multiplying. Then when people see stem rot or the like, could be a month later, or 8 months, they think they can use x product and things will be OK. It doesn't work like that. Pathogens live in microscopic places and are a bitch. Prevention is key. Don't let it happen in the first place. You can't add a prevention after pathogens have already established. The preventative you would use now would be in such high dose it would kill your plant before it would kill the pathogens. I've tried telling everyone this since last year, many times. All you need for cloning is a sterilizing additive or a beneficial additive. No fancy water, no timers, not a damn thing, just tap water, your cloner and a sterilizer. That's step one from when you buy a cloner. Maybe it was over looked, but we are growers.. We need to absorb everything to be successful. I haven't seen too many questions being asked from anyone,(maybe newbs) until they already have a problem and they are trying to fix it fast. Not many people that I've seen here have tried to learn until something bad happens, until then everyone is a pro in their minds. 

What happened to people wanting to learn more about their passion? Seems a lot of people just want to rush shit and skip steps. Everyone has a strong point in growing here I'm assuming, no? Taking advice from someone that knows a lot about something would be a good start to benefit a grower that doesn't have knowledge of x subject. I've mentioned so many useful things about cloning just in this thread (which not many people follow I assume) and the 600. people should be pros at cloning and never lose a clone. So this is my last helpful post. A video I made of how to properly boil and disinfect neoprene collars in a couple minutes. Good luck to everyone, hopefully people start learning again and stop being pros about subjects they are new to. I just don't have the patience anymore to repeat everything 100 times, this isn't directly towards anyone, just was the tipping point after going in circles with people here for a year. Anyways, hope this helps u out @DST . Later dudes. (I might pop into this thread occasionally. Safety meeting time


----------



## SupaM (Aug 9, 2015)

ATB to you, Alpha. I've enjoed your show while I was here. Sorry cats got to you, but that's how it goes on these public forums....you meet some great people as well as the occasional dick or two. That's why I don't say much...
Keep doin' what you do, and be safe! ATB!


----------



## papapayne (Aug 9, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey yall, this is where my train stops. I'm leaving riu for awhile. When I get pissed off being here more than the good stuff, well it's time to leave. Wishing everyone good vibes. Bon voyage and happy growing.



I couldn't like this one man! Very sad to see ya go, as I love stopping in here to see whats going on in your garden. Definitely can see the passion for the plant come thru, and that's always a lose to the community. but alas, you are a grown ass man, and need not explain any decision, so if this is what you need, I wish you luck my friend. 

you are always welcome on my threads, and I hope to see you rocking again. In the mean time, Ill smoke a bowl of gorilla glue in your honor. 

Stay free, stay high

papa


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks dudes. Hope all is well with all of ya and your gardens are kicking ass 

Not much new over my way, just same old same old.

I have a batch of gdp that will be coming down in 2 weeks or so and a batch of glue that hit flower a week ago. I'm finally giving the purple OG , cherry puff, kushberry and sour OG Chem their first run. The sour OG Chem has me really excited because it grows extremely well and perfectly, kind of like a trifoloate. Parallel nodes rather than alternating, which could be a great thing. We shall see.

I think the glue is back to being healthy again, not sure, but so far they are stretching like they should and aren't showing sick signs like before, except the strange small leaves again. But the leaves are a bit bigger this time so fingers crossed.

The purple OG is far left front and kushberry is far left back . Pog18 veges quick. That and the kushberry had 3 weeks veg while the gg4 had about 4.5, so it's a bit smaller but not by much. I really like it so far. The kushberry doesn't look like it will yield well with the short veg time, but it's smells like berries, so I'm hoping the smoke is OK. Cherry puff is far right middle and the sour OG Chem is far right back by the wall. They are in soil, along with another gg4 in soil on that side.

Got new mama's vegging and some gdp babies that were just put into veg the other day. After this batch I'll be running ghostrider or sherbert, haven't decided yet but I've got some time to think about it 

Keep it real riu fam 

Gdp
  

Gg4, pog18, kushberry, cherry puff and sogchem


The sogchem mama structure

Mamas
 to


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 8, 2015)

Good to see you buddy! Shit looks great


----------



## papapayne (Sep 8, 2015)

Looking dope mnan! Glad to see the update, hope all is well.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2015)

Beautiful! So clean!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 10, 2015)

Oh man, Alpha, very sad you felt you had to leave for a while. I may not post much in your threads but always check in every now and then, you have one of the cleanest systems and beautiful plants I've seen. The advice you give is always solid, I'm sorry people don't appreciate it, all the peeps in here do though! 
Stay high man and try not to let the douchebags worry you


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 10, 2015)

Alpha, everything looks great as usual your gdp's look fire cp looks good to.
Keep 'em smokin' bro.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks guys! That means a lot eastcoast! I figure if I stay in my own zone here on this thread, it'll be all good  I'm glad I can help the people who appreciate it when I can no doubt 

I proposed to my gf this week so this guy is officially engaged!! Really happy  feels really good to have all of her family and mine supporting us. I never knew er family liked me as much as they do, it's great! 

I harvest the gdp in about a week, it's some serious rock hard stinky buds, such a potent berry skunk smell and beautiful flowers
 

I ot my first herm! The cherry puff I got from oldman was a male, but had a few pisitls here and there. Mostly male though, so I'm assuming it's a true herm though I've never seen one before. It had mixed clusters of balls and hairs all on the same nodes/flowers which were all over the top of the branches. Trippy! Everything else looks good though, so the pog18, spog and kushberry will continue along with the glue. They are starting to get quite big and loving life so far, 3" of growth each day for the last few days, I'm hoping I have enough height  so far they are about 4' off the ground at 2 weeks into flower. I don't see any thing wrong with the glue so far so my hopes are still high, in fact they are back to growing like they did the first grow I had with them which is a huge plus!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 12, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks guys! That means a lot eastcoast! I figure if I stay in my own zone here on this thread, it'll be all good  I'm glad I can help the people who appreciate it when I can no doubt
> 
> I proposed to my gf this week so this guy is officially engaged!! Really happy  feels really good to have all of her family and mine supporting us. I never knew er family liked me as much as they do, it's great!
> 
> ...


HA! I told you I'd get you one. Now your cherry (puff) is broke lol.
Congratulations on your engagement may you be blessed with happiness and realized dreams.
Best vibes coming at you both.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 12, 2015)

Congregations buddy on the engagement and lovely grow


----------



## papapayne (Sep 12, 2015)

congrats man!! and everything looks awesome. I hope your kushberry treats ya good, it was a really good smoke when I grew it.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 13, 2015)

Dude!! Massive congrats on getting engaged, that is great news 
Great work on the GDP too, she looks magical! She also looks very close to my GDP pheno of candyland I just finished, just lovely!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 13, 2015)

Here's a pic of the candyland for you


----------



## Mohican (Sep 13, 2015)

See - things always seem crappy right before they get awesome!

I had a terrible year and now I have my dream job!

I remember the day I proposed to Mrs Mo. We were at a Bob's Big Boy.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SupaM (Sep 13, 2015)

Congrats Alpha! Good sh!t brotha! That GDP makes me wanna pop mine asap. ATB!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Congrats Alpha! Good sh!t brotha! That GDP makes me wanna pop mine asap. ATB!


Haha the only problem is it is a 1 in a 1000 pheno. Those seeds like to auto flower and throw a lot of males.


----------



## SupaM (Sep 13, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Haha the only problem is it is a 1 in a 1000 pheno. Those seeds like to auto flower and throw a lot of males.


Truthfully, I'd be pressed to run them....I had shit luck with any of his other strains, horrible germination rates. When/if I do decide to run them, I have ten to choose from, or maybe a good cut will come my way...who knows...Thanks though. ATB!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2015)

Alpha i have my cemalope outside now. It had a ruff summer but it is taking to soil faster than most i transfered. Clones are rooted in dirt so look way better then the mom already.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks so much everyone!!! It was such a great day!! Here's the spot we went to when I popped the question, it was amazing! We had to walk a couple miles down a train track that had a rock wall on one side and a small cliff on the other, to get to the falls. Was gnarly!! Thank god no trains went by at the time lol, but it was so worth it 

That Candyland looks dank af eastcoast! Thats one of the better looking phenos I've seen of it, very nice! I was thinking of grabbing a candyland cut on my next clone run but I'm not sure if it's a good pheno, the pictures of it that I've seen were so/so, but I still may try it out

Such a crazy thing to see a true herm like that oldman! My friends get herms that just have a few balls here and there, but I've never seen a full on herm before, was really a epic moment! It sucks they aren't any good for breeding and such, but damn, it was the most amazing looking male structure I've seen, I just wish it didn't have the few pistils or it would make for some great breeding gear 

Payne, the kushberry smells fantastic! Really potent berry smell. At first it was the shortest plant during the stretch, then all of a sudden it shot up and got lanky, but put on a decent amount of nodes during the stretch, really looking forward to it. My buddy has one in flower as well in soil I think and he said he's really liking it so far, too 

Congrats on getting your dream job Mo! That's excellent! Do ya mind me asking what you're doing? Stoked for you bro! They say if you love your job, you'll never work a day in your life, so here's to your official retirement! Cheers!

Might as well pop those beans supaM, you never know what you're going to get. The one I have I believe is a clone only, but I'm certain it came from his seed stock somewhere down the line, so chances are slim, but I've had some really great luck popping a couple new beans each run. The sour power og x chem is in beast mode right now and possibly the best looking plant I've had in a long long time, perfect structure for a chem og line (just hoping the flowers it puts out are on par lol)

Very nice chemalope doc!! Glad you're still running it  I'm going to pop another in the near future, the yield and growth were very good on my first run, but the tangilope genes are so dominant, I'm really hoping for a different smell somewhere in the beans left. Hoping you get a killer pheno!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## oldman60 (Sep 13, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> View attachment 3499334


Gorgeous Alpha, perfect place.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 13, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks so much everyone!!! It was such a great day!! Here's the spot we went to when I popped the question, it was amazing! We had to walk a couple miles down a train track that had a rock wall on one side and a small cliff on the other, to get to the falls. Was gnarly!! Thank god no trains went by at the time lol, but it was so worth it
> 
> That Candyland looks dank af eastcoast! Thats one of the better looking phenos I've seen of it, very nice! I was thinking of grabbing a candyland cut on my next clone run but I'm not sure if it's a good pheno, the pictures of it that I've seen were so/so, but I still may try it out
> 
> ...


Oh mate, that place looks bliss, perfect spot  
Cheers mate, the candyland was some of the nicest green I've had in a while, only issue was she didn't yield well at all. I still used her in a cross though so hopefully the cross will increase it a bit! 
I also got what looks like the bay platinum cookies pheno, I can't be too sure though as we don't have any real deal cookie cuts here in Oz, that I know of. Overall though, both pheno's were dank and delicious smoke! 
What do you think mate? A bay platinum cookies pheno?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hell yea alpha!


----------



## papapayne (Sep 13, 2015)

go a little further back from the cola so i can see the structure, and I can probably tell ya if its cookies or not. cookies has weaseled into my garden many times. 

Ap, perfect spot man, wishing your engagement good vibes. We may have to do some cut swapping, all this talk of kushberry has me reminiscing.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks guys, I wanna go camping there I the future  was my favorite waterfall to date! 

Eastcoast, it's hard to say. I've not had my own gsc yet, but I've seen a couple. They look og-ish for the most part to me. That looks on par with an OG, platinum OG possibly? If ya can post another pic Payne might be able to help more. It looks like some good shit none the less!! I'm putting my money on an OG rather than gsc but I don't have much experience with that genre


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 15, 2015)

Here's the gdp 1 week out from harvest. Man, I know it's a low yielder compared to some gear, but it changed my opinion on purple gear and I haven't even smoked it yet lol. I've always been against purple buds, never really grown them out before myself. I had some purple urkel flowering right before moving to CA, but had to have someone take it over and never got to sample it or see it finish. It didn't look quite like this but my buddy said he thinks there's urkel in it. He said cali is all about the purple and now I can see why  

From the smell, the colors, the crystals, it's looking completely different than all the purples I've had. I'm hoping to get 1.5 off the grow but I'm hearing that's pretty hard to do unfortunately, so we'll see. Maybe if I let it go 9 full weeks it'll squeak by 24zips but I'm not sure if I'll do that. Either way I saved a mama plant and have another batch vegging now, low yielder or not lol. I may keep a nice chunk of it for myself so I can offset the yield and not grow it for a while if it does end up sub par


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 15, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's the gdp 1 week out from harvest. Man, I know it's a low yielder compared to some gear, but it changed my opinion on purple gear and I haven't even smoked it yet lol. I've always been against purple buds, never really grown them out before myself. I had some purple urkel flowering right before moving to CA, but had to have someone take it over and never got to sample it or see it finish. It didn't look quite like this but my buddy said he thinks there's urkel in it. He said cali is all about the purple and now I can see why
> 
> From the smell, the colors, the crystals, it's looking completely different than all the purples I've had. I'm hoping to get 1.5 off the grow but I'm hearing that's pretty hard to do unfortunately, so we'll see. Maybe if I let it go 9 full weeks it'll squeak by 24zips but I'm not sure if I'll do that. Either way I saved a mama plant and have another batch vegging now, low yielder or not lol. I may keep a nice chunk of it for myself so I can offset the yield and not grow it for a while if it does end up sub par
> 
> View attachment 3500295 View attachment 3500296 View attachment 3500297



Swami says:
Aboutapound. Lol, no, aboutapound and a quarter plus 2 zips
Although that gdp cut is not as potent as the original gdp cut I had more than a decade ago, it's still some good shit brotha. Little bit better yielder


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 15, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks guys, I wanna go camping there I the future  was my favorite waterfall to date!
> 
> Eastcoast, it's hard to say. I've not had my own gsc yet, but I've seen a couple. They look og-ish for the most part to me. That looks on par with an OG, platinum OG possibly? If ya can post another pic Payne might be able to help more. It looks like some good shit none the less!! I'm putting my money on an OG rather than gsc but I don't have much experience with that genre


So sorry man, I got mistaken, I thought you'd grown out some gsc. All good mate, looking again, I think you are right about the more og dom, cheers mate! 
Your gdp is looking AMAZING! Some really dense buds you have there and full of resin  keep up the good work mate, really enjoying it!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 15, 2015)

Lmfao at @Aeroknow I'm thinking right around there too, I'm gonna shoot for an even 24 with the next batch, lots of training with bushier plants I'm hoping to shoot me to the 24o finish line  

Not a problem at all eastcoast! I'd definitely like to grow a gsc some day though, I have my heart set on the Ogkb  and thanks! I can not wait to sample it, the smell is driving me crazy lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 15, 2015)

Mmmm and I'd love to grow some ogkb mate ha ha  
I bet she smells good too, the candyland was what stunk my house out with sweetness and skunkiness!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 15, 2015)

Man, you're making me put the candy land on my clone hunting expedition list now lol. It looks and sounds great, I'm just hoping the one floating around here is the same


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 15, 2015)

Ha ha my work here is done  
Mine was just from seed mate, the candyland V1 from gdp. Worth growing and making a clone only for yourself ha ha


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lmfao at @Aeroknow I'm thinking right around there too, I'm gonna shoot for an even 24 with the next batch, lots of training with bushier plants I'm hoping to shoot me to the 24o finish line
> 
> Not a problem at all eastcoast! I'd definitely like to grow a gsc some day though, I have my heart set on the Ogkb  and thanks! I can not wait to sample it, the smell is driving me crazy lol


It will be awhile but i have the ogkb coming. i will try to have you one when i come down in december.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 15, 2015)

Dude, that'd be great doc!! I'll probably have some worthy trades for ya  

Spog x Chem (i can't get a good pic cuz the lighting in that corner but I'll I've it out once it gets some buds on it and take a good one 
  

Pog18 - I'm not sure if I have some mag issues or if it's the lighting, it looked fine yesterday and today with the green light during the dark time, so I'm not sure what's up lol 
  

Kushberry is now the tallest! What a trip


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 15, 2015)

Mate, they look a picture of perfection to me, geez you do a great job with your girls  
Are you still testing for Archive as well?


----------



## papapayne (Sep 16, 2015)

yea man, that kushberry has those nice stalks I seem to remember. Such a sturdy plant, especially for a og cross.

Keep up the awesome work man, love seeing your updates.

Stay free stay high

papa


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks Alpha - I am really loving the job. I write and edit technical documentation for technology companies like HP and Samsung. I have been a contractor for almost 30 years and was able to work from home for most of that time and be around my kids. It wasn't all a bed of roses though. Try writing technical information while listening to the Wizard of OZ for the hundredth time!


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 16, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Dude, that'd be great doc!! I'll probably have some worthy trades for ya
> 
> Spog x Chem (i can't get a good pic cuz the lighting in that corner but I'll I've it out once it gets some buds on it and take a good one
> View attachment 3501005 View attachment 3501006
> ...


That pog18 is one picky bitch over here also dude. Same shit


----------



## SupaM (Sep 16, 2015)

Alpha, I had to go get and pop an OG#18 since you had the purple going....It was my #1 strain for a few years. Glad to have it back in the stable, and yes, it is a finicky beotch, but after she clones, it goes with the flow nicely. Great flavor, uber sticky, and a decent yield for an OG. ATB!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 17, 2015)

No more testing for me for a little while eastcoast, I'm just trying to focus on consistency at the moment, but may test for someone again in the winter possibly when I add another light to combat the cold 

Thanks Payne! The kushberry is definitely one sturdy plant, it blew my mind that it did all of its stretch in basically 10 days and just went nuts lol. Can't wait for the berry buds, I really love blueberry and OG so it should keep me happy for a while since I've about smoked all my blue lemon Thai 

That's freaking awesome MO! Too funny about the kids and the wizard of Oz, my girlfriend loves cartoons and has a collection of wizard of Oz stuff so I can kind of relate lmao. I'll be trying to finish something and she's talking, cartoons are blasting and I'm like uhhhhh, I'm gonna go out to the garage for a while lol -_-

Aero that Purple OG is definitely weird in color I think, but I think it might be genetic if you have the same issue, I don't think we'd both have the same issue. It's weird because it's just the top small leaves here and there but maybe it'll grow out of it in a couple weeks, it doesn't seem to be deficiency or anything as far as I can tell

That's awesome Supa, that makes me even more stoked to run it. Something about the genetics made me feel it could be special, so I'm hoping for the best. Good luck with yours as well!

Here's a better pic of the Spog - it's such a monster!

Here's the Spog Chem mama, it's just such a perfectly structured plant. It grows so symmetrical which is unheard of for an OG. It would make for the most perfect canopy, no support needed really (if it's good I think it's a monocrop time)


And the purple OG

The glue are staking much much better than I imagined, such a 180 turn around from the last grow, there might be some honkers buds from it this round


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 17, 2015)

Looks great bro! I got a termination of tenancy today for growing.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 17, 2015)

Where's the dislike button for that doc?!? Wtf!! That sucks so bad, do you have time to figure something out? Did you have any arrangement for growing before you moved in or just were winging it :/ didn't you say your neighbor grows too though wtf? Sending super sized good vibes that things work out fast for you bro


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 17, 2015)

Yea there is nothing in our lease about it and we asked about turning the back yard ain to a garden and greenhouse. We will finish the outdoor and buy some land. It will be ok


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 17, 2015)

Thank God all isn't bad then! That still sucks though bro, I wonder why all if a sudden he'd do that, that's not cool of a landlord at all, I would say fight it but since mj is such a gray area I wouldn't even know where to start. I get scared about stuff like that because my land Lord doesn't know, but I can tell he is a stoner, but I don't even want to ask. I kind of just did it and keep things as casual as I can, stay away from neighbors and I'm pretty much a hermit. It's always our neighbors having cops there and our house is the only quiet one, so I think he knows but he's just letting it slide since we're good about it, but I'm not looking forward to the end of the lease when he might stop in  fuck man, why can't it be legal and like growing tobacco, no one would give a shit! CA is going to pass a really fucked up law soon that will be screwing a lot of us so I don't even know anymore but we need to keep pushing forward I guess


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 18, 2015)

@AlphaPhase cool man, I just remembered you testing for Archive once before and being pure awe of your girls  
Get on that other light mate, I wanna see you grow some monsters  
Your pics are making me drool, those girls look lovely!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks brotha!  the most recent testers I ran were karma genetics, I think you might be thinking of them? I don't recall testing for archive tbough lol. My buddy just dropped off a ballast I needed so I have the equipment ready to rock now, I'm just waiting for the last day I need ac in my house and then Ill fire it up. The electric costs here are freaking 33 cents a kw so I try to keep my bill under 500 lol. 

So I was having issues with a pH probe for my pH meter and was chatting with Hanna instruments. Had a nice chat about their awesome equipment. 

And what do ya know, I walk out to the mail box and what's in it? A brand new off the line pH probe, the new edition  had no idea they were sending one, thanks Hanna!!!


----------



## papapayne (Sep 18, 2015)

whoot whoot! congrats!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2015)

Damn that is crazy! I pay 5.5 cents here


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 18, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks brotha!  the most recent testers I ran were karma genetics, I think you might be thinking of them? I don't recall testing for archive tbough lol. My buddy just dropped off a ballast I needed so I have the equipment ready to rock now, I'm just waiting for the last day I need ac in my house and then Ill fire it up. The electric costs here are freaking 33 cents a kw so I try to keep my bill under 500 lol.
> 
> So I was having issues with a pH probe for my pH meter and was chatting with Hanna instruments. Had a nice chat about their awesome equipment.
> 
> ...


Ahhhh it was Karma, sorry mate, got mixed up. They were fire too  
Wicked man, can't wait to see it in full swing


----------



## DirtyNerd (Sep 19, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Damn that is crazy! I pay 5.5 cents here


What crazy is 5.5 cents i pay almost 7 times that if power was that cheap i would be running 10k set up


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 19, 2015)

Yeah, I think we pay 21c / kW here so that would work out to about 35c USD! I'd love to pay 5.5c


----------



## unwine99 (Sep 19, 2015)

Ap, you're back! How did I miss this!? lol You wouldn't know it because I usually just hang back w/o conversing much but this thread has been on my "morning coffee reading list" for quite a few months now -- great to see you back and congratulations -- I'm glad things are going well for you man.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2015)

Yea 5.5 cents a kwh is the shit i was paying like 13 back in south Louisiana. To bad i have to move


----------



## SupaM (Sep 19, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea 5.5 cents a kwh is the shit i was paying like 13 back in south Louisiana. To bad i have to move


Yep, its about 13 here too.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 20, 2015)

Damn dudes, 5 cents a kw?!?! I'd have 420 warehouses going on 210 room rotations with that cost lol, jk jk sort of  

Hey unwine! Glad to see ya and thank you mucho! 

Electric sucks bad here, it's a monopoly unfortunately and we have no other options besides solar, and since I don't own yet, can't do it grr 

@Aeroknow dropped off this fucking Goliath gg4 mama today. Like wtf is this thing bro?! I give you a 2 foot plant 2 months ago and you turn it in to a 10 pound outdoor plant lmao. God I wish I could flower it outside. 
Think I made a decision on what I'll do with it man. Gonna do a 16 plant sog and fire up the next light early I think.. Then take 14-18 more for the ebb buckets. That way it doesn't go completely to waste. 

Can you believe someone passed this up for a 1 plant scrog? Smh. I'll make it useful, but damn passing on such a massive plant is coo coo!! (the trays in the pictures are 2 2x4 trays. So yeah, this fucker is huge!!!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 20, 2015)

One more pic to show how dumb big this this is lmfao, I can't get over it. So glad to have this strain back to normal and so happy. No more sickness @Aeroknow lolol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 20, 2015)

Holy crap mate, that thing is HUGE! She's looking damn healthy too, great work @Aeroknow


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 20, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> One more pic to show how dumb big this this is lmfao, I can't get over it. So glad to have this strain back to normal and so happy. No more sickness @Aeroknow lolol
> 
> View attachment 3503820


Better not throw that momma away fucker!
Lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 20, 2015)

Man, I posted this on icmag in the glue section because wtf, it's the biggest mama I've ever seen for glue lol. Dude. I need a tray, a pump, timer and some 2x4x8s and I'm gonna fire up two trays for 2k. I think I even talked the gf into getting DE in a couple months. That shits a no brainer! But yeah, I'm gonna put together the equipment I need for the next light next week after the gdp comes down. I just can't let this mama go to waste so I'm gonna be cloning for a month straight now getting as much cuts as I can 



Aeroknow said:


> Better not throw that momma away fucker!
> Lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 20, 2015)

Here's some more porn I captured from aero, fucking A!! DE +good grower +good cuts= mind blown! Just straight up dense buds at only 6.5wks in!! If I didn't see it myself I'd say 3+ lbs a light (with a good strain) is impossible . Dayyyyuuuuummmmm


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 20, 2015)

Oh, one more. @Aeroknow 

I was gonna pm u this or text but figured it's too late. The hardware store had this timer. Same brand, but the outlets are controlled separately. This is so bad ass dude, it just saved like quite a chunk of change being able to control 2 pumps at different times on the same timer. Check em out dude


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 20, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's some more porn I captured from aero, fucking A!! DE +good grower +good cuts= mind blown! Just straight up dense buds at only 6.5wks in!! If I didn't see it myself I'd say 3+ lbs a light (with a good strain) is impossible . Dayyyyuuuuummmmm
> 
> View attachment 3503824



Aboutapound?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 20, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3503973
> Aboutapound?


Sounds right to me


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 20, 2015)

About a pound?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> About a pound?
> View attachment 3504013


Mmmmmmm....maybe?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 20, 2015)

Definitely about a pound. Maybe like a little under? If you get a quarter lb be super happy!! lolol 


Enjoy the song and reflect yall. It's GDP chop chop day today, boo.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 20, 2015)

BTW, Those outdoor plants look fantastic doc! Monsters! Looks like you have some hardcore sativas in there?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 20, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> BTW, Those outdoor plants look fantastic doc! Monsters! Looks like you have some hardcore sativas in there?


Those are my gorilla glue throwing monster buds. Blue Deam is the taller one behind them with the sfv og out of sight behind it. Then there is the other half with two more glue, ak47, and a almost 10 ft cherry pie!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 20, 2015)

Holy shit! Freaking monsters bro, very impressive  What is the tall plant in the way back towards the right side?


----------



## papapayne (Sep 20, 2015)

man...there's some fucking awesome bud porn in here going on!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 20, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Holy shit! Freaking monsters bro, very impressive  What is the tall plant in the way back towards the right side?


That is the blue dream.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 20, 2015)

I thought that was the bd, man I don't know how I've not grow that before, seems like such a staple in the industry. 

Just finished deleafing the gdp. It's in fact purple  kind of worried about the yield though, I had 1 in hydroton that killed it and looks like 2-2.5zips, I had 2 in straight Rockwool and they look to be like 7-10grams (ouch) and the rest were a mix of rw and hydroton and they look average of an Oz each. Soooooo glad the next batch of gdp are in 100% hydroton because, well, know I'm done testing mediums and it turns out what I've always used is the best for me lol. Now it's time to get back to the norm  

The gdp choperooni 
  

Hydroton left, rw/hydroton right (the final test) 
 
The new babies in hydroton at 2wks  
 

I really think I can pull minimum 24 zips with this batch since the hydroton sog plant got do damn heavy for only being flowered at 11". Seems if I flower these 12 at 15" that it'll easily get 2 Oz each, we shall see!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 20, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I thought that was the bd, man I don't know how I've not grow that before, seems like such a staple in the industry.
> 
> Just finished deleafing the gdp. It's in fact purple  kind of worried about the yield though, I had 1 in hydroton that killed it and looks like 2-2.5zips, I had 2 in straight Rockwool and they look to be like 7-10grams (ouch) and the rest were a mix of rw and hydroton and they look average of an Oz each. Soooooo glad the next batch of gdp are in 100% hydroton because, well, know I'm done testing mediums and it turns out what I've always used is the best for me lol. Now it's time to get back to the norm
> 
> ...


Nice man. I happened up on two 4x8 flood tables today. Will cost a zip at harvest.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 20, 2015)

Nice doc! That's a hell of a deal! Trays make life so much easier, even if your in soil, coco or promix, doing drain to waste, it's great to catch the run off into a res and then just pump it out of the res


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 20, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Nice doc! That's a hell of a deal! Trays make life so much easier, even if your in soil, coco or promix, doing drain to waste, it's great to catch the run off into a res and then just pump it out of the res


That was my thoughts and for an oz i couldn't pass it up.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 21, 2015)

thats a deal! Yea trays would be pretty nice.

The GDP looks really nice AP. Its been a while since I had some GDP, sure is a nice smoke.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks Payne  it's making my dry room (well the whole house) smell like grapes, it's incredible! I threw some popcorn on the kitchen counter so I can sample it a little quicker, I think another day or two and I'll be able to take a few hits


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 22, 2015)

The ebb buckets at 21 days. The pog18 seems to be lagging. Not much resin or smell compared to everything else. The kushberry is even starting to rip now. Hoping the pog18 bean doesn't disappoint me, I was really excited about it :/ sour power OG Chem is definitely starting out worthy though, so the plant hunt might not turn out too bad. I know I've said it before, but damn the Spog veges beautifully 

The ebb buckets 21 days 
 
 

Next batch gdp 14days 
 
Next batch of glue clones (one more grow, I promise lol). I need time to finish some strain hunting and need a good strain to flower for the mean time, so I figured 24 cuts should keep me busy. Not sure how I'll grow em yet though.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 22, 2015)

Yea I have a big mom of Gg, about to pull a,good batch for my next cycle. Thinking a room of Gg and wet dreams would be awesome. I really enjoy the smoke off the gg, she sure is lanky indoors compared to the great outdoors.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 22, 2015)

Right on, she's hard to give up once you get her dialed. It's so crazy with outdoor glues, it's like they change into monsters! Love it  it's Def like an OG indoor, really lanky but aeros pulling 3 units a light now with her. It's Hella impressive for the type of cut it is. I want some damn DE and a chunk of land for next summer lol

Here's a aero DE glue night at 6.5wks


----------



## papapayne (Sep 22, 2015)

Yea, I haven't finished any myself, just got to try some dr.d81 grew coco, im curious to see how both outdoor, and soil will treat her. I am suspecting indoor she just needs a huge pot of soil, and a ton of topping.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 22, 2015)

About 7 gallon for soil, vegged for 7 weeks, 3 topping sessions or so. She doesn't stretch as much if she's vegged taller I noticed which is nice, you flower bigger plants so you should be good. I have one in organics on the right side front in the ebb buckets pic, she's only in 5gal and it'll get 3.5 zips I bet , vegged for 5 weeks, so not too bad. Much better vegged for a few weeks longer though


----------



## papapayne (Sep 22, 2015)

Yea, I prefer bigger plants just due to plant counts, and with soil gives them time to really get a good root system and converting biomass. I am curious to see how she does, i have 3 right now in flower, just in 3 gallons with nearly no veg time, like 8 days maybe...super lanky but have a good number of tops. good airflow thru it for sure lol.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 22, 2015)

Man, I've somehow missed out on the bud porn, some beautiful ladies you guys have going on, @AlphaPhase and @Aeroknow you guys definitiely have your grows dialled in well


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 22, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Yea, I prefer bigger plants just due to plant counts, and with soil gives them time to really get a good root system and converting biomass. I am curious to see how she does, i have 3 right now in flower, just in 3 gallons with nearly no veg time, like 8 days maybe...super lanky but have a good number of tops. good airflow thru it for sure lol.


I hear ya about the plant count, I've been thinking of doing 6 per light but I can't seem to break away from the flood trays lol. I have like 40 ebb buckets I could go all out with but there's something alluring about a sog for me 

A couple grows back I flowered a glue at about 8-10" or so and topped it once maybe? Maybe no topping, but it got about 33 grams dry if I recall. It grew to about 27" or so I think. Not too bad considering it took up hardly any space and only had 3 dominant tops, so I think you'll do ok even with flowering so soon brotha


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 22, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Man, I've somehow missed out on the bud porn, some beautiful ladies you guys have going on, @AlphaPhase and @Aeroknow you guys definitiely have your grows dialled in well


Thanks man! Much appreciated


----------



## papapayne (Sep 22, 2015)

yea, if i was single I probably would be doing SOG. then again, if i was single I would have the bed in the living room, And both bedrooms shoved full of plants, and be a paranoid hermit lol. Misses keeps me in line and somewhat close to plant counts, although to be fair I am pretty far over legal right now Shhhh don't tell the fuzz!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 22, 2015)

Well, it's looking like I need to replace my cheap tote reses  they lasted quite some time so I can't complain.. But I'm seeing some serious bowing on the sides of the totes. I've never had them filled to the top until recently and I think there is a tipping point where they are fine and too much water. 3/4 full is fine, so anyone that uses the black and yellow Hdx brand 27gallon totes from home Depot, don't fill it too the top, it's a ticking time bomb lol

So I've been thinking of what I can use because I need something Hella strong but it has to fit under my tray stands which aren't that wide, I stumbled across some coolers at the hardware store. So I go online to Amazon and BAM, 100 quart cooler for 50$ each. With a Hatch on one side for easy res filling/emptying  will fit perfect and keep the res water Hella chilled. And will probably last a life time with no worries


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 22, 2015)

I hear that bro! I'd be doing the same lolol. I haven't really been keeping track of plant numbers recently, I'm just telling myself if it doesn't fit in the room, it's too many lol



papapayne said:


> yea, if i was single I probably would be doing SOG. then again, if i was single I would have the bed in the living room, And both bedrooms shoved full of plants, and be a paranoid hermit lol. Misses keeps me in line and somewhat close to plant counts, although to be fair I am pretty far over legal right now Shhhh don't tell the fuzz!


----------



## papapayne (Sep 22, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I hear that bro! I'd be doing the same lolol. I haven't really been keeping track of plant numbers recently, I'm just telling myself if it doesn't fit in the room, it's too many lol


Yea I haven't counted...I dont want to know lol. I know I have a lot of seedlings/teens going of testers...she said get after it, so Im getting after it lol. I need to fill my room up, but of course, gotta clone everything first...its a deadly spiral!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 23, 2015)

Lol ain't that the truth Payne! But it's one deadly spiral that is totally fulfilling and worth it 

I got some awesome news tonight, I'll be taking a mission to pick up sunset sherbert, platinum gsc, a pcg gsc x gdp, grape ape and some other gear, who knows what else in the AM  I'm stoked, it's my first clone run this year and with the genetics actually being there when I arrive, I can not be more excited! After my current run I'll have to retire some stuff and fill the void with the sherb is my guess, but that's not so bad


----------



## papapayne (Sep 23, 2015)

SCORE! I been looking for grape ape for ages. Awesome news man, congrats.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lol ain't that the truth Payne! But it's one deadly spiral that is totally fulfilling and worth it
> 
> I got some awesome news tonight, I'll be taking a mission to pick up sunset sherbert, platinum gsc, a pcg gsc x gdp, grape ape and some other gear, who knows what else in the AM  I'm stoked, it's my first clone run this year and with the genetics actually being there when I arrive, I can not be more excited! After my current run I'll have to retire some stuff and fill the void with the sherb is my guess, but that's not so bad


Sounds like a fun trip!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 23, 2015)

Hell yeah guys  looks like mendo breath might be there when I get there, not sure but fingers crossed. Also atomic northern lights is getting thrown in the tray along with gsc forum I believe. And ogkb will have to be sent my way in a month or so, so it's definitely worth the 3 hr trip 

I'll hook ya up with a grape ape after I get em into mama plants no worries Payne


----------



## papapayne (Sep 23, 2015)

awesome man ty. The atomic northern lights could be awesome score to. When I still lived in california that was a fairly regular appearance at the watt wellness. usually was Upper Mid/top shelf.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah guys  looks like mendo breath might be there when I get there, not sure but fingers crossed. Also atomic northern lights is getting thrown in the tray along with gsc forum I believe. And ogkb will have to be sent my way in a month or so, so it's definitely worth the 3 hr trip
> 
> I'll hook ya up with a grape ape after I get em into mama plants no worries Payne


Cool you found the ogkb too right on. I keep passing on the pgsc and forum cut but that one i said yes to


----------



## papapayne (Sep 23, 2015)

i know once you say it i am going to be like homer and say DOOH but what is ogkb?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 23, 2015)

Og kush breath
Is a dude that helped the cookie fam move a grow or some shit and they gave him this cut. The best yielding one from what i hear.


----------



## SupaM (Sep 24, 2015)

Can't wait til the cookies make it my way.....ATB!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 24, 2015)

Docs got it right, it's an older oringal cookie cut and one of the better ones. Super good yield for cookies. 

The mendo breath is ogkb x mendo Montage (gage green cut). 

The platinum is the worst of the but still good but I know why ya passed on that heh  

The other gsc is monster cookies (i think) or just some serious fire s1, the dude I got them from said it's the best cut he's had seen ever of cookies so I'm really excited for it  

.... Except I've already gifted them allllllllll away already lmfao. I'll get them back at a later time but someone needed a tray to fill or something along those lines and he's better at pest control than I am so if anything has bugs he'll fix em. 

But I did keep the mendo breath because I've been hunting for that fucker for ages!!!! Woo-hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh and I kept the atomic nl blueberry cut to get some blue in my jar again


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 24, 2015)

I've probably said this before but FUCK TRIMING UGH. it smells so good at least lol. Yield isn't looking too good. I've done 8 plants and it's 9zips but that included all the runts, so 8 to go and at least they're a bit bigger


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 24, 2015)

Oh, talking about bugs.. They're are a TON of dead gnats in my flower room on the floor, what gives? The top few inches of my ebb buckets are always dry, I do have some soil plants in there, is that where they are hiding? I only water like every 4 days, the bugs doesn't seem to affect anything, but damn, Tons of dead ones on the floor it's weird. I don't use any sprays or pesticides or anything at all, so why are they dead like that? Could it be from my last gdp harvest that had Wet Rockwool all the time and now that I harvested the bugs had no where to live and died on the floor? Help a brother understand this madness


----------



## papapayne (Sep 24, 2015)

what about grape ape?


----------



## papapayne (Sep 24, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I've probably said this before but FUCK TRIMING UGH. it smells so good at least lol. Yield isn't looking too good. I've done 8 plants and it's 9zips but that included all the runts, so 8 to go and at least they're a bit bigger
> 
> View attachment 3507576



LOL yea man...I haven't even chopped anything yet outdoors and I am already sick of trimming it lmao


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 24, 2015)

Oh yeah, I gave all 5 of those away too  but they're in good hands, @Aeroknow has them for now and is gonna flower em but snap cuts for me right before so I'll still get one to ya


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 24, 2015)

papapayne said:


> LOL yea man...I haven't even chopped anything yet outdoors and I am already sick of trimming it lmao


Lmao!! I hear that man!! The chop is a beautiful disaster


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 25, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I've probably said this before but FUCK TRIMING UGH. it smells so good at least lol. Yield isn't looking too good. I've done 8 plants and it's 9zips but that included all the runts, so 8 to go and at least they're a bit bigger
> 
> View attachment 3507576


Great looking bud Alpha!


----------



## papapayne (Sep 25, 2015)

Man oh man, the first time thru that pic didnt show up. stunning!! Simply stunning. Talk about bag appeal!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks dudes! It looks, smells and tastes great, great buzz too! I totally bombed in the yield department though  oh well, it's back to the ebb buckets. There's just too many errors running a flood tray in a tent, I need the extra height so im gonna ditch the 5x5 tent and tray and get another ebb controller for the other two lights and run everything in buckets  

Here is the sour power OG x Chem just crushing everything (and it's in dirt  ) the gg4 in dirt is way behind the hydro unfortunately  

   



Can't wait to give it a run in hydro  I'm going to run 14 plants in the ebb system in a few weeks, 12 gdp and 2 Atomic nl and possibly a mendo breath some how. Meh, I don't think that'll work so I might have to wait to run her.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 25, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks dudes! It looks, smells and tastes great, great buzz too! I totally bombed in the yield department though  oh well, it's back to the ebb buckets. There's just too many errors running a flood tray in a tent, I need the extra height so im gonna ditch the 5x5 tent and tray and get another ebb controller for the other two lights and run everything in buckets
> 
> Here is the sour power OG x Chem just crushing everything (and it's in dirt  ) the gg4 in dirt is way behind the hydro unfortunately
> 
> ...


Man let me know how the ANL turns out. NL is the only thing i have smoked that will knock me straight out.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 25, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man let me know how the ANL turns out. NL is the only thing i have smoked that will knock me straight out.


Will do man, I ran nl, nl #5, and Cross I made of tangerine kush x nl #5, for years, it was the staple in the garden. This one has blueberry in it so I've never had that cross before, but it looks damn good!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 26, 2015)

Here's pic I found of the anl cut, looks like fun!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's pic I found of the anl cut, looks like fun!!
> 
> View attachment 3508258


Looks like fire. Found out my boy will be ready in two weeks to send me exo cheese and some other clones from the uk. He wants the gg4 over there.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's pic I found of the anl cut, looks like fun!!
> 
> View attachment 3508258


That looks like more than fun


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looks like fire. Found out my boy will be ready in two weeks to send me exo cheese and some other clones from the uk. He wants the gg4 over there.


Awesome dude! I hear the exo is the best of the cheeses, sounds like a good score  



Vnsmkr said:


> That looks like more than fun


You got that right! I miss blueberry strains. After I got a taste of it again recently I'd like to keep one around or at least keep a full jar full of it for a while


----------



## papapayne (Sep 26, 2015)

yum! Yea I had a skunk x nl cross for a while...man oh man she was good. 

Cant wait to see how you do with the ANL.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 27, 2015)

Well, I just bought a few things to upgrade. I got another ebb system controller, some trellis's and other odds and ends. The glue cuts I took last weekend started rooting way faster than I planned so I have 24 that will be ready for a transplant in a week. So that means I need some veg space freed up. 

So instead of using 2k to flower the gdp with bigger plants, I'll be doing the 12 under 1k and will flower them in a week give or take and do 12 buckets. 

Then the glue will go into the 4x4 tray and I'll be doing a 24 plant sog with them. I've ditched the tent so no more light intensity / height issues  just have a few things to finish up in the flower room and I'll be good to go. 

I tried to get pictures of the kushberry and pog18 but I had the wrong setting on my camera and everything came out blue so I'll get some pics of those tomorrow.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 27, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well, I just bought a few things to upgrade. I got another ebb system controller, some trellis's and other odds and ends. The glue cuts I took last weekend started rooting way faster than I planned so I have 24 that will be ready for a transplant in a week. So that means I need some veg space freed up.
> 
> So instead of using 2k to flower the gdp with bigger plants, I'll be doing the 12 under 1k and will flower them in a week give or take and do 12 buckets.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are rockn and rolln. Wow the frost on those huh!! And the kids look so lush, good environment you give them


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 28, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sounds like you are rockn and rolln. Wow the frost on those huh!! And the kids look so lush, good environment you give them


Thank you vnsmkr, the gg4 is one frosty girl  I have a cross with gg4 and a kush that is even more frosty, but it's still in testing. It looks to be a low yielder so far but time will tell, definitely a head stash kind of cross


----------



## kushguy (Sep 28, 2015)

Still got the chain links? Its 2015 spend the $13 and get the sun grip hangers you won't regret it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 28, 2015)

kushguy said:


> Still got the chain links? Its 2015 spend the $13 and get the sun grip hangers you won't regret it.


My veg room has some chain link still lol, sturdy stuff! My flower room uses a light bar with ratchet tie down straps so I can raise 2+ lights at one time. For some other flower lights I just picked up some ratchet light ropes, a little bit of everything  I'll check out sun grip hangers though, anything that makes life a little bit easier

Edit: Ahh, I just bought a few pairs of those sun grip hangers, just need to hook them up


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 29, 2015)

Got a pic of the kushberry and the pog18. The pog is one hell of a light feeder. Probably the lowest feeding strain I've had. The kushberry is stacking nicely for a 18 day veg. Wish I had vegged her as long as everything else, it smells fantastic. 

Kushberry 
  

Pog18
 

Got some ideas rolling for this side of the room  going to tackle the upgrades at some point in the near future. 
 

Good day


----------



## papapayne (Sep 29, 2015)

damn man, sign me up for a cut of the KB! she looks identical to the one I ran.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 30, 2015)

Right on bro. I'll get a cut back in a month or so, I gave my mama to a friend to run in his garden but he took a couple new cuts a few weeks ago for new mama's before he flowered it, I'll let ya know when she returns


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 30, 2015)

@Aeroknow do I even need to veg these? Lmfao I take big cuts, but I didn't realize they had branches at the nodes already. Top once, 10 days veg then flip? They are 7-8" tall from top of puck right now, I wanna get a zip+ off each one. Lemme know the schematics of these in sog


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 30, 2015)

Holy crap Alpha, your girls all look fire!! 
I've always been a massive blueberry fan too, have grown it for almost 20 years and still love it  my favourite all time strain is NL 5 x blueberry from BC Seeds. I'd post up a pic but imageshack cancelled my account


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 30, 2015)

Found a pic of the blueberry x white shark I made though, besides a few nanners, damn she was potent


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 30, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> @Aeroknow do I even need to veg these? Lmfao I take big cuts, but I didn't realize they had branches at the nodes already. Top once, 10 days veg then flip? They are 7-8" tall from top of puck right now, I wanna get a zip+ off each one. Lemme know the schematics of these in sog
> 
> View attachment 3511115


To me, it's still just a rooted cut. Unless you were to throw them directly into my tubes/rails, i would get some veg on fo sho.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 30, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Found a pic of the blueberry x white shark I made though, besides a few nanners, damn she was potent
> View attachment 3511136


Damn that is a nice looking bud!! A lot of blueberry strains like to throw nanners, I had it happen quite a bit but never got any seeds. One of my favorite plants  Dinefems Blue Hash is incredible too, along with DJ Shorts Blueberry


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 30, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> To me, it's still just a rooted cut. Unless you were to throw them directly into my tubes/rails, i would get some veg on fo sho.


Right on, this was about the size of the cuts I used to flower in the 3.5x3.5' x36 plant sogs, Maybe I'll grow them to 10" but not top them? The lateral branching looks good to me. 

And remember, x24 clones rather than 16, I'd hate to over veg but I have no idea how it'll grow /stretch


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 30, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn that is a nice looking bud!! A lot of blueberry strains like to throw nanners, I had it happen quite a bit but never got any seeds. One of my favorite plants  Dinefems Blue Hash is incredible too, along with DJ Shorts Blueberry


Cheers mate, that means a lot coming from you  
Yeah I've had nanners show up a bit too, never ruins the bud so that's the main thing! Hmm Blue Hash hey, might have to suss this one out, cheers for the tip mate  
Those cuts from Aero are massive, really healthy cuts though and I could definitely see them getting a week of veg to smash the roots and then back to flower! Man, you guys are all over this growing ganja hey!


----------



## fandango (Sep 30, 2015)

AlphaPhase,damn it any way!I been reading your grow for the past 8+hours here...just found it today.
I will save this info for years to come.Thank you.
PS...One of the best growers on the Planet...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks guys, appreciate it  you'll love the blue hash eastcoast, extremely awesome strain and fast flowerer 

I know it's a lot to take in all at once fandango lol, glad I can be of any assistance and very much appreciate the kind words! 


I picked up a bunch of these Standard 1 gallon mesh bottom pots to play with. I think I'll be using these from here on out, much easier to clean and move around and they are perfect height for my trays, and only a buck a peice! Can't go wrong there, and it'll make transplant to the ebb buckets easier as well. Plus 24 of them can easily fit in a 2x4 tray no problem, possibly 28. I picked up some pvc pipe to make a trellis support for the tray and the anl and gdp buckets, iIthink I'll be flowering those in less than a week, they really started taking off the past few days after iIstarted adding h2o2. I noticed some algae here and there so iIthink it was causing some issues with the plants, but it seems to be cleared up now. Will be finishing the flower room this weekend. 

We finally got some rain here too!! Woo-hoo! Crazy ass clouds today


----------



## papapayne (Oct 1, 2015)

Awesome Iook forward to seeing how they do for you.

It's,crazy how different the gg is indoors vs outdoors. My,indoor ones I'm like wow...lanky, and spindly as a mofo. Outdoors though...she is a beast.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 1, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Awesome Iook forward to seeing how they do for you.
> 
> It's,crazy how different the gg is indoors vs outdoors. My,indoor ones I'm like wow...lanky, and spindly as a mofo. Outdoors though...she is a beast.


It'll fill out indoors bro, no worries, one of the heavier yielding dank strains out there  nothing will match the sun but you'll be extremely happy with the indoor yields, it fairly easily gets 1.5 a single light to 2 lb with some training and 3lb for a DE. Just make sure to trellis or stake them and supercrop a little. I think you said you flowered them real small but even flowering at 10" untopped it'll get over a zip which is pretty killer 

I'll snap a pic in a little bit, they really start stacking and filling out after 28 days, by 6 full weeks they are honkers and dense af. Well, even at 28 days they are dense, it's really deceptive


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 1, 2015)

Here's some pics at 31 days, it does get a little stretchy, but it gets just so many bud sites that are super chunky


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 1, 2015)

Nice man, very nice


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> It'll fill out indoors bro, no worries, one of the heavier yielding dank strains out there  nothing will match the sun but you'll be extremely happy with the indoor yields, it fairly easily gets 1.5 a single light to 2 lb with some training and 3lb for a DE. Just make sure to trellis or stake them and supercrop a little. I think you said you flowered them real small but even flowering at 10" untopped it'll get over a zip which is pretty killer
> 
> I'll snap a pic in a little bit, they really start stacking and filling out after 28 days, by 6 full weeks they are honkers and dense af. Well, even at 28 days they are dense, it's really deceptive


Man you should see the buds they are putting on for me. Looks like i will have some as big as your leg bro!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 1, 2015)

Hell yeah doc! That's what I've been seeing outdoor with her too, iIsaw one today that looked like those big whiffle ball bats, it reminds me of an outdoor sour d, just massive nugs! It's like if she gets a long enough veg it transforms into a monster, gotta love it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks guys, appreciate it  you'll love the blue hash eastcoast, extremely awesome strain and fast flowerer
> 
> I know it's a lot to take in all at once fandango lol, glad I can be of any assistance and very much appreciate the kind words!
> 
> ...


Just picked up some about same size, but they are square. Similar drainage as well.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 1, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just picked up some about same size, but they are square. Similar drainage as well.


Right on bro, I like the square ones but they are a bit too tall for me to use and I can fit more round pots in the same area (weird right?!?) I always thought square pots took up less room but i can fit about 3 extra round pots in the same area  lol, it tripped me out that square pots take up more space, but then iIrealized a square is no the same length/width diagonally, iIthink that's the reason


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 2, 2015)

Mendo breath is starting to take off like a boss  great batch of cuts, except the excessive neem oil they came with lol. But, no bugs and all love!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 2, 2015)

Here's the atomic northern lights. It had a little humidity stress so the leaves are a tad funky, but they are growing like a champ now. I topped them 1x and hoping their roots take a heavy hold in a couple days to get flowered with the gdp. It won't be a perfect display of flower but it will give me an idea if iIwant to keep it. I won't be cloning it first so if it is good I'll pick up a new cut to mother out. The nodes are insanely close together, hoping it takes off in flower


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 2, 2015)

Well, tomorrow is the day I have to throw this whole tray of plants in the garbage and make new mama's  it's always a hard thing to do, but I need to use that tray for veg and the mama tray is still in flower testing, just wish they could have a home for flower, they would be such big monster plants *sigh* 

The Spog is starting to smell like sweet tarts, it's rather enticing. The pog18 is finalllyyyyyy starting to fill out (like a sativas, ugh) and smells very good. And the kushberry aroma is changing to berries and Hella pine sol. Not lemon pine sol, original pine sol, like a pine tree. 

I got my pots and hydroton cleaned up for the glue sog. I found a new way to clean hydroton. It's fucking fantastic. A hair dryer. Boom. Done. Took 1/5 of the time for me to clean hydroton than any other of the best methods.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well, tomorrow is the day I have to throw this whole tray of plants in the garbage and make new mama's  it's always a hard thing to do, but I need to use that tray for veg and the mama tray is still in flower testing, just wish they could have a home for flower, they would be such big monster plants *sigh*
> 
> The Spog is starting to smell like sweet tarts, it's rather enticing. The pog18 is finalllyyyyyy starting to fill out (like a sativas, ugh) and smells very good. And the kushberry aroma is changing to berries and Hella pine sol. Not lemon pine sol, original pine sol, like a pine tree.
> 
> ...


That suck! I wish i was closd i would throw them in with the coco scog.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 2, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That suck! I wish i was closd i would throw them in with the coco scog.


I wish you could give them a home too!! They are 30" tall and just so nicely vegged, it's so sad and I don't have any space for them or I'd put them in the buckets but they're too big for that even


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well, tomorrow is the day I have to throw this whole tray of plants in the garbage and make new mama's  it's always a hard thing to do, but I need to use that tray for veg and the mama tray is still in flower testing, just wish they could have a home for flower, they would be such big monster plants *sigh*
> 
> The Spog is starting to smell like sweet tarts, it's rather enticing. The pog18 is finalllyyyyyy starting to fill out (like a sativas, ugh) and smells very good. And the kushberry aroma is changing to berries and Hella pine sol. Not lemon pine sol, original pine sol, like a pine tree.
> 
> ...


Oh man, that sucks BIG TIME  will that be all your mums gone then? I feel for you mate, would be a very hard choice to make!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 3, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh man, that sucks BIG TIME  will that be all your mums gone then? I feel for you mate, would be a very hard choice to make!


It's always a bummer when I have to chop em. I'll be cloning everything and making new mamas from the cuts though. It's just that I have the clones rooted for the next 3 grows, so I'm set for a few months now and just need to veg everything for the flower room, which I guess is a good thing, but still I hate chopping plants down


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 3, 2015)

This chart kind of blows my mind. Seems like gmo might not be so bad. Why the hell are some of these certified organic? I'm astonished.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> It's always a bummer when I have to chop em. I'll be cloning everything and making new mamas from the cuts though. It's just that I have the clones rooted for the next 3 grows, so I'm set for a few months now and just need to veg everything for the flower room, which I guess is a good thing, but still I hate chopping plants down


Ah ok cool, at least they won't be lost  
It's always hard chopping them down though, totally agree there!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> This chart kind of blows my mind. Seems like gmo might not be so bad. Why the hell are some of these certified organic? I'm astonished.
> 
> View attachment 3513357


That doesn't add up hey, more than 3/4 (if not all) are not naturally occuring, how is that organic? Here I am concerned about using potash sulphate on my organic garden ha ha.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2015)

Organic just means they are based on carbon, hydrogen, nitrogen and oxygen. 

Cyanide is organic.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 3, 2015)

That's so wild!! Man, I wish organic literature that's spread through social media were more straight forward instead of as vague and withholding valuable information to make people have an informed opinion *sigh*


Got most of the flower room done, still have to mess with ducting and a few other things, but no biggy. Will be flowering the gdp in a few days in the buckets and gg4 in the tray in a week or so woo hoo!!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2015)

That is why there is a movement to label things natural instead of organic.

It is so funny when I looked at that picture I thought it was all chopped hanging colas!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 3, 2015)

Right on MO, I love transparency. It's a huge factor, the organic community should be more transparent, it would really help the cause. 

And lmao! Too funny, it does look like that  

I underestimated my clones this round, I think they'll have to go into flower much faster, the roots are 18" long already, I haven't had clone roots like this since last year, thank God for the fall! This will be such a bad ass winter  my humidity in my veg room is now perfect from dealing with 30%rh all summer, so glad to have decent Temps again


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2015)

That giraffe on your wall is so cool!!!!

I let my clones get roots that were way too long. I almost couldn't fit them in the pots. 

They are finally getting some new growth - Rebar:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks man! We got a pair of them at a flea market in nor Cal when we came out from NY for a vacation to scope out places to move to  we love them too! 

That looks like one stout strain! What's the genetics on her? Love it's hardy structure​


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2015)

I call it Rebar. It was a mystery seed that grew out of my pile of discards when I collected seeds. A slug kept fimming it for me until I sent the slug to live on the farm. The gnawing away at the growth tips caused the plant to get huge thick stems and so I called it Rebar. It smelled like Blue Dream but had much bigger colas. I made some clones and crossed the mother with Triangle and called the cross 3Bar.

The rebar clones I grew this summer I let go without any care or training. They turned out much different than the original. I plan to do some major training on the new clones to see whether I can reproduce the first results.

Rebar Clone C1:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 3, 2015)

Awesome! I love stories like that  those buds look killer, what a Hella yielder by the looks! Kinda does have that bd structure but looks much bigger for sure. 

We're getting a crazy wind storm here and some rain , ithink this winter might be the one we need, thank you El Nino!


----------



## fandango (Oct 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's so wild!! Man, I wish organic literature that's spread through social media were more straight forward instead of as vague and withholding valuable information to make people have an informed opinion *sigh*
> 
> 
> Got most of the flower room done, still have to mess with ducting and a few other things, but no biggy. Will be flowering the gdp in a few days in the buckets and gg4 in the tray in a week or so woo hoo!!
> View attachment 3513593


Just wondering...did you top this batch,and if so at which node?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 4, 2015)

fandango said:


> Just wondering...did you top this batch,and if so at which node?


The GG4 and the other 3 plants currently in flower were topped quite a bit, at least 10x. The gdp i'm going to flower soon have been topped a few times and the newly rooted gg4 clones I'll top once for the SOG i think, but haven't decided yet. I usually top everything as much as I can before flower, training is key


----------



## fandango (Oct 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> The GG4 and the other 3 plants currently in flower were topped quite a bit, at least 10x. The gdp i'm going to flower soon have been topped a few times and the newly rooted gg4 clones I'll top once for the SOG i think, but haven't decided yet. I usually top everything as much as I can before flower, training is key


I am setting up my SOG today indoor
On my GH run(10x20)ShelterLogic...I am in flower on that SOG(5x10)planter box Filled with Sunshine 4 mix and the plants are in 1 gallon nursery pots,with space between them.

I did not top this group of Headband(started from seed)thinking the plant would grow faster?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2015)

Whats up bro! Went looking at land this weekend


----------



## fandango (Oct 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Right on MO, I love transparency. It's a huge factor, the organic community should be more transparent, it would really help the cause.
> 
> And lmao! Too funny, it does look like that
> 
> ...


Now that is a clone!did you feed @ 500ppm...and what is in the tank?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 4, 2015)

fandango said:


> I am setting up my SOG today indoor
> On my GH run(10x20)ShelterLogic...I am in flower on that SOG(5x10)planter box Filled with Sunshine 4 mix and the plants are in 1 gallon nursery pots,with space between them.
> 
> I did not top this group of Headband(started from seed)thinking the plant would grow faster?


I think you'll be good not topping a headband. I flowered some untopped from clone not long ago and holy hell they fill out hardcore. How big did you let the headbands get? I've not much experience flowering seeds early because iIalways let them reach preflower stage so iIknow they are ready, are you flowering auto flowers? Topping definitely will slow the plant down a bit. Some strains just branch out naturally and don't need to be topped. If I'm growing big plants I'll always top regardless because iIlike all branches to be an even canopy at the top. Hopefully this helps ya bro, if iImissed a question just ask and I'll try to answer better  



Dr.D81 said:


> Whats up bro! Went looking at land this weekend
> View attachment 3514283 View attachment 3514284


That is some beautiful land bro! Wow!!  good vibes to you, I'd love land like that!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 4, 2015)

fandango said:


> Now that is a clone!did you feed @ 500ppm...and what is in the tank?


Thanks man! I do not use anything for rooting cuttings. I use tap water and just top up my cloner with tap water as needed. I never change the water, I just cut the clones, scrape the bottom of the stem, make small slits in the stem with my scissors, pop them in the cloner and at 14 days they look like that and are ready to be potted. I do use the pool shock though. That is a must imo and must be used from day 1. It keeps the cloner sterile and will never need cleaning if used from day 1.

Recipe-
1 gram of hth shock nN swim
1gallon of water
Mix throughly 
Use 30ml of the solution for 5 gallons of cloner water 3x a week


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 4, 2015)

@AlphaPhase your flower room is looking boss mate  
@Mohican that rebar looks very nice, looks pretty damn frosty!! @Dr.D81 that's some sweet property man, wicked river frontage. I reckon I'd spend all my time fishing if I lived there!!


----------



## fandango (Oct 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I think you'll be good not topping a headband. I flowered some untopped from clone not long ago and holy hell they fill out hardcore. How big did you let the headbands get? I've not much experience flowering seeds early because iIalways let them reach preflower stage so iIknow they are ready, are you flowering auto flowers? Topping definitely will slow the plant down a bit. Some strains just branch out naturally and don't need to be topped. If I'm growing big plants I'll always top regardless because iIlike all branches to be an even canopy at the top. Hopefully this helps ya bro, if iImissed a question just ask and I'll try to answer better
> 
> 
> That is some beautiful land bro! Wow!!  good vibes to you, I'd love land like that!


Nice to see some water running...

These headband came from Palm Springs 4 years ago.I had some light issues indoor and the seeds came out of the buds...maybe 500 or so.
I planted 50 of these seeds last season in 7 gallon smarties.
Bye mid September the plants were head high...that is the last I saw of them...rippers took 99 plants from my back yard.

I started in dixie cups outside,and this was about july 1st...than I potted them in 1 gallon pots and into the GH...the tallest headband is at eye level.
The roots are growing into the planter box...do you think the holes in the nursery pots are big enough to let the roots out?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 4, 2015)

fandango said:


> Nice to see some water running...
> 
> These headband came from Palm Springs 4 years ago.I had some light issues indoor and the seeds came out of the buds...maybe 500 or so.
> I planted 50 of these seeds last season in 7 gallon smarties.
> ...


That sucks about the rippers man! Freaking assholes  so you're doing trees then! No need to top anything in a green house,  they will fill out no problem at all. Sometimes iItop 1x for outdoor plants, but not necessary. The roots should grow out just fine. Are they mesh bottom or just the standard soil pots with the holes at the bottom on the sides? With soil, more root space the better, are they still in 1 gallons and they are at eye level?! Or did you repot them?


----------



## fandango (Oct 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> That sucks about the rippers man! Freaking assholes  so you're doing trees then! No need to top anything in a green house, they will fill out no problem at all. Sometimes iItop 1x for outdoor plants, but not necessary. The roots should grow out just fine. Are they mesh bottom or just the standard soil pots with the holes at the bottom on the sides? With soil, more root space the better, are they still in 1 gallons and they are at eye level?! Or did you repot them?


The pots are standard...holes in the bottom...I was quite short on cash,so I took a gamble that the roots would work their way out the bottom into the bed of Sunshine mix before the plant became root bound...at this point I can not move the pot with out ripping the roots out.
Each day I make a rain forest in the GH and soak the bed down too.

Feeding Maxi bloom 3tbs per 4 gallon...and pro-tek,just a splash.
What else do you think I should put in there?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 4, 2015)

fandango said:


> The pots are standard...holes in the bottom...I was quite short on cash,so I took a gamble that the roots would work their way out the bottom into the bed of Sunshine mix before the plant became root bound...at this point I can not move the pot with out ripping the roots out.
> Each day I make a rain forest in the GH and soak the bed down too.
> 
> Feeding Maxi bloom 3tbs per 4 gallon...and pro-tek,just a splash.
> What else do you think I should put in there?


If you can't move the pots then the roots are good to go, no worries there. You're nutes sound good too , keep it simple is my advice, maxi and silica and you'll be good to go. Maybe a kelp product and aminos, floralicous plus I believe has all that, it's not necessary but should add some benefits in a sunshine mix, just a little goes a long way


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 4, 2015)

Make sure to cut out the silica about 1/3 of the way Into flower @fandango


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 4, 2015)

Long day today, but I got 23/24 gg4 potted up. One cut didn't root, which is totally insane, it was so super healthy, but no roots to be found. So i potted up the rest of them, and low and behold, my tray only holds 23 1 gallon mesh bottom pots lmao! My plants know me too well, it's what I'll call being in sync with the garden  

The mysterious unrooted cut
 
Gg4 sog 
 
These gdp are at 28 days into veg, I'm going to flower them Wednesday to make it a full month of veg. They have totally made a 180 into beast mode (except one little healthy runt, she's still small). 
 

I've cut the mama's down and cloned them all. 
 


And iIhave some more glue in grow plugs iIneed to plant this week. These will be vegged 4-5 weeks and go in the ebb buckets, 6 per light and 2 in the middle
 

I picked up some antique-ish things today. Been trying to get all the stuff iIused to have back that iIsold to move out here. Slow and steady. An old washboard and an old sewing box. Dove tails and all, love me some well made things!  
 

Also got this wooden tree this guy carved with a chainsaw. His work is freaking incredible, I wish iIhad money for the larger things he has. 

 

The glue, Spog, pog18 and kushberry are at 5 full weeks today, but I've not taken a pic of them yet


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 4, 2015)

Oh, there's the proof that WAYYYYYY more round pots fit into a square /rectangular tray than square pots. Holy moly it's a mind trip lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2015)

Cemalope


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 4, 2015)

Hell yeah doc! That's looking beautiful  how's the nose on her? That one looks way more Chem than mine, but tangie is really dominant in all crosses so it's hard for that tang not to be there, if there's no tang you have a winner. I really need to get some more of that pollen because I've been having insane success with f1 fems with the pollen I had

Here's the sour power OG x Chem 91 at day 35.. And get this.. It's furthest from the light that has a shit bulb since day 1 flower, I need a new bulb bad because I finally got a light meter, changed capacitor in ballast, and it's still not even registering on my light meter, but the other light is perfect. This Spog has bigger, more frosty buds than anything else in the garden and it's getting no light lmao! I cannot wait to get a bulb and run her properly next round. I took 3 clones before chopping the mama, so 2 of them will now flower with the glue

Here's a tip, never EVER use a used bulb. Ever. Lol.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 5, 2015)

Swapped out the bad bulb for a some what better bulb. Much much better than the last anyway, actually getting a 5000lux reading at about 20". I almost forgot I need 2 more bulbs like asap  I tested 1 and it's ok for now, but it needs to be 17" above the canopy for the proper lighting, which will be OK for the first couple weeks. 

Anyways, 

Here's kushberry. This one is doing well and I'm loving the structure and smell. 
 

Here's pog18. This one is way more sativas than iwanted but it's starting to do OK. The smell is finally there, it's densing up, but spear like colas which has to be from the train wreck. No OG anymore in its bud/plant structure which is really weird because it was Hella OG looking in veg


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 5, 2015)

Finished the trellis for the glue sog. I just have to cut the holes where the pots will go.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 5, 2015)

Done with the tray, I like it. This is how iIused to grow about 10 years ago, I crushed the game with this alpha tray tech. 
 

Here's the glue at day 35.


----------



## fandango (Oct 5, 2015)

Alpha Tray Tech....sweet


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 5, 2015)

fandango said:


> Alpha Tray Tech....sweet


Thanks man, the cover keeps light out and will keep humidity high and the roots should be able to spread out with no issues. More roots = more Fruits  I've always used this style tray with small suspended net pots, this will be the first time in mesh bottom pots, but it should work killer


----------



## papapayne (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey AP, 

just got to smoke some of my first tester nugs of your cut of GG#4. Was really premature, but she still packs a wallop. Got several fat gobs of scissor has to, just one tiny lower broke, over an ounce though. looking like shes gonna be a 2# plant at least.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> More roots = more Fruits


I said the same thing the my buddy at work today


----------



## fandango (Oct 6, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks man, the cover keeps light out and will keep humidity high and the roots should be able to spread out with no issues. More roots = more Fruits  I've always used this style tray with small suspended net pots, this will be the first time in mesh bottom pots, but it should work killer


One day late for me,I spent over a hundred bucks on lumber to make my tray stands and than I see your set up...bo hoo

I have some 6x6 RW cubes left over so I am just going to use them up this round,but the next tray is going to be a copy cat AlphaTray.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 6, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Hey AP,
> 
> just got to smoke some of my first tester nugs of your cut of GG#4. Was really premature, but she still packs a wallop. Got several fat gobs of scissor has to, just one tiny lower broke, over an ounce though. looking like shes gonna be a 2# plant at least.


Hell yeah, that's great! She sure is a yielder  I hear that she yields very very well with extracts too 



Dr.D81 said:


> I said the same thing the my buddy at work today


it's only the truth  more roots = more vigor = more nutrient uptake = more branching = more leaves = more buds = more smiling faces at harvest time 



fandango said:


> One day late for me,I spent over a hundred bucks on lumber to make my tray stands and than I see your set up...bo hoo
> 
> I have some 6x6 RW cubes left over so I am just going to use them up this round,but the next tray is going to be a copy cat AlphaTray.


Right on man, the back end of the tray sits on a saw horse, you can buy saw horse brackets for about 10$ and build it to whatever height you need, Just a tad higher than the reservoir is best, then the front of the tray sits on the res, this allows the most height for a flood tray. The res is a horse trough, works great. The saw horse idea I got from Aero, I've always made tray stands and still will if I have the height, but in situations with height issues, the saw horse combo is great


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## papapayne (Oct 6, 2015)

I finally took the time to really look at you new avatar...literally busting a gut laughing over here. Then again, it could be the gorilla glue talking


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 6, 2015)

papapayne said:


> I finally took the time to really look at you new avatar...literally busting a gut laughing over here. Then again, it could be the gorilla glue talking


Lol!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 6, 2015)

Does anyone know an easy way to get tubing to slide on fittings easier? It's always the hardest part of the grow for me, putting on the tubing and taking the tubing off... My hands are so jacked up from nerve issues that iIcan barely make it through the job. I need something that'll make it easier but still stay 100% leak proof.. 

Done for now but I'll have to do it all over again soon


----------



## fandango (Oct 6, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah, that's great! She sure is a yielder  I hear that she yields very very well with extracts too
> 
> 
> it's only the truth  more roots = more vigor = more nutrient uptake = more branching = more leaves = more buds = more smiling faces at harvest time
> ...


Your room looks surgical clean man! and plants are conisuori condition!

I have been working most the day to fill my 4x4 flood table with rooted cuts here....got in 32 from my ez-cloner what had on average 8" hanging roots...I put the tank to 28 gallons and am running GH 3 part...with pro-tek...with hydrogard...ppm 200.

Found some used 6x6 RW...soak them in PH 6.2....slice slit and open grodan cube...insert cut and fold roots into slit...press together,good contact...pour res mix over cube...running 600w MH...room temp 76...

What did I miss here?


----------



## fandango (Oct 6, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Does anyone know an easy way to get tubing to slide on fittings easier? It's always the hardest part of the grow for me, putting on the tubing and taking the tubing off... My hands are so jacked up from nerve issues that iIcan barely make it through the job. I need something that'll make it easier but still stay 100% leak proof..
> 
> Done for now but I'll have to do it all over again soon
> 
> View attachment 3515799


blow dryer...have you still got one...hehe


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 6, 2015)

fandango said:


> Your room looks surgical clean man! and plants are conisuori condition!
> 
> I have been working most the day to fill my 4x4 flood table with rooted cuts here....got in 32 from my ez-cloner what had on average 8" hanging roots...I put the tank to 28 gallons and am running GH 3 part...with pro-tek...with hydrogard...ppm 200.
> 
> ...


Thanks man! And thanks for the tip about the blow dryer, I take it heat it the key, makes sense it was so much harder to work with today because it was 67 in the room lol. I'm going to keep this info in my back pocket. 

Sounds like you got your tray filled and are on track bro. I'm not too knowledgeable about Rockwool, but sounds like everything else is good. It's been a while since I've used gh, last time iIused it iIused the Lucas formula, 2 parts micro to 1 part bloom iIthink is the recipe. I'm still starting clones at 700ppm though but that's with hydroton. It's so weird because iIalways use to start clones at 400ppm (including tap water, usually 200ppm) and gradually worked up. But this whole year I've been getting hardcore deficiency starting lower than 700, it might just be the strains I'm running or something, I'm not too sure


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 8, 2015)

Well, I'm really beat up from over exertion this week. Had to push some stuff ahead a couple days so I can heal up a bit. I gotta run some ducting still and that's about it then I can flower the gdp, atomic nl and mendo breath. Going to try to do it today, actually, I kind of have to because they are bigger than I'd like. We will see what happens. 

Veg pron


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 8, 2015)

Well, the ducting is up. New ebb system hooked up.. And Im fucked because the switch error on the new controller bucket keeps coming on which means I can't run it right now.. I'm done with eBay for good. Swear to God it's been the last 10 things I've bought have either been late, wrong or broken. I need to see if the hydro shop has some sort of controller that has 1/2" fittings, if so cool.. I'll send this pos back and get that.. If not, not looking good.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 8, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well, the ducting is up. New ebb system hooked up.. And Im fucked because the switch error on the new controller bucket keeps coming on which means I can't run it right now.. I'm done with eBay for good. Swear to God it's been the last 10 things I've bought have either been late, wrong or broken. I need to see if the hydro shop has some sort of controller that has 1/2" fittings, if so cool.. I'll send this pos back and get that.. If not, not looking good.


Hope they have what you need.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 8, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well, the ducting is up. New ebb system hooked up.. And Im fucked because the switch error on the new controller bucket keeps coming on which means I can't run it right now.. I'm done with eBay for good. Swear to God it's been the last 10 things I've bought have either been late, wrong or broken. I need to see if the hydro shop has some sort of controller that has 1/2" fittings, if so cool.. I'll send this pos back and get that.. If not, not looking good.


Ah that's shit man, I hope you can get what you need, I wanna see some Alpha monster bud porn


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks guys, I'm going to call the store in the am and see what they can put together for me. My controller bucket is a hydrofarm and they use 1/2" fittings, iI think it's the only controller that uses 1/2" and since all my buckets are also 1/2", iI either need the same exact controller or iI need to buy whatever controller they have (which will be 3/4" fittings) and hope the shop also has 3/4" to 1/2" reducer fittings that I'd be able to run off the controller and fit my buckets too, because I don't have the energy or $ to buy and set up another whole system  

Hoping for the best, these gdp are getting really big compared to what I flowered last time, they really need to flower and get out of the veg tray or they will be too big and iI have other clones I've been handwatering a few times daily that need to go in the tray.. #hydroproblems


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 9, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks guys, I'm going to call the store in the am and see what they can put together for me. My controller bucket is a hydrofarm and they use 1/2" fittings, iI think it's the only controller that uses 1/2" and since all my buckets are also 1/2", iI either need the same exact controller or iI need to buy whatever controller they have (which will be 3/4" fittings) and hope the shop also has 3/4" to 1/2" reducer fittings that I'd be able to run off the controller and fit my buckets too, because I don't have the energy or $ to buy and set up another whole system
> 
> Hoping for the best, these gdp are getting really big compared to what I flowered last time, they really need to flower and get out of the veg tray or they will be too big and iI have other clones I've been handwatering a few times daily that need to go in the tray.. #hydroproblems


Damn, what a predicament  surely they'll have the reducers!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 9, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Damn, what a predicament  surely they'll have the reducers!


They had a controller with 1/2" outlets  back on track but the damn thing was $300 grr. This thing better last me a life time. 

I finished the trellis for the buckets, that was the last thing I needed to do so I'll be able to flower the gdp tonight thank god.  

The trellis is either adjustable or I can double /triple trellis if needed


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice!! Besides the price, gotta be happy with that 

Looks like a good setup mate, can't wait to see some babies in there!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 9, 2015)

I picked up another one of these the other day, when I get some more energy I'll be mounting them so all of my veg is t5. Believe it or not, a t5 has better lumens with far better spread than a 600w mh. I got a brand new 600w bulb to test the coverage and it's good for 2x2 while a 400w t5 system has more lux evenly over a 2x4. Less watts more light. That's all I needed to know


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 9, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nice!! Besides the price, gotta be happy with that
> 
> Looks like a good setup mate, can't wait to see some babies in there!!


Thanks bro! I'll be putting them in flower tonight, I just have to wait for the ol lady to get home to help me  they are looking so good so I have a good feeling this will come out so much better than the last run. They definitely aren't the typical size for a sog lol, but I'm going to do what I have to to make it work  

Here's a better angle to see the height they have, about 12-13" + and growing more than an inch a day now


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 9, 2015)

Duuuude! They're huge already ha ha. This is going to be good. I'll be right back, just grabbing the popcorn


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 9, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I picked up another one of these the other day, when I get some more energy I'll be mounting them so all of my veg is t5. Believe it or not, a t5 has better lumens with far better spread than a 600w mh. I got a brand new 600w bulb to test the coverage and it's good for 2x2 while a 400w t5 system has more lux evenly over a 2x4. Less watts more light. That's all I needed to know
> 
> View attachment 3517939


I want a couple of those or some nice home made led bars for veg. I have a ton of lights hanging in my veg room.

Cemalope


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I want a couple of those or some nice home made led bars for veg. I have a ton of lights hanging in my veg room.
> 
> Cemalope
> View attachment 3518057


They are truly much better than hid for veg, the light penetration isn't as good but for a 2.5 foot plant, they are much better, and it seems the growth is more tight as well 

That chemalope is looking killer man  looks like she's stacks hard!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 9, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> They are truly much better than hid for veg, the light penetration isn't as good but for a 2.5 foot plant, they are much better, and it seems the growth is more tight as well
> 
> That chemalope is looking killer man  looks like she's stacks hard!


Yea it still is going to have that cantaloupe taste it looks like. I need some sour power 91 beans though. Those sound great!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 9, 2015)

Here's the purple OG 18 it's finally filling out and starting to stink, the buds went from nothing to as big as the other plants in one week, it's crazy  glad I took a cut for a new mama because I didn't think it was going to do much, but it smells awesome now 
 
And here's the sog side of the flower room in its finished state. All that's left is more plants


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 9, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's the purple OG 18 it's finally filling out and starting to stink, the buds went from nothing to as big as the other plants in one week, it's crazy  glad I took a cut for a new mama because I didn't think it was going to do much, but it smells awesome now
> View attachment 3518154
> And here's the sog side of the flower room in its finished state. All that's left is more plants
> View attachment 3518155


Me and payne have talked about those come from behind plants. The ones that look like hell till the last two weeks and by then half the time have killed the clones. That why i try to hold out on judgement till the end now.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Me and payne have talked about those come from behind plants. The ones that look like hell till the last two weeks and by then half the time have killed the clones. That why i try to hold out on judgement till the end now.


I hear ya there bro, it's been happening far too much recently so this time I took like 2 or 3 cuts of everything, I don't want to lose a potential awesome plant again. It's so Damn weird how they go from nothing to awesome so fast, there must be some sort of gene in them that just takes time to trigger and then goes in to beast mode. I don't like waiting but it's worth the wait at the same time lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea it still is going to have that cantaloupe taste it looks like. I need some sour power 91 beans though. Those sound great!


Ahh man that's a bummer, I'm starting to think anything tangi is going to be hard to breed with. I keep hearing that the taste /smell carries over 9/10 times, but it was worth a shot. Hopefully it's not as raunchy as the original lol. I'll see if I have any more sour power Chem beans, I don't think I had too many but I might have a couple left. The fan blew most of the pollen into my purple paralysis and I ended up with like 50 of those, the only thing I was trying to pollinate was the tsngilope and I got more beans on everything else lmao. Total newb shit right there


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 9, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Ahh man that's a bummer, I'm starting to think anything tangi is going to be hard to breed with. I keep hearing that the taste /smell carries over 9/10 times, but it was worth a shot. Hopefully it's not as raunchy as the original lol. I'll see if I have any more sour power Chem beans, I don't think I had too many but I might have a couple left. The fan blew most of the pollen into my purple paralysis and I ended up with like 50 of those, the only thing I was trying to pollinate was the tsngilope and I got more beans on everything else lmao. Total newb shit right there


Hell pp x 91 would have potential too!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hell pp x 91 would have potential too!


I know for a fact I have a bunch of those I'll let ya have  I haven't popped any yet but I remember them being the smallest little buggers, the sour power seeds were so fat, and the pp Chem were sooooooo small and dark. I'm hoping they aren't one of those kinds of seeds that are hard to germ


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 9, 2015)

OK ladies and gents, the worst is over! I can now re-freaking-lax (i think). Should be smooth sailing from here with no more upgrades or mods for a while. I think the next batch of glue are already to flower I dunno, maybe another day or 3 tops. Then I'll flip em. They have roots coming out the bottom already


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 9, 2015)

wvguy said:


> or you could just give it up all together



I've been lazy and haven't potted my last batch of clones up. Now I have additional 40 or so clones to pot up tomorrow. 

I'll be doing the original 15 into 2gals and flowering immediately and the remaining 40 will go into solo cups for a while.


I'm reading your posts and realizing that I'm fucking up my rotations but I've been too busy to do anything about it...

@Dr.D81 @genuity
The OG Larry x HB#2 is a VERY vigorous rooter. Like holy shit that was fast! I can't wait to do SOG with her, it will be epic!


Hope all is well in everyone's worlds


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice work Alpha, looking boss now mate  
That purple og 18 looks dank af too!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 9, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I've been lazy and haven't potted my last batch of clones up. Now I have additional 40 or so clones to pot up tomorrow.
> 
> I'll be doing the original 15 into 2gals and flowering immediately and the remaining 40 will go into solo cups for a while.
> 
> ...


Nice to know bubby!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 9, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I've been lazy and haven't potted my last batch of clones up. Now I have additional 40 or so clones to pot up tomorrow.
> 
> I'll be doing the original 15 into 2gals and flowering immediately and the remaining 40 will go into solo cups for a while.
> 
> ...


I hear ya man, it's really tough for me to keep up with the rotation because my back always goes out or my hands start giving me trouble. I hate it, I used to do 8 lights, 36 clones a tray, 2 trays every 2 weeks. There's no way in hell I could do that anymore so that's when I found the ebb buckets so I can grow fewer bigger plants. But I still have a soft spot for sogs so I make myself push through because if the old lady doesn't see results I'll never hear the end of it lol. 

Once things are on some what of a schedule and nothing goes wrong, it's a lot easier to keep up but when you're busy for unexpected things or just broken like I am, it can easily slip away and then it messes up everything. 

That logxhb sounds tasty


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 9, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I hear ya man, it's really tough for me to keep up with the rotation because my back always goes out or my hands start giving me trouble. I hate it, I used to do 8 lights, 36 clones a tray, 2 trays every 2 weeks. There's no way in hell I could do that anymore so that's when I found the ebb buckets so I can grow fewer bigger plants. But I still have a soft spot for sogs so I make myself push through because if the old lady doesn't see results I'll never hear the end of it lol.
> 
> Once things are on some what of a schedule and nothing goes wrong, it's a lot easier to keep up but when you're busy for unexpected things or just broken like I am, it can easily slip away and then it messes up everything.
> 
> That logxhb sounds tasty


I think he is to only one to run any as far as i know.


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 9, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I hear ya man, it's really tough for me to keep up with the rotation because my back always goes out or my hands start giving me trouble. I hate it, I used to do 8 lights, 36 clones a tray, 2 trays every 2 weeks. There's no way in hell I could do that anymore so that's when I found the ebb buckets so I can grow fewer bigger plants. But I still have a soft spot for sogs so I make myself push through because if the old lady doesn't see results I'll never hear the end of it lol.
> 
> Once things are on some what of a schedule and nothing goes wrong, it's a lot easier to keep up but when you're busy for unexpected things or just broken like I am, it can easily slip away and then it messes up everything.
> 
> That logxhb sounds tasty



Wow man, I'm sorry to hear about your back. I hope you have pain free days ahead. 

I'm sure the ebb and flow buckets are great, I use to do ebb and flow and I loved it. I've been thinking about returning to it actually...

Rotation truly is key, I'm seeing. These in solo cups should've been uppotted already, and I need to be taking my next batch already too, lol.

I use SOG loosely, I have no where near the capacity nor the capability to manage a rotation of that magnitude. I'm just trying to figure it all out dude! For now just a few handfuls of plants under a handful of lights.

I've been subbed up to this thread for a while, I just wanted to stop in and at that I like what you're doing and to encourage you to keep on keeping on.

Good stuff dude, good stuff.

Have a wonderful night.


And, I haven't had the opportunity to flower the logxhb2 yet. Very soon though that will change!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks man! Very much appreciate that  

Ebb and flow is just a lot less hassle for me, no manual watering is a huge plus! 

Definitely keep me posted on the logxhb2! Would love to see that in flower


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 11, 2015)

@Aeroknow I bricked my phone while trying to root it. Working on fixing it now lol. If not I gotta get another phone, but I don't have internet here, just nikkis phone internet. Hoping it fix it tonight but it's literally a brick at the moment


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 11, 2015)

Got the t5s hung. 


1 atomic nl passed away. It just couldn't hang with the big boys I guess. It would droop during lights on and perk up lights off, so I decided to pull it out and let the others rock on. #onlythestrongsurvive


----------



## papapayne (Oct 11, 2015)

got no time for the weak!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 11, 2015)

For sure Payne  what's funny is I pulled the plant out by the stem and threw it in a tote. Walked by the tote today and it's perky af lmao. It wants to live so bad but can't handle hid so it's a lost cause. 


Glue day 42
 

Spog91


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 12, 2015)

@Aeroknow 

You know about this? Gh chitosan? Hmm. I'm learning like a mofo about products now lol.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 12, 2015)

Well, holy shit. I'm having an epiphany. 

I used to consistently pull a gpw when I had my flood trays with covered tops. 

I also pulled 2 lbs in the tent with the flood buckets and suspended net pots. There was lots of reflection. 

When I was testing a new bulb tonight to see what Temps will be in the flower room with another light, and to adjust the hood height, I used the light meter on the covered tray. 

To my astonishment, at 4 fucking feet!!!! I'm getting the same reading as 22" on all the other lights without a reflective surface. 

This is huge and could be a major reason I was always pulling so much weight. At 24" it would be equivalent to 2000w in a 4x4 area. 

Now to back track some years, my rooms were always built with the reflective insulation board. And I used that board to cover my trays, each tray being 3.5x3.5'. 

I must have been getting 2500w equivalent in that space with all surfaces reflective! 

Crazy! Something to think about. 
 


Oh, and the atomic nl I pulled lol. Such a trooper.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 12, 2015)

Oh man, nice bud pron  I bet they smell good too!! 

That's interesting about the reflective surfaces, it makes sense really. I'd hazard a guess and say that there would be little to know 'popcorn' buds, they'd be getting just as fat


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 12, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well, holy shit. I'm having an epiphany.
> 
> I used to consistently pull a gpw when I had my flood trays with covered tops.
> 
> ...


You should see what that meter reads @ 4' away from my DE's with no reclection on top of trays!   lol


AlphaPhase said:


> @Aeroknow
> 
> You know about this? Gh chitosan? Hmm. I'm learning like a mofo about products now lol.
> 
> View attachment 3519700


Yup. The chitosan is in quite a few products. AN's Budfactor X is another one.
I just ordered another 2 kilos of the water soluble chitosan. Last time it arrived, It felt like the delivery man was thinking it was drugs or something, when I signed for it. Lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks eastcoast! You're right about that, I never had popcorn running these reflective trays  can not wait to flower the glue in a day or so and see what it does, it's been a long long time since I've run this style tray


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 12, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> You should see what that meter reads @ 4' away from my DE's with no reclection on top of trays!   lol
> 
> Yup. The chitosan is in quite a few products. AN's Budfactor X is another one.
> I just ordered another 2 kilos of the water soluble chitosan. Last time it arrived, It felt like the delivery man was thinking it was drugs or something, when I signed for it. Lol


Jesus I can't even imagine the DE on this tray it would be so epic!!! 

Lmao about the delivery guy. I can't believe I never knew about this chitosan years ago but it seems I may have used it unknowingly lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 12, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks eastcoast! You're right about that, I never had popcorn running these reflective trays  can not wait to flower the glue in a day or so and see what it does, it's been a long long time since I've run this style tray


Nice!! I'm getting excited too dude, always love watching other mad dudes grow styles, gives me ideas


----------



## papapayne (Oct 12, 2015)

yea man the reflective surfaces do help a lot. The atomic nl looks pretty healthy all things considering. sucks she didn't cut it, but such is life.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 12, 2015)

papapayne said:


> yea man the reflective surfaces do help a lot. The atomic nl looks pretty healthy all things considering. sucks she didn't cut it, but such is life.


I still have one other atomic nl that is fine, so it's ok  I'm guessing the root system just wasn't big enough for hid because they didn't get much veg time, but the other anl and mendo breath handled the switch just fine and are already stretching as tall as the gdp now


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 12, 2015)

The pog18 spit out 1 nanner on a top cola. Nute stress related I'm assuming since she's been finicky, but that was the only one I found and it wasn't open so I think all is good. 

Got some mites in my veg room on all the glue  but not in the flower room at least. My second mite encounter! Little fuckers. They will be killed soon (i hope). It's very satisfying going through all the leaves and smashing them. They explode, lots of blood for such a little creature.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2015)

Fucking mites man. Kill those little bastards


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 12, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Fucking mites man. Kill those little bastards


For real! I've only seen them once. Well, twice. I got a kashmiri clone (really wish I still had it) that I got from a friend and it came with mites. I tried to quarantine it but ended up throwing it out because I do not work well with bugs. I've always prided myself with avoiding bugs so I didn't want to risk it  but with constantly getting clones now from others it's inevitable and I suppose I need to learn to kill them. Bugs make my damn skin crawl. I do however keep a few spiders in the flower room for security, they don't go near the plants and just chill in a corner, but they are always killing random bugs so I let them live in there lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 12, 2015)

Mites are the WORST! I got my first infestation last run and god damn they wouldnt let up. Found a natural spray here in Oz that works wonders, one spray at 13-14 inches tall and the bugs stay away!


----------



## papapayne (Oct 12, 2015)

yea they can be a bitch when infested, but caught early dont seem to be to bad. spraying with spinosad and azamax every 3 days for a week did it for me. I still have to preventive now, but I think its more because they are outdoors where I live and hitch rides on me when I move about the yard to the rooms.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 12, 2015)

That is good to know  I did hit them with chitosan foliar and some spinosad so far, I will pick up some azamax. They do seem to suck the life right out of the clones, the clones were looking great 2 days ago and now they are much lighter in color, damn bugs! I'll hit them with some other sprays soon and then flower them and hit them one more time like 7-10 days in flower to make sure they die and don't spread to the gdp. 

What's funny is the gdp are supposedly one of the most mite attracted plants, but not a single mite on those or the mendo breath or anl, weird! The gdp were in the same tray I transplanted the glue into, so I figured they would have something on them but nada. I think the big glue I took the cuts from must have been pretty infested


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 12, 2015)

Here's a chemalope in West Virginia. The guy had never grown a plant before so I'm walking him through how to do a soil grow, not bad for his first time! He's using like 40 watts lol. But I'm proud it's not dead yet. He said he loves the process, he's a moonshiner, so this is obviously the next step for an old timer


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 12, 2015)

One more post for the night, God I've been an Internet junkie this week lol. Life's boring when ya gotta rest the bones though. 

Here's a better pic of the spog91. I am thinking this will be my new mama and the new future monocrop strain. It is winning me over with the smell, denseness, structure, clone time and veg vigor, such a nice strain, I still need to smoke it, but I know it's the best yielder in the garden and if it tastes like it smells, then I think it's a bonefide winner in my book  

Have a good night yall


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 13, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> The pog18 spit out 1 nanner on a top cola. Nute stress related I'm assuming since she's been finicky, but that was the only one I found and it wasn't open so I think all is good.
> 
> Got some mites in my veg room on all the glue  but not in the flower room at least. My second mite encounter! Little fuckers. They will be killed soon (i hope). It's very satisfying going through all the leaves and smashing them. They explode, lots of blood for such a little creature.


The red ones or the microscopic two dot ones? Last two grows I have seen the red ones, easy to get rid of but scary, particularly if you have seen what they can do to a grow in a couple of warm days like we are having.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Oct 13, 2015)

Hey brother so glad you didn't end up leaving i really enjoy watching your grow i will not post must but trust me i am watching keep up the great work must love your local dirtynerd


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> The red ones or the microscopic two dot ones? Last two grows I have seen the red ones, easy to get rid of but scary, particularly if you have seen what they can do to a grow in a couple of warm days like we are having.


It's the red ones I believe, they look red and are about the size of a poppy seed. Got any tips to get rid of them? So far I'm killing them with my fingers, I put a hot shot peat strip in there but haven't looked to see if that helped yet, but I don't use them in flower so I'll need a more organic route for that. I figure I should treat the flower plants just in case. I thought summer was over but then here comes a heat wave! Lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey brother so glad you didn't end up leaving i really enjoy watching your grow i will not post must but trust me i am watching keep up the great work must love your local dirtynerd


Thank you, That means a lot dirtynerd! real glad to have ya aboard this crazy train


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 13, 2015)

For me, 3 dousings with "greenCleaner", I followed directions and hit it once then 4 to 5 days later then 7 days after that, first time 2 ozs per gallon, then one oz per gallon, worked but expensive shit. I paid $45 for 8 oz bottle. Appears to be safe...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> For me, 3 dousings with "greenCleaner", I followed directions and hit it once then 4 to 5 days later then 7 days after that, first time 2 ozs per gallon, then one oz per gallon, worked but expensive shit. I paid $45 for 8 oz bottle. Appears to be safe...


OK awesome! I have heard of the green cleaner, old stage green cleaner I think it was called. I'll pick some of that up now since I've heard others have awesome success with that too. Does seem expensive but to save a crop it's just pennies  

Happy trichome Tuesday!


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 13, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LBJQU26?keywords=green cleaner&qid=1444767982&ref_=sr_1_6&sr=8-6


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2015)

So with the new mj laws that California just passed, it seems a lot of things will be changing over the course of a couple years. It's going to be expensive as hell to get all the ducks in a row to grow commercially now, and since that is the only way to abide by the new laws, (a patient can no longer vend their buds to dispensaries) is getting a growing license, a transportation license and a couple other licenses, to do things legit. 

At first I was pretty bummed about it because it will cost a lot of $ to set up a grow with all the proper framework in place.. But them my uncle got ahold of me and wants to invest in me and help me do what I need to do  I'm so fucking stoked because it would take me forever to save up to be able to do it on my own. #blessed


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 13, 2015)

Yes, very interesting laws, it will be fun (not) to see how it all unfolds, cant imagine Butte and Tehama county to name a few going down without a fight. I think I read that medical mj would mostly be free ( Ha! Ha!). Should be min of three dispensaries in Chico.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2015)

For sure hippy, definitely some interesting laws. I would LOVE for Tehama and Butte to have dispensaries, that would be a gift for many!! 

They will be getting tough on doctors that give out mj recs though, so if people don't have a real medical issue, they are kind of screwed until the recreational law passes. But I mean that is good in a way I guess , I really need it, and it's easy for me to get a rec regardless, so that will be fine. And the new laws will not change anything for the personal med grower (which is freaking awesome!) so not many people have to worry, especially the true patients.  I just want to be able to provide for patients access to clean, good meds, because as we know, too many people cut corners and who knows what's in the meds by the time the patient gets them, so I think the new laws are great in the aspect 


Here's the new sour power OG x Chem 91 mama at 7 days in the cloner, she's such a beast,!!! God I am loving this one, such a vigorous girl. I need one more t5 which sucks because I didn't want to add anymore lights, but II need to keep mama's around so I need to set up the other flood trays. It never ends lol. But I just love this plant so much it'll be worth it. It's one of the few strains that never shows a sign of stress between cutting and flowering. It's always green. It grows fast and it has great flowers. Bug props to karma genetics for the sour power OG cross, even if it wasn't worked, you can just tell the genetics used are topnotch for an f1. The Chem is just old school and adds that extra kick it needed for yield


----------



## papapayne (Oct 14, 2015)

looking awesome man! I finally got my cloner running right, the bleach treatment then using pool shock was the ticket. now, 7 days to big ol healthy roots. its been nice to get the chink worked out and rotations on time now.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 14, 2015)

Looking great as always! I am going to photo bomb you since you stay in here.
Not my biggest buds but they matched really nice. Blue bream on left and gg4 on right


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 14, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looking great as always! I am going to photo bomb you since you stay in here.
> Not my biggest buds but they matched really nice. Blue bream on left and gg4 on right
> View attachment 3521005


Respect Doc looking nice


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 14, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> For sure hippy, definitely some interesting laws. I would LOVE for Tehama and Butte to have dispensaries, that would be a gift for many!!
> 
> They will be getting tough on doctors that give out mj recs though, so if people don't have a real medical issue, they are kind of screwed until the recreational law passes. But I mean that is good in a way I guess , I really need it, and it's easy for me to get a rec regardless, so that will be fine. And the new laws will not change anything for the personal med grower (which is freaking awesome!) so not many people have to worry, especially the true patients.  I just want to be able to provide for patients access to clean, good meds, because as we know, too many people cut corners and who knows what's in the meds by the time the patient gets them, so I think the new laws are great in the aspect
> 
> ...


AP whats your experience with Karmas 24k White Gold? Going to run a 5 pck and see whats popping so to speak. They will go down in the morning along with a 10 pck Dr Who, 2 Blue Dream, 2 Wonder Woman, & a Critical 2.0+ Auto. Any experiences with her appreciated


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 14, 2015)

@AlphaPhase 
I'll see you later with the forbid
Oh, and:


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 14, 2015)

papapayne said:


> looking awesome man! I finally got my cloner running right, the bleach treatment then using pool shock was the ticket. now, 7 days to big ol healthy roots. its been nice to get the chink worked out and rotations on time now.


That's great to hear bro! When they are working they are working like a champ!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 14, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looking great as always! I am going to photo bomb you since you stay in here.
> Not my biggest buds but they matched really nice. Blue bream on left and gg4 on right
> View attachment 3521005


Holy hell doc! Put those on safety before you hurt someone! Looking incredible bro


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 14, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> AP whats your experience with Karmas 24k White Gold? Going to run a 5 pck and see whats popping so to speak. They will go down in the morning along with a 10 pck Dr Who, 2 Blue Dream, 2 Wonder Woman, & a Critical 2.0+ Auto. Any experiences with her appreciated


She's a light feeder. Doesn't like a lot of N in flower and just a bit more calmag than normal. Much less N or she will claw, maybe 1.2ec max in flower. The pheno I had was OG, not very tangy and made some of the strongest concentrates I've had. Extremely frosty and nice colors.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 14, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> @AlphaPhase
> I'll see you later with the forbid
> Oh, and:


Lmao! Sounds good man, but you do know this guy blew his head off right after recording this


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 14, 2015)

Another pog18 Nanner. That makes 2. Not bad but not good, not sure if I'll keep it though the bud looks so damn good now. I'm sure it would have no male parts next grow that's more dialed in but not sure.

My ppm has been going up daily due to rw in the smart pots (that's my hunch). It rises from 900ppm to 1000ppm over night. PH stable. All plants look fine, so it's not over feeding for the most part. Everything in 100% hydroton maintains a stable pH and ppm, so I'm stumped. Then again, the pH and ppm was stable in the flood tray using rw and hydroton and smart pots so I have no idea. Also the ppm and pH is stable in the other ebb buckets with the gdp. It's just the gg4 everytime that has been having the ppm issues, it's happend 2/3 grows so maybe it's just that they are still sick but not showing sickness visually. I will have to figure it out, but the next 2 grows with the gg4 are the last as I'll be switching to another strain,, most likely the Spog91 and mendo breath. II didn't keep aclone of the mendo breath, I flowered the whole plant and instead of taking a cut, if I like it, I'll be picking up a tray of them.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 14, 2015)

Purple OG 18. She's just getting so frosty! She needs to start smelling more though.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 14, 2015)

She is a beaut! I got another #18..... I missed her flavor badly! I did encounter a nanner or two, but it was mostly environment and after running her for a couple years, I only produced beans once. ATB!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 14, 2015)

SupaM said:


> She is a beaut! I got another #18..... I missed her flavor badly! I did encounter a nanner or two, but it was mostly environment and after running her for a couple years, I only produced beans once. ATB!


Awesome! Great info to know bro, I will run her again  the smell is fairly faint on mine but occasionally she starts to stink, it's weird lol. Sometimes I just can't get a smell from her then the next day she'll be wrecking havoc


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 14, 2015)

@Aeroknow 

I know you saw these today, but does this look wierd? I haven't seen the glue grow this stacked/ short before with the node space at like zero "? None have been topped but some how some of the lower branches on a bunch of them are going to become taller then the main top? Kinda tripping out about it, has this happened to you? Wtf is going on  it's like a good thing technically but this plant isn't supposed to do that


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 15, 2015)

Oh, I know now. I fucking just know. I had another epiphany. Seriously. It's my flood times and I just know it! All other strains are always 100% getting started with flooding every 4 hours. Now the glue, I always get lock out (purple stems and what looks like mag deficiency) every single damn time. I tried everything except lengthening the time between floods quite a bit. II know I've mentioned it, but I've never tried it for some reason because other plants need 4 hr floods.. Well, I just switched floods to every 6 hours with the newest two batches of glue, I just hope my new spog mama doesn't die, but I need to fix this issue with this strain.

I've read she is really picky with too much water, that would explain a lot of issues during veg with her. We will find out soon enough.

I think it's a t5 problem. I'm new to t5 and I'm guessing you do not need to flood as much because the light intensity is less than hid. Trial and error time.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 15, 2015)

Well, after setting the flood cycle to flood every 6 hrs, the glue are looking more perky! This growing with a medium is tricky stuff since it seems all strains are a little different for the needs of watering schedules. I think 6hrs between floods might be a good thing with glue as I'm thinking it's a water sensitive plant. Will flood every 4 hours in flower I think. What's crazy is I flood the gdp every 2 hours or they get cranky. Live and learn, and as my avatar says, we learning up in this bitch! 

@Aeroknow helped me take care of mites thank God. They appear to be all dead and or dying. So I'm going to move the flower time to Sunday to give them a couple days to heal. The tallest of the glue is 11" and the shortest is only 8", but I think it will work. 

The sour power mama took a little time to adjust to the new flood time but she's doing great now.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 15, 2015)

Well, it looks like the glue is getting its fade on a little early. After dropping the ppm to 900 for the past week or so, they started showing their fall colors. I guess it's another unintended flush for them again lol. Never fails. Oh well they only have 2 weeks left tops and at least it didn't happen earlier  me and glue just don't get along so it's on to the next strain  it was sort of fun growing it I guess but wayyyyyy too many headaches with it for me to handle 

  

The gdp are killing it and just about to fill the net woooooo!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloody hell mate, that is just ridiculous! Really stunning plants mate


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 16, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Bloody hell mate, that is just ridiculous! Really stunning plants mate


Thanks bro  I really enjoyed growing the gdp but it'll be my last run with her for a while, she was so easy to grow though! Just super slow to veg. 

I tinkered with the flood settings one more time for the glue. I upped flood times to 8hr-6hr-4hr-6hr between floods daily. I can't believe they don't need to be flooded more, I'm assuming with hid lights it would be different, but still, 6-8hrs between floods is crazy! But the roots are growing faster and the plants look better just from a couple days. 

Got my new mama's all planted now. 2 of the spog91 will be flowered in ebb buckets with the last run of glue. There's 16 glue so I'll pick the best 14. 

You'll be able to see how much better the Spog grows in hydro compared to the glue before too long  

I've kept 1 pog18 which will be a mama, it looks great in flower but the smell is much fainter than I'd like, it's hard to tell what it even smells like


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 16, 2015)

I need to source about 16 clones in a few weeks to start vegging for the tray since I'm flowering the glue in a day. Not sure what I want, does anyone have any suggestions? Since I'm done with growing glue after this, I'm not sure what to grow but it's gotta be on a similar quality level as glue but preferably not picky in hydro or the possibility of dudding. 

I was thinking chocolate hashberry or mendo breath but that's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 16, 2015)

On to bigger and better things hey mate  
I've also found the same with gdp strains, really slow to veg, it's lucky the smoke is good or it would be total crap! 
Can you get any of Sin City's gear in clones over there? I'm sure you'll find something I'll be totally jealous of ha ha ha.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 16, 2015)

dang, if i wasn't still seeing mites man I would hook ya up.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 17, 2015)

Plants look amazing AP - what a trip about the flood times!

These things are like Monster Mites! What are they?



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 17, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> On to bigger and better things hey mate
> I've also found the same with gdp strains, really slow to veg, it's lucky the smoke is good or it would be total crap!
> Can you get any of Sin City's gear in clones over there? I'm sure you'll find something I'll be totally jealous of ha ha ha.


For real! I love the smoke, I've never had a real purple strain until this year and now it's one of my favorites  I'm not sure if I can find sincity gear, but I've been wanting to try them bad. They have some great looking strains for sure



papapayne said:


> dang, if i wasn't still seeing mites man I would hook ya up.


Tis the season for mites so it seems! Just when I got rid of all the gnats, the mites hit. At least it was only in veg and small plants so it was really easy to kill em, just took a few days and all gone  good vibes on killing yours bro, I'd say throw a hot shot strip in there for 4 days and that would take a lot of them out fast or use forbid 4f, that's what I used, it's not a systemic which is good and the residue has a 45day window, so as long as your in veg you'd be good, but I know you don't like to use stuff like that, but if all else fails give it a shot and be done with it for a while 


Mohican said:


> Plants look amazing AP - what a trip about the flood times!
> 
> These things are like Monster Mites! What are they?
> 
> ...


Thanks bro  the flood times have seriously made me rethink my vegging game. I mean, most plants are fine with 4 hr floods, but they seem to also be fine with every 8 hr floods, so to keep all happy I think the new flood schedule will work best. I don't know what changed, but I think when real hydroton stopped being produced a few years ago, that's when these newer alternatives came around, I think they retain much more water than I'm used to. Most plants will be fine, but vegging the glue has given me issues 100% of the time for the first 2 weeks or so. They would get purple stems and mag issues which I thought was due to my nutes. But now I know it's just overwatering, just not the typical signs overwatering shows. Super glad I figured it out 

And this are some crazy looking bugs! Looks like some sort of lady bug beetle? Do they eat the plant? If they aren't bothering the plants I'd not care but a bug that size could wreek some havoc if they are herbivores!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 17, 2015)

Good lawd the gdp are on fire  
 

About one or two weeks left for the glue, they are at 7 full weeks tomorrow evening. Super duper frosty this round and no duds that I can see!!!!! 
 

And don't laugh at these poor girls. These are the ones that suffered severe overwatering for 12/14 days of their veg. I'm putting them into flower in the morning. Hoping they grow out of their funk!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 17, 2015)

You've got to stop being so tough on yourself Alpha, those girls look good to me! All your girls look great and damn, that glue is soooo frosty


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2015)

That glue is ridiculous! I only have regular amounts of frost on my mediocre buds:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> That glue is ridiculous! I only have regular amounts of frost on my mediocre buds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha yeah right Mo, regular amounts...pffft! Yours make mine look mediocre!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2015)

It is just the microscope that makes it look that way!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> That glue is ridiculous! I only have regular amounts of frost on my mediocre buds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful macro shot! Looks way more than mediocre to me, looks phenomenonal!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 18, 2015)

https://www.sciencenews.org/article/new-evidence-weakens-case-against-climate-woolly-mammoths-death

Will they ever make up their minds on these subjects?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> It is just the microscope that makes it look that way!


Sorry Mo, I agree with Alpha, looks way better than mediocre!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 18, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> https://www.sciencenews.org/article/new-evidence-weakens-case-against-climate-woolly-mammoths-death
> 
> Will they ever make up their minds on these subjects?


I doubt they will mate. Being a marine scientist myself, nearly every day there are journals saying the opposite to what we have learnt....and then a few months later it's disproven again ha ha.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2015)

I remember reading an article stating that our climate had always swung wildly from hot to cold until about 10,000 years ago when it started to hold steady. I wonder whether we are heading back to the wild swings?


----------



## papapayne (Oct 18, 2015)

Shit man, you wanna see some shitty plants I should post up some pics of my flower room. The first run has suffered hard core from me not being able to dedicate time to them vs the greenhouse and not being able to afford to fill large pots. Looking forward to the GH being down so I can focus my energy on dialing in the new room.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I remember reading an article stating that our climate had always swung wildly from hot to cold until about 10,000 years ago when it started to hold steady. I wonder whether we are heading back to the wild swings?


The issue we're facing now is that those 'swings' are happening more often and for longer periods of time than they have in the past. The marine environment is struggling to cope with warmer water and it's carbon absorbing ability is at a point where it will start to release it soon enough. The ocean is where our weather is generated, if the ocean can't cope, it shuts down like it has a number of times in the past 150,000 years.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 18, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> I doubt they will mate. Being a marine scientist myself, nearly every day there are journals saying the opposite to what we have learnt....and then a few months later it's disproven again ha ha.


That sounds like a dream job bro! So cool  and Totally agree, things seem to change daily, I wish everyone could come to an agreement so everyone could be on board to make the proper changes 



papapayne said:


> Shit man, you wanna see some shitty plants I should post up some pics of my flower room. The first run has suffered hard core from me not being able to dedicate time to them vs the greenhouse and not being able to afford to fill large pots. Looking forward to the GH being down so I can focus my energy on dialing in the new room.


Dang man, I hear ya there, outdoor is a full time job alone, I remember working around the clock on the farm and had to live on it, it was brutal but I loved every minute of it  now that you have more spare time you'll dial in the indoor. It's getting cold fast here, my flower room isn't getting above 76 degrees now at lights on, I might have to do another no glass hood


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 18, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> The issue we're facing now is that those 'swings' are happening more often and for longer periods of time than they have in the past. The marine environment is struggling to cope with warmer water and it's carbon absorbing ability is at a point where it will start to release it soon enough. The ocean is where our weather is generated, if the ocean can't cope, it shuts down like it has a number of times in the past 150,000 years.


I hope we can fix whatever is wrong for the future generations. It's scary shit! I want to believe global warming is fake but I just have the feeling something is amiss. Even if it is just the natural cycle of the world, it's scary to think about


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 18, 2015)

I got the glue sog in, so now we wait to see what happens. I hope they do ok, most are not topped, which I don't think anyone really has grown a sog with glue untopped.. Hoping for the best though! 
 

These just hit 7 full weeks, I was going to harvest in a week but decided to let them go 9 full weeks since I won't have anything to fill the spot for a little while anyway. They keep plumping up every week so maybe the extra week will help with the yield
 
Here's a full shot of the alpha lair, I really should simmer down with experiments but I can't help it lol. I got a little of everything going in there, all I need is some aeroponics or aquaponics


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 19, 2015)

It is a very satisfying (but very scary at the same time) job bro, keeps me very busy, but I love it 
Governments are slowly getting on board but I'm still on the fence if it's too late or not, even if we completely stopped all CO2 emissions right now, it will take over 1000 years to go back to pre-industrial days...coral reefs will be hit the hardest as the pH of seawater decreases, the corals dissolve  anyway, back to your grow, sorry to get off topic bro! 
Man, you keep your grows perfect, not a blemish on any of them, I love a clean workspace and love how danks your plants always look, massive props to you mate  i just wish we had smellyvision so I could take in that delicious aroma ha ha.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Oct 19, 2015)

Looking awesome girls are really starting to fill out now man your grow makes me want to go big but i can't so ill be happy running my little set up for now  one day one bloody day


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 19, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I got the glue sog in, so now we wait to see what happens. I hope they do ok, most are not topped, which I don't think anyone really has grown a sog with glue untopped.. Hoping for the best though!
> View attachment 3524150
> 
> These just hit 7 full weeks, I was going to harvest in a week but decided to let them go 9 full weeks since I won't have anything to fill the spot for a little while anyway. They keep plumping up every week so maybe the extra week will help with the yield
> ...


Looking awesome dude


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 19, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I got the glue sog in, so now we wait to see what happens. I hope they do ok, most are not topped, which I don't think anyone really has grown a sog with glue untopped.. Hoping for the best though!
> View attachment 3524150
> 
> These just hit 7 full weeks, I was going to harvest in a week but decided to let them go 9 full weeks since I won't have anything to fill the spot for a little while anyway. They keep plumping up every week so maybe the extra week will help with the yield
> ...


Your experimenting indoor is similar to my experimenting outdoor (without all the dank just yet ). Cant stop planting, wont stop planting


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 19, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I got the glue sog in, so now we wait to see what happens. I hope they do ok, most are not topped, which I don't think anyone really has grown a sog with glue untopped.. Hoping for the best though!
> View attachment 3524150
> 
> These just hit 7 full weeks, I was going to harvest in a week but decided to let them go 9 full weeks since I won't have anything to fill the spot for a little while anyway. They keep plumping up every week so maybe the extra week will help with the yield
> ...


Let me know when you want to throw in those tubes/rails i got just chillin.


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 19, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> That sounds like a dream job bro! So cool  and Totally agree, things seem to change daily, I wish everyone could come to an agreement so everyone could be on board to make the proper changes
> 
> 
> Dang man, I hear ya there, outdoor is a full time job alone, I remember working around the clock on the farm and had to live on it, it was brutal but I loved every minute of it  now that you have more spare time you'll dial in the indoor. It's getting cold fast here, my flower room isn't getting above 76 degrees now at lights on, I might have to do another no glass hood


What temps do you like to flower at ? I generally let mine go in flower during winter and don't even worry about temps going to low. Haven't seen any negative effects from it, but could be wrong.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 19, 2015)

Your lab is looking dialed-in!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 19, 2015)

You can get off topic anytime you'd like east coast! I find your work interesting, when I was in high school I wanted to be a marine biologist but I can't swim lol. Had to take a different path, but diving has always been one of the things I wish I could do and the ocean is extremely awesome!! Scary about the co2, maybe we will invent new tech that can take care of it faster (if the government gets their heads out of their asses and applies funding for the right causes). And thank you bro, I get anxious if the grow room gets messy lol, it's just my ocd lmao

Thanks dirtynerd! Just do what you can, even a small grow is a fulfilling and rewarding hobby  

Thanks Vnsmkr, plant the world I say! We are the new age Johnny appleseeds  

Definitely want to run those tubes eventually, especially since they work, I could never get my aero system working good enough it sucked I spent 1000$ trying to get it going, turns out I needed a pump that cost another 500$ haha, I would totally rock out the tubes, maybe this winter? I have to see how Temps are, but it's getting cold as hell fast 

Hippy, I like 80 degrees lights on and 68 lights off, that's my ideal Temps, but if you have a 8 degree temp difference from day and night, you should be fine, as long as your in the 70s lights on. It's a lot easier to keep the room warm in cali, imagine what it was like in ny when it got 10 below zero lol! I ran 62 and 73 in the Winters in ny and needed a water heater for my reservoirs, it was brutal. 


Thanks MO! Can't wait to see how they look in a couple more weeks


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 19, 2015)

Oh, some cool shit I just noticed! My air-conditioning in the flower room is also a dehumidifier! That's going to help out so much in the wet months and to keep the room warm  also, the new glue sog made it through the first night of 12/12 perfectly, they actually look better now than they did in veg, much more perky!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 19, 2015)

Sweet as bro, happy to discuss any time you like  it is a very interesting field, I must say. I'm off to the great barrier reef for a week shortly so I'll post up some pics when I get back  
OCD is a good thing when it comes to growing too, lessens the chances of things going wrong or getting out of hand


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 19, 2015)

This is the type of stuff I get to work on  
http://www.sciencealert.com/pioneering-review-of-632-ocean-studies-says-marine-food-chain-will-collapse scary stuff!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 19, 2015)

Definitely post pics! I've always wanted to go the the barrier reef! That must be so damn cool, lucky dude  that is one scary article, but at least there's people like you out there trying to make a change. That's what counts bro, knowledge is power!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm spending the day making some water hash with the gdp trim. Aero told me it would make purple kool-aid, never thought it would turn this purple, crazy! I wish the hash was purple though lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 19, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Definitely post pics! I've always wanted to go the the barrier reef! That must be so damn cool, lucky dude  that is one scary article, but at least there's people like you out there trying to make a change. That's what counts bro, knowledge is power!


Will do bro, I'll try get some cool macro shots for you  
That stuff is scary mate, what we need is the voting public to make a stance and show our governments we want the environment protected...after all, we only get one! 
Man, I'm so jealous, that gdp bubble will be off the charts! There looks to be a good amount too bro, that will keep you going for a while


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 19, 2015)

Awesome bro!  and you nailed it, only if the government cared about the voters 

The hash is smelling great! Another day or two and I'll give it a try, the yield was really good, I love the new washing machine!! So much faster! 

I've made a decision tonight about the glue sog I just put into flower, if they don't reach the trellis by 2 weeks and look on track, I'm going to pull them out. I checked the roots tonight and they are still not doing well, the white roots turned brown again, from overwatering I'm assuming, one night with 3 floods, go figure. I changed the flood schedule to 2 floods now. I can't pinpoint the problem exactly, but I know if I flower these with a bad root system it will be a waste of 9 weeks, so rather than get a bad harvest and spend a lot on electric, if they aren't in tip top stretch mode by the 31st I'm heading to the bay to pick up a new batch of 16 clones. It will be a surprise of what genetics, because I won't know until I get there, but it will be somethin worthy. I figure this is the best route, it will only put 1 light on standby which isn't too big of a problem, and since I always have issues with the glue, it will be nice to have something different. It's looking like my sour power will have enough cuts ready in a month to run a light full of them, the new sour power mama is in straight beast mode


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 20, 2015)

Yeah, if only hey  

Oh man, that sucks about the glue's, I guess some strains are just finnicky and have very specific requirements and for someone as experienced as you having issues, I reckon your plan is on the money! Nothing worse than wasting time and money on something that just doesn't want to work! Hopefully they work out mate, but if they don't, I look forward to seeing what new strain you can smash out


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 20, 2015)

It does sucks man, especially since the glue is supposed to be a real easy strain to grow. I'm starting to think this batch is sick, once again. Ugh! 

This is the tall tale sign that it's a dud, horizontal weak branches.. It's looking like it might not even be my fault, who knows at this point, but if they don't make it I'll be happier than if they do lol. I have 2 strains in mind that will be killer and I'll be picking them up even if these decide to pull through  I pretty much made my mind up after seeing this dud plant, it's looking like it'll never end with this strain so I found 2 that are even better, you'll just have to wait and see  (i know, the suspense sucks, but it'll be worth it)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 20, 2015)

Oh and here's the sour power OG Chem mama, she's so damn brute for only being planted out of the cloner a week or less ago 

She's definitely staying, her and the 2 new strains I'm picking up will be the new arsenal, here's a hint, one smells/ taste like lime and one has very bad breath 

If the second batch of glue aren't up to par by the end of the month, I'll be ditching them as well, just because this strain gives me issues I'll start completely fresh with new gear I won't have to worry about. They new batch is doing OK, but I won't count my chickens again lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 20, 2015)

One last pic for the night 

20% return on the purple  I guess that's something sort of hard to do, I don't know since this is my first purple run, but 125grams in 25 grams out, 2 runs, most was in the first bag first run  I'm super excited, I have a patient that needs some gdp in their life so it's a good feeling to have a little donation for them  

Goodnight yall


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2015)

Nice piles there


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 20, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh and here's the sour power OG Chem mama, she's so damn brute for only being planted out of the cloner a week or less ago
> 
> She's definitely staying, her and the 2 new strains I'm picking up will be the new arsenal, here's a hint, one smells/ taste like lime and one has very bad breath
> 
> ...


Damn bro, that glue doesn't look good at all, I see what you mean about the flimsy stems  
Lol you're a funny dude, I'm guessing it's key lime pie and grandpas breath? Amiright? Ha ha. Either way mate, I'm keen as mustard to see what you get!! 
Those clones are ridiculous, they look amazing for the amount of time they've been out of the cloner!!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 20, 2015)

Are you going to press the hash Frenchy style?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 20, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Damn bro, that glue doesn't look good at all, I see what you mean about the flimsy stems
> Lol you're a funny dude, I'm guessing it's key lime pie and grandpas breath? Amiright? Ha ha. Either way mate, I'm keen as mustard to see what you get!!
> Those clones are ridiculous, they look amazing for the amount of time they've been out of the cloner!!


The glue is a constant headache for me lol, I'm only flooding them 2x a day now under a 1000w hps, it makes zero sense why they are so sensitive to the water all of a sudden, I mean they got chewed up by the mites pretty good, but that shouldn't affect the root zone. And the new batch of glue are doing OK, at least they have white roots. And you got one of the clones right! Key lime pie is one of them  OG kush breath is the other, both are cookie phenos  


Mohican said:


> Are you going to press the hash Frenchy style?


I might press some of it, I just need to find a glass wine bottle and some energy lol, it's a lot of work to press it like frenchie but it does transform the power of the hash, so I would like some pressed


----------



## Mohican (Oct 20, 2015)

Use an iron set on the lowest setting. On mine the setting is for silk. I put the bag between two towels on a board and slowly worked it. I used the heel of the iron to push the hash around with force when I needed to.


















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 20, 2015)

Dude! That is so much better of a way to press it!!! Why the hell doesn't Frenchie do that?!? Man I will definitely be trying that  thanks for the advice! And that ball looks excellent!


I decided to cull the purple OG 18. There's not much smell to her but the buds look good, oh well. After I culled her I decided to check the roots to verify if there is any issues in the root zone since all the gg4 have been funky, I haven't been able to check anything else really.

I found this. So I think it's safe to say the gg4 do still have a disease of some sort causing the growing issues I have. Sad, it was such a nice plant when it was being good for me, but when this plant is grown in the exact same nutes and tray, it makes you wonder 




Rip gg4


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2015)

Look at those fkn roots!!!!!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 20, 2015)

At least they are not black like mine were!

Look what I spotted under the Jail Bird plant:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 21, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> The glue is a constant headache for me lol, I'm only flooding them 2x a day now under a 1000w hps, it makes zero sense why they are so sensitive to the water all of a sudden, I mean they got chewed up by the mites pretty good, but that shouldn't affect the root zone. And the new batch of glue are doing OK, at least they have white roots. And you got one of the clones right! Key lime pie is one of them  OG kush breath is the other, both are cookie phenos
> 
> I might press some of it, I just need to find a glass wine bottle and some energy lol, it's a lot of work to press it like frenchie but it does transform the power of the hash, so I would like some pressed


Oh man, she looks like such a good strain but not worth the headache! Good work getting the KLP and the og kush breath, can't wait to see you grow them out  
No good about the purple og too bro, at least you have plenty of room for more lovely girls now!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 21, 2015)

Mohican said:


> At least they are not black like mine were!
> 
> Look what I spotted under the Jail Bird plant:
> 
> ...


Ha ha I love your work Mo, you always have so many random little plants pop up, pure gold mate


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 21, 2015)

Most of the glue have black roots MO! Lol, team black roots  Awesome little sprout!

I really wish the purple OG had a smell eastcoast, I'll get a macro of the buds in a few days, she has such swollen calyx and damn frosty, kind of foxtaily like an OG but thicker bigger buds than OG. Only if it had that fuel lemon pine smell to her


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 21, 2015)

I gave the canoili a shot, I need to do it with a bit more heat or a bit less towel with the iron, but I can see it working very well once I get the Temps right. I was afraid of the bag melting though because I only have regular zip loc bags. Definitely trying this again sometime though


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 21, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I gave the canoili a shot, I need to do it with a bit more heat or a bit less towel with the iron, but I can see it working very well once I get the Temps right. I was afraid of the bag melting though because I only have regular zip loc bags. Definitely trying this again sometime though
> View attachment 3525797 View attachment 3525798 View attachment 3525799


Id buy that for a dollar . I am sure that is a lovely smoke


----------



## Mohican (Oct 21, 2015)

It takes a while. It is still better than burning your fingers on a hot bottle!

I ironed in front of the TV. My first try I got worried because it was taking so long and I upped the heat. I ended up with liquid hash! I was more patient the second time. You can feel it change and you can see it when you peek under the towel.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 22, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Most of the glue have black roots MO! Lol, team black roots  Awesome little sprout!
> 
> I really wish the purple OG had a smell eastcoast, I'll get a macro of the buds in a few days, she has such swollen calyx and damn frosty, kind of foxtaily like an OG but thicker bigger buds than OG. Only if it had that fuel lemon pine smell to her


Oh man, it has all that but no smell? What a damn shame, it sounds like a good strain otherwise!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 22, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Id buy that for a dollar . I am sure that is a lovely smoke


Deal! Lol. I gave it a try and had one of those moments where it starts kicking in and you go to pick up the bowl again for another hit but think to yourself, "shit, I better not take another" then pass out 5 minutes later lol. It's some good shit! 



Mohican said:


> It takes a while. It is still better than burning your fingers on a hot bottle!
> 
> I ironed in front of the TV. My first try I got worried because it was taking so long and I upped the heat. I ended up with liquid hash! I was more patient the second time. You can feel it change and you can see it when you peek under the towel.


Right on, I'll try it by the TV next, that sounds like it'll pass the time easier. Liquid hash! Woops! Lol, hash can get so damn messy lol



eastcoastmo said:


> Oh man, it has all that but no smell? What a damn shame, it sounds like a good strain otherwise!!


Yeah, just no smell really at all, it's so faint I can't even tell what it smells like  I need that dank open up the bag and it burns your nose smell lol. I figure if I'm going to have anything OG, it definitely needs the OG smell. It's unfortunate


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 22, 2015)

Yeah bro, can totally understand that, especially when it's for patients, I'm sure they want the whole package!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 22, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Deal! Lol. I gave it a try and had one of those moments where it starts kicking in and you go to pick up the bowl again for another hit but think to yourself, "shit, I better not take another" then pass out 5 minutes later lol. It's some good shit!
> 
> 
> Right on, I'll try it by the TV next, that sounds like it'll pass the time easier. Liquid hash! Woops! Lol, hash can get so damn messy lol
> ...


I know exactly those times. I had one few days ago 5 in the evening, fkn knocked me straight out


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 22, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> I know exactly those times. I had one few days ago 5 in the evening, fkn knocked me straight out


Lol, classic times indeed


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lol, classic times indeed


Almost did it again, Fck. There is a purpose for quite a range


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 23, 2015)

Well I decided I'm 95% sure I'll keep the glue sog. They're growing out of the funk somehow. They always seem to like flower, it's the veg that's the issue. Maybe they just like the 50/50 veg/bloom nutes I give in flower, hmm? Anyway, they already grew a couple of inches, won't be the best grow but it'll be better than not having the light on for a while. 

Now the next batch I wanted to put in the ebb buckets, they aren't so hot. There's 9 that are sort of on track, nice white healthy roots from the new flood schedule, but that's not enough plants for 2 lights, so I'll have to do 9 under 1 light and figure something else out for the other light. 

Problem is, this flood schedule is fucking up my Spog91. They need way more nutes and I can't give it to them, they also need more floods which I can't give them smh. Over it! I'm gonna throw away the other 7 glue today so once the 9 good ones are ready I won't have any glue to worry about and I can get back to flood and drain with out the issues.

If you look all the way back to page 10 of my journal, that is when I first got the glue. You'll see the exact same shit looking hydro glues as I'm dealing with today. It's been a rough road with these but it's finally almost over lmao. You'll also see every single other plant I've grown in hydro had virtually no issues other than some minor hiccups. 

Glue does not like hydro


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 23, 2015)

I see what you mean bro, the glue seems like a right bitch to grow in hydro! Very strange that it doesn't respond to it at all. Ah well man, you'll rock out those new clones


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2015)

Sounds like it likes higher PK. Might try adding more ProTect. It is the magic growth stimulator!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 23, 2015)

I do use protekt MO, (love that stuff!) she's just a ridiculously hard plant to figure out in hydro for some reason, in soil it makes you feel like a pro though  she never locks out or grows weird in soil, my soil glue that's about 8 weeks into flower is so damn frosty it's crazy, definitely less yield, but she was so happy from start to finish  

I think I figured out a way to do suspended roots in my flood tray to veg for my ebb buckets!! I'm so excited, I'll be getting the supplies to try it out for the next batch of clones. 

4" pvc and 4" net pots. I'll drill some small holes in the bottom of the pvc pipe, cut the pipe to 7" so that the bottom of the net pot sits 4" off of the tray and done! I think it'll work and keep roots from tangling so I can transplant easily. I've been pondering how to do this for a year now and this is what I came up with. It'll also be able to fit so many more plants in a tray to veg than before. I'll still use the 1 gallon mesh bottom pots for the flood tray, but I've been wanting to do suspended roots in my buckets again all year so I'm so stoked to try this!! 

Similar to this pic, but 4", this one is 6" I picked up for a project that I never used but it gave me the idea. I would use 6" but it's so expensive so I'll start with 4" and if it works well, then I'll upgrade


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 23, 2015)

Genius mate, should work well


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 24, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Genius mate, should work well


Thanks bro  I'm actually going to not go with pvc because I just made the one and only alpha prototype with gear I had around the house, and this will be perfect I think! This could be some ground breaking engineering  I mean, not really ground breaking but truly one of a kind engineering  can not wait to put a cut in there and see how it works 

Enter the Alpha Veg Pot


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 24, 2015)

Ha ha ha top work bro, that looks like it will do the trick for sure


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks man  

I just ordered some pond zyme and hydroguard. I'll be switching to a beneficial res at my next res Change. I've been getting some algae and some funky colors in my res water in the veg room lately. It hasn't been affecting the plants, but I don't like it and my usual dose of h2o2 and pool shock just seem to kill stuff and then my res changes colors, which is, well, gross. 

So I figure why not finally give the bennies a try, right? They will kill the bad stuff AND eat those fuckers instead of just leaving them floating in my water lol. I figure that it will also eat dead roots, funky stuff in the tubing and pumps and tray. Win win so it sounds, so I will let everyone know how it works, from all the info I've gathered this year about bennies in hydro, it sounds good to me and I like changing things up


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 25, 2015)

Sounds awesome bro, I'm definitely keen to hear all about it


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 26, 2015)

Right on brother 

Well I'm 8 full weeks into flower with these gals. Another week or so should do it.

Purple OG
 


Kushberry foxtaily


Spog91
 

Gg4
 


Heres the gdp at 2 weeks in. Not sure how the Atomic nl or mendo breath will do, they needed much longer veg because the gdp kind of took over.


Here's the glue sog, not quite to the canopy, I don't think it'll reach the 2nd, but they are 1 week in and growing upwards at least lol. I have changed the flood cycles to 3x a day, every 6 hrs lights on. Hoping the don't hate it, the new roots that are growing are nice and healthy so we will see what happens.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 26, 2015)

Oh, here's the next batch of glue for the ebb buckets. I've thrown out the runts and have 14 total (3 are spog91), I'll probably flower 12 with 2 Spog91. The Spog will be epic in hydro because she is pretty epic in soil bring the farthest from the light on the side that had a bad bulb. She just is beauty  I have upped the floods to 5x a day because the Spog was hating the gg4 cycles. One locked out completely and turned yellow 


Will be doing Ghostrider OG when the gdp are done they will take over the buckets. Just waiting on cuts.


Then next will be the klp I believe if I can get them in time


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 26, 2015)

Lights on method 7 filtered 

Spog91 (soil grown synthganics) 
 

Glue
(soil grown synthganics) 

 
Hydroponics ebb buckets


----------



## adower (Oct 27, 2015)

What is spog91?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 27, 2015)

adower said:


> What is spog91?


Sour power OG crossed with chem91


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 27, 2015)

Nice grows, how is the smoke from the glue?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 27, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Nice grows, how is the smoke from the glue?


Thank you hippy, the glue is pretty potent, kind of cocoa fuel taste. This is my best grow of the glue so I'm sure it'll be much better than the last grow. I'd score it overall like this. 

Yield - 10
Taste- 6.5-7
Smell-8.5
High-9
Bag appeal-9


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 27, 2015)

Have you tried growing any Blue Dream since you have been here?


----------



## fandango (Oct 27, 2015)

When you buy your clones are they in perfect condition?I've notice some dispensaries offer clones with some yellow leafs.
When do you put the clone in the hydroton bucket?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 27, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Have you tried growing any Blue Dream since you have been here?


Not yet, maybe sometime though. So many people have it so I'm just trying to do different things at the moment, but I've always like the bd smoke


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 27, 2015)

fandango said:


> When you buy your clones are they in perfect condition?I've notice some dispensaries offer clones with some yellow leafs.
> When do you put the clone in the hydroton bucket?


I don't buy any clones usually, I have a friend that supplies them for me when I'm not running any mama plants. My close friend @Aeroknow always gives me nice green healthy clones, so I'm lucky there. Club cuts are usually extra tall and lanky, and usually will have bugs when you get them, so be sure to quarantine and treat them. I put the clones into hydroton the day I get them. If in rw, put about even with the water level, and hand water until the roots get into the hydroton, then start flooding.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hay man just want to say high. I got the first 10 units moved and looking for land now.went for a ride almost to the cali line today with papapayne.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 27, 2015)

Wow @AlphaPhase those girls are frosty as hell, looking amazing as always brl


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 27, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hay man just want to say high. I got the first 10 units moved and looking for land now.went for a ride almost to the cali line today with papapayne.


That's so excellent brother! That would be incredible if you end up close to the border  definitely keep me posted and I hope you find exactly what you want, good vibes and God speed  



eastcoastmo said:


> Wow @AlphaPhase those girls are frosty as hell, looking amazing as always brl


Thanks bro! The glue is ridiculous frosty, that's why I wish it worked better in my garden. My buddy dropped off some 29% h2o2 for me to try today. I think my crappie dollar store h2o2 was causing issues because as soon as I added the horticulture grade h2o2, the wierd water color in the res I mentioned, completely disappeared! Like wtf. Literally in 2 minutes lol. So I added it to all of my reses in flower. The runt glue sog had some plants droop hard after adding the h2o2 and having a flood cycle, but they are fine an hour later. I think there was some serious dead roots going on more than I could see which probably caused the drooping, h2o2 killing stuff that shouldn't be there kind of thing causing the plants to be like what the hell just happened loll. But all other gear was fine  go figure after I order the bennies, his h2o2 is doing wonders, but I'll still be trying bennies out, I can't let them go to waste


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 28, 2015)

@Aeroknow this is our sherbet cut. I guess it IS the orange pheno  so that's what id like to run after the glue sog finishes, 3 weeks need cuts, chop chop!! Lol (this is week 5)


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 28, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> @Aeroknow this is our sherbet cut. I guess it IS the orange pheno  so that's what id like to run after the glue sog finishes, 3 weeks need cuts, chop chop!! Lol (this is week 5)
> 
> View attachment 3530377


Nice! I'll be vegging them plants huge/long time, so plenty of cuts to be had soon


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 28, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh, one more. @Aeroknow
> 
> I was gonna pm u this or text but figured it's too late. The hardware store had this timer. Same brand, but the outlets are controlled separately. This is so bad ass dude, it just saved like quite a chunk of change being able to control 2 pumps at different times on the same timer. Check em out dude
> 
> View attachment 3503828


What hardware store?


----------



## fandango (Oct 28, 2015)

Clones..what is the result of saving clones that have a bad start?like a burn and lower sections looking sick,top section is green and growing,extra time and let them get healthy or start over?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 28, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> What hardware store?


Orchard supply, they work good, even with the pumps! 



Aeroknow said:


> Nice! I'll be vegging them plants huge/long time, so plenty of cuts to be had soon


Hell yeah, can't wait!  


fandango said:


> Clones..what is the result of saving clones that have a bad start?like a burn and lower sections looking sick,top section is green and growing,extra time and let them get healthy or start over?


It really depends. If they are growing and the tops are healthy and the roots are good, I'd let them grow out of the funk. If they are a lost cause I would take new ones. I figure it like this. If the sick clone will be fine in 2 weeks I'll keep it, if longer than two, I'd take new cuts


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 28, 2015)

fandango said:


> Clones..what is the result of saving clones that have a bad start?like a burn and lower sections looking sick,top section is green and growing,extra time and let them get healthy or start over?


It also depends on how you'll grow em. Like, for me, I have to have 12 plants minimum for the next cycle, and they all need to similar size. I started with 16, I threw 2 out due to they'd never catch up to the others and I have 1 runt on stand by and 12 good plants. I wanted 14-16, but what can ya do right lol. So I'll just need to veg these bigger.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 28, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's so excellent brother! That would be incredible if you end up close to the border  definitely keep me posted and I hope you find exactly what you want, good vibes and God speed
> 
> 
> Thanks bro! The glue is ridiculous frosty, that's why I wish it worked better in my garden. My buddy dropped off some 29% h2o2 for me to try today. I think my crappie dollar store h2o2 was causing issues because as soon as I added the horticulture grade h2o2, the wierd water color in the res I mentioned, completely disappeared! Like wtf. Literally in 2 minutes lol. So I added it to all of my reses in flower. The runt glue sog had some plants droop hard after adding the h2o2 and having a flood cycle, but they are fine an hour later. I think there was some serious dead roots going on more than I could see which probably caused the drooping, h2o2 killing stuff that shouldn't be there kind of thing causing the plants to be like what the hell just happened loll. But all other gear was fine  go figure after I order the bennies, his h2o2 is doing wonders, but I'll still be trying bennies out, I can't let them go to waste


Thanks man. It looks like we will end up about 2+ hours closer to you, and 4 hours would make a huge differenc e when we come that way. That was a long day when i came by your old place.


----------



## fandango (Oct 28, 2015)

I've been raising seeds in rapid rooter plugs,sitting under a cfl,when the sprout is about 3" tall I put it in the 1 gallon pot filled with hydroton...they seem to fall over at first and seem to be too tall.What method do you use?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 28, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks man. It looks like we will end up about 2+ hours closer to you, and 4 hours would make a huge differenc e when we come that way. That was a long day when i came by your old place.


Dude that's awesome! I can imagine how long that drive must have been for yas bro, especially a drive on short notice like that, 4 hrs less travel is a Hella lot closer  



fandango said:


> I've been raising seeds in rapid rooter plugs,sitting under a cfl,when the sprout is about 3" tall I put it in the 1 gallon pot filled with hydroton...they seem to fall over at first and seem to be too tall.What method do you use?


When I start seeds in rapid rooters, I put them in a 3" net pot filled with hydroton. The cups sit perfectly in a party cup. Just hand water them until the roots come out the bottom of the net pot and then transplant the net pot inside a bigger pot like the 1 gallon. That's what I do. Hope this helps man


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 28, 2015)

Just make sure not to over water the rapid rooters. I just use a spray bottle to spray the plugs until the seed pops out and the shell breaks loose. Then when that happens I just water the hydroton lightly making sure the plug isn't too wet or dry. Then when the roots get big enough I transplant. Could possibly be overwatering if your seedling is falling over, I know that makes weak stems, or the light is too far away. How hot does the CFL get? How many watts and how many plants under it? Try to keep it close but not too close if it's hot because that will dry put the plug too fast I'd think.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 28, 2015)

This is the cemalope and it will get the chop sunday i think


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 29, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> This is the cemalope and it will get the chop sunday i think
> View attachment 3531058


Oh Lord that looks good!! I can see it has that nasty greasy texture, the hash will be so full melt from that  how's the smell, still melon like? What's the yield looking like? Is it worth popping a couple more beans do ya think?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 29, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh Lord that looks good!! I can see it has that nasty greasy texture, the hash will be so full melt from that  how's the smell, still melon like? What's the yield looking like? Is it worth popping a couple more beans do ya think?


It is losing some of the fruity smell and yeild will be good for its size and care. Pm it is in the middle and has not been much trouble to keep off it. All in all not to bad if you ask me, and come to think of it i have that one chopping in two weeks with the ak if they make it that long.


----------



## fandango (Oct 29, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Just make sure not to over water the rapid rooters. I just use a spray bottle to spray the plugs until the seed pops out and the shell breaks loose. Then when that happens I just water the hydroton lightly making sure the plug isn't too wet or dry. Then when the roots get big enough I transplant. Could possibly be overwatering if your seedling is falling over, I know that makes weak stems, or the light is too far away. How hot does the CFL get? How many watts and how many plants under it? Try to keep it close but not too close if it's hot because that will dry put the plug too fast I'd think.


Thanks,sure is the problem,I've been pouring the water over the cube and the light was a single socket bulb hung about 10" up over the plant sitting in the tray under the standard tray dome ,tall one.
Another question,when you run your aero cloner,are you using plain water?My tap water has zero ppm.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 29, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> It is losing some of the fruity smell and yeild will be good for its size and care. Pm it is in the middle and has not been much trouble to keep off it. All in all not to bad if you ask me, and come to think of it i have that one chopping in two weeks with the ak if they make it that long.
> 
> View attachment 3531094


Nice! I wonder how the smell and taste will end after its dry, would be awesome if it's more mellow  Does that have really unique colored pisitls or am I just seeing things? Looks maroon almost! 



fandango said:


> Thanks,sure is the problem,I've been pouring the water over the cube and the light was a single socket bulb hung about 10" up over the plant sitting in the tray under the standard tray dome ,tall one.
> Another question,when you run your aero cloner,are you using plain water?My tap water has zero ppm.


My tap water is 80-120ppm and that's all I use. You must have an RO filter on your water source right? Tap water is best for cloning because it has some chlorine in it, RO water can be a bit tricky but also works. For some reason I feel that people have issues cloning with RO, but I can't remember what the issues were. I'd actually advice against adding any calmag because when nutrients are added to the cloner, bacteria is more easily introduced as they use the nutes for food.


----------



## fandango (Oct 29, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Nice! I wonder how the smell and taste will end after its dry, would be awesome if it's more mellow  Does that have really unique colored pisitls or am I just seeing things? Looks maroon almost!
> 
> 
> My tap water is 80-120ppm and that's all I use. You must have an RO filter on your water source right? Tap water is best for cloning because it has some chlorine in it, RO water can be a bit tricky but also works. For some reason I feel that people have issues cloning with RO, but I can't remember what the issues were. I'd actually advice against adding any calmag because when nutrients are added to the cloner, bacteria is more easily introduced as they use the nutes for food.


My tap water has no filter and I wonder if I should add nutes up to 100 ppm?I am running a small bit of hydroguard in my 32 site ez-cloner


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 29, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Nice! I wonder how the smell and taste will end after its dry, would be awesome if it's more mellow  Does that have really unique colored pisitls or am I just seeing things? Looks maroon almost!
> 
> 
> My tap water is 80-120ppm and that's all I use. You must have an RO filter on your water source right? Tap water is best for cloning because it has some chlorine in it, RO water can be a bit tricky but also works. For some reason I feel that people have issues cloning with RO, but I can't remember what the issues were. I'd actually advice against adding any calmag because when nutrients are added to the cloner, bacteria is more easily introduced as they use the nutes for food.


That is some purple showing right at the tips of the flowers. I have the ghouse open on one end at nightso the temps are getting low at night.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 29, 2015)

fandango said:


> My tap water has no filter and I wonder if I should add nutes up to 100 ppm?I am running a small bit of hydroguard in my 32 site ez-cloner


How does it come out at 0ppm? Is it city water or a well? The lowest I've seen without a filter is about 50ppm. You have some really good water if it's 0ppm, you could bottle it and sell it lol. Anyways, yeah maybe just a little calmag. If you want to get crazy you could add some bloom nutes as well. I use nothing but tap but my ppm currently is 120ppm. I've tried using RO water a couple times and did not work well, so definitely get some particulates in there.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 29, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That is some purple showing right at the tips of the flowers. I have the ghouse open on one end at nightso the temps are getting low at night.


Awesome, I love a little color. I'm hoping to get a little purple on the glue I'm about to chop. She turns purple around 10 weeks in, not much but enough to notice. I'm hoping my gdp turns way darker this round too my flower room Temps are 65-66 at night and they're loving it


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 29, 2015)

Here's our regular gsc (not the platinum) mid flower @Aeroknow


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 29, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's our regular gsc (not the platinum) mid flower @Aeroknow
> 
> View attachment 3531564


Looks nice. I sent you a pm under your first acount you had. It would not let me pm you at the AP acount.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 29, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's our regular gsc (not the platinum) mid flower @Aeroknow
> 
> View attachment 3531564


That kinda looks like the purple cookies my other buddy had for a minute. That would be nice if it is


----------



## Lisa martinez (Oct 29, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's our regular gsc (not the platinum) mid flower @Aeroknow
> 
> View attachment 3531564


That's beautiful.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 29, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looks nice. I sent you a pm under your first acount you had. It would not let me pm you at the AP acount.


Thanks man. I'll see if I can log in and check the pm, I hope I didn't forget the password lol



Aeroknow said:


> That kinda looks like the purple cookies my other buddy had for a minute. That would be nice if it is


I guess it's the pcg cut. One of the better yielding, smelling and tasting cuts



Lisa martinez said:


> That's beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 29, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks man. I'll see if I can log in and check the pm, I hope I didn't forget the password lol
> 
> 
> I guess it's the pcg cut. One of the better yielding, smelling and tasting cuts
> ...


What is pcg cut? I have heard of a bunch but not placing that one right now.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 29, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> What is pcg cut? I have heard of a bunch but not placing that one right now.


Purplecitygenetics? I think


----------



## fandango (Oct 29, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> How does it come out at 0ppm? Is it city water or a well? The lowest I've seen without a filter is about 50ppm. You have some really good water if it's 0ppm, you could bottle it and sell it lol. Anyways, yeah maybe just a little calmag. If you want to get crazy you could add some bloom nutes as well. I use nothing but tap but my ppm currently is 120ppm. I've tried using RO water a couple times and did not work well, so definitely get some particulates in there.


No idea why the city tap water reads 0 ppm,but the water taste bad.
Another question for you AlphaPhase
What does it mean when the tank starts losing lots of water after feeding,and the ph climbs from 6.1 to 6.7
The plants have been on 12/12 for 3 weeks and stand about 20" tall,they started at 8"-10"
ppm is 700
plants are green,no tip burn
GH flora series,hydroguard


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 29, 2015)

Yup, it's purple city genetics. She can stack much better than the forum, so that's a plus, there's really not much info about it though. Just some random online pics here and there. On Instagram there's quite a bit of good pics of her though. She's a frosty one!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 29, 2015)

fandango said:


> No idea why the city tap water reads 0 ppm,but the water taste bad.
> Another question for you AlphaPhase
> What does it mean when the tank starts losing lots of water after feeding,and the ph climbs from 6.1 to 6.7
> The plants have been on 12/12 for 3 weeks and stand about 20" tall,they started at 8"-10"
> ...


How long has it been since changing the water? Sounds like they are on track if they stretched 2x. If the pH is rising and water levels are going down, I think you need to feed a higher ppm.

Sounds like they are hungry and thirsty. If the ppm isn't rising and they are drinking a lot of water, you are doing good. Just keep the pH in check and adjust accordingly. I like my pH to swing from 5.3 to 6.0. If it's a fresh res, it will do this 2x before it stabilizes and I then set the pH to 5.7-5.9 before doing a res Change 3 weeks later.

Also, algae can raise the pH. Bad bacteria will lower pH. The hydroguard may or may not affect pH, I'm not sure, I just got my first bottle but haven't used it.


----------



## fandango (Oct 29, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> How long has it been since changing the water? Sounds like they are on track if they stretched 2x. If the pH is rising and water levels are going down, I think you need to feed a higher ppm.
> 
> Sounds like they are hungry and thirsty. If the ppm isn't rising and they are drinking a lot of water, you are doing good. Just keep the pH in check and adjust accordingly. I like my pH to swing from 5.3 to 6.0. If it's a fresh res, it will do this 2x before it stabilizes and I then set the pH to 5.7-5.9 before doing a res Change 3 weeks later.
> 
> Also, algae can raise the pH. Bad bacteria will lower pH. The hydroguard may or may not affect pH, I'm not sure, I just got my first bottle but haven't used it.


Still running the same batch of water,tank is clear,I will dump tank out and start with the ph 5.7-5.9

I would like to show pictures,but seems my chrome book and iphone and riu do not want me to do that?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 29, 2015)

fandango said:


> Still running the same batch of water,tank is clear,I will dump tank out and start with the ph 5.7-5.9
> 
> I would like to show pictures,but seems my chrome book and iphone and riu do not want me to do that?


How many gallons is your reservoir? Is it kind of small, like under 20 gallons? If so, that could cause issues with pH stability too. Definitely change the res. Check your roots if you can. Since your using beneficial bacteria to keep the res clean, do you use enzymes? Also, are you adding the hydroguard every week? I haven't done a run using a live res yet but I've read a lot about it. Since you're relying on the good bacteria to battle bad bacteria, you'll need to keep the good bacteria numbers up by adding them weekly, if you miss a dose, the res can become bad very fast. So just checking if that could be the case. Also if you're not using enzymes with the bennies I'd suggest using them. Just get the cheap kind called pond zyme. I've read a lot of good about the combo with hydroguard.


----------



## fandango (Oct 29, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> How many gallons is your reservoir? Is it kind of small, like under 20 gallons? If so, that could cause issues with pH stability too. Definitely change the res. Check your roots if you can. Since your using beneficial bacteria to keep the res clean, do you use enzymes? Also, are you adding the hydroguard every week? I haven't done a run using a live res yet but I've read a lot about it. Since you're relying on the good bacteria to battle bad bacteria, you'll need to keep the good bacteria numbers up by adding them weekly, if you miss a dose, the res can become bad very fast. So just checking if that could be the case. Also if you're not using enzymes with the bennies I'd suggest using them. Just get the cheap kind called pond zyme. I've read a lot of good about the combo with hydroguard.


The res is 35 gallon and I fill to the 28 gallon line so it will not crack,cause it is brittle a in a few places.
Will add the pond zyme.
The plants are in 6x6 rock wool(30 plants)the roots are pure white.
each time I add nutes(about each 3 days or so,I add 30mils of hydroguard)and add about 8 gallons of water and some ph down.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 29, 2015)

fandango said:


> The res is 35 gallon and I fill to the 28 gallon line so it will not crack,cause it is brittle a in a few places.
> Will add the pond zyme.
> The plants are in 6x6 rock wool(30 plants)the roots are pure white.
> each time I add nutes(about each 3 days or so,I add 30mils of hydroguard)and add about 8 gallons of water and some ph down.


Then you are totally on track man. Probably just time for a res Change because everything else you're doing is spot on! 

Ohhhhh. One thing. Rockwool will raise pH a lot! That's your problem. It'll level out eventually. Did you soak them in 5.2ph for a while before adding the plants? Even so, after soaking it'll raise pH sometimes. It's very acidic.


----------



## fandango (Oct 30, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Then you are totally on track man. Probably just time for a res Change because everything else you're doing is spot on!
> 
> Ohhhhh. One thing. Rockwool will raise pH a lot! That's your problem. It'll level out eventually. Did you soak them in 5.2ph for a while before adding the plants? Even so, after soaking it'll raise pH sometimes. It's very acidic.


I did soak the cubes in 5.5,I should have taken a measurement of the run off?next time will soak at 5.2...but now on I am going to use the 1 gallon pot with hydroton,I like the idea of re-using the rocks and you said they work better than RW.

Out in the GH I have a bunch of plants in soil and growing in 1 gallon pots...no topping and a couple of the headband are forming 2 foot long main colas.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 30, 2015)

Right on man  those sour ds stack so hard it's unbelievable.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 30, 2015)

I got the rest of the components to do a live res eventually. I'll probably run it with the ghostrider OG's so I can compare live vs sterile. 

The next batch of glue are finally getting their roots grounded, shouldn't be long before they start to get into veg mode. I figure I'll give them 2 or 3 more weeks. Probably 3. And I'll up the floods to every 5 or so hrs. I topped them all today pretty hard so they'll need a bit to recover from the slaughter.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 31, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I got the rest of the components to do a live res eventually. I'll probably run it with the ghostrider OG's so I can compare live vs sterile.
> 
> The next batch of glue are finally getting their roots grounded, shouldn't be long before they start to get into veg mode. I figure I'll give them 2 or 3 more weeks. Probably 3. And I'll up the floods to every 5 or so hrs. I topped them all today pretty hard so they'll need a bit to recover from the slaughter.
> 
> View attachment 3532327 View attachment 3532328


Dude,














The ghostriderV2.0 is insane. It's getting better and better each time I run it, and it was bad fucking ass when I found her from seed if you remember. Remember how it was a bunch of racket ball buds all over the plants? Now it's more colas
Ur gonna love it
I'll try and remember to snap some pics while at the other pad today. But we're not chopping that room down for another week or so. I'll get a pic for you before chop


----------



## Sexologist420 (Oct 31, 2015)

Thank you for sharing all the knowledge uou have throughout this thread! I just read all 74 pages over last week or so. I'm an organic grower but still felt I learned a lot. Good job and good luck on your future endevours. Hope you figure a way to make new laws work for you. Have a great halloween.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 31, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah man, can't wait  you think in about 10 days they'll be ready? 



Sexologist420 said:


> Thank you for sharing all the knowledge uou have throughout this thread! I just read all 74 pages over last week or so. I'm an organic grower but still felt I learned a lot. Good job and good luck on your future endevours. Hope you figure a way to make new laws work for you. Have a great halloween.


That's awesome! I'm glad to to have helped in anyway I could. Thank you and hope you have a great Halloween too


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 31, 2015)

Well, I haven't been mentioning this much I don't think, but my gdp in flower have been suffering quite a bit. Long story but here's the short version. 

If you follow my thread you'll know I bought an ebb controller on eBay. It was broken in arrival. So I ended up buying one from a local grow shop. This one was garbage (a cap brand) and didn't fill my buckets nearly half way. So I had to make changes and take out all the hydroton in the inner buckets and set the 1 gal smart pots on the bottom leaving no room for roots to grow. Well, I shipped the broken ebb bucket back and got a replacement sent. Took about a month in total to get it. Well that one was broken too! Fml right? So for about a week the gdp were only getting one manual flood that I had to do myself. It sucked. 

So fuck online shopping for expensive things. I called EVERYWHERE to find a controller unit that's local. My last call, the shop had the exact one I needed. Hooked it up tonight and it works perfectly!!! And it was only 25$ more than ebay  back to 4 floods a day and I hope they pull through and do well  props to green fire!


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well, I haven't been mentioning this much I don't think, but my gdp in flower have been suffering quite a bit. Long story but here's the short version.
> 
> If you follow my thread you'll know I bought an ebb controller on eBay. It was broken in arrival. So I ended up buying one from a local grow shop. This one was garbage (a cap brand) and didn't fill my buckets nearly half way. So I had to make changes and take out all the hydroton in the inner buckets and set the 1 gal smart pots on the bottom leaving no room for roots to grow. Well, I shipped the broken ebb bucket back and got a replacement sent. Took about a month in total to get it. Well that one was broken too! Fml right? So for about a week the gdp were only getting one manual flood that I had to do myself. It sucked.
> 
> So fuck online shopping for expensive things. I called EVERYWHERE to find a controller unit that's local. My last call, the shop had the exact one I needed. Hooked it up tonight and it works perfectly!!! And it was only 25$ more than ebay  back to 4 floods a day and I hope they pull through and do well  props to green fire!



Glad for your success with Green Fire . Have been trying to find several bags of EB Stone - Recipe 420 and a 4 liter bag of Payroc Giant #4 Pearlite. Found a place in Willits that has both but that would be 3 and half hours each way , so started calling everywhere , Green Fire said they had the Large Chunky Pearlite, two calls to validate it, because 30 miles to say hi isnt fun. Well yesterday wife and I scoot over to Greenfire and what do you know, of course they didn’t have the stuff and knew it. Tomorrow its off to Redding , found two shops that have what I need, one has the Pearlite ( I hope ) and the other has the 420. I dont mind having a difficult time finding stuff but hate being lied to, in hopes I will settle for the cheap stuff.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 1, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Glad for your success with Green Fire . Have been trying to find several bags of EB Stone - Recipe 420 and a 4 liter bag of Payroc Giant #4 Pearlite. Found a place in Willits that has both but that would be 3 and half hours each way , so started calling everywhere , Green Fire said they had the Large Chunky Pearlite, two calls to validate it, because 30 miles to say hi isnt fun. Well yesterday wife and I scoot over to Greenfire and what do you know, of course they didn’t have the stuff and knew it. Tomorrow its off to Redding , found two shops that have what I need, one has the Pearlite ( I hope ) and the other has the 420. I dont mind having a difficult time finding stuff but hate being lied to, in hopes I will settle for the cheap stuff.


Damn that sucks hippy. Green fire has some young kids working there that don't seem to know a lot. I know how it is to have to drive and wanting to know if it's in Stock before leaving for the store. Chico is 30 minutes away from me, I almost was going to go to red Bluff which is Hella far, but when I called green fire they said they only have a promotional ebb bucket system they were going to set up in the store.. And it wasn't for sale, but I pleaded with them since it's the exact one I needed and they held it for a day for me so I could buy it. Even gave me 40$ off. I just got major lucky. 

Have you tried garden connection in Chico? Redding has a few hydro shops, one of them actually just got robbed at gun point the other day, I can't believe how bad Redding as gotten. Hope you find what you need man, definitely call garden connection if you haven't, their store is huge and usually has everything


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 1, 2015)

This is our squirrel. He lives in our tree and screws with the dogs lol. Such a monster sized squirrel. He has a friend too, they chase each other up and down the trees all day lol


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn that sucks hippy. Green fire has some young kids working there that don't seem to know a lot. I know how it is to have to drive and wanting to know if it's in Stock before leaving for the store. Chico is 30 minutes away from me, I almost was going to go to red Bluff which is Hella far, but when I called green fire they said they only have a promotional ebb bucket system they were going to set up in the store.. And it wasn't for sale, but I pleaded with them since it's the exact one I needed and they held it for a day for me so I could buy it. Even gave me 40$ off. I just got major lucky.
> 
> Have you tried garden connection in Chico? Redding has a few hydro shops, one of them actually just got robbed at gun point the other day, I can't believe how bad Redding as gotten. Hope you find what you need man, definitely call garden connection if you haven't, their store is huge and usually has everything


Called every hydro , Ag and Garden store in most of the three counties, finally found the soil @ Big Daddy Garden and the Pearlite at the Bare Root Hydro ( I think that’s the one that got robbed), will of course call one more time before going.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 1, 2015)

Dang, well if you find them and have to drive far you should definitely stock up on as much as you can so you won't have to take another trip for awhile. I would have thought every hydro shop would have chunky perlite,  I mean a lot of people use that stuff. I figured for my ebb controller unit that not many stores would have one, not a lot of people use them and they are Hella expensive to just have sitting around, so I understand that, but perlite, that just blows my mind 



hippy132 said:


> Called every hydro , Ag and Garden store in most of the three counties, finally found the soil @ Big Daddy Garden and the Pearlite at the Bare Root Hydro ( I think that’s the one that got robbed), will of course call one more time before going.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 1, 2015)

Also, perlite is Hella light, so you could always order than online. Wouldn't have to worry about it being broken when it arrives at least lol. The soil would be expensive to ship though, but I've ordered 50lb bags of hydroton online and sometimes you can find good deals. If you have amazon prime, then it might be just as cheap since you get free two day shipping on most stuff, totally would save ya a drive


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 1, 2015)

http://www.auoonline.com/
This helped some but so many of the local shops have closed over the last year. Tried Amazon -- $56 vs. 20 (although gas and time probably equal that), the perlite is light but very bulky, sometimes you just have to bite the bullet when you find something that seems to work for you. Ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 1, 2015)

Not too bad man now we will see how it smokes


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 1, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Not too bad man now we will see how it smokes
> View attachment 3533630 View attachment 3533632


That looks awesome with the colors and nice resin rails! How's she smelling now? Filled out so much better than my original tangilope that's for sure


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 1, 2015)

Well, I was going to get pics of the flower room tonight, but it's pouring rain so I'll do that tomorrow lol

Here's the gg4/spog91/kushberry vegging at 2 weeks in. There's a few that are not up to par but I'm hoping for them to pull through. 

From now on I will not be reusing hydroton, only for the simple fact that I need to eliminate problematic factors. Once I pin point the problems I've been having I can slowly introduce other things and see what the effects are. Will be using hydroton only, no more plantit clay pebbles. 

I went ahead and started using the bennies as well. 
 


Here is the ghostrider OG v2 I'll be getting clones next weekend and they will take over the ebb buckets when I harvest the gdp, mendo breath and atomic nl.


----------



## papapayne (Nov 1, 2015)

I never get over how clean your setups always are. looking very awesome man.


----------



## Lisa martinez (Nov 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well, I was going to get pics of the flower room tonight, but it's pouring rain so I'll do that tomorrow lol
> 
> Here's the gg4/spog91/kushberry vegging at 2 weeks in. There's a few that are not up to par but I'm hoping for them to pull through.
> 
> ...


Very impressive.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks yall  

I was able to get out to the flower room and snap a few pics. We're finally getting some rain here and as much as I hate it, we really need it so that's a good thing. Power flickered a couple times and we got some light hail, but power stayed on  

Chopping these down in a day or two. 

Glue @ 9 full weeks 
  

Kushberry @ 9 weeks 
 

Purple OG 18 @ 9 weeks 
 

Sour power OG Chem @ 9 weeks 
 

Gdp/anl and mendo breath at 3 weeks 
 

And glue at 2 weeks. Not sure what to think about these yet. I supercroped all the main tops. Hoping they fill in a bit more.


----------



## papapayne (Nov 2, 2015)

outta all of them, which is your favorite right now?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 2, 2015)

papapayne said:


> outta all of them, which is your favorite right now?


I honestly won't know until I chop, dry and sample since they are all first run except the glue. But I think the spog91 is on the same level for yield as glue, so that's a huge plus, and it also has such a unique smell compared to anything I've grown in a while. The kushberry smells like berry and pine, the pog18 smells good, kind of OG lemon but very faint. The glue smells Gross in a good way, very strong smell, a bit different than what it smells like at week 8, more chemy but I'm hoping that'll reduce after drying and become more chocolate. Yield on kushberry appears ok, and the pog18 not bad, but they had 2 weeks less veg time than everything else. I think the spog91 is on par with the glue so far, @Aeroknow said that's the best one out of them all besides the glue, but the smoke test will tell it all, if it tastes good, it'll be a winner


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 2, 2015)

The gdp is good but this is the last run, I think the grape ape might be better so the gdp is getting retired, but I do like the smoke from it. Very tasty and the hash was insanely strong. It's too early to tell with the atomic Nl and mendo breath, but the atomic nl smells like blueberry already so that is definitely shining through. Hella blueberry smell for only 3 weeks in and not getting much light


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh. One thing I wanted to mention. 

I've been using bennies in the res for veg just for a couple days. Whether it's a coincidence, or not, I have seen lots of positive benefits since I've switched from sterile to live. I know it seems like that it's too early to know anything, but my veg glue have exploded with such healthy new growth, and at this point I kind of have to chalk it up to the bennies and enzymes. Glue is always a bitch to grow (for me) in hydro. They love organics or just dirt in general, so maybe they just love bennies. I don't know, but these last couple days of seeing results I will be switching to live res for all veg plants and maybe switch to live in the flower room. Or at least one live res. It's cold out there during the night and I know that bennies like warmth, so I'm not sure how it will go, but it's worth a shot. I just can not believe I haven't tried a live res sooner.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 2, 2015)

Love my bennies!!!!! Good ish, Alpha! ATB!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 2, 2015)

Man that sp91 sounds like a winner and as for the cemalope id say it has a soft mango smell. We will see what it does in the jar.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 3, 2015)

Well I'm half way through the harvest, gonna finish up tomorrow, but it's looking really good so far. Extremely surprised on the weight of the glue, damn strain is deceiving. Anyways, this has been by far my most terpy and greasy harvest in such a long long time. I had so much hash on my fingers just from deleafing fan leafs from 6 plants that it took 30 minutes scrubbing with 91% alcohol to get it off. Must have been a couple grams because my finger tips looked so deformed lmao

Kushberry


Spog91


Pog18


----------



## SupaM (Nov 3, 2015)

I hope you enjoy that POG18! Did you end up seeing anymore nanners on her? ATB!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks bro! No more nanners except for a couple around week 6 or 7 I think, was smooth sailing after picking them off  the pog actually has a nice OG smell after harvest, very faint but if it gets stronger when dry that will be great! 



SupaM said:


> I hope you enjoy that POG18! Did you end up seeing anymore nanners on her? ATB!


----------



## papapayne (Nov 3, 2015)

Im curious to see how you end up liking the kushberry in the pipe. she finished looking a lot different then mine did!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 3, 2015)

I can't wait to try it bro, it smells pretty damn good! Extreme berry smell with a pine and kush undertone. Was way more sticky than I thought it would be too, and the buds are like rocks! The plant was rather small but definitely has a good amount on it, no larf just good buds all the way down  


papapayne said:


> Im curious to see how you end up liking the kushberry in the pipe. she finished looking a lot different then mine did!


----------



## Figgy (Nov 3, 2015)

Looking good Alpha


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey Alpha, finally back in internet service after my trip! Your girls came out awesome mate, you must be stoked, they look like they'll smoke up very well  
Those glues are looking real nice too bro


----------



## SupaM (Nov 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I can't wait to try it bro, it smells pretty damn good! Extreme berry smell with a pine and kush undertone. Was way more sticky than I thought it would be too, and the buds are like rocks! The plant was rather small but definitely has a good amount on it, no larf just good buds all the way down





papapayne said:


> Im curious to see how you end up liking the kushberry in the pipe. she finished looking a lot different then mine did!


I was thinking the exact same thing about the KB I had. Mine has a great BB tone, but no pine. Yours looks much different(better) than mine as well. ATB!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 3, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Looking good Alpha


Thanks figgy! Hope all is well out your way  



eastcoastmo said:


> Hey Alpha, finally back in internet service after my trip! Your girls came out awesome mate, you must be stoked, they look like they'll smoke up very well
> Those glues are looking real nice too bro


Thanks eastcoast! How was your trip? Did ya get some macros of the reef?!? 



SupaM said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing about the KB I had. Mine has a great BB tone, but no pine. Yours looks much different(better) than mine as well. ATB!


It's definitely unique, I've not had a strain that looked like this one, can not wait to taste it because if it taste like it smells that would be awesome  it also has a really nice leaf fade


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks figgy! Hope all is well out your way
> 
> 
> Thanks eastcoast! How was your trip? Did ya get some macros of the reef?!?
> ...


Hey brother, trip was the most amazing thing I've ever experienced! So much coral, sharks, rays, turtles and fish, found it hard not to crack a boner ha ha ha. 
It was pretty hard on the ears getting the macro shot but i got one good one of a Porites coral polyp with it's tentacles out


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 3, 2015)

And this was the view from my ciggie and joint spot....this was hard to leave! You can see the coral colonies in the turquoise water


----------



## SupaM (Nov 4, 2015)

Love that kinda stuff, eastcostmo! ATB!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 4, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey brother, trip was the most amazing thing I've ever experienced! So much coral, sharks, rays, turtles and fish, found it hard not to crack a boner ha ha ha.
> It was pretty hard on the ears getting the macro shot but i got one good one of a Porites coral polyp with it's tentacles out
> View attachment 3535366


LOL! I bet man that looks spectacular! Such an awesome shot too  I could just live on that beach forever with out a care in the world


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> LOL! I bet man that looks spectacular! Such an awesome shot too  I could just live on that beach forever with out a care in the world


Lol, yeah me too mate, I got lost a few times in the colour of that water, quite possible that all that coral will be bleached by march though, our professor reckons we'll lose most of the Great Barrier Reef this year, that's over 200,000km2 of reef  we're completely fucking up this planet!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 4, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Love that kinda stuff, eastcostmo! ATB!


Cheers Supa!! It was one of the best experiences I'll ever have, I reckon, so hard to beat


----------



## SupaM (Nov 4, 2015)

Definitely hard to beat that! Sux about the reef too. ATB!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 4, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Lol, yeah me too mate, I got lost a few times in the colour of that water, quite possible that all that coral will be bleached by march though, our professor reckons we'll lose most of the Great Barrier Reef this year, that's over 200,000km2 of reef  we're completely fucking up this planet!


Man that's terrible  I wish there would be environment protection laws that could be put in place, everyone, or at least most, people would follow whatever things they need to do to stop these kinds of things from happening. I know it won't be fixed in our lifetime but if we start now, the future generations can at least be able to see the awesomeness


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Man that's terrible  I wish there would be environment protection laws that could be put in place, everyone, or at least most, people would follow whatever things they need to do to stop these kinds of things from happening. I know it won't be fixed in our lifetime but if we start now, the future generations can at least be able to see the awesomeness


The problem is not us it is countrys like china, india, brazil, and all the others that will do what they want anyway


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Man that's terrible  I wish there would be environment protection laws that could be put in place, everyone, or at least most, people would follow whatever things they need to do to stop these kinds of things from happening. I know it won't be fixed in our lifetime but if we start now, the future generations can at least be able to see the awesomeness


Yeah it's pretty messed up. The el nino this year is freakin massive, they're calling it the godzilla of el nino's. That mixed in with the flattening of the Indian Ocean Dipole is going to be catastrophic  
Worst part is, our environmental laws are pretty strong but somehow the big polluters and mining giants get around it and continue to cause major issues. We've already been put on notice by the World Heritage Committee who wants to list the GBR as endangered...have our leaders listened? Fuck no! Breaks my heart knowing my kids will probably never get to see the beauty we have taken for granted  also sad that people just don't understand that the ocean controls our weather, if it turns to acid (which it is doing at a rate never seen before) the ocean shuts down and our weather turns to acid rain, the ocean is one big biological organism that has completely shut down in the past, it will do it again and I'd hazard a guess that we'll see it by 2100, now that's scary!! Humans are parasites, we suck the life out of everything for a dollar 
Anyway man, sorry for the downer, back to your wicked grow  
I'll be popping some beans this wknd, doing a sin city line up...blue lime pie, nightmare cookies, platinum delights and sin mint cookies, can't wait to see these strains, been hanging to get them going°


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah it's pretty messed up. The el nino this year is freakin massive, they're calling it the godzilla of el nino's. That mixed in with the flattening of the Indian Ocean Dipole is going to be catastrophic
> Worst part is, our environmental laws are pretty strong but somehow the big polluters and mining giants get around it and continue to cause major issues. We've already been put on notice by the World Heritage Committee who wants to list the GBR as endangered...have our leaders listened? Fuck no! Breaks my heart knowing my kids will probably never get to see the beauty we have taken for granted  also sad that people just don't understand that the ocean controls our weather, if it turns to acid (which it is doing at a rate never seen before) the ocean shuts down and our weather turns to acid rain, the ocean is one big biological organism that has completely shut down in the past, it will do it again and I'd hazard a guess that we'll see it by 2100, now that's scary!! Humans are parasites, we suck the life out of everything for a dollar
> Anyway man, sorry for the downer, back to your wicked grow
> I'll be popping some beans this wknd, doing a sin city line up...blue lime pie, nightmare cookies, platinum delights and sin mint cookies, can't wait to see these strains, been hanging to get them going°


Feel ya dude. Fuckt up these days, money rules.....Positive karma bro.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 5, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Feel ya dude. Fuckt up these days, money rules.....Positive karma bro.


Totally mate, really fucked up! That's why I do what I do, if I'm going down, I'm going to go down fighting for what's right! Positive karma


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> The problem is not us it is countrys like china, india, brazil, and all the others that will do what they want anyway


You got that right man, a lot of nuclear plants still out there killing us slowly 



eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah it's pretty messed up. The el nino this year is freakin massive, they're calling it the godzilla of el nino's. That mixed in with the flattening of the Indian Ocean Dipole is going to be catastrophic
> Worst part is, our environmental laws are pretty strong but somehow the big polluters and mining giants get around it and continue to cause major issues. We've already been put on notice by the World Heritage Committee who wants to list the GBR as endangered...have our leaders listened? Fuck no! Breaks my heart knowing my kids will probably never get to see the beauty we have taken for granted  also sad that people just don't understand that the ocean controls our weather, if it turns to acid (which it is doing at a rate never seen before) the ocean shuts down and our weather turns to acid rain, the ocean is one big biological organism that has completely shut down in the past, it will do it again and I'd hazard a guess that we'll see it by 2100, now that's scary!! Humans are parasites, we suck the life out of everything for a dollar
> Anyway man, sorry for the downer, back to your wicked grow
> I'll be popping some beans this wknd, doing a sin city line up...blue lime pie, nightmare cookies, platinum delights and sin mint cookies, can't wait to see these strains, been hanging to get them going°


I can tell this El Nino is crazy this year because it's so damn cold here, it usually gets pretty cold but never this early. We've hit the 30s at night and I'm already using heat in the house, last year I didn't need heat until January and I had plants outside in December! That is Hella sad about the reef  seems a lot of awesome things in nature will slowly fade away and by the time we figure out how to save them, it'll be too late.. Grr.. 

Man, I really need some sin city gear!! That sin mint cookies I hear is Hella good!! What is the nightmare cookies and blue lime pie? Definitely keep me updated on those  I'm not sure when I'll make it to get the klp and ogkb, hopefully in the near future. Luckily the ghostrider OG will fill a spot and then I'll have the pcg gsc for the next batch, and the klp and ogkb I should have for the cycle after


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> You got that right man, a lot of nuclear plants still out there killing us slowly
> 
> 
> I can tell this El Nino is crazy this year because it's so damn cold here, it usually gets pretty cold but never this early. We've hit the 30s at night and I'm already using heat in the house, last year I didn't need heat until January and I had plants outside in December! That is Hella sad about the reef  seems a lot of awesome things in nature will slowly fade away and by the time we figure out how to save them, it'll be too late.. Grr..
> ...


Wow bro, that's crazy cold and sounds heaps early too. We've already had 34 celcius here which we don't usually get until late december! Nuts! I hope you can get through the cold ok mate! 
Very sad about the environment in general hey, all for the damn dollar! We need to go back to the barter system and screw the big corporations over! Now we have solar power, we just need big enough batteries to store the electricity and then we can start knocking off power companies! 
Bro, Sin's gear is getting ridiculously good hey, all the sinmints Ive seen look amazing! 
The blue lime pie is blue power x key lime pie, the blue power beefs it up and gives it extra potency! The nightmare cookies is white nightmare x forum cut gsc. Both should put out some real fire I reckon! 
Man, you'll have some straight up dank this round too, that ghostrider og looks potent af!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 5, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow bro, that's crazy cold and sounds heaps early too. We've already had 34 celcius here which we don't usually get until late december! Nuts! I hope you can get through the cold ok mate!
> Very sad about the environment in general hey, all for the damn dollar! We need to go back to the barter system and screw the big corporations over! Now we have solar power, we just need big enough batteries to store the electricity and then we can start knocking off power companies!
> Bro, Sin's gear is getting ridiculously good hey, all the sinmints Ive seen look amazing!
> The blue lime pie is blue power x key lime pie, the blue power beefs it up and gives it extra potency! The nightmare cookies is white nightmare x forum cut gsc. Both should put out some real fire I reckon!
> Man, you'll have some straight up dank this round too, that ghostrider og looks potent af!


Thanks bro, I don't like the cold too much, but at least it's better than it was in new York lol. I gotta agree with ya about the barter system! I've mentioned that so many times in conversation, it really is the most effective system!! (especially since our dollar is essentially just paper and worth nothing with nothing to even back it up since we aren't even on the gold standard anymore.) I want solar so bad, our electric company is a monopoly, it's so ridiculous because it gets to be over 100 degrees here in the summer and they charge 33 cents a kwh! It's ridiculous. When I own a house it will totally have solar power. 

Those sin city strains sound killer!! Good luck with those I'm sure you'll find some serious fire in them


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 5, 2015)

So, I know Hot Shot no pest strips are frowned upon by most people. But I have to Say it again, as I've said it before, they work awesome!!! And are so much safer than any other insecticides..if used properly. 

I had some mites again on some veg plants a few weeks ago so after I noticed them, I busted out a hot shot and put it up for 2 days. After the first day it looked like most were dead. After 2 full days I took them down for 4 days. Then I put them back up for 2 days. 

I had no exhaust, the room was sealed. Only the plants and the hot shot with a weak fan oscillating. 

Now, I know people don't like them because they can harm PEOPLE if you chew on them, inhale the fumes for hours on end or eat them. Other than that, they are completely safe. 

As they are a gas, there is no residue left on the plant. There is no half life to worry about like other insecticides, even neem leaves a residue. 

I wasn't sure if they were going to work because I rarely use the and hwv3 heard they don't work ok cali mites. But I'm here to say they work killer, they work fast, no residue as mentioned and does not harm anything if you stay out of the room. 

Highly recommended, safer for plants than neem and actually demolish all bugs instead of being a bandaid


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 5, 2015)

Well bro I bought a trailer today and will be in it till I can get a house built. Also found out a rum bayou ( swamp wrecked X blue moonshine ) from some testers I sent out will be in the march high times


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well bro I bought a trailer today and will be in it till I can get a house built. Also found out a rum bayou ( swamp wrecked X blue moonshine ) from some testers I sent out will be in the march high times


Dude that's awesome bro! Congrats  so did ya get that land that you sent a pic of? Super happy for ya man, now you won't have to worry about any damn land lords, that's so much of a relief  what is this rum bayou?! That sounds awesome!! Is it going to be in the magazine? I need to get that issue, that's so bad ass!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Dude that's awesome bro! Congrats  so did ya get that land that you sent a pic of? Super happy for ya man, now you won't have to worry about any damn land lords, that's so much of a relief  what is this rum bayou?! That sounds awesome!! Is it going to be in the magazine? I need to get that issue, that's so bad ass!!


We are still looking at land and will be making another trip soon. Rum Bayou is a cross I made about a year ago and have the second batch about to be flowered here soon


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> We are still looking at land and will be making another trip soon. Rum Bayou is a cross I made about a year ago and have the second batch about to be flowered here soon


Awesome brother  I know you'll find the perfect plot of land. I'm trying to do the same but keep having set backs, I really want to own because the landlord crap just adds stress. But it's looking like I'll be here for a little while longer. I'm hoping housing market costs don't sky rocket by the time I'm ready. I've only met the land Lord once before we moved in (luckily) but little random things that happen around the house that I wish I could call the land Lord for, I can't. Like having no ac all summer, that really sucked pretty bad. And who knows if he'll ever want to stop by for something. 

What's the rum bayou smell and taste like bro? Do ya have any pics? Have ya grown it out yourself yet? Sounds delicious


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Awesome brother  I know you'll find the perfect plot of land. I'm trying to do the same but keep having set backs, I really want to own because the landlord crap just adds stress. But it's looking like I'll be here for a little while longer. I'm hoping housing market costs don't sky rocket by the time I'm ready. I've only met the land Lord once before we moved in (luckily) but little random things that happen around the house that I wish I could call the land Lord for, I can't. Like having no ac all summer, that really sucked pretty bad. And who knows if he'll ever want to stop by for something.
> 
> What's the rum bayou smell and taste like bro? Do ya have any pics? Have ya grown it out yourself yet? Sounds delicious


Yea i have grown a batch 12\12 from seed when i got here and will be flowering a batch very soon. Papapayne was a big fan so was my old lady and back in LA were most went to. This is one of the pics that dc sent in


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea i have grown a batch 12\12 from seed when i got here and will be flowering a batch very soon. Papapayne was a big fan so was my old lady and back in LA were most went to. This is one of the pics that dc sent in
> View attachment 3536681


That's Hella nice! Looks like it might have it in her to purple up a bit too


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 6, 2015)

Just wanted to tell everyone. Don't be scurred of some extreme super cropping. These gals will be flowered in 14 days or less. They were 10" tall before the super cropping. And I expect them to be Hella bushy, have extremely strong branches and be 20" tall in 2 weeks or less  once they hit 20" they get flipped


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 6, 2015)

Oh, and I'm trying to super charge the hydroton before adding the ghostrider. I'm not sure really how to use the bennies, but I've added 2x the recommended dose of hydroguard and 2x the enzymes. I've sterilized the hydroton by soaking them in h2o2 and water for a few hours. Then I rinsed them off. Added them to the flood tray with fresh nutes and bennies and will be flooding them for a couple days until I add the clones. I figure it will establish the bennies on the rocks then when I add the clones, bam! That's just my therory. We will see what happens


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 6, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro, I don't like the cold too much, but at least it's better than it was in new York lol. I gotta agree with ya about the barter system! I've mentioned that so many times in conversation, it really is the most effective system!! (especially since our dollar is essentially just paper and worth nothing with nothing to even back it up since we aren't even on the gold standard anymore.) I want solar so bad, our electric company is a monopoly, it's so ridiculous because it gets to be over 100 degrees here in the summer and they charge 33 cents a kwh! It's ridiculous. When I own a house it will totally have solar power.
> 
> Those sin city strains sound killer!! Good luck with those I'm sure you'll find some serious fire in them


Yeah I don't like the cold that much myself, gets real tiring after a while! Totally agree bro, the money system has just gone too far and needs to be wound back a bit lol. I think we pay 50c a kwh here so that's about 75c US lol. Our electricity prices are bullshit  
Thanks for the kind words mate, I'm very much looking forward to popping them, I'll let you know when I get my journal going


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 6, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh, and I'm trying to super charge the hydroton before adding the ghostrider. I'm not sure really how to use the bennies, but I've added 2x the recommended dose of hydroguard and 2x the enzymes. I've sterilized the hydroton by soaking them in h2o2 and water for a few hours. Then I rinsed them off. Added them to the flood tray with fresh nutes and bennies and will be flooding them for a couple days until I add the clones. I figure it will establish the bennies on the rocks then when I add the clones, bam! That's just my therory. We will see what happens


Sounds wicked bro, I'm real keen trying the bennie approach too, I'll be watching intently at how you go


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well bro I bought a trailer today and will be in it till I can get a house built. Also found out a rum bayou ( swamp wrecked X blue moonshine ) from some testers I sent out will be in the march high times


Nice work mate, that's pretty damn cool


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 6, 2015)

Well it hasn't quite been a week since the last gg4 sog update, but after seeing them today I am stoked I kept them, it won't turn out too shabby at all, much better than I expected anyway. Glad I gave them an extra week


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 6, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well it hasn quite been a week since the last gg4 sog update, but after seeing them today I am stoked I kept them, it won't turn out too shabby at all, much better than I expected anyway. Glad I gave them an extra week
> 
> View attachment 3537246


Good looking screen. Wont be any larf in there
I got a 1978 chevy 4x4 today to pull the camper and use on the farm. I also got a cutting of ECSD the AJ aka Weasel cut


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Good looking screen. Wont be any larf in there
> I got a 1978 chevy 4x4 today to pull the camper and use on the farm. I also got a cutting of ECSD the AJ aka Weasel cut


Thanks bro and that's awesome! Nothing beats a Chevy pickup, especially the older rugged ones  I'm almost certain the weasle cut is what we ran forever in ny, that's the Hella gas smell cut that you can't go anywhere without stinking up the block lol. That's the one you'll like because it's not chemy or like dirty sock smell like you mentioned you didn't like. Hell of a yielder but you need 11 weeks on it to be good, 12 is better and it will hang with any of the top buds out even today, I guarantee it  good find bro


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 6, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro and that's awesome! Nothing beats a Chevy pickup, especially the older rugged ones  I'm almost certain the weasle cut is what we ran forever in ny, that's the Hella gas smell cut that you can't go anywhere without stinking up the block lol. That's the one you'll like because it's not chemy or like dirty sock smell like you mentioned you didn't like. Hell of a yielder but you need 11 weeks on it to be good, 12 is better and it will hang with any of the top buds out even today, I guarantee it  good find bro


Yea it will stay for awhile I bet
This is my new old truck


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 6, 2015)

Nice work Alpha, great to see the 'glue's' working for you, they look nice and healthy


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 7, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea it will stay for awhile I bet
> This is my new old truck
> View attachment 3537380


Hell yeah nice truck bro! That's a beast, love the brush guard too  



eastcoastmo said:


> Nice work Alpha, great to see the 'glue's' working for you, they look nice and healthy


Thanks bro  its the glues season finale, they better do well lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 7, 2015)

I got the ghostrider cuts coming tomorrow, I'll be doing 9 under a 1000w in the ebb buckets. I've also set up a clone pick up for 2 weeks from now for the new flavors  will be getting the menu of what will be ready tomorrow, I'm hoping it's key lime pie, dosido, ogkb and sour pez. Skywalker OG is also available, has anyone flowered that out yet? 

Either way, what ever I am able to pick up will be my new mama's  it's been quite some time since I've had a mama stable, so I think it's about time to get that going again.. I'll also have 12 pcg gsc or sherbet ready for me in 2 weeks as well from the last clone run I went on. Can't wait to finally get those into flower, I can't complain really because I didn't even have to veg them


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 7, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I got the ghostrider cuts coming tomorrow, I'll be doing 9 under a 1000w in the ebb buckets. I've also set up a clone pick up for 2 weeks from now for the new flavors  will be getting the menu of what will be ready tomorrow, I'm hoping it's key lime pie, dosido, ogkb and sour pez. Skywalker OG is also available, has anyone flowered that out yet?
> 
> Either way, what ever I am able to pick up will be my new mama's  it's been quite some time since I've had a mama stable, so I think it's about time to get that going again.. I'll also have 12 pcg gsc or sherbet ready for me in 2 weeks as well from the last clone run I went on. Can't wait to finally get those into flower, I can't complain really because I didn't even have to veg them


Nice buddy! I will have key lime pie before long too


----------



## papapayne (Nov 7, 2015)

Awesome,man it's always awesome getting,those new,fire,cuts


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 7, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice buddy! I will have key lime pie before long too


Hell yeah man! That klp is supposed to be fantastic! I've wanted it so long  



papapayne said:


> Awesome,man it's always awesome getting,those new,fire,cuts


You got that right  I'm just so tired of growing the same stuff, that last clone run I went on I expected to be flowering out all the new gear but the plans changed so I only ended up with 2/20 cuts unfortunately, I'm hoping the mendo breath comes out good but there's only one small one in flower which will end up in the personal stash I'm thinking, she's stacking great though so I think there will be 20 grams or so for the jar. It's my first cookie plant, if she's good as everyone says I'll be picking up a cut for a mama of that one too


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2015)

I ran the Rebar fully amber buds in my hash machine:




I have never seen so much resin in my 120 and 160 bags!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I ran the Rebar fully amber buds in my hash machine:
> 
> I have never seen so much resin in my 120 and 160 bags!
> 
> ...


Damn MO! That rebar looks crazy dense and sticky af! What's she smell like? Isn't crazy how different strains wash differently, even different harvest times change the trich size  it's always fun finding the perfect bag to use with certain strains. How long did ya let her flower for? Have you run her before and found this time letting the trichs change to more amber that it affected the bag size that caught the most of the heads? Looking so good


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 8, 2015)

Here's the gdp, anl and mb at 28 days. They really filled the net pretty good  I'll get some close up shots next week when they are a bit further ahead 
 

Here's the baby ghostrider v2 at day 1
 

I have added chitosan to the reservoir of the gg4 veg clones. My water has changed to a crazy orange color but the plants look OK. I can't find any info about recirculating chitosan, so I guess it's an unintended experiment lol. I've read that chitosan can basically super charge good bacteria and demolish bad bacteria. Let's hope this is what happens


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's the gdp, anl and mb at 28 days. They really filled the net pretty good  I'll get some close up shots next week when they are a bit further ahead
> View attachment 3538442
> 
> Here's the baby ghostrider v2 at day 1
> ...


I just saw a post on icmag about recirc chitosan .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2015)

ha well thats you


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's the gdp, anl and mb at 28 days. They really filled the net pretty good  I'll get some close up shots next week when they are a bit further ahead
> View attachment 3538442
> 
> Here's the baby ghostrider v2 at day 1
> ...


they are discussing chitosan now in rols thread over in organic section. perhaps there is some info there


----------



## adower (Nov 8, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I got the ghostrider cuts coming tomorrow, I'll be doing 9 under a 1000w in the ebb buckets. I've also set up a clone pick up for 2 weeks from now for the new flavors  will be getting the menu of what will be ready tomorrow, I'm hoping it's key lime pie, dosido, ogkb and sour pez. Skywalker OG is also available, has anyone flowered that out yet?
> 
> Either way, what ever I am able to pick up will be my new mama's  it's been quite some time since I've had a mama stable, so I think it's about time to get that going again.. I'll also have 12 pcg gsc or sherbet ready for me in 2 weeks as well from the last clone run I went on. Can't wait to finally get those into flower, I can't complain really because I didn't even have to veg them


Skywalker og is bomb if you get the real cut.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 8, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> ha well thats you





Vnsmkr said:


> they are discussing chitosan now in rols thread over in organic section. perhaps there is some info there


LOL, yup that's me  I don't think I'll get any bites on the thread, seems there's no info about it anywhere. With such a unique and multifunctional additive, I don't know how it has gone overlooked for so long! Slowly more and more info will pop up about it though, it seems to be catching on recently. I'll check the rols thread, thank for the tip 



adower said:


> Skywalker og is bomb if you get the real cut.


Awesome, I think I'll grab a cut, I'm pretty sure it's legit, the guy I get the cuts from runs everything a couple times to make sure they are what they are labeled as, so I have high hopes


----------



## adower (Nov 8, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> LOL, yup that's me  I don't think I'll get any bites on the thread, seems there's no info about it anywhere. With such a unique and multifunctional additive, I don't know how it has gone overlooked for so long! Slowly more and more info will pop up about it though, it seems to be catching on recently. I'll check the rols thread, thank for the tip
> 
> 
> Awesome, I think I'll grab a cut, I'm pretty sure it's legit, the guy I get the cuts from runs everything a couple times to make sure they are what they are labeled as, so I have high hopes


Google the Cabrera cut skywalker og. That's the one you want. It's also known as sativa og.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 8, 2015)

adower said:


> Google the Cabrera cut skywalker og. That's the one you want. It's also known as sativa og.


Awesome, I'll definitely check to verify before I pick it up. Google search tells me the middle leaf on the 3 blade leaves tend to curve to one side and taco, seems like an easy trait to identify


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 8, 2015)

For reference, I want to post a pic of last week's glue veg plants vs. This week's glue veg plants that have had the bennies for about a week. It's hard to deny the results. Now for future reference, I have added the chitosan. So in a week I will have a comparison pic of today's pic and what they look like in a week.

Ive added 3g of chitosan per 1 gallon of water. My res is 20 gallons so I added 60 grams. 

Let's hope the chitosan takes charge like the bennies did.


----------



## fandango (Nov 8, 2015)

Have you ever had foxtail bud?I am having a bunch of my headband fox tail on me.
temps are low in the GH at night...I have been giving them some G10 booster the past 3 weeks.
Waiting for the buds to stack,but they are all fluff with foxtail structure?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 8, 2015)

fandango said:


> Have you ever had foxtail bud?I am having a bunch of my headband fox tail on me.
> temps are low in the GH at night...I have been giving them some G10 booster the past 3 weeks.
> Waiting for the buds to stack,but they are all fluff with foxtail structure?


Have you grown that sour d before? A lot of sour will foxtail. It also won't be too dense until after week 10. Usually hight Temps will cause foxtaily in plants that otherwise wouldn't foxtail. But sours tend to do that genetically and will fill out way late in flower. Some boosters can trigger it too, I'd cut out the boosters and go with base nutes from here on out, that's my suggestion.


----------



## fandango (Nov 9, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Have you grown that sour d before? A lot of sour will foxtail. It also won't be too dense until after week 10. Usually hight Temps will cause foxtaily in plants that otherwise wouldn't foxtail. But sours tend to do that genetically and will fill out way late in flower. Some boosters can trigger it too, I'd cut out the boosters and go with base nutes from here on out, that's my suggestion.


Yes I wonder if the booster nutes is the problem...sure not heat,as the plants are going straight purple from the foothill temps here.
A few days of frost here lately.
trics are cloudy and amber already,but the size of loose buds makes me wait,the white pistils are pushing out hard on the tops as well.
As far as base nutes,I cut out grow all together 4 weeks ago.Wonder if I should finish out with plain water and plan on cutting in 2 weeks?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 9, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> For reference, I want to post a pic of last week's glue veg plants vs. This week's glue veg plants that have had the bennies for about a week. It's hard to deny the results. Now for future reference, I have added the chitosan. So in a week I will have a comparison pic of today's pic and what they look like in a week.
> 
> Ive added 3g of chitosan per 1 gallon of water. My res is 20 gallons so I added 60 grams.
> 
> ...


Pretty girls dude


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 9, 2015)

fandango said:


> Yes I wonder if the booster nutes is the problem...sure not heat,as the plants are going straight purple from the foothill temps here.
> A few days of frost here lately.
> trics are cloudy and amber already,but the size of loose buds makes me wait,the white pistils are pushing out hard on the tops as well.
> As far as base nutes,I cut out grow all together 4 weeks ago.Wonder if I should finish out with plain water and plan on cutting in 2 weeks?


That sounds like a good plan. It's definitely just the strain that naturally fox tails, so I wouldn't worry about that. 3/4 of the strains I just harvested had foxtails, it's a sativa gene. If you're in soil, 2 weeks or so of water only should be good. The cold weather really slows down the denseness as well, all sounds normal given the recipe  



Vnsmkr said:


> Pretty girls dude


Thanks brother


----------



## adower (Nov 9, 2015)

fandango said:


> Have you ever had foxtail bud?I am having a bunch of my headband fox tail on me.
> temps are low in the GH at night...I have been giving them some G10 booster the past 3 weeks.
> Waiting for the buds to stack,but they are all fluff with foxtail structure?


It's just in some strains genetics. Just make sure your temps are in check and you're not taking them to long.


----------



## fandango (Nov 9, 2015)

adower said:


> It's just in some strains genetics. Just make sure your temps are in check and you're not taking them to long.


It could cost me some propane,not sure how much.But I have a heater attachment for a propane bottle.
Would it help the buds tighten up if I ran the heat during sun down?
Current temps are dropping into the low 40's to high 30's


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 9, 2015)

At those Temps I don't think any good can come from it, definitely try to get those Temps to 60+

30s are extremely cold and will stunt if not completely holt the plant from growing

It got crazy cold fast in nor Cal this year


----------



## papapayne (Nov 9, 2015)

Propane heat jacks up the humidity, so definitely keep that in mind.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 9, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Propane heat jacks up the humidity, so definitely keep that in mind.


For sure, good call. Indoor it's pretty easy to raise Temps and lower rh with using just a dehuy, that's all I use anyways, but I'm not too sure a dehuy would work outside at all. Hmm, it's a catch 22 it seems. Big fans is all I can think of.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm still trying to figure out this maxi series nutes, I always get purple stems on transplant, looks like the ghostrider will get it too even only being in the tray for a day. After looking at the feeding charts (I've found 2 different ones) it says to feed 1000-1200ppm on one chart and 900-1100ppm on the other chart. I've been starting at 500-700ppm. 

Seems to me that I'm just feeding WAYYYYYY low. With all other nutes I feed between 500 and around maybe 1050 max in full bloom. I think maybe the maxi is a weaker nutrient than what I'm used to. 

So, I have bumped the ppm from 800 to 1050ppm on the glue and I will be starting at 500ppm for a couple days with the ghostrider and then going straight to 900ppm in a few days. 

It sounds crazy, but all the symptoms I see during veg seem to be deficiencies. Yellow leave, spots on leaves, purple stems and purple petioles. 

We shall see what happens. I will also be jumping the gg4 in flower up from 950ppm to 1100ppm. The gdp are already at 1100ppm.

The veg+bloom was such a great nutrient, I never had deficiencies issues, but that shit is just too expensive.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 10, 2015)

Well. Here's some results from the harvest. 

The pog18 and kush berry both yielded the same exact amount. Crazy. The kushberry smells of berries and pine and the high is moderate. Not very strong, more body effect of an indica. The pog18 smells of tires now. I haven't smoked this one yet. The sour power OG Chem unfortunately I don't think is a keeper at the moment. Not much smell or taste to her, but the high is extreme, it is wicked stoney. I mean you get stoned af. Hopefully the smell comes out, it's been slow dried (about a week) properly, so it can't be a drying error as its still spongy and just about right. Will put it in a jar and see what happens.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 10, 2015)

I like those extreme highs! Send em here


----------



## fandango (Nov 10, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'm still trying to figure out this maxi series nutes, I always get purple stems on transplant, looks like the ghostrider will get it too even only being in the tray for a day. After looking at the feeding charts (I've found 2 different ones) it says to feed 1000-1200ppm on one chart and 900-1100ppm on the other chart. I've been starting at 500-700ppm.
> 
> Seems to me that I'm just feeding WAYYYYYY low. With all other nutes I feed between 500 and around maybe 1050 max in full bloom. I think maybe the maxi is a weaker nutrient than what I'm used to.
> 
> ...


I missed that part,what veg+bloom nutes are you speaking of?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 10, 2015)

fandango said:


> I missed that part,what veg+bloom nutes are you speaking of?


It's a complete 1 part nutrient that is for both veg and bloom. It's made by hydroponics research in California. It works great! 1 nutrient for all of growth. It's 19.99 a pound plus shipping, about 25$ a pound or 110$ for 5 pounds. I may go back to using it when I have some spare change. I highly recommend it. You can also send your water sample in and they will customize the nutrients. It can be bought for ro/soft water, tap/ hard water, there's also a "dirty" mix that has aminos in it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 10, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> I like those extreme highs! Send em here


Lol, I do too sometimes, but sometimes it triggers my anxiety, depending on the day 8-l


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 10, 2015)

OK. Burning the pog 18 now. First two hits took few minutes to kick in. I'm pretty high, so I took another. It's an OG high. In the head a shoulders. I started singing random words I was reading on the news channel. I like this bud! Tastes earthy. No lemons. All earth.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey bro, sorry for my recent absence, been smashing out my final thesis so been very preoccupied! 
Sounds like you did well with the girls bro, good work! Not sure how I'd go with the tire smell though ha ha. Did you end up getting your new babies? Keen to see you rock out the KLP


----------



## adower (Nov 11, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> It's a complete 1 part nutrient that is for both veg and bloom. It's made by hydroponics research in California. It works great! 1 nutrient for all of growth. It's 19.99 a pound plus shipping, about 25$ a pound or 110$ for 5 pounds. I may go back to using it when I have some spare change. I highly recommend it. You can also send your water sample in and they will customize the nutrients. It can be bought for ro/soft water, tap/ hard water, there's also a "dirty" mix that has aminos in it.
> 
> View attachment 3540096


Is this stuff a powder? That's sick they will mix it for your water type!


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 11, 2015)

adower said:


> Is this stuff a powder? That's sick they will mix it for your water type!


I remember two years ago getting a soil based sample and used it for complete grow outside for friend ( gave him plant and powder and instructions) his first good grow. Nice stuff, had forgotten about it.. thanks for bringing it back around. Did you get any snow ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2015)

I smoked a little Cemalope lastnight and it didn't have that sickening cantaloupe taste. It was late but i think it was potent but i will get back after further testing


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 11, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey bro, sorry for my recent absence, been smashing out my final thesis so been very preoccupied!
> Sounds like you did well with the girls bro, good work! Not sure how I'd go with the tire smell though ha ha. Did you end up getting your new babies? Keen to see you rock out the KLP


Thanks man! I ended up getting some ghostrider OG v2.0 for now, and in a couple weeks I'll be getting sherbet or gsc and then in a month or so I'll have the klp and ogkb  
That tire smell reminds me of some Chem strains, kind of like burnt rubber (ew lol) 

Good luck on your final thesis bro!!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 11, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> I remember two years ago getting a soil based sample and used it for complete grow outside for friend ( gave him plant and powder and instructions) his first good grow. Nice stuff, had forgotten about it.. thanks for bringing it back around. Did you get any snow ?


It's some great nutrients! We didn't get any snow at my house but up the road a little ways got a good amount  I didn't get to see any, but next snow I'll be exploring for it


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 11, 2015)

end of the road, usually where we go


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2015)

You still going to the bbq? I have some hash for you and we can get dabbed out


----------



## adower (Nov 11, 2015)

Just bought some of that veg+bloom Nutes. Can't wait to try them.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 11, 2015)

adower said:


> Is this stuff a powder? That's sick they will mix it for your water type!


For sure! I haven't had the special tap water mix made for me yet, but the ro water version worked awesome with my 100ppm tap water, it is ridiculously easy to use and gives way great results 



Dr.D81 said:


> I smoked a little Cemalope lastnight and it didn't have that sickening cantaloupe taste. It was late but i think it was potent but i will get back after further testing
> View attachment 3540393


Hell yeah bro! That's great! It looks pretty damn good  definitely let me know how she is!


----------



## adower (Nov 11, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> For sure! I haven't had the special tap water mix made for me yet, but the ro water version worked awesome with my 100ppm tap water, it is ridiculously easy to use and gives way great results
> 
> 
> Hell yeah bro! That's great! It looks pretty damn good  definitely let me know how she is!


It sucks the special blend you have to order 50lbs minimum.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 11, 2015)

Smokin' on a lil Goji OG...kinda hate I didn't keep a cut now..lol ATB!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 11, 2015)

adower said:


> It sucks the special blend you have to order 50lbs minimum.


Yeah, it's probably takes them some time to do the test on the tap water and such and mix the nutes specifically, so I figure they just want to make it worth the time or 5 pounds would cost a ridiculous amount to make. But you'll love their basics dude! 



SupaM said:


> Smokin' on a lil Goji OG...kinda hate I didn't keep a cut now..lol ATB!
> View attachment 3540814


Man, I hate not keeping strains and then finding out how dank they are. It's happening to my mendo breath right now, I knew it was good but needed to flower it and didn't have enough tops for a cut  I love goji, that looks delicious  



Dr.D81 said:


> You still going to the bbq? I have some hash for you and we can get dabbed out
> View attachment 3540650 View attachment 3540651


Damm that's some nice looking concentrate  is that rosin or bro? Looks spectacular!! What day is the BBQ? Is it the 18th or 28th? I'll be there if I can make it for sure  


So the keepers out of all 4 strains. 

Dun dundunnn..... The glue. Go fucking figure, ugh, I just want something comparable in my seed runs, I know I only usually pop one of a new strain at a time, but damn it, just once let me get lucky lol. 

The sour power is more potent than the glue, so that's a plus, but I just can't smell or taste it. The pog18 is stoney no doubt, decent, but not out of the ordinary on this pheno, I wish it was more OG. The kushberry smells so damn good, dense buds like rocks, but the high is bland and weak. I usually get stoned easy, so when I smoke a whole bowl to myself, well, you know.. And the glue... So stupid sticky. Potent. And stinks. I think I want to run clue again soon. Give it another go.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yeah, it's probably takes them some time to do the test on the tap water and such and mix the nutes specifically, so I figure they just want to make it worth the time or 5 pounds would cost a ridiculous amount to make. But you'll love their basics dude!
> 
> 
> Man, I hate not keeping strains and then finding out how dank they are. It's happening to my mendo breath right now, I knew it was good but needed to flower it and didn't have enough tops for a cut  I love goji, that looks delicious
> ...


Looking great to bad you didn't find any keepers. That is rosin from IWE and finger hash. As for the bbq it is th 11th-13


----------



## green217 (Nov 12, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> OK. Burning the pog 18 now. First two hits took few minutes to kick in. I'm pretty high, so I took another. It's an OG high. In the head a shoulders. I started singing random words I was reading on the news channel. I like this bud! Tastes earthy. No lemons. All earth.


I like the way mine is finishing out, i will go less on N next run being I did keep a cut of it. Hopefully it will smoke well too


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 12, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks man! I ended up getting some ghostrider OG v2.0 for now, and in a couple weeks I'll be getting sherbet or gsc and then in a month or so I'll have the klp and ogkb
> That tire smell reminds me of some Chem strains, kind of like burnt rubber (ew lol)
> 
> Good luck on your final thesis bro!!!


Oh nice bro, the ghostrider looks awesome, you'll knock that one out of the park!! Bring it on mate! All my seeds have broken soil today with a 12/12 germ rate, pretty happy with that! 
And thanks bro, don't have much more to do, another 2000 words and it is DONE


----------



## papapayne (Nov 12, 2015)

xdamn man that is stupid frosty!!! simple beautiful. 

Sucks the kushberry wasn't potent, that was some potent shit when I grew it. Such is life! 

I do enjoy smoking the GG. sucks its a floppy lanky sob.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 12, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looking great to bad you didn't find any keepers. That is rosin from IWE and finger hash. As for the bbq it is th 11th-13


Yeah it was a bummer that nothing was too special  I am running the kushberry one more time, I have 2 plants in soil so I can compare to the hydro, but it was also run at aeros garden during the same time and his results were the same so it's not looking good  the BBQ is today do you mean?!? It can't be, next month right? I'm knees deep in trimming and Hella busy for a few more days  oh and that rosin looks awesome!!! If I can sneak my girls hair iron out with out breaking it this time I might give it another shot lol



green217 said:


> I like the way mine is finishing out, i will go less on N next run being I did keep a cut of it. Hopefully it will smoke well too


For sure, and more calmag, mine was a mag whore it seemed, and I use 140ppm or so on top of my 100ppm tap water. I hope yours turns out great man



eastcoastmo said:


> Oh nice bro, the ghostrider looks awesome, you'll knock that one out of the park!! Bring it on mate! All my seeds have broken soil today with a 12/12 germ rate, pretty happy with that!
> And thanks bro, don't have much more to do, another 2000 words and it is DONE


Thanks bro  I love karma gear, it's always good! That's bad ass on the germ rate, I hope you get some awesome girls in them, are they feminized?? Bet ya can't wait for the thesis to be complete, you'll get an A brotha 



papapayne said:


> xdamn man that is stupid frosty!!! simple beautiful.
> 
> Sucks the kushberry wasn't potent, that was some potent shit when I grew it. Such is life!
> 
> I do enjoy smoking the GG. sucks its a floppy lanky sob.


You're telling me bro, I dunno what happened this run, but it's just so damn sticky, I broke all my good scissors and have to resort to dollar store scissors at the moment lmao. It's taking me like a half hr just to trim an Oz, I'm so over it, the resin keeps wrecking havoc. I wish too that the kb was better, it has a lot of good qualities but I'm a light weight for smoking and if I don't get stoned on two hits something is wrong lol. Hopefully this next batch in soil come out better but I dunno, I'll keep my hopes up. My next batch of glue is just about ready to flower, I did one last small topping session today and am giving them a week then I'll flip them, I'm going with a trellis this time because the staking was killer on my back


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2015)

No it is in December. I have my hotel booked for the 11th and 12. We will head back on the 13th.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 13, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yeah it was a bummer that nothing was too special  I am running the kushberry one more time, I have 2 plants in soil so I can compare to the hydro, but it was also run at aeros garden during the same time and his results were the same so it's not looking good  the BBQ is today do you mean?!? It can't be, next month right? I'm knees deep in trimming and Hella busy for a few more days  oh and that rosin looks awesome!!! If I can sneak my girls hair iron out with out breaking it this time I might give it another shot lol
> 
> 
> For sure, and more calmag, mine was a mag whore it seemed, and I use 140ppm or so on top of my 100ppm tap water. I hope yours turns out great man
> ...


Yeah bro, Karma's gear is wicked, got a couple of his strains to try out as well. Really keen to get some Archive gear going too, got 5 different strains from them too. 
Thanks for the support brother, been a long time coming, I finished it today, will proof read it a few times over the next few days and submit it  then it is beer o'clock


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 13, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> No it is in December. I have my hotel booked for the 11th and 12. We will head back on the 13th.


Okay awesome! That'll work out much better  



eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah bro, Karma's gear is wicked, got a couple of his strains to try out as well. Really keen to get some Archive gear going too, got 5 different strains from them too.
> Thanks for the support brother, been a long time coming, I finished it today, will proof read it a few times over the next few days and submit it  then it is beer o'clock


Right on bro, next time I buy some seeds I'm going to grab some exotic and archive, so many new strains using fire plants now, it's awesome that you can now get the clone only strains in seed form and sometimes they end up better than the clone only! Enjoy those beers brotha, you deserve em!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 13, 2015)

So I've added one more product for my beneficial reservoir. It's an algaecide called algaefix. I added it last night and this morning the res water is much more clear  I'm extremely pleased with the beneficial res now. I'll be using them in flower from now on. 

I also have the maxi series nutrients FINALLY figured out. It 100% was under feeding the whole time I've used it. It wasn't tip burns on the leaves that I've always seen, it was just yellow tips from N deficiencies. 

I'm at 1100ppm (1.6ec) now with the glue about 3.5 weeks into veg and they are looking the best I've ever had them look. Really lush. The ghostriders are only a few days into veg and already at 850ppm (1.2ec). The ghostriders are not completely locking out upon transplant like many of my gear was doing and the appear to already be growing. 

Don't be afraid to feed more with the maxi series in ebb and flow with hydroton. They NEED THE FEED!!  
 

Aero has also dropped off a temperature controller for the flower room so I won't have to worry about the Temps anymore. Really stoked about that.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 13, 2015)

Oh, before I forget to mention this.. 

Enthromysin. It's used as an antibiotic for people that are allergic to pennecilin I believe? But it can be bought in a fish store with out a rx as it treats fish disease as well. 

I've been reading that if you get the "brown slime algae", this product may be a cure.. Which is pretty much unheard of for the algae (which is actually not algae at all, it's a cyanbacteria). 

20mg per gallon. If anyone gets root rot, this could potentially save your crop. There's not too much info about it, and this is new to me, but it is valuable information


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 13, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Okay awesome! That'll work out much better
> 
> 
> Right on bro, next time I buy some seeds I'm going to grab some exotic and archive, so many new strains using fire plants now, it's awesome that you can now get the clone only strains in seed form and sometimes they end up better than the clone only! Enjoy those beers brotha, you deserve em!


Yeah agreed bro, so happy the clone onlys have made it to seed, means us Aussies can get access to good quality genetics  
Thanks heaps bro, the beers will be flowing very soon!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 13, 2015)

That's awesome about your bennies and feeding too bro, so happy to hear you got it sorted!! Can you please give me a run down of what you are using at what stages? 
Also, that's bizzarre about the erythromycin, I'm highly allergic to it but it is a plant based antibiotic so no surprises it can be used to treat cyano's. Cyano's are very common in the marine world on coral reefs, they mostly bore into and degrade the corals but are also a massive source of food for productivity for plankton


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 13, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> That's awesome about your bennies and feeding too bro, so happy to hear you got it sorted!! Can you please give me a run down of what you are using at what stages?
> Also, that's bizzarre about the erythromycin, I'm highly allergic to it but it is a plant based antibiotic so no surprises it can be used to treat cyano's. Cyano's are very common in the marine world on coral reefs, they mostly bore into and degrade the corals but are also a massive source of food for productivity for plankton


Thanks man! It definitely took long enough, so much conflicting info about what strength of nutes to use so I finally just took it into my own hands and figured out what works for me lol.

Here's what I'm using right now in veg.

My tap water is 100ppm.
I add about 120ppm calmag and 20 ppm of Epsom. Then I add about 250ppm of maxibloom and 250ppm of maxigrow. That give me about 750-800ppm. This is for newly rooted clones. I'll run this for about 2 weeks and when I do add backs/ top offs of water, I'll add only maxigrow and adjust ppm back to 800ish. Then I'll change the res at 2 weeks into veg and add the calmag and Epsom and then just maxigrow to 1000-1100ppm. I used to use silica but I've discontinue the use for the past month or so, I may use it again but I'm not sure at the moment. If I was using silica, you need to add it FIRST before all other nutrients because it falls out of suspension in the water that had a high ppm.

Then flower stage comes after about 4-5 weeks of veg. Same amounts of calmag and Epsom and 50/50 maxigrow and bloom nutes for the first 2-3 weeks. Then maxibloom, epsom and calmag only.

My beneficial res schedule is as followed :
For fresh reservoir 25 gallons- 

- API tap water conditioner added first @ 1 drop per gallon before adding the nutes and hydroguard.
-then add nutes and mix well
- then add 3ml per gallon (4 liters) hydroguard and mix well
-then add 1/2tsp of pond zyme with barley
-then 1/4tsp of pond zyme 2x a week
-algaefix as needed (1/2tsp per 20 gallons of water, very potent!)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 13, 2015)

Kushberry twins in dirt. There about ready for the flip to 12/12 but since i waited too long to transplant, I'll give them a little while.


The temp controlled is installed 


And the roots!!! This is why all flood trays should be covered. Man, I need to live what I preach and get my veg trays covered, SOOOOOOO much more root potential. I can guarantee that these gg4 would be no where near as big as they are now if the tray wasn't covered (and they are so tiny from the shitty veg they got) but the root mat will boost yield and vigor at least 20% to make up for the errors they went through. And whoever says roots don't grow much in flower is full of shit. These had ZERO roots going into flower. And the only roots I they did have were dead. This is all new roots.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2015)

Those GG4 look amazing! You definitely have them dialed in!


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 14, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Kushberry twins in dirt. There about ready for the flip to 12/12 but since i waited too long to transplant, I'll give them a little while.
> View attachment 3542158
> 
> The temp controlled is installed
> ...


any worry about the light from the temp controller ?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Those GG4 look amazing! You definitely have them dialed in!


Thanks MO! 



hippy132 said:


> any worry about the light from the temp controller ?


That's just the light from my green led headlamp so I can work in the dark  the controller doesn't have any light though, just two thermostats and 2 photo cell receptors that sense the day and night cycles


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 14, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks man! It definitely took long enough, so much conflicting info about what strength of nutes to use so I finally just took it into my own hands and figured out what works for me lol.
> 
> Here's what I'm using right now in veg.
> 
> ...


Bro, you rock! Thanks for such a detailed response  going to have to try and locate some of this stuff and give it to my girls, your results speak enough


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 14, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Bro, you rock! Thanks for such a detailed response  going to have to try and locate some of this stuff and give it to my girls, your results speak enough


No problem at all bro! Hopefully you can find the ingredients over the pond  using the bennies has seemed to be a game changer for a clear and clean res. I was always scared that if the good bennies get their Butts kicked by the bad ones, really bad things can happen. But I figured I'd try it and I love it. I know that the chemical nutrients and ph adjusters can hurt the bennies, but the bennies also multiply, so I just add a tsp of hydroguard to the Res once a week to be safe, I don't think I mentioned that  

This water was brown about a week ago and I never changed it (i had an algae problem that kept changing my water brown a day after a res Change, so instead of changing it, I added a double dose of bennies and enzymes and the algaecide. This is 3 days or so later, squeaky clean, no slimey crap on the res walls and clear (the nutes turn the water a lime color though)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 14, 2015)

I have some s1 glue beans, this could be fun  
 

And here's the mendo breath about 32 days into flower, soooooo sticky and dense and smells awesome!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 14, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> No problem at all bro! Hopefully you can find the ingredients over the pond  using the bennies has seemed to be a game changer for a clear and clean res. I was always scared that if the good bennies get their Butts kicked by the bad ones, really bad things can happen. But I figured I'd try it and I love it. I know that the chemical nutrients and ph adjusters can hurt the bennies, but the bennies also multiply, so I just add a tsp of hydroguard to the Res once a week to be safe, I don't think I mentioned that
> 
> This water was brown about a week ago and I never changed it (i had an algae problem that kept changing my water brown a day after a res Change, so instead of changing it, I added a double dose of bennies and enzymes and the algaecide. This is 3 days or so later, squeaky clean, no slimey crap on the res walls and clear (the nutes turn the water a lime color though)
> 
> View attachment 3542855


I'm sure I can find the exact ones or if not something very similar  your res looks nice and clear now, they must be working wonders!! 
Good work on getting the glue beans, you can only grow them out and see how good they are  and that mendo breath looks dank af!!


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 15, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I have some s1 glue beans, this could be fun
> View attachment 3542856
> 
> And here's the mendo breath about 32 days into flower, soooooo sticky and dense and smells awesome!
> View attachment 3542857


Did u get many of the GG beans?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 15, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Did u get many of the GG beans?


I got about 10 of them, they are really small so I'm hoping they'll pop, they are dark colored though so I think they are mature


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 15, 2015)

Gdp @ day 35. They are just so slow to fill in but they smell great 
  

Gg4 at day 28. They are stacking nice since they weren't topped, pretty cool for a single cola. I think I had some heat issues because they aren't as full as they usually are, but now I got the temp controller they should be fine. 
  

Ghostrider at day 7 I think, they are starting to grow now and look nice and healthy, no lockout this time 
 

And here's a comparison of 7 days using the bennies with the glue, hugggeeeee growth since the super crop session


----------



## adower (Nov 15, 2015)

Got my veg+bloom. Smells like Gatorade. Yum!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 16, 2015)

Geez you grow some beautiful buds Alpha, such a pleasure to watch


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Geez you grow some beautiful buds Alpha, such a pleasure to watch


I 2nd that @AlphaPhase


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 17, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I got about 10 of them, they are really small so I'm hoping they'll pop, they are dark colored though so I think they are mature


If not i have some from the ghouse bottom larff. Like 50 or so from the 4 gg i had


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 17, 2015)

adower said:


> Got my veg+bloom. Smells like Gatorade. Yum!


Awesome man, it does smell like Gatorade lmao. You'll love the stuff. So easy to use 



eastcoastmo said:


> Geez you grow some beautiful buds Alpha, such a pleasure to watch





Vnsmkr said:


> I 2nd that @AlphaPhase


Thanks guys! The ghostrider show should be excellent, new strain for me and it's growing Hella fast now. I'm flowering 9 of them under a 1000w as soon as I chop the gdp in 3 weeks  


Dr.D81 said:


> If not i have some from the ghouse bottom larff. Like 50 or so from the 4 gg i had


Awesome bro, I'm seeing that some glue s1 are coming out better than the original! Should be some epic stuff in there


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 17, 2015)

Alpha it's been awhile glad to see you blowing the flood tables up.
I almost want to give it a try looking at yours lol.
Any way just stopped in to say hello to an old N.E.'er, had some flurries
already bet you don't miss that.
Your grow looks great as usual keep the fire going, I'll be around.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 18, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Alpha it's been awhile glad to see you blowing the flood tables up.
> I almost want to give it a try looking at yours lol.
> Any way just stopped in to say hello to an old N.E.'er, had some flurries
> already bet you don't miss that.
> Your grow looks great as usual keep the fire going, I'll be around.


Hey bro! Thanks! Happy to see ya stopping in here, I'm definitely loving the flood trays, keeps everything organized and easier on the back that's for sure. 

And man, I wish I could say it's sunny and 75, but with this El Nino this year, it got so cold real fast. Luckily the snow hasn't stuck around for long though, pretty much gone over night. Stay warm bro and don't be a stranger!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 18, 2015)

We are forcast to get snow in the here in the valley one day soon. I cant remember what day it was thay said on the news lastnight. We bought a new dab rig for my wife's bday and have stayed pretty ripped for two nights.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 18, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> We are forcast to get snow in the here in the valley one day soon. I cant remember what day it was thay said on the news lastnight. We bought a new dab rig for my wife's bday and have stayed pretty ripped for two nights.


I don't mind the snow if the next day is warm and it all melts lol. But I think this year might be bad for snow in nor Cal. Tell the wife I said happy belated birthday! Man I haven't had a dab in quite some time


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 18, 2015)

3/3 glue s1 beans popped in about 30 hours or so  super stoked. I picked up the wood I needed to build a trellis for the glue and some new 5x5 nets, I'm gonna put it together tomorrow and change the caps in the ballast so the lighting will be back to a1 so I don't screw myself again lol. The the glue will flower Friday. They are getting totally out of control and I may have over vegged this time, but they literally doubled in size this week, what a trip!


----------



## papapayne (Nov 18, 2015)

wow, thats some growth! Congrats on 3/3! I just laid down 35 beans myself, mostly for male selection and 2016 season


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 19, 2015)

papapayne said:


> wow, thats some growth! Congrats on 3/3! I just laid down 35 beans myself, mostly for male selection and 2016 season


Hell yeah bro, I'm stoked they popped  can't wait to see what's in there. Popping beans is always fun, you should find something good with 35, about perfect timing to get started for outdoor for sure. I don't think I'll have any outdoor going on until late 2016


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 19, 2015)

So the borg aka russet mites, have entered the area. Those cuts I picked up a few months ago must have had dormant russet mites because just over the week they totally demolished my buddies garden and I'm feeling terrible  I haven't seen them yet but it's probably only a matter of time since I have some of the same cuts  it's scary shit and freaking me out!!!! I won't be trading or taking in cuts for a long time because seeing the damage they cause is enough to make me way cautious now  such a bummer 

Anyone have any advice about the mites? How long they stay dormant and what to look for when they wake up and start messing shit up? Can I catch them early? How to kill them, any info at all post it here please, I'm pretty scared my garden might take a shit soon


----------



## adower (Nov 19, 2015)

Damn man sorry to hear. I've gotten two spotted mites twice. Both times I should have just started over. The time and effort for the quality wasn't worth it in the end. 

Russets are supposed to be way way worse.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 19, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> So the borg aka russet mites, have entered the area. Those cuts I picked up a few months ago must have had dormant russet mites because just over the week they totally demolished my buddies garden and I'm feeling terrible  I haven't seen them yet but it's probably only a matter of time since I have some of the same cuts  it's scary shit and freaking me out!!!! I won't be trading or taking in cuts for a long time because seeing the damage they cause is enough to make me way cautious now  such a bummer
> 
> Anyone have any advice about the mites? How long they stay dormant and what to look for when they wake up and start messing shit up? Can I catch them early? How to kill them, any info at all post it here please, I'm pretty scared my garden might take a shit soon
> 
> View attachment 3546406


@nuggs had a post in outdoor thread a while back


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 19, 2015)

And Mohican will have some good input I think @Mohican


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 19, 2015)

Oh Alpha, that sucks balls about the mites  I hope you can get rid of those nasty little fuckers!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 19, 2015)

My veg cabinet is lousy with them again. I finally went with a no-pest strip. Going nuclear!


----------



## SupaM (Nov 19, 2015)

I use the SNS line myself. They have control and concentrate. I use SNS-217 as a drench, Doctor Doom foliar, and a shot of AzaMax as a second drench., but it says Spider mites, so not sure how effective it will be against russets. Also the SNS-209 is my general pesticide.
GL ATB!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 19, 2015)

@adower I've heard russet are the worst and by the damage I saw at my buddies, the worst is an understatement. 

I'll check nuggs thread and see what I can find, thanks @Vnsmkr 

Much appreciate the kind words @eastcoastmo - it's an all out war on bugs now!!! I checked everything in my garden and haven't seen anything even with a 200x scope, but I'm still worried because the ghostrider cuts are the most recent cuts that were near some plants with the russet mites 

Do you have russet mites @Mohican ? If so does no pest strip work? I know those work killer for regular mites but I've never had the microscopic kind so I'm not sure what to do, the pest strip is my go to for regular mites though, it'll take care of them in a couple days, must be sure to turn off all exhaust and then follow up 2 or 3 days later and put them back in (the mite eggs hatch every 4 days I think, but don't quote me, but that's why the follow up is needed.) and don't breath it in!! Other than that it's the best for bugs  

I'll look into the sns stuff @SupaM I honestly don't know much about pest control other than my pest strip I use rarely. 

Russets are scary shit!!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 19, 2015)

On a good note, I finished up building the trellis frame and got the ebb buckets all hooked up. Filled the res and did a test run, no leaks. Added the bennies. Just need to throw the plants into flower tomorrow now. Oh and I installed the new capacitors for the ballasts  I'm shot now though, was a busy day and I need to wind down with some smoke  

 

Oh, and I'm glad I kept this batch, they are getting fat fast now!! Biggest (well longest) indoor glue buds I've seen to date  the glue is one hell of a good candidate for a sea of green!


----------



## adower (Nov 19, 2015)

Where are you scoping? I think you want to scope the stems to find them early.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 19, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> @adower I've heard russet are the worst and by the damage I saw at my buddies, the worst is an understatement.
> 
> I'll check nuggs thread and see what I can find, thanks @Vnsmkr
> 
> ...


No worries bro, good vibes coming your way 
Good news you can't find any, keep up tje drenches and they should stay away hopefully, they sound nasty as! Fingers crossed the new clones aren't affected!
Man, that glue looks ridiculous!! I bet you are stoked you kept them


----------



## Norre (Nov 20, 2015)

G'day guys. It is so interesting journal.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 20, 2015)

That color is neon green! I have not seen plants that vibrant since I saw a grow of Green Crack!


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 20, 2015)

Alpha , that sucks about the bugs, how are you using pest strips ? heat or no heat, light or no lite, assume vent off, for 24 hours? Thanks, scarey stuff but hoping u dont have them...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 20, 2015)

adower said:


> Where are you scoping? I think you want to scope the stems to find them early.


I've looked pretty much everywhere I can scope, I'm hoping I dodged the bullet getting them :/ 

Thanks for the condolences everyone, super bugs are no Joke.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 20, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Alpha , that sucks about the bugs, how are you using pest strips ? heat or no heat, light or no lite, assume vent off, for 24 hours?


I hang the strips in the room right at canopy level and have a light breeze from a fan blowing across the canopy. All I change is I turn off all exhaust, everything else stays hr same. Keep the grow room doors closed. I hang them for two days, take them down for two days and then hang them for 2 days again. This should kill all the regular kind of bugs like thrips, mites and gnats. Do not use them repeated to avoid the bugs getting resistant to them. Use them to completely eradicate bugs so you are sure no more will be back for a while, if they do come back after a month or two, use them 1 more time to end the battle. But if they keep coming back, they are entering from another place, so you should use another pesticide (to avoid tolerant bugs) and figure out where they are coming from and treat that area.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm going to wait until Sunday to flower the glue, I need to take some cuts so it looks like I'll be growing the glue for a little while longer until the pest problem is solved. Boooooooo.... But it's the best plan I have. 

The roots are so nice, love those bennies


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 20, 2015)

The enzymes have pretty much eaten all roots that were dead or dying leaving only the perfect roots behind, it's incredible!!! How anyone (including me) who said that a sterile res for hydro is best, is simply insane! I'm sorry for pushing the sterile res for so long. Though, ALWAYS keep your Aero clones sterile with pool shock, I stand by that forever


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 20, 2015)

I think that nukem says it kills those SOBs. Might be worth a good spray down. I hope you dodged them though.


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 21, 2015)

Dr. D , have you used Nukem?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 21, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I think that nukem says it kills those SOBs. Might be worth a good spray down. I hope you dodged them though.


Thanks bro, I'll check nuke em out, but from what I heard is the only way to kill them is with serious sprays of like 6 different products 4 days apart for a couple months, they will eat a pest strip for lunch and they will have forbid for dinner lol


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 21, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I hang the strips in the room right at canopy level and have a light breeze from a fan blowing across the canopy. All I change is I turn off all exhaust, everything else stays hr same. Keep the grow room doors closed. I hang them for two days, take them down for two days and then hang them for 2 days again. This should kill all the regular kind of bugs like thrips, mites and gnats. Do not use them repeated to avoid the bugs getting resistant to them. Use them to completely eradicate bugs so you are sure no more will be back for a while, if they do come back after a month or two, use them 1 more time to end the battle. But if they keep coming back, they are entering from another place, so you should use another pesticide (to avoid tolerant bugs) and figure out where they are coming from and treat that area.


last question, if I run my lites and turn off my vent, it will heat up, whats the trick?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 21, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> last question, if I run my lites and turn off my vent, it will heat up, whats the trick?


Can you dim them? What kind of lights for veg and what size space, can you just use supplemental lighting if heat is an issue? My veg room uses 1000w but it's t5 lights, my rooms about 10x10 so it doesn't heat up to much. I'd suggest just using some floros for a couple days while you're using the strips. Hope this helps hippy


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 21, 2015)

Kushberry, I have two of these and they are freaking monsters. I way over vegged them some how, but it should fill their trellis space Hella good. Hoping it comes out better this time, fingers crossed  they are in organic vermisoil and being fed Bennie synthetic res water


----------



## papapayne (Nov 21, 2015)

I am sure its back a few pages, but am to high to go hunt for it. What products are you using for bennies?


----------



## papapayne (Nov 21, 2015)

I am glad to hear that you *knock on wood* are still clean and hopefully dodge them


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 21, 2015)

papapayne said:


> I am sure its back a few pages, but am to high to go hunt for it. What products are you using for bennies?


Thanks bro, I hope to avoid them too, every little thing is see looking wierd I'm like, mofo I got em lol. I think I'll be bugging about it for a while. I use hydroguard and pond zyme for bennies. They are working excellent, great results so far


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 22, 2015)

Th


AlphaPhase said:


> Can you dim them? What kind of lights for veg and what size space, can you just use supplemental lighting if heat is an issue? My veg room uses 1000w but it's t5 lights, my rooms about 10x10 so it doesn't heat up to much. I'd suggest just using some floros for a couple days while you're using the strips. Hope this helps hippy


Thanks, good idea, using a 600 MH with 4x4 tent


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm remembering how much easier it used to be to not have a mama room at all, and just take cuts off the plants you're about to flower. On 8-9wk flower plants, if you take clones the day before flower, they root in 10 days, you have 6 weeks to veg about keep the rotation going. I mean I only veg for 4 weeks, but imagine the extra training you could do in 6 weeks? Hmm. My minds working something up, I can feel it lol.

I got all these cuts off 1 of the 15 plants and I didn't clone any dominant tops. I could take 150 clones and wouldn't notice a thing  and I wouldn't need a separate mama room. 
 

Time to flower these now, they got out of control.


----------



## papapayne (Nov 22, 2015)

The ibly problem becomes when pests or acts of god destroy a crop...that's when it's nice to have a mom room to have seperate spaces.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 22, 2015)

papapayne said:


> The ibly problem becomes when pests or acts of god destroy a crop...that's when it's nice to have a mom room to have seperate spaces.


Very true, especially with all the chaos in nor Cal this year. I think a separate remote mother room that's not in any of the flower /veg houses would work killer. In my case though, if I had mama's at my place, it would just lead to more infected plants if there was an outbreak of bugs, and would be harder to treat since they'd be bigger, since my veg room is for everything not in flower


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 22, 2015)

Well I got the glue, spb x Chem and kushberry into flower. Having some complications. The nursery pots float inside the ebb buckets. Hoping they can handle it until I figure something out tomorrow. Need to bricks I think to hold them down. The kushberry were WAYYYYYY bigger than I thought so I had to supercrops every single branch. Hope they don't get mad. The sour powers are a bit smaller than the glue and I kept 1 of them for a mama, so only have 15 plants in there now. The other spb was small so it wasn't worth flowering any how. 

I wish the glue were another 4" tall because most of them aren't quite tall enough to reach the trellis and the branches are so flimsy, no bueno. Will try to tidy things up tomorrow if I can.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 23, 2015)

The last 3 gg4 s1 beans I popped grew too big in the paper towel (i forgot about them) so I germed 3 more and all sprouted again and I got them planted. 

 

Took two batches of cuts. 
 
Here's the ghostrider day 14 I think. They are still looking ok


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh, not sure what's up with the double post up there, RIU is acting Hella wierd and not showing posts so then I retype it and then 2 post show this morning but I can delete it. Wierd stuff


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh, not sure what's up with the double post up there, RIU is acting Hella wierd and not showing posts so then I retype it and then 2 post show this morning but I can delete it. Wierd stuff


our system crashed yesterday/last night


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 23, 2015)

sunni said:


> our system crashed yesterday/last night


Ahh, I was thinking I was hitting the wrong button last night lol, I was half asleep trying to post  glad it's back up and running, thank you


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 23, 2015)

What a wonderful slide show and narration.I love what you are doing and plan to follow you. Thanks again! what a treat.


----------



## papapayne (Nov 23, 2015)

man, now thats a clean setup.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 23, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> What a wonderful slide show and narration.I love what you are doing and plan to follow you. Thanks again! what a treat.


Thank you! Appreciate it  



papapayne said:


> man, now thats a clean setup.


Thanks man!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 23, 2015)

I got the canopy cleaned up and almost situated properly now, I feel confident it'll be fairly even now. I missed alot of tops that were all twisted up under the net that I couldn't see with the green light, and pulled them all through. This round will come out so much better than the last one, feel more confident using nets not to mention it's easier on the lumbar


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 24, 2015)

Bro, that is one even looking canopy! Great work mate, smooth sailing from here


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 24, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Bro, that is one even looking canopy! Great work mate, smooth sailing from here


Thanks bro! I had to get in there today and fix the floating pots, it was soooooo hard because the plants are locked in the net and I had to crawl around and scoop hydroton into the buckets to fill them up so they stopped floating. One scoop of hydroton at a time ugh, glad that's over lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 24, 2015)

Here's the glue sog. It's gone into Hella beast mode, I've never seen indoor glue buds this big using a regular hps! I'm so stoked!! They are the size of beer cans and as long as my forearm  the can of twist ties in the pic is the size of a can of vegetables, for reference (about 1.5x bigger than a can of beer)


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 24, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro! I had to get in there today and fix the floating pots, it was soooooo hard because the plants are locked in the net and I had to crawl around and scoop hydroton into the buckets to fill them up so they stopped floating. One scoop of hydroton at a time ugh, glad that's over lol


Holy moley, sounds nuts bro! I bet you are glad it's done  
Man, that glue looks sooooooo damn good, so resinous!! WOW!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 24, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Holy moley, sounds nuts bro! I bet you are glad it's done
> Man, that glue looks sooooooo damn good, so resinous!! WOW!!


So glad it's done! Lol. And Hell yeah I'm so happy for the glue this time, it might actually turn out to be the best batch yet


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 24, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> So glad it's done! Lol. And Hell yeah I'm so happy for the glue this time, it might actually turn out to be the best batch yet


Woo hoo!! That's awesome bro, you deserve it after the bug scare  i just cant get over how frosty it is...I'd love some of that down under!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 25, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Woo hoo!! That's awesome bro, you deserve it after the bug scare  i just cant get over how frosty it is...I'd love some of that down under!!


I bet you'll get some frosty goodness from those sin city genetics! Guaranteed!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 25, 2015)

Hope all my fellow riu-ers have an awesome thanksgiving! Good vibes to all!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 25, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hope all my fellow riu-ers have an awesome thanksgiving! Good vibes to all!


Right back atcha


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 25, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I bet you'll get some frosty goodness from those sin city genetics! Guaranteed!


Yeah bro, I reckon I will too, they've started off well so far  
Happy thanksgiving to you and your family bro!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks guys  


Here's a little gdp shot @ 6 weeks, small buds but pretty dank


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 26, 2015)

I think I'm going to splurge and get a new bulb for each hood. I've been playing with my light meter and I've got such big differences in readings from each bulb I have, I've actually no idea what a brand new bulb will read in my hoods, so next week when I get the new ones in, I'll be writing all the info down for reference so I'll know for the future. The 4 best bulbs I have have a 30-40% difference between brightness between the best and worst bulb, that's huge! I think what I'll be doing is changing the bulbs every 6 months or so to be safe. 

I found a killer deal and at 57$ a bulb, I think it'll be worth it in the end. I just never realized how much of a gap in brightness there could be, it's kind of mind boggling!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 26, 2015)

Nice bro, that gdp does look mighty fine  
Good idea with the bulbs too, I usually swap mine out every 6-12 mths depending on how often I run them. Damn expensive though hey!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 26, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nice bro, that gdp does look mighty fine
> Good idea with the bulbs too, I usually swap mine out every 6-12 mths depending on how often I run them. Damn expensive though hey!


It smells so good too! Man, you wouldn't even believe this, I went out to tinker in the flower room. And guess what? After 15 minutes of one of the lights turning on, it went off. So I unplugged it, let it sit, turned it back on. Same thing! It's a sign, that's for sure. It was the best of the old bulbs I had too, I have a ton of back bulbs luckily, but man I'm glad I ordered some. Last night I went through 5 bulbs and picked the best 2 to use over the gg4, go figure! I bet the right side of the glue had no light at all last night


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 26, 2015)

Here's the gdp, they are turning Hella purple this round. Even the mendo breath is getting purple, it fit in great with the gdp  
 
Mendo breath 
 

Mendo breath lower bud


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> It smells so good too! Man, you wouldn't even believe this, I went out to tinker in the flower room. And guess what? After 15 minutes of one of the lights turning on, it went off. So I unplugged it, let it sit, turned it back on. Same thing! It's a sign, that's for sure. It was the best of the old bulbs I had too, I have a ton of back bulbs luckily, but man I'm glad I ordered some. Last night I went through 5 bulbs and picked the best 2 to use over the gg4, go figure! I bet the right side of the glue had no light at all last night


Wow, good use of your intuition bro  the universe was trying to tell you and you listened!! 

Geez mate, I never see anything but fire from your stable, the smells must be intoxicating....and I'm surprised you don't eat them ha ha.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's the gdp, they are turning Hella purple this round. Even the mendo breath is getting purple, it fit in great with the gdp
> View attachment 3551705
> Mendo breath
> View attachment 3551706
> ...


Man happy thanksgiving and your grow is looking great. I have some really nice crosses i made from my gdp i grew for like two years going now. The gdp x honeybee are looking nice i will get some pics up sometime. Made hash after we ate today and have a ton more to run. I am really high on cookies right now too


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 27, 2015)

Lol, for real! Being in sync with the grow room eastcoast  

Thanks doc! Happy Thanksgiving to you too! Sounds like you had a great one  that gdp x hb sounds great, was it the purple hb you used? Definitely drop pics anytime! That hash looks excellent and looks like some massive globs!! Hope those edibles were tasty, I've been eating cookies at bed time, nothing like a good night sleep


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 27, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lol, for real! Being in sync with the grow room eastcoast
> 
> Thanks doc! Happy Thanksgiving to you too! Sounds like you had a great one  that gdp x hb sounds great, was it the purple hb you used? Definitely drop pics anytime! That hash looks excellent and looks like some massive globs!! Hope those edibles were tasty, I've been eating cookies at bed time, nothing like a good night sleep


That's what growing's about bro, there's those people (like yourself) who take meticulous care of their room and girls and get top quality ganja and then there's those that just grow and get ok ganja! I find it so rewarding when you can dial in a strain and setup and just watch them blossom


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks man! I do try my best to keep everything in proper order  

Never fails though, always something goes wrong! Lol. Like tonight. Luckily I went out to the flower room to check to make sure the bulbs are on. And guess wtf I see? All my fans off, dehuy off and 1 light off! Including all the hydro pumps! 

All the 120v outlets not working!!! Ugh, it never ends! I'm guessing the breaker switch is bad. I ran an extention cord and plugged all the pumps into it and the fans and dehuy, everything except the 1 light. Good thing I caught it because when hydro plants don't get watered, bad shit can happen fast 

Everything looks good tho, just the gg4 flood tray will have to not have light tonight


@Aeroknow what are ya doing tomorrow? Wanna help me change out a breaker? I dunno anything about electric and will blow shit up accidentally lol

I think it's a cheap, easy fix. I don't see anything else it could be, I mean all 10 of the outlets are dead, the breaker switch didn't trip, but nothing is live. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 27, 2015)

I'll see you tomorrow


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 27, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> I'll see you tomorrow


Awesome bro, much appreciated!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 28, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks man! I do try my best to keep everything in proper order
> 
> Never fails though, always something goes wrong! Lol. Like tonight. Luckily I went out to the flower room to check to make sure the bulbs are on. And guess wtf I see? All my fans off, dehuy off and 1 light off! Including all the hydro pumps!
> 
> ...


Oh man, the universe helps you one day and them BAM, knocks you down the next, that sucks bro! Glad you got on to it now though  
And even better @Aeroknow to the rescue, rock on bro


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 28, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I think I'm going to splurge and get a new bulb for each hood. I've been playing with my light meter and I've got such big differences in readings from each bulb I have, I've actually no idea what a brand new bulb will read in my hoods, so next week when I get the new ones in, I'll be writing all the info down for reference so I'll know for the future. The 4 best bulbs I have have a 30-40% difference between brightness between the best and worst bulb, that's huge! I think what I'll be doing is changing the bulbs every 6 months or so to be safe.
> 
> I found a killer deal and at 57$ a bulb, I think it'll be worth it in the end. I just never realized how much of a gap in brightness there could be, it's kind of mind boggling!
> 
> View attachment 3551477


Love my Eye Hortilux, just cant understand why the 1000 is cheaper than 600


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 28, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Love my Eye Hortilux, just cant understand why the 1000 is cheaper than 600


The hortilux is the only brand I'll use, they last a while and always put out good light. I've never understood why they are cheaper either, the hydro shop want like $90 a bulb for the 1000w but eBay is way cheaper. The 600w on eBay is $70 - I bet they are more due to manufacturing less maybe?


----------



## jacksthc (Nov 28, 2015)

top job with the plants fellow, love the scrog


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 28, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> top job with the plants fellow, love the scrog


Thanks man, I don't have any true Scrog going on at the moment but I do utilize the nets in most grows, they help alot!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 28, 2015)

Well, I have power coming from the breaker, so that's fine. It's gotta be a bad outlet causing all of them to go out.. and we couldn't find which one right now because some of the outlets are unaccessible at the moment from plants being in the way  extention cords will be utilized for 2 months until the plants start being harvested and we will have to check the outlets as the harvests happen so I can move stuff out of the way. Fml. At least all plants are happy and everything is running again. Aero is gonna put in a new outlet so I can run all my lights on 220v and maybe put in a couple 120v outlets to get me by until we figure out the other broken stuff. So all will still run smooth at least, but I'll be walking over cords for a while


----------



## jacksthc (Nov 29, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks man, I don't have any true Scrog going on at the moment but I do utilize the nets in most grows, they help alot!


Same here man, only use the screen to space the bud sites even with a few plants, total agrea with shading leaves and shoots stunts the growth, i try and make sure every top shoot is getting the same amout of light so they grow at the same speed and give a full level deep canopy in late flower


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 29, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> Same here man, only use the screen to space the bud sites even with a few plants, total agrea with shading leaves and shoots stunts the growth, i try and make sure every top shoot is getting the same amout of light so they grow at the same speed and give a full level deep canopy in late flower


That's the way to do it in my opinion


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 30, 2015)

Got my bulbs fresh out of the factory, and a day early  
 
Just in time to get these bad boys some awesome light for bud sets, this grow us gonna be super interesting, I've not had the growth with the glue like I'm getting now with the new bennies 
 
Purple OG after a cure, still very low taste but the high is intense 




Aero got my electrical going, so now I can run all the lights on 240v  thanks dude!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 30, 2015)

Gg4 sea of green. I'm just starting to add back only maxibloom. Have not changed the res at all. Not sure why it's recommended, I mean sometimes I get bored and do a res Change, but for the most part I use the same water for 9 weeks.  

GG4 (biggest glue buds I've seen anyone grow under a se bulb, I don't want to toot my own horn, but I am so fucking stoked!) 
  

GDP (smallest yield plant I've ever grown, but it's pretty damn good at least) 
 
MENDO BREATH (not bad for the first run, especially being flowered untopped at like 11". Seems to me cookies can yield decent) 
 

All 24 clones rooted, a little slow at day 7, but for the weather were having I'm happy. It's 28f at night here  will be doing another glue sea of green but doing 16 plants topped 2x and flowered at 12-13"

 


Also got all the new bulbs in, and holy shit. Yup, I needed them. It's bright af in there now.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 1, 2015)

yea man those glue buds are definitely huge! killing it man


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 1, 2015)

papapayne said:


> yea man those glue buds are definitely huge! killing it man


Thanks bro! Can not wait to get the next batch in, it sucks because most of the clones are deficient now and small, but they should perk up once I transplant, then ready for another stab at the sea of green with them


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 1, 2015)

Ghostrider OG v2.0 day 21 veg

I think I'll chop the gdp next Thursday and these will go into flower at that time. 

I've fimmed them 1x and supercroped them at the same time. Then I let them heal and then topped the fimmed tops. I broke 2 branches supercropping, it was wierd, only one side of the branch wilted, but the other side was fine, so all wasn't bad, I only lost 3 nodes but the main tops were not affected. The training is now done and I'll let them just grow out until the flip. Not as healthy as I'd like but not bad, next grow I'll have them dialed in for a more productive veg.


----------



## supdro (Dec 1, 2015)

Heart what you are doin bro! Glad i found this..lots of reading past couple days! Im have the ebb and gro plus ebb and flow. Which do you like better? Im only runnin 2k. Thought i would do ebb&gro under one and 4x4 flow tray under the other or just both ebb&flow. Also ur spending more on bennies is it worth it over the sterile environment with h2o2 in ebb rez.


----------



## supdro (Dec 1, 2015)

Great job! heart what you are doing. I have the same setup. I have the ebb&grow and ebb&flow system. Which do you like better? Seems like flow is lower maintenance. Im only running 2k was gonna run one system under each 1k. Also the bennies are they worth it over sterile rez?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 1, 2015)

supdro said:


> Heart what you are doin bro! Glad i found this..lots of reading past couple days! Im have the ebb and gro plus ebb and flow. Which do you like better? Im only runnin 2k. Thought i would do ebb&gro under one and 4x4 flow tray under the other or just both ebb&flow. Also ur spending more on bennies is it worth it over the sterile environment with h2o2 in ebb rez.


Thank you! I actually like ebb buckets and ebb trays equally, but I like that I can grow bigger plants in the ebb buckets. But they both have their perks  

I think that the bennies may actually be cheaper. I got a gallon of 29% h2o2 a month or so ago and I use 3ml per gallon 2x a week. So with 100gallons of water, I'd use 600ml each week, so the Gallon of h2o2 would only last 6 weeks. 

The bennies only really have to be added 1x as they multiply themselves in the reservoir. I use the same amount per gallon, 3ml, but only 1x a month unless I feel like adding just a little bit back, like 0.5ml per gallon every week or two. 

The dry enzymes / bennies will last a year or more I think, I add 1/4tsp 2x a week for 25gallons of water. 

The algaefix is used 1x a week at 1/4tsp per 25gallons as well, so 8oz bottle will last a long time. 

The hydroguard is about $20 a liter and the pond zyme is about $20 a pound. The algaefix is about $8 for 8oz. The only thing I'll have to buy every few months or so is the hydroguard, and I have a total of 160 gallons of reservoir water to treat


----------



## supdro (Dec 1, 2015)

Perfect you just helped me to the next level! I feel like mario. What are your flood cycles now? Im runnin my veg 24hr every 4. 

What nute schedule you running? I have the gh powder and dynagro. Keep it up bro!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 1, 2015)

supdro said:


> Perfect you just helped me to the next level! I feel like mario. What are your flood cycles now? Im runnin my veg 24hr every 4.
> 
> What nute schedule you running? I have the gh powder and dynagro. Keep it up bro!


Lol! No problem man! I start with floods every 6 hrs for newly rooted clones and hen move the flood intervals up to every 4 hrs. 

I use gh maxi powder, 50% grow 50% first week or two at about 1.1ec (770ppm on my meter). Then after a week or two, depending on if I see deficiencies, I'll start adding only maxigrow. Again, no res Change, just when I add back water and top off the res, I add maxigrow. 

My tap water is 100ppm and I add calmag until the ppm reaches 250. Add the calmag first. 

That's pretty much it, besides upping the ppm through out veg to around 1100ppm. 

Then at flower, for most strains, I run 50/50 maxigrow and maxibloom for 2 weeks. Do a res Change and use maxibloom only. This works for most strains. Also, the same amount of calmag (always to 250). Week 1 flower will start with 1000-1100ppm and I usually keep it around there not going over 1250ppm for hungrier strains. 

That's about it really


----------



## supdro (Dec 1, 2015)

The secret.....lol need more peeps like you in the world. Mucho gracious


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 1, 2015)

supdro said:


> The secret.....lol need more peeps like you in the world. Mucho gracious


Lol thank you man, the secret is keep it as simple as possible. When you keep things simple there's less room for error. You won't ever need 10 different products to grow nice plants, just the essentials, mj is just like any other plant. Give it some nutes, light and water and let the plant do the work  

Alot of people say a lower ppm is better, but with maxi series I kept getting deficiencies if I start clones under 700ppm. Maxi series nutes are fairly new to me and it took a bit to figure out what the plants needed, until I raised the ppm to 700+ I was having issues, now it's smooth sailing  

Seedlings I start at around 400-500ppm, they don't have any root system yet and aren't used to higher nutes, but for clones start at 700 and work up from there. By week 2 I'm usually at 800, then 900 the next week, upping the nutes about 100ppm per week. 

This method has been going great for me and I'm sure you'll have the same results


----------



## Mohican (Dec 2, 2015)

I wish I had read this sooner. I have a great place for getting supplies:



Next time eh

I just got some more Kessils as BD presents. BD on the 4th.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Dec 2, 2015)

Oh and - DAMN AMAZING GARDEN WORK Alpha!!! That GG looks deadly!

I hung bug strips and it wiped out my mites but now I have root aphids!!! WTF!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 2, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I wish I had read this sooner. I have a great place for getting supplies:
> 
> View attachment 3555749
> 
> ...


Damn, that is Hella cheap for bulbs! Definitely bookmarking this  thanks for the tip! Happy belated birthday by the way  leds are coming along so well now, technology moves fast! 

I don't think the hot shot kills those root aphids  are you sure there aphids and not gnats? I had a scare over the summer thinking I had aphids but they were gnats. Aphids are the devil, I'm not sure what kills them though :/


----------



## supdro (Dec 2, 2015)

Question about ur cloner..do you add the chlorine before your cuts? I've been doing fine with cleaning the cleaner with chlorine letting it dry real good and then adding RO water with timer 15 min intervals. Thought maybe id have a better rootmass and faster cuts with it


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 2, 2015)

supdro said:


> Question about ur cloner..do you add the chlorine before your cuts? I've been doing fine with cleaning the cleaner with chlorine letting it dry real good and then adding RO water with timer 15 min intervals. Thought maybe id have a better rootmass and faster cuts with it


I fill the cloner with tap water, add the chlorine mix, then take my cuts and put them in and run the cloner 24/7


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 2, 2015)

@Aeroknow is there any other components in a ballast that would cause less light besides the Cap? I'm getting lower readings on the old taller ballast then the newer ones, could it be just old tech?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 2, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> @Aeroknow is there any other components in a ballast that would cause less light besides the Cap? I'm getting lower readings on the old taller ballast then the newer ones, could it be just old tech?


Hmmmm.....maybe it's just those old powerhouse ballasts. It could be the actual ballast/core. I'll check it out when I'm there next


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 2, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Hmmmm.....maybe it's just those old powerhouse ballasts. It could be the actual ballast/core. I'll check it out when I'm there next


OK awesome bro. It's not too bad, I'm getting about 40k where the others get 50k lux, not a terrible difference but a little less bright none the less, the plants under it are looking great tho so it's definitely working well


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Ghostrider OG v2.0 day 21 veg
> 
> I think I'll chop the gdp next Thursday and these will go into flower at that time.
> 
> ...


I love it how these are 'not as healthy as you'd like'. Damn bro, I'd be stoked with girls that look like this, they look great to me. But you know your system so well that you can tell when things are slightly off, you are a true master of the art man


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 3, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> I love it how these are 'not as healthy as you'd like'. Damn bro, I'd be stoked with girls that look like this, they look great to me. But you know your system so well that you can tell when things are slightly off, you are a true master of the art man


Well shucks dude thanks for the kindness  I think I could have used a bit more calmag and started them a bit higher ppm than I did but I'm pleased all in all  only a week or so till they get flowered, can't wait!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 3, 2015)

I got 20/24 clones in their homes today. The other 4 are rooted but not as much as I'd like so I'm giving them another day or two to get bigger. 

19 glue and 1 sour power OG x Chem. 

Not sure how many glue I'll be running in the sog, I was thinking 16 but since I have 22 I think maybe I'll do 20 and keep 2 for mama's. 

I'll have to set up another flood tray soon for the seedlings and mama's, I'm still handwatering them but they are looking fine so no rush


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well shucks dude thanks for the kindness  I think I could have used a bit more calmag and started them a bit higher ppm than I did but I'm pleased all in all  only a week or so till they get flowered, can't wait!


No worries bro, just speaking the truth  
Looking forward to seeing more monster glue buds!! 
I finally got some glue cross beans, picked up some purple glue from in house genetics...also got some velvet pie which sounds pretty dank too! 
Great looking clones too bro, they should fill out nicely!
Do you look for anything specific when taking clones? Like 4 nodes, even spacing etc..


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 3, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> No worries bro, just speaking the truth
> Looking forward to seeing more monster glue buds!!
> I finally got some glue cross beans, picked up some purple glue from in house genetics...also got some velvet pie which sounds pretty dank too!
> Great looking clones too bro, they should fill out nicely!
> Do you look for anything specific when taking clones? Like 4 nodes, even spacing etc..


Well that means alot bro  those glue crosses sound awesome!! Damn, I always forget about in house genetics, I bookmarked their seed page at sour patch seeds. Com - I think I may have to get a pack of something for christmas now  These new crosses that came out this year are just so fire compared to the past decade 

When I take clones I prefer taking the tops of the plant, bigger the better, in a perfect world I'd say a 8" cut with 5-6 nodes and 2 big fan leaves. Bigger the stem the better. I guess I like them to look like a mini plant by the time they are done rooting lol. This round I couldn't be picky and had to take bottom branches that weren't nearly what I wanted  but I'm happy they had 100% rooting


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well that means alot bro  those glue crosses sound awesome!! Damn, I always forget about in house genetics, I bookmarked their seed page at sour patch seeds. Com - I think I may have to get a pack of something for christmas now  These new crosses that came out this year are just so fire compared to the past decade
> 
> When I take clones I prefer taking the tops of the plant, bigger the better, in a perfect world I'd say a 8" cut with 5-6 nodes and 2 big fan leaves. Bigger the stem the better. I guess I like them to look like a mini plant by the time they are done rooting lol. This round I couldn't be picky and had to take bottom branches that weren't nearly what I wanted  but I'm happy they had 100% rooting


Yeah bro, I thought the same and for $50-60 a pack, they are reasonably priced too. The Dank Team seem to have the cheapest prices for In House gear too  

Cheers for the cloning info too, makes perfect sense as always  I don't think I let my girls get big enough before I take cuttings ha ha, mine always tend to only be about 4 inches tops with only 2 or 3 nodes, they all root but are still small when they go to veg, might have to give your method a shot


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 3, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah bro, I thought the same and for $50-60 a pack, they are reasonably priced too. The Dank Team seem to have the cheapest prices for In House gear too
> 
> Cheers for the cloning info too, makes perfect sense as always  I don't think I let my girls get big enough before I take cuttings ha ha, mine always tend to only be about 4 inches tops with only 2 or 3 nodes, they all root but are still small when they go to veg, might have to give your method a shot


I'll now check out the dank team, those prices are Hella cheap compared to what I've seen! $100 average, at $50 I could try a couple packs Woo-hoo!! Thanks for the tip  and no problem bro, I always find bigger clones root faster, or fatter stems do at least. I can scape the outer skin much easier without breaking it and they seem to get way more roots the bigger they are too


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 3, 2015)

Here's little video of the girls, I really love the sour power OG x Chem, it's such a vibrant plant with neon green leaves  it starts out slow to stretch, then it kicks in to gear and catches up to the glue. I hope she comes out better this run, last run in soil and bad bulbs and stuff I really think didn't let her shine through as much since I'm rusty at growing in soil. But the kushberry that are in soil this run are looking much better and filling in great


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2015)

I can not believe that the singer of stone temple pilots is dead  what a great fucking band  

Sorry. Just thinking out loud.. 

And while I'm at it.. 

There has been something like a 400% increase in mass shootings since the Obama administration have been pushing for more gun control... With the most gun control we've ever had, we now have 400% increase in shootings... IT'S NOT THE FUCKING GUNS. 

For the fucking record. 
   

Guns are obviously NOT the problem! How fucking clueless can he be? I mean, it's plain and simple. More gun control by Obama, 400% increase in shootings than any other president in office. On top of that, if he thinks guns killing people is bad, the new why not go take away booze? Cigarettes? Big pharmacy? Ummm, I mean, killing by guns is at the BOTTOM of the list.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2015)

Dont even get me started @AlphaPhase. Yet another reason I am where I am


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Dont even get me started @AlphaPhase. Yet another reason I am where I am


It's freaking scary man!! I don't like at all what is going on these days, things just don't add up!

Obamas speech saying "oh the people that don't want refugees in right now must be scared of woman and children" - well guess what, the mass shooting in California the other day was an isis Muslim female. Go figure! 

See, I don't have any hate toward anyone, but now is not the time to take our guns away and let refugees in that are running from a country that supports isis! Yeah, not all of them are isis, or criminals, but some are! If I poisoned 10 candies and put those candies in a jar with 10000 other candies, would you pick a random one and eat it? Ffs!


----------



## papapayne (Dec 4, 2015)

Only tyrants want patriots to not be armed


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Only tyrants want patriots to not be armed


So true dude, like I'm actually thinking I need to start prepping because of all this shit going on the past few years. There's so many people that just don't get it or see what's unfolding right in front of us. 

I'm not much of a conspiracy theorist but I recently read a book called no one died at Sandy hook, (the book was banned by Amazon last week) and turns out there is so much evidence that it was a false flag and a fema drill. In the death list by the fbi, no one died on Sandy hook that year. Gun control pish


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> So true dude, like I'm actually thinking I need to start prepping because of all this shit going on the past few years. There's so many people that just don't get it or see what's unfolding right in front of us.
> 
> I'm not much of a conspiracy theorist but I recently read a book called no one died at Sandy hook, (the book was banned by Amazon last week) and turns out there is so much evidence that it was a false flag and a fema drill. In the death list by the fbi, no one died on Sandy hook that year. Gun control pish


I would venture to say ALOT of the shit that is broadcast on the news is BULLSHIT, plain and simple, its not real, that kind of bullshit


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2015)

Sour power OG x Chem


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> I would venture to say ALOT of the shit that is broadcast on the news is BULLSHIT, plain and simple, its not real, that kind of bullshit


You got that right! I gave up watching any news on TV or even bs news on the Internet one the new York times etc. It's all biased to one side or the other in politics. There's only a couple non biased news sources I use now to try not to fall into the crap that is spewed


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2015)

I gave up all news outlets 2 yrs ago but i been slipping lately. I just renewed my news and media ban yesterday. And guess what, I am bullshit free


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2015)

I watched bbc as they didnt seem to be biased but yday I went to their page and one of the articles was: how dark is your personality....fuck that negative spun shit....


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> So true dude, like I'm actually thinking I need to start prepping because of all this shit going on the past few years. There's so many people that just don't get it or see what's unfolding right in front of us.
> 
> I'm not much of a conspiracy theorist but I recently read a book called no one died at Sandy hook, (the book was banned by Amazon last week) and turns out there is so much evidence that it was a false flag and a fema drill. In the death list by the fbi, no one died on Sandy hook that year. Gun control pish


Wait, so no one died at sandy hook? Im lost a bit.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> Wait, so no one died at sandy hook? Im lost a bit.


Well, we will probably never know the truth, but there were no listed deaths in Sandy hook at all that year in the fbi homicide files. There was caution tape already in place at the school before the supposed shootings happened. There was a fema drill the same day that had the exact scenario dialogued. There were Sandy hook victim donation pages made a couple days before. None of it adds up anymore..


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2015)

And why would amazon ban the book? That makes no sense. You can get the book free now though online. 

A guy I knew back in ny made a documentary about 9/11 called loose change, since he made that and it went viral, sometimes I tend to question things like that, because nothing ever is conclusive and we never hear the right answers and there's always questions about everything that go unanswered. I'm not crazy, don't worry lol. I don't wear a aluminum foil hat


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well, we will probably never know the truth, but there were no listed deaths in Sandy hook at all that year in the fbi homicide files. There was caution tape already in place at the school before the supposed shootings happened. There was a fema drill the same day that had the exact scenario dialogued. There were Sandy hook victim donation pages made a couple days before. None of it adds up anymore..


What about the dad that attended 6 funerals of his sons friends that were murdered? What do you mean why would amazon ban the book? Um, maybe because its a bit disrespectful. I just find it hard to believe that with all those victims that survived the tragic events (family and others), that no one leaked nothing. With the way your bud looks, i don't think you really believe it never happened.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2015)

The United Way set up donations online the day before it happened, the same day the fema drill was planned to be a live drill and enacted the exact way, which elementary school kids and a terrorist or something. It's pretty crazy stuff to read about, check it out.. 

False flags are 100% real and confirmed and as recent as the 90s. I mean, I don't know what to think, but you never know. The same thing happened in Australia and the government went down for it, killing alot of innocent people as a false flag push for gun control. Scary stuff man


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> The United Way set up donations online the day before it happened, the same day the fema drill was planned to be a live drill and enacted the exact way, which elementary school kids and a terrorist or something. It's pretty crazy stuff to read about, check it out.


With the mass amount of respect for you, I can't look something like that up. Sorry.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> The United Way set up donations online the day before it happened, the same day the fema drill was planned to be a live drill and enacted the exact way, which elementary school kids and a terrorist or something. It's pretty crazy stuff to read about, check it out..
> 
> False flags are 100% real and confirmed and as recent as the 90s. I mean, I don't know what to think, but you never know. The same thing happened in Australia and the government went down for it, killing alot of innocent people as a false flag push for gun control. Scary stuff man


Sandy Hook was a fucking scripted bunch of shit aimed at gun control just like the other massacres which have the same actors showing up in interviews across states. What a load of bullshit


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 4, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sandy Hook was a fucking scripted bunch of shit aimed at gun control just like the other massacres which have the same actors showing up in interviews across states. What a load of bullshit


So you believe it never happened?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2015)

Also, loose change - is a documentary debunking 9/11 issues, that had never been banned from Amazon. Just wierd -you'd think that would be Hella banned


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2015)

http://jamesfetzer.blogspot.com/2015/05/adam-lanza-fictional-perpetrator-of.html?m=1


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> So you believe it never happened?


It never happened. Only thing happened is a fkn fema drill


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Also, loose change - is a documentary debunking 9/11 issues, that had never been banned from Amazon. Just wierd -you'd think that would be Hella banned


So terrorists didn't fly planes into the buildings?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> So terrorists didn't fly planes into the buildings?


That happened, it totally happened. I lived in ny most my life. The crazy thing is there was a military drill the same day enacting a live play of terrorist hijacking planes and using them as projectiles. Crazy shit. The air control had something like 22 planes in the air and couldn't figure out which one was which due to the military drill the same day. It was a Hella sad day, I remember it like yesterday. But what really happened isn't what they told us and still to this day there's been alot of cover ups for it and they still can't answer the question people have.. Very sad


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2015)

It's all just government agenda imo, I mean, Osama Bin Laden was a Cia agent. Legit! Back in the 80s I think. Go figure.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2015)

There's also hundreds of fema quarantine camps /prisons all over the United states that no one can tell anything about. Huge fema prisons, like wtf are those for  shit freaks me out when I dig deep into things and I usually don't like what I read. I don't want to be clueless about it all and I don't want to be a sheep and just believe what's on TV, but you really need thick skin to take it all in. Like remember back in the 80s when the Cia basically invented Crack cocaine and their 200 tons of confiscated coke went missing? To this day there is no answer.


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> There's also hundreds of fema quarantine camps /prisons all over the United states that no one can tell anything about. Huge fema prisons, like wtf are those for  shit freaks me out when I dig deep into things and I usually don't like what I read. I don't want to be clueless about it all and I don't want to be a sheep and just believe what's on TV, but you really need thick skin to take it all in. Like remember back in the 80s when the Cia basically invented Crack cocaine and their 200 tons of confiscated coke went missing? To this day there is no answer.


In what year do you think there going to round us all up?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> In what year do you think there going to round us all up?


Lol, hopefully never. I think some sort of civil or world War will happen honestly, just way too much crap has been happening. I pray not though. I wish people could set up reservations like the native Americans and secede from the bs 

Here's the wierd facts about Sandy hook that I saw a while back, then heard about the new book recently so I read it


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2015)

Back to ganja 


The 4 gg4 s1 babies are doing well. Still hand watering them with diluted res water. Two of them have larger leaves then the other two.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 4, 2015)

yea, I know I need to expand my preps. I know at least now, I have a protein source in case shit happens (rabbits/chickens) I feel a great depression is inevitable, we have the dollar unattached to anything real, so inflation is a must.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 4, 2015)

awesome, I have babies going now to  so fun seeing the excitement and the hope and potential!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> There's also hundreds of fema quarantine camps /prisons all over the United states that no one can tell anything about. Huge fema prisons, like wtf are those for  shit freaks me out when I dig deep into things and I usually don't like what I read. I don't want to be clueless about it all and I don't want to be a sheep and just believe what's on TV, but you really need thick skin to take it all in. Like remember back in the 80s when the Cia basically invented Crack cocaine and their 200 tons of confiscated coke went missing? To this day there is no answer.


Big fucking sham dude, alot of things are, to better someone who is having a serious fucking ego trip. yes that serious shit happens, but how much of it scripted is what is fucking scary. this aint hollywood its life.....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 5, 2015)

papapayne said:


> yea, I know I need to expand my preps. I know at least now, I have a protein source in case shit happens (rabbits/chickens) I feel a great depression is inevitable, we have the dollar unattached to anything real, so inflation is a must.


So true bro! Since we lost the gold standard our money is based on daily trade, or more so faith. I don't trust faith to hold our economy together, that's for sure! And totally stoked popping some new beans  I think this time I'm going to flower the mama's out and take clones instead of keeping the mama and flowering a clone. Should be a bit more beneficial, but I always feel that the clone flowers out better than the original seed


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 5, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Big fucking sham dude, alot of things are, to better someone who is having a serious fucking ego trip. yes that serious shit happens, but how much of it scripted is what is fucking scary. this aint hollywood its life.....


Totally bro, couldn't say it better myself! When I realized our government is a publicly traded entity, that's when I was like wtf is really going on here? Too many questions, not enough answers!


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 5, 2015)

Holy shit!!!! Today too!!!!! Joking only, you guys are great!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 5, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> Holy shit!!!! Today too!!!!! Joking only, you guys are great!


Lol! I don't know why all of a sudden I had so much to say about that type of stuff lol, I usually keep it to myself but for some reason I felt the need to ramble a bit about it  

I just realized my veg room has been like 68-70 degrees, must have been that cold since the crappie weather started. I was wondering why veg was a bit slower and the plants weren't as perky. Damn Temps. I got the Temps up to 75 and they started praying, I don't know if I can hold the Temps that high though. Been trying to get firewood for days now and no one is picking up the phone grrrr.. Went through about 150$ in 3 weeks using propane for heat.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 5, 2015)

yea...I rant and rant on my thread...Sacramento has a prison camp right outside of town...seen it with my own eyes. former military post, DHS came in, redid all the razor wire, hung a new gate and dug out new footings for it, , uncapped the wells, cleaned the barracks out, redid all the locks, redid the copper wiring that was gutted etc. Then left it locked and secured. We used to go out and paintball and smoke there and shoot targets etc.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 5, 2015)

There are so many things right now happening that the general population seems woefully ignorant off....WW3 is at our doorstep and no one seems to realize it, we had 5 US soldiers killed on US soil and nothing happened, towns and areas I watched brothers die at to liberate are falling back under ISIS and Al Queda control, places I bled at for this country. Serving this country nearly cost me my testicles. LITERALLY. I don't care how patriotic you are, if taking the oath of enlistment meant you had to be castrated, there would be no soldiers. meanwhile our president is negotiating with Iranians, and taking Syrian refugees in like no ones business. We can supply guns to iraq and afghanis to fight their war, but meanwhile he wants to make legal law abiding citizens have no access to guns. No one seems to realize that if an American is found in Syria....well lets just say syria (like nearly every country now) has Americans blacklisted. Why would we want to invite people in from a country that HATES Americans? Why would we take in the burdens of another country when we have combat veterans homeless on the streets in the US, or killing themselves at the VA center while waiting for the system to give 2 shits and honor the commitment made. Shit...3 combat tours under my belt, disabled from my service, and I get less in disability then illegal immigrants get from our government. AND I regularly get shit from people about "not earning" my disability, and why don't I just get a job and work. Its perfectly ok though to pump 3 or 4 kids about and get WIC, foodstamps, welfare, free college, free babysitting, free taxes, ETC ETC ETC ETC


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2015)

papapayne said:


> yea...I rant and rant on my thread...Sacramento has a prison camp right outside of town...seen it with my own eyes. former military post, DHS came in, redid all the razor wire, hung a new gate and dug out new footings for it, , uncapped the wells, cleaned the barracks out, redid all the locks, redid the copper wiring that was gutted etc. Then left it locked and secured. We used to go out and paintball and smoke there and shoot targets etc.


yeah man thats fucked up, Im staying put wtf I am


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 5, 2015)

papapayne said:


> There are so many things right now happening that the general population seems woefully ignorant off....WW3 is at our doorstep and no one seems to realize it, we had 5 US soldiers killed on US soil and nothing happened, towns and areas I watched brothers die at to liberate are falling back under ISIS and Al Queda control, places I bled at for this country. Serving this country nearly cost me my testicles. LITERALLY. I don't care how patriotic you are, if taking the oath of enlistment meant you had to be castrated, there would be no soldiers. meanwhile our president is negotiating with Iranians, and taking Syrian refugees in like no ones business. We can supply guns to iraq and afghanis to fight their war, but meanwhile he wants to make legal law abiding citizens have no access to guns. No one seems to realize that if an American is found in Syria....well lets just say syria (like nearly every country now) has Americans blacklisted. Why would we want to invite people in from a country that HATES Americans? Why would we take in the burdens of another country when we have combat veterans homeless on the streets in the US, or killing themselves at the VA center while waiting for the system to give 2 shits and honor the commitment made. Shit...3 combat tours under my belt, disabled from my service, and I get less in disability then illegal immigrants get from our government. AND I regularly get shit from people about "not earning" my disability, and why don't I just get a job and work. Its perfectly ok though to pump 3 or 4 kids about and get WIC, foodstamps, welfare, free college, free babysitting, free taxes, ETC ETC ETC ETC


Dude, I'm totally 100% with ya on everything you said. And I can't fucking believe anyone would have the nerve to tell you to get a Job, wtf is wrong with people?!? It's sickening how vets are treated man, I feel for ya and greatly appreciate you and all the troops, but I really wish these wars weren't about politics and oil, it's madness bro. Fight and bleed for your country to come back home and have the gov not help


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2015)

Keep the positive karma going gents. We all know how fckt things are but tell ya what nature is such a beautiful thing it helps to override some of the utter bullshit which goes on.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey Alpha (or any of you cool cats), are you able to help me with an issue I'm having....I've started using a new brand of nutrients and I'm getting a weird deficiency/nute burn/pH issue...I'm thinking is phosphorus but I'm not 100% sure. I've flushed again today and thinking of going back to my other nutes as I don't have the issues with it..temps are a little high (28-32 celcius) and my pH is 6.0. Only 7 out of 13 girls are showing this 'burn' on the lower leaves but all have yellowing bottom leaves as well..cheers guys!


----------



## papapayne (Dec 5, 2015)

what medium are you in? Looks like cal mg to me...are the stems purple? hard to tell from pic


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 5, 2015)

Alpha, the first time wasn't a fluke here's #2.
Lambsbread after 2 wks.
Thanks again for the pointers.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 5, 2015)

papapayne said:


> what medium are you in? Looks like cal mg to me...are the stems purple? hard to tell from pic


I was thinking this to start with but I'm already using a cal/mg additive as well so I thought I could rule it out. I'm using perlite too mate and the stems are a little purple...maybe you are right, I may just need to up the cal mag. They are under LED too which I've heard they need more cal mag...you may be on to something! Thanks for the reply


----------



## papapayne (Dec 5, 2015)

Also, cold roots make,it harder for the plant to absorb cal mg


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 5, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Also, cold roots make,it harder for the plant to absorb cal mg


I'd love to say it was cold mate but we're getting 32-35 celcius every day here at the moment lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 6, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey Alpha (or any of you cool cats), are you able to help me with an issue I'm having....I've started using a new brand of nutrients and I'm getting a weird deficiency/nute burn/pH issue...I'm thinking is phosphorus but I'm not 100% sure. I've flushed again today and thinking of going back to my other nutes as I don't have the issues with it..temps are a little high (28-32 celcius) and my pH is 6.0. Only 7 out of 13 girls are showing this 'burn' on the lower leaves but all have yellowing bottom leaves as well..cheers guys!
> View attachment 3558237


Are you using ro water or tap water? Also, what ec are you feeding at and is that a clone or seeding and how far along is she? It looks like too much nutes causing some lock out and N tox


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 6, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Alpha, the first time wasn't a fluke here's #2.
> Lambsbread after 2 wks.
> Thanks again for the pointers.
> 
> View attachment 3558252 View attachment 3558253


That's great! No problem at all brother  those look awesome, you'll love lamb bread, that's some potent stuff!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 6, 2015)

I think I'll be harvesting the gdp in a couple days and will put the ghostrider into flower this week after I get the ebb system cleaned up and new tubing in. 

I added an oscillating heater that has a thermostat in the veg room and the plants are loving it! Instant veg growth. I was worried that the heater would run alot, and it's 1600 watts, so I definitely was hesitant to run it, but it only runs for a few minutes every hour or so  shouldn't raise my electric at all, or at least will be a miniscule amount. 

Here's the ghostriders - at first I thought I may have had the russet mites because the slow growth and light drooping. But it was 100% the Temps in the room. I'm pretty certain they are pest free so that makes me much less worried


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 6, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Are you using ro water or tap water? Also, what ec are you feeding at and is that a clone or seeding and how far along is she? It looks like too much nutes causing some lock out and N tox


Just tap water bro. EC is 1.6 currently and they are about 4 weeks along. I initially thought the same as you...lockout...first time this has happened to me in over 20 years and it's always difficult to work out exactly what it is..cheers for your help bro, something I'll look at this afternoon. The poor girls were even worse after a flush this morning so could possibly be cal mag too!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 6, 2015)

For some reason I can't see your post eastcoast, I saw it a few minutes ago and now it disappeared. Guessing RIU is tweaking out again. 

So from memory, I think you said your ec is 1.7, that is way too high for a seedling. Cut that down to 1.0ec. I'm gonna take a shot with about 99% faith that you are feeding too high, the nitrogen is too much for the seedling and high nitrogen can cause calcium lock out (as I think your lowest leaves appear to have). I wouldn't add calmag as small plants don't need it and most calmag products also contain Nitrogen, which you don't want, that would increase the issue. Do a small flush with 1ec of base nutes until your run off is 1.0ec and 5.8 pH. I think you said your pH was 6.0 also? I believe pH over 5.8 also makes it hard for the plant to uptake calcium, so I think that's a double whammy, too much N, too high pH for a young plant and too high of an ec. Hope this helps man.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 6, 2015)

I like a pH of 5.5-5.9 for seedlings /small plants and veg and then around 5.7-6.1 for flower


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 6, 2015)

Day 49 on the sea of green, I'm thinking I'll get much more than I expected, so pleased with the turn out and only a couple weeks left to go  this round I kept them green by running a higher nitrogen mix longer in flower. All the other grows they yellow out way too early, so I'm glad I fixed the problem. These things leave a clear shiny grease on your fingers if you touch them. For some reason they are the most terpiest glue I've seen, straight insane!! 
  


These gdp are a bit over the 8 week mark and I'll be chopping in a couple days. Love the colors! And the smell is great! 
  

On day 14 with the spb x Chem, gg4 and kushberry. Everything is growing great and I added the 2nd trellis. I'll be pruning them up a bit soon. I can't believe how they filled out so quickly, really excited to see how they turn out. Also curious how the kushberry will turn out, though I have no more cuts of her, I'm hoping maybe a Good head stash. They've started to start bud sets. Getting the bennies and a even 1200ppm of nutes. 50/50 mix


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 7, 2015)

Anyone remember hearing how the ice caps are melting at an alarming rate? And polar bears dieing off because of less ice? 

I'm reading that the ice caps are actually the biggest they've been in 30 or some odd years and that the ice blocks that were breaking off in large amounts were because of a volcano. Also, polar bear population has increased by something like 10% 

This is awesome news  kind of confuses me about the man made global warming thing, but that's no surprise really since I swear everything I hear on TV is wrong ugh. 

Then I find out the cook study concenus was a fraud and 30000 scientists have signed a petition to debunk it.. Is anything real anymore?!? Well, at least I'm happy that the warming is not accurate co2 pollution set aside, we do need to put a spot to the bad kind of pollution but at least we won't be entering some kind of ice age soon


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2015)

we are "taught" what someone wants to teach us. who that someone is, no fucking idea, except for they have a huge mf ego!!! anyway yeah, i am worried about the ocean life bc that is what regulates or certainly has a huge bearing on regulating, but the global warming deal to me is the circle of life, the earth circle of life, things die, things are born. Of course we are certainly not helping things, but its a money making scheme all the way around, everything is....all about making money, sad by true and sorry for the negative slant .

Your plants look fkn awesome Alpha. Mine are coming along on the roof as well. More going down soon too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 7, 2015)

Looking great alpha! Hope you have been doing well man. We have been getting settled in at Papapayne's and getting ready to flip this next cycle after the bbq. Going to have a few of my crosses flowering out this go too.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 8, 2015)

Hey Alpha, just saw your reply, RIU had some major issues yesterday for some reason! Thanks heaps for that advice bro, I think you are right, I also checked my pH pen this afternoon and it is out by 0.2 so my pH is more like 6.2 which is on point with what you said, it's more likely a lockout of calcium. I'll be flushing tomorrow and bringing it down to 5.8. I did change back to my other nutes and the EC is 1.1 so that other stuff must've been heaps stronger! Thanks for your help bro, really appreciate it  
Your SOG is RIDICULOUS!! They are some seriously freakin awesome buds!! So jealous right now


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 8, 2015)

Sell bullshit enough then they can carbon tax it....Australia already did. Sound money making scheme enough?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 8, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> we are "taught" what someone wants to teach us. who that someone is, no fucking idea, except for they have a huge mf ego!!! anyway yeah, i am worried about the ocean life bc that is what regulates or certainly has a huge bearing on regulating, but the global warming deal to me is the circle of life, the earth circle of life, things die, things are born. Of course we are certainly not helping things, but its a money making scheme all the way around, everything is....all about making money, sad by true and sorry for the negative slant .
> 
> Your plants look fkn awesome Alpha. Mine are coming along on the roof as well. More going down soon too.


You got that right brother, every political stance has a money making agenda, it's never about the people! It's ridiculous! And thanks man! I hope your plants are kicking ass as well


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 8, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looking great alpha! Hope you have been doing well man. We have been getting settled in at Papapayne's and getting ready to flip this next cycle after the bbq. Going to have a few of my crosses flowering out this go too.


Thanks bro! What crosses ya got going? That's great your staying at Paynes  always nice to have good company close


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 8, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> You got that right brother, every political stance has a money making agenda, it's never about the people! It's ridiculous! And thanks man! I hope your plants are kicking ass as well


Rockn and rolln along . All good thx


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 8, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey Alpha, just saw your reply, RIU had some major issues yesterday for some reason! Thanks heaps for that advice bro, I think you are right, I also checked my pH pen this afternoon and it is out by 0.2 so my pH is more like 6.2 which is on point with what you said, it's more likely a lockout of calcium. I'll be flushing tomorrow and bringing it down to 5.8. I did change back to my other nutes and the EC is 1.1 so that other stuff must've been heaps stronger! Thanks for your help bro, really appreciate it
> Your SOG is RIDICULOUS!! They are some seriously freakin awesome buds!! So jealous right now


RIU was totally having issues the other day lol. And No problem bro! I hope it helps and you get your gear growing smooth  what we're the nutes you use now and the new one you were trying? I'm so stoked about the glue sog!! The new glue clones I just transplanted are growing so fast already! Had to top a few, the bennies man, the bennies are awesome!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 8, 2015)

I chopped the gdp down today, nothing impressive other than the mendo breath. The gdp, well I don't know what's up with that strain but once again one of the smallest buds and smallest yielding plants I've ever grown ugh. So glad I don't have anymore to run and won't be forever lol. The buds are good, but literally so runty, like damn near something is just wrong with the plant lol, 6 weeks of veg and buds no bigger than my thumb. 

I'd say do not trust some of dhn clones, they're just not worth it. Some seem good, but seems like most have issues of some sort 

The mendo breath is so damn fire though! Wish I ran a whole bunch of them, one of the best looking buds I've had in a long time  


Mendo breath 
 


The gdp isn't worth a pic yet, I'll post a pic when it's all trimmed so the individual buds don't look sad lolol - moving in to midnight farm clones from here on out due to the gg4 dud problem and the gdp runt problem, 2/2 problems is a bad start despite the reviews


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 9, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> RIU was totally having issues the other day lol. And No problem bro! I hope it helps and you get your gear growing smooth  what we're the nutes you use now and the new one you were trying? I'm so stoked about the glue sog!! The new glue clones I just transplanted are growing so fast already! Had to top a few, the bennies man, the bennies are awesome!!


Oh good, glad it wasn't just me lol. 
I was using flairform green dream and have now gone back to dutch fest coco which seems to be getting them back on track, thankfully and thanks to you  
That's awesome about the glues mate, really happy for you that they are doing well!! I'm trying to source the bennies as we speak too, got to try that stuff! 

I had the same with the candyland, really small yield but really good ganja. Sorry to hear you didn't get the yields though man. 
That mendo breath though, wow she is purrrdy


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 9, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh good, glad it wasn't just me lol.
> I was using flairform green dream and have now gone back to dutch fest coco which seems to be getting them back on track, thankfully and thanks to you
> That's awesome about the glues mate, really happy for you that they are doing well!! I'm trying to source the bennies as we speak too, got to try that stuff!
> 
> ...


Always stay with the nutes that are already working  (i can't say it's that easy though as I usually switch things up lolol) and no problem, anytime you have a question I'm happy to help! The gdp I guess is just one of those strains, good for growing 1 plant for head stash but definitely not worth the time to run more. I'm really looking forward to the ghostrider though!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 9, 2015)

Tis the season, cold and rainy, first fire of the year  it's nice to have the house Temps higher than 62 lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 9, 2015)

0815 here and its 85 and clear blue skies. Probably will hit mid 90's mid afternoon


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 9, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Always stay with the nutes that are already working  (i can't say it's that easy though as I usually switch things up lolol) and no problem, anytime you have a question I'm happy to help! The gdp I guess is just one of those strains, good for growing 1 plant for head stash but definitely not worth the time to run more. I'm really looking forward to the ghostrider though!


Yeah mate, I had to learn the hard way though lol! Thanks again bro  
I think you're right with the gdp, good smoke for perso but no good for big yields! That ghostrider will be wicked, looking forward to it as well


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 10, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> 0815 here and its 85 and clear blue skies. Probably will hit mid 90's mid afternoon


Damm you're lucky! 50s for highs and 30 for lows here. I miss summer already so hopefully this winter doesn't last long lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2015)

Yeah its summer here all year long, wouldnt have it any other way!


----------



## SupaM (Dec 10, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damm you're lucky! 50s for highs and 30 for lows here. I miss summer already so hopefully this winter doesn't last long lol


We're still hittin' some 60's 70* days with cool nights here....def my time of year for indoor farming! Hot and Humid here throughout summer...miserable humidity. ATB!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 10, 2015)

SupaM said:


> We're still hittin' some 60's 70* days with cool nights here....def my time of year for indoor farming! Hot and Humid here throughout summer...miserable humidity. ATB!


I'd love 65 for highs and 45 for lows in the winter! I've been getting some pm here and there I think because of the Temps  the rh is always 40%-50% never higher and Temps 65-80f in the flower room, but still some pm showing up, I hate it! Another month or so and I think we'll be back in the 60s


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 10, 2015)

The new batch of gg4 clones are doing great, growing fast and getting some nice roots already for only 7 days in veg  I topped them all and supercropped most of them. 850-900ppm 
   

I'm trying to figure out how to come up with 16 more cuts in the next 2-3 weeks or so, I'm not sure if I can take that many off the ghostrider without hurting the yield. I'm thinking I'll take as many as I can without taking any main tops and then take some glue clones if possible, hoping they grow big enough. My spb Chem will be big enough to take 16 cuts in a couple weeks but I'm still not sure if it's a keeper and it'll be too early to tell with the ones in flower 


Ghostrider are just about ready for flower at an Avg of 16" tall. 1100ppm, just about maxing out in their feeds. Can't wait to get them into flower so I can put the gg4 s1 babies into flood and drain tray


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 10, 2015)

@Aeroknow @Dr.D81 I won't be able to make the bbq until maybe the 4/20 one, I tried to figure out how to go but just too much going on. The gf is working 60+ hrs a week for the holidays and I have to take care of everything at home not to mention the trimming coming up. But even that aside I tried to figure out how to go but I have lab work at the Dr's Tuesday and have to take it easy til then  hope everyone has a blast though!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 11, 2015)

Got the 9 ebb buckets cleaned and set up today. Went much smoother than it usually does. The tubing I bought was much easier to work with than the other kind I usually get. It actually lays flat with out having to tape it down and it fits on the fittings way easier. Got the res prepped at 1000ppm and the bennies getting established over night so everything will be ready to flower out tomorrow  then I get to trim, which shouldn't be too bad, the one good thing about a shitty yield is the trimming won't take as long as usual. I hope, it is some leafy shit though so who knows lol.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 11, 2015)

@oldman60 have you seen the new York politicians being taken down one by one for corruption  and Cuomo will be indicted sometime in January I hear! It's about freaking time!! Can't believe they made it this long before all the cards fell, now maybe ny can get back on track and be rebuilt rather than screwing all of its citizens


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 11, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> @oldman60 have you seen the new York politicians being taken down one by one for corruption  and Cuomo will be indicted sometime in January I hear! It's about freaking time!! Can't believe they made it this long before all the cards fell, now maybe ny can get back on track and be rebuilt rather than screwing all of its citizens


I love it, that f#%k Silver caused a state wide layoff of state printers to give a buddy of his state printing
contracts. He got what he deserved! Skelos to.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 12, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I love it, that f#%k Silver caused a state wide layoff of state printers to give a buddy of his state printing
> contracts. He got what he deserved! Skelos to.


I'm loving it too! Can't believe that fucker either, my dad was talking about someone too but couldn't remember his name, but he was so pissed! So glad ny is getting cleaned up, I've been crying wolf for years but most called me crazy. It's like the icing on the cake  let's hope the next that takes over isn't so corrupt because it's been a long 15 years of bs since I can remember!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> @oldman60 have you seen the new York politicians being taken down one by one for corruption  and Cuomo will be indicted sometime in January I hear! It's about freaking time!! Can't believe they made it this long before all the cards fell, now maybe ny can get back on track and be rebuilt rather than screwing all of its citizens


NY sounds like LA on a corrupt politicians scale...


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 12, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> NY sounds like LA on a corrupt politicians scale...


Yea it's "old school" politics but of the 7 convicted so far all are from NYC, Long Island area,
Hubris at it's best, they were indignant about being caught like how dare the feds arrest me, and then
they filled for their retirement right after they were busted. Fortunately the last two had their assets frozen
until fines are levied,
I worked for the state for 26 yrs. and I've been loving every minute of this.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 12, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> NY sounds like LA on a corrupt politicians scale...


You have no idea bro, it's like the epicenter of corruption!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 12, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Yea it's "old school" politics but of the 7 convicted so far all are from NYC, Long Island area,
> Hubris at it's best, they were indignant about being caught like how dare the feds arrest me, and then
> they filled for their retirement right after they were busted. Fortunately the last two had their assets frozen
> until fines are levied,
> I worked for the state for 26 yrs. and I've been loving every minute of this.


I'm with ya there! The only people that wanted Cuomo in office was the city area, while most of upstate wanted nothing to do with him. His policies hurt upstate and have almost crippled the area. 

Thought you'd like this pic


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 12, 2015)

After breaking a branch completely in half basically, during a super crop session, this is the biggest scab I've seen a mj plant grow to heal lol. These damn plants are amazing with their healing abilities


----------



## SupaM (Dec 12, 2015)

I have yet to try some supercropping...might give it a go this round. ATB!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2015)

SupaM said:


> I have yet to try some supercropping...might give it a go this round. ATB!


Just supercropped a couple branches on south african kwazulu few days ago. Got knuckles already


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 12, 2015)

SupaM said:


> I have yet to try some supercropping...might give it a go this round. ATB!


It's definitely worth getting into, one of the better training techniques that I use regularly  



Vnsmkr said:


> Just supercropped a couple branches on south african kwazulu few days ago. Got knuckles already


Hells yeah, I love when those knuckles swell up, I don't think I could grow a sativa Dom with out doing it


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 12, 2015)

Well I got the ghostriders into flower tonight. 8 of them and 1 sour power OG x Chem. Got thinking about needing clones soon.. And duh, I had 10 plants in the tray lol, so I took a couple small ones off the other 8 ghostriders and then took about 12 killer monster ghostriders off the spare plant. Already have a rooted sour power growing nice so figured that could make the 9th plant since they're all the same size. So now I have about 18 cuts in the cloner for the next round  

And here's a little lesson about light burn and bleaching. I guess some strains tolerate light differently which I didn't really know until today. 1 sour power that's directly under the new bulb is light green and the kushberry branches under the light are doing the same while the gg4 are just loving it lol. I raised the light now so hoping the light bleaching stops


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 12, 2015)

Your plants look so good.
I'm growing my first sativa (lambsbread) and topped the growing stems to control stretch and get
some good clones, it worked well the plant has stopped at about 40". I do want to learn to supercrop 
so I can get into some landrace sativa's like malawi or kwazulu the African sativa's are killer.


----------



## supdro (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks for the gems again.. I'm using your pool shock awesome results leaving the cloner on 24/7 more and faster root growth! Do you veg in 1 gallon pots then transfer to your ebb and gro? Also how hi do you flood in your table?



AlphaPhase said:


> Well I got the ghostriders into flower tonight. 8 of them and 1 sour power OG x Chem. Got thinking about needing clones soon.. And duh, I had 10 plants in the tray lol, so I took a couple small ones off the other 8 ghostriders and then took about 12 killer monster ghostriders off the spare plant. Already have a rooted sour power growing nice so figured that could make the 9th plant since they're all the same size. So now I have about 18 cuts in the cloner for the next round
> 
> And here's a little lesson about light burn and bleaching. I guess some strains tolerate light differently which I didn't really know until today. 1 sour power that's directly under the new bulb is light green and the kushberry branches under the light are doing the same while the gg4 are just loving it lol. I raised the light now so hoping the light


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 13, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Your plants look so good.
> I'm growing my first sativa (lambsbread) and topped the growing stems to control stretch and get
> some good clones, it worked well the plant has stopped at about 40". I do want to learn to supercrop
> so I can get into some landrace sativa's like malawi or kwazulu the African sativa's are killer.


Thanks bro! 40" for Lambsbread is a perfect height imo, I think 4' max is definitely best for indoor considering light penetration diminishes so fast. Those land races would be awesome, I hear they can get to like 15' tall lol, I think it would be manageable with a big trellis though and for sure supercropping helps a lot. I use a sharpie marker and put the stem between my finger and the sharpie and squeeze, this pretty much will save people from squeezing too much and breaking the stem. It's a little trick I picked up from @Aeroknow and it works perfectly


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 13, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro! 40" for Lambsbread is a perfect height imo, I think 4' max is definitely best for indoor considering light penetration diminishes so fast. Those land races would be awesome, I hear they can get to like 15' tall lol, I think it would be manageable with a big trellis though and for sure supercropping helps a lot. I use a sharpie marker and put the stem between my finger and the sharpie and squeeze, this pretty much will save people from squeezing too much and breaking the stem. It's a little trick I picked up from @Aeroknow and it works perfectly


Thanks, I'll give that a try.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 13, 2015)

supdro said:


> Thanks for the gems again.. I'm using your pool shock awesome results leaving the cloner on 24/7 more and faster root growth! Do you veg in 1 gallon pots then transfer to your ebb and gro? Also how hi do you flood in your table?


You're welcome, No problem at all! I have started vegging in 1 gallons. I've tried smart pots and they didn't work as well but they still worked ok, but the mesh bottom 1 gallon pots are perfect size for a flood tray so I can veg a bunch of plants in a small area and get them ready to flower in another flood tray or the ebb buckets. Works like a charm! I flood the tray as high as I can, about 3.5-4". I can only veg so high due to my reservoir not holding enough water to flood any higher, but 4" is about 1" from the top so it works out great


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 13, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Thanks, I'll give that a try.


No problem, I can make a little short how to video in a week or so if you'd like. I'll have to super crop the ghostriders soon I think


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 13, 2015)

Almost time to chop the glue, another week or so. Can't wait to trim this batch, it'll be so damn easy compared to this nightmare of gdp lol they're at 8 full weeks 
  

The ebb buckets are growing like madness, I think they're almost done stretching, very happy with the canopy this time  running the 50/50 mix of maxigrow and bloom seems to be the winning ticket. They're at 3 full weeks 
   

The last batch of glue cuts are doing well and should be ready to flower in a week or two. 
 

The glue s1 babies got moved to the flood tray. There's one that is standing out to me already. It's the biggest one, most nodes, just looks nice for a seedling. High hope as usual, just hope they let me down gently lol


----------



## SupaM (Dec 13, 2015)

Everything looks good, Alpha! Thanks for the supercropping tip...That glue is Tight! cant wait to flower mine out...taking cuts tonight....then go go time in a week or so! ATB!


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 13, 2015)

GG4 Looks great, I can't wait 'till they become available commercially.
Smoked some from CO but it was cut too early.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 13, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> GG4 Looks great, I can't wait 'till they become available commercially.
> Smoked some from CO but it was cut too early.


So many people cut glue way too early, it looks done at 7 weeks but it's not even close, 9 weeks minimum imo, 10 weeks is more stoney but the thc degrades by then, but for me, I love degraded thc, helps me sleep


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2015)

People would be surprised what plants can usually take. I split 1 at the manifold pulling it down too far then just lifted it together and tied some red flagging tape around it. 3 days later healed and knuckle created allowing more flow through


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 13, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Everything looks good, Alpha! Thanks for the supercropping tip...That glue is Tight! cant wait to flower mine out...taking cuts tonight....then go go time in a week or so! ATB!


Thanks bro! And not a problem, super crop the hell out of that glue! You're gonna love the cut, it's so hardy and grows like a beast. Make sure to always use stakes or a trellis because the limbs are pinner


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 13, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> People would be surprised what plants can usually take. I split 1 at the manifold pulling it down too far then just lifted it together and tied some red flagging tape around it. 3 days later healed and knuckle created allowing more flow through


Ain't it awesome  I use painters tape, and little piece of straw I cut a slit in half and then I'll put the straw around the broken part and tape it. The tape comes off really easy but holds well. One of the biggest plants I grew outdoor got trampled over by a deer or horse or cow and it ended up the biggest that year lol


----------



## SupaM (Dec 13, 2015)

Another Hella tip! The straw thing is simple genius! Thanks! My very first carbn filter dropped on a plant, split it half way during veg, healed(scotch tape) and yielded better than the rest of the garden. lol ATB!


----------



## SupaM (Dec 13, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro! And not a problem, super crop the hell out of that glue! You're gonna love the cut, it's so hardy and grows like a beast. Make sure to always use stakes or a trellis because the limbs are pinner


Definitely lookin forward to her.....They're in 10's, organic soil, bio war bennies, so they need topping, pruning asap! lol
After these cuts, they switch to the flowering spot to stretch out. ATB!


----------



## fandango (Dec 13, 2015)

Well hell a few of my buds are going to get chopped next week,grown indoor flood and drain style...so I see a few heads covered in a spider tent...how do I get the web off the bud Alpha?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 13, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Definitely lookin forward to her.....They're in 10's, organic soil, bio war bennies, so they need topping, pruning asap! lol
> After these cuts, they switch to the flowering spot to stretch out. ATB!


You'll kill it in 10s, they love to stretch out their roots but also do very well in small pots


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 13, 2015)

fandango said:


> Well hell a few of my buds are going to get chopped next week,grown indoor flood and drain style...so I see a few heads covered in a spider tent...how do I get the web off the bud Alpha?


I'm not very good with bug information bro, I've only had mites a handful of times but never had it to the point of them making webs, I totally forgot that can happen! Maybe a vacuum of some sort? Or maybe a hairdryer on the cool setting (no heat) could blow it off? How bad is it? Take my info with a grain of salt because I've never had webs :/


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 13, 2015)

Yea a shop vac. Takes the webs right off.


----------



## supdro (Dec 14, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> No problem, I can make a little short how to video in a week or so if you'd like. I'll have to super crop the ghostriders soon I think


Luv to see it in detail fo shoo! The last time I tried I think I put a little bit too much muscle in it and the stalk split in half geeez!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 14, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> Yea a shop vac. Takes the webs right off.


Cracked me right the Fuck up, lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 14, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> Yea a shop vac. Takes the webs right off.


 hold on tight to the nug I'd imagine lol, I was thinking one of those little hand held vacs but hell, the more horse power the merrier 



supdro said:


> Luv to see it in detail fo shoo! The last time I tried I think I put a little bit too much muscle in it and the stalk split in half geeez!


For sure I'll make the video tomorrow, lol yeah I've done the same just the other week, I wasn't using the sharpie and went hunk Hogan on it lol, that's the one with that big scab


----------



## supdro (Dec 14, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> hold on tight to the nug I'd imagine lol, I was thinking one of those little hand held vacs but hell, the more horse power the merrier
> 
> 
> For sure I'll make the video tomorrow, lol yeah I've done the same just the other week, I wasn't using the sharpie and went hunk Hogan on it lol, that's the one with that big scab


Yaaay videos! Gettin excited..Can you do one with your ebb and gro? From harvest to startup like draining and cleaning how to.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 14, 2015)

supdro said:


> Yaaay videos! Gettin excited..Can you do one with your ebb and gro? From harvest to startup like draining and cleaning how to.


I probably won't be able to do one for the harvest because that's a busy day, but I can give the run down, it's really easy. 

At harvest I chop the plants and throw them in bins. Then I take out the inner ebb buckets and dump any loose hydroton (that has no roots on them, the good hydroton will fall right out when you tip the bucket upside down.) whatever hydroton doesn't come out of the bucket due to the root mass goes in the garbage. I have a sump pump that I put into the reservoir and I have a hole big enough for the hose to go through when my ac is mounted, so I pump the water directly outside. Then I disassemble the tubing and I throw the tubing out. I always use new tubing each grow. I then wiped down the res with a towel and then I spray the inside with h2o2 solution to disinfect and leave it to evaporate. Then I wash the buckets in a wash sink with h2o2 and hot water. Then I'll hook everything back up with new tubing and done! Then I pull any fan leaves off that have a stem I can get too and hang to dry. Once the buds are dry, I'll then trim. And then it's on to the next grow


----------



## supdro (Dec 14, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I probably won't be able to do one for the harvest because that's a busy day, but I can give the run down, it's really easy.
> 
> At harvest I chop the plants and throw them in bins. Then I take out the inner ebb buckets and dump any loose hydroton (that has no roots on them, the good hydroton will fall right out when you tip the bucket upside down.) whatever hydroton doesn't come out of the bucket due to the root mass goes in the garbage. I have a sump pump that I put into the reservoir and I have a hole big enough for the hose to go through when my ac is mounted, so I pump the water directly outside. Then I disassemble the tubing and I throw the tubing out. I always use new tubing each grow. I then wiped down the res with a towel and then I spray the inside with h2o2 solution to disinfect and leave it to evaporate. Then I wash the buckets in a wash sink with h2o2 and hot water. Then I'll hook everything back up with new tubing and done! Then I pull any fan leaves off that have a stem I can get too and hang to dry. Once the buds are dry, I'll then trim. And then it's on to the next grow


Perfect! I was wondering when you put your one gallon mesh pot in the ebb&grow i would think you add more hydroton for fit... I use regular 1 gallon garden pots think that will work fine? Only little rocks fall out...i hope it wont clog the ebb&grow tubing


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 14, 2015)

Yeah, I do all my vegging in 1 gallon pots in the flood tray, and when they are ready for flower I put them in the ebb buckets. My ebb buckets also have an inner pot, so I put the 1 gallon mesh pot with the plant in the inner ebb pot (which is 2 gallons) and then I back fill around the pot with hydroton. I put some hydroton in the ebb pot first to make the mesh pot with the plant level with the top of the ebb buckets. With my ebb system no rocks are able to get into the lines. 
  


Here's the super crop how to video







supdro said:


> Perfect! I was wondering when you put your one gallon mesh pot in the ebb&grow i would think you add more hydroton for fit... I use regular 1 gallon garden pots think that will work fine? Only little rocks fall out...i hope it wont clog the ebb&grow tubing


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 14, 2015)

Here's some gdp, it's not looking as bad as I thought at first but it's a bitch to trim.. But I trimmed up about an Oz and 1/2 and it didn't make a dent, I'm thinking the yield will be OK despite the small buds, they are just real dense luckily.. But we'll see I don't wanna count chickens before they batch


----------



## adower (Dec 14, 2015)

fandango said:


> Well hell a few of my buds are going to get chopped next week,grown indoor flood and drain style...so I see a few heads covered in a spider tent...how do I get the web off the bud Alpha?


Build a cone over the vacuum nozzle. That way you're not sucking the whole bud in. It's more precise


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 14, 2015)

adower said:


> Build a cone over the vacuum nozzle. That way you're not sucking the whole bud in. It's more precise


Genius! I was thinking some kind of screen but a funnel or cone would be perfect, like an oil funnel


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 14, 2015)

Ive put the hole bud inside the shop vac hose. Works great. Love the funnel idea though!!!!! Sometimes i get too high to think out side the box. Caught some webs in week 7 years ago on a 9 week strain. Too scared to spray anything. Like every 2 or 3 days those fuckers made new webs. Tons of vacuuming went down the end of that run.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 15, 2015)

the GDP sure looks pretty in the bag  

Was disappointed to not see ya at the BBQ!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 15, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's some gdp, it's not looking as bad as I thought at first but it's a bitch to trim.. But I trimmed up about an Oz and 1/2 and it didn't make a dent, I'm thinking the yield will be OK despite the small buds, they are just real dense luckily.. But we'll see I don't wanna count chickens before they batch
> 
> View attachment 3564423


Fark yeah bro, that is some fine GDP  I'm sure she will smoke awesome too


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 15, 2015)

papapayne said:


> the GDP sure looks pretty in the bag
> 
> Was disappointed to not see ya at the BBQ!


Thanks man! And me too, it sucked cuz I wanted to go but if I did I would have drank and I can't drink for 3 days before my Dr tests so I figured it best to stay home  I'm gonna try to go to the bbq in April since my Dr appt is in the beginning of that month  



eastcoastmo said:


> Fark yeah bro, that is some fine GDP  I'm sure she will smoke awesome too


Thanks man! It smells pretty damn good too! I smoked a bowl of it last night and holy shit it's got that Indica feeling. It gave me the munchies so damn bad lol


----------



## papapayne (Dec 15, 2015)

Yea, I hope to make the spring one, but I am pretty sure I will already have outdoor plants outside in the greenhouse so IDK. I get paranoid as fuck so IDK if I would allow myself to leave my outdoor crop unattended while Im outta state


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 15, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Yea, I hope to make the spring one, but I am pretty sure I will already have outdoor plants outside in the greenhouse so IDK. I get paranoid as fuck so IDK if I would allow myself to leave my outdoor crop unattended while Im outta state


Damn I hear ya with that, I get paranoid too  wish things could be care free bro!! If ya do end up going that'd Def be cool though


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 15, 2015)

So I'm pretty much in love with this mendo breath. Easiest plant I've ever trimmed. 10 min to trim an Oz and holy fuck the yield! Got about 30 grams from a 8" plant topped once. I'm almost certain it would be one hell of a sea of green yielder. Also there was no bud smaller than like a big gumball or ping pong ball  not to mention the smell and bag appeal on her! I haven't smoked it yet but I will tonight and can't wait. Seriously, if I could trim a whole unit of this stuff in 2 hrs, I may not ever complain about trimming again. Also, that plant was so small and still yield a zip, so Holy shit I dunno what to expect with the glue sea of green.. Cuz those buds are WAYYYYYY bigger, and there's 22 of them. I'm starting to think I may have one of my biggest yields coming up this weekend which I definitely was not expecting


----------



## papapayne (Dec 15, 2015)

damn man...that is some fire in your hand. hows the smell? Who was the breeder on that one again? Not that I need any more strains, but definitely some frosty ass buds.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 15, 2015)

papapayne said:


> damn man...that is some fire in your hand. hows the smell? Who was the breeder on that one again? Not that I need any more strains, but definitely some frosty ass buds.


Thanks bro, the smell I can't really describe, it's too wierd lol. Like chicken N a biscuit cracker and zest, smells like dinner I think lmao. I think it's gage green that bred it but I'm not sure if it's a clone only cut or not, I picked it up out of town a while back


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 15, 2015)

You and @Dr.D81 need to go to oregrown dispensary out your way, grab yourself some blood hound cuts and thank me later


----------



## supdro (Dec 15, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> So I'm pretty much in love with this mendo breath. Easiest plant I've ever trimmed. 10 min to trim an Oz and holy fuck the yield! Got about 30 grams from a 8" plant topped once. I'm almost certain it would be one hell of a sea of green yielder. Also there was no bud smaller than like a big gumball or ping pong ball  not to mention the smell and bag appeal on her! I haven't smoked it yet but I will tonight and can't wait. Seriously, if I could trim a whole unit of this stuff in 2 hrs, I may not ever complain about trimming again. Also, that plant was so small and still yield a zip, so Holy shit I dunno what to expect with the glue sea of green.. Cuz those buds are WAYYYYYY bigger, and there's 22 of them. I'm starting to think I may have one of my biggest yields coming up this weekend which I definitely was not expecting
> 
> View attachment 3565122 View attachment 3565123


That ish looks effing yummmmmm!


----------



## adower (Dec 15, 2015)

Wow I thought that mendo breath would have more purple in it from the prior pics. Looks super good boss!

The skywalker I was telling you about will be done soon. I'll post up some pics so you can check it out.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 15, 2015)

adower said:


> Wow I thought that mendo breath would have more purple in it from the prior pics. Looks super good boss!
> 
> The skywalker I was telling you about will be done soon. I'll post up some pics so you can check it out.


It's got purple streaks but I think it looks much more purple while it was still growing because the leaves were almost jet black, the purple pops a little more in person, but definitely not purple buds  definitely want to see that Skywalker!! I'm going to try to get to elemental nursery within a month or so once things slow down to a normal pace around my house, I wanna get the mendo, ogkb and a OG, most likely Skywalker


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 17, 2015)

@Dr.D81 hey bro thanks mucho for the gift  just got it from Aero, much appreciated and will be endulging tonight


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 17, 2015)

Top work on the mendo bro, looks killer and sounds like a very solid yield to boot


----------



## supdro (Dec 18, 2015)

Hey alpha I was wondering if you use an air stone in your ebb&flow? Do you think it makes a difference?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 18, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Top work on the mendo bro, looks killer and sounds like a very solid yield to boot


Thanks bro! It's super good and stoney  can't wait to track down some more cuts of it to keep in the stable 



supdro said:


> Hey alpha I was wondering if you use an air stone in your ebb&flow? Do you think it makes a difference?


I don't use anything, I figure when the flood pump turns on, the water gets completely mixed every 4-6 hrs and every flood during the drain the roots are getting 100% fresh new o2 to the roots. I don't like to add more variables than needed because some bad bacteria are aerobic so it could possibly cause issues at some point. I just try to keep things as simple as possible. I'd suggest a small water pump to keep the water and nutes circulating, over an air pump, but that's not needed either.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 19, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> Yea a shop vac. Takes the webs right off.


So I just noticed I have a couple buds with some webs, damn mites make fast work! There just 2 plants from the looks of it, and I'm harvesting today, should I vac them before I dry or after? Thanks man


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 19, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> So I just noticed I have a couple buds with some webs, damn mites make fast work! There just 2 plants from the looks of it, and I'm harvesting today, should I vac them before I dry or after? Thanks man


Ah crap, no good bro! Start spraying the rest now!! 
I'd vac before drying as the buds are more pliable and open so should be able to get it off fairly easily. Just my 2c though


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 19, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ah crap, no good bro! Start spraying the rest now!!
> I'd vac before drying as the buds are more pliable and open so should be able to get it off fairly easily. Just my 2c though


Tell me about it! I noticed a couple leaves about a week ago with some mite bites, then bam, over a handful of days my first webs! I'm gonna harvest them all today, it's only 1 day early from when I wanted to harvest so no biggy, the others have been treated in veg and should be OK until their harvest day, but I'm definitely going to keep a better watch on them. Will vacuum as I chop, thanks for the tip bro


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 19, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Tell me about it! I noticed a couple leaves about a week ago with some mite bites, then bam, over a handful of days my first webs! I'm gonna harvest them all today, it's only 1 day early from when I wanted to harvest so no biggy, the others have been treated in veg and should be OK until their harvest day, but I'm definitely going to keep a better watch on them. Will vacuum as I chop, thanks for the tip bro


Yeah they can take hold so damn quickly hey, I hadn't noticed mine until it was too late, now I spray while in veg and once more early flower with a plant conditioner and no more mites  glad you got yours to finish before getting them!! 
No worries bro, happy to help you for a change


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 19, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> So I just noticed I have a couple buds with some webs, damn mites make fast work! There just 2 plants from the looks of it, and I'm harvesting today, should I vac them before I dry or after? Thanks man


Yes shop vac before chopping.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 19, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah they can take hold so damn quickly hey, I hadn't noticed mine until it was too late, now I spray while in veg and once more early flower with a plant conditioner and no more mites  glad you got yours to finish before getting them!!
> No worries bro, happy to help you for a change


I'll be doing an early spray in flower from now on too, that's for sure! Much appreciate the help  worked like a charm!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 19, 2015)

Most people are probably watching football or at star wars, but hillary Clinton just said she wants to tax the rich 30%. You heard that right, 30 fucking percent! Gtfoh! The top 1% means anyone making 500k a year, you take 30% of that, you might as well work a regular white collar job! Yeah, that's a nice chunk of change, but The top 10% of America only makes 150k and up! Not exactly those rich billionaires is it?!?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 19, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'll be doing an early spray in flower from now on too, that's for sure! Much appreciate the help  worked like a charm!
> 
> View attachment 3568355


Nice work bro, looking as dank as ever  

That's whack about Hillary, i wish they'd do the same here though, our rich are getting richer and the poor are getting poorer, most of our middle class can't afford a house these days because the fat cats have more investment houses than they can poke a stick at, and they are negative geared to the shit house! A recent study in Australia says that our top 10% richest people pay no tax whatsoever! Fuckin capatalist bullshit!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 19, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nice work bro, looking as dank as ever
> 
> That's whack about Hillary, i wish they'd do the same here though, our rich are getting richer and the poor are getting poorer, most of our middle class can't afford a house these days because the fat cats have more investment houses than they can poke a stick at, and they are negative geared to the shit house! A recent study in Australia says that our top 10% richest people pay no tax whatsoever! Fuckin capatalist bullshit!


Thanks bro  I totally agree the true rich people need a higher tax, but 30% is sooooooo ridiculous! I mean, I don't even think someone making a million a year is that rich, with the cost of things now. It's definitely a nice chunk of change, and I make probably the top 90% of people, I'm poor lol! I think if you make like 10 million a year or more, well that's alot, but putting people that make 150k in the same bracket is not fair at all. Billionaires, that's a whole other ball game, but I still don't think 30% is fair, they should get a higher tax rate, but 1/3 of your pay is a huge chunk of money, I think 18% would be fair, and 8% for the normal people


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 19, 2015)

I look at it like this. If someone makes 50k a year and goes to buy a car, it costs 20k.

If someone makes 200k and goes to buy the same car, but it costs them 30k, that is not right. 

Many people that make a nice amount of money worked extremely hard to get to where they are and I just don't think it's fair for them to have to pay more for things which knocks their pay bracket down to a lower class. 

Now those fat cats, those billionaires, that have a history of family from generation to generation making that much, that's different. That's not a single person that worked their ass off and made their dream come true. That's hand me down money and I think higher taxes for them is good for sure


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 19, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro  I totally agree the true rich people need a higher tax, but 30% is sooooooo ridiculous! I mean, I don't even think someone making a million a year is that rich, with the cost of things now. It's definitely a nice chunk of change, and I make probably the top 90% of people, I'm poor lol! I think if you make like 10 million a year or more, well that's alot, but putting people that make 150k in the same bracket is not fair at all. Billionaires, that's a whole other ball game, but I still don't think 30% is fair, they should get a higher tax rate, but 1/3 of your pay is a huge chunk of money, I think 18% would be fair, and 8% for the normal people


Ahh rightio bro, sorry man, I misread what you wrote. Yeah, 30% of $150,000 isn't right. Should be a curve up to higher tax brackets. I already pay 32% tax here and I'm under $100k...the next bracket up for me is 38% and then once over $150k it goes up to 48%! Then we pay gst on top of that lol. Meanwhile, all our fat cats get richer on our taxes


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 19, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ahh rightio bro, sorry man, I misread what you wrote. Yeah, 30% of $150,000 isn't right. Should be a curve up to higher tax brackets. I already pay 32% tax here and I'm under $100k...the next bracket up for me is 38% and then once over $150k it goes up to 48%! Then we pay gst on top of that lol. Meanwhile, all our fat cats get richer on our taxes


Holy shit bro!! That's outrageous!! You should pay like 10% or less!! A curve tax rate sounds great, but start at 5% and I think 20% give or take for the richest would be good. The rich people here basically pay no tax, so 20% tax on the rich would be huge. I can not even imagine 32% tax for the regular working tax, that sounds like so much! Does that include free college and healthcare? Or any perks? Our tax is a lot lower but we have nothing as per free tuition or Healthcare


----------



## papapayne (Dec 19, 2015)

What they need to do is simply close all the loop wholes corporations get. There are quite a few huge corporate entities that pay no tax due to lobbying. Just need the rules that were already on the books actually applied!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 19, 2015)

@AlphaPhase Yeah bro, makes it super hard to get ahead hey  there's been talk of lowering our tax rates but it won't happen whilever these billionaires are raping the country! I agree totally mate, we don't start paying tax until we earn over $20k or something but then we start off at 18% or some shit, it's a total rort! We get free health care at the hospital but no college or anything else. Now our dollar is back so low, we can't even buy cheaper stuff overseas, everything adds up! And our govt wonders why our homeless rate is through the roof....wankers!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 19, 2015)

papapayne said:


> What they need to do is simply close all the loop wholes corporations get. There are quite a few huge corporate entities that pay no tax due to lobbying. Just need the rules that were already on the books actually applied!


Correct! Close the loopholes so it's fair for all. Our problem (and I'd say America's too) is that a lot of the rich actually fund the campaigns of the politicians and senators etc!


----------



## papapayne (Dec 19, 2015)

yea. Money and politics need not be so involved. If we really want true change in this country, make all political offices non pay volunteer work, no contributions allowed to politicans, and all bills to be under 5 pages long. But alas, big money owns this country. The branches of the government work to further their group power, instead of balancing eachothers, they are removing ours.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 19, 2015)

If I can pipe in, I'm with papa close the ferking loopholes that the fat cats use to evade paying
any taxes also increase capital gains tax for gains over 5 million, that won't touch any upper middle
class but will effect the uber rich. Then we can talk about our politico's getting into Social Security
they don't want to hear that. Our congress men and senators are greedy mofo's as NY has proven on
a small scale imagine what it's like in DC!
What papa says is the way it was in the beginning of this country, volunteer for a 2 year term and out.
We could go on forever but the only change will come from another civil war and I'm too old to deal
with that.
Democracy just can't last because of corruption history has proven that. 

Back to important things, my Lambsbread clones are re-veg still hitting 100%
on the clones Alpha.


----------



## adower (Dec 20, 2015)

Yeah maybe tax the rich a little more but 30%? Get real. They need to look at ways to stop people from taking advantage of the system. Like section 8 and people having 6 kids just to be on it. They make no effort. Or how about drug testing people on unemployment. A lot of Americans are lazy.

Those rich people are why a lot of people have jobs.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 20, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro  I totally agree the true rich people need a higher tax, but 30% is sooooooo ridiculous! I mean, I don't even think someone making a million a year is that rich, with the cost of things now. It's definitely a nice chunk of change, and I make probably the top 90% of people, I'm poor lol! I think if you make like 10 million a year or more, well that's alot, but putting people that make 150k in the same bracket is not fair at all. Billionaires, that's a whole other ball game, but I still don't think 30% is fair, they should get a higher tax rate, but 1/3 of your pay is a huge chunk of money, I think 18% would be fair, and 8% for the normal people


The fucked part is then the 2/3 you have left gets taxed ten more times before it is done too. How was your samples?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 20, 2015)

papapayne said:


> What they need to do is simply close all the loop wholes corporations get. There are quite a few huge corporate entities that pay no tax due to lobbying. Just need the rules that were already on the books actually applied!


Totally! Spot on bro. It's like our federal gun laws, Obama wants to pass more gun control, yet he's not enforcing the exact same laws he wants to pass again that are already in at the federal level! 



eastcoastmo said:


> @AlphaPhase Yeah bro, makes it super hard to get ahead hey  there's been talk of lowering our tax rates but it won't happen whilever these billionaires are raping the country! I agree totally mate, we don't start paying tax until we earn over $20k or something but then we start off at 18% or some shit, it's a total rort! We get free health care at the hospital but no college or anything else. Now our dollar is back so low, we can't even buy cheaper stuff overseas, everything adds up! And our govt wonders why our homeless rate is through the roof....wankers!


Wow bro, that sucks  the free health care is nice, but still, those taxes are too much, I hope there's an overhaul for the tax system out your way, maybe someday soon things will be fair for all

@oldman60 totally bro, corruption has demolished anything that could have been good, back when Republicans were the real liberals, alot of good things happened. Civil rights, woman's rights, ending slavery, then something happened around the jfk Era, conservative Democrats, doesn't sound like a bad idea. I think we need an independent to fix things now. So glad your Lambsbread is kicking ass!!! 



adower said:


> Yeah maybe tax the rich a little more but 30%? Get real. They need to look at ways to stop people from taking advantage of the system. Like section 8 and people having 6 kids just to be on it. They make no effort. Or how about drug testing people on unemployment. A lot of Americans are lazy.
> 
> Those rich people are why a lot of people have jobs.


I thought the same thing, those rich folk to create most of our jobs, that's the good thing about it. I think some states are drug testing for benefits now, I think Maine is but not positive. I think I heard they had some success, but other states that tried had worse success, with only less than 1% failing and causing the stage to have actually spend more on the testing than they made by getting rid of the drug users, it's a tough thing, some need help but damn, those girls with 7kids from 6 different dad's, that's not what the system is for! 



Dr.D81 said:


> The fucked part is then the 2/3 you have left gets taxed ten more times before it is done too. How was your samples?


You got that right! It's a never ending cycle, I'd like the barter system back from the very old days. Loved the samples! Haven't had outdoor organic in forever so it was an excellent treat, got me and the ol lady nice and baked and watched the jurassic world movie


----------



## papapayne (Dec 20, 2015)

Yea...don't get me started on gun control  


They are all crooks and cons. Biggest and most dangerous gang = us government 

Personally I don't think we will legislate a better future. The blood of patriots and tyrants is what it takes. A few generations ago our country knew that and paid the price. Its this generations turn.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 20, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Totally! Spot on bro. It's like our federal gun laws, Obama wants to pass more gun control, yet he's not enforcing the exact same laws he wants to pass again that are already in at the federal level!
> 
> 
> Wow bro, that sucks  the free health care is nice, but still, those taxes are too much, I hope there's an overhaul for the tax system out your way, maybe someday soon things will be fair for all
> ...


With any luck bro, one day hopefully!! 
So...how wasted did you gst off the mendo??


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 20, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Yea...don't get me started on gun control
> 
> 
> They are all crooks and cons. Biggest and most dangerous gang = us government
> ...


I hear ya! We need a clean slate, start over, complete gov overhaul, no dem or Republican, because they both are corrupt now. It's a shame, and what really aggravates me is the whole, you must watch fox from the lefties and the oh you must watch ABC news from the right. Fact is, anything on the news is biased, everything on the news is bs, and no one realizes it, they think their side is the change we need without looking at facts of the other side. We need independent, one side is not going to do it and with the Democratic side throwing the Constitution out and becoming a totalitarianism, we can not have that right now. Too many people like to think a new president is the answer, but that's the farthest thing we need to change. (insert serious yell face here)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 20, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> With any luck bro, one day hopefully!!
> So...how wasted did you gst off the mendo??


Oh man, the mendo is so good, so stoney, couch lock and munchie bud for sure! I'm sure other bud is as potent, but since it's new to me it's the most potent I have atm and I'd really like to grow more as soon as I can get some time to make a trip for clones


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 20, 2015)

Here's my glue s1 babies. They are loving life right now! I'm stoked to have the hybrid vigor back, seems the glue lost its steam a long time ago, I'm really hoping there's something special here so I can swap out the old glue for a fresh new glue pheno. The structure seems way better than glue, even though it's early to tell, it looks like I have 2 different phenos 
 

I got the tray out in the flower room disassembled and empty, I just need to clean it up and I need to desperately take a trip to the hydro shop because I'm almost out of nutes and can't flower these until I get some more  they are just about ready to flower


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 20, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh man, the mendo is so good, so stoney, couch lock and munchie bud for sure! I'm sure other bud is as potent, but since it's new to me it's the most potent I have atm and I'd really like to grow more as soon as I can get some time to make a trip for clones


Awesome bro, that is great to hear! I wish I could get access to these clones  lol. 
Those Glue S1's are looking very solid mate, they should turn out nicely for you  
I can safely say my grow is completely farked, we had 39 degrees celcius yesterday and I went out to my grow box and found temps were 49 celcius  all my seedlings look burnt and very unhappy. I'm thinking of just flowering them out now so the lights only come on at night time..this heat is not conducive for growing  I have a feeling the heat may have contributed with the pH and nutes, to my issues before too! Man, I just want to grow my personal smoke, this is just ridiculous!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 20, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Awesome bro, that is great to hear! I wish I could get access to these clones  lol.
> Those Glue S1's are looking very solid mate, they should turn out nicely for you
> I can safely say my grow is completely farked, we had 39 degrees celcius yesterday and I went out to my grow box and found temps were 49 celcius  all my seedlings look burnt and very unhappy. I'm thinking of just flowering them out now so the lights only come on at night time..this heat is not conducive for growing  I have a feeling the heat may have contributed with the pH and nutes, to my issues before too! Man, I just want to grow my personal smoke, this is just ridiculous!


I'd give ya some cuts if I could! Maybe someday after everything gets legalized it'll be no problem  man, I'm battling the opposite in my veg room, 16c at lights off  the ghostriders hate it, either that or something is wrong (hope not those russet mites) but they droop alot at night and don't perk up as they should during lights on  I can't imagine 49c Holy shit! That's like 120f right? That's definitely really high  hoping ya can get it straightened out, do you have any sort of exhaust? Maybe possibly getting a small ac unit or even a home made ice / fan contraption? What's the size of the grow box, maybe I can figure something out to get the Temps down a bit, but dang, we'd have to drop the Temps alot. Could you run veg time for 17 hours and only run the lights at night time? That's if you're running the lights 24hrs a day, running only 17 hrs a day they'll be fine and 7 less hrs of heat would certainly help alot


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 20, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'd give ya some cuts if I could! Maybe someday after everything gets legalized it'll be no problem  man, I'm battling the opposite in my veg room, 16c at lights off  the ghostriders hate it, either that or something is wrong (hope not those russet mites) but they droop alot at night and don't perk up as they should during lights on  I can't imagine 49c Holy shit! That's like 120f right? That's definitely really high  hoping ya can get it straightened out, do you have any sort of exhaust? Maybe possibly getting a small ac unit or even a home made ice / fan contraption? What's the size of the grow box, maybe I can figure something out to get the Temps down a bit, but dang, we'd have to drop the Temps alot. Could you run veg time for 17 hours and only run the lights at night time? That's if you're running the lights 24hrs a day, running only 17 hrs a day they'll be fine and 7 less hrs of heat would certainly help alot


Ha ha thanks bro but I doubt they'd make the journey to oz without dying or being taken by customs lol. I appreciate the offer though mate  
Oh wow, I'd prefer lower temps than this heat, I'm sure it is just the cold for yours bro, you keep your grows super tight so I doubt it is anything else  49c is yeah, about 120f...ridiculous!! 
My grow box is an old wardrobe which I insulated before setting it up. So it's about 450mm x 800mm x 1200mm high, only small. I'm using a 3 bulb T5, 2 x 45w cfl and 2 x 65w cfl in there. I have one 100mm (100 cfm) for exhaust and another one for intake and I have a small desk fan as well for internal circulation. Lights are on 18/6 at the moment with most of that time at night (sun down is at 9pm and sun up 5am). 
As it's in my garage, it makes it really hard to get cool air in there. I'm thinking of running some ducting from the intake to a bucket with ice in it on the hot days to suck cooler air through it...I dunno man, I'm a bit stuck at the moment...


----------



## papapayne (Dec 20, 2015)

Yea...cant vote it to be fixed when the candidates being voted on are all part of the same corrupt system. But anywho cant do much except live so...bud porn!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 20, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha thanks bro but I doubt they'd make the journey to oz without dying or being taken by customs lol. I appreciate the offer though mate
> Oh wow, I'd prefer lower temps than this heat, I'm sure it is just the cold for yours bro, you keep your grows super tight so I doubt it is anything else  49c is yeah, about 120f...ridiculous!!
> My grow box is an old wardrobe which I insulated before setting it up. So it's about 450mm x 800mm x 1200mm high, only small. I'm using a 3 bulb T5, 2 x 45w cfl and 2 x 65w cfl in there. I have one 100mm (100 cfm) for exhaust and another one for intake and I have a small desk fan as well for internal circulation. Lights are on 18/6 at the moment with most of that time at night (sun down is at 9pm and sun up 5am).
> As it's in my garage, it makes it really hard to get cool air in there. I'm thinking of running some ducting from the intake to a bucket with ice in it on the hot days to suck cooler air through it...I dunno man, I'm a bit stuck at the moment...


Lol, I hear ya with the customs thing, someday we won't have to worry about it I hope  Man, I'm not quite sure what to do, but if I can think of anything I'll definitely let ya know, I hope ya can get the Temps down  with I could have some of your heat lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 20, 2015)

Here's the ghostriders and sour power OG x Chem at day 7. See the ghostrider drooping quite a bit, this is right before the lights come on, then they perk up a bit more, I'm hoping they are OK, but the sour power OG is just looking lovely so I'm not sure  if it is the cold Temps making the ghostriders be really crappie looking, I probably won't grow it again in the winter time, another week or so I should know if there's a problem.
 

Here's some kushberry, glue and Spog at day 28


Sour power OG stacking great


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 20, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lol, I hear ya with the customs thing, someday we won't have to worry about it I hope  Man, I'm not quite sure what to do, but if I can think of anything I'll definitely let ya know, I hope ya can get the Temps down  with I could have some of your heat lol


Yeah, one day hopefully 
All good bro, I've got a week of lower temps coming so I'll keep vegging them this week and put to flower when it gets warmer again  
Man, your girls are looking BOMB!! So good to see mate


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 20, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah, one day hopefully
> All good bro, I've got a week of lower temps coming so I'll keep vegging them this week and put to flower when it gets warmer again
> Man, your girls are looking BOMB!! So good to see mate


Awesome that sounds like a good plan  hopefully it cools down for a while for ya, is it usually that warm over your way? I never imagined it being that hot over there lol - and thanks bro! I'm really stoked to see how the spog91 turn out in hydro and how the kushberry turns out in soil


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 20, 2015)

Here's another pic of the spog91, she's getting frosty as the glue  just hoping she holds a good smell and the buds tighten up a bit more than last round, if she does she'll be a keeper because it's super heady smoke!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 21, 2015)

Wow bro, she is frosty as hell already! I can only imagine how frosty she'll be when finished! I imagine you'll smash the kushberry too bro, I hear it is pretty dank too  
Bro, we haven't even started with the hot weather yet. We get up to 42-44 celcius in Jan/Feb so I'm getting very worried about my girls, need a fix ASAP before the heat comes back again  parts of Oz get up to 48 and even 50 in some parts, bloody ridiculous hey!! We've already had some crazy bushfires too, I envisage a few more before summer is up!!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Dec 21, 2015)

Looking fucking awesome as always brother keep up the great work  @eastcoastmo brother first day of flower on your girls they are killing it ill PM you a photo soon


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 21, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow bro, she is frosty as hell already! I can only imagine how frosty she'll be when finished! I imagine you'll smash the kushberry too bro, I hear it is pretty dank too
> Bro, we haven't even started with the hot weather yet. We get up to 42-44 celcius in Jan/Feb so I'm getting very worried about my girls, need a fix ASAP before the heat comes back again  parts of Oz get up to 48 and even 50 in some parts, bloody ridiculous hey!! We've already had some crazy bushfires too, I envisage a few more before summer is up!!


Thanks man, I hope so! Last run the spog91 and kb didn't get too much light, they were off to the side, but this time they are set up close to the light so I can get the best outcome and decide if she's a keeper  

And holy shit dude!! That's hot as hell!! I thought 100f here was deadly hot, I can't even imagine 120f+ I'd literally die from that lol. Hopefully there isn't too many fires this year for ya, we deal with too many fires here too, lots of national forests and dry land from the drought ugh


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 21, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Looking fucking awesome as always brother keep up the great work  @eastcoastmo brother first day of flower on your girls they are killing it ill PM you a photo soon


Very much appreciate it bro  what kinda gear do ya have going? Sounds interesting


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 21, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks man, I hope so! Last run the spog91 and kb didn't get too much light, they were off to the side, but this time they are set up close to the light so I can get the best outcome and decide if she's a keeper
> 
> And holy shit dude!! That's hot as hell!! I thought 100f here was deadly hot, I can't even imagine 120f+ I'd literally die from that lol. Hopefully there isn't too many fires this year for ya, we deal with too many fires here too, lots of national forests and dry land from the drought ugh


Well, the extra light looks like it's doing them well bro, they should give you some top quality meds 
Dude, I hate the heat, we get really dry heat here as we're away from the coast with no sea breeze, it gets pretty crippling just walking to my car from work lol. I hope the fires stay away too bro, cheers for the best wishes  bloody droughts are horrible hey, this el nino is causing some severe drought here too, will only get worse over the next decade unfortunately


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 22, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Well, the extra light looks like it's doing them well bro, they should give you some top quality meds
> Dude, I hate the heat, we get really dry heat here as we're away from the coast with no sea breeze, it gets pretty crippling just walking to my car from work lol. I hope the fires stay away too bro, cheers for the best wishes  bloody droughts are horrible hey, this el nino is causing some severe drought here too, will only get worse over the next decade unfortunately


I think so too! New bulbs every 8 months, I will stand by this from now on lol. Your weather sounds about the same as mine here, just a bit hotter your way. I wanna live by the coast but it's so damn expensive! The El Nino is totally wreaking havoc here, 7 days straight of rain and it's pretty chilly. Still haven't got any snow though, but I'd actually rather snow than cold wet rain!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 22, 2015)

I got the flower tray cleaned and put back together today. Going to add some nutes and cycle for a couple days then add the plants. I'm going to do 19 instead of 16, that way I have a better coverage with the tray lid. I made the lid with 24 holes, so 16 wouldn't fit right in there  flowering 19 will leave me with 2 glue for mama's and 1 sour power OG x Chem for a mama. Fingers crossed for a good run


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I think so too! New bulbs every 8 months, I will stand by this from now on lol. Your weather sounds about the same as mine here, just a bit hotter your way. I wanna live by the coast but it's so damn expensive! The El Nino is totally wreaking havoc here, 7 days straight of rain and it's pretty chilly. Still haven't got any snow though, but I'd actually rather snow than cold wet rain!


Good call bro, always best to have everything working at it's best  
Sweet man, at least I know I'd survive ok where you are lol. Crazy you get snow though, we get it but it doesn't sit because we are down in a valley. I'd prefer snow to heaps of rain too, even though we need rain badly lol. 
Great work with the flower tray to mate, sounds like it will work perfectly


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 23, 2015)

Here's the tray bro @eastcoastmo I had to get them out today since they are a bit bigger than I planned  

They're 15" tall, all topped 1x and much bigger than the last run. Cheers to a good run  
 

The ghostriders still look funky, I'm not sure what's up with them, it's looking like the beginning of mag deficiencies, but this plant isn't prone to needing more mag. Not sure what's up and hope I'm just tripping about it. They look nothing like any other plant in the garden and it's all 8 of them doing looking funky so my hopes aren't that high that nothing is wrong. Hoping the next run looks better, this always seems to be the routine with new cuts but then when I take my own cuts it works itself out, too wierd


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's the tray bro @eastcoastmo I had to get them out today since they are a bit bigger than I planned
> 
> They're 15" tall, all topped 1x and much bigger than the last run. Cheers to a good run
> View attachment 3570965
> ...


Bro, that's a pimp setup, nice and clean  those girls all look sweet as!! Cheers to you indeed 
Did you say you just put the ghostriders into flower? My girls usually show a bit of yellow on the new shoots until they show sex, then they go back to being green again. I wouldn't stress bro, they look gorgeous to me


----------



## papapayne (Dec 23, 2015)

Hey AP,

could you possibly take a couple quick shots of how you did your larger, wood framed screen? I am planning on doing some nice Screens just like it for my 8k watt grow, so wanted to see how you set it up. Also, any tips? I will quite a few glue in the grow, so figured would ask ya since you already are doing it!


Thanks brother,

Stay free stay high 
papa


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 23, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Bro, that's a pimp setup, nice and clean  those girls all look sweet as!! Cheers to you indeed
> Did you say you just put the ghostriders into flower? My girls usually show a bit of yellow on the new shoots until they show sex, then they go back to being green again. I wouldn't stress bro, they look gorgeous to me


Thanks bro  they are about 10 days into flower, but it's showing on fan leaves  it's hard to see, I'll see if I can get a pic with the light off that shows it better, they definitely are growing Hella fast now though so I hope that's the only problem but the leaf margins are worrying me


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 23, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Hey AP,
> 
> could you possibly take a couple quick shots of how you did your larger, wood framed screen? I am planning on doing some nice Screens just like it for my 8k watt grow, so wanted to see how you set it up. Also, any tips? I will quite a few glue in the grow, so figured would ask ya since you already are doing it!
> 
> ...


Awesome bro! And no problem  here's a crappie sketch I put together quick on my phone to get the main idea, I didn't add any braces when I built them but since my trellis is made of bungee material, I should have added braces because I'm noticing some slight bowing inwards. If you're not using bungee material you won't need the braces though.

1x4 for the perimeter boards
2x3 for the legs
1x3 braces if needed (that's what I'd use)

I'll get some better pics of it but here's one I have on hand right now, always put a leg every 4 feet to be safe, I mean if there isn't any resistance pressure it might not be needed, but it's nice to be able to see the sqf of the light by seeing the legs, makes it easy to tell a 4x4 foot print  I then add a eye hook on each leg, 4" between each hook, because I use secret Jardin trellis nets (they have a hook at each corner that I can hook on to the eye hook) - best trellis I've ever used. Reusable. Last forever 15-50$ each depending on size. 4x5 about $15 and they make then 10x10 I think


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro  they are about 10 days into flower, but it's showing on fan leaves  it's hard to see, I'll see if I can get a pic with the light off that shows it better, they definitely are growing Hella fast now though so I hope that's the only problem but the leaf margins are worrying me


Ah yeah, on closer look I can see what you mean...maybe they do need some mag in some form...doesn't look too bad but some cal/mag would fix it right up as I know your other parameters are spot on


----------



## papapayne (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks man!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 24, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Thanks man!


No problem bro, if your going to build your own trellis I'd recommend those really thin strip boards (furring strips I think they're called?) and screw them to the legs at the height you want your net to be, that way you can tie the net where ever needed


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 24, 2015)

Hope everyone has a great Christmas! Or whatever you celebrate! Much love to everyone


----------



## papapayne (Dec 24, 2015)

I have a ton of extra 2x4s though so was thinking of using what I already have, as with the holidays money is tight. But I think the 2x4s will work for what your meaning. I definitely hope to be able to make it nice enough I can keep using it, and thus adjust the net height from grow to grow. Alot of the strains this cycle are stretchy strains to, so perfect for this.


----------



## SupaM (Dec 24, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hope everyone has a great Christmas! Or whatever you celebrate! Much love to everyone


Same to you, boss! .....I guess these days, I just celebrate being alive and somewhat in my right mind! lol All the very Best to you and yours as well bro!


----------



## papapayne (Dec 24, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hope everyone has a great Christmas! Or whatever you celebrate! Much love to everyone



Merry XMAS!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 25, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hope everyone has a great Christmas! Or whatever you celebrate! Much love to everyone


Merry Christmas bro! Keep on growin the dank and hope you have a wicked new years


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 25, 2015)

Thank you all! I hope everyone had a great day  

My favorite present I got was this antique brass microscope! I've been wanting it for like 16 months for a decorative type piece  
 

I also got a functional microscope that I can finally get down with the micro scene if any problems arise or just to check trichs for color Woo-hoo!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thank you all! I hope everyone had a great day
> 
> My favorite present I got was this antique brass microscope! I've been wanting it for like 16 months for a decorative type piece
> View attachment 3572051
> ...


Siiiick bro! I really want to steal (borrow) one of the electron mincroscopes from uni, that would be wicked!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2015)

Ni


AlphaPhase said:


> Thank you all! I hope everyone had a great day
> 
> My favorite present I got was this antique brass microscope! I've been wanting it for like 16 months for a decorative type piece
> View attachment 3572051
> ...


Nice Alpha
I thought i had wished you a merry christmas yesterday but looks like i never did on your thread


----------



## SupaM (Dec 26, 2015)

Def my type of gifts! Enjoy! ATB!


----------



## dafez (Dec 26, 2015)

haha nice!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 26, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Siiiick bro! I really want to steal (borrow) one of the electron mincroscopes from uni, that would be wicked!


That would be bad ass! Man, I miss all the science equipment in the lab  I never got to play with a electron microscope though, but I can only imagine 



Dr.D81 said:


> Ni
> 
> Nice Alpha
> I thought i had wished you a merry christmas yesterday but looks like i never did on your thread


Merry Christmas bro! Do you have another thread going? Link me here brotha! 


SupaM said:


> Def my type of gifts! Enjoy! ATB!


Thanks bro! You as well! 



dafez said:


> haha nice!


Thanks!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 27, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> That would be bad ass! Man, I miss all the science equipment in the lab  I never got to play with a electron microscope though, but I can only imagine
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas bro! Do you have another thread going? Link me here brotha!
> ...


Hell yeah man, would be well wicked to have one at hand  they are pretty damn cool to use!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 27, 2015)

The ghostriders are looking so much better! Stoked! Day 14 and they are starting to set buds. The stretch was nicely manageable and I think the canopy filled out decently  
 

The glue, kushberry and Spog91 are at day 35. I noticed a difference with the glue, the buds don't get nearly as big when the plant is topped a lot. I know that's the normal, but I feel the buds are a lot smaller than other plants would be when topped alot, but the net is completely filled none the less, which is what I wanted  
   
The glue sog is kicking ass this round, they are filling out so nicely and super healthy this time, hoping they put out some serious thick buds again


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 27, 2015)

Here's little video


----------



## papapayne (Dec 28, 2015)

Hey AP,

Thanks for the sketch, ended up with something very similar, only much larger. Ill get pics up at some point, but its basically 9' wide overall, then three sections, each 6 foot long, with 2 foot walk waks built in between with braces. Was sturdy enough @dr.d81s crazy ass was up walking on it pulling lights down today lol.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 28, 2015)

and no, RUI has been FUBAR since last night.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 28, 2015)

awesome video!!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 29, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I guess RIU still isn't working? Mic check one two


Think its fixed now. Been flaking what I would call alot lately.....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 28, 2015)

I guess RIU still isn't working? Mic check one two


----------



## supdro (Dec 29, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> The ghostriders are looking so much better! Stoked! Day 14 and they are starting to set buds. The stretch was nicely manageable and I think the canopy filled out decently
> View attachment 3573255
> 
> The glue, kushberry and Spog91 are at day 35. I noticed a difference with the glue, the buds don't get nearly as big when the plant is topped a lot. I know that's the normal, but I feel the buds are a lot smaller than other plants would be when topped alot, but the net is completely filled none the less, which is what I wanted
> ...


Which ebb system is that? Hoses on the bottom is the flow and grow right. Fo shoo goona steal that scrog idea but i have a few mites may try to eradicate those guys first. Are you still using the pest strips?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 29, 2015)

Holy hell, is this thing working yet? Lol



papapayne said:


> Hey AP,
> 
> Thanks for the sketch, ended up with something very similar, only much larger. Ill get pics up at some point, but its basically 9' wide overall, then three sections, each 6 foot long, with 2 foot walk waks built in between with braces. Was sturdy enough @dr.d81s crazy ass was up walking on it pulling lights down today lol.


Not a problem at all bro! That's awesome  remember that the walkways usually will become a jungle (a good thing though lol), do you have a watering wand? Probably the best thing you can have once things are packed in a trellis, I think they are $12 at Lowe's. That's awesome it's that sturdy! Don't forget to post it!  



supdro said:


> Which ebb system is that? Hoses on the bottom is the flow and grow right. Fo shoo goona steal that scrog idea but i have a few mites may try to eradicate those guys first. Are you still using the pest strips?


You got it, it's the active aqua flow and grow. I love it because the buckets fully drain so there's no roots ever sitting in stagnant water  cheap too! I just buy the expansion bucket kit when I need some more buckets to attach to it, they're only $60 for 6 bucket expansion and I think you can rum 48 buckets. I still use the strips in veg, they definitely knock out mites, but I don't think the eggs, but if you use them right before flower and kill the majority you'll make it through an 8 week flower cycle no problem, I didn't get any mites back until week 7 I think and by the time I harvested it was very minor damage by 9.5 weeks. I also have the two spotted mites which are the worst of the regular mites, so if you just have red mites, probably no issue at all


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm finally done trimming the last sea of green, just under 20 zips so right around an Oz per plant, but some had 20 some had 40g each, all in all I'm happy with it especially for 2 week veg time and rotted roots  
  

The gg4 s1 girls are beasting out, I'm loving it! Makes me want to pop more seeds just love the vigor of seeds  since there are 4 gg4 s1, I want to grow them until I harvest the ghostrider in 6 weeks, so I think they'll be mature by then, I'll do the 4 and 1 regular gg4 to see how they all match up, then make the decision for which to keep. I have 7 plants (4 glue s1, 2 gg4 and 1 Spog91) and I'd like to flower them all but I can't figure out a good footprint for 7 plants under 1 light 
 

I got 18/20 cuts potted, there's one that hasn't rooted yet and 1 that has some roots but needs to get bigger. Damn cold weather causing the cloning to slow way down. Gonna do 16 ghostrider in the ebb buckets in a month, can't wait! I think I have them dialed now, no more drooping in flower and they are looking nice, was a quick turn around for them.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 29, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'm finally done trimming the last sea of green, just under 20 zips so right around an Oz per plant, but some had 20 some had 40g each, all in all I'm happy with it especially for 2 week veg time and rotted roots
> View attachment 3574200 View attachment 3574201
> 
> The gg4 s1 girls are beasting out, I'm loving it! Makes me want to pop more seeds just love the vigor of seeds  since there are 4 gg4 s1, I want to grow them until I harvest the ghostrider in 6 weeks, so I think they'll be mature by then, I'll do the 4 and 1 regular gg4 to see how they all match up, then make the decision for which to keep. I have 7 plants (4 glue s1, 2 gg4 and 1 Spog91) and I'd like to flower them all but I can't figure out a good footprint for 7 plants under 1 light
> ...


Great work mate, 20 zips is a good haul and it looks like pure quality meds too    
Mate, those S1's are killing it! Oh to be able to get some pure glue beans, seems near impossible over this side of the pond


----------



## papapayne (Dec 29, 2015)

hot damn,

Those are some fire looking nugs.


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 29, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'm finally done trimming the last sea of green, just under 20 zips so right around an Oz per plant, but some had 20 some had 40g each, all in all I'm happy with it especially for 2 week veg time and rotted roots
> View attachment 3574200 View attachment 3574201
> 
> The gg4 s1 girls are beasting out, I'm loving it! Makes me want to pop more seeds just love the vigor of seeds  since there are 4 gg4 s1, I want to grow them until I harvest the ghostrider in 6 weeks, so I think they'll be mature by then, I'll do the 4 and 1 regular gg4 to see how they all match up, then make the decision for which to keep. I have 7 plants (4 glue s1, 2 gg4 and 1 Spog91) and I'd like to flower them all but I can't figure out a good footprint for 7 plants under 1 light
> ...


Great looking buds, U are killing it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks everyone I feel like I'm finally getting back in the groove again! Lots of changing little things and tweaking this and that and then finally things start to click! And now I can settle down with switching things up lol, thought I'm sure I'll start playing around with stuff sooner than later


----------



## supdro (Dec 30, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'm finally done trimming the last sea of green, just under 20 zips so right around an Oz per plant, but some had 20 some had 40g each, all in all I'm happy with it especially for 2 week veg time and rotted roots
> View attachment 3574200 View attachment 3574201
> 
> The gg4 s1 girls are beasting out, I'm loving it! Makes me want to pop more seeds just love the vigor of seeds  since there are 4 gg4 s1, I want to grow them until I harvest the ghostrider in 6 weeks, so I think they'll be mature by then, I'll do the 4 and 1 regular gg4 to see how they all match up, then make the decision for which to keep. I have 7 plants (4 glue s1, 2 gg4 and 1 Spog91) and I'd like to flower them all but I can't figure out a good footprint for 7 plants under 1 light
> ...


Wooow good lookin buds! Alpha do you believe in trimming the plant before hanging? I have a salad bowl trimmer and want to use it!!! And with your nute schedule are you on 500ppm or 700ppm scale? Im just using ec from now too confusing


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 30, 2015)

supdro said:


> Wooow good lookin buds! Alpha do you believe in trimming the plant before hanging? I have a salad bowl trimmer and want to use it!!! And with your nute schedule are you on 500ppm or 700ppm scale? Im just using ec from now too confusing


Thanks bro! I used to trim before hanging until a couple years ago, now I trim after hanging, much easier and the buds dry slower and smell much much better. Just pluck all the big fan leaves off, hang, then when dry, trim. My ppm meter is a 700 scale, in veg I use 1.1-1.5ec in nutes and in flower 1.4-1.6ec - hope this helps!


----------



## supdro (Dec 30, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro! I used to trim before hanging until a couple years ago, now I trim after hanging, much easier and the buds dry slower and smell much much better. Just pluck all the big fan leaves off, hang, then when dry, trim. My ppm meter is a 700 scale, in veg I use 1.1-1.5ec in nutes and in flower 1.4-1.6ec - hope this helps!


Fuck ya it does! If you were here i would buy you a brew. Thought i was on 500 scale till i cali my ph meter i was feeding at .5ec and was wondering why i was getting slow growth.


----------



## adower (Dec 30, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro! I used to trim before hanging until a couple years ago, now I trim after hanging, much easier and the buds dry slower and smell much much better. Just pluck all the big fan leaves off, hang, then when dry, trim. My ppm meter is a 700 scale, in veg I use 1.1-1.5ec in nutes and in flower 1.4-1.6ec - hope this helps!


Same here. Dry trim is like 10x easier than wet trim. I'm sad I didn't do it before.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 30, 2015)

supdro said:


> Fuck ya it does! If you were here i would buy you a brew. Thought i was on 500 scale till i cali my ph meter i was feeding at .5ec and was wondering why i was getting slow growth.


Right on bro! Glad I helped, I could go for a brew right about now lol



adower said:


> Same here. Dry trim is like 10x easier than wet trim. I'm sad I didn't do it before.


You got that right! @Aeroknow taught me a nice way to trim, kind of hedge the buds, never use the tips of the scissors, just the middle of the blades and gently snip snip, works like a charm


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 30, 2015)

I think my sour power OG x Chem has caught the glue symptoms of nematodes 

I can't even tell the difference between the two cuts now wtf, I think I'm going to have to ditch the glue and sour power plants out of the tray the glue s1 are in cuz I don't want them catching whatever this problem is. I think it's time to clean hardcore, do a lot of culling and start fresh ugh. At least the glue s1s and the next batch of ghostrider are the last grows before I have to shut down for a month or so, figure it's the best timing I guess. I'll be heading to the clone store for new flavors soon and getting a fresh start  maybe pop some more seeds. After growing these new glue seeds, I think I've lost sight of what healthy plants can do lol. Just been going round and round in circles lately battling and keeping this nematode or dud issue out of the plants, what a world it'll be with fresh gear! 


When two Completly different plants look the same, you know it's time to change something lol



And the clean up lol
 

It's time to get healthy up in hurr


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 30, 2015)

Throwback to before the sour power duded, rip spog91 

Soil 
 


Hydro
 

The elusive killer is very real


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 30, 2015)

One more for the night. 

Spinosad bad for your health and banned in Colorado. Organic stuff not so safe anymore, so let's lay the "safe to spray til harvest" thing to rest  

http://www.thecannabist.co/2015/12/30/mountain-high-suckers-marijuana-edibles-recall/45751/


----------



## papapayne (Dec 30, 2015)

dang...i just sprayed 7.5 gallons of spinosad!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 30, 2015)

papapayne said:


> dang...i just sprayed 7.5 gallons of spinosad!


No worries bro! It works very well and if you have a few weeks before harvest don't even flinch about it! Just don't spray a week or two before to give yourself a safe window. I love the stuff in veg, best thing ever for thrips!


----------



## papapayne (Dec 31, 2015)

oh yea, Im still in veg. I know i really should use a face mask at least lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 31, 2015)

papapayne said:


> oh yea, Im still in veg. I know i really should use a face mask at least lol


You're totally fine then! But definitely get a face mask when ya can, I learned the hard way and got a headache and felt wierd when I sprayed stuff after I started getting bugs  I got this sweet pink one (don't laugh lol, for some reason I have a pink respirator and a pink watering can lmao) at home Depot. I'd get the one in the pic because it comes with the cartridges and was only 30$ compared to others that were more, but some others didn't have the cartridges. I got a home Depot credit card so if I need something and don't have the funds yet I can get it and pay it off later. It's really a great card to have, no interest for a year I think. I realized all stuff sprayed really should have some sort of face mask no matter how safe or not it is, I feel anything concentrated can't be good for the health, but some stuff is definitely better than others


----------



## adower (Dec 31, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> You're totally fine then! But definitely get a face mask when ya can, I learned the hard way and got a headache and felt wierd when I sprayed stuff after I started getting bugs  I got this sweet pink one (don't laugh lol, for some reason I have a pink respirator and a pink watering can lmao) at home Depot. I'd get the one in the pic because it comes with the cartridges and was only 30$ compared to others that were more, but some others didn't have the cartridges. I got a home Depot credit card so if I need something and don't have the funds yet I can get it and pay it off later. It's really a great card to have, no interest for a year I think. I realized all stuff sprayed really should have some sort of face mask no matter how safe or not it is, I feel anything concentrated can't be good for the health, but some stuff is definitely better than others
> 
> View attachment 3575257


I got that same mask but in blue haha


----------



## adower (Dec 31, 2015)

papapayne said:


> dang...i just sprayed 7.5 gallons of spinosad!


It's all good! You're in veg you can spray whatever. Once I hit flower the only thing Ill spray on plants is Mitewash. Otherwise I just ride it out and try to use a colder environment to slow down any bugs.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 31, 2015)

adower said:


> I got that same mask but in blue haha


Hell yeah! It works great, makes me feel like a nuclear scientist when i put it on lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah! It works great, makes me feel like a nuclear scientist when i put it on lol


I haven't broke you off some of that conserve sc yet have I?
It's some potent spinosad. 3-3.5 ml/gal. I sprayed one time so far, old and young plants, they didn't even flinch
Remind me to kick you down some. I bought a big ass bottle for the russet battle


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I think my sour power OG x Chem has caught the glue symptoms of nematodes
> 
> I can't even tell the difference between the two cuts now wtf, I think I'm going to have to ditch the glue and sour power plants out of the tray the glue s1 are in cuz I don't want them catching whatever this problem is. I think it's time to clean hardcore, do a lot of culling and start fresh ugh. At least the glue s1s and the next batch of ghostrider are the last grows before I have to shut down for a month or so, figure it's the best timing I guess. I'll be heading to the clone store for new flavors soon and getting a fresh start  maybe pop some more seeds. After growing these new glue seeds, I think I've lost sight of what healthy plants can do lol. Just been going round and round in circles lately battling and keeping this nematode or dud issue out of the plants, what a world it'll be with fresh gear!
> 
> ...


you still have a grip of that chitosan left rite? You adding asperin occasionally? I haven't had that dud shit show up for a minute now. Ur probably just trippin


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 31, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> I haven't broke you off some of that conserve sc yet have I?
> It's some potent spinosad. 3-3.5 ml/gal. I sprayed one time so far, old and young plants, they didn't even flinch
> Remind me to kick you down some. I bought a big ass bottle for the russet battle


I don't have any of it but Def want to give it a try for the veggers if I see something funky. Spinosad is probably my favorite spray out of all the organic stuff I have, works so good on flying bugs


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 31, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> you still have a grip of that chitosan left rite? You adding asperin occasionally? I haven't had that dud shit show up for a minute now. Ur probably just trippin


I have a bunch of chitosan but haven't used aspirin yet, I keep forgetting. It's hard using the chitosan in the recirculating systems I wish it didn't get funky in the res lol. But yeah I think the dud is making its rounds to other plants slowly, I couldn't tell the difference between the spog91 or the glue, they looked exactly the same, was so wierd so I just ended up throwing em out and gonna focus on the s1 now. Took a while to transfer but I been noticing a slow change to the small leaves /purple stems which sucks. After getting the seedlings going and everything else looking great in the same nutes I just had to chalk it up to the mystery dud thing, not that I've had dud branches in flower but definitely it's in there, I just been holding it back I think but it definitely stunts everything and messes with the nute uptake in the plant, may / phosphorus Def with odd slow growth and little leaves. I hate little leaves they drive me nuts! Lol - all I have now in veg is the 4 s1 I'll flower under 1k and will just veg them big and then I have the 17 ghostrider and 2 sour power OG clones that just were potted, after those get flowered I'll be able to clean hard core and start fresh and get back in the flow of things. I don't think the spog91 is a keeper anyhow, it's just not sticky and I don't like the bud structure, I wanted it more calyx and less hairs, it's frosty but not sticky, too wierd


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy new year homes!

I'm loving this mendo breath still! I need and Wil be picking up a tray of this, I'm still just blown away at the yield on her and how literally all buds were like big Rock hard gum balls, zero fluff you'll see her around again soon 

I can't get the true looks of her in one pic so I took a couple in different lighting. Yup, she's a stoney bitch that gives me some energy too lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 1, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Happy new year homes!
> 
> I'm loving this mendo breath still! I need and Wil be picking up a tray of this, I'm still just blown away at the yield on her and how literally all buds were like big Rock hard gum balls, zero fluff you'll see her around again soon
> 
> ...


That mendo is pure quality bro, those buds do look rock hard and large!! Top work mate


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 1, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> That mendo is pure quality bro, those buds do look rock hard and large!! Top work mate


Thanks bro!  can't wait to pick her up again, me and Aero are going to try to make a trip to pick up some cuts at some point and she'll be one of them!


----------



## SupaM (Jan 1, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro!  can't wait to pick her up again, me and Aero are going to try to make a trip to pick up some cuts at some point and she'll be one of them!


She's def a Beaut!! Can't wait til she makes it my way....looks awesome! Happy New Year bro! ATB!


----------



## papapayne (Jan 1, 2016)

Yea, that's looking like some fire and definitely worthy of another run. You still gonna run the GG#4?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 1, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro!  can't wait to pick her up again, me and Aero are going to try to make a trip to pick up some cuts at some point and she'll be one of them!


Awesome man, looking forward to seeing you tear it up again


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks SupaM and eastcoast  



papapayne said:


> Yea, that's looking like some fire and definitely worthy of another run. You still gonna run the GG#4?


Thanks bro, I'm not gonna run the glue in the near future, just the s1's for now. I have 2 more crops left, one of ghostrider and one of the glue s1, then I have to shut down for a couple for a walk through at my pad, but I'll be keeping the veg going. Figure it'll be a good time to clean and blast off some bug bombs and pm bombs in the flower room and pick up some fresh flavors


----------



## papapayne (Jan 1, 2016)

For sure. you gonna pheno hunt some from seeds or gonna try new clone only's? Got any thing your eyeballing?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 2, 2016)

papapayne said:


> For sure. you gonna pheno hunt some from seeds or gonna try new clone only's? Got any thing your eyeballing?


I'd like to pop some seeds definitely, I'm starting a house search right now, still a ways to go and haven't found anything I like yet, but when I get some more space I'll be popping lots  as for clones I think I want dosido, mendo breath, Skywalker, platinum OG, Larry OG if I can find the good one again, bloodhound and there's a few more I'm having trouble trying to remember


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 2, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'd like to pop some seeds definitely, I'm starting a house search right now, still a ways to go and haven't found anything I like yet, but when I get some more space I'll be popping lots  as for clones I think I want dosido, mendo breath, Skywalker, platinum OG, Larry OG if I can find the good one again, bloodhound and there's a few more I'm having trouble trying to remember


If you get dosido or mendo breath you have to do a journal man. Both of those two have been out of stock (seeds) for a long time. When Ggg releases those mendo' the prices are always sky high.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 2, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> If you get dosido or mendo breath you have to do a journal man. Both of those two have been out of stock (seeds) for a long time. When Ggg releases those mendo' the prices are always sky high.


Will do man! The mendo breath is so damn good, I got 1 clone and flowered it as a tester to see if I liked it and just was in love with it. I only have a few pics of her, here she is, I can't wait to get it back and then the dosido oh Lord I can only imagine


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice. What was the flowering time with your mendo breath?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 2, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Nice. What was the flowering time with your mendo breath?


I ran her 8.5 weeks I think, maybe 9. I think that's a good harvest window for her


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 2, 2016)

Well I'm back to being curious at what the spog91 can or might do. I still have a cut left luckily. 

Day 42, 4 weeks left. Hoping to see a heavy change within the next month and make a decision to keep or cull. I like the bud size. The frost. The way she grows. The potency. What's left is the smell, bag appeal. I can't smell very well so I'll have to get a 2nd opinion on her soon.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 2, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well I'm back to being curious at what the spog91 can or might do. I still have a cut left luckily.
> 
> Day 42, 4 weeks left. Hoping to see a heavy change within the next month and make a decision to keep or cull. I like the bud size. The frost. The way she grows. The potency. What's left is the smell, bag appeal. I can't smell very well so I'll have to get a 2nd opinion on her soon.
> 
> View attachment 3576877 View attachment 3576878 View attachment 3576879


Wowsers. Fkn a nice!!!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Wowsers. Fkn a nice!!!!


Thanks man! Really can't wait to see how this run comes out, the last run wasn't dialed in at all but my old lady still says it was stronger than the glue, which is awesome. I keep forgetting to smoke it though, I only smoked it a couple times so to night I'll have to see if she's right


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 2, 2016)

Here's the sour power from the last harvest that was grown in dirt, I didn't grow it very well due to bad light bulbs and other issues . But It's frosty as hell


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 2, 2016)

@Aeroknow do you think ^^^ that's decent bag appeal? I mean it'll come out way better this run, but is that a good start at least?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 2, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> @Aeroknow do you think ^^^ that's decent bag appeal? I mean it'll come out way better this run, but is that a good start at least?


Hell yeah!
Save me a sample


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 2, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Hell yeah!
> Save me a sample


OK awesome!! Maybe there's still hope left! Lol, there's one more run of it with the ghostrider batch, and then 2 in the gg4 batch so hopefully she comes through


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 2, 2016)

Alpha, mate, all your gear has wicked bag appeal


----------



## papapayne (Jan 3, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Alpha, mate, all your gear has wicked bag appeal


Agreed!


----------



## SupaM (Jan 3, 2016)

I'll third that! Your ish is on point alpha! Period. ATB!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 3, 2016)

Well hell! Thanks yall!!  I'm my own worst critic sometimes 

I put a layer of hydroton around the pots in the veg tray for the ghostriders. I'm hoping it'll keep algae from growing on the tray and also cover the roots so they can spread out and grow a bit more. I also covered the glue s1 tray with the insulation board. Figure nows the best time to see which will work best for the roots


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 3, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well hell! Thanks yall!!  I'm my own worst critic sometimes
> 
> I put a layer of hydroton around the pots in the veg tray for the ghostriders. I'm hoping it'll keep algae from growing on the tray and also cover the roots so they can spread out and grow a bit more. I also covered the glue s1 tray with the insulation board. Figure nows the best time to see which will work best for the roots
> 
> View attachment 3577435 View attachment 3577436


We always are our worst critics bro  
Nice work with your trays, do you wash and reuse all your hydroton balls? Seems like a lot there that would add up otherwise..


----------



## papapayne (Jan 3, 2016)

Yea....I am my worst critic as well. It has been a while since I had some easy grows to...last few have all been fighting something...fighting the carport frame, root aphids, or pm. I know I am so fucking ready for a dialed in, sit back and smoke a bowl and make sure everything stays on track grow. 

Don't see one coming for a while though lol.


----------



## supdro (Jan 3, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well hell! Thanks yall!!  I'm my own worst critic sometimes
> 
> I put a layer of hydroton around the pots in the veg tray for the ghostriders. I'm hoping it'll keep algae from growing on the tray and also cover the roots so they can spread out and grow a bit more. I also covered the glue s1 tray with the insulation board. Figure nows the best time to see which will work best for the roots
> 
> View attachment 3577435 View attachment 3577436


I thought about covering my flood tray as well after watching you but if it's not broke don't fix it. I did that before and cause more issues then needed


----------



## supdro (Jan 3, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Will do man! The mendo breath is so damn good, I got 1 clone and flowered it as a tester to see if I liked it and just was in love with it. I only have a few pics of her, here she is, I can't wait to get it back and then the dosido oh Lord I can only imagine
> 
> View attachment 3576804 View attachment 3576805


Luv that bag appeal how was the smoke?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 3, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> We always are our worst critics bro
> Nice work with your trays, do you wash and reuse all your hydroton balls? Seems like a lot there that would add up otherwise..


Thanks bro  I used to wash them but recently starting with the ghostriders and glue sog I've been buying new ones, it sucks but I can't clean them fast enough  I use like 100 gallons worth so it's a huge waste to throw them out but I can't keep up with cleaning 



papapayne said:


> Yea....I am my worst critic as well. It has been a while since I had some easy grows to...last few have all been fighting something...fighting the carport frame, root aphids, or pm. I know I am so fucking ready for a dialed in, sit back and smoke a bowl and make sure everything stays on track grow.
> 
> Don't see one coming for a while though lol.


I'm in the same boat bro, it happens and it sucks! If it's not one thing it's something else, but eventually everything clicks and it's smooth sailing. You'll get things dialed soon bro. I actually can't wait to shut down for a bit for my house walk through so I can recoup, gather my thoughts and start fresh  



supdro said:


> I thought about covering my flood tray as well after watching you but if it's not broke don't fix it. I did that before and cause more issues then needed


You got that right man, never change anything that isn't broke  my best grows were from covered trays with suspended net pots, but since I switched to using bigger pots and not covering the tray I'm constantly battling algae. It sucks! I just bought some beneficial bacteria that fights algae though, hoping it works better than the stuff I'm using now that doesn't work unless I add more than I want to add  also, I really want the roots to spread out instead of the light hitting them and causing problems. The smoke is AWESOME day time smoke! Holy potent, zoom zoom, I think that's why my old lady likes it, she'll to to work cleaning like a mad man after she smokes it lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 3, 2016)

I hit day 42 with the glue ebb buckets today. They're doing OK, I think I'll beat my last yield but I don't think I'll hit the mark I wanted to. They're starting to fade a little which sucks because I'm taking them 10 weeks so it's a little early to fade. They're still greenish so I'll up the nutes a bit to see if that helps. 
  

I'm at day 9ish with the glue sog. SOOOOOOO much better than the last!! They're already bigger than the last round was at harvest time, the canopy is 2x as thick and so much more healthy  I think this run will be the best one yet. Just hope they don't get TOO big lol. 
 

Here's the ghostrider at day 21. Buds are setting and I think the stretch is over. The canopy is pretty decent. Still showing the mag like deficiencies but it hasn't progressed which is good. 
 

The spog91 looks beautiful, here's her 
 

Again, I think the ghostrider are funky cuz it's their first run in my room and probably are just used to another environment, that's what I'm hoping anyway. The next batch of clones are looking good now and growing much faster that the first batch. 

The bad news. I think the glue nematodes or sickness or whatever the hell it is spread to 2 of my glue s1 babies, unless they were in the seed, I've heard it can go in seeds wtf, scary lol. But, it's always the glue that give me root problems and 3/4 glue s1 had their roots go brown and mushy while 1 is looking perfect. All of the plants look fairly healthy,so I'm not sure what to think. If it was something in my res, all of them would be showing the same issues, but that's not the case.. So I'm stumped. I cut off all the brown roots, now the tray is covered (could be algae attacking them? No idea) so I'll see what happens. I'm realizing it's been the glues that give me root problems. Then the Spog 91 got the same issue after months.. It's a head scratcher but that's why I got rid of the glue and I really really hope the s1s pull through. It's really driving me crazy because 1 whole batch of glue will all get messed up, then the next after I clone myself grow roots fine and rock out. Ugh


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 3, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro  I used to wash them but recently starting with the ghostriders and glue sog I've been buying new ones, it sucks but I can't clean them fast enough  I use like 100 gallons worth so it's a huge waste to throw them out but I can't keep up with cleaning
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat bro, it happens and it sucks! If it's not one thing it's something else, but eventually everything clicks and it's smooth sailing. You'll get things dialed soon bro. I actually can't wait to shut down for a bit for my house walk through so I can recoup, gather my thoughts and start fresh
> ...


Wow bro, 100 gallons is heaps, totally understand why you don't wash any more!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 3, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I hit day 42 with the glue ebb buckets today. They're doing OK, I think I'll beat my last yield but I don't think I'll hit the mark I wanted to. They're starting to fade a little which sucks because I'm taking them 10 weeks so it's a little early to fade. They're still greenish so I'll up the nutes a bit to see if that helps.
> View attachment 3577749 View attachment 3577750
> 
> I'm at day 9ish with the glue sog. SOOOOOOO much better than the last!! They're already bigger than the last round was at harvest time, the canopy is 2x as thick and so much more healthy  I think this run will be the best one yet. Just hope they don't get TOO big lol.
> ...


Looking amazing as always bro! Sucks balls though, to hear of your root problems again. I wish I could help with some advice  best of luck getting on top of it mate!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 3, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow bro, 100 gallons is heaps, totally understand why you don't wash any more!!


Totally bro, it's too much to handle! Some time I'd like to get a huge garbage can and a fee bottles of really good enzymes so I can soak the used ones for a month to eat up all the dead roots and make them clean. It's just that the enzymes that work well for dead roots are so expensive and it's cheaper to buy new hydroton at the moment, or need practical. But I hate not recycling them so someday I'll start for sure 



eastcoastmo said:


> Looking amazing as always bro! Sucks balls though, to hear of your root problems again. I wish I could help with some advice  best of luck getting on top of it mate!


Thanks bro, and tell me about it! I wish I could just figure out exactly what the issue is and have an exact cure for it! Ugh, it's stressful. 

Here's the healthy plant and roots
  



Here's what the rest look like, all are in the same system, so it's something attacking the other plants I think but hasn't made its way to the good plant. I'd say pythium, but it can't be as all would be screwed up by now  this pic was after I cleaned the roots off but here's the roots in the pic. The plant itself looks OK but definitely not as vibrant as the other good one and I can tell there's more issues to come. I think this is just the beginning


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 4, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Totally bro, it's too much to handle! Some time I'd like to get a huge garbage can and a fee bottles of really good enzymes so I can soak the used ones for a month to eat up all the dead roots and make them clean. It's just that the enzymes that work well for dead roots are so expensive and it's cheaper to buy new hydroton at the moment, or need practical. But I hate not recycling them so someday I'll start for sure
> 
> 
> Thanks bro, and tell me about it! I wish I could just figure out exactly what the issue is and have an exact cure for it! Ugh, it's stressful.
> ...


Totally get it bro, I'd be doing the same  

Man, that is totally whack what's happening. Can you up the bennies maybe? Only thing I had thought of was pythium too but as you said, it would affect all of them.....sorry I can't help mate, really wish I could. The girls are still looking good though mate, the happy one looks a lot better though. Those S1's are pimping mate


----------



## adower (Jan 4, 2016)

Thad def looks like root rot. Sucks man. I hate trying to narrow down problems ghat only show in certain plants. It's like guess and check.


----------



## supdro (Jan 4, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Totally bro, it's too much to handle! Some time I'd like to get a huge garbage can and a fee bottles of really good enzymes so I can soak the used ones for a month to eat up all the dead roots and make them clean. It's just that the enzymes that work well for dead roots are so expensive and it's cheaper to buy new hydroton at the moment, or need practical. But I hate not recycling them so someday I'll start for sure
> 
> 
> Thanks bro, and tell me about it! I wish I could just figure out exactly what the issue is and have an exact cure for it! Ugh, it's stressful.
> ...


No bueno on the roots. I been using ur same bennies. Did your roots look better with h2o2? Or try the cloner chlorine solution?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Totally get it bro, I'd be doing the same
> 
> Man, that is totally whack what's happening. Can you up the bennies maybe? Only thing I had thought of was pythium too but as you said, it would affect all of them.....sorry I can't help mate, really wish I could. The girls are still looking good though mate, the happy one looks a lot better though. Those S1's are pimping mate


That's what I did last night, I upped the bennies and added a full dose back in the res, hoping to figure it out, it's so wierd, since I covered the tray the algae is gone now, so that's a plus in the right direction


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 4, 2016)

adower said:


> Thad def looks like root rot. Sucks man. I hate trying to narrow down problems ghat only show in certain plants. It's like guess and check.


For real bro, I hate guess work! If it's algae that did it, I just got some new bennies that kill algae, so I'll throw that into the mix soon. Hoping I can get some new root growth, there's about 4 weeks left I can veg them, so plenty of time to hope they can get back on track


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 4, 2016)

supdro said:


> No bueno on the roots. I been using ur same bennies. Did your roots look better with h2o2? Or try the cloner chlorine solution?


Good question, I was getting the same brown root problem all along on the glue, even with using h2o2, pool shock or bennies, but the other gears roots always grow healthy. I think maybe a fungus or some sort of micro bug like the nematodes could be messing with the glue. It's also random, some batches of glue will grow perfect and roots will be fine, then the next batch will get brown roots, it's like a cycle. Kind of driving me crazy now because if it's just a fungal or bug I should ditch the plants but if it's just something dumb I can fix easily I'd hate to throw them out  I figure I'll just let them go for another few weeks since I have nothing else to veg, and then just hope for the best


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 4, 2016)

Some awesome good news I have is after only covering the veg tray with a 1" layer of hydroton around the pots, the roots in the ghostrider are BRIGHT white and growing awesome and freely!! That's exactly what I wanted, the light not pruning the roots as soon as they come out of the pot  These are huge yet since they're only like a week or less old, but still good none the less!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 4, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's what I did last night, I upped the bennies and added a full dose back in the res, hoping to figure it out, it's so wierd, since I covered the tray the algae is gone now, so that's a plus in the right direction


Good stuff bro, hope it sorts itself out hey! 
Sounds like an algae or cyanobacteria if covering it seems to have worked.....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Good stuff bro, hope it sorts itself out hey!
> Sounds like an algae or cyanobacteria if covering it seems to have worked.....


I hope it's just algae, though if it is cyanobacteria I know what to use (the enthtomyacin capsules). Hoping for the best for them, I think what I'll do is get some more hydroton and take the tray cover off the s1 glue and use the hydroton instead. Hopefully the roots start growing soon, the plant seems to be looking worse today though


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 4, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I hope it's just algae, though if it is cyanobacteria I know what to use (the enthtomyacin capsules). Hoping for the best for them, I think what I'll do is get some more hydroton and take the tray cover off the s1 glue and use the hydroton instead. Hopefully the roots start growing soon, the plant seems to be looking worse today though


I hope so too bro, at least it's treatable!! No good man, hope they pick up for you soon!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 4, 2016)

Dude @Aeroknow did you see this? Nikki sold 2/3 of them jewelry last week and one of their wives came in today to return something because her husband was in jail. Holy. Shit. 

http://fox43.com/2016/01/03/california-deputy-busted-in-york-county-drug-ring/


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 4, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Dude @Aeroknow did you see this? Nikki sold 2/3 of them jewelry last week and one of their wives came in today to return something because her husband was in jail. Holy. Shit.
> 
> http://fox43.com/2016/01/03/california-deputy-busted-in-york-county-drug-ring/


Someone fucking narced. Motherfuckers!
I guess people are still pulling off some decent crops outdoors despite measure A huh? Dude right above my buddy, right where they're from, pulled off a pretty good one too. Luckies!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 4, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Someone fucking narced. Motherfuckers!
> I guess people are still pulling off some decent crops outdoors despite measure A huh? Dude right above my buddy, right where they're from, pulled off a pretty good one too. Luckies!


Lucky bastards! Man I'd kill for an outdoor run. One of those dudes was a cop! He's the only one that didn't buy anything, I wonder if he was undercover or something, fucking insane shit, fuck driving to Pennsylvania with that much lol, crazy


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 4, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lucky bastards! Man I'd kill for an outdoor run. One of those dudes was a cop! He's the only one that didn't buy anything, I wonder if he was undercover or something, fucking insane shit, fuck driving to Pennsylvania with that much lol, crazy


I seriously doubt the cop was in on it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 4, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I seriously doubt the cop was in on it.


Yeah he was probably just a Rouge cop or something. I read that it might be a huge underground crime ring or something, 3 pit Bulls or something? They seized a t shirt with that name on it or something, I can't wait to see how it all pans out, feels like watching a movie lol. I bet it goes so deep


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 4, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yeah he was probably just a Rouge cop or something. I read that it might be a huge underground crime ring or something, 3 pit Bulls or something? They seized a t shirt with that name on it or something, I can't wait to see how it all pans out, feels like watching a movie lol. I bet it goes so deep


Im very sure we'll hear all about it


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 5, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Im very sure we'll hear all about it


For sure  yo the next batch of ghostriders are vegging so nice!! The little layer of hydroton around the pots is working so good, I'm gonna pick up another bag and do the same around the glue s1, I think the algae has been messing hard core with the plants. I also got some beneficial bacteria specifically for algae, so it's a double punch  I already topped them all and it's only been like 6 days or something since I planted, I can't wait to see how they do cuz the batch in flower has started picking up some speed now and not looking too bad


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm getting that quick growth where the tops are lime green and silky  about fucking time! Lolol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 5, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'm getting that quick growth where the tops are lime green and silky  about fucking time! Lolol
> 
> View attachment 3578652


Nice. 
If harborside has a decent drop tomorrow, i'm probably making the trek Wednesday. I'll lettu know


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 5, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice.
> If harborside has a decent drop tomorrow, i'm probably making the trek Wednesday. I'll lettu know


Alright awesome, hopefully they got the flavs


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 5, 2016)

Good to see the lime green growth bro, very happy for you  
My girls (and possible boys) have finally come back nicely, besides a bit too much N which I have backed off on now...what do you think?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Good to see the lime green growth bro, very happy for you
> My girls (and possible boys) have finally come back nicely, besides a bit too much N which I have backed off on now...what do you think?
> View attachment 3578716
> View attachment 3578717


Those are looking nice bro! They really filled out since the last pic  Holy flavors for days, this makes me want to pop some seeds so bad now lol, what is that power nap one, that sounds awesome, and what's the blp? Man Definitely keep me updated on those


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 5, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Those are looking nice bro! They really filled out since the last pic  Holy flavors for days, this makes me want to pop some seeds so bad now lol, what is that power nap one, that sounds awesome, and what's the blp? Man Definitely keep me updated on those


Thanks bro, I probably would've lost them if you hadn't helped me out, so thank you  they are kicking along now!! 
The powernap is white nightmare x blue power, both parents are known to bring major frost and potency! The BLP is blue lime pie, key lime pie x blue power. I'm really excited to see how they turn out, cant wait to try some of this dank


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 5, 2016)

Also meant to tell you that I have a little journal going if you want to keep an eye on the progress..
https://www.rollitup.org/t/a-few-pics-before-the-journal.890361/


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Also meant to tell you that I have a little journal going if you want to keep an eye on the progress..
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/a-few-pics-before-the-journal.890361/


Hell yeah I want to follow!! Awesome bro I'm subbing up now


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 5, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah I want to follow!! Awesome bro I'm subbing up now


Awesome bro, will be good to have you in there


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 5, 2016)

So I made a decision i felt would be best right now. I have culled all 3 4 glue s1 plants. I figure if they don't get better in the next 5 weeks, I'll be fucked. So what I did was take 24 of the best cuts off of them. I figure 2 weeks to root, 3-4 weeks veg and flower the best 9. Would be way better than flowering only 4 that I'm not sure will be healthy enough in 5 weeks. Also, this way I'll have more than 1 of each in flower and should get a better idea of the growth / yield of each plant, and a better total yield to boot. 

I'm not sure exactly what is going on, since when I looked at the roots, 3/4 were totally messed up but 1 was so damn healthy and packed the pot with nice roots. I did find some brown stuff in my tubing and on my pump. Brown slime? I don't know. 

My plan now is I'll use ridomil. It's a systemic fungicide though, so I don't want to use it, but I need to fix whatever is going on. So don't judge me. I'm going to use to to hopefully clear the problem in veg, and it'll be gone by harvest no doubt. I don't want to lose these plants /clones so a systemic is a must right now. I am ditching an old pump I was using and have a newer one I haven't used much (in case something nasty was in there). Since root rot is systemic, I need a systemic prevention on the clones. 

It's time to kick some root funk ass!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 5, 2016)

Sorry you had to do this man but it sounds like you have thought long and hard about it, so I know you'll get it sorted bro  those clones look nice healthy too mate!! That slime though, could quite easily be the pump, it gets hot so the temp would be perfect for pythium to get established. I used to sterilise the crap out of mine every few weeks just so it didn't build up!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sorry you had to do this man but it sounds like you have thought long and hard about it, so I know you'll get it sorted bro  those clones look nice healthy too mate!! That slime though, could quite easily be the pump, it gets hot so the temp would be perfect for pythium to get established. I used to sterilise the crap out of mine every few weeks just so it didn't build up!


Thanks bro, I hope I made the right choice! I know this systemic fungicide will take care of it for sure, it was $130 for a pint, so it better work! I really think that the problem was I had 2 old original glue in the same tray I was begging the s1 in, then slowly the s1 started looking bad.. Since pythium is systemic, even the clones could potentially get root rot even though the system is clean. I think that maybe that's what's been happening, just passing it on from generation to generation.. Since I always veg the same strain in its own tray, it's been glue that gets it, but nothing else. Last couple gdp plants were good, some glue were good even, but when 1 has it usually the whole tray has it, if none have it all are fine.. So I think I just keep passing it on from grow to grow  this fungicide will get inside the plant and kill it so my future generation of clones will be fine, so I'm hoping to use it for one or two veg cycles, then I should be able to go back to using bennies. I'm only using the fungicide on the glue though since all the other strains never have an issue (wierd as hell right?!?)

Man, I'm so over the guessing game it's time to fix it lol

Here's the ghostrider roots after putting in the layer of hydroton, they are stretching out their legs  I think it's going to work great, only been a couple days  probably the longest root outside of the pot I've had in veg since they don't get air pruned and they are covered again lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 6, 2016)

The glue sog has begun to hit the trellis. I did something a big different this time, I never raised the light. I set the light about 3' above the plants and let them grow up to the light, I think I'll be doing this from now on because it seems if I put the light at 2' above the plants from the start, they get a little deficiencies from the intensity I think. These haven't shown any issue and that's all changed so I figure that's been the culprit 
 

Been a Hella rainy week. Even the dogs are feeling the effects of the dark and dreary days.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 6, 2016)

Well, that makes dhn cuts easy to locate in san ho

@Aeroknow 

 

Thursday mornings.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 6, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> The glue sog has begun to hit the trellis. I did something a big different this time, I never raised the light. I set the light about 3' above the plants and let them grow up to the light, I think I'll be doing this from now on because it seems if I put the light at 2' above the plants from the start, they get a little deficiencies from the intensity I think. These haven't shown any issue and that's all changed so I figure that's been the culprit
> View attachment 3579752
> 
> Been a Hella rainy week. Even the dogs are feeling the effects of the dark and dreary days.
> View attachment 3579753 View attachment 3579754


When the weather gets better, we should set our dogs free together at the dogpark up here. That would be fun.
Probably be one big humpfest


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 6, 2016)

I really hope the fungicide works for you bro, I can only imagine how frustrating it must be, especially when everything else looks perfect! I have faith bro, lots of faith  
Great call with adding the hydroton balls, that ghostrider is lapping it up by the looks of it  
Man, that glue sog is RIDICULOUS! They seem to fill in so quickly, love it  love your dogs too mate, they look exhausted lol.
I wonder how hard it would be to get clones over to Oz without being nailed by customs...hmmm ha ha ha
I'm so going to start a clone dispensary when it gets legalised here, money to be made!!


----------



## papapayne (Jan 7, 2016)

You know AP, i love organics, and try my best to adhere to it. I'll tell ya what though...I ever see even one root aphid, or one trace of brood mites, you bet I am gonna pull out the nuke. somethings you don't take chances with, something that rots the roots sounds like something like that to me. So don't sweat it!

The glue is looking good, I have 3 gg#4 (your cut) in 10gs going to flower next. I have been loving her hash so damn much, and shes such nice smoke. Awesome seeing you killing it with them to! I am hoping they preform for me like they do for you! 

Stay free, stay high

papa


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 7, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> When the weather gets better, we should set our dogs free together at the dogpark up here. That would be fun.
> Probably be one big humpfest


Lmao, that would be epic, but I think Pluto would never come back  he's a wild untamed beast and runs for legit 5+ hours before coming home (when he gets loose) but I'm not sure how it would go in a place he's never been :/


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 7, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I really hope the fungicide works for you bro, I can only imagine how frustrating it must be, especially when everything else looks perfect! I have faith bro, lots of faith
> Great call with adding the hydroton balls, that ghostrider is lapping it up by the looks of it
> Man, that glue sog is RIDICULOUS! They seem to fill in so quickly, love it  love your dogs too mate, they look exhausted lol.
> I wonder how hard it would be to get clones over to Oz without being nailed by customs...hmmm ha ha ha
> I'm so going to start a clone dispensary when it gets legalised here, money to be made!!


Oh the frustration is very real  I'll dose them with the fungicide a week after I transplant them out of the cloner and hope for the best! And thanks bro, I love my dogs, they are just like people with their personalities  I'm not sure how clones would do all that way, especially how long it would take, on top of customs, I wish it was not so taboo! I heard Australia passed a mj law of some sort though! Do you know what that was that passed into law? Is it medical mj?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 7, 2016)

papapayne said:


> You know AP, i love organics, and try my best to adhere to it. I'll tell ya what though...I ever see even one root aphid, or one trace of brood mites, you bet I am gonna pull out the nuke. somethings you don't take chances with, something that rots the roots sounds like something like that to me. So don't sweat it!
> 
> The glue is looking good, I have 3 gg#4 (your cut) in 10gs going to flower next. I have been loving her hash so damn much, and shes such nice smoke. Awesome seeing you killing it with them to! I am hoping they preform for me like they do for you!
> 
> ...


It's a stressful call for sure bro, but like you said sometimes the nukes have to come out and one and done it! I've tried so many things for like at least 10 months now, just keeping it at bay or having it ruin plants here and there and I'm so over it, I just want to get the vigor back into them so I can see the potential, if I can't have a new strain that's healthy with good roots, I'll never truly know if it's good  I figure if I can kill the issue now and give the offspring a healthy start from here on out, that'll be the best thing I can do and then I won't have to keep struggling with it  

You're gonna kill it in 10 gal dude! She loves her root space! Do you have a journal going on? If so tag me for sure! And dude, the hash, oh Lord the glue hash!!! It's been ny favorite strain to work with for the past year, biggest damn yielder I've had I think, definitely the biggest in a extremely long time and the smell and taste is just wild, super terpy! Like a Cologne or something, that's all I can think of when I got a big bag of glue buds, smells like Cologne and then the hash is like 10x the stank  hey, I'm not sure what nutes your using or if your organics, but keep the glue on some nitrogen in flower for at least 3 weeks, even 4, she seems to be loving it. I've been using 50/50 bloom and grow nutes the first month and they've been the best yet


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 7, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh the frustration is very real  I'll dose them with the fungicide a week after I transplant them out of the cloner and hope for the best! And thanks bro, I love my dogs, they are just like people with their personalities  I'm not sure how clones would do all that way, especially how long it would take, on top of customs, I wish it was not so taboo! I heard Australia passed a mj law of some sort though! Do you know what that was that passed into law? Is it medical mj?


That really sucks man, especially since you are growing it for meds! Kill that shit any way you can bro  
Lol, dogs are freakin cool animals, very smart and so loyal!!
Yeah I don't think they'd survive unless it went with FedEx or someone that can get it here within a few days, I've sent them to mates in Australia that took over a week and they survived well, bit worse for wear but otherwise good. It's the customs that scare me, if they pic me up for it, it would be jail time! 
Yeah man, they passed a medical mj law in New South Wales. Basically so they can trial it for cancer and terminally ill patients. It's a start but still a long way off being anything substantial like you guys have over there!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 7, 2016)

Here's the kushberry. They're looking funky  much different than last run, figured I'd give them a go in dirt but no dice on her again, oh well  
 

Ghostrider OG v2.0 starting some frost now. The deficiencies haven't progressed, I'm assuming the light was too close for them as well because it stopped when I raised it. Smelling pretty good, I think I'm getting the lemon pledge smell from them already  
 

And the glue are starting to chunk up. Everything is starting to fade in this batch, a little earlier than I wanted since I want to run them 10 weeks. Oh well, can't win them all


----------



## papapayne (Jan 7, 2016)

They all look fire!

So the kushberry didn't turn out a keeper? Thats to bad if so. Such is life, not everything can be winners.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 7, 2016)

papapayne said:


> They all look fire!
> 
> So the kushberry didn't turn out a keeper? Thats to bad if so. Such is life, not everything can be winners.


Thanks bro, the kushberry just doesn't have enough funk, the smell is outrageous and excellent though, but that's about all she has going for her. The hydro run came out much better I think, the soil run I topped much more and it shows on the bud size, but that set aside, she is pretty much the same as last run as far as the end product will be I have a feeling. She's not bad, but just not better than any of the other gear so I gotta cull her  I wish I could keep her flavor and smell though because it's really really potent, very berry.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 7, 2016)

yep, just didn't get the winning pheno that had the smell, taste, and potency. Sometimes it happens that way! Always more beans to plant


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 8, 2016)

papapayne said:


> yep, just didn't get the winning pheno that had the smell, taste, and potency. Sometimes it happens that way! Always more beans to plant


It definitely happens more times than not lol, but that's the fun part of the hunt, after a couple years of popping seeds and then that Holy grail pops up, it's an awesome moment


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 8, 2016)

This systemic fungicide has me feeling much better about using it. It's used on tobacco, so that's the closest to mj as a label can get. Also used on fruit and veggies.  also it mentions no til, so I don't think it'll mess with my bennies!


----------



## papapayne (Jan 8, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> It definitely happens more times than not lol, but that's the fun part of the hunt, after a couple years of popping seeds and then that Holy grail pops up, it's an awesome moment


Yea! The holy grail is what I am looking for


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 8, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Yea! The holy grail is what I am looking for


We will indeed find it! All it takes is determination


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> We will indeed find it! All it takes is determination


Absofuckinglutely


----------



## supdro (Jan 9, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> This systemic fungicide has me feeling much better about using it. It's used on tobacco, so that's the closest to mj as a label can get. Also used on fruit and veggies.  also it mentions no til, so I don't think it'll mess with my bennies!
> 
> View attachment 3581097


That's good news for you. Are you still using the pond zyme? I started getting a lil brownish roots too. Im going to a dead rez since i use dyna gro mineral nutes instead of organic. I know you were against h2o2 because of cost how about chlorine did it work for you?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 9, 2016)

supdro said:


> That's good news for you. Are you still using the pond zyme? I started getting a lil brownish roots too. Im going to a dead rez since i use dyna gro mineral nutes instead of organic. I know you were against h2o2 because of cost how about chlorine did it work for you?


I still am using pond zyme and hydroguard. I've changed from API algae fix to API microbial algae clean (it's more bennies that specifically kill algae). I use salts for nutrients as well, the maxi series from gh. H2o2 is good and pool shock chlorine is also good. I ran the pool shock for a few years, I just wish I had a chlorine ppm meter while I was using it because it's kind of a guessing game. I think for hydro, 1.2ppm of chlorine is needed to keep the res sterile, but don't quote me, it could be 1.5ppm  are you're roots covered? Were you using hydroguard? Is it just the roots that are outside of the pot getting brown? I swear by this, keep those roots covered. As soon as I stopped covering my roots last year, that's the only time I had any issues. Also, are you keeping your water Temps below 70 degrees? That helps a lot too, but i think light getting on the root zone is what allows bad stuff to happen


----------



## supdro (Jan 9, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I still am using pond zyme and hydroguard. I've changed from API algae fix to API microbial algae clean (it's more bennies that specifically kill algae). I use salts for nutrients as well, the maxi series from gh. H2o2 is good and pool shock chlorine is also good. I ran the pool shock for a few years, I just wish I had a chlorine ppm meter while I was using it because it's kind of a guessing game. I think for hydro, 1.2ppm of chlorine is needed to keep the res sterile, but don't quote me, it could be 1.5ppm  are you're roots covered? Were you using hydroguard? Is it just the roots that are outside of the pot getting brown? I swear by this, keep those roots covered. As soon as I stopped covering my roots last year, that's the only time I had any issues. Also, are you keeping your water Temps below 70 degrees? That helps a lot too, but i think light getting on the root zone is what allows bad stuff to happen


I started doing ebb&grow and tables after reading about you, homebrewer, and al bfuct. I copied you on the flood table no cover though but all the api products. all the babies are in 4in net pots filled with hydroton some have white roots some dont... Not sure what the rez temps are..its 75-80 in the room. May get a res temp guage today! Thinking i should dump the rez and start over. What do you think? The reason i mentioned dead rez and pool shock is because i wanted to veg in the cloner see what would happen. I put in nutes and shock and they look great and growing stong compared to ebb table. Started the aero after and already passed up the table ....ugh!


----------



## adower (Jan 9, 2016)

supdro said:


> That's good news for you. Are you still using the pond zyme? I started getting a lil brownish roots too. Im going to a dead rez since i use dyna gro mineral nutes instead of organic. I know you were against h2o2 because of cost how about chlorine did it work for you?


.5 ml bleach/gal of water. That's what I use for a sterile res. Never had an issue.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 9, 2016)

Alpha mate, those buds are looking mighty tasty!! Sorry to hear about the kushberry, that GTH looks dank af though and the glue...wow, chunking up nicely  
Top stuff on the fungicide too, hope it works well bro!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 9, 2016)

supdro said:


> I started doing ebb&grow and tables after reading about you, homebrewer, and al bfuct. I copied you on the flood table no cover though but all the api products. all the babies are in 4in net pots filled with hydroton some have white roots some dont... Not sure what the rez temps are..its 75-80 in the room. May get a res temp guage today! Thinking i should dump the rez and start over. What do you think? The reason i mentioned dead rez and pool shock is because i wanted to veg in the cloner see what would happen. I put in nutes and shock and they look great and growing stong compared to ebb table. Started the aero after and already passed up the table ....ugh!


I think your res Temps are too high, that will certainly cause issues at 75-80, at 75 no matter what disinfectant you use will pose a possible threat to root problems. You can veg in cloner just make sure to adjust pH and ppm. I'm guessing the light /air meeting your roots with a res temp that isn't monitored is an issue. Aero is 10x better than ebb and flow though, if you have that dialed in I'd say conform to that system


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 9, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Alpha mate, those buds are looking mighty tasty!! Sorry to hear about the kushberry, that GTH looks dank af though and the glue...wow, chunking up nicely
> Top stuff on the fungicide too, hope it works well bro!!


Thanks bro


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 9, 2016)

Oh, the difference between ebb flow and Aero, which I mentioned, is that the roots are covered, eh? That's that only difference I can think of @supdro


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 10, 2016)

Day 49 gg4, sour power OG x Chem 91. I've begun some defoliation at the top of the canopy. 
 
Gg4 - the last time you'll see her around. The last of the glue cuts I had have been culled. After reading extensively about the dudding problem, there's some chatter that it could be viral. If that's the case, it will /can show in seeds, spread to other plants, similar to what I've experienced. I guess most of California and Colorado are contamined. Makes me think wtf is going on here? If you have a glue, odds are it will show up. When is the only question. It's also showing on OG plants, gsc and other well known strains and completely ruining a lot of growers gardens. I'm not going to take any more risk with it 
 

Spog91 - pretty sure she is a keeper now. About 99% sure. She's dense as rocks. Big buds. Very crystallized. Smells good I guess, I can't really smell it but my friends say it smells great


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 10, 2016)

Gg4 19 plant sea of green at day 14. Beasting and looking nice imo. Feeding 50/50 maxigro and maxibloom @ 1.6ec - buds are setting in already. 
  

Ghostrider OG v2.0 with 1 Spog91 at day 28. Switching over to maxibloom soon. Running 1.7ec 
 

Ghostrider OG v2.0 
 

Sour power OG x Chem 91


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 10, 2016)

Ghostrider OG v2.0 at a little over a week in veg getting prepared to rock out in some ebb buckets in a few weeks  already running 1.5-1.6ec of a mix of maxi series. Not really sure the ratios though. I've added an airstone to this res. Seems to be helping a bit and keeping the bennies a bit happier. Just experimenting with it at the moment.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 10, 2016)

Dude, those Ghost OG and SPOG91 look awesome


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 10, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Dude, those Ghost OG and SPOG91 look awesome


Thanks you figgy  I'm pretty excited to see how they come out!


----------



## papapayne (Jan 10, 2016)

Looking epic AP!

Sucks about the culling of GG#4. that's to bad!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 10, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Looking epic AP!
> 
> Sucks about the culling of GG#4. that's to bad!


Thanks bro! And for sure it sucks bad because it's probably one of the heavier yielding good cuts out there  but the things I've been seeing first hand and hearing and reading about, good lord, it's a virus waiting to happen 

Check this out if ya want

https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/dudded-stunted-and-runted-plants.63709/page-29

Lots of scary, yet informative info


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 10, 2016)

@Aeroknow 

What do you think about this? This one I haven't topped or anything. Roots are healthy.. You think it's got the funk now? It's a ghostrider..


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Mohican (Jan 11, 2016)

Happy New Year Alpha! Garden is looking killer as always 

I don't accept any clones from people any more. So much corruption and competition to be the top strain that you never know what will happen. 

Not everybody is a happy organic hippy like me 


Thanks for posting this info. I have heard from a production farmer that he was not impressed with it.

I will stick with my old school sativa strains. AK and Bubba seem to be winners also.

Here are some Ace Purple Haze x Local Paki Punch:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 11, 2016)

Happy new year MO! And thanks  

I totally hear ya, the clone scene seems to be causing issues slowly for people's gardens around the globe. All it takes to spread something fast is a clone distributer that didn't take precautions when taking cuttings and then 100s or even 1000s of clones are sold, then cloned by the buyers since they look good at first, then give those to friends, and next thing you know a virus (or whatever is going on at the moment) infects 1000s of gardens and even potentially causes people to lose all their plants and strains. No good! 

By not taking cuts you skip all the potential problems that's for sure 

I still haven't tried the Bubba! That was one that has always been a good cut from what I hear. 

Purple haze and paki?! Holy saliva! Have you grown those out yet? That sounds amazing, how long of a flower on those do ya think? 



Mohican said:


> Happy New Year Alpha! Garden is looking killer as always
> 
> I don't accept any clones from people any more. So much corruption and competition to be the top strain that you never know what will happen.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 11, 2016)

I've added ridomil Gold to the ghostrider reservoir at 2ml for 20 gallons. The first flood will be in an hour. Let's pray the plants don't die  I don't see any root issues at all, but as a precaution I figured I'd give it a go and see how plants react. I did notice some sizzling in the water when I added it, kind of like h2o2 would do, not sure if that's normal. Maybe it's already killing pyhtium or furisium in the water (hopefully).

I've also added 5 drops per gallon to the cloner with the glue s1s in them.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 11, 2016)

Here's an update with the results of keeping the roots covered for 7 days. 
 


Not too shabby. I may give rockwool blocks a try with this method of using hydroton as a root cover. Just not sure how to go about planting a Aero clone into rw blocks.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 11, 2016)

Everything is still alive! Woo-hoo! The cloner has so much foam bubbles on top of the water now, not too much in the reservoir for the ghostriders. All 8 of the gg4 s1 #4 clones have root nubs/small roots coming out now at day 6. If the ridomil doesn't kill them I'll be extremely happy. Nothing has started to root in cloner #2 that has the other s1 cuts in it. At least the 8 cuts of the best looking s1 appear that they'll make it  that'll fill a full light and I'll be able to clone those for the next run.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 12, 2016)

Holy shit Alpha, those spog and gg4 buds are frosty as hell!! Sorry you had to ditch the gg4 but it sounds like the best call to make, that virus is some scary shit  your garden just looks amazing bro and I really hope you've knocked the funk on the head now!!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 12, 2016)

I have not tried it yet, just collected the seeds. Paki is a fast Pakistani strain and so it should be an interesting mix.

I am currently keeping the second round of Rebar clones going and also working on a new local strain called SRS. It is a super plant in every category. 

SRS:



Paki Punch bonsai mainline:




Paki harvest:








Smells like old school incense hash!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## papapayne (Jan 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I have not tried it yet, just collected the seeds. Paki is a fast Pakistani strain and so it should be an interesting mix.
> 
> I am currently keeping the second round of Rebar clones going and also working on a new local strain called SRS. It is a super plant in every category.
> 
> ...




mmmmm [email protected]!!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 12, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Holy shit Alpha, those spog and gg4 buds are frosty as hell!! Sorry you had to ditch the gg4 but it sounds like the best call to make, that virus is some scary shit  your garden just looks amazing bro and I really hope you've knocked the funk on the head now!!


Thanks bro! I've been saying it's my last glue run forever, but never pulled the trigger because even though it was a pain in the ass it yielded alot of dank buds lol. But it's time to move on  got my trip planned to pick up the Skywalker og, pre 98 bubba and ogkb so it's totally fine  next week!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 12, 2016)

Damn MO! That looks nice!! That paki is definitely shorter than the one I grew, I had a lanky one for about a year, it was Hella dank though. That insense smell I totally remember and I think I'm getting a touch of it on my spog91! @Aeroknow said it smells like insense like Sandlewood or something, maybe not Sandlewood but some sort of insense  can't wait to see how that haze paki cross turns out, you're so damn lucky to have outdoor this time of year, I'm so damn jealous lol, I just want to be able to do even 1 or 2!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 12, 2016)

For my next project I'll be using the alpha pots I made a prototype of while back. Since these s1 clones don't look great I figure it's a good time to do the experiment. 

I'll be using 4" net pots suspended in the 1 gallon mesh pots for veg. I'll use 50/50 rockwool croutons and hydroton for a media. I'll then fill in the tray with hydroton just above the holes in the 1 gallon mesh pots. 

When it's time to flower, I'll transfer them into the 2 gallon ebb buckets. They'll be suspended by pie tins (cheap and effective and they fit perfectly and are easy to cut). 

Been wanting to try this for a while


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro! I've been saying it's my last glue run forever, but never pulled the trigger because even though it was a pain in the ass it yielded alot of dank buds lol. But it's time to move on  got my trip planned to pick up the Skywalker og, pre 98 bubba and ogkb so it's totally fine  next week!


Yeah it would've been a hard decision to make but hey, I'm sure you have many more dank strains to grow bro 
Mmmm yum, those new strains are gunna be awesome man, cant wait to see the ogkb, heard a lot about it but never seen it grown out!!
Those new pots sound cool man, hope they work out well for you  
@Mohican crikey mate, that looks dank! Top stuff as always mate!!


----------



## fandango (Jan 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's an update with the results of keeping the roots covered for 7 days.
> View attachment 3583791
> 
> 
> Not too shabby. I may give rockwool blocks a try with this method of using hydroton as a root cover. Just not sure how to go about planting a Aero clone into rw blocks.


I have been slicing the RW and putting the aero clone inside the cube seems to work just fine


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2016)

The local grower who gifted me the seeds grew some 2 foot long monster colas with the Paki Punch.

I made some cool crosses with a dank male I had last year.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 14, 2016)

For sure eastcoastmo, can't wait to get the ogkb and hopefully the mendo breath, I'm going to try to time my trip when they are in Stock but since it's a few hr drive there's no guarantee they'll be there when I get there, but I'll get the best I can  will be doing 2 of the alpha pots and 2 4" rockwool blocks in their own 2x2 flood trays. Can't wait to try it out, the top 9 healthiest clones will be grown the usual way though. 

Thanks for the tip fandango! I do remember you mentioning that a while back. Do you put the clones in when the roots are still really small?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 14, 2016)

It's looking like I'll be able to plant some of the gg4 s1 cuttings in a day or two. The gg4 #4 pheno was by far the fastest rooting in 7 days. 12 have roots (mostly #4 and #2) and the rest have root bumps (the ones that had the root issues). Seems like they will pull through but take a little longer to root. 
 

I'm going to do something a little different when I transplant the ghostriders into flower. I have some extra 1" and 2" foam insulation board, so I'll be suspending the 1 gallon pots into the ebb buckets. If I use 2" foam board, the pot will be raised about 5" from the bottom of the ebb bucket which will be extremely similar to how I was growing last year. I won't have to back fill the 1 gallon pots with hydroton, the roots will just be suspended in air with no media other than what's in the 1 gallon pot. I should be able to flood much more. Curious how this will match up compared to suspending 3" or 5" net pots. If it goes well, I'll be doing this from now on. Much less hydroton to deal with and much more o2 to the roots, not to mention way less possibility for salt build up. I'll most likely use the foam board instead of pie tins for the 3" pots as well, when I get to that point.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 15, 2016)

Top stuff bro, I'll keep everything crossed for you that you can get the ones you want  
Good news with the gg4 S1's too mate. Are you sure you want to keep the ones from the plant that had the root issues? If it's systemic, wouldn't it be in the clones too? And possibly the cloner? Just a thought anyway mate. 
That new pot setup of yours looks wicked bro, I'm looking forward to seeing how they go too, +rep for thinking outside the box


----------



## supdro (Jan 15, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> It's looking like I'll be able to plant some of the gg4 s1 cuttings in a day or two. The gg4 #4 pheno was by far the fastest rooting in 7 days. 12 have roots (mostly #4 and #2) and the rest have root bumps (the ones that had the root issues). Seems like they will pull through but take a little longer to root.
> View attachment 3586053
> 
> I'm going to do something a little different when I transplant the ghostriders into flower. I have some extra 1" and 2" foam insulation board, so I'll be suspending the 1 gallon pots into the ebb buckets. If I use 2" foam board, the pot will be raised about 5" from the bottom of the ebb bucket which will be extremely similar to how I was growing last year. I won't have to back fill the 1 gallon pots with hydroton, the roots will just be suspended in air with no media other than what's in the 1 gallon pot. I should be able to flood much more. Curious how this will match up compared to suspending 3" or 5" net pots. If it goes well, I'll be doing this from now on. Much less hydroton to deal with and much more o2 to the roots, not to mention way less possibility for salt build up. I'll most likely use the foam board instead of pie tins for the 3" pots as well, when I get to that point.
> View attachment 3586057


I likey. Looks very low maintenance. Im firing up my ebb and grow not looking forward to washing lava rocks all day


----------



## fandango (Jan 15, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> For sure eastcoastmo, can't wait to get the ogkb and hopefully the mendo breath, I'm going to try to time my trip when they are in Stock but since it's a few hr drive there's no guarantee they'll be there when I get there, but I'll get the best I can  will be doing 2 of the alpha pots and 2 4" rockwool blocks in their own 2x2 flood trays. Can't wait to try it out, the top 9 healthiest clones will be grown the usual way though.
> 
> Thanks for the tip fandango! I do remember you mentioning that a while back. Do you put the clones in when the roots are still really small?


I found the roots to work best from the aero cloner when they are over 6" long..I wrap some of the roots in the cube and the rest set in the rocks,seems the cube just helps hold the plant up


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2016)

I love how you keep perfecting the process!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 15, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Top stuff bro, I'll keep everything crossed for you that you can get the ones you want
> Good news with the gg4 S1's too mate. Are you sure you want to keep the ones from the plant that had the root issues? If it's systemic, wouldn't it be in the clones too? And possibly the cloner? Just a thought anyway mate.
> That new pot setup of yours looks wicked bro, I'm looking forward to seeing how they go too, +rep for thinking outside the box


Thanks bro! I'll definitely need some good vibes, today they have some FIRE clones, wish I could have went today lol. I ran the systemic fungicide in the cloner for a few days so I'm hoping that it killed whatever was in the plant. But, if not, I'll be keeping the worst ones separate in another tray so I can keep a watch on them and the good gg4 s1 that didn't have any issues I'll veg in another tray. I'm planning for the worst and hoping for the best, and if the worst happens I'll have the new clones to fill in some spots  all of the clones are finally starting to root so that's a huge plus, the stem color (where the water hits it in the cloner) appears to be really clean now, kind of looks sterilized, most likely from the ridomil. It's nice that the ridomil didn't kill the unrooted clones, that's a huge plus too, because I can now treat everything very early and have no worries of any fungicide left in the plant by harvest time.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 15, 2016)

supdro said:


> I likey. Looks very low maintenance. Im firing up my ebb and grow not looking forward to washing lava rocks all day


That's what I'm shooting for, low maintenance, easy transfer from veg to flower, and less hydroton. I've had awesome success vegging in 5" net pots then transferring them to the buckets using a similar ebb bucket top that holds the net pot, but it's by far much easier vegging in bigger 1 gal pots. Only problem is the 1 gallon pot is close to the same height as the ebb buckets, maybe only 2" shorter. So raising them a couple inches will give them plenty of root space and no need for hydroton, and the lid will keep all light out of the buckets  I'll let you know how it works out and if it does well you should give it a shot


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 15, 2016)

fandango said:


> I found the roots to work best from the aero cloner when they are over 6" long..I wrap some of the roots in the cube and the rest set in the rocks,seems the cube just helps hold the plant up


Right on! So you actually slice the cube in half and then just close it back together? I'm going to try this with 2 rw blocks I have. The only problem is they will have to be vegged under x3 2 bulb t8 fixtures which is only like 180w. I'm hoping to get a new t5 fixture but I just don't want to use more electric, ugh lol.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 15, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I love how you keep perfecting the process!


Thanks bro! A little tinker here and a little tinker there, eventually I'll be on to something I can use consistently lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 15, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro! I'll definitely need some good vibes, today they have some FIRE clones, wish I could have went today lol. I ran the systemic fungicide in the cloner for a few days so I'm hoping that it killed whatever was in the plant. But, if not, I'll be keeping the worst ones separate in another tray so I can keep a watch on them and the good gg4 s1 that didn't have any issues I'll veg in another tray. I'm planning for the worst and hoping for the best, and if the worst happens I'll have the new clones to fill in some spots  all of the clones are finally starting to root so that's a huge plus, the stem color (where the water hits it in the cloner) appears to be really clean now, kind of looks sterilized, most likely from the ridomil. It's nice that the ridomil didn't kill the unrooted clones, that's a huge plus too, because I can now treat everything very early and have no worries of any fungicide left in the plant by harvest time. View attachment 3586663


Well I'm sure I speak for everyone here with giving out the good vibes  that clone list is ridiculous, so many on there that I'd kill to run!! 
Good work with the clones too man, sounds like the fungicide is doing it's job!! Great news man


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 15, 2016)

Kushberry - she just smells so damn insane, like it was rolled in jelly. She's actually starting to frost up much more than I expected and she's also densing up. Turning out much better than planned. 
 

Spog91 - loving this one more and more, 2 weeks to go


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 15, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Kushberry - she just smells so damn insane, like it was rolled in jelly. She's actually starting to frost up much more than I expected and she's also densing up. Turning out much better than planned.
> View attachment 3586691
> 
> Spog91 - loving this one more and more, 2 weeks to go
> View attachment 3586692


Woah, dude, they both look dank af!! That spog is very pretty....why hasn't someone invented a scratch and sniff app yet


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 15, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Woah, dude, they both look dank af!! That spog is very pretty....why hasn't someone invented a scratch and sniff app yet


Oh man that would be so bad ass! I wonder if that's possible because if it is that's a billion dollar idea lol. I'd pay a Lotta money for an app like that  

Here's the Spog lowers  can't wait to chop her!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 15, 2016)

Here she is lights off. She gets these piles of resin here and there, it's awesome!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 15, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh man that would be so bad ass! I wonder if that's possible because if it is that's a billion dollar idea lol. I'd pay a Lotta money for an app like that
> 
> Here's the Spog lowers  can't wait to chop her!
> View attachment 3586845


Damn right it would, may have to investigate...then....we will be...
 
BILLIONAIRES....muwahahahaha muwahahaha

Bloody hell bro, that Spog is just insane, I can totally see why you keep her in the garden. Do you know what her genetics are?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here she is lights off. She gets these piles of resin here and there, it's awesome!
> 
> View attachment 3586850


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 15, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Damn right it would, may have to investigate...then....we will be...
> View attachment 3586852
> BILLIONAIRES....muwahahahaha muwahahaha
> 
> Bloody hell bro, that Spog is just insane, I can totally see why you keep her in the garden. Do you know what her genetics are?


Lmao!! I love that movie lol too funny  the genetics of the Spog are karma genetics sour power OG and I hit it with some reversed chem91 female pollen. I ended up with about 10 seeds and this was the first seed I popped  I think I'll keep her around until I go through a few more and see if I can find anything better, she's lovely


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 15, 2016)

Here's gg4, 2 more weeks to go! They have Completly yellowed now so I'm doing a ton of defoliation and going to let the buds fill out and dense up as much as possible, especially the lower ones will get more light


----------



## fandango (Jan 15, 2016)

I've a question for you Alpha...I been using some seeds that were made from light stress...the time you you have a light stay on over night when it should have gone off 12/12...The next generation weed is strong but it too wants to throw out female seeds here and there.Do you think I should toss these seeds out?and stop growing with them


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 15, 2016)

I hope you are well bro. I found a place to rent so will be back on more in two weeks. I made this this morning


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's gg4, 2 more weeks to go! They have Completly yellowed now so I'm doing a ton of defoliation and going to let the buds fill out and dense up as much as possible, especially the lower ones will get more light
> 
> View attachment 3586917


love that sugar. looking good as always Alpha. Got a couple Dr Who's which are frosting up like that


----------



## papapayne (Jan 16, 2016)

That kushberry is looking a lot better this round. You gonna keep her around possibly? 

The sour power the same one that @Aeroknow had at the BBQ? That shit was insane bag appeal. so much damn frost.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 16, 2016)

papapayne said:


> That kushberry is looking a lot better this round. You gonna keep her around possibly?
> 
> The sour power the same one that @Aeroknow had at the BBQ? That shit was insane bag appeal. so much damn frost.


Wut up dude. That was ghostrider V 2.0 i had brought 
That cut leans toward the white in it for sure. Most of it's sisters looked the same too.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 16, 2016)

oh ok, thats stoner memory right there! Do you still have that cut doing Aero? Was so pretty in the jar


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 16, 2016)

papapayne said:


> oh ok, thats stoner memory right there! Do you still have that cut doing Aero? Was so pretty in the jar


Yes sir! And I think @AlphaPhase is doing a run with it right now


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lmao!! I love that movie lol too funny  the genetics of the Spog are karma genetics sour power OG and I hit it with some reversed chem91 female pollen. I ended up with about 10 seeds and this was the first seed I popped  I think I'll keep her around until I go through a few more and see if I can find anything better, she's lovely


Same bro, one of my favs too 
That Spog sounds bloody lovely, even better that it's your own, top work mate!!
Nice work with the gg4 too, looks like it will pack a punch  
What's the high like on it btw? I'm about to grow some crosses of it out soon


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 16, 2016)

fandango said:


> I've a question for you Alpha...I been using some seeds that were made from light stress...the time you you have a light stay on over night when it should have gone off 12/12...The next generation weed is strong but it too wants to throw out female seeds here and there.Do you think I should toss these seeds out?and stop growing with them


That really depends. Stress induced hermies aren't necessarily genetic induced hermies. All, or at least most, strains can herm from stress. What I'd do is grow a couple more, if your environment is fine and you know there isn't any light leak, etc.. And they still herm, I'd toss em out. Is it early flower herm or late flower herm? Balls or bananas? 



Dr.D81 said:


> I hope you are well bro. I found a place to rent so will be back on more in two weeks. I made this this morning
> View attachment 3586880


I'm not doing too bad, thanks bro  that's great you found a place!! Congrats! Good vibes to a smooth move brotha. That's a Hella nice rig! That reminds me of mine and I spend like 120$ on it, damn! Hella good job bro!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 16, 2016)

papapayne said:


> That kushberry is looking a lot better this round. You gonna keep her around possibly?
> 
> The sour power the same one that @Aeroknow had at the BBQ? That shit was insane bag appeal. so much damn frost.


I won't be keeping her unfortunately, but it was nice to grow and I do like to smoke her once in a while, I'm gonna keep it for my stash, she's too weak though (or at least the last run she wasn't very potent) but I love the flavor and smell. She's too finicky and also doesn't grow too well being topped alot so she won't work well in my garden. I think the bud Aero brought to the bbq was ghostrider OG


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 16, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Yes sir! And I think @AlphaPhase is doing a run with it right now


Yup! A day shy of 5 wks into flower and the next batch a day shy of 2 wks veg. The ones in veg are looking a Hella lot better than the first batch, can't wait to throw those in flower in 2 wks


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Same bro, one of my favs too
> That Spog sounds bloody lovely, even better that it's your own, top work mate!!
> Nice work with the gg4 too, looks like it will pack a punch
> What's the high like on it btw? I'm about to grow some crosses of it out soon


I can't wait to pop some more Spog beans and see if there's more phenos  the original sour power OG was super OG leaning and chunky buds similar looking to the glue structure. Hoping to find something like that. That's awesome you got some glue beans, you're in for some awesomeness! The high depends on how long ya take her. 8 wks she's really head high, more sativa, like a sour d, taking her 10 weeks will floor ya and be couch lock and drooling, much more indica effects


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 16, 2016)

Here's what the original sour power OG looked like before she was hit with pollen, much much different, hoping to get a heavy yield similar structure of her with the Spog 91 beans eventually @eastcoastmo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> That really depends. Stress induced hermies aren't necessarily genetic induced hermies. All, or at least most, strains can herm from stress. What I'd do is grow a couple more, if your environment is fine and you know there isn't any light leak, etc.. And they still herm, I'd toss em out. Is it early flower herm or late flower herm? Balls or bananas?
> 
> 
> I'm not doing too bad, thanks bro  that's great you found a place!! Congrats! Good vibes to a smooth move brotha. That's a Hella nice rig! That reminds me of mine and I spend like 120$ on it, damn! Hella good job bro!


Thanks for the good vides and back at you bud. I am stoked it looks like we can get Charter again and it is tucked away but super close to most of the shopping, grocery, and Jerry's ( local homedepot ) As for the glass I am working on it but happy with what I am able to make so far.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 16, 2016)

Yea I feel ya AP. With all the genetics out there, bar has to be really high for keepers.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I can't wait to pop some more Spog beans and see if there's more phenos  the original sour power OG was super OG leaning and chunky buds similar looking to the glue structure. Hoping to find something like that. That's awesome you got some glue beans, you're in for some awesomeness! The high depends on how long ya take her. 8 wks she's really head high, more sativa, like a sour d, taking her 10 weeks will floor ya and be couch lock and drooling, much more indica effects


Oooh nice bro, would be wicked if you got that pheno, sounds tasty as!! 
Cheers man, i'm really looking forward to popping these babies, that high sounds good, may try and go in between for a mix of both highs


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks for the good vides and back at you bud. I am stoked it looks like we can get Charter again and it is tucked away but super close to most of the shopping, grocery, and Jerry's ( local homedepot ) As for the glass I am working on it but happy with what I am able to make so far.


Awesome! Sounds like a great spot  will you have some room to do outdoor again? Loved watching the green house! And hell yeah bro, I can't believe you can blow glass like that, that's Hella cool! Looks like you're already making stuff as good as I see in the head shops  


papapayne said:


> Yea I feel ya AP. With all the genetics out there, bar has to be really high for keepers.


Ain't that the truth man, cest LA vi! There's a 100 lifetimes of gear to play with out there, we're only scratching the surface  


eastcoastmo said:


> Oooh nice bro, would be wicked if you got that pheno, sounds tasty as!!
> Cheers man, i'm really looking forward to popping these babies, that high sounds good, may try and go in between for a mix of both highs


Day 64 is the sweet spot  that's when the majority likes to harvest. I'm taking mine to 70 days this round for the sit me down in a chair fast high


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 16, 2016)

Here's the weekly photo dump of the flower room

Gg4, Spog91, kushberry @ day 56 - they just are getting denser and a little more plump now 
   

Gg4 sea of green @ day 21 - liking the way the frost is already starting, that's a huge plus that there isn't too many dud branches in there. Pretty sure I see just 1 
  

Ghostrider OG v2.0 @ day 35 - this batch is starting to get chunky, I'm liking it so far 
   


Hope everyone has a good weekend, it's game time, GO CHIEFS!!!!!!!! F*CK THE PATRIOTS (MAINLY TOM BRADY)


----------



## papapayne (Jan 16, 2016)

Yea, 64 days seems to make most strains (baring long flower sativas) pretty ripe!


----------



## papapayne (Jan 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's the weekly photo dump of the flower room
> 
> Gg4, Spog91, kushberry @ day 56 - they just are getting denser and a little more plump now
> View attachment 3587342 View attachment 3587343 View attachment 3587344
> ...




FUCKING EPIC man. Loving it. 

I gotta set that game to record. The broncos vs steelers is the one I am really looking forward to. I am Denver, and my misses likes the steelers because of her ex... so I loath the steelers now lol...I know real mature of me. Anyway, I am hoping to see em get stomped. 

And...I fully agree about Brady. Caught Cheating , and still plays football...WTF.


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 16, 2016)

Man it's nice to be able to pick out clones and eliminate the seed work. Your list of clones I would have jumped on the dosido's.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Awesome! Sounds like a great spot  will you have some room to do outdoor again? Loved watching the green house! And hell yeah bro, I can't believe you can blow glass like that, that's Hella cool! Looks like you're already making stuff as good as I see in the head shops
> 
> Ain't that the truth man, cest LA vi! There's a 100 lifetimes of gear to play with out there, we're only scratching the surface
> 
> Day 64 is the sweet spot  that's when the majority likes to harvest. I'm taking mine to 70 days this round for the sit me down in a chair fast high


Sounds good brother, will heed that advice, thank you  
Your flower room blows me away every time I see it, wow, just wow!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 16, 2016)

papapayne said:


> FUCKING EPIC man. Loving it.
> 
> I gotta set that game to record. The broncos vs steelers is the one I am really looking forward to. I am Denver, and my misses likes the steelers because of her ex... so I loath the steelers now lol...I know real mature of me. Anyway, I am hoping to see em get stomped.
> 
> And...I fully agree about Brady. Caught Cheating , and still plays football...WTF.


Thanks bro, definitely stay tuned because sometime soon I'll be switching things up a little and doing a system no one has done before, or rather a modified system no one has done before  should be fun!! Dude, ugh, I wish the Chiefs won, I love the Chiefs. They hung in there and it was a Hella close game at least. I can NOT believe Brady hasn't been suspended for cheating, even the NFL head hanchos want to go back to court, such bs!!! And dude, screw the steelers lol, my brother lived and went to school in Pittsburgh and is a huge fan, I hate them though, and it's totally ok you do too lmao. Pamamulu was pretty bad ass tho. I hope Denver squashes them  and I hope Denver kills the Pats, or better yet I hope the pats don't even make the super bowl


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sounds good brother, will heed that advice, thank you
> Your flower room blows me away every time I see it, wow, just wow!!


Thanks brotha  the last couple weeks of flower kills me, I just want to throw the next batch in already! Lol. You will love the glue at 63 days no doubt, what crosses of it do ya have?? You might get something better than the glue! Glue s1 have been known to be much better and glue crosses, fuck yeah!


----------



## papapayne (Jan 16, 2016)

Yea, I want pats out altogether  Last I heard Rosethlisburger is out for a surgery injury


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 16, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Man it's nice to be able to pick out clones and eliminate the seed work. Your list of clones I would have jumped on the dosido's.


You know it bro! I'm getting dosido, Skywalker, ogkb, sherbet, those are my top list picks, but we'll see what's there and how many available


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 16, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Yea, I want pats out altogether  Last I heard Rosethlisburger is out for a surgery injury


That would be awesome because that mofo is huge and does not get sacked lol, if he's gone it's a long shot for them imo. I haven't watched many regular season games this year, I used to be a big NFL fan, but with all the bs that happened last year I kinda just been a bystander this year. My favorite team is (don't laugh) the Jets, they got a new coach and I was happy, but still same bs with them, they came close at least. San Francisco is my other first favorite team, tied with jets, and they sucked, so that's why I didn't watch much. Green Bay is in my top 5, but meh, you know how it is when your favorite teams suck ass all year, the games just get irritating as hell lmao


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 17, 2016)

Woops, I forgot to update the next batch of ghostrider OG v2.0 at day 14 of veg 

Here they are, they are vegging so nicely compared to the last batch, super fast, about 12" tall, they are already the same size as the last batch were at 4 or 5 weeks  I can not wait to flower these after seeing how they flower, I'm stoked  she's a really nice cut so props to @Aeroknow


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 17, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks brotha  the last couple weeks of flower kills me, I just want to throw the next batch in already! Lol. You will love the glue at 63 days no doubt, what crosses of it do ya have?? You might get something better than the glue! Glue s1 have been known to be much better and glue crosses, fuck yeah!


Any time bro, you know it  
I'm just a little bit excited to get some glue going, I got gorilla grip which is white nightmare (Sin city) x gg4 and I got purple glue which is purple hulk (In House) x gg4. Should be some real fire in there somewhere  
Mate, those ghostriders are gunna be BEASTS! Top work to you and @Aeroknow


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 17, 2016)

Your veg is on point. What light do you use for veg?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 17, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Any time bro, you know it
> I'm just a little bit excited to get some glue going, I got gorilla grip which is white nightmare (Sin city) x gg4 and I got purple glue which is purple hulk (In House) x gg4. Should be some real fire in there somewhere
> Mate, those ghostriders are gunna be BEASTS! Top work to you and @Aeroknow


Damn bro, those are gonna be killer no doubt!! Keep me freaking updated!! 



sky rocket said:


> Your veg is on point. What light do you use for veg?


Thanks brother I use 8 bulb t5 fixtures for each 2x4 tray. The first week I use 200w, then from week 2 on I use 400w.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 17, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn bro, those are gonna be killer no doubt!! Keep me freaking updated!!
> 
> 
> Thanks brother I use 8 bulb t5 fixtures for each 2x4 tray. The first week I use 200w, then from week 2 on I use 400w.


Fo' shizzle ma nizzle, will do


----------



## fandango (Jan 17, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> That really depends. Stress induced hermies aren't necessarily genetic induced hermies. All, or at least most, strains can herm from stress. What I'd do is grow a couple more, if your environment is fine and you know there isn't any light leak, etc.. And they still herm, I'd toss em out. Is it early flower herm or late flower herm? Balls or bananas?
> 
> 
> I'm not doing too bad, thanks bro  that's great you found a place!! Congrats! Good vibes to a smooth move brotha. That's a Hella nice rig! That reminds me of mine and I spend like 120$ on it, damn! Hella good job bro!


No balls or bananas at all,just fem seeds?


----------



## fandango (Jan 17, 2016)

I am looking for seeds for this season and am kind of thinking to buy from CaliConnect in California for outdoor weed.
What would you grow?


----------



## Ang5058 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hate to jump in on anyone's thread... but this is a long long up to date thread with great posts. I've been searching the forums for about a week now and I'm coming up short.

Does anyone know of a thread or site that has this:
I want to see a weekly flower update, photo album week 1-8.. or harvest. An album or thread with a few pictures from each week of flowering? Maybe one strain or multiples? Not instructions just flower photos... to see bud progression for comparison purposes?
Woukd anyone be willing to search their archives and post a like 16 photos from week one to harvest?

Thanks


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 17, 2016)

fandango said:


> No balls or bananas at all,just fem seeds?


You mean you're getting seeds from the plants but you don't see any male plant parts on the female plants? If you're getting seeds there's definitely some male parts on the plant dropping pollen and pollinating itself or other plants in the same room, that's the only way a female plant can produce seeds. I'm going to say it's growing some male parts inside the flower if you can see them, them producing seeds. 



fandango said:


> I am looking for seeds for this season and am kind of thinking to buy from CaliConnect in California for outdoor weed.
> What would you grow?


Cali connection is a good company, I've went through hating them, liking them, hating them, back to liking them lol. The owner of the company has had his quality control issues, but I think he's better now. His OG's are good, and his sour diesels. 



Ang5058 said:


> Hate to jump in on anyone's thread... but this is a long long up to date thread with great posts. I've been searching the forums for about a week now and I'm coming up short.
> 
> Does anyone know of a thread or site that has this:
> I want to see a weekly flower update, photo album week 1-8.. or harvest. An album or thread with a few pictures from each week of flowering? Maybe one strain or multiples? Not instructions just flower photos... to see bud progression for comparison purposes?
> ...


In this thread I update pics weekly, it's quite a long thread to go through though, here's another thread of mine that I update weekly and it's not that long. There's a few grows with different styles of growing a single strain. Skip the first few pages because I was in the process of moving and the plants died. 



https://www.rollitup.org/t/hydroponic-gorilla-glue-4-grow-with-the-flow-ebb.865030/page-14


----------



## papapayne (Jan 17, 2016)

Ah the good ol t5s. I had a really nice 4' t5 setup but sold it when I moved from cali. I really need to get another one, they do veg so nice.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 17, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Ah the good ol t5s. I had a really nice 4' t5 setup but sold it when I moved from cali. I really need to get another one, they do veg so nice.


You got that right, I love them! EBay has a good 4' 8 bulb set up for about 140 that includes the bulbs and it has four separate on off switches to control which bulbs are on, that's what I use and they're great


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 17, 2016)

Ang5058 said:


> Hate to jump in on anyone's thread... but this is a long long up to date thread with great posts. I've been searching the forums for about a week now and I'm coming up short.
> 
> Does anyone know of a thread or site that has this:
> I want to see a weekly flower update, photo album week 1-8.. or harvest. An album or thread with a few pictures from each week of flowering? Maybe one strain or multiples? Not instructions just flower photos... to see bud progression for comparison purposes?
> ...


Here is what I have going right now, each pic starts at day 1 of veg, then each pic is taken every 7 days. Should give you an idea. Non of these grows are complete yet, they're each in various stages from 14 days of vegetive growth to day 56 of flower.


----------



## fandango (Jan 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> You mean you're getting seeds from the plants but you don't see any male plant parts on the female plants? If you're getting seeds there's definitely some male parts on the plant dropping pollen and pollinating itself or other plants in the same room, that's the only way a female plant can produce seeds. I'm going to say it's growing some male parts inside the flower if you can see them, them producing seeds.
> 
> Opp's...yes as I recall there was a few males this round in the GH which I pulled out.But in the indoor there are no males and some plants still give me a few seeds with no males at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 18, 2016)

I bet there is just some stray pollen that got into your room from the green house. Water will kill the pollen so you could just spray down the room with some water and that will take care of it. If none of your indoor plants are showing hermaphrodite parts, then I'd suspect that to be the issue


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 18, 2016)

Got a couple pics of the spog91 in better lighting, (the green lamp doesn't do it justice). It's a straight Savage of a strain! Good lord I'm glad I kept it  this is why you always run a strain a few times in different mediums before making a decision


----------



## SupaM (Jan 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Got a couple pics of the spog91 in better lighting, (the green lamp doesn't do it justice). It's a straight Savage of a strain! Good lord I'm glad I kept it  this is why you always run a strain a few times in different mediums before making a decision
> 
> View attachment 3588664


Definitely fills out nicely! Looks like a Champ for sure! Congrats ATB!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Got a couple pics of the spog91 in better lighting, (the green lamp doesn't do it justice). It's a straight Savage of a strain! Good lord I'm glad I kept it  this is why you always run a strain a few times in different mediums before making a decision
> 
> View attachment 3588664


She is stunning bro, definitely looks like a keeper from here


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 18, 2016)

SupaM said:


> Definitely fills out nicely! Looks like a Champ for sure! Congrats ATB!


Thanks bro 



eastcoastmo said:


> She is stunning bro, definitely looks like a keeper from here


Thanks bro!  

I just can't get over its odd resin cakes lol. The one that is only day 35 into flower is starting to frost even more than this one! 

Here's a macro of the cakes on the Spog in the pic above 
  

And here's the day 35, I really need to pop the rest of those seeds, so glad I didn't give them away like I was going to lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro
> 
> 
> Thanks bro!
> ...


you would have made someone happy , so it would have been a win either way!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 18, 2016)

Nice frost bro, that glue S1 is going to be like a snow cake lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> you would have made someone happy , so it would have been a win either way!


True that Vnsmkr! I wish I had more of them now! It was a pain going through the process of getting the pollen and making them lol


eastcoastmo said:


> Nice frost bro, that glue S1 is going to be like a snow cake lol


I can't wait! I've got most of them planted, or at least all the ones I needed planted for the next run  should be a blast!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> True that Vnsmkr! I wish I had more of them now! It was a pain going through the process of getting the pollen and making them lol
> 
> I can't wait! I've got most of them planted, or at least all the ones I needed planted for the next run  should be a blast!
> View attachment 3589173


Woo hoo, bring on the snow


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Woo hoo, bring on the snow


So much potential for gems


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> So much potential for gems
> View attachment 3589261


Mmmmm I could quite easily eat that, it looks THAT tasty ha ha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Mmmmm I could quite easily eat that, it looks THAT tasty ha ha


I bet it would taste unreal!!! delicious. I quite regularly taste the younger sugary leaves, fuck they taste awesome. I can imagine the cured buds (and fresh for sure) would add some nice flavors to food depending on strain, cure, etc etc etc


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I bet it would taste unreal!!! delicious. I quite regularly taste the younger sugary leaves, fuck they taste awesome. I can imagine the cured buds (and fresh for sure) would add some nice flavors to food depending on strain, cure, etc etc etc


Yeah man, I must admit, I have eaten some of the sugar leaves before, have also used fresh leaves in tea, the candyland and blue shiva almost stopped me from putting sugar in the tea, they were that sweet!!


----------



## fandango (Jan 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I bet there is just some stray pollen that got into your room from the green house. Water will kill the pollen so you could just spray down the room with some water and that will take care of it. If none of your indoor plants are showing hermaphrodite parts, then I'd suspect that to be the issue


thanks...I been trimming my indoor buds this morning looking hard for banana's,found none but a few seeds here and there.I just keep popping them but now I think it is time to let the rest of the seeds wait for awhile...weed smokes pretty good but am having a hard time getting them buds to smell strong?any ideas what to grow what has a good strong scent?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 19, 2016)

fandango said:


> thanks...I been trimming my indoor buds this morning looking hard for banana's,found none but a few seeds here and there.I just keep popping them but now I think it is time to let the rest of the seeds wait for awhile...weed smokes pretty good but am having a hard time getting them buds to smell strong?any ideas what to grow what has a good strong scent?


No problem man! The smell, hmm.. Is the smell weak even before you chop them down? Or does it smell good before you chop and then after drying the smell fades away? What kind of smell are you looking for? Blueberries will have a Hell blueberry smell, I popped 1 seed of a blue lemon Thai not long ago, straight up blueberry jam smell. My kushberry (popped one seed) smells like grape jelly. Gdp smells grapes. Skunks, sour d, and Chem strains are really nasty funk sour skunky. OG kush, the good ones, lemon pledge fuel. There's a smell profile for everything you can think of pretty much


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 19, 2016)

I love eating sugar leaves!! Just had some earlier this morning


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jan 20, 2016)

Now that is sexy I didn't only jizz a little I farted in excitement and may have crapped my self only joking But I do love me some frost keep up the great work


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 21, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Now that is sexy I didn't only jizz a little I farted in excitement and may have crapped my self only joking But I do love me some frost keep up the great work


Lol!! That was epic  thanks bro


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 21, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lol!! That was epic  thanks bro


He certainly has a way with words ol' DN, love it


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 22, 2016)

Took a beautiful ride up 5 to the Greenheart Dispensary in Mount Shasta, nice folks great prices and while the quantity of clones was small, the quality and cost was better than anywhere around here. Nice variety of flowers and other stuff.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 22, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> Took a beautiful ride up 5 to the Greenheart Dispensary in Mount Shasta, nice folks great prices and while the quantity of clones was small, the quality and cost was better than anywhere around here. Nice variety of flowers and other stuff.


Awesome! I didn't even know there was a dispensary in Mt Shasta! I'll have to check it out  what kind of clones did they have? I love Shasta, whiskey town area, so beautiful


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 23, 2016)

Mt Shasta , about 55 miles north of Redding. They had , Blue Dream, Deep Sleep, 10GDP, Agent Orange, Wifi Alien OG, Super Skunk and Cardiac Kush. They were nice size -6-10 inches, ready to go @ $10 each in 4 inch containers. Nice folks, best Dispensary I have run into since Redding outlawed them.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 23, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> Mt Shasta , about 55 miles north of Redding. They had , Blue Dream, Deep Sleep, 10GDP, Agent Orange, Wifi Alien OG, Super Skunk and Cardiac Kush. They were nice size -6-10 inches, ready to go @ $10 each in 4 inch containers. Nice folks, best Dispensary I have run into since Redding outlawed them.


That's excellent! I'll definitely check them out next time I'm out that way


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 23, 2016)

Been sick this week with a sinus infection. Sucks! Got some antibiotics so I been taking it easy. The old lady has some sort of gnarly cold and had to take her first sick day in 2 years. Blah. Managed to get some pics today for the weekly update though. 

Ghostrider OG v2.0 @ day 42 - they are chunking up nicely still, everything is super dense and typical og structure for the most part. The smells are starting to get nice with a heavy hash smell and lemon zest. 
    

Here's the sour power OG x Chem 91 in the same cabbage patch


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 23, 2016)

Gg4, kushberry and Spog91 at day 63, one more week to go. I threw a low pk boost at them last week for fun since I'm running them longer than normal and got bored 
 

Glue
  

Spog91- appears the sour d from the sour power is coming through with this one 
 

Kushberry - I just love the smell, can't get enough of the terps


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 23, 2016)

Gg4 sea of green is trucking along. Day 28 and the frost is pouring in. I think they're on the basic route for a routine outcome. The buds are much smaller from topping them. Couldn't believe how big the buds get as an untopped plant 
  

Next batch of ghostrider OG are just killing it in the veg tray, they screaming at me "dad! Put me in flower already! I'm ready to fucking rock!" lol


----------



## papapayne (Jan 23, 2016)

Fuck ya they are! they look primed and ready man! Killing it as always.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 23, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Fuck ya they are! they look primed and ready man! Killing it as always.


I hope they can handle, or I can handle, another 10 or 11 days! Lol, I chop Sunday and gotta clean the buckets, then I can flower, just hope they don't get too crazy big between now and then lol. I finally have 16 plants for the 2 lights for the first time. I've been 1-4 plants short of running a full run every damn time lol, so I'm really stoked


----------



## papapayne (Jan 23, 2016)

Awesome man, sure be awesome to see. My cycle is getting pretty intense, day 7 of 12/12 tonight, cant wait to see em...15 mins lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 23, 2016)

Holy crap, all those buds look imaculate bro, massive props hey  that ghostrider v2.0 though....woah, she looks straight up FIRE!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 23, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Awesome man, sure be awesome to see. My cycle is getting pretty intense, day 7 of 12/12 tonight, cant wait to see em...15 mins lol


Oh man I can imagine! Are you still updating your journal? I've not got an update in forever in my notifications 



eastcoastmo said:


> Holy crap, all those buds look imaculate bro, massive props hey  that ghostrider v2.0 though....woah, she looks straight up FIRE!!


Thanks bro! And dude for real! I'm loving the ghostrider! She's coming along so nicely and just keeps plumping up can't wait to sample it!!  And can't wait to throw the next batch in since I think I got her dialed in now 

@Aeroknow do you want these two gg4 s1 in 4" rw blocks? I just won't have the resources to grow then proper so have to delay the rw experiments, they seem to be rooting fine now and no sign of funk. They need some tlc but Def seems to be a nice root system forming and ready for veg


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 23, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh man I can imagine! Are you still updating your journal? I've not got an update in forever in my notifications
> 
> 
> Thanks bro! And dude for real! I'm loving the ghostrider! She's coming along so nicely and just keeps plumping up can't wait to sample it!!  And can't wait to throw the next batch in since I think I got her dialed in now
> ...


Shit yeah bro, you got it well and truly dialled in now, round 2 will be off the charts!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 24, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh man I can imagine! Are you still updating your journal? I've not got an update in forever in my notifications
> 
> 
> Thanks bro! And dude for real! I'm loving the ghostrider! She's coming along so nicely and just keeps plumping up can't wait to sample it!!  And can't wait to throw the next batch in since I think I got her dialed in now
> ...


Im gonna have to pass on that. I got so many new flavors im dealing with right now as it is.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 24, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Im gonna have to pass on that. I got so many new flavors im dealing with right now as it is.


Right on man, no worries


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 24, 2016)

Hoping Denver Broncos takes out the Patriots today!  it's game time


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 24, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hoping Denver Broncos takes out the Patriots today!  it's game time


Yeah! Fuck them cheating ass bastards. If it weren't for the cheating, i'd root for them. Brady being from the bay area and all


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 24, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hoping Denver Broncos takes out the Patriots today!  it's game time


Grouting the backsplash today. Fuck football! 
Fuckin niners


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 24, 2016)

Broncos win!!!!!!  thank God, close freaking game  

I found a led light that works great for lighting a little bit in the dark flower room when lights are off so I can actually get clear pics  no more green unnatural looking bud shots woot!


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 24, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Broncos win!!!!!!  thank God, close freaking game
> 
> I found a led light that works great for lighting a little bit in the dark flower room when lights are off so I can actually get clear pics  no more green unnatural looking bud shots woot!
> 
> View attachment 3593095 View attachment 3593096


But an LED light can break the spell of darkness, while I am told agreen one does not.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 24, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> But an LED light can break the spell of darkness, while I am told agreen one does not.


Very true! I use the green one 99.9% of the time, for things like working in the flower room, but the little white led I found I just use for a few seconds while taking pictures  I think it's something like direct light on for more than 10 minutes or so is what can mess with the plants, but a quick flash like lightening outside, or similar is no issue. The first 3 weeks I don't like to have any light that's not green in the flower room because that's when the most damage can happen to the plant and cause them to herm. So I always take pics a few minutes before lights on and no issues


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Very true! I use the green one 99.9% of the time, for things like working in the flower room, but the little white led I found I just use for a few seconds while taking pictures  I think it's something like direct light on for more than 10 minutes or so is what can mess with the plants, but a quick flash like lightening outside, or similar is no issue. The first 3 weeks I don't like to have any light that's not green in the flower room because that's when the most damage can happen to the plant and cause them to herm. So I always take pics a few minutes before lights on and no issues


Good pointers. I always have light spilling over from the street lights down below and I dont find they cause any issues. I think its the early ones, first 3 weeks like you said, which will set the pace


----------



## SupaM (Jan 24, 2016)

How bout my Panthers! 17-1, and on to the Super Bowl!!! So stoked! ATB!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 24, 2016)

SupaM said:


> How bout my Panthers! 17-1, and on to the Super Bowl!!! So stoked! ATB!


The Cardinals got stomped! The way the played tonight, I don't think Denver has a chance, they might just win it


----------



## SupaM (Jan 25, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> The Cardinals got stomped! The way the played tonight, I don't think Denver has a chance, they might just win it


OMG I will lose what lil mind i have when we go All the way...and no better time than the present lol! 
Should be a really good game though ATB!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 25, 2016)

SupaM said:


> OMG I will lose what lil mind i have when we go All the way...and no better time than the present lol!
> Should be a really good game though ATB!


I honestly think there's nothing to worry about  they have been playing in beast mode all season and we're just amazing to watch  have they ever won the super bowl before? I remember when they were a new team and I have a bunch of rookie cards from the team


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 25, 2016)

@eastcoastmo I popped my in house genetics cherry today  got 2 packs, 1 of pet cemetery and 1 pk of animal pie  10 fem beans each so I bet this will be so damn fun to go through!!! Pet cemetery = crypteen x animal cookies and animal pie = animal cookies x cherry pie I believe, so stoked!!


----------



## fandango (Jan 25, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hoping Denver Broncos takes out the Patriots today!  it's game time


The old man(39)gets a 2 million dollar bonus if he beats the Panthers...but that crew is looking pretty good...7 interceptions on the Cardinals.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 25, 2016)

fandango said:


> The old man(39)gets a 2 million dollar bonus if he beats the Panthers...but that crew is looking pretty good...7 interceptions on the Cardinals.


Damm, for 2 mil I might be able to beat them myself lol, or at least that would give me a shit ton of motivation right before they ran me over and flattened me into the turf lol  they both look really good and been playing good, but I think the Panthers have the edge. The cool thing about this year's game is I don't hate one team or the other, I have teams I like and teams I hate, and usually one is in the super bowl, this year I can just relax and not be pissed if my teams getting beat lmao, it will be a nice change of pace


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 25, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> @eastcoastmo I popped my in house genetics cherry today  got 2 packs, 1 of pet cemetery and 1 pk of animal pie  10 fem beans each so I bet this will be so damn fun to go through!!! Pet cemetery = crypteen x animal cookies and animal pie = animal cookies x cherry pie I believe, so stoked!!


Shit yeah bro, I'm sure you will find some straight up fire in those beans! The animal pie sounds pretty delicious too, pretty sure that's the one I got


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 25, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Shit yeah bro, I'm sure you will find some straight up fire in those beans! The animal pie sounds pretty delicious too, pretty sure that's the one I got


Hell yeah! I love how they use all the new genetics in their gear  not many places you can get them in seed form and from research I haven't heard anything negative about them


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 25, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah! I love how they use all the new genetics in their gear  not many places you can get them in seed form and from research I haven't heard anything negative about them


Absolutely bro, it's what drew me to them too, want to see this fire all you guys rave about  I haven't seen anything negative about them either, besides a few trolls looking for free seeds!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 25, 2016)

I just noticed that the newer sour power in flower that's only 6 weeks in is so different than the one I'm about to harvest. It's way more sticky and it wreaks of OG pine sol, I'm thinking the older one might have a slight case of glue dud syndrome in it  it's not too bad but it's way different than the other one that's for sure, not too much smell at all and way less trichomes and they all get the same exact nutrients and everything. Good it see the real potential it has now because I was going to keep her before and now after checking out the other one it's a 100% keeper, right on point with the ghostrider OG except WAYYYYYY better smell


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 25, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Absolutely bro, it's what drew me to them too, want to see this fire all you guys rave about  I haven't seen anything negative about them either, besides a few trolls looking for free seeds!


Hell yeah, I started following them on ig and a bunch of the people I follow on ig are featured on their page, so that was the deal sealer  and haters will always hate in the seed game, damn trolls lol


----------



## Mohican (Jan 25, 2016)

Be careful - strep is going around bad right now. Got Mrs Mo really bad.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 25, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah, I started following them on ig and a bunch of the people I follow on ig are featured on their page, so that was the deal sealer  and haters will always hate in the seed game, damn trolls lol


They sure have some crazy pics of their strains hey, makes me drool every time lol. Haters will always hate hate hate hate ha ha.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 25, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Be careful - strep is going around bad right now. Got Mrs Mo really bad.


No good to hear Mo, hope she feels better soon


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 25, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Be careful - strep is going around bad right now. Got Mrs Mo really bad.


Oh crap! I hope it's not that, I haven't had that in 10 years! Hope Mrs MO feels better soon!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 25, 2016)

Actually, I have velvet pie not animal pie! That animal pie looks dank af too though!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 25, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Actually, I have velvet pie not animal pie! That animal pie looks dank af too though!!


I bet they're both fire! Hey you're in au right? Do they have Dutch master reverse over there? It was discontinued here but I can get it for $160 a gallon, it reverses any herm plants 100%, just curious how much it is over yonder, or if it's even available there? With a bunch of new genetics coming up I'm thinking about getting some just to give all the phenos a full run and pick the best based on end result, then I'll run them again and see if they herm or not. There's also some stuff I guess it's the same as reverse but it's called switch, but I haven't found much info on it and Dutch master is tried and true


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 25, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I bet they're both fire! Hey you're in au right? Do they have Dutch master reverse over there? It was discontinued here but I can get it for $160 a gallon, it reverses any herm plants 100%, just curious how much it is over yonder, or if it's even available there? With a bunch of new genetics coming up I'm thinking about getting some just to give all the phenos a full run and pick the best based on end result, then I'll run them again and see if they herm or not. There's also some stuff I guess it's the same as reverse but it's called switch, but I haven't found much info on it and Dutch master is tried and true


Hell yeah bro, I reckon they will both turn out fire  
Yeah man, I'm in Oz. Dutch Master is an Aussie company so we get it pretty cheap, about $25 AU for 1L and $75AU for the 5L (which I'm guessing is a gallon?). I used it once on my Blue Shark that hermied, worked a damn treat and I ended up with no seeds whatsoever  pretty sure it sterilised the pollen so it never pollinated the buds!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2016)

High man I am getting moved in and net will be in today. I will be able to keep up better again. definitely will have a ton of back reading to do.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 26, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hell yeah bro, I reckon they will both turn out fire
> Yeah man, I'm in Oz. Dutch Master is an Aussie company so we get it pretty cheap, about $25 AU for 1L and $75AU for the 5L (which I'm guessing is a gallon?). I used it once on my Blue Shark that hermied, worked a damn treat and I ended up with no seeds whatsoever  pretty sure it sterilised the pollen so it never pollinated the buds!!


You got it, 5l would the gallon size (actually a little more, I know our measurement system is wierd to others lol, 3.78L =a gallon) - that sounds like a great deal, I wish we had it here for that cheap! I think I'm going to pick some up  



Dr.D81 said:


> High man I am getting moved in and net will be in today. I will be able to keep up better again. definitely will have a ton of back reading to do.


Hey bro! Glad you're moved in! Hope your comfortable and all the hard work of moving is done  you haven't missed too much on my thread, just a lot of jibber jabber


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 26, 2016)

The glue s1 girls are coming along slowly but surely. They're a little pale in color and not eating as much as they should be (ppm rising when set at a good level) , but the roots are coming out of the pots already and are bright white and healthy and swimming through the bed of hydroton  I topped most of them and they took it well, I think I managed to save all 4 phenos. So instead of running just the #4 that was the healthy cut, I'll run the others as well for flower.


----------



## supdro (Jan 26, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> The glue s1 girls are coming along slowly but surely. They're a little pale in color and not eating as much as they should be (ppm rising when set at a good level) , but the roots are coming out of the pots already and are bright white and healthy and swimming through the bed of hydroton  I topped most of them and they took it well, I think I managed to save all 4 phenos. So instead of running just the #4 that was the healthy cut, I'll run the others as well for flower.
> View attachment 3594578



Are your plants ever not green? Lol just sayin. Im almost there! I always see your veg plants in tray do you keep your moms alpha? after watching you for a min i found a free 4x4 tray! Buuut no rez not wanting to hit the hydro shop what do you reccomend to use?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 26, 2016)

supdro said:


> Are your plants ever not green? Lol just sayin. Im almost there! I always see your veg plants in tray do you keep your moms alpha? after watching you for a min i found a free 4x4 tray! Buuut no rez not wanting to hit the hydro shop what do you reccomend to use?


It certainly takes some tinkering to get the right combo  I haven't been keeping mama's for quite some time, what I've been doing is just growing all the veg plants out in the tray, and right before flower, I'll snap cuts off of them for the next veg cycle, this saves space, time and energy and extra electric by not having a dedicated mama station  that's awesome you got a tray!! A 4x4 tray will take up quite a bit of water, do you have a tractor supply store near you? 

I'd suggest one of these, I use this one - 
 


But this one would be better because it hold more water, the 40 gallon tank will fill the tray, but you'll have to add water every 2 or 3 days or the water level gets too low for the pump to work, so the 50 gallon tank would give you more time between adding water, but cost a bit more. They'll both last FOREVER and no worries of leaks of bowing of the plastic. 
 

http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/rubbermaid-structural-foam-stock-tanks-50-gal-capacity


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 26, 2016)

Also, If you're using rockwool and not needing to flood as high as hydroton, then the 40 gal would hold plenty of water


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 26, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> You got it, 5l would the gallon size (actually a little more, I know our measurement system is wierd to others lol, 3.78L =a gallon) - that sounds like a great deal, I wish we had it here for that cheap! I think I'm going to pick some up
> 
> 
> Hey bro! Glad you're moved in! Hope your comfortable and all the hard work of moving is done  you haven't missed too much on my thread, just a lot of jibber jabber


Yeah bro, it is pretty cheap here, you guys get all the good stuff cheap over there though, I'd love to get some organic stuff from over there but its too damn expensive with our dollar the way it is lol. 
Man, those glue S1's are looking great


----------



## jronnn (Jan 26, 2016)

hey alpha, unfortunately I’m back with another question lol… i transplanted my northern lights (in rapid rooter) on jan 14th to 5” net pots and was hand watering once a day but after about 5 or 6 days, the plug dried out on one of the plants and i tried re watering it from the top but it still wasn’t moistening so i dipped the whole thing in water and it worked but shortly after the other northern lights plant out of nowhere became underwatered, so underwatered it wilted so bad that the leaves were touching and basically laying on the stem. so i watered them and they came back up but the tips of the leaves were pointing up and the tips started to turn crispy and dry, any idea what thats about? and like 4 days ago i put them closer to my 2-24w t5 (like 3"-4” away) and a day or 2 later the leaf tips are brown/burnt and the cotyledons are totally yellow/brown like the plants used everything in them... i have seen growth though, not very much but a little. so yesterday i hand watered with 5.8ph 250ppm maxigro and did the same again like 3 hours ago. the roots are still nowhere to be seen in the 5” net pot. any ideas on whats going on or what i should do or change? thanks bro. ill post pics of them. ill also post pics of my AK which is still going like shit but thats another story lol


----------



## supdro (Jan 27, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> It certainly takes some tinkering to get the right combo  I haven't been keeping mama's for quite some time, what I've been doing is just growing all the veg plants out in the tray, and right before flower, I'll snap cuts off of them for the next veg cycle, this saves space, time and energy and extra electric by not having a dedicated mama station  that's awesome you got a tray!! A 4x4 tray will take up quite a bit of water, do you have a tractor supply store near you?
> 
> I'd suggest one of these, I use this one -
> View attachment 3594598
> ...


Alpha my man!!! Thanks for the ideas..was gonna hit up the tractor supply but wanted to look at craigslist quick first ad rubbermaid tuff tote 70 gal $20! 4x4 tray and rez for $20 that was a steal!
Now to cover it.. that's new in my hood lets see some bud porn alpha!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 27, 2016)

jronnn said:


> hey alpha, unfortunately I’m back with another question lol… i transplanted my northern lights (in rapid rooter) on jan 14th to 5” net pots and was hand watering once a day but after about 5 or 6 days, the plug dried out on one of the plants and i tried re watering it from the top but it still wasn’t moistening so i dipped the whole thing in water and it worked but shortly after the other northern lights plant out of nowhere became underwatered, so underwatered it wilted so bad that the leaves were touching and basically laying on the stem. so i watered them and they came back up but the tips of the leaves were pointing up and the tips started to turn crispy and dry, any idea what thats about? and like 4 days ago i put them closer to my 2-24w t5 (like 3"-4” away) and a day or 2 later the leaf tips are brown/burnt and the cotyledons are totally yellow/brown like the plants used everything in them... i have seen growth though, not very much but a little. so yesterday i hand watered with 5.8ph 250ppm maxigro and did the same again like 3 hours ago. the roots are still nowhere to be seen in the 5” net pot. any ideas on whats going on or what i should do or change? thanks bro. ill post pics of them. ill also post pics of my AK which is still going like shit but thats another story lol


Did you miss a watering when it dried out? Change anything at all? The key is to not let them dry out, watering frequency might change, but if using low light like 60w t8 the frequency shouldn't be more than once a day, with more light, more watering. Once those plugs dry out completely it's really hard to get them to absorb water, I think that's what's happening, the plug was dry causing the nutrient salts to dry on the roots and burn them. That's my guess. Keep them wet from here on out and they'll be OK, they might be a little stunted but if they're still alive they'll pull through. As for the leaves pointing up after you watered when they dried out, that's normal response, the roots got o2 when you watered and they started praying upwards is my guess. Always keep the plugs moist, you may need to water more, possibly set them up in the flood tray and flood every 6 hrs so the water level touches the bottom 1/4 or 1/3 of the plug. There's a lot of variables, so it's hard to pin point exactly what happened and how to proceed with out being there physically and knowing how everything is set up etc, but I think the issue is as simple as a missed watering or inadequate watering due to light intensity or heat in the grow room. You may need to hand water 2x a day


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 27, 2016)

supdro said:


> Alpha my man!!! Thanks for the ideas..was gonna hit up the tractor supply but wanted to look at craigslist quick first ad rubbermaid tuff tote 70 gal $20! 4x4 tray and rez for $20 that was a steal!
> Now to cover it.. that's new in my hood lets see some bud porn alpha!


No problem man! And dude that's a hell of a deal! Hell of a score! Shit, my 2x4 tray was 75$ alone! 70 gallon res will be so stable, you won't have to add water for a while and the pH /ppm will maintain for much much longer  I'm thinking about upgrading my res in flower to 50+ gallons just because of the constant add backs I have to do


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 27, 2016)

@jronnn also, did you have any issues hand watering in the gallon pots? 5" net pots would require much more frequent watering since they don't hold as much hydroton and there for water which wicks up to the plug to keep the plug wet. Just a thought, when I used net pots, I used 3" and hand watered seeds for about a week or so, but I watered them at least 2x a day, in the morning, sometimes the afternoon and before I went to bed. The 3" pots fit in party cups so the cup catches the run off and the next day I'd just dump the cup. The roots take about a week to come out of the pot then Id transplant. Just some ideas in the pics for ya. You'll get the hang of it, hands on experience and figuring out where the sweet spot is for everything is key, I know it's hard to take information you read and put it into practice, reading just helps point You in the right direction, hope this helps!


----------



## jronnn (Jan 27, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Did you miss a watering when it dried out? Change anything at all? The key is to not let them dry out, watering frequency might change, but if using low light like 60w t8 the frequency shouldn't be more than once a day, with more light, more watering. Once those plugs dry out completely it's really hard to get them to absorb water, I think that's what's happening, the plug was dry causing the nutrient salts to dry on the roots and burn them. That's my guess. Keep them wet from here on out and they'll be OK, they might be a little stunted but if they're still alive they'll pull through. As for the leaves pointing up after you watered when they dried out, that's normal response, the roots got o2 when you watered and they started praying upwards is my guess. Always keep the plugs moist, you may need to water more, possibly set them up in the flood tray and flood every 6 hrs so the water level touches the bottom 1/4 or 1/3 of the plug. There's a lot of variables, so it's hard to pin point exactly what happened and how to proceed with out being there physically and knowing how everything is set up etc, but I think the issue is as simple as a missed watering or inadequate watering due to light intensity or heat in the grow room. You may need to hand water 2x a day





AlphaPhase said:


> @jronnn also, did you have any issues hand watering in the gallon pots? 5" net pots would require much more frequent watering since they don't hold as much hydroton and there for water which wicks up to the plug to keep the plug wet. Just a thought, when I used net pots, I used 3" and hand watered seeds for about a week or so, but I watered them at least 2x a day, in the morning, sometimes the afternoon and before I went to bed. The 3" pots fit in party cups so the cup catches the run off and the next day I'd just dump the cup. The roots take about a week to come out of the pot then Id transplant. Just some ideas in the pics for ya. You'll get the hang of it, hands on experience and figuring out where the sweet spot is for everything is key, I know it's hard to take information you read and put it into practice, reading just helps point You in the right direction, hope this helps!


thanks for advice bro! but when the rapid rooter dried out, the top of the rapid rooter wasn't covered and the fan was constantly blowing on it which made it dry out quickly but i had no idea about the nutrient salts drying when the plug dries but i have noticed some more growth since i started using the nutes and now that the rapid roots is re moistened but i was using the 5" pots because they're smaller and i figured once the roots poked through the bottom i could throw them on the flood tray in the 1gallon pots cause id know that if the roots were poking through the 5" pots then they would definitely be touching the water when they're in the flood table and i assumed itd be less transplant shock. I was just concerned about the burnt leaf tips but i guess the plants have kind of recovered since i see some slight growth, I'm also just concerned on the overall slow growth.... even my AK plants are experiencing super slow growth (even though the AK48s are starting to pick their speed up) and id hate for the northern lights to be the same way, I'm really just curious on the slow growth too, any thoughts on what could be causing this? also, so you suggest i put them in the 1gal pots now? so i have them in something that holds more water? again, thanks for the help


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 27, 2016)

jronnn said:


> thanks for advice bro! but when the rapid rooter dried out, the top of the rapid rooter wasn't covered and the fan was constantly blowing on it which made it dry out quickly but i had no idea about the nutrient salts drying when the plug dries but i have noticed some more growth since i started using the nutes and now that the rapid roots is re moistened but i was using the 5" pots because they're smaller and i figured once the roots poked through the bottom i could throw them on the flood tray in the 1gallon pots cause id know that if the roots were poking through the 5" pots then they would definitely be touching the water when they're in the flood table and i assumed itd be less transplant shock. I was just concerned about the burnt leaf tips but i guess the plants have kind of recovered since i see some slight growth, I'm also just concerned on the overall slow growth.... even my AK plants are experiencing super slow growth (even though the AK48s are starting to pick their speed up) and id hate for the northern lights to be the same way, I'm really just curious on the slow growth too, any thoughts on what could be causing this? also, so you suggest i put them in the 1gal pots now? so i have them in something that holds more water? again, thanks for the help


Ahh, a fan, that's why it's drying out fast. I never use a fan on seedlings until they get some roots going. If it's not too hot, ditch the fan for sure until they get bigger. Seedlings grow slow until they get roots, once they get a pair of decent sized leaves to collect light and start photosynthesis, then they'll start growing much faster. The first 15-20 days they'll grow slow, then they grow super fast after. You don't have to put them in the 1 gallon pots, but it would help from drying out, would hold more water for sure.


----------



## jronnn (Jan 27, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Ahh, a fan, that's why it's drying out fast. I never use a fan on seedlings until they get some roots going. If it's not too hot, ditch the fan for sure until they get bigger. Seedlings grow slow until they get roots, once they get a pair of decent sized leaves to collect light and start photosynthesis, then they'll start growing much faster. The first 15-20 days they'll grow slow, then they grow super fast after. You don't have to put them in the 1 gallon pots, but it would help from drying out, would hold more water for sure.


ahh alright, i was under the impression i should keep a fan on so its just slightly blowing on them to give them a small shake/breeze to strengthen the stem (the stem on the taller plant was really flimsy before) i just really hope they don't grow as slow as my AKs have (even though I've done a bunch of shit to stunt them) because my AKs were transplanted december 30th and ones only like 2.5in and the other is like 5 or 6".... also, when i transplant the northern lights to the flood table should i have the rapid rooter touching the water? i know you've previously said the rapid rooter basically becomes an anchor once the roots are established so it doesnt need to get wet but the difference in my shorter AK and the taller one is the taller AK was i accidentally put it deeper in the hydroton the other week when i took it out to look at the roots and i put it in so the bottom of the rapid rooter was touching in the water line (after that growth started to pick-up) so 2 days ago i retransplanted the shorter AK so it was deeper in the pot and now its starting to finally grow al little bit and the good thing is once the plants get really established, if i need to, i can always submerge the plant/hydroton and lift it the plant/RR higher in the pot so the RR is above the flood level. i guess my question is, is this just a coincidence that i have a strain (ak4 that likes the RR in some water or do you think i should do the same with the northern lights once i put them in the 1 gallon pots? I'm asking because everywhere I've read people usually say to keep the RR above the water line but I've notice more growth with the RR touching the water, any thoughts on that?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 27, 2016)

jronnn said:


> ahh alright, i was under the impression i should keep a fan on so its just slightly blowing on them to give them a small shake/breeze to strengthen the stem (the stem on the taller plant was really flimsy before) i just really hope they don't grow as slow as my AKs have (even though I've done a bunch of shit to stunt them) because my AKs were transplanted december 30th and ones only like 2.5in and the other is like 5 or 6".... also, when i transplant the northern lights to the flood table should i have the rapid rooter touching the water? i know you've previously said the rapid rooter basically becomes an anchor once the roots are established so it doesnt need to get wet but the difference in my shorter AK and the taller one is the taller AK was i accidentally put it deeper in the hydroton the other week when i took it out to look at the roots and i put it in so the bottom of the rapid rooter was touching in the water line (after that growth started to pick-up) so 2 days ago i retransplanted the shorter AK so it was deeper in the pot and now its starting to finally grow al little bit and the good thing is once the plants get really established, if i need to, i can always submerge the plant/hydroton and lift it the plant/RR higher in the pot so the RR is above the flood level. i guess my question is, is this just a coincidence that i have a strain (ak4 that likes the RR in some water or do you think i should do the same with the northern lights once i put them in the 1 gallon pots? I'm asking because everywhere I've read people usually say to keep the RR above the water line but I've notice more growth with the RR touching the water, any thoughts on that?


You don't need a fan yet for small seedlings, it's more stress to then than helping, since there isn't really a stem yet to strengthen, or any vegetation for the plant to hold up. I'd guess the taller one just needed the light a bit closer. You can also prop them up for a few days with a twist tie or something so it's not stressing itself trying to not fall over. If your flooding and draining, you want the water line to reach the botton 1/4 of the plug until the roots are big enough, then you can lower the water level, you don't necessarily want the plug to stay wet for the life of the plant because it can cause stem rot. And for God sakes bro! Don't pull the plant out of the hydroton to check the roots! Lol, I'm guessing that's a major stress factor causing the slower growth. The plants start with a tap root, the root is what the rest of the roots grow off from and when you take it out, all the little tiny hairs on the roots get pulled off from the friction of pulling it out of the rocks. Never ever pull a plant out once it's planted, I know you want to peek at the roots, but remember, we're not supposed to see the roots in nature, they are under ground doing their thing  in hydro we have the luxury of seeing them sometimes, but that's after they grow out of the pot, and even then they should be covered for 99.9% of the time


----------



## jronnn (Jan 27, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> You don't need a fan yet for small seedlings, it's more stress to then than helping, since there isn't really a stem yet to strengthen, or any vegetation for the plant to hold up. I'd guess the taller one just needed the light a bit closer. You can also prop them up for a few days with a twist tie or something so it's not stressing itself trying to not fall over. If your flooding and draining, you want the water line to reach the botton 1/4 of the plug until the roots are big enough, then you can lower the water level, you don't necessarily want the plug to stay wet for the life of the plant because it can cause stem rot. And for God sakes bro! Don't pull the plant out of the hydroton to check the roots! Lol, I'm guessing that's a major stress factor causing the slower growth. The plants start with a tap root, the root is what the rest of the roots grow off from and when you take it out, all the little tiny hairs on the roots get pulled off from the friction of pulling it out of the rocks. Never ever pull a plant out once it's planted, I know you want to peek at the roots, but remember, we're not supposed to see the roots in nature, they are under ground doing their thing  in hydro we have the luxury of seeing them sometimes, but that's after they grow out of the pot, and even then they should be covered for 99.9% of the time


well the stem is strong enough now so i guess ill shut the fan off and I'm such i dumbass i forgot i could just lower the water level instead of adjusting the plants lol i guess the whole reason i thought of adjusting the plant higher way so the roots have more vertical room to grow but yeah i definitely shouldn't have done it but the plant was barely growing so i said screw it and took it out on saturday lol but today i finally noticed like 2mm of growth on them so i guess they needed the to be closer to the water. i took pics of the roots though, they werent like white or brown, kind of like a light tan color ill post some pics so you can see what i mean, i asked someone else and they said the roots look like they needed more water (i dipped the entire plug/roots in h2o2 & water and dumped h2o2 on the hydroton too before i retransplanted) but yeah that'll definitely be the last time i pull it out of the pot forsure lol I'm just really hoping things pick up because it sucks seeing other peoples journals like yours and the plants are growing so freakin fast and mine are super slow. I'm thinking about moving my 400w a little closer now too, i mean they've been in the trays like a month now and my hps is air-cooled i wonder if moving the 400 like a foot away would help. i also noticed i think i have a calcium or magnesium problem too according to the deficiency chart, i got brown spots on the middle leaves of the bigger AK, i want to add my cal-mag plus but my ppms are at 500 already and I'm not sure how much calmag would be sufficient to stop the issue, then again my ph has been a tad high, 5.9 and was at 6.0 yesterday before i cleaned the res so maybe its just nute lockout.... this shits stressful lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 27, 2016)

jronnn said:


> View attachment 3595452 View attachment 3595453 View attachment 3595454 View attachment 3595455 View attachment 3595456
> well the stem is strong enough now so i guess ill shut the fan off and I'm such i dumbass i forgot i could just lower the water level instead of adjusting the plants lol i guess the whole reason i thought of adjusting the plant higher way so the roots have more vertical room to grow but yeah i definitely shouldn't have done it but the plant was barely growing so i said screw it and took it out on saturday lol but today i finally noticed like 2mm of growth on them so i guess they needed the to be closer to the water. i took pics of the roots though, they werent like white or brown, kind of like a light tan color ill post some pics so you can see what i mean, i asked someone else and they said the roots look like they needed more water (i dipped the entire plug/roots in h2o2 & water and dumped h2o2 on the hydroton too before i retransplanted) but yeah that'll definitely be the last time i pull it out of the pot forsure lol I'm just really hoping things pick up because it sucks seeing other peoples journals like yours and the plants are growing so freakin fast and mine are super slow. I'm thinking about moving my 400w a little closer now too, i mean they've been in the trays like a month now and my hps is air-cooled i wonder if moving the 400 like a foot away would help. i also noticed i think i have a calcium or magnesium problem too according to the deficiency chart, i got brown spots on the middle leaves of the bigger AK, i want to add my cal-mag plus but my ppms are at 500 already and I'm not sure how much calmag would be sufficient to stop the issue.... this shits stressful lol


Lol. Man oh man bro, those poor little babies  you didn't pour pure h2o2 on the hydroton did you? Or dunk the plant roots in pure h2o2 did you? That'll stunt them A LOT! The root color could just be discoloration from the hydroton if it wasn't 100% rinsed, but it could be from a number of things as well. You shouldn't need calmag yet, are you using tap water? You're doing way too many things bro, it'll be really confusing if you fix a problem to know exactly what you did that fixed it. Here's my suggestion, I bet if you follow it for 2 weeks, the plants will survive. Transplant them into the 1 gallon pots. Make the water level just touching the plug. Flood every 6 hrs. Use 500ppm nutes. No calmag. PH 5.6-6.1. Leave them alone! If the plug is drying out, Raise the level a bit more, but don't flood the entire plug. I say flood the bottom 1/4 and hand water 1x a day, that should be plenty. Then leave them alone and don't move them at all for 2 weeks. You don't need 400w yet, that'll just cost you money and hurt the plants at this stage, use floros bulbs. I guarantee if you do this, in two weeks, if the plugs don't dry out, they'll be 5" taller and on path to becoming healthy. It's going to take a long time to recover after reading all you've done to the poor little buggers, I'm not trying to sound mean, so don't take it the wrong way  you'll get the hang of it, you're just giving them way too much love bro, I can guarantee if you didn't pour h2o2 on them, take them out of the pot and the root plug stayed moist, they'd be 12" tall within 30 days from popping the seed


----------



## jronnn (Jan 27, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lol. Man oh man bro, those poor little babies  you didn't pour pure h2o2 on the hydroton did you? Or dunk the plant roots in pure h2o2 did you? That'll stunt them A LOT! The root color could just be discoloration from the hydroton if it wasn't 100% rinsed, but it could be from a number of things as well. You shouldn't need calmag yet, are you using tap water? You're doing way too many things bro, it'll be really confusing if you fix a problem to know exactly what you did that fixed it. Here's my suggestion, I bet if you follow it for 2 weeks, the plants will survive. Transplant them into the 1 gallon pots. Make the water level just touching the plug. Flood every 6 hrs. Use 500ppm nutes. No calmag. PH 5.6-6.1. Leave them alone! If the plug is drying out, Raise the level a bit more, but don't flood the entire plug. I say flood the bottom 1/4 and hand water 1x a day, that should be plenty. Then leave them alone and don't move them at all for 2 weeks. You don't need 400w yet, that'll just cost you money and hurt the plants at this stage, use floros bulbs. I guarantee if you do this, in two weeks, if the plugs don't dry out, they'll be 5" taller and on path to becoming healthy. It's going to take a long time to recover after reading all you've done to the poor little buggers, I'm not trying to sound mean, so don't take it the wrong way  you'll get the hang of it, you're just giving them way too much love bro, I can guarantee if you didn't pour h2o2 on them, take them out of the pot and the root plug stayed moist, they'd be 12" tall within 30 days from popping the seed


nah i wouldn't do that lmao, 35% and i put like 1:15 ratio on the roots and hydroton and what you said about he hydroton coloring the roots makes sense too because even when i cleaned my tray yesterday there was still sediment from the hydroton (although that could be from the hydroton rubbing when i did the retransplanting) but yes I'm using tap water, its about 120-150ppm but were you talking about the northern lights or AK48? the AK 48s are the ones under the 400w with 500ppm and the ak is the ones that are already in 1gal pots and the shorter ak is the one i dipped in h2o2 and its the taller ak thats having the brown spot issue. the northern lights is the one in the 5" net pots that I'm hand watering right now thats under the t5 I just hand watered them 250ppm, are you suggesting i put the northern lights in the flood tray as the AK48 and give them the 500ppm too? but yeah man i been screwing them up, I'm really hoping to correct everything, it sucks too because it seemed like the northern lights were on their way to bright future until the plug went dry lol

edit: I'm sorry for taking up posts in your journal man i just want to make sure I'm clear on what you're saying lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 28, 2016)

jronnn said:


> nah i wouldn't do that lmao, 35% and i put like 1:15 ratio on the roots and hydroton and what you said about he hydroton coloring the roots makes sense too because even when i cleaned my tray yesterday there was still sediment from the hydroton (although that could be from the hydroton rubbing when i did the retransplanting) but yes I'm using tap water, its about 120-150ppm but were you talking about the northern lights or AK48? the AK 48s are the ones under the 400w with 500ppm and the ak is the ones that are already in 1gal pots and the shorter ak is the one i dipped in h2o2 and its the taller ak thats having the brown spot issue. the northern lights is the one in the 5" net pots that I'm hand watering right now thats under the t5 I just hand watered them 250ppm, are you suggesting i put the northern lights in the flood tray as the AK48 and give them the 500ppm too? but yeah man i been screwing them up, I'm really hoping to correct everything, it sucks too because it seemed like the northern lights were on their way to bright future until the plug went dry lol
> 
> edit: I'm sorry for taking up posts in your journal man i just want to make sure I'm clear on what you're saying lol


No worries bro and Thank God you didn't use straight h2o2 lol! I was scared there for a minute  so yeah, I'd put all of them in the tray and I'd give them exactly the same amount of nutes, give them all the same everything. Put them all in 1 gal pots and if you're using the 400w light, put that AT LEAST 25" above the tops. Then flood every 6 hrs, and do 1 hand water a day. Check how wet the plug is after a day and adjust the water level accordingly, too dry, Raise it a little bit, too wet, lower a tiny bit etc. You'll be fine, no more peeking at the roots, give them a few weeks and they'll be big, no doubt


----------



## jronnn (Jan 28, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> No worries bro and Thank God you didn't use straight h2o2 lol! I was scared there for a minute  so yeah, I'd put all of them in the tray and I'd give them exactly the same amount of nutes, give them all the same everything. Put them all in 1 gal pots and if you're using the 400w light, put that AT LEAST 25" above the tops. Then flood every 6 hrs, and do 1 hand water a day. Check how wet the plug is after a day and adjust the water level accordingly, too dry, Raise it a little bit, too wet, lower a tiny bit etc. You'll be fine, no more peeking at the roots, give them a few weeks and they'll be big, no doubt


nah i wouldn't do that lol but alright i got what you're saying forsure I'm definitely gonna do that, hopefully it all works out, sounds easy enough. thanks again alpha for helping me out, i appreciate it!!! you the man!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 28, 2016)

jronnn said:


> nah i wouldn't do that lol but alright i got what you're saying forsure I'm definitely gonna do that, hopefully it all works out, sounds easy enough. thanks again alpha for helping me out, i appreciate it!!! you the man!!


No problem brotha


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 28, 2016)

I finally got my new flavors  and by the grace of dog, I was able to put together 13 mendo breath  also got black lime reserve and diamond OG. Should be some nice gear between these, the glue s1 and the pet cemetery and animal pie. Can't wait to get started


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 29, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I finally got my new flavors  and by the grace of dog, I was able to put together 13 mendo breath  also got black lime reserve and diamond OG. Should be some nice gear between these, the glue s1 and the pet cemetery and animal pie. Can't wait to get started
> 
> View attachment 3596169


Awesome man, nice score!! Can't wait to see you knock these out of the ball park


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 29, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Awesome man, nice score!! Can't wait to see you knock these out of the ball park


For sure! I'm beyond stoked to have the mendo breath back! I almost picked up slymer the chernobyl pheno, but just didn't have enough time  but the blr is a lemon lime pheno so it's ok  

Got them transplanted to their homes today and ready to roll! Hand feed for a few days under the t8 lights , then transplant to the tray under the t5 for 4 weeks, then flower time!


----------



## papapayne (Jan 29, 2016)

If you or aeroknow goes to the Spring bbq, I can bring ya a "Slymer"


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2016)

Shit mine is about to go in to flower and get bread with cherry pie and gg4 fem pollen


----------



## papapayne (Jan 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Shit mine is about to go in to flower and get bread with cherry pie and gg4 fem pollen


Nice!! Cherry pie x Slymer would be my top choice, I bet the density of the CP could really help the slymer


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2016)

Yea that is the idea with those two is to beef it up but keep the quality


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 29, 2016)

papapayne said:


> If you or aeroknow goes to the Spring bbq, I can bring ya a "Slymer"


Thatd be dope bro! Have you flowered her out yet? Is she really the lime slurpy I hear she is and caked in resin? I want it for sure!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Shit mine is about to go in to flower and get bread with cherry pie and gg4 fem pollen


Hell yeah! That sounds like it will be a dope cross! Cherry lime mmm, do you think the slymer is more dominant? Have you flowered out the slymer yet too? I'm gonna pop the animal pie which is gsc x cherry pie, I haven't had cherry pie yet but I think aero has it, really want to smoke some I love cherry taste


----------



## papapayne (Jan 29, 2016)

Personally I think the cherry pie tastes way more coffee, hash, and fruit cake then just cherries. That cut could be had to


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 29, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Personally I think the cherry pie tastes way more coffee, hash, and fruit cake then just cherries. That cut could be had to


Does it have a cherry smell? I know Aero have one I'm curious if they're two different cuts and we can trade  I'm always searching for a bud that has a smell and taste of fruits except anything orange. I was getting so many orange cuts pushed on me yesterday lol, I'm like noooo!!! Clementine was one, I think they were crocket fam farms cuts, they do smell good but after I grew the tangerine kush for so long and then the agent orange for a cycle, then the tangilope, I'm so oranged out and in a search for cherry, strawberry (maybe Bruce banner), lemon or Lime


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Does it have a cherry smell? I know Aero have one I'm curious if they're two different cuts and we can trade  I'm always searching for a bud that has a smell and taste of fruits except anything orange. I was getting so many orange cuts pushed on me yesterday lol, I'm like noooo!!! Clementine was one, I think they were crocket fam farms cuts, they do smell good but after I grew the tangerine kush for so long and then the agent orange for a cycle, then the tangilope, I'm so oranged out and in a search for cherry, strawberry (maybe Bruce banner), lemon or Lime


To Dede and me it has a cherry taste when it cured but everyone's body is different. Plus the way it is grown or cured can change it to


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 30, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> To Dede and me it has a cherry taste when it cured but everyone's body is different. Plus the way it is grown or cured can change it to


so many factors...environment, grower, food used, when harvested, personal taste, fkn endless


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 30, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Does it have a cherry smell? I know Aero have one I'm curious if they're two different cuts and we can trade  I'm always searching for a bud that has a smell and taste of fruits except anything orange. I was getting so many orange cuts pushed on me yesterday lol, I'm like noooo!!! Clementine was one, I think they were crocket fam farms cuts, they do smell good but after I grew the tangerine kush for so long and then the agent orange for a cycle, then the tangilope, I'm so oranged out and in a search for cherry, strawberry (maybe Bruce banner), lemon or Lime


I like the lemon stuff a lot. I have some hella nice lemon stem rubs in the garden right now.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 30, 2016)

Yea, the misses and my buddy in cali say they smell cherries, I just don't lol. Even your cured jar smelled like a latte to my noise. So weird how that is! Kinda Like that tangilope! I loved the taste, but I know doc and alpha both were not diggin the cantaloupe.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 30, 2016)

You got that right! My smell and taste buds are different than my old lady's, I usually listen to what she says it smells and like Lol, sometimes we agree and sometimes we don't. I'm starting a harvest today and this grow I cut out basically all nitrogen the last 7 days or so, so all of the plants are yellow, but I used a high pk and then did 3 days of just water. Playing around to see if anything comes out different this run  this is the first time I've taken the glue 10 weeks and I think it smells so much stronger, hard to tell exactly what it smells like but it burns my nose


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 30, 2016)

The ghostriders have reached day 28 of veg and have broken the 22" mark. Going to harvest the ebb buckets today so I can get these into flower asap! 
 

The glue s1 are 7 days into veg and still looking a bit funky, hoping the next 7 days beings some nice and healthy growth. They are still leaving me very suspicious though with how they are growing  hoping all goes well


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 30, 2016)

Damn, those ghotriders just want to bust out hey, so thick and beautiful


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 30, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Damn, those ghotriders just want to bust out hey, so thick and beautiful


Hell yeah bro, I had to harvest today so I can get them out to flower tomorrow, can't wait! Will be suspending the 1 gallon pots, hope it works out good. After seeing the roots in the ebb buckets I hope I'm not making the wrong choice lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 30, 2016)

They are some primo buds bro   very impressive  
I'm sure it will be the right choice to suspend the pots mate, you know your shit!


----------



## Macmac124 (Jan 30, 2016)

impressed what nutes are you using


----------



## papapayne (Jan 31, 2016)

god damn man, thats looking epic. Gonna be fire in those jars again!

I gotta say, I love how efficient your grows are, right as you going one chopping, ready for the next one. Thats the piece of my grow I need to really get ironed out, that and continuing to weed out pm strains.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 31, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> They are some primo buds bro   very impressive
> I'm sure it will be the right choice to suspend the pots mate, you know your shit!


Thanks bro and I hope so!  



Macmac124 said:


> impressed what nutes are you using


Thanks man, I use maxiblooom, maxigro, calmag and Epsom salt, that's it for the nutes. I also use beneficial bacteria for the res water, I use hydroguard, pond zyme with barley, and microbial algae clean. 



papapayne said:


> god damn man, thats looking epic. Gonna be fire in those jars again!
> 
> I gotta say, I love how efficient your grows are, right as you going one chopping, ready for the next one. Thats the piece of my grow I need to really get ironed out, that and continuing to weed out pm strains.


Thanks bro, can't wait to smoke some samples! And I wish it always went this smooth! I'm usually a week late getting the next batch into flower since the glue always gives me trouble at first but with these ghostriders, they just grew explosive fast and it even impressed me, usually I'll let plants flower an extra week because the veg isn't quite ready, I shaved off over a week this run though. And dude I hear ya, I hate pm, I've been getting a touch of it here and there this winter, theres this omri pm spray called mildew cure that works good, but I can't wait until the summer when it dries back up and goes away


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 1, 2016)

Well, what do ya know. I got the while ebb bucket system put together, ran a test run, no leaks, everything going smooth.. Then I realize my res is wayyyy too small lol. Ive been doing like 12 hydro plants max and this run I decided to do 18 since I have 19 plants in the veg tray with no homes after tomorrow. Going to get a 50 gallon blue brute recycling can from home Depot and hope it holds water, never used a can that had the rolling casters before, so fingers crossed! Will have to get the ghostrider in to flower tomorrow

On a good note, my seed order from substrate genetics came in today! Best freaking seed bank I've ever dealt with


----------



## supdro (Feb 1, 2016)

papapayne said:


> god damn man, thats looking epic. Gonna be fire in those jars again!
> 
> I gotta say, I love how efficient your grows are, right as you going one chopping, ready for the next one. Thats the piece of my grow I need to really get ironed out, that and continuing to weed out pm strains.



I agree with ya bud! i noticed that...why i copy this guy hoping to get mine down as efficient! Keep it coming alpha


----------



## supdro (Feb 1, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well, what do ya know. I got the while ebb bucket system put together, ran a test run, no leaks, everything going smooth.. Then I realize my res is wayyyy too small lol. Ive been doing like 12 hydro plants max and this run I decided to do 18 since I have 19 plants in the veg tray with no homes after tomorrow. Going to get a 50 gallon blue brute recycling can from home Depot and hope it holds water, never used a can that had the rolling casters before, so fingers crossed! Will have to get the ghostrider in to flower tomorrow
> View attachment 3598993
> I'm a good note, my seed order from substrate genetics came in today! Beat freaking seed bank I've ever dealt with
> View attachment 3598994



What's the site alpha im lookin into new genetics. Pm me bro. What did ya get?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 1, 2016)

supdro said:


> What's the site alpha im lookin into new genetics. Pm me bro. What did ya get?


Go to the name on the sticker dot com  ordered less than a week ago! They have all the fire new gear  I got pet cemetery and animal pie, I'm hoping to get a pet cemetery that looks like this one

 

Not to mention the fem packs I got have 10 seeds each for fuckin 70$!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 1, 2016)

I forgot I had to cut the foam board to suspend the pots from. What a pain in the ass! Thank God they are reusable lol. 
 

Got this beast for the new res.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 1, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I forgot I had to cut the foam board to suspend the pots from. What a pain in the ass! Thank God they are reusable lol.
> View attachment 3599098
> 
> Got this beast for the new res.
> View attachment 3599100


Ha ha I love how you work bro, you are an inovative genius of the growing world


----------



## papapayne (Feb 1, 2016)

can i get an amen!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 2, 2016)

papapayne said:


> can i get an amen!


AMEN BROTHER!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 2, 2016)

Lol thanks guys! I'm so stoked to get the ghostrider into flower!  but damn I just went in to measure them (they were 22" yesterday) they were freaking 25"! They grew 3" over night wtf!! I'm scared now because I dunno if I have the ceiling height?! How the hell can they grow 3" in a day under a t5 lamp -_- I'm so confused, I'm gonna have to super crop the hell out of them or something, I've never flowered anything that tall under 8 foot ceilings  lol, I think it's a good thing but damn, 20" veg and 25" veg is a huge difference even though it doesn't sound like much different. Give me some prayers I don't over grow my space! Shit, I'm freaking out mannnnnn lol - @Aeroknow I got leaves the size of my face again! Fuckin a dude! Ghostrider is the bomb!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 2, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lol thanks guys! I'm so stoked to get the ghostrider into flower!  but damn I just went in to measure them (they were 22" yesterday) they were freaking 25"! They grew 3" over night wtf!! I'm scared now because I dunno if I have the ceiling height?! How the hell can they grow 3" in a day under a t5 lamp -_- I'm so confused, I'm gonna have to super crop the hell out of them or something, I've never flowered anything that tall under 8 foot ceilings  lol, I think it's a good thing but damn, 20" veg and 25" veg is a huge difference even though it doesn't sound like much different. Give me some prayers I don't over grow my space! Shit, I'm freaking out mannnnnn lol - @Aeroknow I got leaves the size of my face again! Fuckin a dude! Ghostrider is the bomb!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599240 View attachment 3599241


Wow bro, they are so thick too!! I'm getting a little bit excited to see these babies grow mate


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 2, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow bro, they are so thick too!! I'm getting a little bit excited to see these babies grow mate


For sure! I'm hoping there's not issue getting the roots out of the flood tray when I move them, since the tray is full of hydroton and other plants roots. I'm going to turn the flood on so the rocks and roots float a little, then pull them out slowly, if it goes smooth this will be the best veg set up I've had in a long long time


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 2, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> For sure! I'm hoping there's not issue getting the roots out of the flood tray when I move them, since the tray is full of hydroton and other plants roots. I'm going to turn the flood on so the rocks and roots float a little, then pull them out slowly, if it goes smooth this will be the best veg set up I've had in a long long time


Sweet man, you got this worked out well, I'm sure you'll get it sorted with little hassles


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 2, 2016)

The transplant did not, I repeat DID NOT go well. I'll be lucky if they live...  do NOT veg like I did if you plan on moving them... Most are drooping hard, the roots were fucking huge.. And by huge I mean huge.. Sag a prayer for them.. I may need to go get some teens plants if I can find any close by.. 

Nice fucking birthday present eh


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> The transplant did not, I repeat DID NOT go well. I'll be lucky if they live...  do NOT veg like I did if you plan on moving them... Most are drooping hard, the roots were fucking huge.. And by huge I mean huge.. Sag a prayer for them.. I may need to go get some teens plants if I can find any close by..
> 
> Nice fucking birthday present eh
> 
> View attachment 3599808 View attachment 3599809


Bro I hope they perk up for you


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 2, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Bro I hope they perk up for you


Thanks bro, I really need them to so the schedule stays on track, I need to have the lights on with plants or no plants, to keep the Temps proper, so if they die I'll be paying a fuck ton for electric with no buds at the end  there's still tons of roots, but damn, the 18 plants were one sheet of root mass entangled, had to literally rip them apart, some took it better than others but the main thing I'm worried about is the dead roots rotting the good roots, also I want to raise the light to 4' but can't, highest I can go is 3' above canopy, which is another problem if they do live, ugh. Problems man, so many problems lol. The good thing if they die I can pop the new seeds I guess, but man what a set back it'll be


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 2, 2016)

Well, here's some ghostrider. Hopefully being next to their big Sisters give them reason to live


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 2, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> The transplant did not, I repeat DID NOT go well. I'll be lucky if they live...  do NOT veg like I did if you plan on moving them... Most are drooping hard, the roots were fucking huge.. And by huge I mean huge.. Sag a prayer for them.. I may need to go get some teens plants if I can find any close by..
> 
> Nice fucking birthday present eh
> 
> View attachment 3599808 View attachment 3599809


Oh NOOOOO! Oh man, this makes me a very sad sad panda  I really hope they pick up mate! 
And happy birthday too bro, I hope your day gets better...with some beers or whatever you like to drink  
Woah, that ghostrider is some seriously frosty shit...woo hoo!


----------



## Macmac124 (Feb 2, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well, here's some ghostrider. Hopefully being next to their big Sisters give them reason to live  View attachment 3599868 View attachment 3599870


hey been reading up on youre journal in im a soil guy that uses gh organic but damn youre killing it i got som maxi gro laying around what should i feed my clones that are rooted i read gh recommends 500-700 ppms .5tsp is that correct or should i go lower then that .im trying to swicth to hydro to quicken things up and get better yield any help is appreciated


----------



## Macmac124 (Feb 2, 2016)

This is what i can do in promix with organic nutes ....


----------



## Macmac124 (Feb 2, 2016)

i gotta freebie of in house purple animal kush


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 3, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh NOOOOO! Oh man, this makes me a very sad sad panda  I really hope they pick up mate!
> And happy birthday too bro, I hope your day gets better...with some beers or whatever you like to drink
> Woah, that ghostrider is some seriously frosty shit...woo hoo!


It's bumming me out for sure! It looks like they might make it, I'm keeping an eye on them, tad bit limp still but not dead at least  and thanks bro! A little bit of brandy will help me through today, and hey, knowledge is power and I know not to do this again even though it was the fastest veg I've had in my life lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 3, 2016)

Macmac124 said:


> hey been reading up on youre journal in im a soil guy that uses gh organic but damn youre killing it i got som maxi gro laying around what should i feed my clones that are rooted i read gh recommends 500-700 ppms .5tsp is that correct or should i go lower then that .im trying to swicth to hydro to quicken things up and get better yield any help is appreciated


Hey man right on I love organic growing! I'd start at around there, maybe .8ec and work up from there. I'm noticing some strains HATE maxigro in hydro starting out, not enough potassium at all. I'm actually going to see how maxibloom does for my mendo breath since the day I gave them maxigro at 700ppm the main stem went purple and leaves lightened up. It's happened more times than I can count and it's got to be a maxigro problem. Lots of people have success running maxibloom only, but I think maxigro is needed also, just not positive of what ratio would be best for a general purpose nute mix.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 3, 2016)

Macmac124 said:


> View attachment 3599900 This is what i can do in promix with organic nutes ....


This looks great bro! I mean, if you're doing well with organics, just maybe try a couple hydro plants so you have the dank organics going if there's any issues. Some times its a pain in the ass with hydro, different mediums and strains all play a role in the outcome, I love organic because it's great and doesn't need much dialing in


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 3, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> It's bumming me out for sure! It looks like they might make it, I'm keeping an eye on them, tad bit limp still but not dead at least  and thanks bro! A little bit of brandy will help me through today, and hey, knowledge is power and I know not to do this again even though it was the fastest veg I've had in my life lol


Oh good man, fingers crossed they make a full recovery!! I bet you won't do it again, bugger that lol. 
Awesome mate, well have an extra brandy for me and enjoy a big fat spliff too


----------



## Macmac124 (Feb 3, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey man right on I love organic growing! I'd start at around there, maybe .8ec and work up from there. I'm noticing some strains HATE maxigro in hydro starting out, not enough potassium at all. I'm actually going to see how maxibloom does for my mendo breath since the day I gave them maxigro at 700ppm the main stem went purple and leaves lightened up. It's happened more times than I can count and it's got to be a maxigro problem. Lots of people have success running maxibloom only, but I think maxigro is needed also, just not positive of what ratio would be best for a general purpose nute mix.


You try slica early on for the potassium def you're plant look damn good to me and for the price and application rate of maxi gro with a couple rez what other nute would you run ?


----------



## Macmac124 (Feb 3, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> This looks great bro! I mean, if you're doing well with organics, just maybe try a couple hydro plants so you have the dank organics going if there's any issues. Some times its a pain in the ass with hydro, different mediums and strains all play a role in the outcome, I love organic because it's great and doesn't need much dialing in


And also I love the ease of dirt I can't get get a gram a watt for shit after talking with others in the hydro store I go to they go three, four weeks veg in hydro and do a couple ozs a plant if I did a three week veg I be lucky to get a zip a plant .unless there just lying about the size of their dicks..lmao just wanna try to get my bang for my buck I seen you put seedlings in cups with hydroton do you feed seedlings that small with maxi and if so what ec I got a couple double rainbows I like to try like that


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 3, 2016)

Macmac124 said:


> hey been reading up on youre journal in im a soil guy that uses gh organic but damn youre killing it i got som maxi gro laying around what should i feed my clones that are rooted i read gh recommends 500-700 ppms .5tsp is that correct or should i go lower then that .im trying to swicth to hydro to quicken things up and get better yield any help is appreciated


Me and AP are pals in real life, i use the maxiseries in dirt,coco,soil, and other hydro setups. You really can't go wrong starting rooted cuts off with 1/4 tsp/gal. Its the safest thing to do.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 3, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> It's bumming me out for sure! It looks like they might make it, I'm keeping an eye on them, tad bit limp still but not dead at least  and thanks bro! A little bit of brandy will help me through today, and hey, knowledge is power and I know not to do this again even though it was the fastest veg I've had in my life lol


They'll be alright dude! I was gonna put a bet on it last night when you told me, but you would lose. I don't like making unfair bets


----------



## Macmac124 (Feb 3, 2016)

You also feed the seedling I know I'm probably bugging the shit out if you but I wanna get a couple bubble buckets going to test this hydroponics out


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 3, 2016)

Macmac124 said:


> oh yeah what about them little babies in hydroton would you feed them


Again, 1/4 tsp/gal is going to be the safest. But usually my freshly rooted cuts can take it even higher. Lets let @AlphaPhase chime in on what he's been doing lately. He's running more of your traditional hydro setup right now. I think he's starting out a tad higher
But i've been using the maxi on and off ever since it came out, and 1/4 tsp/gal works everytime.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 3, 2016)

Macmac124 said:


> You also feed the seedling I know I'm probably bugging the shit out if you but I wanna get a couple bubble buckets going to test this hydroponics out


If i'm starting seeds in an inert medium, I mix up a VERY mild nute solution. Like, an EC of around 0.3. 
I could tell you higher, but I don't want you to blame me if you burn/kill your seedlings


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 3, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh good man, fingers crossed they make a full recovery!! I bet you won't do it again, bugger that lol.
> Awesome mate, well have an extra brandy for me and enjoy a big fat spliff too


Thanks bro, by the grace of God I didn't even lose 1 plant, all 18 survived, I did lose 2 tops though, I had a full tote full of plants and was carrying them to the flower room and fell into a wall and decapitated some tops, last night was stressful lol, but all seems ok. They'll probably not yield nearly as much but it'll be better than nothing!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 3, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro, by the grace of God I didn't even lose 1 plant, all 18 survived, I did lose 2 tops though, I had a full tote full of plants and was carrying them to the flower room and fell into a wall and decapitated some tops, last night was stressful lol, but all seems ok. They'll probably not yield nearly as much but it'll be better than nothing!


Awesome news buddy, very happy to hear that!! I hope you didn't hurt yourself when you fell? 
With any luck yesterday may have just slowed them down a bit so your height issue may not be a big problem


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 3, 2016)

Macmac124 said:


> You try slica early on for the potassium def you're plant look damn good to me and for the price and application rate of maxi gro with a couple rez what other nute would you run ?


I've tried silica on and off, I like it for veg but don't notice much difference after week 3 of flower. I just use maxigro, maxibloom, Epsom salts and a little calmag, but I'm thinking about maybe dropping the calmag. I'm not sure if that's what had been looking out my newly rooted clones and causing the potassium deficiencies, I'm going to try some tinkering around to see if I can fix it lol



Macmac124 said:


> And also I love the ease of dirt I can't get get a gram a watt for shit after talking with others in the hydro store I go to they go three, four weeks veg in hydro and do a couple ozs a plant if I did a three week veg I be lucky to get a zip a plant .unless there just lying about the size of their dicks..lmao just wanna try to get my bang for my buck I seen you put seedlings in cups with hydroton do you feed seedlings that small with maxi and if so what ec I got a couple double rainbows I like to try like that


It's very possible to get a gram per watt, even in promix. Hydro definitely will veg the plants alot faster, itll shave off 2 or 3 weeks easy, but end results will be similar. Yield is just strain dependant so growing an OG strain is REALLY hard to get a gpw but doable. I veg for 4 or 5 weeks and get 3-4 Oz a plant on average, so 9 plants at 3oz = 27oz a light, but a heavier yielding strain would get 4oz, so 36oz a light, which is 1gpw. I think I start seeds at about 500-700ppm. I don't really measure it, I just use my res water, dilute it a little, maybe 1/2 res water have tap water, so it's probably around 600ppm. Whats weird is maxi works killer for me when I start seeds, but the first week of transplanting a new clone, it gives me issues, I haven't figured out if I'm over or under feeding or just the maxigro isn't too good in hydro for starting clones  I'll figure it out soon I'm sure


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 3, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> They'll be alright dude! I was gonna put a bet on it last night when you told me, but you would lose. I don't like making unfair bets


Lol You were right bro, they're still alive, I ended up saying fuck the Temps and turned the 2 lights off. I also propped them up with the trellis, I lost a couple tops from my carelessness but that seems to be all, I know it'll stunt them but it's better than getting nothing and having no plants to flower


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 3, 2016)

Macmac124 said:


> You also feed the seedling I know I'm probably bugging the shit out if you but I wanna get a couple bubble buckets going to test this hydroponics out


I also use beneficial bacteria. Since you're doing bubble buckets you'll NEED to do sterile or a beneficial res. I use hydroguard, pondzyme and microbial algae clean. These products fight off disease such as root rot. I recommend it over keeping the res sterile using products like bleach of Dutch master zone.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 3, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Again, 1/4 tsp/gal is going to be the safest. But usually my freshly rooted cuts can take it even higher. Lets let @AlphaPhase chime in on what he's been doing lately. He's running more of your traditional hydro setup right now. I think he's starting out a tad higher
> But i've been using the maxi on and off ever since it came out, and 1/4 tsp/gal works everytime.


1/4 tsp gets me at about 350ppm and 450ppm including my tap, I think I'm going to try this with the mendo breath I'm about to put in the veg tray, I've been hand watering and got purple stems. Can't for the life of me figure out why, happens every time with clones but not seeds lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 3, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Awesome news buddy, very happy to hear that!! I hope you didn't hurt yourself when you fell?
> With any luck yesterday may have just slowed them down a bit so your height issue may not be a big problem


I am OK lol, I tripped over the dogs food bowl and fell into the side of the house with the tote and the tote broke my fall lol, kind of pinched some branches between the tote and the house though lol. That'll be so awesome if they don't stretch much


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 3, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I am OK lol, I tripped over the dogs food bowl and fell into the side of the house with the tote and the tote broke my fall lol, kind of pinched some branches between the tote and the house though lol. That'll be so awesome if they don't stretch much


Ha ha oh dear, glad you're ok mate  
I'm sure your girls will still be monsters, you really only need a week of slower growth to keep them in check, you'll be sweet bro


----------



## supdro (Feb 3, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey man right on I love organic growing! I'd start at around there, maybe .8ec and work up from there. I'm noticing some strains HATE maxigro in hydro starting out, not enough potassium at all. I'm actually going to see how maxibloom does for my mendo breath since the day I gave them maxigro at 700ppm the main stem went purple and leaves lightened up. It's happened more times than I can count and it's got to be a maxigro problem. Lots of people have success running maxibloom only, but I think maxigro is needed also, just not positive of what ratio would be best for a general purpose nute mix.



Funny...i have both the gh maxi gonna do the all bloom formula. Seen some good stuff and only 1 fert! Btw happy late bday! Sucks about the veg table!!! I knowwwwww you didn't want to lose any roots. Did you cut them? Probably wont shock them as much as tugging them


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2016)

You are starting to sound like me!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2016)

I can see the problem going veg


AlphaPhase said:


> It's bumming me out for sure! It looks like they might make it, I'm keeping an eye on them, tad bit limp still but not dead at least  and thanks bro! A little bit of brandy will help me through today, and hey, knowledge is power and I know not to do this again even though it was the fastest veg I've had in my life lol


seems to me if you could veg in the same tub you flower would be optimum right?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 3, 2016)

supdro said:


> Funny...i have both the gh maxi gonna do the all bloom formula. Seen some good stuff and only 1 fert! Btw happy late bday! Sucks about the veg table!!! I knowwwwww you didn't want to lose any roots. Did you cut them? Probably wont shock them as much as tugging them


Same here man, I just transferred the mendo breath to the tray and used just maxibloom, no calmag and am trying out 550ppm. I've been getting way too much p and k deficiencies on young clones when I use maxigro, not sure why yet, but if this works I'll be using mostly maxibloom for veg, would be so easy keeping it that simple  I tugged the roots  I was having a tantrum after I saw what was going on lol  thanks for the bday wishes 



Mohican said:


> You are starting to sound like me!


Lol! Its always all good until it goes bad! 



Dr.D81 said:


> I can see the problem going veg
> 
> seems to me if you could veg in the same tub you flower would be optimum right?


You got it bro, that's my dream set up, trays on rolling casters. Veg in trays and roll the tray to the flower room! That'll be the way I'll be doing it once I get a house where I can have the veg and flower room in the same building, it would make things go so much smoother!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Same here man, I just transferred the mendo breath to the tray and used just maxibloom, no calmag and am trying out 550ppm. I've been getting way too much p and k deficiencies on young clones when I use maxigro, not sure why yet, but if this works I'll be using mostly maxibloom for veg, would be so easy keeping it that simple  I tugged the roots  I was having a tantrum after I saw what was going on lol  thanks for the bday wishes
> 
> 
> Lol! Its always all good until it goes bad!
> ...


Rolling trays that would be fantastic


----------



## supdro (Feb 3, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Same here man, I just transferred the mendo breath to the tray and used just maxibloom, no calmag and am trying out 550ppm. I've been getting way too much p and k deficiencies on young clones when I use maxigro, not sure why yet, but if this works I'll be using mostly maxibloom for veg, would be so easy keeping it that simple  I tugged the roots  I was having a tantrum after I saw what was going on lol  thanks for the bday wishes
> 
> 
> Lol! Its always all good until it goes bad!
> ...


I just started using lucas formula with the bloom. This may help a tad!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 3, 2016)

supdro said:


> I just started using lucas formula with the bloom. This may help a tad!


Hell yeah man, that's some valuable info right there and makes 100% sense what's been going on with my cuts! 50/50 seems like it should help boost p and k


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 3, 2016)

I made decision tonight. I'm not going to keep an unhealthy cut ever again. Cutting my losses with the glue s1. It's not something I can fix, it's just sick seeds that came from sick cuts. Either that or they are extremely susceptible to disease, I don't know. Not a strain for me or my garden ever again.. Nothing I can do so it's time to move on. I am getting the exact same bs the glue was showing on them, so no more messing around  garbage can. 
 
Will have to pick up new cuts next week, not sure what yet, but something new. Stay tuned. 

On a good note. This is a plant I need. A plant that grows 2 feet in 4 weeks, you can cut the roots 50% off, and they are still mediocre under 2k of light. Strong like fucking bull.


----------



## Macmac124 (Feb 4, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I also use beneficial bacteria. Since you're doing bubble buckets you'll NEED to do sterile or a beneficial res. I use hydroguard, pondzyme and microbial algae clean. These products fight off disease such as root rot. I recommend it over keeping the res sterile using products like bleach of Dutch master zone.


Bleach like Clorox


----------



## Macmac124 (Feb 4, 2016)

Macmac124 said:


> Bleach like Clorox


I have a jar of pond zyme I tried it before when I tried dwc in the summer and one of my hoes got root rot but it didn't seem to work for me so I threw her in soil what the dosage you use that shit comes with a scooper but it says a 50 gallon s a scoop or something high like that how can I use bleach


----------



## papapayne (Feb 4, 2016)

Dang man stop in an hear bad news! That's not what I want to hear when I came thru. That fuckin sucks man. Hope they bounce back with a vengence.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 4, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I made decision tonight. I'm not going to keep an unhealthy cut ever again. Cutting my losses with the glue s1. It's not something I can fix, it's just sick seeds that came from sick cuts. Either that or they are extremely susceptible to disease, I don't know. Not a strain for me or my garden ever again.. Nothing I can do so it's time to move on. I am getting the exact same bs the glue was showing on them, so no more messing around  garbage can.
> View attachment 3600650
> Will have to pick up new cuts next week, not sure what yet, but something new. Stay tuned.
> 
> ...


So good to see your girls kicking back into gear man, they'll be sweet now 
No good about the glue s1's though mate, at least there's plenty of other strains out there to choose from


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 4, 2016)

Macmac124 said:


> Bleach like Clorox


Yeah, uncented. I'd advice getting a chlorine Meter so you know exactly how much you're using, too little = no enough to hold off root rot, too much bad for plants. 


Macmac124 said:


> I have a jar of pond zyme I tried it before when I tried dwc in the summer and one of my hoes got root rot but it didn't seem to work for me so I threw her in soil what the dosage you use that shit comes with a scooper but it says a 50 gallon s a scoop or something high like that how can I use bleach


Pond zyme would be Hella hard to dose in a small reservoir, I use 1 tsp for 50 gallons when I mix a new res up and then 1/2 tsp every 2x a week. You'd need to use something like hydroguard with the pond zyme.



papapayne said:


> Dang man stop in an hear bad news! That's not what I want to hear when I came thru. That fuckin sucks man. Hope they bounce back with a vengence.


Shit can happen Hella fast bro! Lol, it's ok though, they are still alive  I have some new cuts coming tomorrow, cherry pie, gsc, and dosido I think, so it's all good  


eastcoastmo said:


> So good to see your girls kicking back into gear man, they'll be sweet now
> No good about the glue s1's though mate, at least there's plenty of other strains out there to choose from


For sure bro, I'm picking up some dank cuts tomorrow, totally forgot about the cuts I gave Aeroknow a few months ago, he's got some cuts for me now


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 4, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yeah, uncented. I'd advice getting a chlorine Meter so you know exactly how much you're using, too little = no enough to hold off root rot, too much bad for plants.
> 
> Pond zyme would be Hella hard to dose in a small reservoir, I use 1 tsp for 50 gallons when I mix a new res up and then 1/2 tsp every 2x a week. You'd need to use something like hydroguard with the pond zyme.
> 
> ...


Good shit brother, sounds like another dank run coming


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 4, 2016)

I started using physan 20 today to clean equipment. I must say, it smells great! I soaked my hydroton in it and will be reusing the hydroton for the first time in a while. I got all the big roots out but there's still some small root particles here and there, hoping the pond zyme takes care of that  

Going to start the rooted cuttings a little differently. 

I'm starting out at a pH of 5.5 and a ppm of 400 or .6ec of just maxibloom- will be flooding every 8 hours to start. Hoping for good results since I burned the shit out of my mendo breath lol. 

I really think ppm has to do with what ppm the cuttings were getting, the mama plants they came from and other variables, I can start my cuttings at 700 ppm usually with out issues, but when I got the cuts from the dispensary, 700 burned them bad. I also think it has something to do with them probably using organic nutes and I'm using synthetic. 

Will find out soon as I changed the res for the mendo to the above mentioned dosage and began foliar feeding for now 

So many problems, so little time lol


A few month cured kushberry bud weighing in at a perfect 1/4oz


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 5, 2016)

Damn, that's a nice looking budzilla  
Hey bro, have you got any tips for trimming? Your buds always look so perfectly manicured and I'm wondering if you do anything in particular, like trimming after a few days hanging etc..cheers man


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Damn, that's a nice looking budzilla
> Hey bro, have you got any tips for trimming? Your buds always look so perfectly manicured and I'm wondering if you do anything in particular, like trimming after a few days hanging etc..cheers man


I chop the plants down, take off all the big fan leaves or anything that has a stem (unless it's hella frosty) then hang up the whole plant until it's almost dry, when the leaves are dry and the buds are slightly spongy, I mean slightly! If it's too wet =no good, feeling like the squishyness of a gummy bear I think is best, not wet enough that it smushes in but not dry enough that it crumbles or doesn't squish at all, you want some resistance when squeezing the bud when you're checking them and don't want it to just squeeze together and stay like that. Depending on Temps and humidity in the room, I like 63-69f and 59-62%rh, it takes around 5-7 days at these Temps. Then it's ready to trim the sugar leaves  I just use scissors and chop chop


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 5, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I chop the plants down, take off all the big fan leaves or anything that has a stem (unless it's hella frosty) then hang up the whole plant until it's almost dry, when the leaves are dry and the buds are slightly spongy, I mean slightly! If it's too wet =no good, feeling like the squishyness of a gummy bear I think is best, not wet enough that it smushes in but not dry enough that it crumbles or doesn't squish at all, you want some resistance when squeezing the bud when you're checking them and don't want it to just squeeze together and stay like that. Depending on Temps and humidity in the room, I like 63-69f and 59-62%rh, it takes around 5-7 days at these Temps. Then it's ready to trim the sugar leaves  I just use scissors and chop chop


Sweet man, cheers for the info, sounds like a good plan 
Do you keep the sugar leaves for hash? I'm keen to make some edibles this round...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sweet man, cheers for the info, sounds like a good plan
> Do you keep the sugar leaves for hash? I'm keen to make some edibles this round...


No problem at all bro! It's so much easier trimming when the buds are dry. Use the middle of the scissor blades, like your hedging some bushes, it'll keep the scissors from chopping the buds and it'll chop the leaves close to the bud. I do keep the sugar leaves hell yeah! I make edibles and hash, well, first I make hash and then I make the edibles with the hash  they come out more potent, more tasty and clean when you cook with hash instead of the trim itself, I'm about to have a cookie right now


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 5, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> No problem at all bro! It's so much easier trimming when the buds are dry. Use the middle of the scissor blades, like your hedging some bushes, it'll keep the scissors from chopping the buds and it'll chop the leaves close to the bud. I do keep the sugar leaves hell yeah! I make edibles and hash, well, first I make hash and then I make the edibles with the hash  they come out more potent, more tasty and clean when you cook with hash instead of the trim itself, I'm about to have a cookie right now


Awesome bro, sounds like the way I should do it this time...nice looking buds and some good hash to go with it  
The reason I was going to leave it wet was so I could slow cook it into some coconut oil and then use that instead of butter some brownies  if you reckon using the hash is better, I will have to test it out ha ha. How do you make the hash if you don't mind me asking? I usually just do bubble...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Awesome bro, sounds like the way I should do it this time...nice looking buds and some good hash to go with it
> The reason I was going to leave it wet was so I could slow cook it into some coconut oil and then use that instead of butter some brownies  if you reckon using the hash is better, I will have to test it out ha ha. How do you make the hash if you don't mind me asking? I usually just do bubble...


You definitely want all of your trim dried for edibles, never wet. When it's wet it will be greener, chlorophyll and all the nasty stuff is at its peak but when it's dried all of that stuff breaks down  itl taste much better. I don't think it affects potency at all either way though, but it comes out much better tasting. I make bubble hash with my bubble bags, I recently got a washing machine but used to make it by hand for the longest time. Once the hash is dry I use about 7grams of hash into a batch of cookies or oil for brownies  they are strong but I like to use the same recipe for everything. If I make 14 cookies with 7-9 grams, that's about 1/2 gram of hash per cookie, pretty strong, but you don't have to eat the whole cookie


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 5, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> You definitely want all of your trim dried for edibles, never wet. When it's wet it will be greener, chlorophyll and all the nasty stuff is at its peak but when it's dried all of that stuff breaks down  itl taste much better. I don't think it affects potency at all either way though, but it comes out much better tasting. I make bubble hash with my bubble bags, I recently got a washing machine but used to make it by hand for the longest time. Once the hash is dry I use about 7grams of hash into a batch of cookies or oil for brownies  they are strong but I like to use the same recipe for everything. If I make 14 cookies with 7-9 grams, that's about 1/2 gram of hash per cookie, pretty strong, but you don't have to eat the whole cookie


Holy shit bro, your cookies sound WILD!! I usually smoke my hash in a spliff and it whacks me (i use about 1/8 of a g), cookies with 1/2 a gram of hash in it would knock me out ha ha. Have to try this! Dried trimmings it is


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Holy shit bro, your cookies sound WILD!! I usually smoke my hash in a spliff and it whacks me (i use about 1/8 of a g), cookies with 1/2 a gram of hash in it would knock me out ha ha. Have to try this! Dried trimmings it is


Lol, they are space cakes! They'll make you feel like your on a space ship if you eat a whole one


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 5, 2016)

Spog 91, this run it is stupid sticky, like the glue, also extremely terpy. 100% different from what I just harvested! I really think since I've been running this strain with the glue that it's been picking up the weird funk from the glue and not growing properly, now that it's in with ghostrider and all healthy plants, it came out different, so wierd!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 5, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lol, they are space cakes! They'll make you feel like your on a space ship if you eat a whole one


Ha ha sounds like a fun trip to space  



AlphaPhase said:


> Spog 91, this run it is stupid sticky, like the glue, also extremely terpy. 100% different from what I just harvested! I really think since I've been running this strain with the glue that it's been picking up the weird funk from the glue and not growing properly, now that it's in with ghostrider and all healthy plants, it came out different, so wierd!!
> 
> View attachment 3601787 View attachment 3601788


Nice!! That Spog looks delicious...and perfect as always


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 5, 2016)

So I got the tray of clones today, the homie Aero hooked it up. Cherry pie, pcg gsc, some more ghostrider and sherbert. Now let's see if I can't burn the shit out of them lol! My poor mendo breath  the last mendo never had an issue going into my system so I dunno why the ones I just got did  oh well, time to figure it out and kick some ass


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 6, 2016)

Woo hoo, solid mix of clones mate, this is going to be great to watch


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 6, 2016)

@Aeroknow hey bro, you know how the club cuts are way too tall and they are tough to start? I just got the best idea. It's kind of unorthodox, but once you get new club cuts that are tall, just fuckin cut the clone at a node and re-root it in a plug or cloner! Get the genetics you need and root it in the medium you want and get rid of the Hella tall clone at the same time! Totally doing this next time  maybe it's a dumb idea but damn I think it would work for me and you and wouldn't really set me back at least, I get a week of lock out with the club cuts and they don't grow, so if I rooted it in a week I'd be on the same track except with a healthy clone used to my nutes!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 6, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Woo hoo, solid mix of clones mate, this is going to be great to watch


I'm hoping to skip transplant shock this time, my mendo took a bad turn at some point that I'm not digging right now lol, the last mendo I got from a friend took my nutes totally fine so I figured these would be the same but I fried them lol. So with this batch I'm going to take it easy and start slowwwwlllllyyyyyy - I've wanted cherry pie for years so this makes me happy! And the gsc cut is supposed to be THE best out of all the gsc cuts, hands down I'm told


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 6, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> @Aeroknow hey bro, you know how the club cuts are way too tall and they are tough to start? I just got the best idea. It's kind of unorthodox, but once you get new club cuts that are tall, just fuckin cut the clone at a node and re-root it in a plug or cloner! Get the genetics you need and root it in the medium you want and get rid of the Hella tall clone at the same time! Totally doing this next time  maybe it's a dumb idea but damn I think it would work for me and you and wouldn't really set me back at least, I get a week of lock out with the club cuts and they don't grow, so if I rooted it in a week I'd be on the same track except with a healthy clone used to my nutes!


Do it bro, snap new cuts from those long ass cuts, and root em in your aerocloner next time. I don't see why not.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 6, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'm hoping to skip transplant shock this time, my mendo took a bad turn at some point that I'm not digging right now lol, the last mendo I got from a friend took my nutes totally fine so I figured these would be the same but I fried them lol. So with this batch I'm going to take it easy and start slowwwwlllllyyyyyy - I've wanted cherry pie for years so this makes me happy! And the gsc cut is supposed to be THE best out of all the gsc cuts, hands down I'm told


You can thank @Garden Boss for the CP. got it at the bbq. Thanks again GB!
I had the cherry pie a few years ago. But i got it from some dude who had the most nuclear mites i've ever seen. After throwing every poison I had at the time at them, I ended up ditching it, before ever even flowering it I'm gonna grow some CP's outdoor this year too. Can't wait


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 6, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Do it bro, snap new cuts from those long ass cuts, and root em in your aerocloner next time. I don't see why not.


Hell yeah totally going to do that next time! They mendo are looking a bit better now since I foliar fed them and lowered the nutes, I bet you're right on when you said you think they foliar feed and the roots can't handle nutes right away, totally makes sense 



Aeroknow said:


> You can thank @Garden Boss for the CP. got it at the bbq. Thanks again GB!
> I had the cherry pie a few years ago. But i got it from some dude who had the most nuclear mites i've ever seen. After throwing every poison I had at the time at them, I ended up ditching it, before ever even flowering it I'm gonna grow some CP's outdoor this year too. Can't wait


Thanks gardeb boss! And hell yeah it's supposed to be a bad ass cut for outdoor


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 6, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> You can thank @Garden Boss for the CP. got it at the bbq. Thanks again GB!
> I had the cherry pie a few years ago. But i got it from some dude who had the most nuclear mites i've ever seen. After throwing every poison I had at the time at them, I ended up ditching it, before ever even flowering it I'm gonna grow some CP's outdoor this year too. Can't wait


That bitch will get big outside. It was the smallest plant I put out and it finished as tall as the blue dream


----------



## supdro (Feb 6, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Spog 91, this run it is stupid sticky, like the glue, also extremely terpy. 100% different from what I just harvested! I really think since I've been running this strain with the glue that it's been picking up the weird funk from the glue and not growing properly, now that it's in with ghostrider and all healthy plants, it came out different, so wierd!!
> 
> View attachment 3601787 View attachment 3601788



Pic and bud quality is hightimes cred #winning!!!


----------



## adower (Feb 6, 2016)

Don't waste your time with the cherry pie indoor if you're looking for weight. It does not yield great at all indoor. I grew the same cut you have.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 6, 2016)

Hey Alpha, I just found a bag of trimmings in the freezer from my last round, it was frozen fresh though. Do think it would be worthwhile drying it out and using it to make bubble hash? Or have i ruined it by freezing it fresh? Thanks man


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 6, 2016)

adower said:


> Don't waste your time with the cherry pie indoor if you're looking for weight. It does not yield great at all indoor. I grew the same cut you have.


Got all your lights burning finally this week when the bulbs and controller got in.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 6, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> That bitch will get big outside. It was the smallest plant I put out and it finished as tall as the blue dream


Hell yeah! I hope to have a place by summer that I can do a couple outside, I reallllllyyyyy want some damn outdoor plants, bad! 



supdro said:


> Pic and bud quality is hightimes cred #winning!!!


Thanks bro! I really can not wait to harvest this one, I knew it had potential but I just wasn't getting it to its true potential until now, so stoked  



adower said:


> Don't waste your time with the cherry pie indoor if you're looking for weight. It does not yield great at all indoor. I grew the same cut you have.


I've heard the same but I've heard it can yield pretty good with training and I train the hell out of my plants usually so I'm hoping for the best  



eastcoastmo said:


> Hey Alpha, I just found a bag of trimmings in the freezer from my last round, it was frozen fresh though. Do think it would be worthwhile drying it out and using it to make bubble hash? Or have i ruined it by freezing it fresh? Thanks man


Fresh frozen trim is completely fine for hash, its actually my favorite way to make it! I just meant don't make edibles with fresh trim  but if you make hash first with it and then cook with the hash made from fresh trim, you're 100% golden bro


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 6, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah! I hope to have a place by summer that I can do a couple outside, I reallllllyyyyy want some damn outdoor plants, bad!
> 
> 
> Thanks bro! I really can not wait to harvest this one, I knew it had potential but I just wasn't getting it to its true potential until now, so stoked
> ...


Oh cool, that's good to know man, thank you  
On a side note, I found a little baggy of leftover hash from my last round, wow, she is a full 'up' high hey lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 6, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lol, they are space cakes! They'll make you feel like your on a space ship if you eat a whole one


Hell yeah I love some space cakes


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 7, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh cool, that's good to know man, thank you
> On a side note, I found a little baggy of leftover hash from my last round, wow, she is a full 'up' high hey lol.


No problem brother! And hell yeah bro, hash is by far my favorite, it doesn't hit me as crazy as some weed does, it's more of a pure feeling if that makes sense, creeps up on ya nice and easy until it's full effect, not so overwhelming all at once, for me anyway  



Vnsmkr said:


> Hell yeah I love some space cakes


Me too! I have to eat edibles on the days I can't sleep well, which is a lot lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 7, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> No problem brother! And hell yeah bro, hash is by far my favorite, it doesn't hit me as crazy as some weed does, it's more of a pure feeling if that makes sense, creeps up on ya nice and easy until it's full effect, not so overwhelming all at once, for me anyway
> 
> 
> Me too! I have to eat edibles on the days I can't sleep well, which is a lot lol


Agreed bro, i quite enjoy the high too, nice and mellow and helps me sleep..a bit too well sometimes ha ha.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 7, 2016)

So I'm switching nutes, I wasn't going to but flipping back through my journal, veg+bloom plays much better with my tap water than maxi has been, plus it's much easier to mix and I won't need any additives like calmag or silica and it has fulcic acid too  will switch all of veg over to it once it's delivers, only thing I don't like is the price haha


Got some Spog91 babies that should be rooted by the time I get the veg +bloom so I'll be able to see if it'll get rid of my transplant headaches I've been having


----------



## adower (Feb 7, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> So I'm switching nutes, I wasn't going to but flipping back through my journal, veg+bloom plays much better with my tap water than maxi has been, plus it's much easier to mix and I won't need any additives like calmag or silica and it has fulcic acid too  will switch all of veg over to it once it's delivers, only thing I don't like is the price haha
> 
> 
> Got some Spog91 babies that should be rooted by the time I get the veg +bloom so I'll be able to see if it'll get rid of my transplant headaches I've been having
> ...


I just reupped on my veg bloom. I asked Chris for a sample of +size. However he said they are doing samples anymore at this moment. Instead he hooked me up with 50% off my whole order. Got a 25 lb veg bloom and 1 lb +size for 300$. You might want to see if he will do the same by asking for a sample.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 7, 2016)

adower said:


> I just reupped on my veg bloom. I asked Chris for a sample of +size. However he said they are doing samples anymore at this moment. Instead he hooked me up with 50% off my whole order. Got a 25 lb veg bloom and 1 lb +size for 300$. You might want to see if he will do the same by asking for a sample.


Say whattttttt? I already paid, how would I go about emailing him? Thanks for the tip bro!!

Also, how are you liking it? Works pretty damn good am I right?! I can't remember any deficiencies in veg and always had a good nice start for the plants when I used v+b, it's good stuff


----------



## adower (Feb 7, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Say whattttttt? I already paid, how would I go about emailing him? Thanks for the tip bro!!
> 
> Also, how are you liking it? Works pretty damn good am I right?! I can't remember any deficiencies in veg and always had a good nice start for the plants when I used v+b, it's good stuff


I called because their samples page wasnt working so then he emailed me and said he will take care of me. I love the stuff. I am growing a og that is a nitrogen hog. I had slight n def with the veg bloom alone. I added some gh micro and it took care of it. I probably could have upped the veg bloom but it's expensive as you know.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> No problem brother! And hell yeah bro, hash is by far my favorite, it doesn't hit me as crazy as some weed does, it's more of a pure feeling if that makes sense, creeps up on ya nice and easy until it's full effect, not so overwhelming all at once, for me anyway
> 
> 
> Me too! I have to eat edibles on the days I can't sleep well, which is a lot lol


I smoke a lot of hash


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 7, 2016)

adower said:


> I called because their samples page wasnt working so then he emailed me and said he will take care of me. I love the stuff. I am growing a og that is a nitrogen hog. I had slight n def with the veg bloom alone. I added some gh micro and it took care of it. I probably could have upped the veg bloom but it's expensive as you know.


Right on that's awesome! I wrote them an email so that would he awesome if he sends sample of some sort  I can't wait to start using it again, what ec are you starting new rooted clones at? I can't remember how much I was using? Does .8- 1.0ec sound right for starting clones and then about 1.4-1.6ec for big plants in veg and flower? Good tip with the gh micro I have a boat load of it I can use when needed


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 7, 2016)

Weekly update

Ghostrider OG and Spog91 8 full weeks


Spog91

Ghostrider OG


Gg4 6 full weeks
 

Ghostrider OG a little under a week but I'll call it a week, they made a full recovery!! I haven't had a full run yet if ghostrider but Aero thinks I will be close to 2 units per light with the ghostrider Scrog I'm about to harvest  I'll be Hella stoked if so


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> So I'm switching nutes, I wasn't going to but flipping back through my journal, veg+bloom plays much better with my tap water than maxi has been, plus it's much easier to mix and I won't need any additives like calmag or silica and it has fulcic acid too  will switch all of veg over to it once it's delivers, only thing I don't like is the price haha
> 
> 
> Got some Spog91 babies that should be rooted by the time I get the veg +bloom so I'll be able to see if it'll get rid of my transplant headaches I've been having
> ...





AlphaPhase said:


> Weekly update
> 
> Ghostrider OG and Spog91 8 full weeks
> View attachment 3603569
> ...


That ghost rider looks killer. I am about to flip a big pheno hunt and need to get you and areo some clones to try out.


----------



## adower (Feb 7, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Right on that's awesome! I wrote them an email so that would he awesome if he sends sample of some sort  I can't wait to start using it again, what ec are you starting new rooted clones at? I can't remember how much I was using? Does .8- 1.0ec sound right for starting clones and then about 1.4-1.6ec for big plants in veg and flower? Good tip with the gh micro I have a boat load of it I can use when needed


I start my rooted clones at 1.4 ec -1.5 ec and veg them for a couple weeks. In flower I go up to 1.7 ec Max until week 6 and start to drop down.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 7, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> That ghost rider looks killer. I am about to flip a big pheno hunt and need to get you and areo some clones to try out.


Hell yeah bro! Aero had 3 phenos and they are were killer  what are ya hunting? I love new gear  



adower said:


> I start my rooted clones at 1.4 ec -1.5 ec and veg them for a couple weeks. In flower I go up to 1.7 ec Max until week 6 and start to drop down.


Ahh ok, glad I asked or I would have been Hella light on feedings  going to write this down, hoping to switch over this week


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah bro! Aero had 3 phenos and they are were killer  what are ya hunting? I love new gear
> 
> 
> Ahh ok, glad I asked or I would have been Hella light on feedings  going to write this down, hoping to switch over this week


mostly my gear this time. Og lerry X honeybee, lemon shine, Gatorballs, and GDP X honeybee but also have one bluebells, jillanje, daze, and ?p X mt valley kush. Clones I am running are ghost train haze , HAOG, slymer, sfv og, cherry pie, 2010 dog kush, Frank's gift, gg4, honeybee, and fireballs


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> mostly my gear this time. Og lerry X honeybee, lemon shine, Gatorballs, and GDP X honeybee but also have one bluebells, jillanje, daze, and ?p X mt valley kush. Clones I am running are ghost train haze , HAOG, slymer, sfv og, cherry pie, 2010 dog kush, Frank's gift, gg4, honeybee, and fireballs


Hell yeah! What's the crosses of those? I remember seeing fireballs and that looked awesome, and fuck yeah slymer! How is the honey bee? Is it really like honey? Man they all sound good


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 8, 2016)

Also @Dr.D81 @papapayne I have 3 blue fin beans I won't be able to pop for a long time, if one of you has some space to start em and see if they're anything good that would be awesome  I think they are Reg but not sure, they're Mosca seeds I think? The review sounds good


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2016)

I am always down to pop beans


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am always down to pop beans


Awesome! I'll see what I have I think I have some qrazy quake, Jakes dream and couple fem beans from 710 genetics, I'll see what here


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Awesome! I'll see what I have I think I have some qrazy quake, Jakes dream and couple fem beans from 710 genetics, I'll see what here


Shit you know I will run them and let you pick what you want.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 8, 2016)

@AlphaPhase WOW bro, those buds are high times worthy, nice work bro! 

Right on with the bluefin beans too, I got a pack of them waiting with the old time moonshine! Really want to pop them and find the blueberry muffin pheno


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 8, 2016)

@AlphaPhase was just looking back thru your old 24k WG thread. About to pop 10 of them along with 10 Dr Who and 10 Gage Good Ideas.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Shit you know I will run them and let you pick what you want.


Right on bro! I'll put something together for ya  



eastcoastmo said:


> @AlphaPhase WOW bro, those buds are high times worthy, nice work bro!
> 
> Right on with the bluefin beans too, I got a pack of them waiting with the old time moonshine! Really want to pop them and find the blueberry muffin pheno


Thanks bro! The blueberry muffin pheno sounds bad ass! I read that it is one hell of a hash plant 



Vnsmkr said:


> @AlphaPhase was just looking back thru your old 24k WG thread. About to pop 10 of them along with 10 Dr Who and 10 Gage Good Ideas.


Hell yeah bro! I want to run a pack of the 24k wg eventually, I only had 1 seed and it turned out pretty damn good so with a 10 pack you'll find something straight up fire bro


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 8, 2016)

Mmm the glueeee


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Right on bro! I'll put something together for ya
> 
> 
> Thanks bro! The blueberry muffin pheno sounds bad ass! I read that it is one hell of a hash plant
> ...


Your the man


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 8, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Mmm the glueeee
> View attachment 3604245


So did you order up a spinpro trimmer? If so, man, I don't know how well that will work with a strain like gg4. Ghostrider is perfect for it, but then again, wait til you harvest the ghostrider. So fucking easy to trim. The glue is tough one fo sho though. Well, that's what my trimmer says at least


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 8, 2016)

@Dr.D81
Did you get any of that ghostrider from that jar of it I brought to the bbq? We need to get you that cut. It rocks!! Makes me wanna order shit loads more of Karmas gear. Just a single pack of that ghostrider v2.0 and most were keepers.

@AlphaPhase 
Those 3 karma og phenos will finally be ready to hit the flower room in a bout a week or so


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 8, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> So did you order up a spinpro trimmer? If so, man, I don't know how well that will work with a strain like gg4. Ghostrider is perfect for it, but then again, wait til you harvest the ghostrider. So fucking easy to trim. The glue is tough one fo sho though. Well, that's what my trimmer says at least


Yeah I got a hydro planet brand, they all look about the same so I went with a mid / higher priced one, it was on sale though for 160 so not too bad. I don't have high hopes for it working with the glue tho lol. But if it works for anything I figure it'll save some time and energy. I found someone that'll do the trimming for 150 a unit but right now with prices so low I'm hoping the spin trimmer helps a bit until prices go back up


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 8, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @Dr.D81
> Did you get any of that ghostrider from that jar of it I brought to the bbq? We need to get you that cut. It rocks!! Makes me wanna order shit loads more of Karmas gear. Just a single pack of that ghostrider v2.0 and most were keepers.
> 
> @AlphaPhase
> Those 3 karma og phenos will finally be ready to hit the flower room in a bout a week or so


Hell yeah dude, the karma OG will be straight fire, I haven't seen a bad pheno yet there seems to be 4 or 5 phenos


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 8, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yeah I got a hydro planet brand, they all look about the same so I went with a mid / higher priced one, it was on sale though for 160 so not too bad. I don't have high hopes for it working with the glue tho lol. But if it works for anything I figure it'll save some time and energy. I found someone that'll do the trimming for 150 a unit but right now with prices so low I'm hoping the spin trimmer helps a bit until prices go back up


Hopefully you can trust that person bro. Bunch of fucking broke ass snakes around here. Watch out.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hell yea I want a gr cut and a cookies cut if it happens to be around shot me a pm sometime. I have a ton of Karmas Og crosses started. Swamp wrecked X kog , sfv og X kog, goji f2 X kog


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 8, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Hopefully you can trust that person bro. Bunch of fucking broke ass snakes around here. Watch out.


True that. I know this guy real well though, just not sure how well he can trim, he said he's trimmed a lot so I'm gonna give em a small batch to see how it comes out and go from there


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hell yea I want a gr cut and a cookies cut if it happens to be around shot me a pm sometime. I have a ton of Karmas Og crosses started. Swamp wrecked X kog , sfv og X kog, goji f2 X kog


Oh man the sfv OG kog sounds crazy good, like a back cross almost that should be Hella lemon fuel  when's the eta flower time gonna be on that one?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh man the sfv OG kog sounds crazy good, like a back cross almost that should be Hella lemon fuel  when's the eta flower time gonna be on that one?


Next cycle


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 8, 2016)

So I figured out this maxibloom I think. I've been starting the clones way too low at around 600ppm, it works for my clones out of the Aero cloner for some reason, but that aside, I pumped up the nutes to about 1100ppm, the diamond OG and black lime reserve started growing and looking better over night, the mendo are still in bad shape but they'll pull through so I can take some cuts soon. 

The clones I got from Aero I started at 450ppm and then ramped it up to 1000ppm. The only strain that burned slightly was the gsc but no biggy. So the ppm sounds about right for clones with most other nutes I've used, but still will be switching to veg+bloom for veg. Will still use maxi for flower though, at least for now. 

So 1.3ec-1.6ec for rooted cuts is the new formula, right on track with what adower said the v+b should be. Give or take a little for nute sensitive plants, like the gsc, but no lower than 900ppm I'd advise. (mostly personal notes here lol) 

And this is what nute burn looks like. It's so freaking hard to tell between burn and deficiencies since they look damn near the same but this is the burn that I know of and seen before, I should have known it wasn't nute burn on the mendo since they looked like shit for so long, looked like they had every deficiencies all at once but I was too scared to up the nutes. Learn from my lesson  if it doesn't look similar to this it's most likely due to not enough nutes lol


----------



## supdro (Feb 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> So did you order up a spinpro trimmer? If so, man, I don't know how well that will work with a strain like gg4. Ghostrider is perfect for it, but then again, wait til you harvest the ghostrider. So fucking easy to trim. The glue is tough one fo sho though. Well, that's what my trimmer says at least



Glad you mentioned the spinpro. What experiences do you have with it?


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 9, 2016)

supdro said:


> Glad you mentioned the spinpro. What experiences do you have with it?


Chunky/cylindrical type buds=works ok.
But those easy type of buds are better off trimmed by hand, Mine and my friends experience.
It sucks, but hand trimmed is always where its at. Even outdoor


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 9, 2016)

I figure with as much scissor and finger hash that comes off during hand trimming, it should be comparable at least with the spin trimmer, lots and lots of resin comes off using scissors so I can't see much more coming off with a few spins but we'll see, it's Def worth a shot for sure


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 9, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I figure with as much scissor and finger hash that comes off during hand trimming, it should be comparable at least with the spin trimmer, lots and lots of resin comes off using scissors so I can't see much more coming off with a few spins but we'll see, it's Def worth a shot for sure


Why the machine trim all the sudden? Your a top tier gardener. I don't get it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 9, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Why the machine trim all the sudden? Your a top tier gardener. I don't get it.


Well from reading around and seeing pics of hand trim vs spin trim, there's a good handful of people that say the spin trimmer doesn't beat up the buds nearly as bad as the tumbler kind of electric trimmer and when trimming with scissors there's tons and tons of resin getting sheared off, I figure give it a shot, at least for the smaller buds, see how it comes out, if I can't tell the difference under my scope, it'll save me some quality time for funner things, as fun as trimming is


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 9, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well from reading around and seeing pics of hand trim vs spin trim, there's a good handful of people that say the spin trimmer doesn't beat up the buds nearly as bad as the tumbler kind of electric trimmer and when trimming with scissors there's tons and tons of resin getting sheared off, I figure give it a shot, at least for the smaller buds, see how it comes out, if I can't tell the difference under my scope, it'll save me some quality time for funner things, as fun as trimming is


Do you hate trimming?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 9, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Do you hate trimming?


Yes it's my least favorite activity lol - it takes me like 6+ hrs a lb and I get easily bored of it so it takes even longer and my back is really bad along with my hands have nerve damage from a piece of glass that I fell on a while back, so it's hard and just sucks  I'll probably hire a trimmer eventually but I'm just trying to keep up and do what I can for now. I Def wont use the trimmer if it affects quality even a little, but if it doesn't I'll never go back to scissors. High hopes I know, but I hear if the trimmer is good quality and you go slow it should be OK but we'll see. It sounds too good to be true but if I'm only using it for small buds, it might actually come out better because small buds get handled ALOT during trimming by the gloves and scissors, they basically get full coverage of demolition by the time it's trimmed lol


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 9, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yes it's my least favorite activity lol - it takes me like 6+ hrs a lb and I get easily bored of it so it takes even longer and my back is really bad along with my hands have nerve damage from a piece of glass that I fell on a while back, so it's hard and just sucks  I'll probably hire a trimmer eventually but I'm just trying to keep up and do what I can for now. I Def wont use the trimmer if it affects quality even a little, but if it doesn't I'll never go back to scissors. High hopes I know, but I hear if the trimmer is good quality and you go slow it should be OK but we'll see. It sounds too good to be true but if I'm only using it for small buds, it might actually come out better because small buds get handled ALOT during trimming by the gloves and scissors, they basically get full coverage of demolition by the time it's trimmed lol


Trimming a unit in 6 hours is fucking super fast. I can't do a unit in 8 hours. The only trimmers I've seen are the ones that shave the outside of the buds and by the looks of your bud you don't trim like that.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 9, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Trimming a unit in 6 hours is fucking super fast. I can't do a unit in 8 hours. The only trimmers I've seen are the ones that shave the outside of the buds and by the looks of your bud you don't trim like that.


I guess it's kind of fast, but it takes me days in reality, like today I trimmed 150g in 2 hours or so, maybe a little less, but then I have to stop for an hour (or the rest of the day lol) and stretch my back and let my hand feel better  I have a routine for trimming that speeds it up a bit but I truly hate trimming, I dread harvest time lol


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 9, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I guess it's kind of fast, but it takes me days in reality, like today I trimmed 150g in 2 hours or so, maybe a little less, but then I have to stop for an hour (or the rest of the day lol) and stretch my back and let my hand feel better  I have a routine for trimming that speeds it up a bit but I truly hate trimming, I dread harvest time lol


Come trim at my house please. you can take as many breaks after 2 hours as you need. And you'd still put us ahead of schedule.......


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 9, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Come trim at my house please. you can take as many breaks after 2 hours as you need. And you'd still put us ahead of schedule.......


Lol, shit man, Aeroknow has a trimmer that can trim some units in 3-4 hours! I swear if I could trim that fast it would give me so much more motivation to trim  I don't think I'd hate it so much if my back was better but 20 minutes after sitting down it starts hurting so it just gets annoying really fast


----------



## adower (Feb 10, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well from reading around and seeing pics of hand trim vs spin trim, there's a good handful of people that say the spin trimmer doesn't beat up the buds nearly as bad as the tumbler kind of electric trimmer and when trimming with scissors there's tons and tons of resin getting sheared off, I figure give it a shot, at least for the smaller buds, see how it comes out, if I can't tell the difference under my scope, it'll save me some quality time for funner things, as fun as trimming is


I'm surprised you hold the actual bud when trimming. No was always taught to hold them stem and spin it while trimming.


----------



## adower (Feb 10, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lol, shit man, Aeroknow has a trimmer that can trim some units in 3-4 hours! I swear if I could trim that fast it would give me so much more motivation to trim  I don't think I'd hate it so much if my back was better but 20 minutes after sitting down it starts hurting so it just gets annoying really fast


Those must be huge colas to trim a unit that fast.


----------



## supdro (Feb 10, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I figure with as much scissor and finger hash that comes off during hand trimming, it should be comparable at least with the spin trimmer, lots and lots of resin comes off using scissors so I can't see much more coming off with a few spins but we'll see, it's Def worth a shot for sure



Makes sense alpha..i don't see that big a difference but my concern would be the dry. Would be shorter dry off the plant i think that would change the taste of the final product


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 10, 2016)

adower said:


> I'm surprised you hold the actual bud when trimming. No was always taught to hold them stem and spin it while trimming.


Yeah, I think everyone holds the stem and spins it, works well for big buds, but the smaller buds it doesn't work on because they aremt as dense so you need to hold the stem while putting a finger on the bud to push it into the scissors, or the scissors just push the bud away from the scissors when trying to trim  I've never been able to trim smalls without touching them quite a bit to "get in there" and get the leaf off



adower said:


> Those must be huge colas to trim a unit that fast.


Golf ball OG buds  this strain is one of the 4hr a unit strains 
 



supdro said:


> Makes sense alpha..i don't see that big a difference but my concern would be the dry. Would be shorter dry off the plant i think that would change the taste of the final product


Do you mean trimming before drying? Or using dry buds in the trimmer? I always dry before trimming


----------



## supdro (Feb 10, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yeah, I think everyone holds the stem and spins it, works well for big buds, but the smaller buds it doesn't work on because they aremt as dense so you need to hold the stem while putting a finger on the bud to push it into the scissors, or the scissors just push the bud away from the scissors when trying to trim  I've never been able to trim smalls without touching them quite a bit to "get in there" and get the leaf off
> 
> 
> Golf ball OG buds  this strain is one of the 4hr a unit strains
> ...



Gotcha..ive mostly heard of people using the spinpro before dry when its still wet. If it works after dry im all for it!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 10, 2016)

supdro said:


> Gotcha..ive mostly heard of people using the spinpro before dry when its still wet. If it works after dry im all for it!!


For sure! It actually works pretty damn good, yeah it knocks off trichs, but don't think it's the trichs off the bud, I think it's off the leaves more so. I just trimmed a lb in 3 hrs by trimming tops by hand and the lowers in the trimming machine! Stoked!! Once I mixed it all together I can't tell any difference, the trimmer actually leaves some nice leaves on the bud, didn't demolish them one bit!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 10, 2016)

Ghostrider OG v2.0 

I think I might harvest this weekend at 9 weeks, I think I saw a couple nanners popping through


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 10, 2016)

Great work on the trimming bro and that ghostrider is looking ready to go, pick it bro


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 10, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Great work on the trimming bro and that ghostrider is looking ready to go, pick it bro


Thanks bro  I did just scrap a decent pile of dry sift from the bottom of the trim bowl, but sift is fluffy, so I think it's probably about the same amount as I knock off with scissors but not sure 

Whats your take, do you think the hard scissor hash vs the dry sift is comparable? Should I weight it? I did the same amount of trimming for each method and that's what I got so far  
  


And definitely harvesting soon  can't wait!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 10, 2016)

Edit: just weighed the sift and hash, sift =3.4 and hash =3.2 - - so the trimmer knocked off .2g more trichs than the using strictly scissors, that seems very negligible


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 10, 2016)

@Aeroknow did you say the sherbet was picky? It's the only one that hasn't gotten a little purple (no lockout or under feeding at all on any of the cuts, just a little purple) but I'm thinking she's a heavy feeder, maybe give them a bit higher feed


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 10, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro  I did just scrap a decent pile of dry sift from the bottom of the trim bowl, but sift is fluffy, so I think it's probably about the same amount as I knock off with scissors but not sure
> 
> Whats your take, do you think the hard scissor hash vs the dry sift is comparable? Should I weight it? I did the same amount of trimming for each method and that's what I got so far
> View attachment 3605704 View attachment 3605705
> ...


Lol you just answered your question I see ha ha. Looks pretty comparable to me mate  the dry sift actually looks better to me, smoke some up and give us a report  ha ha


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 11, 2016)

Lol I had to get the numbers  the sift is fantastic! Very stoney and gave me Hella munchies lol


eastcoastmo said:


> Lol you just answered your question I see ha ha. Looks pretty comparable to me mate  the dry sift actually looks better to me, smoke some up and give us a report  ha ha


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 11, 2016)

Short video of the flower room


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2016)

So legit! Great job AP - It must smell amazing in there!


----------



## papapayne (Feb 12, 2016)

as always, such a clean grow man. loving it


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> So legit! Great job AP - It must smell amazing in there!


Thanks man! Unfortunately my filter fans have now been running 24/7 due to the weather getting warmer so it's hard to smell  I guess that's a good and bad thing lol 



papapayne said:


> as always, such a clean grow man. loving it


Thanks man I can't wait to chop the ghostrider down! I'm getting antsy


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 12, 2016)

Oh, in regards to the spin trimmer, a couple packs just went to a patient and the only thing he said was "this is so fire, I love it" - so I will be using the spin trimmer when needed now, no one could tell the difference  use it gently so it's not butchered and leaves some leaf on and bada bing bada boom!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 12, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh, in regards to the spin trimmer, a couple packs just went to a patient and the only thing he said was "this is so fire, I love it" - so I will be using the spin trimmer when needed now, no one could tell the difference  use it gently so it's not butchered and leaves some leaf on and bada bing bada boom!


Must be the inner hippie in me but I like to leave a little bit of sugar leaf . Quality of the smoke outweighs the looks in my book


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Must be the inner hippie in me but I like to leave a little bit of sugar leaf . Quality of the smoke outweighs the looks in my book


Same here man, I selectively leave on leaves that to me make it look better  I don't like all the leaves trimmed off, it just makes it look more commercial or something, a few sugar leaves wrapped around the bud gives it that extra visual pleasure


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2016)

Babies are growing in the sun!





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Babies are growing in the sun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah bro, they look so happy soaking up those sunlight rays  what strains ya got going there? I might be able to have a couple plants outside by the years end, I hope! My house hunt has begun and the yard is my top priority


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 12, 2016)

@adower do you use an airstone with the v+b? Or do you know if it's ok to use a airstone with v+b?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 12, 2016)

@Aeroknow they are changing thier minds again. This is why I don't believe it. They also said hottest year on record this year and it wasn't even close lol. Smh. When they stop changing thier minds to fit the agenda, I'll start to listen  

https://www.rt.com/usa/332226-climate-change-sea-level-rise/


----------



## SupaM (Feb 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> For sure! It actually works pretty damn good, yeah it knocks off trichs, but don't think it's the trichs off the bud, I think it's off the leaves more so. I just trimmed a lb in 3 hrs by trimming tops by hand and the lowers in the trimming machine! Stoked!! Once I mixed it all together I can't tell any difference, the trimmer actually leaves some nice leaves on the bud, didn't demolish them one bit!


I grabbed one a couple years back, and actually liked it. Definitely strain specific, but cut time, when time was limited. ATB!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 13, 2016)

The next generation of Spog91, she's a fast rooter  

 

I've also switched the veg nutes over to v+b at 1040ppm (1.5ec) for the mendo and 970ppm for the other tray. The mendo have grown quite a bit just over night and are starting to green up finally. Shouldnt be long before I can flower them now, I was going to wait until next cycle because I messed them up pretty bad but I think they'll be OK and I'll be able to do 12 ebb buckets of mendo in 14 days or less I think. 

I'm kind of embarrassed of these plants, but the new growth looks good lol. As you can see on the older growth they were pretty bad. I also topped them and super cropped them 2x during the slaughter because the cuts are really tall when I got them. 

The tray 
 

Mendo (pulling through finally) 
 

Diamond OG 
 

Black lime reserve 
 

Here's the tray of cherry pie, gsc, ghostrider and sunset sherbert. They're about a week old since transplant and are starting upward growth now


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 13, 2016)

Looking beautiful brother! Even when you say they dont look good, they still look a lot better than most peoples


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> The next generation of Spog91, she's a fast rooter
> 
> View attachment 3607844
> 
> ...


Looks great bro! I finally got my two rooms flipped and only a couple things left to do to them. Got to put up netting frame and vent the ac and I am done. Pm me when you get a sec.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks guys, I am happy to get back to running the veg+bloom nutes to take out the guess work again, works much better in my system for veg time! 

Hell yeah doc! Sounds like you're ready to rock!


----------



## adower (Feb 14, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> @adower do you use an airstone with the v+b? Or do you know if it's ok to use a airstone with v+b?


I always use an air stone. I was told by them there is no reason I couldn't. Did you have a possible issue that you think may happen?

Let me know how that black lime reserve goes. I almost got a cut of that because I heard it has awesome genetics but I like my skywalker too much


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 15, 2016)

adower said:


> I always use an air stone. I was told by them there is no reason I couldn't. Did you have a possible issue that you think may happen?
> 
> Let me know how that black lime reserve goes. I almost got a cut of that because I heard it has awesome genetics but I like my skywalker too much


OK good to know, I've been running the airstone with no issue yet, was just curious as some nutes say do not use with an airstone, I think floralicious plus is one, I think v+b contains fulvic acids and I thought airstone are bad for that, but I could be wrong I can't quite remember. I just didn't want to brew something bad in the res  

Will definitely let ya know about the BLR I hear it's pretty damn good  hoping to be able to take 9 cuts in couple weeks from the blr and diamond OG to flower in the ebb buckets next cycle after the ghostrider finish up


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 15, 2016)

A few days under two weeks in flower, the ghostrider is in beast mode stretching like crazy. I don't think I have to worry about them dying any more  looking forward to seeing what they do, they are much higher than the batch I'm about to flower and the canopy filled in nicely. 
    


Ghostrider at 9. 5 full weeks. Will be giving the chop today or tomorrow. Excited to see how they did 
 
Glue at 7 full weeks. Buds are chunky and dense and stinking  Will let them go 2 more weeks then give them the chop.


----------



## supdro (Feb 15, 2016)

Buds on glue looking fat for 7 weeks! Are you still using GH in your flower room? I ask cause a lot of people complain about deficiencies I just see all green brotha


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 15, 2016)

supdro said:


> Buds on glue looking fat for 7 weeks! Are you still using GH in your flower room? I ask cause a lot of people complain about deficiencies I just see all green brotha


Thanks bro  I'm liking this run, the buds arent as big the last sea of green but they are a hell of a lot denser so I think the weight will be similar. I still use maxi in flower and have had early deficiencies the first couple times running it, I would have Completly yellow leaves by week 6. So I've been experimenting with using more maxigrow in flower. For glue I came up with using 50/50 grow and bloom for around 4 weeks, doing a res Change turn running 90% bloom and 10% grow the rest of the way. They end up starting to fade around week 9 this way. 

For the ghostrider, being an OG and all, she didn't like running 50/50 for 4 weeks, they got N tox fairly early so I cut out all grow at week 4 and they are still green lol. For the new batch Im running 80% bloom 20% grow from the start of flip and will switch to 100% bloom at week 4. I think it should work out much better. 

I guess it's really just strain dependant, but never use straight maxibloom in flower for any strain, I don't think many strains would like it, 50/50 for the first two weeks seems to work well with most strains, so I'd start there and tailor it to certain strains that get tox or deficiencies


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 15, 2016)

Mendo breath looking so much better! I can't wait to flower them I love this strain


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 15, 2016)

Looking totally awesome as always bro! Man, you seriously kill this game


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey Alpha, cheers for chiming in on the other thread today, you probably just saved him a heap of cash as opposed to my suggestion! 
Can I please ask how you came to the conclusion about bloom additives? If they really do nothing at all, I'd be keen to stop using mine as well. Is it the same for all? I run a brand of coco nutes that work well, if I dont need additives I'd be stoked


----------



## adower (Feb 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey Alpha, cheers for chiming in on the other thread today, you probably just saved him a heap of cash as opposed to my suggestion!
> Can I please ask how you came to the conclusion about bloom additives? If they really do nothing at all, I'd be keen to stop using mine as well. Is it the same for all? I run a brand of coco nutes that work well, if I dont need additives I'd be stoked


I don't think bloom additives are needed. I've always used just a base and cal mag if needed with any nutrient line I've ran.


----------



## adower (Feb 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro  I'm liking this run, the buds arent as big the last sea of green but they are a hell of a lot denser so I think the weight will be similar. I still use maxi in flower and have had early deficiencies the first couple times running it, I would have Completly yellow leaves by week 6. So I've been experimenting with using more maxigrow in flower. For glue I came up with using 50/50 grow and bloom for around 4 weeks, doing a res Change turn running 90% bloom and 10% grow the rest of the way. They end up starting to fade around week 9 this way.
> 
> For the ghostrider, being an OG and all, she didn't like running 50/50 for 4 weeks, they got N tox fairly early so I cut out all grow at week 4 and they are still green lol. For the new batch Im running 80% bloom 20% grow from the start of flip and will switch to 100% bloom at week 4. I think it should work out much better.
> 
> I guess it's really just strain dependant, but never use straight maxibloom in flower for any strain, I don't think many strains would like it, 50/50 for the first two weeks seems to work well with most strains, so I'd start there and tailor it to certain strains that get tox or deficiencies


Crazy how some og will react differently. My og are nitrogen hogs. I add about .5 ec of nitrogen ferts. Anything less they start to yellow.

I think that's why I like growing so much. Each plant is like its own puzzle and you have to figure out how to bring out the best in them. Fun stuff!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey Alpha, cheers for chiming in on the other thread today, you probably just saved him a heap of cash as opposed to my suggestion!
> Can I please ask how you came to the conclusion about bloom additives? If they really do nothing at all, I'd be keen to stop using mine as well. Is it the same for all? I run a brand of coco nutes that work well, if I dont need additives I'd be stoked


no problem at all bro! I feel bloom boosters just mess up the nutritional profile if not used properly (and it's hard to use properly especially if you're using a additive from a different nutrient line) and cause more problems than helping. There really isn't much of a difference if they're used right either so it's just not worth it, plants just need a complete base nute and they'll grow perfectly, the only bloom nute I'd ever recommend is gh Kool bloom powder and that stuff can fry a plant so fast and screw up a crop, but it can add a bit of weight I guess, but even I only use it once in a blue moon, and results aren't much different


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 16, 2016)

adower said:


> Crazy how some og will react differently. My og are nitrogen hogs. I add about .5 ec of nitrogen ferts. Anything less they start to yellow.
> 
> I think that's why I like growing so much. Each plant is like its own puzzle and you have to figure out how to bring out the best in them. Fun stuff!!


right?! It's like they all have their own eating habits like people lol, my Larry og didn't like too much nitrogen in flower but in veg she was a n whore, where as a regular og and headband type cuts love n all the way through I noticed, I love figuring it out


----------



## papapayne (Feb 16, 2016)

yea, the ogs and headband cuts I have all are N whores to. Feeding heavy teas with neem seed meal, and 2 types of guano that all have heavy N, and still seeing some yellowing at week 4 usually.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> no problem at all bro! I feel bloom boosters just mess up the nutritional profile if not used properly (and it's hard to use properly especially if you're using a additive from a different nutrient line) and cause more problems than helping. There really isn't much of a difference if they're used right either so it's just not worth it, plants just need a complete base nute and they'll grow perfectly, the only bloom nute I'd ever recommend is gh Kool bloom powder and that stuff can fry a plant so fast and screw up a crop, but it can add a bit of weight I guess, but even I only use it once in a blue moon, and results aren't much different


Cheers man, can totally see the logic there. I guess I've always used them so have never seen the comparison. Now I'm using organic, I'll have to get better at reading my girls rather than just hitting em with high P or K. 



adower said:


> Crazy how some og will react differently. My og are nitrogen hogs. I add about .5 ec of nitrogen ferts. Anything less they start to yellow.
> 
> I think that's why I like growing so much. Each plant is like its own puzzle and you have to figure out how to bring out the best in them. Fun stuff!!


You are right mate, each plant is like a puzzle. I don't usually grow more than one or two plants at a time, this time I have 10 different strains and this heat has caused so much salt buildup from the high ec!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 16, 2016)

papapayne said:


> yea, the ogs and headband cuts I have all are N whores to. Feeding heavy teas with neem seed meal, and 2 types of guano that all have heavy N, and still seeing some yellowing at week 4 usually.


for real man, with the massive leaves they have to support they sure suck up the nitrogen I think, I don't know if that really has anything to do with it but I do notice big leaf strains love it and the smaller thinner leaf strains usually use less, but next thing I know that'll probably change lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 16, 2016)

Organic Bloom recipe is pumpkin, banana and squash. Cut cubed, add equal parts brown sugar. Mash as best you can with a mortar (be sure to not use your hands. So 2 lbs of fruit you use 2 lbs of brown sugar. Cover loosely and let it ferment a week or a week and a half. Strain and jar again covering loosely to finish the fermenting process. There is your bloom juice, add a teaspoon per gallon.
This works ......


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Cheers man, can totally see the logic there. I guess I've always used them so have never seen the comparison. Now I'm using organic, I'll have to get better at reading my girls rather than just hitting em with high P or K.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right mate, each plant is like a puzzle. I don't usually grow more than one or two plants at a time, this time I have 10 different strains and this heat has caused so much salt buildup from the high ec!


I'm warmer temps a lower ec is needed due to transpiration and in cooler temps a higher ec is needed


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Organic Bloom recipe is pumpkin, banana and squash. Cut cubed, add equal parts brown sugar. Mash as best you can with a mortar (be sure to not use your hands. So 2 lbs of fruit you use 2 lbs of brown sugar. Cover loosely and let it ferment a week or a week and a half. Strain and jar again covering loosely to finish the fermenting process. There is your bloom juice, add a teaspoon per gallon.
> This works ......


Oooh that sounds good mate, will give that a whirl! Could you also use molasses or is it juat cheaper to use sugar? Thanks mate  



AlphaPhase said:


> I'm warmer temps a lower ec is needed due to transpiration and in cooler temps a higher ec is needed


Sounds pretty accurate bro, I really should've picked that up weeks ago. My girls look bloody horrible this run, pretty ashamed of them hey


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oooh that sounds good mate, will give that a whirl! Could you also use molasses or is it juat cheaper to use sugar? Thanks mate
> 
> 
> Sounds pretty accurate bro, I really should've picked that up weeks ago. My girls look bloody horrible this run, pretty ashamed of them hey


I asked the same question to the owner of this recipe and he said brown sugar works best; he has tried molasses. I mentioned mangoes too and he said try to stay away from "citrussy" fruits. I followed as is and it works!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I asked the same question to the owner of this recipe and he said brown sugar works best; he has tried molasses. I mentioned mangoes too and he said try to stay away from "citrussy" fruits. I followed as is and it works!


Awesome info, thanks mate!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 16, 2016)

organic nutrients are a different ball game and using organically derived nutrients for a flower booster is totally acceptable, the nutes don't directly get released all at once like with synthetic nutes and is much easier on the plant


----------



## Mohican (Feb 16, 2016)

I was always told no onions and no citrus in my worm bin. Then I spoke with a citrus farmer who said his compost was full of worms. I tried it and after a month I lifted a rotten lemon from the bin and its underside was covered with worms!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 16, 2016)

It is 91 degrees here today!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> organic nutrients are a different ball game and using organically derived nutrients for a flower booster is totally acceptable, the nutes don't directly get released all at once like with synthetic nutes and is much easier on the plant


Absolutely agreed. I started with bottles and progressed this direction. The only thing I use bottled is fish hydroslate, but even haven't been using it in a few rounds. I use water from the hose, fresh aloe, fresh coconut water, organic unsulphured blackstrap molasses, and plenty of compost and thats usually it


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> organic nutrients are a different ball game and using organically derived nutrients for a flower booster is totally acceptable, the nutes don't directly get released all at once like with synthetic nutes and is much easier on the plant


Oh yeah man, I have no issues using an organic flower booster, we feed the microbes rather than the roots  I'm enjoying the organic a lot more so far! 



Mohican said:


> I was always told no onions and no citrus in my worm bin. Then I spoke with a citrus farmer who said his compost was full of worms. I tried it and after a month I lifted a rotten lemon from the bin and its underside was covered with worms!


Hmmm very interesting Mo, will have to start putting some citrus in my pile. I've been pureeing all my vege scraps for my worm bin and damn they eat through it quickly. The castings are so rich though. Love it! 



Vnsmkr said:


> Absolutely agreed. I started with bottles and progressed this direction. The only thing I use bottled is fish hydroslate, but even haven't been using it in a few rounds. I use water from the hose, fresh aloe, fresh coconut water, organic unsulphured blackstrap molasses, and plenty of compost and thats usually it


Pretty similar to me too. I use tap water (with a few drops of Seachem Prime to neutralise any chloramine), some gogo juice (kelp, fish, bacteria), worm castings, compost and a few sprinkles of guano for my tea. My garden has never looked so damn thick, I have habanero chillis almost the size of tennis balls in width


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> It is 91 degrees here today!


holy shit mo! that's crazy! welcome to spring, it was a nice 73 here today 



Vnsmkr said:


> Absolutely agreed. I started with bottles and progressed this direction. The only thing I use bottled is fish hydroslate, but even haven't been using it in a few rounds. I use water from the hose, fresh aloe, fresh coconut water, organic unsulphured blackstrap molasses, and plenty of compost and thats usually it


Right on! I can't wait to do some outdoor, back when i did organics there wasn't much info on it as there is now and it feels like a whole new world the things i've been learning the past couple years!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 16, 2016)

@Aeroknow holy shit man you weren't joking about the ghostrider being a heavy strain, I'm almost certain I just broke my personal best record!! Thinking 36+ zips  the damn plants have zero larf all the way down the plant, i don't even know how something I flowered so small could yield that big it's crazy, the sour power chem even yielded a bit more it sucks I accidently killed the clones, this plant came out so fire  my phone legit died out of the blue last night so i'll let ya know when sprint gets me a replacement back, hoping a couple days


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 16, 2016)

Bud literally sitting on top of hydroton at the bottom of the plant


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> View attachment 3609994
> 
> Bud literally sitting on top of hydroton at the bottom of the plant View attachment 3609995 View attachment 3609996 View attachment 3609997


Fuck thats gorgeous


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 16, 2016)

Crikey moses, that is a great yield bro, well done!! And she looks like stellar smoke too


----------



## supdro (Feb 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Organic Bloom recipe is pumpkin, banana and squash. Cut cubed, add equal parts brown sugar. Mash as best you can with a mortar (be sure to not use your hands. So 2 lbs of fruit you use 2 lbs of brown sugar. Cover loosely and let it ferment a week or a week and a half. Strain and jar again covering loosely to finish the fermenting process. There is your bloom juice, add a teaspoon per gallon.
> This works ......





Mohican said:


> It is 91 degrees here today!




Damn its not even that hot here in Phoenix


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks dudes! I'm really thinking 4zips on each plant, i couldn't believe how much the plants weighed compared to the 4' plants, they damn near weigh the same lol, guess I don't have to veg the ghostrider more than 15" before flip (kind of curious what the next batch will do being i vegged them to 25", starting to think that was probably too much 

cali has some crazy ass weather supdro, we hit 80 in the town right next to us and we were in the 70s, today is in the 50s lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 17, 2016)

My fiances phone takes much better pics in the dark, it doesn't have the green tint wtf  going to harvest these this weekend I think, I forgot that tomorrow is 8 full weeks so I'm going to only let this batch go 8.5wks since that's the only time frame I havnt harvested at yet. Here's never before seen footage of the left side of the tray. I love harvesting other plants and being able to get in there to see other parts of the grow lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 17, 2016)

Here's, from left to right, sherbert, gsc , ghostrider and cherry pie. I love the one size fits all of getting back to using the veg+bloom, 1.45ec and all newly rooted strains are starting nice growth with no serious burn or deficiency. Also from now on after a few days in the cloner after I take cuts, as soon as they get thick root bumps and a couple tiny roots, I'll be transplanting into small rw macro plugs and let them finish rooting in those. I find since I got growing with the plugs dialed in, they shoot out many more roots than straight aero clones and I also get a full pot of roots from top to bottom since the plugs sit at the top and the roots start there (above the flood line) as opposed to no plug, the top 2" of hydroton has no roots at all due to having to plant deeper so the water reaches the top of the roots.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 17, 2016)

Those nugs are beautiful. So greasy looking!!!! Look awesome for hash!!!!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Those nugs are beautiful. So greasy looking!!!! Look awesome for hash!!!!!


it's the number one trim wanted for making concentrates around here, that's for sure


----------



## adower (Feb 17, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's, from left to right, sherbert, gsc , ghostrider and cherry pie. I love the one size fits all of getting back to using the veg+bloom, 1.45ec and all newly rooted strains are starting nice growth with no serious burn or deficiency. Also from now on after a few days in the cloner after I take cuts, as soon as they get thick root bumps and a couple tiny roots, I'll be transplanting into small rw macro plugs and let them finish rooting in those. I find since I got growing with the plugs dialed in, they shoot out many more roots than straight aero clones and I also get a full pot of roots from top to bottom since the plugs sit at the top and the roots start there (above the flood line) as opposed to no plug, the top 2" of hydroton has no roots at all due to having to plant deeper so the water reaches the top of the roots. View attachment 3610592


How do transfer them to the rw cube when they have roots? Cut the cube open?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 17, 2016)

t


adower said:


> How do transfer them to the rw cube when they have roots? Cut the cube open?


the rw macro plugs come split in half, easy peasy  To keep it perfectly together and tight around the stem, I'll be using a small rubber band


----------



## adower (Feb 17, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> t
> 
> the rw macro plugs come split in half, easy peasy  To keep it perfectly together and tight around the stem, I'll be using a small rubber band


Shit I never seen those!! I usually just cut them in half


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 17, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> it's the number one trim wanted for making concentrates around here, that's for sure


Man I imagine it is. Great job at it anyhow, as usual mate.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 17, 2016)

adower said:


> Shit I never seen those!! I usually just cut them in half


they are pretty cool and pretty cheap too! They fit right in the hole of the large rw blocks too! 


Vnsmkr said:


> Man I imagine it is. Great job at it anyhow, as usual mate.


thanks bro! I haven't made a whole lot of hash with it in a while there's this guy that buys the trim lately though and he said it yields huge for bho, I think I might make a small batch of bubble with this run since it's the last batch for a long time


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 17, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> My fiances phone takes much better pics in the dark, it doesn't have the green tint wtf  going to harvest these this weekend I think, I forgot that tomorrow is 8 full weeks so I'm going to only let this batch go 8.5wks since that's the only time frame I havnt harvested at yet. Here's never before seen footage of the left side of the tray. I love harvesting other plants and being able to get in there to see other parts of the grow lolView attachment 3610573 View attachment 3610574


That is bud porn at its finest sir well done now I need to go have one of them long awkward showers


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 17, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> That is bud porn at its finest sir well done now I need to go have one of them long awkward showers


Lmao! Thanks bro  here's a little something for a second awkward shower


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 18, 2016)

Well, the new version of the suspended net pots is a success! Hell of a lot better than I imagined since the entire root mass was shredded the day of flower, I can't believe how many new roots grew and how well it recovered, and I can't imagine how it would have been if the roots hadn't got ruined on day one  

Going to do this with the mendo breath in a week or two when I flower them, but I'll use 1/2"-3/4 foam board instead, since the roots aren't covered in the veg tray, there isn't as many roots out of the pot with the pot will need to sit lower. Now all I need to do is see how well the gr yields compared to a full pot of hydrotin, I'll have to factor in the the first week of the plants being stunted as well, if they get the same yield still were in biz


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> t
> 
> the rw macro plugs come split in half, easy peasy  To keep it perfectly together and tight around the stem, I'll be using a small rubber band


There's a brand new tray and bag of macro plugs just kickin it in the back seat my of my truck
Lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 18, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> There's a brand new tray and bag of macro plugs just kickin it in the back seat my of my truck
> Lol


Hell yeah! Thanks bro! What are you doing Saturday? Pm me if you can I hijacked Nikkis phone for today lol, I'll give u the #, sprint said they never seen such messed up phone before and had to order a new one, should be here by Tuesday at the latest but hoping Monday


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks like diamonds AP! How does it smell? Did you try any of the scissor hash?

Mystery Seedlings:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 18, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Looks like diamonds AP! How does it smell? Did you try any of the scissor hash?
> 
> Mystery Seedlings:
> 
> ...


It smells like lemony hashy crayons and gas, I haven't trimmed it yet, just plucked the fan leaves off but I got this glob of glove hash I'll be trying tonight after it dries a bit more 

Those are beautiful looking mystery plants, I love mystery plants! I like the looks of the one with the big seraded leaves, put a note on that one that says alphas top pick


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 18, 2016)

@Aeroknow what were the old cubes you used to use called? Just realized these things hold way more water for some reason and been over watering these cuts, they look mostly healthy but zero roots on 95% of em? What's the difference between these and the old ones, I don't think I like those plugs for hydro  only 3 of them have roots coming out of the pots so I pulled out a plug and it had zero roots growing and was Hella soaked and it only gets watered 3x a day and only just touching the bottom or water not even touching the cube at all on some and still soaked? Do these have crazy wicking tendency?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 18, 2016)

Well I gave all of them a tug and most are rooted in place, one did come out besides this one and the plug wasn't soaked and the roots were bright white, but only like 3" long so I put it back in since it looks healthy. This one came right out, so weird, it was at the back of the tray which has a Lower flood level so I dunno, I'll chalk it up to a bad plug lol. I gotta figure out the watering for these tho it's definitely different than those bigger plugs, those never got over watered for me and since these are way smaller I dunno what's up, I think they are extra absorbent

The dead one 



The other that had nice roots but real small for 12 days, these are both ghostrider, I wonder if the dud made it to the gr, any issues you been having with that cut?


----------



## adower (Feb 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well I gave all of them a tug and most are rooted in place, one did come out besides this one and the plug wasn't soaked and the roots were bright white, but only like 3" long so I put it back in since it looks healthy. This one came right out, so weird, it was at the back of the tray which has a Lower flood level so I dunno, I'll chalk it up to a bad plug lol. I gotta figure out the watering for these tho it's definitely different than those bigger plugs, those never got over watered for me and since these are way smaller I dunno what's up, I think they are extra absorbent
> 
> The dead one
> 
> ...


Those look like jiffy cubes. Hate those things.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 18, 2016)

adower said:


> Those look like jiffy cubes. Hate those things.


There's definitly something wrong with these cubes, I usually have issues with rw and all the plants in rw cubes are growing fast and have really big roots, i don't get what's going on!? I'd figure rw would hold way more water than these cube things but i never overwatered the plants in rw cubes, i was underfeeding at first but they still grew hella fast, i dunno, i hope i figure it out, i don't want to go back into a glue dud vortex again because I just got out of the glue dud issues and threw out the last glue plant lol. But this is how it all started so i'm getting nervous now. This always happened with the glue but never anything else so I'm hoping it's just the plug giving me issues  If I don't see roots coming out of the 1 gal pots in a week (which would be 3 weeks, the same amount of time it took to veg the mendo in rw cubes out to a flowering size) i'm gonna have to play it safe and toss em I can't handle the stress again lol, this happened last time so I don't even know if it's the cubes but I'll give em a chance


----------



## adower (Feb 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> There's definitly something wrong with these cubes, I usually have issues with rw and all the plants in rw cubes are growing fast and have really big roots, i don't get what's going on!? I'd figure rw would hold way more water than these cube things but i never overwatered the plants in rw cubes, i was underfeeding at first but they still grew hella fast, i dunno, i hope i figure it out, i don't want to go back into a glue dud vortex again because I just got out of the glue dud issues and threw out the last glue plant lol. But this is how it all started so i'm getting nervous now. This always happened with the glue but never anything else so I'm hoping it's just the plug giving me issues  If I don't see roots coming out of the 1 gal pots in a week (which would be 3 weeks, the same amount of time it took to veg the mendo in rw cubes out to a flowering size) i'm gonna have to play it safe and toss em I can't handle the stress again lol, this happened last time so I don't even know if it's the cubes but I'll give em a chance


I've never had luck with those things. For me the hardest thing is not trying something new to a point. Like if it works just stick with it type thing. For example I am doing ebb and flo with excellent results. However I want to try a current culture system cause it's new to me. But it will all come with a big learning curve and I'll have to buy new gear and it might not yield as much. Hope you figure it out and it's not the glue issue creeping to the other plants.

Also I don't think those cubes are more water absorbing than rock wool. Those cubes feel more like a sponge and would dry out faster than rock wool.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well I gave all of them a tug and most are rooted in place, one did come out besides this one and the plug wasn't soaked and the roots were bright white, but only like 3" long so I put it back in since it looks healthy. This one came right out, so weird, it was at the back of the tray which has a Lower flood level so I dunno, I'll chalk it up to a bad plug lol. I gotta figure out the watering for these tho it's definitely different than those bigger plugs, those never got over watered for me and since these are way smaller I dunno what's up, I think they are extra absorbent
> 
> The dead one
> 
> ...


Those are rapid rooter plugs. The other cuts were in the same material, but from their mat. Rapid rooter mat, same thing pretty much. Ain't the cube/plug's fault. All of the other cuts from that batch blew the fuck up.
What are you doing dif this time? Pumped up the ppm's? What else?
I've grown tired of occasional problems like that when trying to get rooted cuts to get going in hydroton over the years. Thats why i don't grow in it anymore
Ready to grow in pots full of coco or dirt yet?  Fuckin loving this tupur bro. Picking up another pallet tomorrow.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 19, 2016)

Everything is the same, RW and plants with no plugs all getting the same but everything else is 5x the ssize with 2 foot roots coming out after about 3 weeks, I dunno what's up if it's the same material - they should be growing and rooting at the pace they usually do, above the hydroton they look fine, green, below I don't know why they aren't growing roots is what's making me scratch my head, it's the same thing the glue did but ghostrider roots like a mofo, had my fastest growing veg and biggest yield in a long time with the cut so I Def don't wanna change anything, I think maybe a couple of the gr have the dud issue so I tossed out the suspect ones and will see how the rest go for another week, if the plugs are the same material there isn't really anything else I can think of that would cause it


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 19, 2016)

I hear that, there's so much I want to try lol. I have 1 system I tweak here and there and the rest I'll stick to the same recipe so I get the usual results. I didn't think the cubes held more water either, it's driving me crazy, I got massive roots out of the RW cubes right now, and like 12" of growth, but in the plugs I got an inch of growth and zero roots out of the pots, it's like wtf is going on, especially when they look completely fine and all variables are the same ! Lol, @adower


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 19, 2016)

Rapid rooter plugs, one of each strain so I know it's nothing to do with what I'm giving them as they are 100% healthy 
   

And here's the rw plants that are about 7 days older 
  


All I know is if /when the roots come out of the pots on the rapid rooter plants, if they are brown then the dud sickness is in them, it's 100% the easiest way to tell in hydro Imo, I hope it's not that


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 19, 2016)

I don't think there's any duds mang
These mommas I got rgoing rite now are so very healthy.
Next time, You should borrow a momma, snap cuts and root them in ur aero cloner.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 19, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I don't think there's any duds mang
> These mommas I got rgoing rite now are so very healthy.
> Next time, You should borrow a momma, snap cuts and root them in ur aero cloner.


werd i have my hopes high, most of em are looking good up top so i think what i'll do is just keep the best of the best and def next time snap cuts for the cloner, it's so weird that rw is working all a sudden when i always had issues with those, but the plugs i never had issues with until the rapid rooter plugs wtf lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 19, 2016)

You got some bizzare things happening with the plugs man, I wish I could help but you'd know more than me anyway ha ha. 
Keep on truckin mate, you'll get there


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> You got some bizzare things happening with the plugs man, I wish I could help but you'd know more than me anyway ha ha.
> Keep on truckin mate, you'll get there


Oh bro, tell me about it lol, things were going so well for 2 weeks, they look nice, then when I didn't see any roots I got to looking for issues  I lowered the flood line and dried all of the plugs right out today (only took 1 day for them to dry out so that's a plus) and will see if that helps. If it's something dumb like the plugs were too wet, I'll take a note and not do that again lol. Just really weird I've used plugs made of the same material before and I kept then wet until harvest time all the way through, never was a problem  the good news is I flower the mendo in 2 days and 11/12 of them look fantastic  picked up 1/2" foam board to suspend the pots and just have to connect the buckets, the show should be pretty sweet! Only down fall is I wish I had them vegged a bit more but I think 12 plants should fill out the canopy decently (i hope)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 19, 2016)

And I also got these new gals cooking in the oven, in a couple weeks I'll take cuts and these will be the real show! I'll finally have a couple mama's for a little while so I should have to go through any unnecessary down Falls lol

Diamond OG on the left and the very beautiful black lime reserve, I really really like the looks of the blr so far


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh bro, tell me about it lol, things were going so well for 2 weeks, they look nice, then when I didn't see any roots I got to looking for issues  I lowered the flood line and dried all of the plugs right out today (only took 1 day for them to dry out so that's a plus) and will see if that helps. If it's something dumb like the plugs were too wet, I'll take a note and not do that again lol. Just really weird I've used plugs made of the same material before and I kept then wet until harvest time all the way through, never was a problem  the good news is I flower the mendo in 2 days and 11/12 of them look fantastic  picked up 1/2" foam board to suspend the pots and just have to connect the buckets, the show should be pretty sweet! Only down fall is I wish I had them vegged a bit more but I think 12 plants should fill out the canopy decently (i hope)


Yeah that is odd bro, i get the shits pretty hard when I can't work it out too LOL, I can be pretty impatient ha ha. I sure you'll get it sorted bro, trial and error is the way 



AlphaPhase said:


> And I also got these new gals cooking in the oven, in a couple weeks I'll take cuts and these will be the real show! I'll finally have a couple mama's for a little while so I should have to go through any unnecessary down Falls lol
> 
> Diamond OG on the left and the very beautiful black lime reserve, I really really like the looks of the blr so far
> 
> View attachment 3612242


Mmmm diamond og and black lime reserve..WOW, they sound PIMP!!


----------



## supdro (Feb 20, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> And I also got these new gals cooking in the oven, in a couple weeks I'll take cuts and these will be the real show! I'll finally have a couple mama's for a little while so I should have to go through any unnecessary down Falls lol
> 
> Diamond OG on the left and the very beautiful black lime reserve, I really really like the looks of the blr so far
> 
> View attachment 3612242



Those cuts look awesome how are you liking the veg+bloom so far? It's so funny I have 3 sample bottles of that that I haven't used of the RO. Have you switched over your flower tanks yet?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 20, 2016)

supdro said:


> Those cuts look awesome how are you liking the veg+bloom so far? It's so funny I have 3 sample bottles of that that I haven't used of the RO. Have you switched over your flower tanks yet?


Thanks man, I love the veg+bloom, I think the whole first section of this thread used v+b, also, the purple paralysis ebb and flow thread along with the sour power biker and 24k white gold thread (they're pretty old threads), figured I'd go back to it for a while. I won't be using it in flower for now, the maxi works fine there and is WAYYYYYY cheaper lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 21, 2016)

adower said:


> Those look like jiffy cubes. Hate those things.


Me to! I see people use them and all they do for me is kill shit


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 21, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Me to! I see people use them and all they do for me is kill shit


You're talking jiffy/peat pellets right? Because yeah, i've never even once wanted to try them things lol. But rapid rooter is a whole nother story. Love them things. Better than rooting in rockwool IMO. I started out with oasis cubes many moons ago, and I would still take those over rockwool, but ever since rapid rooter type came out its what I use most of the time now. Its the best, I love it!


----------



## adower (Feb 21, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> You're talking jiffy/peat pellets right? Because yeah, i've never even once wanted to try them things lol. But rapid rooter is a whole nother story. Love them things. Better than rooting in rockwool IMO. I started out with oasis cubes many moons ago, and I would still take those over rockwool, but ever since rapid rooter type came out its what I use most of the time now. Its the best, I love it!


It's all about the Ez cloner!


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 21, 2016)

adower said:


> It's all about the Ez cloner!


For you, not me
I guess i'm just stubborn, but why should I fix what ain't broken
Can you root a popsicle stick in an aerocloner?


----------



## adower (Feb 21, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> For you, not me
> I guess i'm just stubborn, but why should I fix what ain't broken
> Can you root a popsicle stick in an aerocloner?
> View attachment 3613279


Never tried but probably not in an Ez cloner lol. Can you drop in clones and not touch them for 4 weeks and have them live?


----------



## drich10482 (Feb 21, 2016)

Can anyone give me a little education on a DIY Aero-cloner? I made an Aero cloner recently. Previously I have taken cuttings in rockwool or rapid rooter plugs with near 100% success. This is my first go around with aero cloning. Cuttings have been in the aero cloner for 15 days. No roots as of yet. What just really blows me away is the cuttings are the healthiest cuttings I've ever seen. They have already grown 2 new sets of leaves although they haven't rooted yet?? I used 8 gallons of RO water @ 40 PPM. Added GH Rapid start to achieve 150 PPM. Added 1.7Ml/L of 35% H202. Pump cycle 1 min on. 5 min off. Temps between 68F-72F. [email protected] 6.0. RH @ 50%-65%. In the rockwool or rapid rooters I usually have roots between 7-10 days and fully developed roots by 14 days. I've seen many reports of cuttings in an aero cloner having roots much sooner. I believe having the rapidstart in the cloner may be slowing down the rooting?? Anyone have any thoughts? Also added a small amount of cal/mag to the resevoir because I assumed the RO stripped my well water of micro nutes.


----------



## fandango (Feb 21, 2016)

Got a guy who is starting his indoor grow.
He has a cool set up,what is a long refer trailer with 8 600w MH/HPS vented hoods
He has his Geo pots set up with coco,What nute program(line)would be a good choice?
I was called in tho set up the 33,000btu mini split


----------



## adower (Feb 21, 2016)

drich10482 said:


> Can anyone give me a little education on a DIY Aero-cloner? I made an Aero cloner recently. Previously I have taken cuttings in rockwool or rapid rooter plugs with near 100% success. This is my first go around with aero cloning. Cuttings have been in the aero cloner for 15 days. No roots as of yet. What just really blows me away is the cuttings are the healthiest cuttings I've ever seen. They have already grown 2 new sets of leaves although they haven't rooted yet?? I used 8 gallons of RO water @ 40 PPM. Added GH Rapid start to achieve 150 PPM. Added 1.7Ml/L of 35% H202. Pump cycle 1 min on. 5 min off. Temps between 68F-72F. [email protected] 6.0. RH @ 50%-65%. In the rockwool or rapid rooters I usually have roots between 7-10 days and fully developed roots by 14 days. I've seen many reports of cuttings in an aero cloner having roots much sooner. I believe having the rapidstart in the cloner may be slowing down the rooting?? Anyone have any thoughts? Also added a small amount of cal/mag to the resevoir because I assumed the RO stripped my well water of micro nutes.


Cut the large fan leafs in half. I just use tap water and clonex rooting gel. Nothing else. Also I let my pump run 24/7. Some of your cuts look like they're going to start throwing roots. The ones that are yellowing.


----------



## adower (Feb 21, 2016)

fandango said:


> Got a guy who is starting his indoor grow.
> He has a cool set up,what is a long refer trailer with 8 600w MH/HPS vented hoods
> He has his Geo pots set up with coco,What nute program(line)would be a good choice?
> I was called in tho set up the 33,000btu mini split


Any nute program will work. I don't think one is light years ahead of another. It comes down to the person reading the plant and giving it what it needs.


----------



## drich10482 (Feb 21, 2016)

adower said:


> Cut the large fan leafs in half. I just use tap water and clonex rooting gel. Nothing else. Also I let my pump run 24/7. Some of your cuts look like they're going to start throwing roots. The ones that are yellowing.



THX, adower. I'll try that the next go around. I also used Clonex gel. I use the 1 min on 5 min off time to control temps. I found that the temps were a little high running my particular setup 24/7 due to the pump. Also I'll use plain ol tap water from a friends house because I only have well water. I believe these are going to root as they are extremely healthy. Hopefully trying your way will just cut rooting time by a few days. Thanks again!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 21, 2016)

I think I've been over watering them if that's possible, I've never over watered them to my knowledge with the bigger cubes lol. I let them completely dry out to a crisp and they seem to be growing a little quicker. The damn things can wick some water thats for sure! Shit thank God I wasn't in Soil or I'd have to start over lol


----------



## Mohican (Feb 21, 2016)

The only problem I have ever had with Rooters is that they can dry out very quickly.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 21, 2016)

Mohican said:


> The only problem I have ever had with Rooters is that they can dry out very quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit man, all of mine stayed soaking wet just having the water flood level barly touching the bottom of the cube lol when i let them completely dry out the plants started growing and soms have roots down out of the pots after a couple days but i imagine if they arent planted yet they could dry out fast


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 21, 2016)

Tis harvest day


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2016)

drich10482 said:


> Can anyone give me a little education on a DIY Aero-cloner? I made an Aero cloner recently. Previously I have taken cuttings in rockwool or rapid rooter plugs with near 100% success. This is my first go around with aero cloning. Cuttings have been in the aero cloner for 15 days. No roots as of yet. What just really blows me away is the cuttings are the healthiest cuttings I've ever seen. They have already grown 2 new sets of leaves although they haven't rooted yet?? I used 8 gallons of RO water @ 40 PPM. Added GH Rapid start to achieve 150 PPM. Added 1.7Ml/L of 35% H202. Pump cycle 1 min on. 5 min off. Temps between 68F-72F. [email protected] 6.0. RH @ 50%-65%. In the rockwool or rapid rooters I usually have roots between 7-10 days and fully developed roots by 14 days. I've seen many reports of cuttings in an aero cloner having roots much sooner. I believe having the rapidstart in the cloner may be slowing down the rooting?? Anyone have any thoughts? Also added a small amount of cal/mag to the resevoir because I assumed the RO stripped my well water of micro nutes.


I make these like alpha uses


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I make these like alpha uses
> View attachment 3613907


Nice. Handy man you are


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I make these like alpha uses
> View attachment 3613907


What size pump do you use in there mate? Can you please take a pic of the inside? I made a cloner a few months back but the lid didnt seal properly so the water leaked everywhere


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 22, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Tis harvest day  View attachment 3613606


Man, that is some serious frost!! Beautiful bro


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> What size pump do you use in there mate? Can you please take a pic of the inside? I made a cloner a few months back but the lid didnt seal properly so the water leaked everywhere


I use any water pump 291gph and up to 360gph I think. Do you have home depots out your way? Get one of the orange or black buckets at home depot with the matching lid, they don't leak at all. The manifold can be made any shape, just as long as it's a closed system and the spraying water gets full coverage at the stem zone. Make one extra hole where the clones go in and use it for the pump electric cord


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Man, that is some serious frost!! Beautiful bro


Thanks brother  was the last run of glue for me, bitter sweet moment!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I use any water pump 291gph and up to 360gph I think. Do you have home depots out your way? Get one of the orange or black buckets at home depot with the matching lid, they don't leak at all. The manifold can be made any shape, just as long as it's a closed system and the spraying water gets full coverage at the stem zone. Make one extra hole where the clones go in and use it for the pump electric cord
> 
> View attachment 3614230 View attachment 3614231


Yes the pumps I use are 264 and 394 and look just like that inside


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 22, 2016)

Ghostrider og at day 21 of flower. I think the stretch is about done, they sure do stretch out when they are flowered bigger


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 22, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I use any water pump 291gph and up to 360gph I think. Do you have home depots out your way? Get one of the orange or black buckets at home depot with the matching lid, they don't leak at all. The manifold can be made any shape, just as long as it's a closed system and the spraying water gets full coverage at the stem zone. Make one extra hole where the clones go in and use it for the pump electric cord
> 
> View attachment 3614230 View attachment 3614231


Beautiful bro, thank you! Yours looks very easy to assemble, if I continue down the hydro path (really liking organic at the moment), I'll have to knock one up!! I dont have a home depot but can get buckets that size with lids easily enough  



AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks brother  was the last run of glue for me, bitter sweet moment!


I imagine it would be bitter sweet mate, she's a beautiful plant!! 



Dr.D81 said:


> Yes the pumps I use are 264 and 394 and look just like that inside
> View attachment 3614236


Good stuff boys, they both look like they work well  got a pump, collars and spray misters ready to go too!! 


AlphaPhase said:


> Ghostrider og at day 21 of flower. I think the stretch is about done, they sure do stretch out when they are flowered bigger
> 
> View attachment 3614235


That's going to be one full tray when they're done bro, cant wait to see it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Beautiful bro, thank you! Yours looks very easy to assemble, if I continue down the hydro path (really liking organic at the moment), I'll have to knock one up!! I dont have a home depot but can get buckets that size with lids easily enough
> 
> 
> I imagine it would be bitter sweet mate, she's a beautiful plant!!
> ...


I cut a little hole next to a collar for the cord so I can use all my slots. I can do about 36 clones a bucket


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I cut a little hole next to a collar for the cord so I can use all my slots. I can do about 36 clones a bucket


How do you make the slit? I never thought about putting more than 1 clone in each puck, how's that work? How many can you put in each puck? That's awesome


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> How do you make the slit? I never thought about putting more than 1 clone in each puck, how's that work? How many can you put in each puck? That's awesome


9 collars 4 cuts each for 36 cuts is what I am working with now. I like the 9 site better than the 12 with me putting multiples. I use a box knife at a slit angle but you can use a drill bit with a block be hide it and cut the tits off.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 22, 2016)

Shit yeah, great ideas guys!! You got this shot down pat lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> 9 collars 4 cuts each for 36 cuts is what I am working with now. I like the 9 site better than the 12 with me putting multiples. I use a box knife at a slit angle but you can use a drill bit with a block be hide it and cut the tits off.


Hell yeah that's awesome! You just let me double my cuts with out making another cloner! I was going to build one out of a tote again but this would be way easier  



eastcoastmo said:


> Shit yeah, great ideas guys!! You got this shot down pat lol


Hell yeah, my first cloner years ago was a beast, it leaked bad because I made it out of a big tote, so what I did was buy one more tote just a bit bigger than the cloner tote. Then I drilled a hole on the bottom of each side of the cloner, dropped the cloner in the bigger tote, then the water that leaked would be caught by the outter tote and recycled back into the cloner through the holes in the bottom  was my first cloner about 10 years ago or so, and it worked like a champ!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 22, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah that's awesome! You just let me double my cuts with out making another cloner! I was going to build one out of a tote again but this would be way easier
> 
> 
> Hell yeah, my first cloner years ago was a beast, it leaked bad because I made it out of a big tote, so what I did was buy one more tote just a bit bigger than the cloner tote. Then I drilled a hole on the bottom of each side of the cloner, dropped the cloner in the bigger tote, then the water that leaked would be caught by the outter tote and recycled back into the cloner through the holes in the bottom  was my first cloner about 10 years ago or so, and it worked like a champ!


That's a solid idea too bro, will have to keep that in mind


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2016)

Well buddy I have two blue fin beans in water today one got crushed. Thanks again man. I dropped six 3bar beans from Mohican last night so figured I might as well.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well buddy I have two blue fin beans in water today one got crushed. Thanks again man. I dropped six 3bar beans from Mohican last night so figured I might as well.
> View attachment 3614365


Are you going to journal these mate? I'm hell keen to see those blue fin and Mo's beans shine!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Are you going to journal these mate? I'm hell keen to see those blue fin and Mo's beans shine!!


I have a thread in the breeding section you will see them in. I also have them in vert, outdoor, and seed and strain review. Two of the links are in my sig


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have a thread in the breeding section you will see them in. I also have them in vert, outdoor, and seed and strain review. Two of the links are in my sig


Ah yeah...duuhhh, I've seen your threads quite a few times lol
Sorry man, lack of sleep will do that to a person


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2016)

All the weed doesn't help our memory ether


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well buddy I have two blue fin beans in water today one got crushed. Thanks again man. I dropped six 3bar beans from Mohican last night so figured I might as well.
> View attachment 3614365


Damn mail service! I figured it only going a few hours away I wouldn't have to reinforce it  glad a couple made it! Next time I'll use some card board, I should have known since they beat the hell out of mail nowadays lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 22, 2016)

Well, I'm almost done trimming the ghostrider, my whole damn body hurts so I'm glad it's almost over. I think it's just under 2 of the gr and I have a spog91 to trim still
 

Managed to get the mendo Breath into flower in the suspended pots. Hoping for a nice run  
 

Also after letting the root plugs get bone dry things are starting to look better, Def over watering them, so I'm happy to know it was as simple as that, gave them 2 days and they started growing pretty quickly


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> All the weed doesn't help our memory ether


Funny thing is, I haven't had any weed for a week lol. Maybe the lack of weed has affected my memory ha ha  



AlphaPhase said:


> Well, I'm almost done trimming the ghostrider, my whole damn body hurts so I'm glad it's almost over. I think it's just under 2 of the gr and I have a spog91 to trim still
> View attachment 3614488
> 
> Managed to get the mendo Breath into flower in the suspended pots. Hoping for a nice run
> ...


Look at the bag appeal of those nugs  looks unreal bro  

Glad to hear you got the clones sorted too mate!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 22, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well, I'm almost done trimming the ghostrider, my whole damn body hurts so I'm glad it's almost over. I think it's just under 2 of the gr and I have a spog91 to trim still
> View attachment 3614488
> 
> Managed to get the mendo Breath into flower in the suspended pots. Hoping for a nice run
> ...


Those nugs are beautiful. I think the more cannabis I intake the better my memory is, full mind and body manager for me


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Those nugs are beautiful. I think the more cannabis I intake the better my memory is, full mind and body manager for me


I'm usually the same but I'm cleaning my system out so I can try and get my anxiety under control through exercise. If the exercise works, I'll be keeping the smoke for weekends or when I'm having a hard time. So far, I've actually slept well, it's my kids keeping me awake ha ha.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 22, 2016)

Quick question for you guys...how do you get your rooted cuts (from the aero cloner) into your medium? Do you huys use rockwool and break ths cube open and let the roots hang out?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 22, 2016)

@eastcoastmo thanks brother it's some dank bud! There was only like 15 grams of larf and everything was the size of a marble or bigger, very happy with it  also resetting the system for a reboot is a good thing! Mj also messes with my anxiety too, I get anxiety pretty bad and most of the stuff I grow enhances it so I usually smoke other stuff, you should grow something that is for anxiety, anything not as racy as a lot of strains are. Most of the new age strains can be racy as hell, I recommend old school indicas


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I'm usually the same but I'm cleaning my system out so I can try and get my anxiety under control through exercise. If the exercise works, I'll be keeping the smoke for weekends or when I'm having a hard time. So far, I've actually slept well, it's my kids keeping me awake ha ha.


exercise certainly helps, but I enjoy both. I am not willing to give up cannabis at any time when I dont have to. At work I cannot since I am in the field, but at home, yeah fuck that . I know that everything it does for/to me is positive so I dont see the use in giving up something positive.....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Those nugs are beautiful. I think the more cannabis I intake the better my memory is, full mind and body manager for me


Thanks bro! Weed helps my memory too I think lol! Unless I am extremely stoned, then I might put the milk in the cupboard and the cereal in the fridge lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Quick question for you guys...how do you get your rooted cuts (from the aero cloner) into your medium? Do you huys use rockwool and break ths cube open and let the roots hang out?


Directly plant them into anything, or for me since I'm in hydroton, I usually plant them right in it, but I'm going to try putting them into rockwool first to see how that goes but you can plant them into anything as long as you keep the moisture good at the roots


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 22, 2016)

If I want to sleep I just turn up the SSV to high heat otherwise even pure sativas dont make me race they just keep things moving forward. You should get yourself something heavy indica leaning going to balance that


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 23, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> @eastcoastmo thanks brother it's some dank bud! There was only like 15 grams of larf and everything was the size of a marble or bigger, very happy with it  also resetting the system for a reboot is a good thing! Mj also messes with my anxiety too, I get anxiety pretty bad and most of the stuff I grow enhances it so I usually smoke other stuff, you should grow something that is for anxiety, anything not as racy as a lot of strains are. Most of the new age strains can be racy as hell, I recommend old school indicas


That's awesome to hear bro, really happy for you  
Yeah man, my nody needed the reset something fierce, I was falling asleep at my desk lol. I've been hitting the gym the last few weeks at 4am (I work 6am-4pm and have kids to look after) and am back doing taekwondo again which is really helping too. Weed will always be a relaxant but with our drug driving laws, we can get nailed even after 12 hrs. I really can't get done or I lose my top secret security clearance, just not worth it!! 
I usually only smoke my indicas, hence why I made nightcap, even though it has sativa in it, I used them to bring out the high cbd of the medicine man  my good old blueberry is always my go to sleep remedy ha ha ha. I have some good blueberry mixes outdoors which will keep me happy until next spring now 



Vnsmkr said:


> exercise certainly helps, but I enjoy both. I am not willing to give up cannabis at any time when I dont have to. At work I cannot since I am in the field, but at home, yeah fuck that . I know that everything it does for/to me is positive so I dont see the use in giving up something positive.....


I hear ya man, I'd smoke all day if I could! Just trying to do what my body tells me at the moment, got a lot of stressful shit going on, if I can get through it without relying on drugs, I can do anything!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 23, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Directly plant them into anything, or for me since I'm in hydroton, I usually plant them right in it, but I'm going to try putting them into rockwool first to see how that goes but you can plant them into anything as long as you keep the moisture good at the roots


Sweet bro, that's good to know  cheers mate!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 23, 2016)

Hell yeah bro! Do what you feel you have to! Never look back and go with your instincts, it's the only way to live a happy healthy life  so cool you do Tai Kwon do! One of my friends back east just got his 4th degree belt in new York city right before I left, he taught me many awesome things! So amazing how much power you can focus in that art! And dude, don't compromise any work at all, ever! Believe it or not, I mostly smoke at night, if I smoke during the day and I'm not alone I get really anxiety man, only some strains don't cause it, I get social anxiety a lot tho, I hate it, so anything to keep you going on the right direction is what you gotta do  I lost all of my strains I once held dear to me for many years, one was blue hash plant and one was tangerine kush, I could smoke those all day with no ill effects, just got rid of all my anxiety and pain. Really want to grow them again but it took many seeds to find them so now I'm left very weary of finding the right one again, but at least I know where to start. Give blue hash a try, I think it was a dinefem genetic


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 23, 2016)

So I'm blown away with the spog91 smell now. It's 100% burnt rubber, which now I feel solidifies the female pollen I hit the sour power with, not positive, but I thought Chem 91 is rubber smelling. At any rate it's the only burnt rubber smelling plant I've had since I moved West, and it's potent! Looks similar to the ghostrider though, I still need to trim it but I'll post a pic. Def better yields than I'm used to with sour Chem type strains, I lost the cut but my friend a few hours away still has it, thank God I gifted it to a local lol, it just might be a prized possession


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 23, 2016)

Here's lower bud of it I'm about to spark up, the pic doesn't do it justice, even though it's a lower bud


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 23, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah bro! Do what you feel you have to! Never look back and go with your instincts, it's the only way to live a happy healthy life  so cool you do Tai Kwon do! One of my friends back east just got his 4th degree belt in new York city right before I left, he taught me many awesome things! So amazing how much power you can focus in that art! And dude, don't compromise any work at all, ever! Believe it or not, I mostly smoke at night, if I smoke during the day and I'm not alone I get really anxiety man, only some strains don't cause it, I get social anxiety a lot tho, I hate it, so anything to keep you going on the right direction is what you gotta do  I lost all of my strains I once held dear to me for many years, one was blue hash plant and one was tangerine kush, I could smoke those all day with no ill effects, just got rid of all my anxiety and pain. Really want to grow them again but it took many seeds to find them so now I'm left very weary of finding the right one again, but at least I know where to start. Give blue hash a try, I think it was a dinefem genetic


Thanks bro, that means a lot  I'm so glad I joined in on your thread, you guys are all going through your own shit but still have time to give support and really helpful advice, thank you!! 
Mate, getting back into tae kwon do has been awesome, I'm only a green belt so far but am really enjoying the discipline, the full body workout is so good. I hope to one day get my black belt and move up to an instructor  my daughter has been doing it for 2 years now and is one step ahead of me, she is only 7 and holy shit, she is going to be a lethal weapon ha ha. That makes me so proud and helps a lot with my anxiety, I worry about my wife and girls so much in this world. I hit a pretty low point about 6 mths ago and nearly killed myself, my wife and I are slowly getting back to normal. Depression and anxiety is such an internal demon, I'm so lucky to have my family who care so much and want me around! 
Shit, sorry bro, enough of my complaining! On to bigger and better topics...like how fucking awesome your Spog91 is/sounds! That shit sounds amazing  
That blue hash does sound good actually, will have to get some. Also looking at some 88 G13 hashplant strains from bodhi too  
If you do ever pop thise strains again, I hope you find that winner pheno again!!


----------



## fandango (Feb 23, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I use any water pump 291gph and up to 360gph I think. Do you have home depots out your way? Get one of the orange or black buckets at home depot with the matching lid, they don't leak at all. The manifold can be made any shape, just as long as it's a closed system and the spraying water gets full coverage at the stem zone. Make one extra hole where the clones go in and use it for the pump electric cord
> 
> View attachment 3614230 View attachment 3614231


That would make a nice Easter Basket for some one there AP
What soup mix are you running in that bucket?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 23, 2016)

Always here for You bro! That's awesome you and your daughter have a sport to do together! That's great! You'll be a black belt in no time! And dude, always push on and don't give up on anything, I've been there and took that road all the way to the end too years back when I was going through losing a few friends in the same year to suicide, it really fucked up my mental well being and u ended up in the hospital after drinking a lot and eating a bunch of Xanax, after that it was a eye opener for me, we all have a purpose here  I grew the g 13 I think, if it's the same one I'm thinking of don't do it! I grew it once, it was the strongest weed I'd ever had even til this day and it made me the most paranoid I've ever been lol


eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks bro, that means a lot  I'm so glad I joined in on your thread, you guys are all going through your own shit but still have time to give support and really helpful advice, thank you!!
> Mate, getting back into tae kwon do has been awesome, I'm only a green belt so far but am really enjoying the discipline, the full body workout is so good. I hope to one day get my black belt and move up to an instructor  my daughter has been doing it for 2 years now and is one step ahead of me, she is only 7 and holy shit, she is going to be a lethal weapon ha ha. That makes me so proud and helps a lot with my anxiety, I worry about my wife and girls so much in this world. I hit a pretty low point about 6 mths ago and nearly killed myself, my wife and I are slowly getting back to normal. Depression and anxiety is such an internal demon, I'm so lucky to have my family who care so much and want me around!
> Shit, sorry bro, enough of my complaining! On to bigger and better topics...like how fucking awesome your Spog91 is/sounds! That shit sounds amazing
> That blue hash does sound good actually, will have to get some. Also looking at some 88 G13 hashplant strains from bodhi too
> If you do ever pop thise strains again, I hope you find that winner pheno again!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 23, 2016)

fandango said:


> That would make a nice Easter Basket for some one there AP
> What soup mix are you running in that bucket?


LOL or Halloween party decoration with the orange and black  I usually use tap watwr only, but the last 2 runs I've been using 1 tsp of gh micro and 2 tsp of gh bloom for 2.5 gallons of water


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 23, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Always here for You bro! That's awesome you and your daughter have a sport to do together! That's great! You'll be a black belt in no time! And dude, always push on and don't give up on anything, I've been there and took that road all the way to the end too years back when I was going through losing a few friends in the same year to suicide, it really fucked up my mental well being and u ended up in the hospital after drinking a lot and eating a bunch of Xanax, after that it was a eye opener for me, we all have a purpose here  I grew the g 13 I think, if it's the same one I'm thinking of don't do it! I grew it once, it was the strongest weed I'd ever had even til this day and it made me the most paranoid I've ever been lol


Thanks bro, you rock hey  
It is awesome doing a sport with my daughter, I'm so proud of her. I'm so proud of both my kids and my wife, she is the most amazing person I've ever met  
I won't give up now man, I've been down that road and really didn't like what I saw in myself and what it was doing to the people I love most. Killing myself isn't the way to solve anything! 
I'm sorry to hear you went through it too bro, I'm glad you didn't give up, otherwise we wouldn't be able to witness your kind nature and unbelievable growing skills  
Lol about the G13, shit maybe I should find something a bit tamer ha ha, I don't want paranoia, just sleep time medicine. The blue hash might be the best option  
Thanks again for the kind words bro, I really appreciate it


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 23, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks bro, you rock hey
> It is awesome doing a sport with my daughter, I'm so proud of her. I'm so proud of both my kids and my wife, she is the most amazing person I've ever met
> I won't give up now man, I've been down that road and really didn't like what I saw in myself and what it was doing to the people I love most. Killing myself isn't the way to solve anything!
> I'm sorry to hear you went through it too bro, I'm glad you didn't give up, otherwise we wouldn't be able to witness your kind nature and unbelievable growing skills
> ...


Any time brother!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 23, 2016)

Spog91 buds in natural lighting, oh man its gassy!! Most potent smell in so long


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 23, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Spog91 buds in natural lighting, oh man its gassy!! Most potent smell in so long View attachment 3615050


Man, that Spog looks RIDICULOUS!! Awesome work man and even better that it's your own creation!!


----------



## papapayne (Feb 23, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Spog91 buds in natural lighting, oh man its gassy!! Most potent smell in so long View attachment 3615050



MMMMMMMMMM that is dannnk brother!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Quick question for you guys...how do you get your rooted cuts (from the aero cloner) into your medium? Do you huys use rockwool and break ths cube open and let the roots hang out?


I just plant them in soil like any bare root flower.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2016)

fandango said:


> That would make a nice Easter Basket for some one there AP
> What soup mix are you running in that bucket?





AlphaPhase said:


> LOL or Halloween party decoration with the orange and black  I usually use tap watwr only, but the last 2 runs I've been using 1 tsp of gh micro and 2 tsp of gh bloom for 2.5 gallons of water


I have been running water KLN and pool shock


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 23, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Man, that Spog looks RIDICULOUS!! Awesome work man and even better that it's your own creation!!


I can't wait to get cut back of it! Always give a cut to someone close just in case a problem happens, like what happened to me lol, had 4 great cuts, threw 2 away and lost the 2 I planted because I wasn't paying attention lol, the main reason I want to start in an ez cloner and then plant into the rock wool lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have been running water KLN and pool shock


Yes! Pool shock that is something I add 100% of the time, damn it's become so natural now I don't even relate it to an additive lol, but always pool shock 100% of the time, it's the magic sauce


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 24, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I can't wait to get cut back of it! Always give a cut to someone close just in case a problem happens, like what happened to me lol, had 4 great cuts, threw 2 away and lost the 2 I planted because I wasn't paying attention lol, the main reason I want to start in an ez cloner and then plant into the rock wool lol


Yeah I bet mate, sounds like a top strain! 
Agreed about giving friends a cut too, I wish i had mates I could give mine to lol. Always a good idea though


----------



## fandango (Feb 24, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yes! Pool shock that is something I add 100% of the time, damn it's become so natural now I don't even relate it to an additive lol, but always pool shock 100% of the time, it's the magic sauce  View attachment 3615366


Thanks Guys,
I been thinking now that winter is letting up,it's time to do a tune up.For the past several months I was letting my ez-cloner water sit for weeks with my cuts waiting to root,cause I just did nothing and was using just old tap water with no additives,well most cuts did root,but some did take forever.
Just Yesterday I finished the mini split install on a 50' refer trailer(up here in Calaveras,guy sits on 500 acres)well I was looking at the growers shopping list...he spent $2400.00 on clones and seeds at Harborside
In 1 month he is giving me cuts...woopee


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 24, 2016)

fandango said:


> Thanks Guys,
> I been thinking now that winter is letting up,it's time to do a tune up.For the past several months I was letting my ez-cloner water sit for weeks with my cuts waiting to root,cause I just did nothing and was using just old tap water with no additives,well most cuts did root,but some did take forever.
> Just Yesterday I finished the mini split install on a 50' refer trailer(up here in Calaveras,guy sits on 500 acres)well I was looking at the growers shopping list...he spent $2400.00 on clones and seeds at Harborside
> In 1 month he is giving me cuts...woopee


I heard to watch clones from there they have a mite problem. As a matter of fact it was Saturday I had that conversation.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 24, 2016)

fandango said:


> Thanks Guys,
> I been thinking now that winter is letting up,it's time to do a tune up.For the past several months I was letting my ez-cloner water sit for weeks with my cuts waiting to root,cause I just did nothing and was using just old tap water with no additives,well most cuts did root,but some did take forever.
> Just Yesterday I finished the mini split install on a 50' refer trailer(up here in Calaveras,guy sits on 500 acres)well I was looking at the growers shopping list...he spent $2400.00 on clones and seeds at Harborside
> In 1 month he is giving me cuts...woopee


Awesome man! Like doc said, Harborside clones will most likely have pm and mites, pretty much every dispensary that has clones have bugs, but no biggy just spray em with nuclear sprays a little after ya get em and they'll be fine. Pretty much guaranteed bugs from the clubs now a days


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 24, 2016)

Guess who's switching over to rockwool blocks soon? This guy! Figured nows a good time to see how it goes since my veg room will be empty in a week or so once I get the assorted clones into flower. Since I won't have any clones in hydroton to work around, I'll have 2 trays that I can finally use and play with. I'll be picking up some new gear soon, super glue, the legit dosido and some more mendo breaths. I ended up putting the black lime reserve into flower with the mendo Breath to see how it does so I can make a choice if I wanna keep it or not so it's not taking up room in the tray until I figure it out. Stoked for the dosido to get into the mix  since most clones come in rw cubes I can just pop them right into a rw block with zero transplant shock. Plus I can fit so many more blocks in a tray than pots of hydroton, not to mention the clean up is way lighter and a smaller mess. I'll be giving it a go for a few runs tinkering around, suspending them in ebb buckets, stacking the blocks on another block and setting the block on a layer of hydroton for flower. Will see what does best and go from there.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 24, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Guess who's switching over to rockwool blocks soon? This guy! Figured nows a good time to see how it goes since my veg room will be empty in a week or so once I get the assorted clones into flower. Since I won't have any clones in hydroton to work around, I'll have 2 trays that I can finally use and play with. I'll be picking up some new gear soon, super glue, the legit dosido and some more mendo breaths. I ended up putting the black lime reserve into flower with the mendo Breath to see how it does so I can make a choice if I wanna keep it or not so it's not taking up room in the tray until I figure it out. Stoked for the dosido to get into the mix  since most clones come in rw cubes I can just pop them right into a rw block with zero transplant shock. Plus I can fit so many more blocks in a tray than pots of hydroton, not to mention the clean up is way lighter and a smaller mess. I'll be giving it a go for a few runs tinkering around, suspending them in ebb buckets, stacking the blocks on another block and setting the block on a layer of hydroton for flower. Will see what does best and go from there.


Sounds awesome bro, I'll be keenly watching on to see how it goes for you! I'm sure you'll get it working real well


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 24, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sounds awesome bro, I'll be keenly watching on to see how it goes for you! I'm sure you'll get it working real well


Hell yeah bro, I hope it works out well! I am going with the pargro quick drain 4x4" blocks, I figure since these hold way less water than normal rockwool blocks, it'll help me not over water them  I have 5 cuts in the cloner starting to bust a couple small roots out now so I'm going to start the experiment Friday and plant those into the macro rockwool plugs, root them the rest of the way and then plant them into the pargro blocks for a test run. Then in a week or two when I pick up more clones, those will be rooted in 1.5" rw cubes already so I'll be able to put them right in the pargro blocks. I'm doing a complete veg room clean up right now cuz I see the dud type symptoms showing on all of my new gear, a couple ghostrider, a couple mendo, a couple sherbet and a couple gsc, the only one not showing it is the cherry pie  so getting everything out of the room and doing a hardcore scrub down and then getting cuts that have never been near the sickness to start fresh and see if it goes away. It's a never ending battle lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 24, 2016)

The signs of the dud are skinny stems, really close nodes, branches grow sort of horizontal, and what looks like a mag deficiency.
My diamond og had all the signs except the horizontal branches, but I did have some other plants in the tray next to it for a bit, so to be safe I threw it out, here's some pics to finally put a visual to what I mean

Here's the assorted clones that have all the signs
  

Here's the diamond og that is starting to show most of the signs, I still have a cut in the cloner of it but I dunno if I'll keep it - 

Edit- I didn't throw it out, I forgot I just put it in the other tray with the other duds to see what will happen  gonna flower them all in a week or so and call it a day


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 24, 2016)

Well I hope it all works out well for you bro!! 
Whatever is nailing those clones isn't good, very strange and seems to be hard to get rid of...that sucks balls man  really hope you can get on top of it hey!


----------



## fandango (Feb 25, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I heard to watch clones from there they have a mite problem. As a matter of fact it was Saturday I had that conversation.


They looked clean,but on the other hand my flower room went all spiders and my baby room is coated with the bastards as we speak 
I am going to spray the flower room with bleach(Do you guys think 1 application is enough?)
Also has anyone tried Green Cleaner bug juice?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 25, 2016)

fandango said:


> They looked clean,but on the other hand my flower room went all spiders and my baby room is coated with the bastards as we speak
> I am going to spray the flower room with bleach(Do you guys think 1 application is enough?)
> Also has anyone tried Green Cleaner bug juice?


I learned my lesson and clones get isolated for a week minimum and sprayed dally


----------



## Mohican (Feb 25, 2016)

I tried a soapy water dunk the day I left on my trip. I will let you know how it works.


----------



## supdro (Feb 25, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I heard to watch clones from there they have a mite problem. As a matter of fact it was Saturday I had that conversation.


Ugh i hate mites! I just cut back all my moms to the node and sprayed with neem oil just to get rid of them. @alpha those buds look too awesome


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 25, 2016)

We get this orgabic product in Oz that is called a 'plant conditioner' that you spray once when they are about 6 inches tall and it prevents mite infestations. You can use it to spray when you have them too and overnight they are gone. Totally harmless to humans too. They couldn't classify it as an insecticide here in Oz but that's basically what it is. I'll take a pic for you when I go out to my grow


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 25, 2016)

If it's a normal red spider mites, pretty much anything will kill those but if they are the two spotted mites, I'd suggest quarantine and then using forbid 4f, most safer sprays will just piss the two spotted mites off, they are a brutal bunch of mites and work 10x faster than the regular ones and are immune to a lot of things. An application of forbid will kill them all, even eggs and larve, then just grow the plant out for a bit, snap cuts and you're all good, it's not systemic, but it leaves a residue for about 40 days, so it'll be gone and the new growth will be fresh and clean

With pm, hit em with eagle 20, grow the plant out then snap cuts and ditch the old clone and use the new ones, since pm is systemic, anything that isn't a systemic fungicide won't kill it, it will only kill surface powder, and the surface powder isn't pm, it's just the offspring of pm, pm lives inside the plant, and when it's in bloom that's when you see the white powder


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 25, 2016)

The first test subject. Mendo Breath. Was cut and put in the cloner 4 days ago, it has sprouted a small root and some root bumps. I mixed up a gallon of water to 350ppm (7scale) and 5.5ph. Soaked the cube in the water for 15 seconds, put the clone in the macro plug and sprayed it with water. 

Hopefully I get no drooping and a macro plug full of roots in the next 2-3 days. If things go as planned this will be much better of a cloning method for me than straight aero clones. 
 

Here's a non dud healthy cherry pie. I forgot to mention the roots is another factor, duds root system sucks and haz really thin weak roots not thick and bright roots. Forgot to mention that  I heard another member on here got a batch of gg4 a while back and 9/12 of them dudded, the other 3 grew perfectly normal, so the dud it being passed around at the dispensaries so be careful out there! This cherry pie was in with the handful of duds, but the strain seems to be more resistant to getting it


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 25, 2016)

Video clip of the ghostrider og at a few days under 28 days and mendo Breath a few days under 7 days (2 of them on day 2)

Night and day difference between growing the ghostrider og in hydroton and growing them in the suspended pots, can't even tell it was the same strain, if these dense up like the last round I can say it's a game changer  really happy to be back in suspended pots and getting good the most I can out of a crop! Now let's hope the mendo Breath play well too


----------



## fandango (Feb 25, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> If it's a normal red spider mites, pretty much anything will kill those but if they are the two spotted mites, I'd suggest quarantine and then using forbid 4f, most safer sprays will just piss the two spotted mites off, they are a brutal bunch of mites and work 10x faster than the regular ones and are immune to a lot of things. An application of forbid will kill them all, even eggs and larve, then just grow the plant out for a bit, snap cuts and you're all good, it's not systemic, but it leaves a residue for about 40 days, so it'll be gone and the new growth will be fresh and clean
> 
> With pm, hit em with eagle 20, grow the plant out then snap cuts and ditch the old clone and use the new ones, since pm is systemic, anything that isn't a systemic fungicide won't kill it, it will only kill surface powder, and the surface powder isn't pm, it's just the offspring of pm, pm lives inside the plant, and when it's in bloom that's when you see the white powder


Dam good advice AP...guess I just got paid and a good chunk of cash will be well spend on the Forbid juice.
My mamas are covered in mites(2 spotted)seems the 2 spot like my pad alot


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 25, 2016)

fandango said:


> Dam good advice AP...guess I just got paid and a good chunk of cash will be well spend on the Forbid juice.
> My mamas are covered in mites(2 spotted)seems the 2 spot like my pad alot


No problem bro  2 spotted are a bitch, I got my first batch of them this year and they can wreck havoc!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 25, 2016)

Dun dun dunnnnnn, I spotted another dud! I think I'm gonna cull em and pick up a tray of cuts for that cycle, better safe than sorry. The weird thing is this one actually has healthy roots. I am almost gonna guarantee ditching the pots and going to rockwool, bleaching all equipment, culling all in veg and getting a fresh batch of cuts will end this madness  I'll get to the bottom of it, I got rid of it a few times but every now and again it returns, but this is the last straw!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 25, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> No problem bro  2 spotted are a bitch, I got my first batch of them this year and they can wreck havoc!


You and aero have caught hell the past year


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 25, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> You and aero have caught hell the past year


You don't even know the half Lol, I think it all comes down to cleaning equipment, when I take new cuts off the cuts and run them a 2nd time, they always perform great, could even be something in the cloning trays maybe, since when I run clones from my ez cloner it disappears as well, but whatever it is, when it gets in a plant, it's insane! I'm going to do a scrub down and cleaning, ditch the pots switch to rw blocks and get a batch of new cuts. Should solve the issue. Also, it spreads easily in hydro, I put a couple cuts in the other tray with the mendo, then a week later a mendo and the diamond og caught it, most mendos are fine tho and the only black lime was fine, so some plants are way more susceptible for sure, it doesn't seem to affect some at all or as fast


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 26, 2016)

Forgot about my secret weapon, not sure if it works on the dud issues but giving it a try. Ridomil! I forgot I used it on the current ghostriders while they were in veg and it turned out to be the best veg growth I've had in a year and the plants in flower appear to be the best I've had in a year as well. Could be a coincidence, but it's worth a shot, also not sure if the ghostrider had any dud symptoms at the time. At any rate, I added it to the assorted clones at 1ml per 10 gallons, I also added it to the mendo Breath at the same rate. Curious to see how things go. The assorted clones have 10 days to make a miraculous recovery, if they are on track in 10 days I'll know the ridomil had worked. If not, I have a clone order for 50 cuts that will replace everything  

Getting sudsy in the resres  I have a good feeling about taking these steps, I'm certain I can fix it


----------



## papapayne (Feb 26, 2016)

strapped in to see what comes of it!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 27, 2016)

papapayne said:


> strapped in to see what comes of it!


So far so good! Plants took it extremely well, what I noticed is the res for the assorted clones bubbled up hardcore as seen in the picture, but there were no suds at all in the mendo Breath res. That tells me something is in the assorted clones and the ridomil must have killed it, leaving me to think it's a fungus of some sort. I bet the the "dud' is simply furissum or pythium which is soooooo much easier to deal with


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 27, 2016)

I believe this is The problem to all the bad plant issues I've been having. It feels and looks like poop. Smushy and thick. No smell. Was at the bottom of the res today, 2 days after running ridomil. What is it? No fucking clue, but it is indeed a fungus. Problem solved I do believe. Goodbye dud! Now it's time to get back to growing some dank like pre glue Era.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 28, 2016)

Ah ha! Root explosion already! Fucking a, these plants had no roots before the fungus treatment, Im blown away, strap yourzelfs in, it's going to be one awesome ride again  I'm so happy!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 28, 2016)

Oh man, I'm on a roll  the clones from the ez cloner planted into the macro plugs have already rooted, I think it's been 6 days total


----------



## papapayne (Feb 29, 2016)

awesome man!!!!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 29, 2016)

Getting prepared for the medium conversion. I'm already liking how many I can start in a tray, that's going to save me some electric right there. Also really liking how clean it is.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 29, 2016)

Debating now on whether I'll stack the blocks on another block for flower or if I won't have to, or in flower fill the 1 gallon pots half way with just a small amount of hydroton and set the block on top. I'll probably do that, it'll be cheap and I think it might work well


----------



## Macmac124 (Feb 29, 2016)

Damn I love youre thread I left for a week or two poke my head in and you got them buckets back to 100percent


----------



## Macmac124 (Feb 29, 2016)

Here's a couple shots of my grow


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 29, 2016)

Alpha my man, I'm so happy to come back after a few days away and see you getting some good results!! Top work man and I'll go grab myself some popcorn for the show


----------



## fandango (Mar 1, 2016)

Going to be interesting...the old Block & Roll


----------



## fandango (Mar 1, 2016)

I looked into the Forbid4f online...$215.00 for 8oz bottle...makes 200 gallons or 100 gallons?which formula do you use.


----------



## fandango (Mar 1, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh man, I'm on a roll  the clones from the ez cloner planted into the macro plugs have already rooted, I think it's been 6 days total
> View attachment 3619600


Hold on there!I can not find the Green Thumb


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 1, 2016)

fandango said:


> I looked into the Forbid4f online...$215.00 for 8oz bottle...makes 200 gallons or 100 gallons?which formula do you use.


@fandango 
It's 1ml/gal with the forbid


----------



## fandango (Mar 1, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @fandango
> It's 1ml/gal with the forbid


Thanks Aeroknow,I just did a wash down with another product and trimmed a bunch of bad matter off the kids,now they went into the flower room,but they want another blast and this time they will get the real deal.1ml will go a long way


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 1, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @fandango
> It's 1ml/gal with the forbid


Same for avid


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Same for avid


Lucky! Lol
When avid first came out we were using very low doses also. But then everyone and their brother was using the stuff and not rotating with other miticides. We use 2.5-3ml/gal of avid here in Ca now(or at least everyone I know). And that's if it even works on the two-spotted anymore. The only reason I brought it back into my aresenal is because I had the bastard microscopic russet mites.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 1, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Lucky! Lol
> When avid first came out we were using very low doses also. But then everyone and their brother was using the stuff and not rotating with other miticides. We use 2.5-3ml/gal of avid here in Ca now(or at least everyone I know). And that's if it even works on the two-spotted anymore. The only reason I brought it back into my aresenal is because I had the bastard microscopic russet mites.


I don't use it much but I moved and went on vacation right after two years ago and them two spotted fuckers went nuts. Had to go nuclear to fix it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 1, 2016)

I will be in your area end of the week @Aeroknow and @AlphaPhase if you want me to swing in and shoot the shit some


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 1, 2016)

Macmac124 said:


> Damn I love youre thread I left for a week or two poke my head in and you got them buckets back to 100percent


I'm so happy those buckets got under control! I was really worried lol, but they are doing Hella good now  what is the strain in the bottom pic you have that looks fire!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 1, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Alpha my man, I'm so happy to come back after a few days away and see you getting some good results!! Top work man and I'll go grab myself some popcorn for the show


Thanks eastcoastmo  I think I got everything back in order! Mendo Breath is doing well, just hit 1 week of flower today and they're a few inches shy of the trellis and even 85% of the assorted clones that were screwed grew a ton woot!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 1, 2016)

fandango said:


> I looked into the Forbid4f online...$215.00 for 8oz bottle...makes 200 gallons or 100 gallons?which formula do you use.


Yup yup, 1ml a gallon and use a surfactant with it like Coco Wet, it's Cheap for the surfactant, like 8$, it helps anything you spray on the plant stick to the leaves, don't spray past 1 week of flower! Good luck bro


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I don't use it much but I moved and went on vacation right after two years ago and them two spotted fuckers went nuts. Had to go nuclear to fix it.


Yup 2 spotted mites work fucking fast! I don't play around when I see them, nuke em on the spot, nuke veg then they'll be gone for a long time lol. Avid I'm not sure kills eggs but the Forbid kills em all, cali has some fucked up bugs from so many growers not rotating pesticides like Aero said, we've bred some crazy pests lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I will be in your area end of the week @Aeroknow and @AlphaPhase if you want me to swing in and shoot the shit some


Right on! Let me know where your at Thursday and I'll see what I'm doing Friday maybe we can meet up at the lake  I might be going to Stockton but not positive yet, supposed to be picking up a tray of cuts and just waiting for the come get em message


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 1, 2016)

Ghostrider OG day 27, man these things are Makin me happy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 1, 2016)

Cool I will hit you up don't think I will be to far away.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 1, 2016)

Here's the clones that hadn't grown in 3 weeks that got the ridomil, they straight up exploded, I still might not keep them, still debating on it but most at looking a hell of a lot better  they did all this growth the past 5 days or so, so the fungus treatment worked great, just not sure if I have enough time to let them recover 100%


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cool I will hit you up don't think I will be to far away.


Awesome brother!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 1, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks eastcoastmo  I think I got everything back in order! Mendo Breath is doing well, just hit 1 week of flower today and they're a few inches shy of the trellis and even 85% of the assorted clones that were screwed grew a ton woot!!


Mate, that is fantastic news!! Great work


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 1, 2016)

Video update of mendo Breath and black lime reserve at 7 days flower, definitely starting to stretch now and not many pistils but flower clusters are forming


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 1, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Mate, that is fantastic news!! Great work


Thanks bro  I feel things are back in order like at my last house, I have no clue why I stopped growing with the suspended pots, things always grow crazy good, so glad to just pretty much getting back to the old system with some minor tweaks, if the rw blocks do well in suspended pots I'll be in heaven


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 1, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro  I feel things are back in order like at my last house, I have no clue why I stopped growing with the suspended pots, things always grow crazy good, so glad to just pretty much getting back to the old system with some minor tweaks, if the rw blocks do well in suspended pots I'll be in heaven


They are looking great mate, the tried and tested method sounds like the winner! Can't wait to see these babies get monstrous!!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 2, 2016)

looking like shits gonna be taking off here! Cant wait to see  I really hope that there's no more dudding issues for you.

Love the video to! I need to make my week 6 video, but been to busy. prob wont get around till week 7 lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 2, 2016)

papapayne said:


> looking like shits gonna be taking off here! Cant wait to see  I really hope that there's no more dudding issues for you.
> 
> Love the video to! I need to make my week 6 video, but been to busy. prob wont get around till week 7 lol


Thanks bro  I hope the duds gone too, it's been a year of hell dealing with it! Lol

Let me now when you get a video up, your gals are trucking along nicely!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 2, 2016)

A little cherry pie root porn, she's back on track! I wish I had more of these so I could run a full tray, I'm thinking it's not a good idea to grow all these 20 plants of 4 strains in one tray, the cherry pie seem to be a beast and I think it will take over the whole tray and crowd out everything  so I'll probably take a few cuts and flower something else instead, I'd hate to get a crap yield from running too many strains in one sea of green.. I might be picking up animal cookies if the guy will hold them for me when I make the trip to pick up the other clones, I really want it, it's fire og x gsc. Not counting on him saving them but he said he would


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 2, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> A little cherry pie root porn, she's back on track! I wish I had more of these so I could run a full tray, I'm thinking it's not a good idea to grow all these 20 plants of 4 strains in one tray, the cherry pie seem to be a beast and I think it will take over the whole tray and crowd out everything  so I'll probably take a few cuts and flower something else instead, I'd hate to get a crap yield from running too many strains in one sea of green.. I might be picking up animal cookies if the guy will hold them for me when I make the trip to pick up the other clones, I really want it, it's fire og x gsc. Not counting on him saving them but he said he would
> 
> View attachment 3621750 View attachment 3621751


Nice mate, they are some badass roots


----------



## Macmac124 (Mar 3, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Lucky! Lol
> When avid first came out we were using very low doses also. But then everyone and their brother was using the stuff and not rotating with other miticides. We use 2.5-3ml/gal of avid here in Ca now(or at least everyone I know). And that's if it even works on the two-spotted anymore. The only reason I brought it back into my aresenal is because I had the bastard microscopic russet mites.


Hey you can buy that avid floramite on eBay for 25 bucks you'll get a small bottle but you only use a ml or two pet gallon


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 4, 2016)

Parasitic water mold. I think that is the fungus that has been the problem of the 'dud', thanks to my old lady for the research on this one! Looks just like the poop I siphoned out of the res. Ffs most of these are 13"+ tall now which was all the grown in 7 days, I think I'm going to ditch them because some are way too big now, but I am comfortable that they are 100% healthy again 

 

This bad stuff could simply be in my water system, who knows, but at least I figured out how to combat it and now I can look in to alternative treatments.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 4, 2016)

fuckin a man! thats awesome news.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 4, 2016)

papapayne said:


> fuckin a man! thats awesome news.


Hell yeah bro! I was so damn stoked to get this info, I feel like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders and the sun came out after a major storm lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 4, 2016)

Here's how big I let the roots get after the transplant into the macro plug from the Aero cloner before I transplanted into the 4x4 rw block. This is my first rockwool grow, so these clones are a test run to dial things in for a day or three before I get the new tray of clones. I soaked the block in 5.5ph 1.0ec water with hydroguard until they sunk to the bottom. Then I put the clones into the blocks and mushed the perimeter of the rw block around the edges of the plug to make a good sealed fit. Wish me luck


----------



## papapayne (Mar 4, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah bro! I was so damn stoked to get this info, I feel like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders and the sun came out after a major storm lol


Yea man I feel ya man. Getting back to no root aphids was like that me.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 4, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Parasitic water mold. I think that is the fungus that has been the problem of the 'dud', thanks to my old lady for the research on this one! Looks just like the poop I siphoned out of the res. Ffs most of these are 13"+ tall now which was all the grown in 7 days, I think I'm going to ditch them because some are way too big now, but I am comfortable that they are 100% healthy again
> 
> View attachment 3623009 View attachment 3623011
> 
> This bad stuff could simply be in my water system, who knows, but at least I figured out how to combat it and now I can look in to alternative treatments.


That's some really good info man, props to your Mum  
Damn I wish I lived hear you, I'd take the clones off your hands!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 5, 2016)

What you guys up to today?


----------



## Mineralz (Mar 5, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Parasitic water mold. I think that is the fungus that has been the problem of the 'dud', thanks to my old lady for the research on this one! Looks just like the poop I siphoned out of the res. Ffs most of these are 13"+ tall now which was all the grown in 7 days, I think I'm going to ditch them because some are way too big now, but I am comfortable that they are 100% healthy again
> 
> View attachment 3623009 View attachment 3623011
> 
> This bad stuff could simply be in my water system, who knows, but at least I figured out how to combat it and now I can look in to alternative treatments.


Sup Alpha. Haven't posted, but I've def been around lurking. Trying to keep up with all these good grows and 6-day work weeks can be rough sometimes :/ I had a similar situation last year. I still ran synthetic nutes in DWC and had a weird root outbreak. My cloner developed similar symptoms and I ditched almost the whole batch and sterilized/reset. I wanted to ask....do you reuse your hydroton also or replace it with new each run? I reuse mine as I'm sure most do, but I still made it a point to clean and sterilize all my used hydroton at the end of each run. Whatever deathly garbage that's in the water can leave a residue on the hydroton and spread that way also I assume. Either way. I'm glad you're getting it under control man. Stuff is looking good overall. Swing by the thread and say 'high' sometime


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> What you guys up to today?


Hey bro today I'm getting ready to head out to a get together for a ufc fight, did ya just make it to cali? 



Mineralz said:


> Sup Alpha. Haven't posted, but I've def been around lurking. Trying to keep up with all these good grows and 6-day work weeks can be rough sometimes :/ I had a similar situation last year. I still ran synthetic nutes in DWC and had a weird root outbreak. My cloner developed similar symptoms and I ditched almost the whole batch and sterilized/reset. I wanted to ask....do you reuse your hydroton also or replace it with new each run? I reuse mine as I'm sure most do, but I still made it a point to clean and sterilize all my used hydroton at the end of each run. Whatever deathly garbage that's in the water can leave a residue on the hydroton and spread that way also I assume. Either way. I'm glad you're getting it under control man. Stuff is looking good overall. Swing by the thread and say 'high' sometime


Hey bro, thanks for stopping in, I hear ya about the long work weeks, once upon a time that's all I had time for lol. I was reusing the hydroton for a while off and on but recently I've been buying new hydroton but still had the root issues off and on. The only thing I can think is causing the issues is fungus must be taking hold in pumps, trays, clone trays etc and just wreaking havoc, it sucks but I killed it for now, hope it never comes back too lol. I'll drop by your thread


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 5, 2016)

[QUOI didE="AlphaPhase, post: 12388503, member: 877744"]Hey bro today I'm getting ready to head out to a get together for a ufc fight, did ya just make it to cali?


Hey bro, thanks for stopping in, I hear ya about the long work weeks, once upon a time that's all I had time for lol. I was reusing the hydroton for a while off and on but recently I've been buying new hydroton but still had the root issues off and on. The only thing I can think is causing the issues is fungus must be taking hold in pumps, trays, clone trays etc and just wreaking havoc, it sucks but I killed it for now, hope it never comes back too lol. I'll drop by your thread [/QUOTE]
Yes i am at @nuggs now


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> [QUOI didE="AlphaPhase, post: 12388503, member: 877744"]Hey bro today I'm getting ready to head out to a get together for a ufc fight, did ya just make it to cali?
> 
> 
> Hey bro, thanks for stopping in, I hear ya about the long work weeks, once upon a time that's all I had time for lol. I was reusing the hydroton for a while off and on but recently I've been buying new hydroton but still had the root issues off and on. The only thing I can think is causing the issues is fungus must be taking hold in pumps, trays, clone trays etc and just wreaking havoc, it sucks but I killed it for now, hope it never comes back too lol. I'll drop by your thread


Yes i am at @nuggs now[/QUOTE]
Right on! Is it raining hardcore over there? This storm is getting ridiculous out here!


----------



## nuggs (Mar 5, 2016)

Evening Sir,
It's still rainning but not as bad . the news said showers and coming in heavy tomorrow night again! drive over and visit Doc and I , bring that buddy of our's with! got your thread pinned now


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 6, 2016)

nuggs said:


> Evening Sir,
> It's still rainning but not as bad . the news said showers and coming in heavy tomorrow night again! drive over and visit Doc and I , bring that buddy of our's with! got your thread pinned now


It stopped raining today finally! We lost power for a little while last night and some big tree limbs are down ugh. We will definitely have to swing out for a visit soon but as for today it's yard clean up time


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 6, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> It stopped raining today finally! We lost power for a little while last night and some big tree limbs are down ugh. We will definitely have to swing out for a visit soon but as for today it's yard clean up time
> 
> View attachment 3624978


Good luck with the clean up bro! We've had some crazy storms here this year, even had a tornado (no where near as severe as the US but still ripped a clean path). Crazy el nino


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 6, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Good luck with the clean up bro! We've had some crazy storms here this year, even had a tornado (no where near as severe as the US but still ripped a clean path). Crazy el nino


Thanks bro, the El nino is Hella crazy! It's back to raining everyday here again ugh. Good for the drought but I don't like it lol. That's crazy you get tornados out there! We had some big ones back in NY but luckily haven't heard of any close by out here. Hopefully no more bad weather for the both of us!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 6, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro, the El nino is Hella crazy! It's back to raining everyday here again ugh. Good for the drought but I don't like it lol. That's crazy you get tornados out there! We had some big ones back in NY but luckily haven't heard of any close by out here. Hopefully no more bad weather for the both of us!


Hell yeah bro, it's only going to get worse over the next few years too, unfortunately! I love the rain but not when it's constant lol, too much moisture isn't good! 
Mate, we don't usually get tornados but this is the third year in a row we have had one, the first 2 were only small but this one was heaps bigger...I really hope they don't continue, scary shit for my girls to witness, especially when I only told them 2 weeks prior, that we don't get them in Oz!!
Here's to better weather for us both


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 6, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro, the El nino is Hella crazy! It's back to raining everyday here again ugh. Good for the drought but I don't like it lol. That's crazy you get tornados out there! We had some big ones back in NY but luckily haven't heard of any close by out here. Hopefully no more bad weather for the both of us!


Yea but Shasta has water in it now. You guys need as much as you can get


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 6, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hell yeah bro, it's only going to get worse over the next few years too, unfortunately! I love the rain but not when it's constant lol, too much moisture isn't good!
> Mate, we don't usually get tornados but this is the third year in a row we have had one, the first 2 were only small but this one was heaps bigger...I really hope they don't continue, scary shit for my girls to witness, especially when I only told them 2 weeks prior, that we don't get them in Oz!!
> Here's to better weather for us both


I'm the same way, I love when it rains at night, it can rain all night I'd be happy with that lol, puts me to sleep, but constant daily rain makes me tired, lazy, the yard gets messy, ugh! The little ones I can imagine would be freaked out by the tornado, I know I was when I saw my first one, I think I was like 9 yrs old! 



Dr.D81 said:


> Yea but Shasta has water in it now. You guys need as much as you can get


You got that right, when I saw Shasta Lake in September it was so low I couldn't tell it was the lake! I hear it's risen a good amount since luckily, still needs a good 50' rise to get to an OK level though I'd imagine. It's looking like a lot of rain for this month which will help a lot, mainly we need snow on the mountains though, that's even more important


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 6, 2016)

I will be driving out your way tomorrow. Pm me if you want my new number


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 6, 2016)

It's looking like the diamond OG is getting back to being healthy! I was worried, I really wanted this strain for the yield and frosty buds of jet fuel and lemon, thought she was gonna be a goner but here she is starting a new life  
   

Also, it's safe to say the dud is gone, the other 4 strains have started to go bonkers! Tallest one is at 17" so I'll have to toss em but will be taking cuts for a clone trade, so all isn't bad  wayyy too big for the tray though lol. Things are back on track, so cheers to a new beginning. 

New clones coming up :
Mendo Breath - will be putting them in both ebb n grow buckets. 

Ogkb- am only getting 2, one for me and one for a buddy. It's a REALLY finicky cut. It takes some people 4 months to even veg it to a size that is big enough to take 8 cuts. Then 1/2 of the cuts will die if youre not careful lol. So I don't have high hopes for this one, but if for some reason I don't have that issue, she's one of the biggest cookie yielders and is just straight up fire, it would be the best strain in the garden hands down, if she cooperates with me. 

Dosido and sherbert - these will be for an ebb bucket run I think 

Animal cookies- if the deal goes through these will be for the flood tray sea of green since the tray has been empty for a while I need to get something in there 

Super glue, sour pez and blue petrol OG. These will be run as single plants to see if I like them, we will see how the stand up to the rest. I'm only looking to keep 4 strains total.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 6, 2016)

Those cuts are looking boss now bro  
That line up sounds pure fire too man, can't wait to see them in full beast mode!!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 7, 2016)

Glad you figured out the culprit!

What finally killed it?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 7, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Those cuts are looking boss now bro
> That line up sounds pure fire too man, can't wait to see them in full beast mode!!


The games shall commence in t minus 24hrs 



Mohican said:


> Glad you figured out the culprit!
> 
> What finally killed it?


Thanks bro, me too, it was a wild ride lol. The ridomil at a dose of 1ml per 10 gallons is what killed it and got things healthy within days, I ran the ridomil for a few days or so and the results were pretty epic! I'm still not sure exactly what it was /is, but it's 100% a fungal infection of some sort similar to root rot. It's not the normal root rot I've ever seen but when I heard the duds that were in soil also had shitty root systems, things started clicking in my head, so complete sanitation and sterilization of equipment would totally combat it and probably get rid of it for good. Easy for me since my grow is small, but not as easy for bigger grows but at least the ridomil will kill it in the plant


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2016)

On Syngenta's site it lists "Canna, edible" as one of the crops Ridomil is approved for!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 8, 2016)

Mohican said:


> On Syngenta's site it lists "Canna, edible" as one of the crops Ridomil is approved for!


Dude!! Awesome info!! That's worth a triple like! I knew it was for fruits, veggies and tobacco but had no idea how safe it was and was worried about using it too close to flower! This makes me feel so much better!! Great find brother!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 8, 2016)

The clones rooted in the macro plugs and transferred to the 4x4 blocks never skipped a beat! They kept on growing, lots of new growth already, and other than purple stems from my 70-74f veg room and 68f degree cubes, they are looking fantastic. I think I have a grasp on the rockwool already (even better results than I usually get in hydroton from the start) and think this will be my medium of choice for a while.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2016)

I always got them too wet. I need to give them a try again when I am ready to grow indoor.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 8, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I always got them too wet. I need to give them a try again when I am ready to grow indoor.


That was always my problem too the last time I used them years ago, never really had a successful clone in them lol. But what I'm doing now is weighing them. A fully saturated 4x4 block weights 900g. When it hits 450g it's time to water, easy peasy! And you only have to weigh 1 block since if you put all the clones in them at the same time, they'll all be really close to the same weight. After a couple weeks when the roots are getting big and the block dries out faster, you can start daily feedings. I figure I won't have to water a new clone in a 4x4 block for at least 5 days, I think it's been 3 or 4 now and it's still got about 60% of its water still. Once ya get the watering down for baby plants, the rest should be smooth sailing


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 8, 2016)

Why hasn't anyone told me when you make rosin out of hash you get 100% return?!? Fuck I'd have been doing this for years! It's a hell of a lot easier than squishing a bud I tell ya! Lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 8, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Why hasn't anyone told me when you make rosin out of hash you get 100% return?!? Fuck I'd have been doing this for years! It's a hell of a lot easier than squishing a bud I tell ya! Lol
> 
> View attachment 3626755 View attachment 3626756


I know shit is great


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I know shit is great


Hell yeah bro! I had no idea i was missing out! It's like the easiest way ever! I tried it with Bud before but could press it hard enough to make it worth it but the hash just got splat!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 8, 2016)

Weekly update 

Day 35 ghostrider - this round is just blowing me away, I just can't believe how they are doing, so happy  
  

Day 14 mendo Breath and black lime reserve - I hope these stretch just a littttttle bit more, maybe another 3-4" would be perfect, other than that I think the net filled in decently 
  
^ here's the black lime reserve, she looks really similar in structure to the spog 91, can't wait to see what she does 


Here's a video 







Oh, and both my damn clone deals fell through. Really bummed because I'm so far behind. My buddy thought I wanted unrooted cuts... So nothing was rooted.. And I don't have room to root them all.. And the others clones hasn't rooted cuz it's taking longer because of winter.. Ugh.. They both said they'll be ready in a week.. So we will see what's up.. Puts me further behind then I wanted to be so I'm thinking about starting a small mama room soon


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 8, 2016)

That ghostrider looks damn fire mate, top work  

Spewin about the cuts bro, hope you can find some more quickly!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 8, 2016)

Looking great bro! Mom room would save you from bringing shot in to your garden


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 8, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> That ghostrider looks damn fire mate, top work
> 
> Spewin about the cuts bro, hope you can find some more quickly!!


Thanks brother and totally hope so too! He says he'll get em to me in a week but if not I'm gonna just take a little break since I'll be so far behind, my lease is up soon in may so I've been looking into buying a house. Going to to check out a place that has 36 acres tomorrow, if it's possible to get it I may as well pull the plug on the flower room, but just ramp up veg so if I do move Ill have things vegged and ready to flower the day I move. But who knows what will happen, things don't always go smooth and I accept that lol  I want to do greenhouse grows so bad!!! With 36 acres Jesus I'd be in heaven, plus a 36x24 garage *my dreams* lol



Dr.D81 said:


> Looking great bro! Mom room would save you from bringing shot in to your garden


Thanks brother! Dude you got that right! I'm looking at another t5 since I have 2 2x2 teats and a res and pump sitting here, it'd be so easy to just add a light and get things going, I have a few mendo Breath, diamond og and black lime reserve that could be vegged for cuts in a few weeks ughh, I mean it's only my fault having to rely on others, so I can't complain if I can't get something on time for clones, but it does suck!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 8, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks brother and totally hope so too! He says he'll get em to me in a week but if not I'm gonna just take a little break since I'll be so far behind, my lease is up soon in may so I've been looking into buying a house. Going to to check out a place that has 36 acres tomorrow, if it's possible to get it I may as well pull the plug on the flower room, but just ramp up veg so if I do move Ill have things vegged and ready to flower the day I move. But who knows what will happen, things don't always go smooth and I accept that lol  I want to do greenhouse grows so bad!!! With 36 acres Jesus I'd be in heaven, plus a 36x24 garage *my dreams* lol
> 
> 
> Thanks brother! Dude you got that right! I'm looking at another t5 since I have 2 2x2 teats and a res and pump sitting here, it'd be so easy to just add a light and get things going, I have a few mendo Breath, diamond og and black lime reserve that could be vegged for cuts in a few weeks ughh, I mean it's only my fault having to rely on others, so I can't complain if I can't get something on time for clones, but it does suck!


Shit yeah bro, 36 acres would be boss!! I'd love to solely grow greenhouse, just tastes better hey lol. Good luck bro, you deserve everything to go smooth for once.


----------



## adower (Mar 8, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks brother and totally hope so too! He says he'll get em to me in a week but if not I'm gonna just take a little break since I'll be so far behind, my lease is up soon in may so I've been looking into buying a house. Going to to check out a place that has 36 acres tomorrow, if it's possible to get it I may as well pull the plug on the flower room, but just ramp up veg so if I do move Ill have things vegged and ready to flower the day I move. But who knows what will happen, things don't always go smooth and I accept that lol  I want to do greenhouse grows so bad!!! With 36 acres Jesus I'd be in heaven, plus a 36x24 garage *my dreams* lol
> 
> 
> Thanks brother! Dude you got that right! I'm looking at another t5 since I have 2 2x2 teats and a res and pump sitting here, it'd be so easy to just add a light and get things going, I have a few mendo Breath, diamond og and black lime reserve that could be vegged for cuts in a few weeks ughh, I mean it's only my fault having to rely on others, so I can't complain if I can't get something on time for clones, but it does suck!


Nice man. I hope you get your greenhouse and house!!! I'd love to do a large garage grow like you.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks guys  fingers crossed! The land sounds too good to be true for the price, but it's not a scam at least since I talked to the realtor already, but the price makes me think something is weird, maybe no cell phone service or Internet or something. I don't get Internet at the place I live now but I get full service on the phone so it's all good, hopefully a similar situation! Will keep ya posted


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 9, 2016)

Wouldn't ya know, while we were getting pre-approved for a mortgage, the place we were going to put an offer in was sold. The offer was submitted while we were doing the paper work with the lender. Wtf!!!! Never fails lol. At least were ready now when something else comes along, looks like I'm moving in the next 90 days or less for sure so that's a plus


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 9, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Wouldn't ya know, while we were getting pre-approved for a mortgage, the place we were going to put an offer in was sold. The offer was submitted while we were doing the paper work with the lender. Wtf!!!! Never fails lol. At least were ready now when something else comes along, looks like I'm moving in the next 90 days or less for sure so that's a plus


I hope you fine some thing better bro. looks like I will be trying to get my crap together to make an offer on a place if I can come up with enough down for them. They want more down than I want to put so we will see.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 9, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I hope you fine some thing better bro. looks like I will be trying to get my crap together to make an offer on a place if I can come up with enough down for them. They want more down than I want to put so we will see.


Thanks bro, and good luck to you too. We only have to put down 5% for fha loan, guess the only difference of putting down 20% is mortgage insurance is needed under 10%. Learned alot today that's for sure. Good vibes for you too brother! What sucks for me is I like about 4 houses and would totally buy tomorrow if they were 30 minutes closer to my girls work  tons of property in the towns a little too far for us and they are nicer and cheaper! Ugh, I just have to be patient I guess and something will pop up


----------



## adower (Mar 10, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Wouldn't ya know, while we were getting pre-approved for a mortgage, the place we were going to put an offer in was sold. The offer was submitted while we were doing the paper work with the lender. Wtf!!!! Never fails lol. At least were ready now when something else comes along, looks like I'm moving in the next 90 days or less for sure so that's a plus


It's a sellers market. I'd wait another couple years if possible.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

adower said:


> It's a sellers market. I'd wait another couple years if possible.


I hear you totally on the $$$ aspect but if you want it fucking get it.....burning daylight


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

adower said:


> It's a sellers market. I'd wait another couple years if possible.


Couple years you may be dead.... come on....


----------



## adower (Mar 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Couple years you may be dead.... come on....


still should be smart with his money


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2016)

It took us three years to find this place and we negotiated from April through August and the agents ended up putting in some of their commision to make the deal happen.
We did wait for the bottom of the market to buy and then rented out our old place until the market peaked again. It was hard dealing with two mortgages and unreliable renters.
That was back in 1997.

Good luck!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 10, 2016)

adower said:


> It's a sellers market. I'd wait another couple years if possible.


I wish I could but I just can't keep renting if I'm going to do what I want to do in the future, I really need the land because eventually I'd like to get a commercial license when the new laws change, it's crunch time if I'm going to be able to stick with the industry and it's pretty much my dream  also the interest rates are sooooooo low right now and the houses around my area here just keep going up in price. What really sucks is I'm stuck to a certain area, there are so many nice places that are a bit cheaper in a few towns over, but they are too far from my fiance job, so we're trying to stay within 30-40 miles from her work.. Which really limits things, but I'm sure something will come around.. We're going to raise our pre-qualified limit today since we went with a lower around since we were really thinking we'd get the place we wanted


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I hear you totally on the $$$ aspect but if you want it fucking get it.....burning daylight


You got that right, who knows with my health what the next ten years will bring lol, I look healthy but I have too many damn issues. My doctor just made me buy a blood pressure monitor to track my Bp at home and I'm 31 lol, life is wild


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2016)

Our first one was a huge fixer upper. It got us started and I am/was very handy. I replaced the electrical and plumbing.

Get something built in the 50/60s. Look in the closets to see whether they have hardwood floors. The toilet lids have dates stamped in the underside. Don't get anything built during the Bush years. It will be full of poison drywall from China. Be careful buying houses from the 70's - they may have aluminum wiring - ask!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 10, 2016)

Mohican said:


> It took us three years to find this place and we negotiated from April through August and the agents ended up putting in some of their commision to make the deal happen.
> We did wait for the bottom of the market to buy and then rented out our old place until the market peaked again. It was hard dealing with two mortgages and unreliable renters.
> That was back in 1997.
> 
> Good luck!


Oh man I can imagine, I Co owned a house in NY for years moved and rented to a friend that trashed the house, I think that's why I'm so anal about keeping the houses I rent in good shape and not damaging anything, it's tough when you grow though, and all the upgrades I want to do will have to have serious modifications here, so I better just move lol. We have until may 15 when my lease runs out, so I hope that's enough time. There are like 5 places I really like and would make an offer today if they were 15 miles closer ugh. I really think the house market is going to keep going up for years on, i feel it's just starting to recover. Nor cal seems fairly cheap though, where I am at least, the places I like are right around 250k with at least 5 acres, some have 10 acres


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 10, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Our first one was a huge fixer upper. It got us started and I am/was very handy. I replaced the electrical and plumbing.
> 
> Get something built in the 50/60s. Look in the closets to see whether they have hardwood floors. The toilet lids have dates stamped in the underside. Don't get anything built during the Bush years. It will be full of poison drywall from China. Be careful buying houses from the 70's - they may have aluminum wiring - ask!


Those are some awesome tips! I never knew any of that and I was in construction for years lol. Things they don't teach us that would actually be of help smh lol 

My house in NY was built in the 1800s, the structure was a beast, 4x10 beams all rough cut. They don't make em the same anymore that's for sure


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2016)

It is better to pay more to get what you want. Although getting land usually means moving farther away. You could always get her a nicer car so the drive is more enjoyable!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

Mohican said:


> It is better to pay more to get what you want. Although getting land usually means moving farther away. You could always get her a nicer car so the drive is more enjoyable!


_ I like that thought process Mo!!! Nicer car, more enjoyable drive_


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

adower said:


> still should be smart with his money


I agree with ya there but there are ways to be smart with it without waiting on life (or death) to happen


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 10, 2016)

Mohican said:


> It is better to pay more to get what you want. Although getting land usually means moving farther away. You could always get her a nicer car so the drive is more enjoyable!


So true! Maybe I can convince the misses


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm loving these fat and furry roots the rw is giving me! I finally watered them today, at 6 or 7 days since the first watering and they've grown a few inches since transplant and I was able to top them already


----------



## fandango (Mar 10, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Why hasn't anyone told me when you make rosin out of hash you get 100% return?!? Fuck I'd have been doing this for years! It's a hell of a lot easier than squishing a bud I tell ya! Lol
> 
> View attachment 3626755 View attachment 3626756


Have you ever made juice for the vapor pen?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 11, 2016)

fandango said:


> Have you ever made juice for the vapor pen?


I haven't, I just make hash pretty much, the rosin I made was a first for me and I liked that alot


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 11, 2016)

You get any of the rosin in I sent with areo? He had some bubble, rosin, and cemalope.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 11, 2016)

Now you guys are just confusing me, what is the difference between rosin, bubble and cemalope? Are they dofferent concentrates or something? Sorry for the lack of knowledge, I really only know what bubble is lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Now you guys are just confusing me, what is the difference between rosin, bubble and cemalope? Are they dofferent concentrates or something? Sorry for the lack of knowledge, I really only know what bubble is lol.


What the f is cemalope @Dr.D81 ? I am with @eastcoastmo , I'm over here in 1975. I know what rosin and bubble is but I thought cemalope might be a strain?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> What the f is cemalope @Dr.D81 ? I am with @eastcoastmo , I'm over here in 1975. I know what rosin and bubble is but I thought cemalope might be a strain?


So glad I'm not the only one mate! In Oz we have hash and that's about it. All this shatter, concentrates, rosin etc, I have no idea about!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> So glad I'm not the only one mate! In Oz we have hash and that's about it. All this shatter, concentrates, rosin etc, I have no idea about!


haha here there is hash which is brought in from the phillipines, cambodia, & nepal and bud. The bud is we'll just say "less than desirable" because its never grown until its ready, its grown until the police are about to show up then whacked in haste, dried in a wet pile, & and then jammed in a pile of newspaper. Some guys up in the city are doing some decent looking indoor, but its useless. Nice looks and taste, doesnt do shit.....hence why I am growing my own. 
I do watch alot of hash church (bubbleman on youtube) & surf alot on RIU so I have learned a bit.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2016)

I checked out hash church for the first time and was blown away by the people who were on especially Chimera and Skunkman.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 11, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I checked out hash church for the first time and was blown away by the people who were on especially Chimera and Skunkman.


there is a WEALTH of knowledge which shows up on there. I get bored sometimes, but I let it play anyway


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 11, 2016)

probably for the last dozen or so episodes chimera and skunkman are regulars. yes, awesome knowledge there


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 11, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> You get any of the rosin in I sent with areo? He had some bubble, rosin, and cemalope.


I think so, I remember I got some bud and some hash, I thought the one bit of hash might have been some sort of dabs but didn't know it was rosin! That must have been my first rosin experience if that's the case! Didn't even know that was the chemalope! It makes sense though because it did have a melon smell I think, it wasnt as raunchy of a smell as mine had lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Now you guys are just confusing me, what is the difference between rosin, bubble and cemalope? Are they dofferent concentrates or something? Sorry for the lack of knowledge, I really only know what bubble is lol.


Chemalope is a strain I made last year, it'd some funky shit! My pheno was so gross smelling but it had the most terps and grease I think I've ever had on a strain, really weird and unique rotten fruit smell lol

Bubble is just water hash, rosin is when you take a bud or hash and squeeze it in a tee shirt press or even a hair straightener, and the heat /pressure squeezes out pure oil similar to bho shatter. It's pure and doesnt have any contamination in it  

Hash church kicks ass


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 11, 2016)

Chemalope = Chem 91 x tangilope. It seems the phenos are mostly lean towards the tangi, it's damn near impossible to have any other strain dominance in a cross with any thing tangi, powerful genetics DNA genetics have, I'm not a fan of Orange type buds so figured I'd try to cross it out with a simple f1, but it didn't work I don't think lol. Still good shit though


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 11, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Chemalope is a strain I made last year, it'd some funky shit! My pheno was so gross smelling but it had the most terps and grease I think I've ever had on a strain, really weird and unique rotten fruit smell lol
> 
> Bubble is just water hash, rosin is when you take a bud or hash and squeeze it in a tee shirt press or even a hair straightener, and the heat /pressure squeezes out pure oil similar to bho shatter. It's pure and doesnt have any contamination in it
> 
> Hash church kicks ass


Cheers mate, all makes more sense now! I might have to try out the hair straightener press, that oil looks awesome!! 
That chemalope sounds boss too, are you going to grow it again soon mate?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2016)

Backyard Gold IBL Male:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 11, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Backyard Gold IBL Male:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's a very handsome young man, Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks - I had to keep him!


----------



## fandango (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm thinking the new wave is going to be toking on vape pens...been watching ruff house studio on youtube(how to fill tanks using kief)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Cheers mate, all makes more sense now! I might have to try out the hair straightener press, that oil looks awesome!!
> That chemalope sounds boss too, are you going to grow it again soon mate?


No problem bro and the rosin is totally worth it! So easy to make you'll love it  I'd suggest a straightener that has a digital temp gauge (If one exists lol) because the temp to press is at can be touchy, it'll still come out OK at too high Temps, but too low it won't squeeze out as much. I still have some chemalope seeds and will definitely be popping some in the next 90 days or less, along with those in house genetic seeds and some more spog91 Beans  I also have some Chem 91 x purple paralysis I haven't tried yet that I want to pop


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 11, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Backyard Gold IBL Male:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a hella nice male mo! Damn it looks like a monster, that has some huge nuts!! Lol, is that color I see on the nuts too? That looks like a keeper to me, damn it's nice and full of pollen!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 11, 2016)

fandango said:


> I'm thinking the new wave is going to be toking on vape pens...been watching ruff house studio on youtube(how to fill tanks using kief)


I'll have to check that out, I already vape my ecig pen but haven't made anything mj to smoke out of it, I did smoke one 2 years ago (was my first dab) out of a pen and holy shit I was flying lol, I'll have to look more into this


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 11, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> No problem bro and the rosin is totally worth it! So easy to make you'll love it  I'd suggest a straightener that has a digital temp gauge (If one exists lol) because the temp to press is at can be touchy, it'll still come out OK at too high Temps, but too low it won't squeeze out as much. I still have some chemalope seeds and will definitely be popping some in the next 90 days or less, along with those in house genetic seeds and some more spog91 Beans  I also have some Chem 91 x purple paralysis I haven't tried yet that I want to pop


Cheers for the tip man, I'm pretty sure my wife's ghd straightener doesnt have a temp guage but I'll manage 

Oh man, all those strains sound unreal! Can't wait to see you give them a run


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 11, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Thanks - I had to keep him!


I can definitely see why mate


----------



## fandango (Mar 12, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'll have to check that out, I already vape my ecig pen but haven't made anything mj to smoke out of it, I did smoke one 2 years ago (was my first dab) out of a pen and holy shit I was flying lol, I'll have to look more into this


The way these guys are using Kief is great(since I have several hundred grams in jars to run,I been running chocolate bars that pack a punch,but have only 1 person that eats the bars...but I know I would like to vape this stuff soon.Takes 5 grams of kief to load about 6 or so tanks....fun zone and lite up anywhere you like...even in the wife's car!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 12, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Cheers for the tip man, I'm pretty sure my wife's ghd straightener doesnt have a temp guage but I'll manage
> 
> Oh man, all those strains sound unreal! Can't wait to see you give them a run


Be careful with those ghd straighteners! Those things are expensive!! (I used to sell them years ago lol), I broke my girlfriends straightener the first time I tried to make rosin last year lol. You have to put your body weight on it to get as much pressure as you can, and I'm only about 165lbs, good thing it was a cheaper straightener or I'd reckon she'd had been pissed!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 12, 2016)

fandango said:


> The way these guys are using Kief is great(since I have several hundred grams in jars to run,I been running chocolate bars that pack a punch,but have only 1 person that eats the bars...but I know I would like to vape this stuff soon.Takes 5 grams of kief to load about 6 or so tanks....fun zone and lite up anywhere you like...even in the wife's car!


That's bad ass!! Man, I have some keif laying around, I think I'm going to try this since I was thinking about getting a new ecig setup, I can use my old battery for the Kief oil


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 12, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Be careful with those ghd straighteners! Those things are expensive!! (I used to sell them years ago lol), I broke my girlfriends straightener the first time I tried to make rosin last year lol. You have to put your body weight on it to get as much pressure as you can, and I'm only about 165lbs, good thing it was a cheaper straightener or I'd reckon she'd had been pissed!


Ohh dang, maybe I won't use the ghd then ha ha. Knowing my luck I'll break it and have to buy her a new one lol. Thanks man, might still to bubble till I can get a straightener


----------



## fandango (Mar 12, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ohh dang, maybe I won't use the ghd then ha ha. Knowing my luck I'll break it and have to buy her a new one lol. Thanks man, might still to bubble till I can get a straightener


I bought an Irwin-quickgrip clamp..to squeeze the 30 dollar dryer...saves the muscles


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 12, 2016)

fandango said:


> I bought an Irwin-quickgrip clamp..to squeeze the 30 dollar dryer...saves the muscles


Hell yeah, I just watched the video on how to make it and I think I have everything I need, I don't have unflavored pg and vg oils, but I do have flavored 0mg nicotine 50/50 blend of the oil, mocha flavored, I bet it would be bad ass! I also have some old spare tanks I could clean out and use but I'll probably go get a new one so there's no old residue


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 13, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ohh dang, maybe I won't use the ghd then ha ha. Knowing my luck I'll break it and have to buy her a new one lol. Thanks man, might still to bubble till I can get a straightener


Lol, hell yeah bro  I got a straightener at the thrift shop for like $5, it's a Revlon. Has a wider design that makes it a bit easier to press with


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 13, 2016)

Ghostrider OG about 5.5wks in to flower, whoa! These things gave become animals! I wanna do one of these outdoor, it would be a monster! @Aeroknow


----------



## fandango (Mar 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah, I just watched the video on how to make it and I think I have everything I need, I don't have unflavored pg and vg oils, but I do have flavored 0mg nicotine 50/50 blend of the oil, mocha flavored, I bet it would be bad ass! I also have some old spare tanks I could clean out and use but I'll probably go get a new one so there's no old residue


Here it is Sunday,so I finally made some e-juice,the local smoke shop sells Fumi juice(15ml bottle w/eye dropper)I got the blueberry flavor
So I followed the RuffHouse Studio program(seen on youtube)I put some water in a pan and put a 1 cup measure vessel in the pan and turned on the heat,I added 5 grams of dry ice kief to 2 bottles of juice,heat 20 minutes and cool,repeat 3 times
Just filled the tank and started pulling rips...yes it gets me high...but taste a bit off....back to the experiment Phase


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Ghostrider OG about 5.5wks in to flower, whoa! These things gave become animals! I wanna do one of these outdoor, it would be a monster! @Aeroknow
> 
> View attachment 3631049


That is sexy going to be a Mexican donkey show in that room in no time this is the best part of flower the next 3 weeks of bulk are the best keep up the good work


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lol, hell yeah bro  I got a straightener at the thrift shop for like $5, it's a Revlon. Has a wider design that makes it a bit easier to press with


Hmm may have to look into a heaper version 
Mate, that ghostrider is SEXY!! She is a beast!!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 14, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Ghostrider OG about 5.5wks in to flower, whoa! These things gave become animals! I wanna do one of these outdoor, it would be a monster! @Aeroknow
> 
> View attachment 3631049


I know of a 200 gallon pot that would love to have one of those lol.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 15, 2016)

fandango said:


> Here it is Sunday,so I finally made some e-juice,the local smoke shop sells Fumi juice(15ml bottle w/eye dropper)I got the blueberry flavor
> So I followed the RuffHouse Studio program(seen on youtube)I put some water in a pan and put a 1 cup measure vessel in the pan and turned on the heat,I added 5 grams of dry ice kief to 2 bottles of juice,heat 20 minutes and cool,repeat 3 times
> Just filled the tank and started pulling rips...yes it gets me high...but taste a bit off....back to the experiment Phase


Keep me updated on the successful recipe for sure! I'm all ears, I got all the materials ready


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks yall! I'm Hella stoked with the ghostrider this round  a bit more excited to see if the mendo Breath I have from dhn clones is the same as the one I ran last round though! It's still early for them but they really filled the net nicely and if the nodes get chunky whoa Nelly!!! 



papapayne said:


> I know of a 200 gallon pot that would love to have one of those lol.


I hear that! I'm sure some nicely vegged ones will be available at the BBQ  I just found a place I really like and though it doesn't have tons of land, it does have a 100% sun roof top deck! Even if I can run a few outside this year I'll be a happy camper  going to check it out soon, and the best thing is its 50k under budget! Woot!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 15, 2016)

you gonna be going?!


----------



## fandango (Mar 15, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Keep me updated on the successful recipe for sure! I'm all ears, I got all the materials ready


I think I don't like this flavored ejuice for sure...plus it has some 12mg/ml Nic in it and It over powers the taste of the weed.
Also I used a single coffee filter to strain the mix and a big wad of kief was left behind the filtered liquid,so the original 30ml of juice came to a total of 15ml usable juice.But the tanks for the e-pen only hold 1.6ml...so I can fill about 9 tanks


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 15, 2016)

Checking out dhn clones, did they come from Sacramento or ? How big and how much were they?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 15, 2016)

fandango said:


> I think I don't like this flavored ejuice for sure...plus it has some 12mg/ml Nic in it and It over powers the taste of the weed.
> Also I used a single coffee filter to strain the mix and a big wad of kief was left behind the filtered liquid,so the original 30ml of juice came to a total of 15ml usable juice.But the tanks for the e-pen only hold 1.6ml...so I can fill about 9 tanks


Right on, definitely get some 0mg liquid, I always get a free sample of 0mg liquid when I order from mt baker vapor, they kick ass, highly recommend them. Or maybe just get some unflavored pg and vg from them. I bet with the nicotine in it and the flavored juice it could be pretty nasty lol. 


papapayne said:


> you gonna be going?!


Hell yeah man! 



hippy132 said:


> Checking out dhn clones, did they come from Sacramento or ? How big and how much were they?


I think they are around 10-12" with the bottom 1/3rd lollipopped off, about 4-7 nodes, healthy. Dhn is hard it find because they sell out almost immediately. I go to Oakland Harborside but some places in Sac also have them, I think they make drops to elemental in San Jose and a couple others I can't remember the names of. I think they make drops of dhn on Fridays or Saturday and Monday, but don't quote me on that, they always drop clones on the same day though so get there early and be first in line to get the best cuts, the lines will be out the door


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 15, 2016)

Weekly flower update.

Ghostrider v2.0 at day 42. Three weeks to go. The smell is so great right now with this one, so many things have changed with her since the last run, including bud size, smell and trichome production. 
    

Mendo Breath at day 21. They are in flower now and setting buds. The node distance is fantastic so I reckon there will be some decent sized cookie nuggets this round  they have also stretched the amount I wanted them too and have completed filling every section of the screen. Imo, this should be a very nice harvest of just tops


----------



## Figgy (Mar 15, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Weekly flower update.
> 
> Ghostrider v2.0 at day 42. Three weeks to go. The smell is so great right now with this one, so many things have changed with her since the last run, including bud size, smell and trichome production.
> View attachment 3632905 View attachment 3632906 View attachment 3632907 View attachment 3632908
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 15, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Beautiful


Thanks figgy  feels good getting things back on track and back into my zone, always remember, if it's working don't change anything! Lol


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2016)

I love the contrast between the Ghostrider and the Mendo! You can see how the pom-pom phase develops and then ends in a fat cola phase.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I love the contrast between the Ghostrider and the Mendo! You can see how the pom-pom phase develops and then ends in a fat cola phase.


For sure! By having something always mid flower and something just starting flower, it gives me a chance to see how things will end up. If my whole room were at the same stage, it would be sooooooo boring, and in early flower I'm always worried how things will fill in lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 17, 2016)

Here's my little rockwool experiment at day 14 from clone. I topped them once and super cropped the 2 tall ones once and they are all filling in nicely, should be able to take a 1/2 tray of clones in the next 10 days or so  I gave them ridomil at .25ml for 2.5 gallons of water (I've just been dunking the rw in a bucket of nutes since there's only 4 plants I don't want to set up the flood tray yet). No issues with the ridomil, so now I know how young I can use it if necessary. 
 

Also finally got my clone pickup scheduled this weekend so I can get the veg room back in biz


----------



## adower (Mar 17, 2016)

Yo alpha can I get a few ghost rider from you? Shoot me a pm bro!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 17, 2016)

adower said:


> Yo alpha can I get a few ghost rider from you? Shoot me a pm bro!


There should be some at the BBQ but I don't have any at the moment, I only have 4 10" mendo Breath in all my veg room right now lol. I'm a little behind, getting a bunch of cuts in a couple days but not the ghostrider tho  I'll probably get one soon and if I can get it vegged by then I'll bring a couple extra too


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 17, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's my little rockwool experiment at day 14 from clone. I topped them once and super cropped the 2 tall ones once and they are all filling in nicely, should be able to take a 1/2 tray of clones in the next 10 days or so  I gave them ridomil at .25ml for 2.5 gallons of water (I've just been dunking the rw in a bucket of nutes since there's only 4 plants I don't want to set up the flood tray yet). No issues with the ridomil, so now I know how young I can use it if necessary.
> View attachment 3634468
> 
> Also finally got my clone pickup scheduled this weekend so I can get the veg room back in biz


Wicked bro, looks like your experiment should work well


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 17, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wicked bro, looks like your experiment should work well


I think so too  the ease of it really is really appealing! When I move I'm going to try drip systems and flooding them, figure out which is better, lots more things I can do with these compared to the hydroton!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I think so too  the ease of it really is really appealing! When I move I'm going to try drip systems and flooding them, figure out which is better, lots more things I can do with these compared to the hydroton!


Awesome man, looking forward to seeing your results too


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 18, 2016)

Have you tried RCP Sacramento for clones?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 18, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> Have you tried RCP Sacramento for clones?


I have not but I hear good things and thats the place I couldn't remember the name of, dhn makes drops to them, chernoybl was a clone I wanted to get from there on my last clone run


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 18, 2016)

talked to them, they carry lots of other clones they only carry the smaller dhn clones and they go fairly fast, but says anything they have is clean (be great if they could come up with a guarantee).


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 18, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> talked to them, they carry lots of other clones they only carry the smaller dhn clones and they go fairly fast, but says anything they have is clean (be great if they could come up with a guarantee).


Ahh, the heartlett cuts I think they are called, they are cheaper though, but just smaller, which I actually like much more. I'd say they could be clean, but expect pm or mites and just treat them when you get them as a precaution


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 19, 2016)

Well, it's looking like i got mendo Breath, sherbert, Tahoe og, Bubba kush, blue petrol og, Trainwreck, dosido, Blueberry Cookies and animal cookies 

Let the veg begin!


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well, it's looking like i got mendo Breath, sherbert, Tahoe og, Bubba kush, blue petrol og, Trainwreck, dosido, Blueberry Cookies and animal cookies
> 
> Let the veg begin!
> 
> View attachment 3635956


Looking good, from ?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 19, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> Looking good, from ?


Thanks bro, I have a clone guy I get the clones from at about 1/2 price, it just takes forever to get them and is a hell of a drive there lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well, it's looking like i got mendo Breath, sherbert, Tahoe og, Bubba kush, blue petrol og, Trainwreck, dosido, Blueberry Cookies and animal cookies
> 
> Let the veg begin!
> 
> View attachment 3635956


Shit yeah bro, woo hoo! That's gunna be a wicked lineup


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Shit yeah bro, woo hoo! That's gunna be a wicked lineup


I hope so! I got a bunch of mendo Breath that I know are solid, a bunch of animal cookies I know are solid, the rest I only picked up 1 cut of each though, I'll be vegging everything for a while, picking the best of the bunch and just cloning alot til I get moved, wish I could squeeze in one more flower run here though


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I hope so! I got a bunch of mendo Breath that I know are solid, a bunch of animal cookies I know are solid, the rest I only picked up 1 cut of each though, I'll be vegging everything for a while, picking the best of the bunch and just cloning alot til I get moved, wish I could squeeze in one more flower run here though


Man, they all sound solid to me! I'm sure you'll get what you want out of them. Spewin you can't get another flower run in, I hope you find a new place quickly


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Man, they all sound solid to me! I'm sure you'll get what you want out of them. Spewin you can't get another flower run in, I hope you find a new place quickly


Thanks brother, I hope something comes along much sooner than later! I've seen a couple OK places, but not anything I love yet, something will come along soon I'm sure though!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks brother, I hope something comes along much sooner than later! I've seen a couple OK places, but not anything I love yet, something will come along soon I'm sure though!


Good things come to those who wait


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 20, 2016)

I got my sour power og x Chem 91 back! Woohoo! I guess this is a Hella favorite in the bay area, my buddies are loving it


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 20, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I got my sour power og x Chem 91 back! Woohoo! I guess this is a Hella favorite in the bay area, my buddies are loving it
> 
> View attachment 3637071


 Is that the one that you made??


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 20, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Is that the one that you made??


Yes sir  it keeps getting better and better! Stoked I got it back, if you want to keep a plant forever, give it to someone in case you kill it like I did lol

My friends are saying it's taking over the glue! And one of the best highs they've had in a long time which makes me happy as hell


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 20, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yes sir  it keeps getting better and better! Stoked I got it back, if you want to keep a plant forever, give it to someone in case you kill it like I did lol
> 
> My friends are saying it's taking over the glue! And one of the best highs they've had in a long time which makes me happy as hell


Fuck yeah bro, that's awesome!! Before this gets big and you become the next 'cookie fam', can you please sign my boobs? Ha ha ha. No seriously, you need to get some beans so I can buy some off you


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 20, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Fuck yeah bro, that's awesome!! Before this gets big and you become the next 'cookie fam', can you please sign my boobs? Ha ha ha. No seriously, you need to get some beans so I can buy some off you


Lmao! Too funny Hell yeah bro  I can not wait to pop some seeds and get to work on making some new gear, I just was gifted some CBD seeds also to play with, cali-O CBD I believe, but I'm not sure, but once I have the space it's time to get down to business!

Soon I'll also be getting Gelato #45 and s'mores (Gelato x gg4) , it's like a totally whoa moment lol, even though I can't flower for a bit, I can focus all my attention on veg and dial everything in smoothly


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 20, 2016)

We literally drove THROUGH the end of the rainbow today, it was wild lol. Figured I'd share the rainbow, it followed us at least 10 miles


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 21, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lmao! Too funny Hell yeah bro  I can not wait to pop some seeds and get to work on making some new gear, I just was gifted some CBD seeds also to play with, cali-O CBD I believe, but I'm not sure, but once I have the space it's time to get down to business!
> 
> Soon I'll also be getting Gelato #45 and s'mores (Gelato x gg4) , it's like a totally whoa moment lol, even though I can't flower for a bit, I can focus all my attention on veg and dial everything in smoothly


Sounds awesome bro, just remember your mates when you become famous  that CBD Cali-O sounds really good too! And damn, those gelato crosses sound wild as well  



AlphaPhase said:


> We literally drove THROUGH the end of the rainbow today, it was wild lol. Figured I'd share the rainbow, it followed us at least 10 miles
> View attachment 3637166


NICE! Love seeing rainbows


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 21, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sounds awesome bro, just remember your mates when you become famous  that CBD Cali-O sounds really good too! And damn, those gelato crosses sound wild as well
> 
> 
> NICE! Love seeing rainbows


You know it bro!  never forget the riu fam!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 21, 2016)

Transplants complete! Feels good to have the veg room packed full again  was a pain in the ass cutting square holes for the 2x2 rw clones though ugh. The black root plugs fit pretty much perfectly in the blocks though. Next time if I get clones again I'm mailing the macro plugs a month ahead so they can be rooted on those lol

I also had a Kens GDP and a trianwreck in the bunch I didn't know about but I tossed em, ain't nobody got time fo dat lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 21, 2016)

Sneak peak before the weekly photo shoot tomorrow 

Lower sour power og x Chem 91 bud 
 

Lower ghostrider OG bud 
 

Not even 7 weeks in and the buds are flopping over! Hands down the best grow I've had since I moved to this pad!! #backtothebasics suspended net pots for life  well, sort of for life until now because it's rockwool for life now but I'll figure out how to suspend those too heh


----------



## papapayne (Mar 22, 2016)

beautiful. simply beautiful.


----------



## supdro (Mar 22, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Sneak peak before the weekly photo shoot tomorrow
> 
> Lower sour power og x Chem 91 bud
> View attachment 3637924
> ...



Glue is lookin bomb! Are you getting more bud weight on those? I was thinking..with the suspended pots are you flooding more since there isnt medium? Cant see hydroton being much different in terms of air,water and roots but cleanup would be way easier


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 22, 2016)

supdro said:


> Glue is lookin bomb! Are you getting more bud weight on those? I was thinking..with the suspended pots are you flooding more since there isnt medium? Cant see hydroton being much different in terms of air,water and roots but cleanup would be way easier


I don't have any glue going, probably won't for a while though I did just pick up a new fresh clone of it (I didn't mention it though because Im not sure if I'll grow it again). But those pics are the ghostrider og and the sour power og x Chem  these both yield about the same as glue I reckon though which is awesome. 

With the suspended pots, I can flood as much as I want, once an hour even, but at the moment I'm flooding every 1.5-2 hrs depending on the time of day, more floods in the middle of the day and further apart towards the end of the day. I could never flood that often with hydroton as a medium though, only about once every 3-4 hrs max. I get much better growth and bud size with the suspended pots and also less ppm fluctuations and a much more stable pH


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 22, 2016)

It looks like the FDA is trying to ban anyone making CBD hemp oil. Kidding me , right? They are claiming that they own CBD, or something along those lines. Anyone else hear about this? 

http://www.theeventchronicle.com/news/north-america/fda-just-outlawed-cbds-hemp-oil/


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 22, 2016)

Wow bro, that spog 91 and ghostrider are looking soooo frosty! Danky Mcdankness is in the house  beautiful bro!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow bro, that spog 91 and ghostrider are looking soooo frosty! Danky Mcdankness is in the house  beautiful bro!!


Thanks brother  photo shoot upload coming right up!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 22, 2016)

Ghostrider OG / spog91 day 49
 

Ghostrider og, she's being very photogenic today and is smelling so freaking crazy good!! 
   
Spog91, she's not as photogenic, but holy shit she's smelling insanely loud and will burn the nose hairs off  she needs to go much longer than the ghostrider og, she fills in later
 


Mendo Breath/ black lime reserve day 28 - it's extremely frosty already, but in a way I am bummed. It's not the same mendo Breath I grew last time, this one smells nothing like it and grows slightly different. On a good note, she wreaks of spearmint! So I may be just as happy come harvest time


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 22, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> It looks like the FDA is trying to ban anyone making CBD hemp oil. Kidding me , right? They are claiming that they own CBD, or something along those lines. Anyone else hear about this?
> 
> http://www.theeventchronicle.com/news/north-america/fda-just-outlawed-cbds-hemp-oil/


*Patent No. 6630507, held by the United States Department of Health and Human Services, covers the use of cannabinoids for treating a wide range of diseases.*


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 22, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> *Patent No. 6630507, held by the United States Department of Health and Human Services, covers the use of cannabinoids for treating a wide range of diseases.*


Does this mean they think they own a plant extract?  that should be impossible or illegal! Plants are natural and natural things can't be patented, how can they do that, next thing our air will be patented and we'll be taxed for breathing


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 22, 2016)

Government at its finest . .
Same one that says no medical value..
Go figure


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 22, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Ghostrider OG / spog91 day 49
> View attachment 3638760
> 
> Ghostrider og, she's being very photogenic today and is smelling so freaking crazy good!!
> ...


Totally blown away bro, those pics are high times worthy! Just magical


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 22, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Government at its finest . .
> Same one that says no medical value..
> Go figure


You got that right, it's a damn hypocrisy! 



eastcoastmo said:


> Totally blown away bro, those pics are high times worthy! Just magical


Very much appreciate the kind words!  I can not wait to smoke it!! Lol


----------



## supdro (Mar 23, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> It looks like the FDA is trying to ban anyone making CBD hemp oil. Kidding me , right? They are claiming that they own CBD, or something along those lines. Anyone else hear about this?
> 
> http://www.theeventchronicle.com/news/north-america/fda-just-outlawed-cbds-hemp-oil/



Ya they are so wrong for that! They are putting patents on something natural which is illegal too. They want big pharma in control of cbd! Whats really crae is i heard mosanto is putting out a gmo ganja strain anyone heard that?


----------



## supdro (Mar 23, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Ghostrider OG / spog91 day 49
> View attachment 3638760
> 
> Ghostrider og, she's being very photogenic today and is smelling so freaking crazy good!!
> ...


Buds look daaaaank. Are you using veg/bloom nutes still?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 23, 2016)

supdro said:


> Ya they are so wrong for that! They are putting patents on something natural which is illegal too. They want big pharma in control of cbd! Whats really crae is i heard mosanto is putting out a gmo ganja strain anyone heard that?


I wouldn't doubt that Monsanto already has the seeds and has had them for decades  everything in this world has been done, the cure for cancer, the common cold.. It's all in a vault sitting on a shelf somewhere 



supdro said:


> Buds look daaaaank. Are you using veg/bloom nutes still?


Thanks brother, I'm using v+b in veg now, just started using it with the rockwool, and I'm just using maxibloom and maxi grow, Epsom and calmag in flower


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 24, 2016)

An Aspirin A Day - For Plant Health

You read it right, folks. Some nice information for the eager ears and hungry minds. 

 

http://www.news.cornell.edu/stories/2003/12/plant-gene-offers-disease-control-without-pesticides


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2016)

Plants have the answers to everything!


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 24, 2016)

Alpha,

Do you think it would be do-able to veg in an aero system and then move them plants over to the ebb and flow buckets for flower?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 24, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Alpha,
> 
> Do you think it would be do-able to veg in an aero system and then move them plants over to the ebb and flow buckets for flower?


It's possible but I bet they would need time to adjust and might stress a little, an aeroponic system is a much different root zone environment than the ebb and grow system, but anything is possible. You might have to give them a week to adjust to the change


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 24, 2016)

What size tent do you recommend for the 12 system ebb and flow buckets?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 24, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> What size tent do you recommend for the 12 system ebb and flow buckets?


A extra large 4x4 or a small 5x5 fits 12 nice sized plants. A 4x8 would be even better for larger plants with using x2 1000w lights. I've used both with the ebb systems and just as long as you flower at the right plant height, things will fill in perfectly


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 24, 2016)

@Aeroknow 

Check these out


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> @Aeroknow
> 
> Check these out


Yup, seen similar over the years. They have a whole bunch that no one bought at GC lol
They'd prob give you a hell of a deal

Drip stakes work just fine


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 24, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Yup, seen similar over the years. They have a whole bunch that no one bought at GC lol
> They'd prob give you a hell of a deal
> 
> Drip stakes work just fine


Are you serious, gc has them?! Dude, I need to get them all because they're sold out everywhere else lol, next time your there if it's before me grab like 50 of them if you can, I figure with the caps I can drip evenly and also cover the block


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 24, 2016)

Or if theyll give a deal on them get more if possible, depending on price lol, like 100$ worth tho


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Or if theyll give a deal on them get more if possible, depending on price lol, like 100$ worth tho


I'll lettu know next time I go down there
Fuck dude! All I could do was take pics with the lights on over there early this morning.
Sunset sherbert


I have a whole binch more, I'll show you when I swing by next


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 24, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I'll lettu know next time I go down there
> Fuck dude! All I could do was take pics with the lights on over there early this morning.
> Sunset sherbert
> View attachment 3640705
> ...


Nice work Aero, looking fire mate


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 24, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I'll lettu know next time I go down there
> Fuck dude! All I could do was take pics with the lights on over there early this morning.
> Sunset sherbert
> View attachment 3640705
> ...


Hell yeah bro, that does look fire! I'm glad it worked out the way we wanted


----------



## supdro (Mar 25, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I'll lettu know next time I go down there
> Fuck dude! All I could do was take pics with the lights on over there early this morning.
> Sunset sherbert
> View attachment 3640705
> ...


Dank aero!! What strain is that? That shit is stackin.. What medium are you using?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2016)

supdro said:


> Dank aero!! What strain is that? That shit is stackin.. What medium are you using?


Thanks dude. That is sunset sherbert. Those are in 7gal smartpots full of promix.
Wish I would have taken a pic when lights out though, like I did 2.5 weeks ago when they were 5.5 weeks in. Here


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 25, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Thanks dude. That is sunset sherbert. Those are in 7gal smartpots full of promix.
> Wish I would have taken a pic when lights out though, like I did 2.5 weeks ago when they were 5.5 weeks in. Here
> View attachment 3640945
> View attachment 3640946


Those branch out like crazy!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2016)

Wow! Nice setup!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 25, 2016)

Timberrrrrrrr, it's looking like I'll have to harvest early, thinking next Fridayish  everything is falling over like domino's lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 25, 2016)

I got a tip from a buddy of mine on a must have additive for any grow style. It's very cheap too! 

It's called Veganic Special Sauce. It's a microbial and beneficial fungi additive. Unlike most "aact" type teas people like to use, this product doesn't need excess o2 to activate the bennies, just add it to your water and watch the magic! Yeah, I know I sound like a rep here.. But read up on it and thank me later  1lb makes approx. 200 gallons. 2lbs cost $44, it's a no-brainer! 

Ill be adding it to my mix soon. It's veganic (more natural than organic) and can be used in all systems except drip systems. If using a drip system, just hand water with it 

You're welcome folks!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 25, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I got a tip from a buddy of mine on a must have additive for any grow style. It's very cheap too!
> 
> It's called Veganic Special Sauce. It's a microbial and beneficial fungi additive. Unlike most "aact" type teas people like to use, this product doesn't need excess o2 to activate the bennies, just add it to your water and watch the magic! Yeah, I know I sound like a rep here.. But read up on it and thank me later  1lb makes approx. 200 gallons. 2lbs cost $44, it's a no-brainer!
> 
> ...


That looks awesome! We can't get it in Oz though


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 25, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> That looks awesome! We can't get it in Oz though


Ah bummer bro  is there anyway to get a hydro shop to start carrying it out there? Are there any hydro shops? Possibly eBay? I can't wait to use it! Microbes kick ass, I first heard about it last year but never looked into it because I thought it was a snake oil lol, then my buddy mentioned it again and told me what it actually was and I was sold on it, his plants are always looking so robust and he swears by it, said when he didn't use it the growth just wasn't near the same


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 25, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Ah bummer bro  is there anyway to get a hydro shop to start carrying it out there? Are there any hydro shops? Possibly eBay? I can't wait to use it! Microbes kick ass, I first heard about it last year but never looked into it because I thought it was a snake oil lol, then my buddy mentioned it again and told me what it actually was and I was sold on it, his plants are always looking so robust and he swears by it, said when he didn't use it the growth just wasn't near the same


Yeah I'll have a chat to my local hydro guys and see if they can get it. Only problem being that it's organic, it's pretty hard to get organics through our quarantine system. Ebay might be the go, can only try hey! It definitely sounds like something I want to use though


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 25, 2016)

Just checked ebay...$120AU to get 2lb to me, bugger


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2016)

There must be a veganic farm supply store in OZ!

FInd out where the wineries are getting their supplies.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 25, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Just checked ebay...$120AU to get 2lb to me, bugger


Holy damn! That's expensive  hopefully your hydro guys can get a shipment in, I bet it would be much cheaper that way for sure, at 120 dollars that's 3x the price here, I mean it would probably last a long time though, 400 gallons worth of mix it'll make  but damn expensive!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2016)

Here is a good one:

*Green Harvest*


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 25, 2016)

Man, every time I go in the flower room I see this lonesome empty tray  so today I cut out the grates and cleaned it up, I think I'm going to squeeze in 1 rockwool sea of green quick, get a trial run in to get a feel for what I need to do. I'm thinking 16 original mendo breaths (the cut I ran a while ago)


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2016)

Do it!

I am starting some seeds:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 25, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Do it!
> 
> I am starting some seeds:
> 
> ...


I think I will  I doubt I'll find a house as quick as I want so might as well keep things moving along lol. Mannnn I want to pop seeds soon, lucky!! What cha got going??


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2016)

Purple Haze Right Cola - Mo
Maui Wowie - Jigs
GTH - Rare Dankness
Long's Peak Blue- Rare Dankness
MalMo x Blue Dream - FLKeys
Purple Tears (Quirkle x Delahaze) - LA Cup gift
Malawi Gold - Holy Smoke
Malawi Gold x Mozambique Poison - Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 25, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Holy damn! That's expensive  hopefully your hydro guys can get a shipment in, I bet it would be much cheaper that way for sure, at 120 dollars that's 3x the price here, I mean it would probably last a long time though, 400 gallons worth of mix it'll make  but damn expensive!


Yeah it's not cheap and no guarantee I'd get it in the country either! 



Mohican said:


> Here is a good one:
> 
> *Green Harvest*


Thanks Mo, will get in contact with them and see what they have 



AlphaPhase said:


> Man, every time I go in the flower room I see this lonesome empty tray  so today I cut out the grates and cleaned it up, I think I'm going to squeeze in 1 rockwool sea of green quick, get a trial run in to get a feel for what I need to do. I'm thinking 16 original mendo breaths (the cut I ran a while ago)
> 
> View attachment 3641430


May as well dude, do a 10-12 week sog! Mendo's would be awesome after your last lot  



Mohican said:


> Purple Haze Right Cola - Mo
> Maui Wowie - Jigs
> GTH - Rare Dankness
> Long's Peak Blue- Rare Dankness
> ...


Very nice mix of genetics Mo, they all sound real good!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 25, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Purple Haze Right Cola - Mo
> Maui Wowie - Jigs
> GTH - Rare Dankness
> Long's Peak Blue- Rare Dankness
> ...


Hell yeah! Nice lineup!  playing with fire!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 25, 2016)

Some ghostrider 

@Aeroknow


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2016)

Frost for miles!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 26, 2016)

Agree with Mo, some extreme frost on her Alpha


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks guys  thinking about getting a small breeding project going soon with some of these strains for fun. My buddy has ogkb and it's such a pain in the ass to grow, so we're thinking about crossing it to some of these other strains we have like the ghostrider, sherbert, dosido and sour power og x Chem (which I think I'm renaming to presidential chem)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 27, 2016)

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 29, 2016)

Week 8 day 56 ghostrider OG 
  

Day 35 mendo Breath and black lime reserve


----------



## F.White (Mar 29, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Week 8 day 56 ghostrider OG
> View attachment 3644941 View attachment 3644942
> 
> Day 35 mendo Breath and black lime reserve
> ...


Beautiful girls. Super frosty. It's post like these that make me wanna try new strains. It's seems you stay with the fire.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 29, 2016)

F.White said:


> Beautiful girls. Super frosty. It's post like these that make me wanna try new strains. It's seems you stay with the fire.


Thank you bro, I hope to inspire people to pop seeds and try new strains! That's the only way we as a community will stumble upon the gems of mj


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 29, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Week 8 day 56 ghostrider OG
> View attachment 3644941 View attachment 3644942
> 
> Day 35 mendo Breath and black lime reserve
> ...


Looking awesome always brother keep up the good job shes a awesome strain


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 30, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Week 8 day 56 ghostrider OG
> View attachment 3644941 View attachment 3644942
> 
> Day 35 mendo Breath and black lime reserve
> ...


I have no idea why my damn notifications aren't working again  
Your girls are looking fire as always bro, keep up the good work man  
Oh and Happy Easter too bro!!


----------



## supdro (Mar 30, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Week 8 day 56 ghostrider OG
> View attachment 3644941 View attachment 3644942
> 
> Day 35 mendo Breath and black lime reserve
> ...


Those buds got frostbite bruh!!! Talk about strains where do you get your seeds?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 30, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Looking awesome always brother keep up the good job shes a awesome strain


Thank you dn  



eastcoastmo said:


> I have no idea why my damn notifications aren't working again
> Your girls are looking fire as always bro, keep up the good work man
> Oh and Happy Easter too bro!!


Thanks brother and back at ya! And I hear ya, I'm so over the riu glitches ughh 



supdro said:


> Those buds got frostbite bruh!!! Talk about strains where do you get your seeds?


Thanks bro! The ghostrider og v2 are karma genetics gear, I think I got those from the attitude seed bank for @Aeroknow he got 3 keepers from a single pack and I grabbed some karma og seeds from a buddy in Colorado, aeros working on picking a keeper from those I think, the rest of my gear are just clones I picked up over the last couple years, stay tuned for the 2nd half of the mendo Breath and black lime reserve grow, I think these will be keepers as well  

Black lime reserve 
 


Mendo Breath #2


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 30, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thank you dn
> 
> 
> Thanks brother and back at ya! And I hear ya, I'm so over the riu glitches ughh
> ...


Oooooh that black lime reserve looks frosty already  the mendo looks delish as always too!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 30, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oooooh that black lime reserve looks frosty already  the mendo looks delish as always too!!


Oh man the blr smells so ridiculously good! Like, I've never smelled any strain before remotely close to the smell it has, I really hope it equates to the taste as well, straight up lime candy and slightly gassy


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 30, 2016)

I've decided to do a 30 plant sea of green in a few days, 10 animal cookies and 30 mendo Breath #1 - they are a bit deficient from my bad on being new to rockwool, but they are rooting good so I think they'll pull through. Really curious about the animal cookies  I think I'm going to go back to a hydroton mix instead of 4x4 blocks, but will still be rooting in rw and possibly a smaller 3x2" rw cube which will sit on top of the hydroton. I'm realizing flooding rw isn't the best thing to do and I don't feel like setting up a drip system right now.  

I took some mendo Breath #1 cuts and have them in the cloner until they start rooting, then by that time I'll have the veg tray empty to start the veg trial with them. Hoping this is the winning ticket and the tweaking of the system can stop lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 30, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh man the blr smells so ridiculously good! Like, I've never smelled any strain before remotely close to the smell it has, I really hope it equates to the taste as well, straight up lime candy and slightly gassy


It looks like absolutely fuely goodness. Thats what Sinfully Sour from Sincity Seeds did for me, but it wasnt big enough . Got another one going now so will top the f out of it and bush it out


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> It looks like absolutely fuely goodness. Thats what Sinfully Sour from Sincity Seeds did for me, but it wasnt big enough . Got another one going now so will top the f out of it and bush it out


Hell yeah bro, I've been wanting to try some sin gear, that sounds so dank  are you running another seed or running the same cut again? I'm always disappointed when the dankest of the dank yields crappie, it's far too often lol (possibly this blm might do the same, but if so I just will have to train more and pack more plants under a light, anything is possible  )


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 30, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah bro, I've been wanting to try some sin gear, that sounds so dank  are you running another seed or running the same cut again? I'm always disappointed when the dankest of the dank yields crappie, it's far too often lol (possibly this blm might do the same, but if so I just will have to train more and pack more plants under a light, anything is possible  )


Its another seed, but lets hope for some more dankness . Ive been looking at the Dream N Sour and the Aliens Jackd up. Im just a seed junkie ha ha ha. Frozen Tangerines looks like some dank too


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 30, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh man the blr smells so ridiculously good! Like, I've never smelled any strain before remotely close to the smell it has, I really hope it equates to the taste as well, straight up lime candy and slightly gassy


Man, that sounds right up my ally!! 
Good luck with the trial bro, hope it works how you want it too so you can get on with the dank


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 31, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thank you dn
> 
> 
> Thanks brother and back at ya! And I hear ya, I'm so over the riu glitches ughh
> ...


Close! i got the pack of that ghostrider from the tude. You scored me the karmaog packs
I fuckin love the smell of that black lime reserve. Oh man! Hopefully it gets big. Can wait.
Hey, Saturday bring that blue light thing you got, for when you play mr photographer at my other spot k


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its another seed, but lets hope for some more dankness . Ive been looking at the Dream N Sour and the Aliens Jackd up. Im just a seed junkie ha ha ha. Frozen Tangerines looks like some dank too


Those alien crosses I keep hearing about! Alien rift is another I wanna try!! 



eastcoastmo said:


> Man, that sounds right up my ally!!
> Good luck with the trial bro, hope it works how you want it too so you can get on with the dank


Thanks for the good vibes brotha  



Aeroknow said:


> Close! i got the pack of that ghostrider from the tude. You scored me the karmaog packs
> I fuckin love the smell of that black lime reserve. Oh man! Hopefully it gets big. Can wait.
> Hey, Saturday bring that blue light thing you got, for when you play mr photographer at my other spot k


Ahh that's right! Man the ghostrider feels like so long ago now! I'll bring the led light for sure  I also have this little set up I can bring if ya want  I haven't had a chance to use it yet, forgot I had it lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 31, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Those alien crosses I keep hearing about! Alien rift is another I wanna try!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the good vibes brotha
> ...


Nah, i think we'll be good withought


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 1, 2016)

Yabba dabba dabba do!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 1, 2016)

Tree sap!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 1, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Tree sap!


Oh man its some one hitter sleep through dinner stuff! Lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 1, 2016)

It's looking like my black lime mama is about ready for cuts  I'm sorta proud of myself for growing her in a rockwool block and keeping her healthy for this long, but I think it's about time to butcher her and make some babies


----------



## Mohican (Apr 2, 2016)

Beautiful! Are those under T5s?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 2, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Beautiful! Are those under T5s?


Thanks bro  yup, t5 lighting for all the veg plants


----------



## Mohican (Apr 2, 2016)

Stock bulbs or are you running fancy stuff?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 2, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Stock bulbs or are you running fancy stuff?


Just stock bulbs, about 1 year old or so, they came with the t5 fixture off eBay, I love the fixtures, 8 bulb t5 for 135$ free shipping with bulbs included and it has 4 on/off switches to control which lights you want on


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 2, 2016)

I honestly have no idea when a t5 bulb goes bad so I'm gonna run them til they go out lol  my hps bulbs I replace but these t5 seem to last forever!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 2, 2016)

I love using T5's, they seem to veg plants real nicely. I use a mix of 6500k and 2700k and they work great. Tri-phosphur bulbs usually last between 2 and 3 years if they are on 18 hour days  I only know this because we use them in the labs for our coral tanks


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 3, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I love using T5's, they seem to veg plants real nicely. I use a mix of 6500k and 2700k and they work great. Tri-phosphur bulbs usually last between 2 and 3 years if they are on 18 hour days  I only know this because we use them in the labs for our coral tanks


Hell yeah bro, me too, 8 bulb over a 2x4 tray fits PERFECT and also when they are small you can use 100 or 200w and save tons of electric compared to running a 400w mh or hps, I'm super glad I got them. Back in the day (like many years ago) I used t8 bulbs (still do here and there) and those even grow beautiful veg plants! Do underrated  

That's awesome you get to work in a lab with coral tanks, I've always wanted a coral tank but I think I'd be terrible with it  I hear they are really hard to maintain


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 3, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah bro, me too, 8 bulb over a 2x4 tray fits PERFECT and also when they are small you can use 100 or 200w and save tons of electric compared to running a 400w mh or hps, I'm super glad I got them. Back in the day (like many years ago) I used t8 bulbs (still do here and there) and those even grow beautiful veg plants! Do underrated
> 
> That's awesome you get to work in a lab with coral tanks, I've always wanted a coral tank but I think I'd be terrible with it  I hear they are really hard to maintain


100% agree bro, you are totally on point  
Yeah working in the lab is pretty cool, I don't get in there enough though lol. I will be shortly though, we collected some sperm bundles from corals in the Phillipines and will be growing them out here, if we can get them to maturity (2-4 years) we're hoping to send them back to reseed the bleached areas. 
Coral tanks are a lot more work than freshwater and you have to be pretty spot on with pH and the calcium carbonate cycle, things can go pear shaped pretty quickly otherwise lol. They are so wicked to look at though, especially with heaps of acropora and porites corals


----------



## Mohican (Apr 3, 2016)

I got into Kessil LED lights because they were famous for growing coral in aquariums for 20 years.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 3, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I got into Kessil LED lights because they were famous for growing coral in aquariums for 20 years.


That's pretty cool, I hadn't realised they'd been around that long! We're swapping over to LED's gradually now, next 12 months we'll be all LED.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 3, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> 100% agree bro, you are totally on point
> Yeah working in the lab is pretty cool, I don't get in there enough though lol. I will be shortly though, we collected some sperm bundles from corals in the Phillipines and will be growing them out here, if we can get them to maturity (2-4 years) we're hoping to send them back to reseed the bleached areas.
> Coral tanks are a lot more work than freshwater and you have to be pretty spot on with pH and the calcium carbonate cycle, things can go pear shaped pretty quickly otherwise lol. They are so wicked to look at though, especially with heaps of acropora and porites corals


So awesome bro, saving the ocean is probably the coolest job there is  I'd love to have a shark salt water tank but I know they outgrow the tank fast so I wouldn't want to keep one in there, so was thinking maybe some smaller salt water fish some day  I used to have a fool fresh water tank but that was years ago, would love to have something again


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 3, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> So awesome bro, saving the ocean is probably the coolest job there is  I'd love to have a shark salt water tank but I know they outgrow the tank fast so I wouldn't want to keep one in there, so was thinking maybe some smaller salt water fish some day  I used to have a fool fresh water tank but that was years ago, would love to have something again


It will be nice if it works but this bleaching event is the largest on record, the last one in 89 took over 10 years to recover, if we have another big el nino again next year, nothing we do will save the reefs  sad because humans are major contributors to their destruction! 
I've got a freshwater tank at home with cichlids, I'd love a salty too but am away too often to take care of it!


----------



## papapayne (Apr 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> 100% agree bro, you are totally on point
> Yeah working in the lab is pretty cool, I don't get in there enough though lol. I will be shortly though, we collected some sperm bundles from corals in the Phillipines and will be growing them out here, if we can get them to maturity (2-4 years) we're hoping to send them back to reseed the bleached areas.
> Coral tanks are a lot more work than freshwater and you have to be pretty spot on with pH and the calcium carbonate cycle, things can go pear shaped pretty quickly otherwise lol. They are so wicked to look at though, especially with heaps of acropora and porites corals


any chance you could post pics? Sad shape the oceans are in, and not looking like its getting better. Out here in oregon they are finding the mussels and clams are literally dissolving due to acidity of the ocean.


That sounds like a lot of careful note taking, and a regiment for sure, sure am glad someones out there doing it though!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 4, 2016)

papapayne said:


> any chance you could post pics? Sad shape the oceans are in, and not looking like its getting better. Out here in oregon they are finding the mussels and clams are literally dissolving due to acidity of the ocean.
> 
> 
> That sounds like a lot of careful note taking, and a regiment for sure, sure am glad someones out there doing it though!


Next time I'm in the lab I'll see if I can get some pics that won't give away who I am lol. There's heaps of stuff in there that would give solid clues to my identity! 
You are right mate, our oceans won't be able to take much more punishment before it just shuts down, it's done it in the past  
I listened to a talk on the mussels and clams situation only a few weeks ago, looks like they are being impacted the earliest as their shells can't calcify. Not good at all!


----------



## papapayne (Apr 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Next time I'm in the lab I'll see if I can get some pics that won't give away who I am lol. There's heaps of stuff in there that would give solid clues to my identity!
> You are right mate, our oceans won't be able to take much more punishment before it just shuts down, it's done it in the past
> I listened to a talk on the mussels and clams situation only a few weeks ago, looks like they are being impacted the earliest as their shells can't calcify. Not good at all!


yea, I understand. Gotta be careful, just was curious to see the good work ya do! 

there are lot of theory's I've heard about likely scenarios if/when ocean systems fail - none of them sound like fun. Anyway, sorry AP to veer off topic - loving the bud pornage as always!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 4, 2016)

papapayne said:


> yea, I understand. Gotta be careful, just was curious to see the good work ya do!
> 
> there are lot of theory's I've heard about likely scenarios if/when ocean systems fail - none of them sound like fun. Anyway, sorry AP to veer off topic - loving the bud pornage as always!


Too easy mate, will do my best


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 4, 2016)

No worries! I love the ocean and hope it stays ok, I wish things could stay good on the planet but it's too big to manage it seems, with mother nature and pollution, one of them will be the nail in the coffin at some point


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 4, 2016)

Here's a short video of the black lime reserve and mendo Breath a day shy of 6wks. I'm loving them so far, though they don't appear to yield well. We'll see though, my last mendo Breath looked tiny and ended up yielding 2x as much as everything else 






And just through animal cookies and mendo Breath #1 into flower for a micro sea of green. There's 38 in there right now, will cull the week ones if need be. Nothing fancy, 4x4 blocks, just squeezing this in before I move for some extra smoke  let's see what happens!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 4, 2016)

Even though I'm not through the test grow of the black lime and mendo #2, it's looking good enough so far for keepers / or temporary keepers, so I've got 12 mendo just starting to root and 12 black lime that just hit the cloner today. They'll be grown to full size for the next grow when I move, and in a week or two I should be able to take a batch of mendo #1 cuts and animal cookies which will also be run when I move (hoping in the next 60 days). 

So until then, there will be nothing else flowered except what's in flower already.. But a bunch of veg and clone porn  I plan on taking as many cuts as I can without going overboard, but I'll probably be picking up another t5 fixture so I can veg an extra tray  this will be so damn boring for me


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 4, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> No worries! I love the ocean and hope it stays ok, I wish things could stay good on the planet but it's too big to manage it seems, with mother nature and pollution, one of them will be the nail in the coffin at some point


Agreed bro, if it's not the environment giving in, we'll be destroyed by nukes  not a very bright future ahead for the next generation! 



AlphaPhase said:


> Here's a short video of the black lime reserve and mendo Breath a day shy of 6wks. I'm loving them so far, though they don't appear to yield well. We'll see though, my last mendo Breath looked tiny and ended up yielding 2x as much as everything else
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sick work mate, that mendo and BLR is looking very nice! I'm sure they'll chunk up for you  

Heaps of cuts you got too mate, should keep you busy for a while when you do move lol


----------



## Mohican (Apr 5, 2016)

Are you going to the BBQ?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 5, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Are you going to the BBQ?


I'm almost certain I am  is it the 23rd? I told my fiance to take off the day and she's pretty sure she got it off


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 5, 2016)

So we got some killer news today, we went and got a new lender for a house and the lender got us exactly the amount we wanted for the house we've wanted forever, with even a better interest rate! So we're going to put in an offer in a couple of days, I hope it's accepted.. Only issue is was the sellers agent said someone is coming Friday for a cash offer.. I'm hoping its just bs and they are just saying that so we put in a higher offer.. It's been on the market a while, like 250 days.. So I feel they are bluffing, but we'll see.. I don't want to offer thier asking price but we are only 10k shy of the asking price so give us some good vibes!! Could possibly be moving to our dream home soon if it works out!! If not there is one other place we'll be making an offer on but I don't like it as much, though it is newly build with 2x the land, and a bit bigger, I'm not into the new kind of look. It sucks the market is really slow right now, but prices are going to go insane in the next year, Mark my words, so we have to be quick. End of rant


----------



## papapayne (Apr 5, 2016)

congrats and hope it pans out for you! aint it great seeing the hard work paying off!


----------



## Superfen (Apr 6, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> So we got some killer news today, we went and got a new lender for a house and the lender got us exactly the amount we wanted for the house we've wanted forever, with even a better interest rate! So we're going to put in an offer in a couple of days, I hope it's accepted.. Only issue is was the sellers agent said someone is coming Friday for a cash offer.. I'm hoping its just bs and they are just saying that so we put in a higher offer.. It's been on the market a while, like 250 days.. So I feel they are bluffing, but we'll see.. I don't want to offer thier asking price but we are only 10k shy of the asking price so give us some good vibes!! Could possibly be moving to our dream home soon if it works out!! If not there is one other place we'll be making an offer on but I don't like it as much, though it is newly build with 2x the land, and a bit bigger, I'm not into the new kind of look. It sucks the market is really slow right now, but prices are going to go insane in the next year, Mark my words, so we have to be quick. End of rant


Good luck fingers crossed for you and hope all go s well X


----------



## Mohican (Apr 6, 2016)

Stick to your guns. If you lose it, it just means there is something better around the corner!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 6, 2016)

Superfen said:


> Good luck fingers crossed for you and hope all go s well X


Thank you superfen  



Mohican said:


> Stick to your guns. If you lose it, it just means there is something better around the corner!


For sure mo  I'm just super glad we found a better lender, it really opened our options up. We lost 2 perfect houses that sold within a week due to not having enough of a loan for them  but now we're locked and loaded and ready to pull the trigger when the times right 

Do you know if power lines on the property drastically reduces the home value? The place we want has a run of lines and poles through the middle of the property, but it doesn't bother me because the views are amazing, but I'd hate for resale to be affected a lot


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 6, 2016)

This is how close the lines are :/


----------



## Mohican (Apr 6, 2016)

I had them on one property and it was a nightmare. Gives the power company complete access at any time to your property.

It also can prevent you from building within a certain distance of the poles and lines.

If you are OK with those issues and don't mind the buzzing, go for it! 

The deck looks amazing!


----------



## hippy132 (Apr 6, 2016)

They can and will climb those poles as necessary, from cable company to Phone company to pg&e, also look at pcb's from power pole transformers, but never seen a real study that substantiated much of the claims. We had house and during my first outdoor grow --- 3 small plants, looked up one day into the eyes of pg&e on the pole.

Nice view, did I see you grew out some Agent Orange? Looking at some at eight weeks , lots of ambers, do you remember how long you let yours go, and was it clone or seed ?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 6, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I had them on one property and it was a nightmare. Gives the power company complete access at any time to your property.
> 
> It also can prevent you from building within a certain distance of the poles and lines.
> 
> ...


Right on, those are definitely some things I need to think about, I mean, I love the property and location and it's only 1/4 mile from the lake and I can see the lake from the deck, but those power lines man! I mean, I heard pge doesn't care about growers really, I'd imagine they wouldn't say anything especially since the poles would be on my property, I'd reckon they'd have to give me some sort of notice to come out because I do have dogs they might not like lol. Is there like a yearly maintenance they have to do on them or do they let them chill until something goes wrong? The view really makes me blind to the lines and I don't plan on expanding the house, just kind of want to hunker down for 5 years and then move on pretty much, ugh buying a house is stressful, if hydroponics didn't give me enough questions to think about lol

Also, I definitely wouldn't be able to take up kite flying as a hobby lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 6, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> They can and will climb those poles as necessary, from cable company to Phone company to pg&e, also look at pcb's from power pole transformers, but never seen a real study that substantiated much of the claims. We had house and during my first outdoor grow --- 3 small plants, looked up one day into the eyes of pg&e on the pole.
> 
> Nice view, did I see you grew out some Agent Orange? Looking at some at eight weeks , lots of ambers, do you remember how long you let yours go, and was it clone or seed ?


Dang, if it's not all the time i think I wouldn't mind, and if I could get cable and Internet there that's a freaking deal sealer right there! I'll have to ask if there is cable and Internet because I haven't had Internet in over a year except on my phone and its a pain to use the phone for everything ugh

I did grow ao, I think 8.5wks was the harvest time, I had clones of it, it looks done even at 8 but I let things go a little longer for all my strains, I feel I get better medicine if I do that. Jeeze if I remember correctly the buds get massive! 

Here's some pics of her


----------



## hippy132 (Apr 6, 2016)

Nice, thanks


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 6, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> View attachment 3651436 Nice, thanks


No problem and hell yeah yours is done! That strain is a massive yielder  what kinda smells are ya getting on her? Raunchy orange whiskey smelling?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 7, 2016)

Well, that house won't work out. I ASSUMED that the parcel was layed out different, the parcel is so bogus with no backyard, and those power lines? Not even on the property. Super sad but oh well I guess.. There's a couple other places to look at Friday so we'll see what happens. I've never seen a house with out a back yard! Triangle property lines should be illegal ugh


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 7, 2016)

On a good note... 

The mendo Breath and black lime reserve are doing fantastic. Mendo Breath isn't stacking as much as my other pheno but I like the smell more. Some buds are doing great in the stack department so I'm glad I kept the cut and will run it a bit different next time, bigger plants I reckon. They are 6 full weeks in, 3 or 4 weeks to go


----------



## papapayne (Apr 7, 2016)

Beautiful man


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 7, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Beautiful man


Thanks brotha  can't wait to see what's up with this new mendo pheno and the blr, so far loving the blr smell but the looks of the mendo


----------



## SSampsy (Apr 7, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> View attachment 3651513


what are those buckets with reflective insulation foam instead of the plastics lids? thats a damn good idea


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks man, they are ebb and grow buckets and I used reflective foam insulation board for the lids so I could suspend 1 gallon net pots in the buckets


----------



## hippy132 (Apr 7, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> No problem and hell yeah yours is done! That strain is a massive yielder  what kinda smells are ya getting on her? Raunchy orange whiskey smelling?


Orange lemon smells, always seem to hit my hands and lower arms, sticky but only at 52 days 12/12


----------



## fandango (Apr 10, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'm almost certain I am  is it the 23rd? I told my fiance to take off the day and she's pretty sure she got it off


I have this event on my calendar,first time in.how do we find the camp site?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 10, 2016)

fandango said:


> I have this event on my calendar,first time in.how do we find the camp site?


@fandango is it not on the bbq link? I remember seeing directions a few times, possibly its on the last bbq link....


----------



## fandango (Apr 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @fandango is it not on the bbq link? I remember seeing directions a few times, possibly its on the last bbq link....


Yes,I found it...thanks


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm hoping I still can make it guys, lots of things going on atm, we shall see what happens!

We just put in an offer today and finished up the paperwork for a house we love  I'm super excited, long damn day ugh paper work sucks, but the wheels are in motion. AT&T and sprint phones don't have cell signal there unfortunately, but I think Verizon does, so I'll have to switch carriers which sucks. But that was the only thing I didn't like. I did see some cracks on the walls inside, which could be bad and the lender won't loan on it, but it was built in 1998, so I'm hoping it's just settling cracks, have to do the inspection to find out so fingers crossed! It's a small horse property, only 2.5 acres, but I love it and it has a picket fence, the land is fully fenced for the pets  eeeeeeekkkkkk I'm so excited lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'm hoping I still can make it guys, lots of things going on atm, we shall see what happens!
> 
> We just put in an offer today and finished up the paperwork for a house we love  I'm super excited, long damn day ugh paper work sucks, but the wheels are in motion. AT&T and sprint phones don't have cell signal there unfortunately, but I think Verizon does, so I'll have to switch carriers which sucks. But that was the only thing I didn't like. I did see some cracks on the walls inside, which could be bad and the lender won't loan on it, but it was built in 1998, so I'm hoping it's just settling cracks, have to do the inspection to find out so fingers crossed! It's a small horse property, only 2.5 acres, but I love it and it has a picket fence, the land is fully fenced for the pets  eeeeeeekkkkkk I'm so excited lol


Good luck man. Hope all goes well for ya'll on that offer. Sounds nice


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Good luck man. Hope all goes well for ya'll on that offer. Sounds nice


Thanks brother, we really love it! We've seen about 10 homes so far and haven't had the "we want this" feeling until now  I shouldnt get my hopes up because it's still a lot to do, but at least the gears are turning and only one really low offer has been put in that was rejected


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 14, 2016)

I've hit 7 full weeks with the mendo Breath and black lime reserve. Oh my God I can wait to harvest, I want to try the blr so bad, best smelling plant in the world!!! So good mmm. There was a touch of pm on the blr but I hit them with a organic pm spray so they will be fine for harvest in a couple weeks 
   

The mendo #1 and Animal cookies have hit day 7, I think they'll all fit in there, we'll see, with 38 plants in there it wouldn't take much to make my harvest goal, just hoping it doesn't get over grown. I'll be switching to 3x3 rw blocks on hydroton soon for the next batch of clones because 4x4 blocks are too small and too big at the same time, for flood and drain anyway. 
 

Got a 1/2 tray of clones rooted now for the next flower cycle. 12 mendo #2 and 12 blr, I'll be taking as many cuts of mendo #1 and animal cookies as I can as well as the Bubba kush, Tahoe og and blue petrol and Blueberry Cookies next. The house we put an offer in has 2 oversized garages which will be perfect for a little upgrading when the time comes


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 14, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'm hoping I still can make it guys, lots of things going on atm, we shall see what happens!
> 
> We just put in an offer today and finished up the paperwork for a house we love  I'm super excited, long damn day ugh paper work sucks, but the wheels are in motion. AT&T and sprint phones don't have cell signal there unfortunately, but I think Verizon does, so I'll have to switch carriers which sucks. But that was the only thing I didn't like. I did see some cracks on the walls inside, which could be bad and the lender won't loan on it, but it was built in 1998, so I'm hoping it's just settling cracks, have to do the inspection to find out so fingers crossed! It's a small horse property, only 2.5 acres, but I love it and it has a picket fence, the land is fully fenced for the pets  eeeeeeekkkkkk I'm so excited lol


Best of luck my man, I really hope it goes well  

Daaaaaaammn, those buds look FIRE!! Awesome work as always! And look at those roots on the clone, wow!!


----------



## fandango (Apr 14, 2016)

Great News on your new spread,if you were close on asking price all should be good for you.I was hoping to meet you on the 23rd,me and my shy wife are making the trip for the day.Was going to have 2 hats printed up with the FANDANGO header.

PS...I install heat pumps and voltage..could use some of your clones


----------



## fandango (Apr 14, 2016)

On a side note AlphaPhase...I was talking about seeds in my weed but did not see hermie bananas?
Well stoner is what stoner does I saved a male 9lb and put him in GH2 next to GH 1...guess I forgot about him for some time,turns out that bastard sprayed all my girls next door,dang weed is still powerful but are the seeds now bag seeds?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 14, 2016)

fandango said:


> On a side note AlphaPhase...I was talking about seeds in my weed but did not see hermie bananas?
> Well stoner is what stoner does I saved a male 9lb and put him in GH2 next to GH 1...guess I forgot about him for some time,turns out that bastard sprayed all my girls next door,dang weed is still powerful but are the seeds now bag seeds?


Bag seed is shit spraying everything....I woudlnt exactly consider 9# bag seed?


----------



## fandango (Apr 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Bag seed is shit spraying everything....I woudlnt exactly consider 9# bag seed?


I grew all TGA strains,except for the headband I've been dragging around for several years,the only way to ID the buds is bye smell and high now...so Not sure if I should continue growing the mix and match plants?With no name's


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 14, 2016)

If its all good weed does it matter what it is? Guess it depends on what you are doing with it.....I currently have a Shoji OG, Copper Rhino, & Aloha Grape Stomper males doing their thing au naturale on my roof full of none too shabby females, no bad shit anywhere in sight


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2016)

@AlphaPhase - great news!!!

Make sure it does not have the Chinese drywall issue. That stuff melts plumbing and wiring in the walls. Major, major issue.

Frank's gift purple pistols:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 14, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Best of luck my man, I really hope it goes well
> 
> Daaaaaaammn, those buds look FIRE!! Awesome work as always! And look at those roots on the clone, wow!!


Thanks brother! We need all the luck we can get


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 14, 2016)

fandango said:


> Great News on your new spread,if you were close on asking price all should be good for you.I was hoping to meet you on the 23rd,me and my shy wife are making the trip for the day.Was going to have 2 hats printed up with the FANDANGO header.
> 
> PS...I install heat pumps and voltage..could use some of your clones


I'm really hoping all goes well  I'm gonna try my best to get to the BBQ, but if it fails I'll be able to get ya some cuts sometime soon for sure, I just may need some electrical done as well  and your seeds should be fine! All you have is a 9# hammer cross now in the seeds, probably would be killer! 



Mohican said:


> @AlphaPhase - great news!!!
> 
> Make sure it does not have the Chinese drywall issue. That stuff melts plumbing and wiring in the walls. Major, major issue.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro! Crap I totally forgot people used that crappy drywall, I hope it's not there, the frame of the house was built with 2x6 studs, so I hope they didn't skimp out on the sheet rock! I'll look into it for sure. And that Frank's gift is awesome looking, I've never come across colored pistils before, too cool!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 14, 2016)

Just to note, if I make it to the BBQ, I won't have any clones yet, I'm hardcore cloning for my move atm so I won't have extra cuts for a couple months, I don't want anyone to get their hopes up, I'm still working on making mama plants with the new genetics, and I have to flower everything new out to see what's what and what's a keeper, I've never flowered the dosido, blue petrol, Tahoe, blue cookies or Bubba kush out yet, those are all new, the only thing I have that I know is a keeper is the spog91, mendo #1, gg4, but they are small still, but Def in a couple months whoever is local I'll hook yas up :l


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2016)

Pre 98 Bubba is one of the most spectacular plants I have ever grown!

The drywall issue wasn't from skimping. There was a shortage and they had to get it from China. I just looked it up and it was not used until 2001. So you are safe!

My place has 2x6 construction too - you scored a great house!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 15, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Pre 98 Bubba is one of the most spectacular plants I have ever grown!
> 
> The drywall issue wasn't from skimping. There was a shortage and they had to get it from China. I just looked it up and it was not used until 2001. So you are safe!
> 
> My place has 2x6 construction too - you scored a great house!


That's so good to know about the Bubba! I've smoked it a couple times and loved it, a few years ago, but never have grown it, I was happy to get it as a freebie on my last clone run  can't wait to grow it out! And even better news about the dry wall!! 

Our offer was counter offered today  we came up a little bit but have to redo the paperwork now, I didn't come up 1/2 way which worries me, but we're only 9k apart now, I hope it works out! Love the house so much but I have to stick to my guns because I have a set mortgage amount in my head and I don't want to exceed it, I'm kind of ocd with things like that, my broker says "it's only 50$more of a payment" and I'm like yeah, 50$a month for 15-30 years! Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 15, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's so good to know about the Bubba! I've smoked it a couple times and loved it, a few years ago, but never have grown it, I was happy to get it as a freebie on my last clone run  can't wait to grow it out! And even better news about the dry wall!!
> 
> Our offer was counter offered today  we came up a little bit but have to redo the paperwork now, I didn't come up 1/2 way which worries me, but we're only 9k apart now, I hope it works out! Love the house so much but I have to stick to my guns because I have a set mortgage amount in my head and I don't want to exceed it, I'm kind of ocd with things like that, my broker says "it's only 50$more of a payment" and I'm like yeah, 50$a month for 15-30 years! Lol


Oh come on Alpha another 90 or 180k, drop in the hat hahahahaha. Fucking broker just wants his/her piece of course . Good luck with it bro, I hope it turns out positive


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Oh come on Alpha another 90 or 180k, drop in the hat hahahahaha. Fucking broker just wants his/her piece of course . Good luck with it bro, I hope it turns out positive


Lmao! So true bro, like every 5k extra over what I want to pay is an extra $30+ a month, it adds up fast as hell and I have other bills to think about too lol. Thanks brother I should know by next week. The owner is sooooooo old, she wanted us to write her a letter telling her what and why we like the house! And even send her a picture of us! Lmao, you're trying to sell your house, not rent it to me for crying out loud


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 15, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lmao! So true bro, like every 5k extra over what I want to pay is an extra $30+ a month, it adds up fast as hell and I have other bills to think about too lol. Thanks brother I should know by next week. The owner is sooooooo old, she wanted us to write her a letter telling her what and why we like the house! And even send her a picture of us! Lmao, you're trying to sell your house, not rent it to me for crying out loud


Well Ive heard stranger things I guess . Hell I may have entertained her with that, maybe she would have taken the lower offer


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well Ive heard stranger things I guess . Hell I may have entertained her with that, maybe she would have taken the lower offer


We did! Lol! Wrote up a letter and attached our pictures and everything, she's lived in the house since it was built, in a nursing home now.. so like 20 years, but it's been on the market for 200+ days, there was a price drop of 15k 2 months ago, but we're the only offers that have been legitimate, she's really attached to the house it seems, like now that we're so close on a price I think she'll come to her senses. She listed it at an absurd amount unfortunately and when a appraisal is done she'll know we're not trying to beat her up on price, I feel my offer is close to full market price, within 2.5% or so


----------



## papapayne (Apr 15, 2016)

People sure are crazy! Funny how everyone has their own hoops they want you to jump thru. Hopefully you get it, and at the price you want. Can't wait to see how it goes for you, and wishing you good luck. 

Stay free, stay high

papa


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 16, 2016)

papapayne said:


> People sure are crazy! Funny how everyone has their own hoops they want you to jump thru. Hopefully you get it, and at the price you want. Can't wait to see how it goes for you, and wishing you good luck.
> 
> Stay free, stay high
> 
> papa


Bro you're telling me lol! I was stunned when the agent said she wanted me to do that lol. I'm not renting so wtf, it's borderline a discrimination interview lol. Me and the misses decided to retract our 2nd offer and go in high for an offer on another house. Literally highhigh, we got baked, and then put a high offer in lol  the 2nd house we want is listed for the same price, but is already updated and the land is beautiful. It's level, has some trees to keep nosey neighbors out, but sunny on the property. The land is a bit smaller and it doesn't have 2 garages, but the house is 400sqf bigger so foot for foot it's similar. Plus I can actually do whatever outdoor I want, but I know they won't take a low offer since is super nice, so I'm saying fuck it, I'm going for the gold! I didn't want to spend so much but it does offer everything I want, mainly privacy and nice land, we only live once so if I'm going to raise my offer amount, it won't be to someone that wants to interview me smh


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Bro you're telling me lol! I was stunned when the agent said she wanted me to do that lol. I'm not renting so wtf, it's borderline a discrimination interview lol. Me and the misses decided to retract our 2nd offer and go in high for an offer on another house. Literally highhigh, we got baked, and then put a high offer in lol  the 2nd house we want is listed for the same price, but is already updated and the land is beautiful. It's level, has some trees to keep nosey neighbors out, but sunny on the property. The land is a bit smaller and it doesn't have 2 garages, but the house is 400sqf bigger so foot for foot it's similar. Plus I can actually do whatever outdoor I want, but I know they won't take a low offer since is super nice, so I'm saying fuck it, I'm going for the gold! I didn't want to spend so much but it does offer everything I want, mainly privacy and nice land, we only live once so if I'm going to raise my offer amount, it won't be to someone that wants to interview me smh


Awesome, good luck on that offer then


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Awesome, good luck on that offer then


Thanks bro! If they decline I'll be shocked because I'm within 8k of asking without them lowering the price, plus on the satellite map I see many greenhouses and outdoor plants, I'd fit right in lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro! If they decline I'll be shocked because I'm within 8k of asking without them lowering the price, plus on the satellite map I see many greenhouses and outdoor plants, I'd fit right in lol
> 
> View attachment 3658181


Looks like a nice fkn area!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 16, 2016)

And I'm not taking no for an answer, I just didn't want to pay what they wanted but after going through this last ordeal, I'll go with the asking price because this one is actually worth it  if I'm Gonna pay more there needs to be a reason, the last house needed tree removal and a hill removed by the back side of the house, that costs money, this house the land is flat-ish and already remodeled so the money I'd spend, I'm actually saving  full steam ahead!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 16, 2016)

See what else weed does, it helps you make decisions. Get high, make crucial life long decisions . And I'm not knocking it, I live by this shit!!!! Sounds like you talked yourself into it already, thats awesome. I am the same way when I want something


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> So what else weed does, it helps you make decisions. Get high, make crucial life long decisions . And I'm not knocking it, I live by this shit!!!! Sounds like you talked yourself into it already, thats awesome. I am the same way when I want something


Hell yeah bro!! You know it! It really does help make the right decisions  like, before I got wicked high I was like, let's wait to see if they accept the 2nd offer on the other place, them I smoked and I'm like, why the hell am I filling out a rental application basically?!? Why pay more for a place that hasn't been updated in 20 years and has no outdoor growing potential except by the road, this other place was just updated and secluded for the same price and bigger, I can always build a 2nd garage if I need one!  ahhhh the clarity brother, that's what it's about. Landscaping cost so much money, especially to remove trees and a hill, screw that, buy the other place and its move in ready with no land scape work


----------



## fandango (Apr 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah bro!! You know it! It really does help make the right decisions  like, before I got wicked high I was like, let's wait to see if they accept the 2nd offer on the other place, them I smoked and I'm like, why the hell am I filling out a rental application basically?!? Why pay more for a place that hasn't been updated in 20 years and has no outdoor growing potential except by the road, this other place was just updated and secluded for the same price and bigger, I can always build a 2nd garage if I need one!  ahhhh the clarity brother, that's what it's about. Landscaping cost so much money, especially to remove trees and a hill, screw that, buy the other place and its move in ready with no land scape work


Just need a little landscape work and a GH...needs a backhoe and 1 hole per month mortgage payment..
On a side note I was at the rock creek landfill the other day,and the guy working there told me he was working when the truck drove in hauling the 6 plants from the crime scene (the mountain ranch shooting,3 suspects shot to death by the growers brother while seen walking away with fresh cut weed from a field of 99 plants)
The dude said he could smell the plants from yards away...he thinks the yield per plant was well over 5 lbs if it was ever dried


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 16, 2016)

fandango said:


> Just need a little landscape work and a GH...needs a backhoe and 1 hole per month mortgage payment..
> On a side note I was at the rock creek landfill the other day,and the guy working there told me he was working when the truck drove in hauling the 6 plants from the crime scene (the mountain ranch shooting,3 suspects shot to death by the growers brother while seen walking away with fresh cut weed from a field of 99 plants)
> The dude said he could smell the plants from yards away...he thinks the yield per plant was well over 5 lbs if it was ever dried


damn on the shootings. killing 3 mofos over stealing some flowers, motherfucker..... that sucks. killer flowers huh, literally


----------



## BreenGuds (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm a new member to this site (finally made an account after trolling it for over a year) and this is my first post! Sick looking buds! Nice job, and good luck on your house purchase, I can imaging it's tough and scary. My fiancee and I are also about to be in the market for a new house, and since starting to grow myself about a year and a half ago, I have made up my mind that not only am I looking for a house we want, but also looking for a house with mainly indoor grow potential, and possibly outdoor... Good luck!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 16, 2016)

fandango said:


> Just need a little landscape work and a GH...needs a backhoe and 1 hole per month mortgage payment..
> On a side note I was at the rock creek landfill the other day,and the guy working there told me he was working when the truck drove in hauling the 6 plants from the crime scene (the mountain ranch shooting,3 suspects shot to death by the growers brother while seen walking away with fresh cut weed from a field of 99 plants)
> The dude said he could smell the plants from yards away...he thinks the yield per plant was well over 5 lbs if it was ever dried


Right on bro, that's my way of thinking too! That's so sad/dumb about the shootings, mj is supposed to bring people together.. I mean, it sucks if you find someone ripping you off, but a good old fashioned ass kicking with a bat would solve the problem and everyone would live 



BreenGuds said:


> I'm a new member to this site (finally made an account after trolling it for over a year) and this is my first post! Sick looking buds! Nice job, and good luck on your house purchase, I can imaging it's tough and scary. My fiancee and I are also about to be in the market for a new house, and since starting to grow myself about a year and a half ago, I have made up my mind that not only am I looking for a house we want, but also looking for a house with mainly indoor grow potential, and possibly outdoor... Good luck!


Awesome bro! Honored this thread was your first post and thank you! House hunting is super stressful for sure, but it'll be worth it in the end. You sound exactly like me, looking for a great place but with growing potential, I mean we're going to be in the house for years and can't just move, so definitely look to the future for how much you want to upgrade, make sure it has enough space and then you can grow your grow if you want  good luck on your home search as well bro, don't rush into anything and always weigh your options, and never over pay! Lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 16, 2016)

Today we got to go check out the new place and it was fantastic! It needs quite a bit of cosmetic work and yard work, but the bones are excellent. The finish work is just really shoddy though, probably the owner tried to do it, but that's OK since that's the work I can do. Like, a bunch of the outlets and wall switched have gaps between the switch plates and some light fixtures the holes were cut a bit too big, the trim around the doors good lord.. And one door it looks like they bought a door jamb that's 2" too small lmao, it's a brand new bedroom door, but has a gap of about 1.5" so the top of the jamb isn't attached to the door frame, just nailed to the sides lmao. Just little things that make me laugh but will be easy to fix, oh, also, the painting my God. It looks like they were flicking paint at a ceiling fan, there's splatters EVERYWHERE so that'll be a pain in the ass to clean but still just cosmetic. The land is perfect though, just needs mowing and the garage is MASSIVE and brand new. It looked small in the pics but holy shit it's pretty much a 3 car garage, or way oversized 2 car,perfect for me  

So the offer was put in, and we made it much above the last offer they received which they denied, so I feel good about it  was able to do all the paper work this time right on my phone and virtual sign it all, technology is bad ass lol

Oh, and right on schedule my clones are starting to root through the new smaller sized rw blocks so I'm stoked and should have everything vegged and ready to flower if the offer is accepted and by closing is over 
 
Well, sorry for the long winded rant, hope yall have a good day!


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Today we got to go check out the new place and it was fantastic! It needs quite a bit of cosmetic work and yard work, but the bones are excellent. The finish work is just really shoddy though, probably the owner tried to do it, but that's OK since that's the work I can do. Like, a bunch of the outlets and wall switched have gaps between the switch plates and some light fixtures the holes were cut a bit too big, the trim around the doors good lord.. And one door it looks like they bought a door jamb that's 2" too small lmao, it's a brand new bedroom door, but has a gap of about 1.5" so the top of the jamb isn't attached to the door frame, just nailed to the sides lmao. Just little things that make me laugh but will be easy to fix, oh, also, the painting my God. It looks like they were flicking paint at a ceiling fan, there's splatters EVERYWHERE so that'll be a pain in the ass to clean but still just cosmetic. The land is perfect though, just needs mowing and the garage is MASSIVE and brand new. It looked small in the pics but holy shit it's pretty much a 3 car garage, or way oversized 2 car,perfect for me
> 
> So the offer was put in, and we made it much above the last offer they received which they denied, so I feel good about it  was able to do all the paper work this time right on my phone and virtual sign it all, technology is bad ass lol
> 
> ...


A new prehung interior door is $100-$150 + an 18pk of coors light
The splatter is most likely drywall texture sprayed by someone like stevie wonder
Let me know if you want me to take a look at it. I'm sure I'll find 1000 more things wrong though


----------



## BreenGuds (Apr 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Right on bro, that's my way of thinking too! That's so sad/dumb about the shootings, mj is supposed to bring people together.. I mean, it sucks if you find someone ripping you off, but a good old fashioned ass kicking with a bat would solve the problem and everyone would live
> 
> 
> Awesome bro! Honored this thread was your first post and thank you! House hunting is super stressful for sure, but it'll be worth it in the end. You sound exactly like me, looking for a great place but with growing potential, I mean we're going to be in the house for years and can't just move, so definitely look to the future for how much you want to upgrade, make sure it has enough space and then you can grow your grow if you want  good luck on your home search as well bro, don't rush into anything and always weigh your options, and never over pay! Lol


No doubt, thanks. I'll definitely be taking my time. My ultimate goal is to have the secret door behind the bookshelf where the grow room is. Hahaha that would be sick!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 16, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> A new prehung interior door is $100-$150 + an 18pk of coors light
> The splatter is most likely drywall texture sprayed by someone like stevie wonder
> Let me know if you want me to take a look at it. I'm sure I'll find 1000 more things wrong though


 hell yeah, deal! Lol, there is actually alot more I noticed that I'll want to change eventually, like the tile job is terrible, but it's solid at least but they used too much mortar in spots so some tiles are raised a bit more than others, and either didn't use spacers or just didn't know how to do it, reminds me of the tile in my kitchen lol. The cool thing is with the dogs it doesn't matter for now really, it'll be easy to clean and it is livable for now. Tons more cosmetic nickel and dime stuff that I was ignoring, it all adds up for sure, but it's all easily fixable and I can make it all how I want it to be, like the trim I want natural wood instead of white, and different fixtures for sure. Kitchen counters I'll want to switch out but I love the cabinets. Carpet is old in the bedrooms. House is HUGE tho, feels like a mini castle that needs some tlc  


BreenGuds said:


> No doubt, thanks. I'll definitely be taking my time. My ultimate goal is to have the secret door behind the bookshelf where the grow room is. Hahaha that would be sick!!


Hell yeah bro, @Aeroknow has one of those book shelves!! It's bad ass!


----------



## fandango (Apr 16, 2016)

99 plants @ 5 plus lbs dry in one season is at least 350,000 profit...but now I wonder who brought in the Harvest?did the other brother get it done,while the shooter went to jail for 20 years?


----------



## fandango (Apr 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro! If they decline I'll be shocked because I'm within 8k of asking without them lowering the price, plus on the satellite map I see many greenhouses and outdoor plants, I'd fit right in lol
> 
> View attachment 3658181


Looks like a green house would be the golden ticket...


----------



## papapayne (Apr 16, 2016)

fuckin a! exciting times!!!


----------



## Mineralz (Apr 17, 2016)

Thats fucking awesome Alpha! I know you've been searching for a new place for a bit now. Hope it all works out for you!! Tlc on houses is to be expected these days I guess. Most try to live decent but there are some trashy ass people who just love to destroy something that was once beautiful :/ Nywayz that's just something else you can take pride and pleasure in! Make it your own! Alpha's Cannabis Castle...coming soon lol Good luck homie


----------



## hippy132 (Apr 17, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> Orange lemon smells, always seem to hit my hands and lower arms, sticky but only at 52 days 12/12


MASSIVE YIELD, better then 4 oz per nice taste and enjoyed peeling the buds back to show the beautiful colors and flavors, dried for 4 or 5 days and bottled it up, smoked some and it was nice tasting with lemon grass undertones and smooth.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 18, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> Thats fucking awesome Alpha! I know you've been searching for a new place for a bit now. Hope it all works out for you!! Tlc on houses is to be expected these days I guess. Most try to live decent but there are some trashy ass people who just love to destroy something that was once beautiful :/ Nywayz that's just something else you can take pride and pleasure in! Make it your own! Alpha's Cannabis Castle...coming soon lol Good luck homie


Thanks brother! And you got that right, it seems every other house has some issues that shouldn't be there! I really hope things work out and if the offer is accepted it passes inspection and appraisal, it's pretty rough around the edges but luckily I can see past the imperfections and have a master plan to make it great already drawn up in my head  fingers crossed bro, I should know one way or the other in a few days, maybe even tomorrow 



hippy132 said:


> MASSIVE YIELD, better then 4 oz per nice taste and enjoyed peeling the buds back to show the beautiful colors and flavors, dried for 4 or 5 days and bottled it up, smoked some and it was nice tasting with lemon grass undertones and smooth.


Awesome bro! I told ya the yield is outstanding!  tga always has some solid genetics, he has a few strains I'd like to try eventually, there's a purple strain I want but I can't remember the name, and the chernoble I hear is great as well


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 18, 2016)

The mendo Breath leaves are purple now and it's smelling like sugar cookies kinda, the minty smell is mostly gone, really curious how this will turn out, it's coming out better than I expected and density is nice which I was super worried about, if she smokes good I'm keeping her and will run 2 different mendos


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> The mendo Breath leaves are purple now and it's smelling like sugar cookies kinda, the minty smell is mostly gone, really curious how this will turn out, it's coming out better than I expected and density is nice which I was super worried about, if she smokes good I'm keeping her and will run 2 different mendos
> View attachment 3659798 View attachment 3659799


Holy fuck dude. Awesome job! Ive seen some awesome Mendo Breath from Mr Spliff on Instagram and she was motherfucking frosty as fuck


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Holy fuck dude. Awesome job! Ive seen some awesome Mendo Breath from Mr Spliff on Instagram and she was motherfucking frosty as fuck


Thanks bro  I follow Mr spliff on ig too, my username is cannabisnerd  I think I beat Mr spliff on the frost scale, maybe heh


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro  I follow Mr spliff on ig too, my username is cannabisnerd  I think I beat Mr spliff on the frost scale, maybe heh


I do believe so. She is one frosty/greasy bitch. I almost wouldnt want to touch her in fear of losing any of that goodness, but I know I couldnt help myself just squeezing it. Looks like a great hasher!!!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I do believe so. She is one frosty/greasy bitch. I almost wouldnt want to touch her in fear of losing any of that goodness, but I know I couldnt help myself just squeezing it. Looks like a great hasher!!!!


Oh man you have no idea, I have one bud I squeeze once a week lmao, I leave the rest alone thought  every grow I pick one bud to molest through the grow hahaha, I haven't made hash with her yet though but this run I will! I've only grown 1 mendo Breath plant before and this is a different pheno than the last one I had but very similar which I'm super stoked about, it was by far the easiest plant to trim I've ever had, which sucks for hash because there's hardly any trim, but I bet the trim that is there will be fire!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh man you have no idea, I have one bud I squeeze once a week lmao, I leave the rest alone thought  every grow I pick one bud to molest through the grow hahaha, I haven't made hash with her yet though but this run I will! I've only grown 1 mendo Breath plant before and this is a different pheno than the last one I had but very similar which I'm super stoked about, it was by far the easiest plant to trim I've ever had, which sucks for hash because there's hardly any trim, but I bet the trim that is there will be fire!


That is funny as I do exactly the same thing on every fkn plant


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh man you have no idea, I have one bud I squeeze once a week lmao, I leave the rest alone thought  every grow I pick one bud to molest through the grow hahaha, I haven't made hash with her yet though but this run I will! I've only grown 1 mendo Breath plant before and this is a different pheno than the last one I had but very similar which I'm super stoked about, it was by far the easiest plant to trim I've ever had, which sucks for hash because there's hardly any trim, but I bet the trim that is there will be fire!


Shit man I would have to save a few to hash the full plants, buds and trim. I couldnt imagine the awesome hash it would make!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 18, 2016)

She really looks that crazy good


----------



## BreenGuds (Apr 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh man you have no idea, I have one bud I squeeze once a week lmao, I leave the rest alone thought  every grow I pick one bud to molest through the grow hahaha, I haven't made hash with her yet though but this run I will! I've only grown 1 mendo Breath plant before and this is a different pheno than the last one I had but very similar which I'm super stoked about, it was by far the easiest plant to trim I've ever had, which sucks for hash because there's hardly any trim, but I bet the trim that is there will be fire!


Hahaha. I'm totally down with the same idea. Usually I'm in the room yelling "Honey come touch this! Just wrap your hand around it and feel its girth!". I am talking about the buds of course, although by this time I am usually overly excited anyways bout the whole situation anyways.


----------



## fandango (Apr 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Shit man I would have to save a few to hash the full plants, buds and trim. I couldnt imagine the awesome hash it would make!!


How are you making your hash Vnsmkr?


----------



## fandango (Apr 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> The mendo Breath leaves are purple now and it's smelling like sugar cookies kinda, the minty smell is mostly gone, really curious how this will turn out, it's coming out better than I expected and density is nice which I was super worried about, if she smokes good I'm keeping her and will run 2 different mendos
> View attachment 3659798 View attachment 3659799


Come home to Daddy...you beautiful sticky lady


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 18, 2016)

fandango said:


> How are you making your hash Vnsmkr?


Havent made any in a while, but it will be done soon. Ice water with a 4 bag set of Bubble bags. When the bud is nice and dry so that you can almost crumble it all up by hand. Make a few runs through per batch


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 18, 2016)

Holy crap, you guys have been busy while I've been off camping!! 
@AlphaPhase sending you good vibes for the offer on the new place, hope they just take it with no messing around!! Looks like its set in a nice part of the world!! And that mendo breath is straight up fire! She looks so damn tasty!!


----------



## fandango (Apr 19, 2016)

Besides the down payment on the new ranch,budget for a load of dirt is in order for this season.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks yall!!  too funny we treat our plants the all the same! It's like a natural ganja instinct among us farmers, love it  

Had my septic back up today, pretty nasty but luckily nothing flooded, got it fixed but had to delay all the stuff I had planned today  missed an xray for my knee, was supposed to renew my medical reccomendation card and had tons of stuff to pick up from the hydro shop, so let's hope tomorrow goes smoothly! 

Today marks 8 full weeks on the mendo Breath and black lime and 2 full weeks on the mendo Breath #1 and animal cookies.  

Mendo / blr - very happy with how things have gotten thick in there! The smells are unreal omg, they have blown past my expectations totally, I'll definitely be keeping them around for the long run, they deserve a permanent spot in the garden for a little while! The mendo smells of sugar cookies or cookie dough now, the minty smell has subsided and the black lime just wreaks of lime just by looking at it lol
     


The mendo #1 and animal cookies have also exceeded my expectations since it's my first rockwool grow ever, I'm really impressed how healthy and thick they are! I won't have to cull anything and all 38 will stay. The stems are so damn thick I won't need to use a trellis and the amount of plants isn't causing any crowding, I really think this grow will pull some incredible numbers this round if they maintain thier stamina. God I miss doing real sea of green grows, it should be the easiest harvest I've had in years, no larf at all and just dense tops if all goes as planned. I definitely need it after being let down by the last harvest


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 19, 2016)

Also the perfect cloning weather is in full effect! I'm back to getting roots in literally 3 days, it's incredible, I haven't had to stop a cloner for down time in a couple weeks and just keep pumping them out full steam, I'm loving it! 
 
Everything that has been transplanted into the 3x3 cubes have rooted nicely and almost ready for transplant onto hydroton. 
 
My mamas don't look the best but they are finally growing nicely and healthy on the new growth and growing new future clones daily it seems, I think they'll keep me busy for another month or so, and next clone session I'll be taking cuts for new mama plants


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 19, 2016)

Man, I love seeing your operation, it's so neat and professional  that mendo looks out of this world good!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Man, I love seeing your operation, it's so neat and professional  that mendo looks out of this world good!!


Thank you brother! Just wait, I might be able to squeeze in some outdoor monsters this summer if things move along swiftly with buying a house! Also I'll be switching to double ended hps lights, oh man it'll be like Christmas


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 20, 2016)

Oh sweeeeet, I'll keep everything crossed for you mate  I want to see monsters, like Mo and Flowamasta!! 
I didn't know you could get double ended hps bulbs, how does that work? Do you need 2 sockets on the one fitting? Does thatean double the wattage to? Sounds friggen awesome either way!!


----------



## supdro (Apr 20, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks yall!!  too funny we treat our plants the all the same! It's like a natural ganja instinct among us farmers, love it
> 
> Had my septic back up today, pretty nasty but luckily nothing flooded, got it fixed but had to delay all the stuff I had planned today  missed an xray for my knee, was supposed to renew my medical reccomendation card and had tons of stuff to pick up from the hydro shop, so let's hope tomorrow goes smoothly!
> 
> ...



Luv the purple coming out! Standing ovation!!! My flower is going great in my flood tables but have a little bit of nitrogen Leaf curl what is your nutrient soup looking like for your veg and Bloom areas? Still on bennys.. Btw are you getting algae ?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 20, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh sweeeeet, I'll keep everything crossed for you mate  I want to see monsters, like Mo and Flowamasta!!
> I didn't know you could get double ended hps bulbs, how does that work? Do you need 2 sockets on the one fitting? Does thatean double the wattage to? Sounds friggen awesome either way!!


Thanks I hope so too bro! Double ended are awesome! Here's a run down of them


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 20, 2016)

supdro said:


> Luv the purple coming out! Standing ovation!!! My flower is going great in my flood tables but have a little bit of nitrogen Leaf curl what is your nutrient soup looking like for your veg and Bloom areas? Still on bennys.. Btw are you getting algae ?


Thanks bro! That's great! Flood trays kick ass  for veg I'm using veg+bloom at about 1.5ec and for flower I'm using calmag /maxibloom, my tap water is about .1ec and then I add about .1-.2ec of calmag and then add 50/50maxigrow and maxi bloom to 1.5ec for first 2 weeks then switch to the same amount of calmag and use just maxibloom at about 1.6-1.8ec for the rest of the grow, then I just lower ppm a week or so before harvest


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 20, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks I hope so too bro! Double ended are awesome! Here's a run down of them


Wow, that's heaps cool man, would pump out some serious light


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 20, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow, that's heaps cool man, would pump out some serious light


For sure bro! Regular hps 1000w bulbs light up about a 4x4 area effectively, the 1150w hps light up a 4x6 area effectively, so with 2 DE bulbs, you're getting a 4x12 area, which is equivalent to running X3 regular bulbs! Basically an extra pound of bud per light, it's totally worth it imo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy 4/20 yall!!!


----------



## genuity (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy 420...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy 420 bitches


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 20, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> For sure bro! Regular hps 1000w bulbs light up about a 4x4 area effectively, the 1150w hps light up a 4x6 area effectively, so with 2 DE bulbs, you're getting a 4x12 area, which is equivalent to running X3 regular bulbs! Basically an extra pound of bud per light, it's totally worth it imo


Fark yeah, that's BOSS!!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy 420!





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 20, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Happy 420!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what might this fine lady be Mo? Looks killer


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2016)

Thank you! 

Frank's Gift - the highest testing CBD strain from Oregon.



Here is the 420 tree:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 20, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Frank's Gift - the highest testing CBD strain from Oregon.
> 
> ...


Very nice Mo, sounds like a great strain!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Very nice Mo, sounds like a great strain!!


It is great meds bro! It has tested as high as 22.6% cbd making it the highest tested in the world. I have some fem crosses almost ready to send out to testing. Been trying to get a harliqun and they won't answer the phone.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> It is great meds bro! It has tested as high as 22.6% cbd making it the highest tested in the world. I have some fem crosses almost ready to send out to testing. Been trying to get a harliqun and they won't answer the phone.


Oh wow man, that is unreal! Get onto that bro, that strain sounds perfect for my IBS and back pain!!


----------



## Macmac124 (Apr 22, 2016)

@AlphaPhase hey mlan them girls look amazing so amazing that im tryin get away from my sunshine bales and try a flood and drain on the side not that im not having good result just wanna see if the other side is greener i ask you before but i cant find the post but what your feeding rate for newly rooted clones i seen way back and youre thread u used calmag and you added that to make your tap water 250 then feed im using tap myself around 140 ppms what should i be doing to be like the great lol


----------



## Macmac124 (Apr 22, 2016)

and also how much grow or bloom should i be feeding ec wise from start to finish...The help is appreciated as you can see just left the store


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey Alpha, thought I'd post up a pic of my girls under the LED..this grow is going much better than the last, it's nice to have some cooler temps!! 
The blue lime pie is going gangbusters, as is the sinmint cookies...loving these girls


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 24, 2016)

Macmac124 said:


> @AlphaPhase hey mlan them girls look amazing so amazing that im tryin get away from my sunshine bales and try a flood and drain on the side not that im not having good result just wanna see if the other side is greener i ask you before but i cant find the post but what your feeding rate for newly rooted clones i seen way back and youre thread u used calmag and you added that to make your tap water 250 then feed im using tap myself around 140 ppms what should i be doing to be like the great lol


Thanks man! It's almost harvest time  
My tap water is around .15ec (about 110ppm) and I use gh calmag until the ppm is about 250 ppm. Then I add nutes (depending on brand it may be different, I use gh maxigrow or veg+bloom (for veg+bloom I don't use any calmag) until I reach about 950-1050ppm, 1.4-1.5ec, for newly rooted clones. Seedlings I would start around 700ppm using the same calmag concentration. 



Macmac124 said:


> View attachment 3663383 and also how much grow or bloom should i be feeding ec wise from start to finish...The help is appreciated as you can see just left the store


As they get bigger, over 12" tall with a few main tops, I'll raise the ec to about 1100-1200, in flower I use the same formula, except for the first 2 weeks I use 50/50 grow and bloom nutes at 1000-1100ppm, then after 2 weeks I switch to only bloom nutes at around 1100-1300ppm. Hope this helps! 



eastcoastmo said:


> Hey Alpha, thought I'd post up a pic of my girls under the LED..this grow is going much better than the last, it's nice to have some cooler temps!!
> The blue lime pie is going gangbusters, as is the sinmint cookies...loving these girls
> View attachment 3663489


Beautiful plants eastcoast!! Damn, what a turn a round  are those in organic medium? Lovely


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 24, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks man! It's almost harvest time
> My tap water is around .15ec (about 110ppm) and I use gh calmag until the ppm is about 250 ppm. Then I add nutes (depending on brand it may be different, I use gh maxigrow or veg+bloom (for veg+bloom I don't use any calmag) until I reach about 950-1050ppm, 1.4-1.5ec, for newly rooted clones. Seedlings I would start around 700ppm using the same calmag concentration.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man!! Very happy to not have the heat issues now, they look so much better this time  
Sure is organic bro, aboslutely loving the supersoil mix I've made. 2 in the white buckets are hempy as I needed to fill in the space quickly. They are my night cap x nightmare og girls


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 24, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey Alpha, thought I'd post up a pic of my girls under the LED..this grow is going much better than the last, it's nice to have some cooler temps!!
> The blue lime pie is going gangbusters, as is the sinmint cookies...loving these girls
> View attachment 3663489


Happy plants Eastcoast! Looking great


----------



## SoOLED (Apr 24, 2016)

sorry I didn't look thought the 140+ pages

what happen to the Karma Genetics: 24k White Gold


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 24, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> sorry I didn't look thought the 140+ pages
> 
> what happen to the Karma Genetics: 24k White Gold


You can do a search for it inside the thread so you dont have to read thru all.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 24, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> sorry I didn't look thought the 140+ pages
> 
> what happen to the Karma Genetics: 24k White Gold


Got some of them going now, early stages of flowering. Outdoors on a rooftop in the tropics


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 24, 2016)

FYI earlier on in thread: She's a light feeder. Doesn't like a lot of N in flower and just a bit more calmag than normal. Much less N or she will claw, maybe 1.2ec max in flower. The pheno I had was OG, not very tangy and made some of the strongest concentrates I've had. Extremely frosty and nice colors.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 24, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks man!! Very happy to not have the heat issues now, they look so much better this time
> Sure is organic bro, aboslutely loving the supersoil mix I've made. 2 in the white buckets are hempy as I needed to fill in the space quickly. They are my night cap x nightmare og girls


You're definitely killing it this round! Glad the Temps have cooled down, you'll be in for some dank treats come harvest time  



SoOLED said:


> sorry I didn't look thought the 140+ pages
> 
> what happen to the Karma Genetics: 24k White Gold


What Vnsmkr said, it's somewhere in here lol, it came out nice, I'd like to pop some more Beans at some point and try to find a strong smelling lemon pheno


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 24, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> sorry I didn't look thought the 140+ pages
> 
> what happen to the Karma Genetics: 24k White Gold


Here's a thread I did on it 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/sour-power-biker-24k-white-gold-karma-genetics.841836/


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 24, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> You're definitely killing it this round! Glad the Temps have cooled down, you'll be in for some dank treats come harvest time
> 
> 
> What Vnsmkr said, it's somewhere in here lol, it came out nice, I'd like to pop some more Beans at some point and try to find a strong smelling lemon pheno


Cheers bro, that means a lot coming from you  I'm hanging to try it now, I'm sure it will taste awesome this time!


----------



## SoOLED (Apr 24, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's a thread I did on it
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/sour-power-biker-24k-white-gold-karma-genetics.841836/


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 25, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Cheers bro, that means a lot coming from you  I'm hanging to try it now, I'm sure it will taste awesome this time!


No problem at all bro I call it how I see it  and I can tell it will taste fantastic and be fireeeeee, I bet this crop of yours yields 5x the last one no doubt about it! I love seeing healthy perky plants like that without so much as a tip burn or deficient leaf, looks fantastic brother  it's making me itch to get some plants into some soil for outdoor! I have about 100gallons of supersoil just waiting for some babies to be planted but not sure what to do yet  our first offer on the house we want was shot down and they countered with their asking price (foolishly I should add, as our offer was very fair). Just found out the owner is going through a divorce and the husband also just got a felony assault (I found out by a little Google search lol) and his realtor says he's an ass.. But even that aside, we put in a counter offer that they should take and run with if they are smart.. Now I'm worried when the mortgage lender does an appraisal it will come back too low and we won't get the loan  I'm praying it's accepted and for some reason the house does appraise for our offer amount, but who knows at this point. Sorry for the rant lol, I just want to get some outdoor plants in the ground!! Lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 25, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> No problem at all bro I call it how I see it  and I can tell it will taste fantastic and be fireeeeee, I bet this crop of yours yields 5x the last one no doubt about it! I love seeing healthy perky plants like that without so much as a tip burn or deficient leaf, looks fantastic brother  it's making me itch to get some plants into some soil for outdoor! I have about 100gallons of supersoil just waiting for some babies to be planted but not sure what to do yet  our first offer on the house we want was shot down and they countered with their asking price (foolishly I should add, as our offer was very fair). Just found out the owner is going through a divorce and the husband also just got a felony assault (I found out by a little Google search lol) and his realtor says he's an ass.. But even that aside, we put in a counter offer that they should take and run with if they are smart.. Now I'm worried when the mortgage lender does an appraisal it will come back too low and we won't get the loan  I'm praying it's accepted and for some reason the house does appraise for our offer amount, but who knows at this point. Sorry for the rant lol, I just want to get some outdoor plants in the ground!! Lol


Well thanks man, I appreciate it  
I reckon they'll yield well this time too, they are stacking up well for 3 weeks into flowering!! Cant wait! 
Oh man, you must be stinging to get some outdoor girls going and with what you have in your stable, damn they will be good!! 
That's some crazy shit with the house mate, very silly on their part if they aren't willing to negotiate and especially if they are divorcing! I'll keep everything crossed for you bro, hopefully they will see sense and just accept it. I'll also keep my fingers crossed that the appraisal comes back in your favour too


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 25, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Well thanks man, I appreciate it
> I reckon they'll yield well this time too, they are stacking up well for 3 weeks into flowering!! Cant wait!
> Oh man, you must be stinging to get some outdoor girls going and with what you have in your stable, damn they will be good!!
> That's some crazy shit with the house mate, very silly on their part if they aren't willing to negotiate and especially if they are divorcing! I'll keep everything crossed for you bro, hopefully they will see sense and just accept it. I'll also keep my fingers crossed that the appraisal comes back in your favour too


Thanks bro, it's so frustrating because the house has been on the market over a year and they haven't budged on price, now with our counter offer we are only 3% off their asking price, we should know tomorrow or Tuesday if they accept it, then the anxiety sets in more during the house inspections ugh lol. It's funny because it's a sellers market here, not alot of houses available.. So when a house comes up for sale, it's sold in 2 weeks if the price is reasonable.. They should take note that they are severely over priced or the house would have sold. Our first offer was 20k $ more than the next highest offer for crying out loud lol. If this house falls through who knows how long it will be for something similar to come up for sale


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 25, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro, it's so frustrating because the house has been on the market over a year and they haven't budged on price, now with our counter offer we are only 3% off their asking price, we should know tomorrow or Tuesday if they accept it, then the anxiety sets in more during the house inspections ugh lol. It's funny because it's a sellers market here, not alot of houses available.. So when a house comes up for sale, it's sold in 2 weeks if the price is reasonable.. They should take note that they are severely over priced or the house would have sold. Our first offer was 20k $ more than the next highest offer for crying out loud lol. If this house falls through who knows how long it will be for something similar to come up for sale


Oh man, what a predicament, surely they'll accept it. If after a year they havent sold it, surely they realise it won't sell for such a high price!! Everything is crossed bro


----------



## Macmac124 (Apr 25, 2016)

@AlphaPhase good luck with the house if you get it or you going to be headed out doors ? got myself a mega garden from hydrofarm its basically a 8 gallon flood n drain 
was waiting on you to comment back about the maxi feeding rate so the first couple days i had em at 250 ppm or .5 ec my tap is about .3 ec so that made it .8 but took em up to 1.5 ec with tap and calmag only thing is i dont have my calmag so high the maxi was bout 1.3 ec when i mixed but all of it didnt dissolve then the next day i added cal mag about 6ml when i took a reading it said 1.5 wit tap so will see getting bored asf with dirt i need more faster and i got 3 flood tables laying around i never used will post a pic so you can see later


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 25, 2016)

Macmac124 said:


> @AlphaPhase good luck with the house if you get it or you going to be headed out doors ? got myself a mega garden from hydrofarm its basically a 8 gallon flood n drain
> was waiting on you to comment back about the maxi feeding rate so the first couple days i had em at 250 ppm or .5 ec my tap is about .3 ec so that made it .8 but took em up to 1.5 ec with tap and calmag only thing is i dont have my calmag so high the maxi was bout 1.3 ec when i mixed but all of it didnt dissolve then the next day i added cal mag about 6ml when i took a reading it said 1.5 wit tap so will see getting bored asf with dirt i need more faster and i got 3 flood tables laying around i never used will post a pic so you can see later


That sounds about right, if your tap water ec is .3, just add .1ec of calmag, it shouldnt take much, maybe .5ml per gallon. Then just add maxi until you reach 1.4ec give or take. What I do when I add maxi powder directly to the rez is I stir and pour extremely slow. 1tbs at a time, it usually dissolves before it hits the bottom in my bigger res, but since your rez is 8 gallons, just stir the hell out of it 1 tsp or tbs at a time until you get the right mix, hope this makes sense. Other people mix maxi in a Mason jar with warm water and shake the hell out of it then pour slowly into res until you reach the ec you like, that might work better for you. Just mix 2tbs into a Mason jar, shake, pour, it will dissolve much easier for ya


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2016)

Be patient about finding a house. It took us three years to find this one and then four months of negotiating to close the deal. Be willing to walk away. If they want a big price then make sure that they fix everything first so you don't need to do a thing but move in.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 25, 2016)

That's very sound advice Mo!! Spot on point too


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 25, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Be patient about finding a house. It took us three years to find this one and then four months of negotiating to close the deal. Be willing to walk away. If they want a big price then make sure that they fix everything first so you don't need to do a thing but move in.


Totally mo, it'll be hard to walk away but I'll definitely will if I have to. I for sure do not want to over pay even though my brain is saying do whatever it takes lol. It's such a cool place that has a lot of potential but it definitely needs work. I'm just hoping they accept this counter offer (haven't heard back yet). It's really nerve wrecking  I do have some plants vegged and ready for flower here to pass the time, even if it's accepted I'll be here another 2 months dealing with escrow so at least I'll be some what occupied while we wait so I don't run out of meds. 

Waiting and not knowing is the one thing I can't stand though


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 25, 2016)

Here's a sneak peek at the mendo Breath, they are getting the chop tomorrow


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 25, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Totally mo, it'll be hard to walk away but I'll definitely will if I have to. I for sure do not want to over pay even though my brain is saying do whatever it takes lol. It's such a cool place that has a lot of potential but it definitely needs work. I'm just hoping they accept this counter offer (haven't heard back yet). It's really nerve wrecking  I do have some plants vegged and ready for flower here to pass the time, even if it's accepted I'll be here another 2 months dealing with escrow so at least I'll be some what occupied while we wait so I don't run out of meds.
> 
> Waiting and not knowing is the one thing I can't stand though


Waiting and not knowing regarding anything fucking sucks, I can attest to that for motherfucking sure my friend. Hope it all turns out well for ya!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 25, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's a sneak peek at the mendo Breath, they are getting the chop tomorrow
> View attachment 3666140


Well waking up to that would get me through  those days


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Waiting and not knowing regarding anything fucking sucks, I can attest to that for motherfucking sure my friend. Hope it all turns out well for ya!


It's the worst bro! And anxiety problems on top of it Def doesn't help, I swear I've had no sleep for days now ughhh


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 25, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> It's the worst bro! And anxiety problems on top of it Def doesn't help, I swear I've had no sleep for days now ughhh


Feel ya bro. Been out of work for a long minute so nothing incoming as far as funds go. And in that long minute have been promised jobs and those same jobs have been either pulled back or they've just been held onto with the smallest amount of information given if any at all. I sleep maybe 3 hrs a night....Totally understand. Thankfully I have 1 coming which wont be pulled away, but it requires me to wait another 2 weeks......fuck it I wait and dont sleep.....AND I'm out of weed with nothing for another 60 days


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Feel ya bro. Been out of work for a long minute so nothing incoming as far as funds go. And in that long minute have been promised jobs and those same jobs have been either pulled back or they've just been held onto with the smallest amount of information given if any at all. I sleep maybe 3 hrs a night....Totally understand. Thankfully I have 1 coming which wont be pulled away, but it requires me to wait another 2 weeks......fuck it I wait and dont sleep.....AND I'm out of weed with nothing for another 60 days


Oh man that sucks bro, I'm sending Hella good and abundant vibes your way, keep your head up, ain't no good comes from thinking of the bad stuff (I wish I could live by that, too but I know how it is and it ain't easy in practice). You'll have plenty of work you won't want to work soon enough brother!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 25, 2016)

Good thing I'm a positive person , I don't think too much negative shit; doesnt help anything. And it helps that I still have 1/2 of a mind bending cake, then I dont think at all. Also most days start with music so that also helps to curtail any negative thoughts. Thanks for the good vibes


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Good thing I'm a positive person , I don't think too much negative shit; doesnt help anything. And it helps that I still have 1/2 of a mind bending cake, then I dont think at all. Also most days start with music so that also helps to curtail any negative thoughts. Thanks for the good vibes


That's what I like to hear! Anytime I'm feeling anything out of the norm my go to is music. Alllll different kinds for whatever suits my current mood  can't live with out music! I used to write and play, but haven't written anything in a long time and have 2 broken strings on my guitar that is now being used to keep the dogs off the couch lmao. Note to self. Fix the damn strings lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 25, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's what I like to hear! Anytime I'm feeling anything out of the norm my go to is music. Alllll different kinds for whatever suits my current mood  can't live with out music! I used to write and play, but haven't written anything in a long time and have 2 broken strings on my guitar that is now being used to keep the dogs off the couch lmao. Note to self. Fix the damn strings lol


Same here. Today its reverend p and joey negro


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Same here. Today its reverend p and joey negro


Right on, I was jamming out to some keb'mo, Hospin and rage against the machine lately  and don't punch me in the face but I liked the Miley Cyrus version of dolly partons song Jolene hahaha!


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 25, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Right on, I was jamming out to some keb'mo, Hospin and rage against the machine lately  and don't punch me in the face but I liked the Miley Cyrus version of dolly partons song Jolene hahaha!


Miley cyrus? Woah! Lol
Hey, I just watched about 30 min of beyoncee lemonade shit


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 25, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Miley cyrus? Woah! Lol
> Hey, I just watched about 30 min of beyoncee lemonade shit


Yeah bro, check her song Jolene, it's spot on with dolly!! Lmao, I dunno why I like it but I thought it was dope  I haven't checked out Beyonce new album yet, I usually don't listen to pop but I'll check it out because I keep hearing about it ALL over ugh, Jay z must be proud lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 25, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yeah bro, check her song Jolene, it's spot on with dolly!! Lmao, I dunno why I like it but I thought it was dope  I haven't checked out Beyonce new album yet, I usually don't listen to pop but I'll check it out because I keep hearing about it ALL over ugh, Jay z must be proud lol


Check it on hbo. Its one super long video. I could only handle about 30 min.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 25, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Check it on hbo. Its one super long video. I could only handle about 30 min.


Shit man I ain't rich, HBO? All I can afford is bho lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 25, 2016)

So, no playboy channel I take it?
Gotta have playboy


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 25, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> So, no playboy channel I take it?
> Gotta have playboy


Nope  nada  dish network, the average channels lol. I wish I could get comcast again but it doesn't look like it's in my future for a long time


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 26, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Nope  nada  dish network, the average channels lol. I wish I could get comcast again but it doesn't look like it's in my future for a long time


I stopped turning the tv on long ago. Get yourself a monster tv/monitor and stream you tube or your own music. You will find after a bit of time you dont miss not having the shit turned on


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 26, 2016)

Just jammed to Mather & Kingdon - Love and Sunshine. Excellent tune if you can find it


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 26, 2016)

Well, I'm going to have to wait to harvest until later in the week. The septic pumpers were supposed to come and pump the septic today, but they came and couldn't find it, so have to schedule another appt with another company for another day. I don't want to have buds drying while they're here grr.


Anyways here's the week 9 update of the mendo Breath #2 and black lime reserve.
    
^^black lime

The animal cookies and mendo Breath #1 are on day 21 and setting buds now. They have stacked nicely. There are 3 or 4 runts in there that I'm curious about, they didn't stretch at all and are deficient, but I'm going to keep them, who knows, maybe I'll get some of the fattest buds in the tray off of them 
  ^^mendo #1
 ^^animal cookies 
 
^^mendo #1


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just jammed to Mather & Kingdon - Love and Sunshine. Excellent tune if you can find it


Hell yeah bro, I'll definitely try to find the tune on YouTube  thanks for the recommendation brother, I haven't heard of the band before


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 26, 2016)

@Aeroknow there's week 9 I just posted above of the black lime and mendo, what's your estimated guesstimate, do you think more than 1? I have no clue with cookies, but maybe 40% of the buds are as big as the buds on the pic with my hand, do you think over 1, maybe 1.5?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I stopped turning the tv on long ago. Get yourself a monster tv/monitor and stream you tube or your own music. You will find after a bit of time you dont miss not having the shit turned on


Been there and done that as well  the only channels I really like are science and history channels, but our history channel was just replaced with a modern documentary channel, it's OK but I'm still pissed they got rid of the history 2 channel. My fiance loves a bunch of shows though so I gotta keep the basic channels for her lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 26, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> @Aeroknow there's week 9 I just posted above of the black lime and mendo, what's your estimated guesstimate, do you think more than 1? I have no clue with cookies, but maybe 40% of the buds are as big as the buds on the pic with my hand, do you think over 1, maybe 1.5?


Aboutapound 

J/k, I'd have to see it irl to make a real guestimation


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 27, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Aboutapound
> 
> J/k, I'd have to see it irl to make a real guestimation


Lol, I knew it, knew you'd say that  if I don't chop tomorrow I'll have ya swing by thursday, I hate not having a ball park figure, it's such a guessing game with these smaller looking bud stains, but damn they do impressive weight cuz the density of em, it's a whole new ball game


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 27, 2016)

Oh Alpha, those budz are Dank Sinatra, they look soooo damn tasty


----------



## adower (Apr 27, 2016)

Those blr don't look like they put out much. I'd cull them for that reason alone.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 27, 2016)

adower said:


> Those blr don't look like they put out much. I'd cull them for that reason alone.


It will actually yield more than the other strains, due to the plant being 2x bigger and having 3x the bud sites, might be close but definitely will be a bit on yield on it due to the size compared to the others, veg time and flower time being the same. At first I was thinking the same but after checking how many branches it shoots out its not too shabby, probably 2.5 zips for 2 week veg, and the smell is the best smell I've encountered in about 10 years, or maybe ever so I'll be running her again. She also clones extremely fast and veges extremely fast and is super hardy. I took 12 cuts off her and by the time they rooted, the mama was ready for another 12 cuts. I compare it to the structure and yield of glue, train them well and it will put out nicely


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 27, 2016)

I'll try to get a pic of the whole plant later today, its about 2x the size of the others so it never fits in the picture lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 27, 2016)

Any one do Geocacheing? I had my first adventure out finding one today, going to be my new hobby, super awesome for anyone that likes hiking


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 27, 2016)

Well, I made a decision. I'm going to fire up 2 more lights since I'll have at least 60 more days and I have plants ready to rock  
 

Decided I'll do 5 trees under 1 and 9 plants the size I normally do. I've never grown trees indoor before so it'll be fun  

I have 3 mendo #2, 1 blr and 1 spog91 this size 
 

And I have 9 assorted strains this size, will be animal cookies, blue petrol og, gg4, Bubba kush, Tahoe og, Blueberry Cookies and sherbert


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 27, 2016)

Oh, and who says you can't flood and drain soil in a plastic cup with holes poked in it? I thought this was in coco, but it's ffof lmao

Anything is possible I guess in hydro. Taking it to the next level on accident


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 27, 2016)

@adower here's a better view of the black lime


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 27, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> @adower here's a better view of the black lime
> View attachment 3667721 View attachment 3667722 View attachment 3667724 View attachment 3667725


Killing it brah


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Killing it brah


Thanks bro, man, I need to harvest lol. I wanted to today, but the people that are supposed to pump the septic tank came and couldn't find it, so today my landlord came over digging holes to find it. He broke a water line. Needless to say, I haven't harvested yet lol. Water line is fixed and the tank covers are found and dug up. So their coming tomorrow to pump it and finish up so hopefully tomorrow I can chop! Land lord said "why's it smell so hard like weed, is it the neighbor? I'm like probably, but we just smoked some weed so I'm not sure. Gave him a box of girl scout cookies and he left a happy man lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 28, 2016)

Agree with vnsmkr, looking freakin fire bro! That BLR looks like it has rock hard nugs too!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 28, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro, man, I need to harvest lol. I wanted to today, but the people that are supposed to pump the septic tank came and couldn't find it, so today my landlord came over digging holes to find it. He broke a water line. Needless to say, I haven't harvested yet lol. Water line is fixed and the tank covers are found and dug up. So their coming tomorrow to pump it and finish up so hopefully tomorrow I can chop! Land lord said "why's it smell so hard like weed, is it the neighbor? I'm like probably, but we just smoked some weed so I'm not sure. Gave him a box of girl scout cookies and he left a happy man lol


Sounds like that time I had the VP come by the house to meet family before we walked over to local restaurant. As we got down the end of my little street (about 30 yds away) he goes are alot of people smoking weed here, sure is a strong smell? Yep sure are buddy, lots of them, especially my Spanish neighbor, he smokes like a maniac


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sounds like that time I had the VP come by the house to meet family before we walked over to local restaurant. As we got down the end of my little street (about 30 yds away) he goes are alot of people smoking weed here, sure is a strong smell? Yep sure are buddy, lots of them, especially my Spanish neighbor, he smokes like a maniac


Ha ha ha well played mate


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks dudes  too funny Vnsmkr! The tactic seems to work lol! The good thing is my landlord won't be back any time soon, this was the first time I saw him in a year and he wouldn't have even came over if we didn't have to pump the septic. He said I can stay here as long as needed with no lease until we find a house, so that's awesome


----------



## Mohican (Apr 28, 2016)

Charmed life!

Plants are the best I have seen!


----------



## Macmac124 (Apr 28, 2016)

@AlphaPhase hey bro what do you think about them 27 gallon black n yellow heavy duty totes for my 3x3 table is it too small or do you think its doable


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 29, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Charmed life!
> 
> Plants are the best I have seen!


Thanks brother! I am very happy that we didn't have to do a walk through and I'm all set for a long time before seeing him again, even though he is a really cool dude lol



Macmac124 said:


> @AlphaPhase hey bro what do you think about them 27 gallon black n yellow heavy duty totes for my 3x3 table is it too small or do you think its doable


They work great for 2x4 trays, I reckon it may be a close call for a 3x3 though, but it's worth a shot! See how much you want to flood the tray and use the volume calculator to see how many gallons it would take to fill and if the tote holds enough you'll be fine, just make sure to subtract about 6 gallons because the pump will need to be under water to work, unless you get a bottom draw pump.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 29, 2016)

Well, the harvest is now, there are a couple small mendos in the batch but all in all it seems to have went well! The avg size mendos and the blr have the same wet weight so I'll be running her again, the smell is off the charts, I'll do smoke reports on these babies  

Blr







Mendo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2016)

That last shot is beautiful! I would replace the lighter with something fancy. Silver dollar?

Gotta pose your super models!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 29, 2016)

Alpha bringing the dank bud porn as always! And geez Mo, that's some frosty nug right there too, love the background


----------



## hippy132 (Apr 29, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well, the harvest is now, there are a couple small mendos in the batch but all in all it seems to have went well! The avg size mendos and the blr have the same wet weight so I'll be running her again, the smell is off the charts, I'll do smoke reports on these babies
> 
> Blr
> 
> ...


Looks like a lot of work but primo bud


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 30, 2016)

Mohican said:


> That last shot is beautiful! I would replace the lighter with something fancy. Silver dollar?
> 
> Gotta pose your super models!
> 
> ...


Thanks bro! Awesome pic! I'll try to find some cool things to add to some pics once they're dry  I bought a little photo tent thing I still haven't used, will be perfect to try out finally! 



eastcoastmo said:


> Alpha bringing the dank bud porn as always! And geez Mo, that's some frosty nug right there too, love the background


Thanks bro!  



hippy132 said:


> Looks like a lot of work but primo bud


Thanks brother and you know it, trimming sucks! Worst thing ever lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 30, 2016)

So here's what I ended up with, unfortunately there were 5 runts out of 12, 2 major runts and 3 kinda runts  I even had a couple branches dud out which sucks, but I think it will turn out OK all in all. I wish I could figure out this dud crap, I knew it before I flowered them, I told myself, those 3 look kinda like duds, but I only had a few branches dud out, and a few whole plants just not be up to par. Ffs if I can get a full run in without any plants going funky and all being normal I wouldn't even know what to do with the bud anyway, so whatever lol. I still think I got over a lb (fingers crossed)  the difference between the normal plants and the runts were pretty big though, the runts are 1/3 the size grr


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 30, 2016)

Runt vs regular plants


----------



## papapayne (Apr 30, 2016)

dank work nevertheless! Sucks about the dudding issue, I had hoped the treatment worked for ya


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 30, 2016)

Yeah same here, sorry to hear about the duds bro! Fire looking buds none the less though


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 30, 2016)

papapayne said:


> dank work nevertheless! Sucks about the dudding issue, I had hoped the treatment worked for ya


Thanks bro, what sucks is i never treated this batch, I ended up putting some of the cuts that I knew had issues in with this tray when they were in veg and a week later the plants closest to those plants started looking wierd, it was totally my bad, but since this batch everything has been treated. I did try to treat these for 3 days in early flower but I think it might have been too late  now everything in veg that will be flowered gets the ridomil at clone stage, and it's been keeping everything looking nice, so next batch I flower, if all goes well, I'll be super happy. I did treat the last grow of ghostrider but at the end of veg I went through that problem where the roots grew together on each plant and I had to cut them lol. It's always something! But now it anything goes wrong, I'll know it's just a defeat on beating it. But I have my hopes high because things are looking great 100% for once in veg, much better than the past year or so since I had the dud and I can't see any dud issues yet, so wish me luck!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 30, 2016)

Best of luck bro, hope this lot go smoothly for you


----------



## adower (Apr 30, 2016)

Love the walking dead lighter. Nice pull


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 30, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Best of luck bro, hope this lot go smoothly for you


Thanks man, I'm gonna put 12 into flower tomorrow instead of doing 5 under a light. Im curious if a couple plants I think are duds really are (and if they are it would suck only running the big dud plants, so I figure throw a bunch more in just in case). Fingers crossed, one of these days I'll figure it out lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 1, 2016)

adower said:


> Love the walking dead lighter. Nice pull


Thanks bro, I love the walking dead, I think it's my favorite show, fear twd isn't too bad either but can't wait to see what happened in the last season finale!!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 1, 2016)

Here's what I'm talking about when i say dud branch or dud plant. This is the same strain, both are of the lowest buds on the plant. Left is dud right is normal.  hopefully with this pic everyone can understand if you didn't know what I was talking about when i did mention it


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 1, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks man, I'm gonna put 12 into flower tomorrow instead of doing 5 under a light. Im curious if a couple plants I think are duds really are (and if they are it would suck only running the big dud plants, so I figure throw a bunch more in just in case). Fingers crossed, one of these days I'll figure it out lol


Sounds like a plausible way to attack it mate. If it were me, I probably would've given up by now lol. Your system is so clean too, I'm pretty puzzled how and why it's happening to you...I know you'll figure it out though


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 1, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's what I'm talking about when i say dud branch or dud plant. This is the same strain, both are of the lowest buds on the plant. Left is dud right is normal.  hopefully with this pic everyone can understand if you didn't know what I was talking about when i did mention it
> 
> View attachment 3670349


That's heaps weird hey...very odd indeed!


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 1, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> That's heaps weird hey...very odd indeed!


Super wierd bro, and the dud bud is super doo doo too! Lol, at least it's not happening at a bad rate and causing too much bud itto go to waste, I think my next angle of approach will be putting some mamas outside in the sun and doing organic feeding. There's something about the sun that can restore genetics and boost the immune system, kind of like a factory reset for plants


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 1, 2016)

Sooooooo.... Today our offer was accepted!!!! Now the process of inspections start, I'm stoked!! Woohoo!! Now let's hope this part of the process goes smooth


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 1, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Super wierd bro, and the dud bud is super doo doo too! Lol, at least it's not happening at a bad rate and causing too much bud itto go to waste, I think my next angle of approach will be putting some mamas outside in the sun and doing organic feeding. There's something about the sun that can restore genetics and boost the immune system, kind of like a factory reset for plants


Yeah agreed, the sun can do wondrous things  



AlphaPhase said:


> Sooooooo.... Today our offer was accepted!!!! Now the process of inspections start, I'm stoked!! Woohoo!! Now let's hope this part of the process goes smooth


Holy shit bro, woo hoo!! Massive congrats mate, that is fantastic news


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 1, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Sooooooo.... Today our offer was accepted!!!! Now the process of inspections start, I'm stoked!! Woohoo!! Now let's hope this part of the process goes smooth


AWESOME BROTHER!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## fandango (May 1, 2016)

good news on your new digs...

We missed you at the spring fling...4/23


----------



## adower (May 2, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Sooooooo.... Today our offer was accepted!!!! Now the process of inspections start, I'm stoked!! Woohoo!! Now let's hope this part of the process goes smooth


Congrats. Don't get too excited yet I had a few house fall through because of appraisal and inspections. Hope it works out boss


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 2, 2016)

Much appreciated everyone!!  
Sorry I couldn't make it @fandango we had some house showings to go to and some paper work to take care of that weekend  

@adower thanks bro! And for sure, the inspections are what worries me the most, especially with the drought and this house having a well, I hope the well is finefine, and also the septic. The house itself looks fine, it was built in 93 so shouldn't be too much work that needs to be done (I hope!) I think it will appraise OK it was sold in 2007 right before the housing crash for a hell of a lot more than we offered, so I'm hoping since things are starting to rebound it'll go ok


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 2, 2016)

Got the last batch into flower today. They are a little too big so will see how it goes, I pre-lollipopped them all already, the 4 big ones in the front are the plants I'm worried about, well 3/4 of them, the big black lime on front left is fine and healthy but the 3 mendos I'm not sure about. Figured screw it and let em rip and hope for the best. The rest of the plants are A-OK with nice roots and healthy, the mendos roots aren't that great. There are animal cookies, mendo Breath #2, sherbert, Bubba kush and black lime reserve. Might be one more strain in there but not sure. This will most likely be the last hoorah here, bitter sweet  
  

These gals will be planted into dirt for the outdoor run as soon as I get a chance. There's animal cookies, dosido, spog91, mendo Breath #1, Tahoe og and Blueberry Cookies


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 2, 2016)

Well here's to hoping everything goes smooth with inspections et al and hopefully the next thing we see in these stages is outdoor


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well here's to hoping everything goes smooth with inspections et al and hopefully the next thing we see in these stages is outdoor


Thank you bro, I hope so too! I want to scrog a monster outside so bad!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 2, 2016)

The mendo #1 and animal cookies are at 28 days in today, entering week 5 tomorrow. They are doing well! I'm loving the way some mendos are stacking. The animal cookies looks to be a smaller yielder but she's cruising along nicely for a cookie cut. Starting to get some frost on the mendo and heavy frost on the animals


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 2, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> The mendo #1 and animal cookies are at 28 days in today, entering week 5 tomorrow. They are doing well! I'm loving the way some mendos are stacking. The animal cookies looks to be a smaller yielder but she's cruising along nicely for a cookie cut. Starting to get some frost on the mendo and heavy frost on the animals
> 
> View attachment 3671910 View attachment 3671912 View attachment 3671913


Looking great. Never have asked, but how often do you harvest in your setup now? Split into 2 or 3 "sites" seedlings, veg, flower?


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 2, 2016)

Wheels been turning on what I'm going to do with this tent soon so just racking up the ideas. It will be 2 bulbs hung vertical, but I was kicking ideas around for RDWC, BUT for simplicity purposes I think I'm going to stick with supersoil/ no till in probably 15 gallon pots, maybe 25 gallon


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looking great. Never have asked, but how often do you harvest in your setup now? Split into 2 or 3 "sites" seedlings, veg, flower?


I harvest at least 1x a month, sometimes 2x but right now just 1x. In veg I usually take cuts off the plants I'm going to flower, right before flower, I have x2 8 bulb t5 and each one is over a 2x4 tray. I can fit about 18 full size 24" veg plants comfortable in each tray and I flower 9 per light. Im thinking of getting 1 more 2x4 tray and another t5 for mamas but haven't decided yet. Pretty much every month 18 plants go out to flower, and right before I take 24 cuts. Takes 2 weeks in the cloner to fully root, I give them 7 days to take hold after I transplant, then about 30 days for veg, then repeat. I use the extra cuts I take strictly for cuts and toss the plant, because sometimes I don't want to take clones off a certain plant if it's too small and I want the tops. Pretty simple routine. I love super soil, if only my back could still handle soils and pots on a daily basis I'd probably still be in soil, but hydro has its perks too, especially the ease after its dialed in


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 2, 2016)

You certainly have them dialed in like a mofo!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 2, 2016)

Looking real nice Alpha, real nice!! That mendo is something else, would love to get my hands on some of that  

@Vnsmkr when you say no till, does that mean you pull the plant out and put another one steaight into the same pot? I'd like to go no till now that I'm using organics...


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 2, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Looking real nice Alpha, real nice!! That mendo is something else, would love to get my hands on some of that
> 
> @Vnsmkr when you say no till, does that mean you pull the plant out and put another one steaight into the same pot? I'd like to go no till now that I'm using organics...


Yep except every ~3 runs I will up end my planters into a 55 gallon drum and go back into planter with it so it doesnt compact over time. Plant your cover crop when flower is in final stages, pull your herb up by roots when done, mulch under cover and replant new girls


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep except every ~3 runs I will up end my planters into a 55 gallon drum and go back into planter with it so it doesnt compact over time. Plant your cover crop when flower is in final stages, pull your herb up by roots when done, mulch under cover and replant new girls


Ahhhh cover crop, I have to get something in soon in that case, I've got about 4 weeks to go with my girls. Any suggestions for what to go with? Some kind of clover? Cheers buddy


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 2, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ahhhh cover crop, I have to get something in soon in that case, I've got about 4 weeks to go with my girls. Any suggestions for what to go with? Some kind of clover? Cheers buddy


Any clover is good. I have been using pumpkin shoots lately as they are very fast to grow and edible as well.
Buildasoil's 12 blend cover crop uses these: 


Flax - Carter
Clover - Yellow Sweet 
Clover - White Dutch
Clover - Medium Red
Clover - Crimson
Lentils - Indainhead
Millet - White Proso
Vetch - Hairy
Vetch - Common
Cowpeas - Iron and Clay
Buckwheat - Mancan
Pea - Forage


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Any clover is good. I have been using pumpkin shoots lately as they are very fast to grow and edible as well.
> Buildasoil's 12 blend cover crop uses these:
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me mate, thanks very much for the info!!


----------



## fandango (May 3, 2016)

I am just now setting up Indoor Lights in the garage,my wife wants her #3 bedroom back,so I am moving to the man cave.
Just going to use what I have in stock for lighting...1000w HPS,600w HPS...400w HPs and 2-4x4 trays,1 5x5 tray,3 resevors 
Experiment..
Under the 1000w I will flower 4 plants/net/7 gallon grow bag/first 3" chunky perlite/to the top with hydroton
Under the 600w...16 1 gallon nursery pots/hydroton/net
Not sure what to use under the 400w?

The next wall I want to use the buckets you use
What is that set up made of?


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 4, 2016)

fandango said:


> I am just now setting up Indoor Lights in the garage,my wife wants her #3 bedroom back,so I am moving to the man cave.
> Just going to use what I have in stock for lighting...1000w HPS,600w HPS...400w HPs and 2-4x4 trays,1 5x5 tray,3 resevors
> Experiment..
> Under the 1000w I will flower 4 plants/net/7 gallon grow bag/first 3" chunky perlite/to the top with hydroton
> ...


Could you do a 2 plant scrog under the 400w? I find the less plants the better under a 400w. Or keep it for mums


----------



## fandango (May 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Could you do a 2 plant scrog under the 400w? I find the less plants the better under a 400w. Or keep it for mums


Yes ,how about an 18 gallon rubbermaid 2 plant soil grow?


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 4, 2016)

fandango said:


> Yes ,how about an 18 gallon rubbermaid 2 plant soil grow?


That would work for sure


----------



## ThaMagnificent (May 4, 2016)

Alpha,

For veg do you reccomend using the small rockwool cubes on a flood table or popping them right into the 2gals ebb buckets to veg? Seems like you could fit more on a flood table with the cubes and then pop them right into the buckets with hydroton for flower.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 4, 2016)

fandango said:


> Yes ,how about an 18 gallon rubbermaid 2 plant soil grow?


Jam a divider down the middle of that 18 gallon tote so you have 2x 9 gallon sides and should be perfect


----------



## Macmac124 (May 4, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's what I'm talking about when i say dud branch or dud plant. This is the same strain, both are of the lowest buds on the plant. Left is dud right is normal.  hopefully with this pic everyone can understand if you didn't know what I was talking about when i did mention it
> 
> View attachment 3670349


bro you should try to top then lolipop them girls


----------



## Macmac124 (May 4, 2016)

@AlphaPhase hey ive benn running my table for about a week in a half now the clones look good but when i went to swap the rezs the ph seemed to shoot up in the high 6 range from 5.9 when i started the rez i havent seen any problems plant wise but was just wondering if you kept and eye out for shit like that with the hydroguard and pond zyme being in rez i think its just the bacteria doing it but havent seen a problem with plants yet i remember you saying you dont ph so i havent did anything about it but change the rez after every 4 or 5 day to make sure it doesnt get too high


----------



## Aeroknow (May 4, 2016)

Macmac124 said:


> bro you should try to top then lolipop them girls


I was just pounding some beers with the dude. We are both down with the lollipopping

@AlphaPhase heres the sunset sherbert side in that lil spare room i got going. Exactly 30 days in:
 
Here's a shot of one of the blueberrycookies in that room

@Macmac124


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 4, 2016)

fandango said:


> The next wall I want to use the buckets you use
> What is that set up made of?


I use the active aqua grow flow ebb system, it's already pre-made and ready to rock


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 4, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Alpha,
> 
> For veg do you reccomend using the small rockwool cubes on a flood table or popping them right into the 2gals ebb buckets to veg? Seems like you could fit more on a flood table with the cubes and then pop them right into the buckets with hydroton for flower.


I would do drip system for rockwool, that's what I'm coming to conclusion with, they do OK with flood and drain but much much better with drip systems. You can put the rock wool on hydroton in the ebb buckets though and that would work killer as well


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 4, 2016)

Macmac124 said:


> bro you should try to top then lolipop them girls


I usually do but I got lazy


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 4, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I was just pounding some beers with the dude. We are both down with the lollipopping
> 
> @AlphaPhase heres the sunset sherbert side in that lil spare room i got going. Exactly 30 days in:
> View attachment 3673632 View attachment 3673634
> ...


Holy shit Fort Knox, they are some beautiful plants  i want that blueberry cookies but I'd dare say I'll have to make my own!!


----------



## Aeroknow (May 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Holy shit Fort Knox, they are some beautiful plants  i want that blueberry cookies but I'd dare say I'll have to make my own!!


Holy shit is this blueberrycookies(blueberrydieselXplatinumcookies) hella loud. It reeks!l more than any strain I can remember.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 4, 2016)

Macmac124 said:


> @AlphaPhase hey ive benn running my table for about a week in a half now the clones look good but when i went to swap the rezs the ph seemed to shoot up in the high 6 range from 5.9 when i started the rez i havent seen any problems plant wise but was just wondering if you kept and eye out for shit like that with the hydroguard and pond zyme being in rez i think its just the bacteria doing it but havent seen a problem with plants yet i remember you saying you dont ph so i havent did anything about it but change the rez after every 4 or 5 day to make sure it doesnt get too high


I always pH, I monitor pH every few days and adjust, 5.5-6.2ph is where I like to keep it, I never really change my res often, maybe every 4 weeks. It's natural for pH to go up the first 4 days or so, it will rise due to chlorine and other stuff evaporating, my tap water comes out at about 6.2-6.4 and is 7.2 after 4 days, hope this helps!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 4, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Holy shit is this blueberrycookies(blueberrydieselXplatinumcookies) hella loud. It reeks!


Doesn't surprise me one bit mate, all the blueberry crosses I've run have stunk out my whole house! Put some diesel and cookies with it and it must be louder than a death metal concert in the cool winters air!


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 4, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I was just pounding some beers with the dude. We are both down with the lollipopping
> 
> @AlphaPhase heres the sunset sherbert side in that lil spare room i got going. Exactly 30 days in:
> View attachment 3673632 View attachment 3673634
> ...


Fuck yeah! I can't wait to flower out the Blueberry Cookies outdoor, the thing grows like a freaking beast! Definitely more Blueberry in that gene  here's mine for outdoor I cant wait


----------



## Aeroknow (May 4, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Fuck yeah! I can't wait to flower out the Blueberry Cookies outdoor, the thing grows like a freaking beast! Definitely more Blueberry in that gene  here's mine for outdoor I cant wait
> View attachment 3673665


It grows colas 
I'll bring by a finished sample in a couple days.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 4, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> It grows colas
> I'll bring by a finished sample in a couple days.


Hell yeah bro can't wait to try it, the hardiness reminds me of cherry pie like super big stems and so many nodes that explode  I wanted to flower it out but it wasn't topped yet so figure it would do awesome in the sun if I get a place


----------



## ThaMagnificent (May 5, 2016)

Im just thinking how to save space on my 3x3 flood table. I can just about fit 12 of those ebb buckets on at a time so i wanted to see if I could fit more and then plop them in the buckets for flower


----------



## fandango (May 5, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I was just pounding some beers with the dude. We are both down with the lollipopping
> 
> @AlphaPhase heres the sunset sherbert side in that lil spare room i got going. Exactly 30 days in:
> View attachment 3673632 View attachment 3673634
> ...


Looking good,
What are the details on your grodan slabs and cube on top...pump size too


----------



## Aeroknow (May 5, 2016)

fandango said:


> Looking good,
> What are the details on your grodan slabs and cube on top...pump size too


Thx bro!
They are 3x3x2.5" cubes on top of 4x6x36" slabs. 3 plants per slab.
I'm using basket drip stakes(one per plant), so quite a bit of gph is needed. This particular setup, i'm using 3-585gph ecoplus bottom draw pumps to water 48 sites, run to waste, in 2-4'x8' trays. 3 DE's are the lighting.
It only takes a little less than 60 seconds for runoff to begin coming out the bottoms, so I run it for 2 minutes right when lights come on. I've seen no need to feed them more than the one time per light cycle.
I haven't rocked the slabs in probably about 13 or so years, and I'm liking the results


----------



## fandango (May 5, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Thx bro!
> They are 3x3x2.5" cubes on top of 4x6x36" slabs. 3 plants per slab.
> I'm using basket drip stakes(one per plant), so quite a bit of gph is needed. This particular setup, i'm using 3-585gph ecoplus bottom draw pumps to water 48 sites, run to waste, in 2-4'x8' trays. 3 DE's are the lighting.
> It only takes a little less than 60 seconds for runoff to begin coming out the bottoms, so I run it for 2 minutes right when lights come on. I've seen no need to feed them more than the one time per light cycle.
> I haven't rocked the slabs in probably about 13 or so years, and I'm liking the results


Very Cool set up...

I have a 5x5 tray under the 1000W triplexxx/8"ducted.
If I did my math right,should I run 12 plants?
And do a single 585gph?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 5, 2016)

fandango said:


> Very Cool set up...
> 
> I have a 5x5 tray under the 1000W triplexxx/8"ducted.
> If I did my math right,should I run 12 plants?
> And do a single 585gph?


Actually each 585gph is doing 16 plants
There's 3 of those pumps doing a total of 48 plants
I like the sound of 5 slabs with 3 plants each, for a single 4x4 tray. You wouldnmt need to veg that long at all that way. Maybe 6-8" tall, topped once? Or not 
Also, those pumps I mentioned are way better than the cheaper active aqua ones


----------



## fandango (May 5, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Actually each 585gph is doing 16 plants
> There's 3 of those pumps doing a total of 48 plants
> I like the sound of 5 slabs with 3 plants each, for a single 4x4 tray. You wouldnmt need to veg that long at all that way. Maybe 6-8" tall, topped once? Or not
> Also, those pumps I mentioned are way better than the cheaper active aqua ones


Dang DE lights at my local Hydro shop are 600 bucks


----------



## Aeroknow (May 5, 2016)

fandango said:


> Dang DE lights at my local Hydro shop are 600 bucks


I get them for 500 

Tell them to give you a break!


----------



## fandango (May 5, 2016)

fandango said:


> Yes ,how about an 18 gallon rubbermaid 2 plant soil grow?


I went with 4- 7 gallon smart pots/4" Perlite in the bottom and the rest filled with hydroton


----------



## ThaMagnificent (May 7, 2016)

Alpha,

Im about 3 weeks from seed. What do you think?


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 8, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Alpha,
> 
> Im about 3 weeks from seed. What do you think?


They look behind schedule tbh
How often are you watering
How hot is the temp at canopy level
What light are you using
What ec and pH are you feeding them


Here's day 14 and day 21 using that same system, I hand water seedlings for about a week until a few roots come out of the pot, usually 1x a day or so (I use rapid rooters to start the seed in). I use about 70w of lighting until they are a few inches tall. Then when I see roots I put them in the flood tray at about 700ppm or 1ec for a week, flooding every 6 hrs using 200w of t5 lights at about 24" above the plants.. then 1000ppm (1.4ec) around week 3 flooding every 4 hrs when they are well established, using 400w of t5 lighting at around 16" above the plants.. When they get big, the light of t5 can be really close, like 8". . PH 5.6-6.0

Day 14


Day 21


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 8, 2016)

This is how big I let them get with hand watering only before I put them in the flood tray, using the rapid rooters. This is maybe a week or or old. 

You'll get the hang of it magnificent, it'll take some tweaking and a learning curve. I just switched to rockwool so I feel your pain


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 8, 2016)

Well, the house i wanted had a bad well  the well goes dry in the summer and I just don't want to have to ever deal with that, I never really thought about wells being bad since I lived in NY forever and wells were great everywhere.. Its something I'll need to take into consideration now and make sure it's good in the house search  oh well - no pun intended 

Im buying a couple double ended lights to ease my pain and start the upgrade for when I do move.. Figure might as well get the equipment now since I'll need it later.. And just grow a little until I find something. Will be doing just 2 double ended lights on rotation, which 2 DE lights are equivalent to 3 1000w lights, so less electric but more power! Can't complain  

My grows have kind of been neglected and after switching to rockwool I'm having a learning curve.. I've thrown out a couple dozen plants so far and might throw out another tray if I can get them looking healthy in 7 days. I've taken an oath to myself that I will not flower any deficient plants again, it's just not worth it to me and just too stressful getting a sub par end product  my mendo Breath and black lime grow barely got a lb, if that, most likely 13.5 zips. It's because the plants weren't that healthy going into flower and that's one of the worst grows I can remember.. The buds are good at least but I need to start getting back on track like things used to be 

So I got some healthy clones in the cloner now. 
 

I have a tray of rooted cuts I'm trying to baby the best I can to avoid any bs deficiency or burning.. They are going OK for now so wish them luck.. 
 
And i have these I'll probably throw away if they don't get green and impress me in a week. I'm not sure what's up with them but I'm guessing its a watering issue /salt buildup, I'm at the point where it's probably better to grow the other cuts above out for flower and cull them 
 

Which ever 15 plants are the best will be flowered under the new double ended light in a month or so. Kind of pulling my hair out lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 8, 2016)

fandango said:


> Dang DE lights at my local Hydro shop are 600 bucks


Check out eBay for nanolux de fixtures, 370$ no tax and free shipping, they have WiFi capabilities to control all sorts of stuff and go to 1215w. Seem to be good, I just ordered one and will let ya know how it is


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 8, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Check out eBay for nanolux de fixtures, 370$ no tax and free shipping, they have WiFi capabilities to control all sorts of stuff and go to 1215w. Seem to be good, I just ordered one and will let ya know how it is


I'll look them up now, but what exactly are DE lights? Replace HPS? Chomping at the bit to get working so I can get my tent setup


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 8, 2016)

I see, double ended. Looks similar to a gavita?

Going to start out vertical and see what I can do with that in addition to my rooftop plants. 20 gallon no tills


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 8, 2016)

Did the house you got accepted for, fall through? Or did you pull out before because of the well? 

That sucks about the yield of the BLR and mendo man, they looked damn good too  

Hope you can get your clones sorted mate, must be doing your head in!!


----------



## ThaMagnificent (May 8, 2016)

Yea bro i messed up. I put them in buckets too soon and started flooding right away. Totally skipped hand watering. I got them under a 6 bulb 4ft flooding every 6hrs with .8ec. I noticed them really recovering the last 2 days so i just jumped the gun.


When do you top and clone?


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I'll look them up now, but what exactly are DE lights? Replace HPS? Chomping at the bit to get working so I can get my tent setup





Vnsmkr said:


> I see, double ended. Looks similar to a gavita?
> 
> Going to start out vertical and see what I can do with that in addition to my rooftop plants. 20 gallon no tills


Yeah they are similar do gavita, pretty much the same but different brand. They get wicked hot though so you need at least 3' above the plant at all times and they can't be run vertical, but I see people are pulling 3+ lbs a light with them, like holy Jesus!

Man, you're lucky, I want a roof top grow! You're gonna kill it with all that sun


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 8, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Did the house you got accepted for, fall through? Or did you pull out before because of the well?
> 
> That sucks about the yield of the BLR and mendo man, they looked damn good too
> 
> Hope you can get your clones sorted mate, must be doing your head in!!


We pulled out of the deal when we were getting inspections together, then they decided to finally disclose the info about the water well that runs dry every year  we called around well service companies trying our best to get some good news, but they said that area is hard to drill and no guarantee to find water, would be 10000$ minimum if they found water on the first time drilling, and the price just goes up every time if they have to keep drilling  - it sucks about the yield for sure, the buds are sooooooo dank though, just something went wrong somewhere along, I was thinking about culling them before flower because I could tell some had issues, but decided to just flower them.. But the grow and yield also made me realize I shouldn't flower any plants that have issues from now on and only put healthy vigorous plants in to flower. I have some beautiful monsters I just put into flower earlier in the week and my God I almost forgot how they grow in flower when healthy, just so vibrant and I miss that type of growth so its just a lesson I learned to get any issues sorted out before flower, no matter how long it takes, it'll be worth it to get things back on track. I've treated all my veg plants with some pesticides to rule out bug problems, and will continue to monitor growth from now on so I can finally pin point what's going wrong, sorry for the rant lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 8, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Yea bro i messed up. I put them in buckets too soon and started flooding right away. Totally skipped hand watering. I got them under a 6 bulb 4ft flooding every 6hrs with .8ec. I noticed them really recovering the last 2 days so i just jumped the gun.
> 
> 
> When do you top and clone?


No biggy bro they'll recover. Little plants don't need too much water at all, they just need to grow roots so they can start eating nutes, once they get some roots and starting to grow nicely, then they can get more watering and all the good stuff  

I top clones after they are rooted and growing a little bit, let some new growth grow, then when there's about 8 nodes I'll top them, then I'll continue to top them every 10 days or so to create a bush. Seedlings I like to top on the 4th or 5th true node, basically after they have grown 4 sets of leaves


----------



## fandango (May 8, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Thx bro!
> They are 3x3x2.5" cubes on top of 4x6x36" slabs. 3 plants per slab.
> I'm using basket drip stakes(one per plant), so quite a bit of gph is needed. This particular setup, i'm using 3-585gph ecoplus bottom draw pumps to water 48 sites, run to waste, in 2-4'x8' trays. 3 DE's are the lighting.
> It only takes a little less than 60 seconds for runoff to begin coming out the bottoms, so I run it for 2 minutes right when lights come on. I've seen no need to feed them more than the one time per light cycle.
> I haven't rocked the slabs in probably about 13 or so years, and I'm liking the results


I just picked up the same set up,as far as the cubes and slabs goes.Where did you slit the bottom slab plastic?


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 8, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> We pulled out of the deal when we were getting inspections together, then they decided to finally disclose the info about the water well that runs dry every year  we called around well service companies trying our best to get some good news, but they said that area is hard to drill and no guarantee to find water, would be 10000$ minimum if they found water on the first time drilling, and the price just goes up every time if they have to keep drilling  - it sucks about the yield for sure, the buds are sooooooo dank though, just something went wrong somewhere along, I was thinking about culling them before flower because I could tell some had issues, but decided to just flower them.. But the grow and yield also made me realize I shouldn't flower any plants that have issues from now on and only put healthy vigorous plants in to flower. I have some beautiful monsters I just put into flower earlier in the week and my God I almost forgot how they grow in flower when healthy, just so vibrant and I miss that type of growth so its just a lesson I learned to get any issues sorted out before flower, no matter how long it takes, it'll be worth it to get things back on track. I've treated all my veg plants with some pesticides to rule out bug problems, and will continue to monitor growth from now on so I can finally pin point what's going wrong, sorry for the rant lol


Fair enough bro, I wouldn't go through with it too, if the inspections didnt go well. Good on you for trying hey! 
I'm sure you'll be back into the big yields again soon bro, sounds like you know whats going on


----------



## Aeroknow (May 8, 2016)

fandango said:


> I just picked up the same set up,as far as the cubes and slabs goes.Where did you slit the bottom slab plastic?


This is the jig I made to cut the 3"x3" holes for the cubes that sit on top of the slabs. On it I marked with a sharpie where I cut the corners on the bottom of slabs. But for the most part, I just eyeball and snip. Just snip with scissors.


----------



## fandango (May 8, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> We pulled out of the deal when we were getting inspections together, then they decided to finally disclose the info about the water well that runs dry every year  we called around well service companies trying our best to get some good news, but they said that area is hard to drill and no guarantee to find water, would be 10000$ minimum if they found water on the first time drilling, and the price just goes up every time if they have to keep drilling  - it sucks about the yield for sure, the buds are sooooooo dank though, just something went wrong somewhere along, I was thinking about culling them before flower because I could tell some had issues, but decided to just flower them.. But the grow and yield also made me realize I shouldn't flower any plants that have issues from now on and only put healthy vigorous plants in to flower. I have some beautiful monsters I just put into flower earlier in the week and my God I almost forgot how they grow in flower when healthy, just so vibrant and I miss that type of growth so its just a lesson I learned to get any issues sorted out before flower, no matter how long it takes, it'll be worth it to get things back on track. I've treated all my veg plants with some pesticides to rule out bug problems, and will continue to monitor growth from now on so I can finally pin point what's going wrong, sorry for the rant lol


The counter guy at Kirks Hydro was telling me he runs low on water in the summer,1 load of water from a water truck cost him 300 bucks.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 8, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Fair enough bro, I wouldn't go through with it too, if the inspections didnt go well. Good on you for trying hey!
> I'm sure you'll be back into the big yields again soon bro, sounds like you know whats going on


It's a bummer but life always throws curve balls so it's OK  and thanks bro, I really do think I got things figured out now, I know it's probably too early to say, but I talked to @Aeroknow and he is very knowledgeable about rockwool. We think it's a watering issue (story of my life lol). We think I haven't been watering with enough water when it's time to water. I measured some runoff of some clones I threw out and it was 1500ppm+, so I wasn't flushing out the nutes enough and was getting build up. I watered heavily last night though and everything already looks better! New growth galore


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 8, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> This is the jig I made to cut the 3"x3" holes for the cubes that sit on top of the slabs. On it I marked with a sharpie where I cut the corners on the bottom of slabs. But for the most part, I just eyeball and snip. Just snip with scissors.
> View attachment 3676841


What's your slab gurney look like? I may try slabs when I move as we talked about, not sure yet but they seem legit  if I can get this 3x2 cube on hydroton figured out I'll probably stick with that but if I keep running into issues it'll be slabs fo sho


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 8, 2016)

fandango said:


> The counter guy at Kirks Hydro was telling me he runs low on water in the summer,1 load of water from a water truck cost him 300 bucks.


I believe it, there's a lot of low yielding wells where I am, in the valley it seems to be good though but up higher many go dry. My estimate for water delivery to the house I wanted was only $140, but that's for 3000 gallons, I'd use that every month so I definitely don't want an extra bill that high, and especially if I have a well. The perks of a well is free water! Lol. I just wouldn't want to deal with water delivery right by where I'd be growing trees, it would just make me paranoid. I know 140$ isn't a month in the long run, but I'm really a penny pincher and I save as much as I can, I hate unneeded expenses


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 9, 2016)

So I got some sunset sherbert x gg4 beans today, for now they'll be called gluebert lol. I'm gonna pop a couple today and 1 pet cemetery. Going to see if I can nail the germination in rockwool and get them vegging proper before I pop more, so if something bad happens I don't kill them all lol. 
 
Here's some sweet new vibrant vigorous hydro growth Ive long missed on some clones since I douched them with lots of water yesterday  fingers crossed the rockwool experiment heads in the right direction now


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 9, 2016)

Life does throw a lot of curveballs hey, had quite a few recently myself, it's how we get up and keep going that makes us stronger  
I'm sure with Aero helping you out, you'll have the rockwool method sorted in no time!! Good work with the glubert too, sounds like a pretty killer strain!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 9, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Life does throw a lot of curveballs hey, had quite a few recently myself, it's how we get up and keep going that makes us stronger
> I'm sure with Aero helping you out, you'll have the rockwool method sorted in no time!! Good work with the glubert too, sounds like a pretty killer strain!!


You got that right brother, I hope your curve balls were hit out of the park and are gone! Aeroknow definitely knows a lot about the hydro stuff I don't know much about so it's great to have him help for sure. Basically, anything in a medium indoor for me is foreign lol, I really like medium less growing, with no medium at all, just something to anchor the plants down, so anything more than a 3" net pot of hydroton can give me trouble lol. I wish there was an efficient way to veg and flower with no media but after a couple years of trial and error I think I'll have it compromise with the rockwool


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 9, 2016)

Here's what I'm all about, Dwc, suspended pots 36 plants per 3.5x3.5 tray and organic outdoor beasts  one of these days I'll get back on track when I have the space to do things how I want, but until then I'll adapt 

These are old pics 

My 3x3 sog trays 
 

3 week old Dwc mamas 
 

One plant from the 36 plant sog tray (2.5zips) 
 

Outdoor girl just hitting flower with her hole dug with a backhoe  
 

Some outdoor starters 
 


Man, I miss it all so much


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 9, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> You got that right brother, I hope your curve balls were hit out of the park and are gone! Aeroknow definitely knows a lot about the hydro stuff I don't know much about so it's great to have him help for sure. Basically, anything in a medium indoor for me is foreign lol, I really like medium less growing, with no medium at all, just something to anchor the plants down, so anything more than a 3" net pot of hydroton can give me trouble lol. I wish there was an efficient way to veg and flower with no media but after a couple years of trial and error I think I'll have it compromise with the rockwool


Cheers brother, I'm still here so I've done my best to hit em out of the park! Been a really hard slog though and my health has taken a bit of a battering. Whilever the sun shines, I'll keep going  

Lol, you do it so much better than most bro, it's a pleasure to watch! And Aeroknow definitely knows his stuff, he's a great asset to have mate


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 9, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Cheers brother, I'm still here so I've done my best to hit em out of the park! Been a really hard slog though and my health has taken a bit of a battering. Whilever the sun shines, I'll keep going
> 
> Lol, you do it so much better than most bro, it's a pleasure to watch! And Aeroknow definitely knows his stuff, he's a great asset to have mate


Hey bro, we're all here for a reason, I can relate health issues suck! But all I know is every day we get up is a fresh start for a better day and when it gets so bad, then only thing left is getting better  just remember that after a dark night, there's always a bright day after my man


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 9, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey bro, we're all here for a reason, I can relate health issues suck! But all I know is every day we get up is a fresh start for a better day and when it gets so bad, then only thing left is getting better  just remember that after a dark night, there's always a bright day after my man


Thanks brother, they are some very kind and true words, I really appreciate it


----------



## Aeroknow (May 9, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> What's your slab gurney look like? I may try slabs when I move as we talked about, not sure yet but they seem legit  if I can get this 3x2 cube on hydroton figured out I'll probably stick with that but if I keep running into issues it'll be slabs fo sho


Nothing special, just a piece of plywood the same size as one of the slabs(6"x36")


----------



## Aeroknow (May 9, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I believe it, there's a lot of low yielding wells where I am, in the valley it seems to be good though but up higher many go dry. My estimate for water delivery to the house I wanted was only $140, but that's for 3000 gallons, I'd use that every month so I definitely don't want an extra bill that high, and especially if I have a well. The perks of a well is free water! Lol. I just wouldn't want to deal with water delivery right by where I'd be growing trees, it would just make me paranoid. I know 140$ isn't a month in the long run, but I'm really a penny pincher and I save as much as I can, I hate unneeded expenses


Those water delivery guys deal with growers everyday. You would be nothing special to them. But I personally wouldn't be down with that issue either.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 9, 2016)

@fandango

I use kabob sticks to pin the blocks onto the slabs. In the pics you can see what I do. Use two of them and angle them in through the cube and into the slab. Not 100% necessary, but it makes sure none accidentally get moved while they are trying to sink roots in. You can remove them in 2 weeks. Or not lol
This is another little room I got going at my other house. These ghostriders at 10 days in, were only about 4" - 6" tall, untopped, and put on the slabs and put right into flower. I can't believe the growth. I haven't seen growth like that since I used to grow in my tubes


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @fandango
> 
> I use kabob sticks to pin the blocks into the slabs. In the pics you can see what I do. Use two of them and angle them in through the cube and into the slab. Not 100% necessary, but it makes sure none accidentally get moved while they are trying to sink roots in. You can remove them in 2 weeks. Or not lol
> This is another little room I got going at my other house. These ghostriders at 10 days in, were only about 5" - 6" tall, untopped, and put on the slabs and put right into flower. I can't believe the growth. I haven't seen growth like that since I used to grow in my tubes
> ...


Healthy ass plants in those slabs


----------



## fandango (May 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @fandango
> 
> I use kabob sticks to pin the blocks onto the slabs. In the pics you can see what I do. Use two of them and angle them in through the cube and into the slab. Not 100% necessary, but it makes sure none accidentally get moved while they are trying to sink roots in. You can remove them in 2 weeks. Or not lol
> This is another little room I got going at my other house. These ghostriders at 10 days in, were only about 4" - 6" tall, untopped, and put on the slabs and put right into flower. I can't believe the growth. I haven't seen growth like that since I used to grow in my tubes
> ...


Now that is engineering!
Where is the sweet spot for the ppm?


----------



## fandango (May 9, 2016)

Calaveras County is making a move on regulations.
Proposed ordinance coming in 45 days.
commercial permit 5000 dollars
caregiver 200 dollars
personal 100 dollars


----------



## Aeroknow (May 9, 2016)

fandango said:


> Now that is engineering!
> Where is the sweet spot for the ppm?


I always end up at 1.6-1.8 EC on every setup i do. Start at half that, work my way up to it. On my meters that use the .7, that is 1100sh to 1250ish ppm.


----------



## Mohican (May 9, 2016)

Wow! I would love to see you grow out some of my crosses!


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 9, 2016)

fandango said:


> Calaveras County is making a move on regulations.
> Proposed ordinance coming in 45 days.
> commercial permit 5000 dollars
> caregiver 200 dollars
> personal 100 dollars


Where abouts is Calaveras County in location to butte County


----------



## Aeroknow (May 9, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Where abouts is Calaveras County in location to butte County


Far away bro
When I lived in Stockton, I spent allot of time over in Calaveras Co


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Far away bro
> When I lived in Stockton, I spent allot of time over in Calaveras Co


Bummer  5k for a commercial license is Hella cheap


----------



## a mongo frog (May 9, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Bummer  5k for a commercial license is Hella cheap


Will this alloy patient to patient donations or do the gardeners have to hustle dispensaries?


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 9, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Will this alloy patient to patient donations or do the gardeners have to hustle dispensaries?


I wish I knew, @fandango might know. I do know that when I read the rules for recreational mj in cali when the law is passed, the grower can not sell it at all, it will need to go to a vendor and then the vendor needs to sell it to the dispensaries. Soooo much middle men will be involved. You'll need separate license to grow, transport, vend and sell, and I'm pretty sure you can only have 1 license, maybe 2


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 9, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I wish I knew, @fandango might know. I do know that when I read the rules for recreational mj in cali when the law is passed, the grower can not sell it at all, it will need to go to a vendor and then the vendor needs to sell it to the dispensaries. Soooo much middle men will be involved. You'll need separate license to grow, transport, vend and sell, and I'm pretty sure you can only have 1 license, maybe 2


 Yep make it complicated they will. ALL about the money my friend. Most of us never truly will be legal, fuck em


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep make it complicated they will. ALL about the money my friend. Most of us never truly will be legal, fuck em


Totally agree bro, it's so dumb


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 9, 2016)

Black lime reserve all trimmed up. Best smelling plant ever!! Straight lime and fuel


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 9, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Black lime reserve all trimmed up. Best smelling plant ever!! Straight lime and fuel
> 
> View attachment 3677616


licking my lips


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 9, 2016)

Mendo Breath #2 all trimmed up. Smells great and super dense


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 9, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Wow! I would love to see you grow out some of my crosses!


What crosses ya got going brother?


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 9, 2016)

Day 35 mendo Breath #1 and animal cookies - the other day I went out to check on them and the pump failed so they were completed flooded for who knows how long, at least a full day, but they seem to be doing ok


Animal cookies


Mendo Breath


Day 7 for the grow I'm calling the kitchen sink. Bubba kush, sherbert, blue petrol, mendo #2, black lime reserve, and I believe Tahoe and something else I can't remember lol - hoping I can get a some what full canopy



The black lime is crushing it in there and stretching like a mad man


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 9, 2016)

Daaaamn, looking fat as always brother, that animal looks dense, as does the mendo!! I love the kitchen sink grow too, lots of good variety in there


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 9, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Daaaamn, looking fat as always brother, that animal looks dense, as does the mendo!! I love the kitchen sink grow too, lots of good variety in there


The animal is sooooooo dense it's crazy! The buds are much smaller than I'm used to but I think it makes up for it in the density department  shouldn't be any leaf to trim come harvest time (I hope lol)


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 9, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> The animal is sooooooo dense it's crazy! The buds are much smaller than I'm used to but I think it makes up for it in the density department  shouldn't be any leaf to trim come harvest time (I hope lol)


That's awesome bro, less trimming is always a welcomed outcome


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 9, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> That's awesome bro, less trimming is always a welcomed outcome


Ha ha ha, I would definitely rather have weed to trim than none yet ready and be out


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ha ha ha, I would definitely rather have weed to trim than none yet ready and be out


Ha ha you got me there bro, I would also prefer to have buds than none at all


----------



## ThaMagnificent (May 9, 2016)

Alpha,

Anything on the table to cover the roots or just let them go? I know you used hydroto but it turned into a mess


----------



## fandango (May 9, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Where abouts is Calaveras County in location to butte County


Look at an area called Mountain Ranch,it is about 1 hour from the 99 fwy and exit hwy 12


----------



## fandango (May 9, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I wish I knew, @fandango might know. I do know that when I read the rules for recreational mj in cali when the law is passed, the grower can not sell it at all, it will need to go to a vendor and then the vendor needs to sell it to the dispensaries. Soooo much middle men will be involved. You'll need separate license to grow, transport, vend and sell, and I'm pretty sure you can only have 1 license, maybe 2


Not sure on all the rules the board is laying out at this time,but to qualify for this emergency ordinace you need time stamped photos to prove you are a current grower in Calaveras.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 9, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Alpha,
> 
> Anything on the table to cover the roots or just let them go? I know you used hydroto but it turned into a mess


I'd advice just filling the extra space with empty pots, just to keep most of the light off the tray, once they get a decent size the canopy will keep the light out. I guess it's not needed, but it can lead to issues sometimes, mainly the light hits the roots and can stunt the root which opens up a door for root rot which I just try to avoid as much as possible


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 9, 2016)

fandango said:


> Look at an area called Mountain Ranch,it is about 1 hour from the 99 fwy and exit hwy 12


I'm out by chico, trying to find something within a 45 mile radius once my fiance works in Chico. I did talk to her about the possibility of transferring to a different town in a couple years though and she's up for it. I figure we will have to go wherever the new laws takes us because I don't foresee butte County having much of anything going on when the laws do change  love this county other than its dumb current laws though


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 9, 2016)

Here's some baby root porn! During my experiments , I think I found a great way to transplant the macro plugs into the rw blocks. So far I've tried filling the gap with rockwool mini cubes, some organic soil and just pressing the seams closed around the plug to cover the hole. It looks like the organic dirt is the winner  it seems to give them a boost after transplant as well! 

Here's a pic of the gap I'm talking about that needs to be filled or closed off. Makes no sense that they make these plugs that don't fit better into the rockwool blocks haha


----------



## fandango (May 10, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'm out by chico, trying to find something within a 45 mile radius once my fiance works in Chico. I did talk to her about the possibility of transferring to a different town in a couple years though and she's up for it. I figure we will have to go wherever the new laws takes us because I don't foresee butte County having much of anything going on when the laws do change  love this county other than its dumb current laws though


That be a long way north of us...154 miles


----------



## fandango (May 10, 2016)

The thing is,if you can grow 99 plants,and pull about a pound...I guess you can net a good deal of cash per season...with your talent I'd guess you could pull 400 pounds dry


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 10, 2016)

@AlphaPhase, that moron trolls around on here day and night talking shit......thats all he does as a matter of fact.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 10, 2016)

fandango said:


> The thing is,if you can grow 99 plants,and pull about a pound...I guess you can net a good deal of cash per season...with your talent I'd guess you could pull 400 pounds dry


Oh man that makes me drool lol. I SO wish I could have 99, the last time I had 99 was at least 7 years ago I think, I miss it so much


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @AlphaPhase, that moron trolls around on here day and night talking shit......thats all he does as a matter of fact.


For real brother!! It's damn comical, but much more irritating! Like, how the hell do people like that even exist ugh. No skin off my back as they say, I know he's just full of it and hasn't a clue of the true real world, that's for sure


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 10, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh man that makes me drool lol. I SO wish I could have 99, the last time I had 99 was at least 7 years ago I think, I miss it so much


I am trying to get to 49, just need supplies


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 10, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> For real brother!! It's damn comical, but much more irritating! Like, how the hell do people like that even exist ugh. No skin off my back as they say, I know he's just full of it and hasn't a clue of the true real world, that's for sure


Fucking waste of oxygen for real. I'll be honest, it fucking pisses in my cheerios that some people are like that....what the fuck


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I am trying to get to 49, just need supplies


Hell yeah bro! That would be killer too!!! Shit I got 6 planted for now for outdoor lol, we just put another offer back on on the house that reminds me of a castle  I figure it can't hurt, there isn't anything else on the market anyway. even tho we haven't found a place yet I'm getting prepared 




Vnsmkr said:


> Fucking waste of oxygen for real. I'll be honest, it fucking pisses in my cheerios that some people are like that....what the fuck


You're telling me bro, I have never come across a person that flip flops more than hillary Clinton, it's like a watching a Trainwreck. It pisses me off too, but I know he's either joking or mentally dillsuional, there's no other option that's for sure


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 11, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah bro! That would be killer too!!! Shit I got 6 planted for now for outdoor lol, we just put another offer back on on the house that reminds me of a castle  I figure it can't hurt, there isn't anything else on the market anyway. even tho we haven't found a place yet I'm getting prepared
> View attachment 3678670
> 
> 
> You're telling me bro, I have never come across a person that flip flops more than hillary Clinton, it's like a watching a Trainwreck. It pisses me off too, but I know he's either joking or mentally dillsuional, there's no other option that's for sure


Who is this waste of space? Can I troll him? Ha ha


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Who is this waste of space? Can I troll him? Ha ha


No worries brother. Just some douche bag that I usually ignore. He was saying that because I've been on social security disability for 2 years I'm basically a piece of shit.. Even though I'm working to get off from it as soon as I can and the doctor gives me the ok on it. It's funny because usually he's all for welfare, except since mine isn't really welfare, its social security (which we pay into every week in taxes, which pays for when or if we get old or get seriously injured) so it's basically the money I paid in while working, I get back now because I'm injured.. I don't get that guy at all. He thinks it's OK for illegal immigrants to get welfare, but it's not OK for me to collect my taxed income back when I'm injured smh . Oh and also he will twist any words you say and create a crazy sentence that isn't even close to the truth. Then you prove him wrong on every single thing he said, then he twists more words around, it's psychotic.

Oh, and the funny thing is, he is 100% politically correct and a Democrat. Which makes zero sense on this whole subject lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 11, 2016)

Winner winner chicken dinner, I got my veg back on track! Got the nice green but not too green of over nitrogen Fert and silky growth going on 
  
Also the pet cemetery bean popped in 24 hrs, still waiting for the gg4 x sherberts but I'm sure they'll pop soon


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 11, 2016)

I was thinking of sending him messages on the minute when I'm awake as it would be when he is sleeping, you stupid cunt, you stupid cunt, you stupid cunt, you stupid cunt, you stupid cunt, you stupid cunt. Who would bow out first? He'd probably report me though....


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I was thinking of sending him messages on the minute when I'm awake as it would be when he is sleeping, you stupid cunt, you stupid cunt, you stupid cunt, you stupid cunt, you stupid cunt, you stupid cunt. Who would bow out first? He'd probably report me though....


Lmao that would be great but you're probably right, he's like the head dudes nephew or something, so he gets to do and say anything and it doesn't matter. Smh. Sucks people like that are allowed to be here because they are family of the mods, but if someone says something wrong to them you get the boot. What's even funnier is they keep all the user names from everyone banned, or people that made a new user name and wanted to delete the old one, just so it looks like a million people are still here. It's people like him that make people leave, but I'm hanging on strong, that's why I made this thread so I try to stay away from those types of people lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 11, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lmao that would be great but you're probably right, he's like the head dudes nephew or something, so he gets to do and say anything and it doesn't matter. Smh. Sucks people like that are allowed to be here because they are family of the mods, but if someone says something wrong to them you get the boot. What's even funnier is they keep all the user names from everyone banned, or people that made a new user name and wanted to delete the old one, just so it looks like a million people are still here. It's people like him that make people leave, but I'm hanging on strong, that's why I made this thread so I try to stay away from those types of people lol


Same as me bro. Thats why I made my thread and I USUALLY only visit that and other select threads but have been bored lately.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 11, 2016)

Ah fuck bro, the guy sounds like a real fuck stain on society! You certainly don't come across like a welfare cheat bro, anything but! How can he be all for immigrants getting welfare but not hard working people who have paid taxes...what a dickhead! Best to try and ignore him hey. Out of interest, what thread is this in? 

As for your veg girls, looking marvelous as always! Glad to hear its going well now mate


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Same as me bro. Thats why I made my thread and I USUALLY only visit that and other select threads but have been bored lately.


Me too bro, me too. I sometimes post some questions I have about the world to get an idea of where people are at in the political world, but I swear bro, that douch is ALWAYS showing up! Like, thing are going good, people sharing opinions, which is perfect because I love different views and opinions on things.. But then that mofo bro!! Like there is no civil conversation with him, no opinion is OK unless it's his view. AND what I just learned, he changes his views 100% when he is trolling!!! Like, that dude is so liberal, 100% for social security, welfare, all of that, but the money I paid for social security and am using since I broke my back isn't OK? Like wtf! It's my damn money anyway! Then he makes up shit out of no where, it's completely insane, lmao, I couldn't help but show a few people his posts because it was so off the wall about me lol. We got a big laugh but it pisses me off at the same time there are people like that out voting and even allowed to voice thier opinion. Freedom of speech, great. But he should be controlled lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ah fuck bro, the guy sounds like a real fuck stain on society! You certainly don't come across like a welfare cheat bro, anything but! How can he be all for immigrants getting welfare but not hard working people who have paid taxes...what a dickhead! Best to try and ignore him hey. Out of interest, what thread is this in?
> 
> As for your veg girls, looking marvelous as always! Glad to hear its going well now mate


over in the politicking section . Just look for both of us together on same thread hahaha. Waste of time only to get heated or to laugh your ass off at stupidity


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 11, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Me too bro, me too. I sometimes post some questions I have about the world to get an idea of where people are at in the political world, but I swear bro, that douch is ALWAYS showing up! Like, thing are going good, people sharing opinions, which is perfect because I love different views and opinions on things.. But then that mofo bro!! Like there is no civil conversation with him, no opinion is OK unless it's his view. AND what I just learned, he changes his views 100% when he is trolling!!! Like, that dude is so liberal, 100% for social security, welfare, all of that, but the money I paid for social security and am using since I broke my back isn't OK? Like wtf! It's my damn money anyway! Then he makes up shit out of no where, it's completely insane, lmao, I couldn't help but show a few people his posts because it was so off the wall about me lol. We got a big laugh but it pisses me off at the same time there are people like that out voting and even allowed to voice thier opinion. Freedom of speech, great. But he should be controlled lol


Yep I been seeing Uncle Fuck talk shit on here since I joined RIU however many years ago. I bet he is a fuckwit in real life as well. Anyone who comes up with the shit he comes up with has to be.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 11, 2016)

Buddy of mine, old head from Cali in his mid 60's just dropped off a piece of hash and a bud of something which looked like pressed Thai. I am fucking lit!


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 11, 2016)

Exactly as Vnsmkr said lol, I stared a thread called "would you.." or something similar.. Just was curious Bout how America is with taking things that the government gives them pretty much. Just theoretical stuff. Social Security is paid in taxes for the individual paying it, not for others, so the ass holes claim is completely unfounded..


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 11, 2016)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/whos-willing-to.908559/

Here's the thread, I went off on him few times so cut me some slack lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Buddy of mine, old head from Cali in his mid 60's just dropped off a piece of hash and a bud of something which looked like pressed Thai. I am fucking lit!


Fuck yeah bro!!! I'm puffing on that black lime, it's so saliva rather than couch locking, man I'm gonna cure it for 2 months and try to get that knock out effect  you're making me want to go raid the hash cupboard now lolol


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 11, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Fuck yeah bro!!! I'm puffing on that black lime, it's so saliva rather than couch locking, man I'm gonna cure it for 2 months and try to get that knock out effect  you're making me want to go raid the hash cupboard now lolol


this hash is so sticky i put it in the freezer for 20 minutes so I could peel that fucking saran wrap off . Its pretty decent stuff from nepal, very old source


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> this hash is so sticky i put it in the freezer for 20 minutes so I could peel that fucking saran wrap off . Its pretty decent stuff from nepal, very old source


Oh man you got me drooling now I'm gonna stumble down go the trim tray and see what I can scrape up lol, I haven't had hash in weeks except for some edible type stuff, mission starting in, 3, 2, 1


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 11, 2016)

Blast off!!!! Ok, I'm going to pick up my daughter from school, catch ya'll later


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Blast off!!!! Ok, I'm going to pick up my daughter from school, catch ya'll later


You know it brother, got some kief  it's good night time for me, have a good day man!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 11, 2016)

Ahh Uncle Buck...that guy is an A grade fuckwit, I've had a few run ins with him too. I report every single post of his and have never seen any removed or edited. I just ignore him now and he goes away, hasn't bothered me in a while! Time to get back on the troll and fuck him over I reckon!


----------



## supdro (May 11, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I was just pounding some beers with the dude. We are both down with the lollipopping
> 
> @AlphaPhase heres the sunset sherbert side in that lil spare room i got going. Exactly 30 days in:
> View attachment 3673632 View attachment 3673634
> ...


These plants look awesome how long is your veg for rooted clones? Drip to waste what medium do you use?


----------



## fandango (May 11, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Me too bro, me too. I sometimes post some questions I have about the world to get an idea of where people are at in the political world, but I swear bro, that douch is ALWAYS showing up! Like, thing are going good, people sharing opinions, which is perfect because I love different views and opinions on things.. But then that mofo bro!! Like there is no civil conversation with him, no opinion is OK unless it's his view. AND what I just learned, he changes his views 100% when he is trolling!!! Like, that dude is so liberal, 100% for social security, welfare, all of that, but the money I paid for social security and am using since I broke my back isn't OK? Like wtf! It's my damn money anyway! Then he makes up shit out of no where, it's completely insane, lmao, I couldn't help but show a few people his posts because it was so off the wall about me lol. We got a big laugh but it pisses me off at the same time there are people like that out voting and even allowed to voice thier opinion. Freedom of speech, great. But he should be controlled lol


We all know you broke his mouse and beat him good.I liked that part.
I was at the lake the day he launched his mothers boat,she really got pissed off at him for sinking the truck again.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (May 11, 2016)

Alpha,

What size is your flood tables? It looks like you fit 18 buckets on one. I can barely squeeze 12 on a 3x3


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ahh Uncle Buck...that guy is an A grade fuckwit, I've had a few run ins with him too. I report every single post of his and have never seen any removed or edited. I just ignore him now and he goes away, hasn't bothered me in a while! Time to get back on the troll and fuck him over I reckon!


That would be him! Lol, he's such a tool bag


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 11, 2016)

fandango said:


> We all know you broke his mouse and beat him good.I liked that part.
> I was at the lake the day he launched his mothers boat,she really got pissed off at him for sinking the truck again.


Lol! 



ThaMagnificent said:


> Alpha,
> 
> What size is your flood tables? It looks like you fit 18 buckets on one. I can barely squeeze 12 on a 3x3


They are 2x4 trays with 1 gallon mesh bottom pots in them, I can fit around 22 I think in one


----------



## ThaMagnificent (May 11, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> They are 2x4 trays with 1 gallon mesh bottom pots in them, I can fit around 22 I think in one


Are these the same pots as the ones in the ebb and gro system? I think those are 2gal? That's what I'm vegging with on the 3x3


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 11, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Are these the same pots as the ones in the ebb and gro system? I think those are 2gal? That's what I'm vegging with on the 3x3


These are different, pretty much the same pots as the ebb n grow pots but these are just smaller, it's easier for me to fit more plants on the veg tray and then I just transfer them to the ebb buckets. I suspend these pots over the ebb buckets


----------



## ThaMagnificent (May 11, 2016)

So you don't use the 2 gal inserts they provide with the kit and just use 1 gal instead? Do you use the Styrofoam then to hold the 1 gal in place over the bucket?


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 11, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> So you don't use the 2 gal inserts they provide with the kit and just use 1 gal instead? Do you use the Styrofoam then to hold the 1 gal in place over the bucket?


You got it, well I do leave the 2 gallon inner pot in the ebb buckets, but I hold the 1 gallon so it's hanging suspended in the ebb bucket with the foam board. Works good, less hydroton to deal with, easier to veg more plants in the trays, just alot of benefits really. I can also flood more often as well


----------



## ThaMagnificent (May 11, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> You got it, well I do leave the 2 gallon inner pot in the ebb buckets, but I hold the 1 gallon so it's hanging suspended in the ebb bucket with the foam board. Works good, less hydroton to deal with, easier to veg more plants in the trays, just alot of benefits really. I can also flood more often as well


mind=blown

I had no idea! All this time I thought you were using the 2 gals! Hydrofram 1 gal pots?


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 11, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> mind=blown
> 
> I had no idea! All this time I thought you were using the 2 gals! Hydrofram 1 gal pots?


I think they are hydro farm, I use these


----------



## ThaMagnificent (May 11, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I think they are hydro farm, I use these View attachment 3679114


The Hydrofarm HG1PHD is the 1 gal


The one you're showing is .4 gallon
https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/91000/GROW-HG6MESHPOT.html


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 11, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> The Hydrofarm HG1PHD is the 1 gal
> 
> 
> The one you're showing is .4 gallon
> https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/91000/GROW-HG6MESHPOT.html


That's the one, 6" - they are about the same size as 1 gallon nursery pots but the actual volume is probably less, 2 full pots of hydroton with the 6" will fill the 2 gallon ebb buckets


----------



## Macmac124 (May 15, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's the one, 6" - they are about the same size as 1 gallon nursery pots but the actual volume is probably less, 2 full pots of hydroton with the 6" will fill the 2 gallon ebb buckets


hey @AlphaPhase man i got my table up and goin everythings going pretty good but i think i may have sum root of course everytime i play with hydro it happens i seen you were using ridomill does that over priced shit work for you and is there any alternatines for ridomill?


----------



## Macmac124 (May 15, 2016)

ive been using ponyzyme and hydroguard


----------



## Macmac124 (May 15, 2016)

as you can see they are ok health wise but there roots are getting brown daily my pots are white and they have a tint of something on them too im wondering if its just hydroton dust are sum kid of rot rot ive backed my flood up too every 5 hours what do you think wanna get this problem solved b4 i switch them over to flower


----------



## Macmac124 (May 15, 2016)

as of now ive rinse the hole system clean with bleach took plants out rinse with cold water put em back 1 by one carefully and waiting for ridomil in the mail.
the bottles at the bottom are what i fed minus pond zyme in hydroguard this time . i dont now if this is build up from pond zyme are what it looks like algae


----------



## Macmac124 (May 15, 2016)

@AlphaPhase the roots cleaned up a lil after the bath will use straight tap for now let me no what you think oh yeah im at 1.8 ec with .3 ec tap water


----------



## fandango (May 16, 2016)

Macmac124 said:


> ive been using ponyzyme and hydroguard


What temp is your feed water?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (May 17, 2016)

I got some similar stuff building up on the edges of my table. I think it's just hydroton particles.


----------



## Macmac124 (May 17, 2016)

fandango said:


> What temp is your feed water?


 low 70's but i think it was algae the water was green as shit when i drained it .
I ordered some ridomil just to be sure to get rid of everything in res.
Will be doing a res swap every three to four days with a bath of straight tap water for the girls .
Also thinking of doing something like four days ridomil, bath, 4 day pool shock,bath, 4days tap water, 4 days pond zyme hydroguard ,repeat 
Als what kind of pool shock is good to use with hydroponic ?
I cant seem to find hth POOL SHOCK anywhere BUT ONLINE and what indgredients should i be watching out for ?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (May 17, 2016)

I get some green around the feeder and top off valve which is mainly because a small amount of water gets trapped in the nooks and crannies and sits around there. No biggie


----------



## ThaMagnificent (May 17, 2016)

So check this out.

Im getting condensation at the bottom of my tent that travels up the sidewalls later on. I checked all my connections and cooler for leaks and didnt find any. Im in a basement with a cool unfinished concrete floor and my tent gets up to 80 by the plants. The bottom of the tents gets damp and then small puddles start to form after a day.

Any ideas?


----------



## supdro (May 22, 2016)

Macmac124 said:


> ive been using ponyzyme and hydroguard


I just jumped on the Beneficial wagon! Im using a dry product for ponds that has 100% more bacteria. 

Yo what's good Alpha??


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 22, 2016)

Hey Alpha, hope everything's cool bro, haven't heard from you in a while!


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 22, 2016)

Yo Alpha, I was thinking the same thing as @eastcoastmo earlier, its quiet over here. You ok there buddy?


----------



## adower (May 22, 2016)

Probably busy with house stuff


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 23, 2016)

Hey yall, I'll be back for some updates tomorrow, keep em green brothers


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 23, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey yall, I'll be back for some updates tomorrow, keep em green brothers


Oh good shit bro, glad you are ok


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 23, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh good shit bro, glad you are ok


Thanks brother, just been busy with things, getting my veg on  I finally got everything fixed and finally don't have any issue, not duds, no deficiency, no nothing and am super stoked  and also just went into escrow with the mini castle house i wanted (the place that rejected my offer)  

Here's a sneak peak, I'm proud to say I'm dud free!!!! Big leaves, big stems big roots, FINALLY!!!! I'm back to how I was a year ago and couldn't be happier


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 23, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks brother, just been busy with things, getting my veg on  I finally got everything fixed and finally don't have any issue, not duds, no deficiency, no nothing and am super stoked  and also just went into escrow with the mini castle house i wanted (the place that rejected my offer)
> 
> Here's a sneak peak, I'm proud to say I'm dud free!!!! Big leaves, big stems big roots, FINALLY!!!! I'm back to how I was a year ago and couldn't be happier
> 
> View attachment 3688651


Woah, what a great update, so glad to hear it's all going well now bro  
I hope you get the castle too man


----------



## fandango (May 23, 2016)

There is a loan program offered from HERO,you can ad solar panels and make a monthly payment.from your tax bill.
based on equity up to 90% value.
Each 12 panels makes 3000watts...typ. installed cost is 10,000


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 23, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Woah, what a great update, so glad to hear it's all going well now bro
> I hope you get the castle too man


Thanks brother, I hope so too! I'm going to drag @Aeroknow over there to check it out this week to see if he can find any positives or negatives about the property, hopefully it's all good  



fandango said:


> There is a loan program offered from HERO,you can ad solar panels and make a monthly payment.from your tax bill.
> based on equity up to 90% value.
> Each 12 panels makes 3000watts...typ. installed cost is 10,000


Ill have to check this out, Ive wanted solar for a longggggg time but it's super expensive


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 23, 2016)

These veg plants i might have to throw away since they got too big and I won't be flowering any new crops here, I'm going to try to save them or just clone them or something, maybe try to plant them to dirt for outdoor, not really sure yet. 
   

There's a tray of animal cookies that aren't that big but these still might be too big by the time I move, just playing everything by ear for now and working out the kinks of being new to rockwool. I think I got it figured out now though 

Day 21 of the mixed grow, not much to report here but so far so good 
   

Day 49 animal cookies and mendo Breath #1


----------



## Aeroknow (May 23, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> These veg plants i might have to throw away since they got too big and I won't be flowering any new crops here, I'm going to try to save them or just clone them or something, maybe try to plant them to dirt for outdoor, not really sure yet.
> View attachment 3689344 View attachment 3689345 View attachment 3689346
> 
> There's a tray of animal cookies that aren't that big but these still might be too big by the time I move, just playing everything by ear for now and working out the kinks of being new to rockwool. I think I got it figured out now though
> ...


How many of those that might be too big?
You got me thinking here.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 23, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> How many of those that might be too big?
> You got me thinking here.


I have no idea there's at least 70 plants in there that won't stop growing at a stupid rate lol. It's back to 15 Day veg for 24" of growth, too damn fast


----------



## supdro (May 24, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I have no idea there's at least 70 plants in there that won't stop growing at a stupid rate lol. It's back to 15 Day veg for 24" of growth, too damn fast


That sounds like a good problem to have lush and green in therrr


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 25, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> These veg plants i might have to throw away since they got too big and I won't be flowering any new crops here, I'm going to try to save them or just clone them or something, maybe try to plant them to dirt for outdoor, not really sure yet.
> View attachment 3689344 View attachment 3689345 View attachment 3689346
> 
> There's a tray of animal cookies that aren't that big but these still might be too big by the time I move, just playing everything by ear for now and working out the kinks of being new to rockwool. I think I got it figured out now though
> ...


Wow bro, looking dank in there!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 26, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow bro, looking dank in there!!


Thanks brother  it's looking like i will be flowering them, I don't know what's going on with buying the house, the sellers are really hard to work with and take forever to get back to us, they were supposed to fix a broken window and still haven't and are 2 days late on getting us the disclosures now... So I said screw it and will flower them, I'll be doing 2 double ended lights with 6-9 plants under each bulb. Can't really think of anything else to do with them and who knows how long it will take to finish this house buying process lol. The first house I bought went through in 2 weeks, I thought it was going to be a breeze this time smh


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 26, 2016)

Oh man, that sucks! I hope they pull their fingers out soon so you can get into your new pad!! 
Sweet, we'll get to see some more dankness before your move


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 26, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh man, that sucks! I hope they pull their fingers out soon so you can get into your new pad!!
> Sweet, we'll get to see some more dankness before your move


I hope so too brother, but at least I have a little bit more time to play in the flower room here


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 26, 2016)

I got a frosty little sunset sherbert x gg4 seedling going, it's kind of a mutant, the leaves feel like a mint plant, furry kinda and thicker than normal leaves. Can't wait to grow this little bugger out! I also have a pet cemetery and animal pie babies going from in house genetics  first seeds I've popped in a long time I'm stoked! 

The SS x gg4 is the one on the left, wierd little creature so far - check it out @Sativied I'm hoping it's a gem


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 26, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I hope so too brother, but at least I have a little bit more time to play in the flower room here


Always a bright side hey  



AlphaPhase said:


> I got a frosty little sunset sherbert x gg4 seedling going, it's kind of a mutant, the leaves feel like a mint plant, furry kinda and thicker than normal leaves. Can't wait to grow this little bugger out! I also have a pet cemetery and animal pie babies going from in house genetics  first seeds I've popped in a long time I'm stoked!
> 
> The SS x gg4 is the one on the left, wierd little creature so far - check it out @Sativied I'm hoping it's a gem
> View attachment 3692458 View attachment 3692460


Crikey, haven't seen a frosty seedling for a while. Is it a fem or reg seed? If it were a boy, that's a good breeding trait


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 27, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Always a bright side hey
> 
> 
> 
> Crikey, haven't seen a frosty seedling for a while. Is it a fem or reg seed? If it were a boy, that's a good breeding trait


It should be a girl, it was an accidental pollination. The genetics are there to be something decent I reckon though!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 27, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> It should be a girl, it was an accidental pollination. The genetics are there to be something decent I reckon though!


Awesome man, looking forward to watching her grow and blossom into a fine young woman ha ha!


----------



## Mohican (May 30, 2016)

Any updates on the house?


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 30, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Any updates on the house?


Man, the updates are all over the place at the moment lol. The sellers STILL haven't given us the disclosures for our first inspection.. Haven't heard a word since our offer was accepted and we're in escrow.. So we put another offer on a house thats only a few miles from where I live now.. Not much land there, only an acre, but the house is new and perfect, lots and lots of space and has a basement that's almost finished which would add a 1000 extra sqf. So we're kind of going in on two houses now thinking we will back out of the other house if the sellers don't start communicating with us.. Our agent said they are the hardest people to get ahold of and he has no idea what's going on, while the other house (it's 30k cheaper woot!) are easy to get ahold of, and the house is being sold through their agency. We put an offer in higher than their asking because it's such an incredible house and brand new built in 2006, new septic, dual zone hvac, just so many nice things to not worry about. There are a couple neighbors but it's worth the trade off of having more land imo. @Aeroknow kind of put reality into my head about me doing outdoor anyway, I'm not in the same condition I used to be, doing outdoor might just be a fantasy for me  thats pretty much all the info we have, the new offer we put in was on Saturday, so with the holiday we should hear something tomorrow, I hope! The sellers are very nice for that house


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 30, 2016)

Here's the view from the living room, I love the view


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 31, 2016)

Sick dude, I'd be stoked with a view like that to look at, while smokin a blunt  
I hope things work out quickly for you bro, you deserve it!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 31, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sick dude, I'd be stoked with a view like that to look at, while smokin a blunt
> I hope things work out quickly for you bro, you deserve it!!


Thanks brother I appreciate it! I would so love the view every morning


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 31, 2016)

I got 1 of the 2 double ended hps lights mounted today, realized after that the plug needs a 240v receptacle so i think aero is gonna get that hooked up in a day or two


The mendo / animal cookies is at 8 full weeks here 
    


And the mixed lot at 4 full weeks, the Bubba kush is super frosty!


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 31, 2016)

Here's the veg room, it's kinda over grown, figuring it out still, the far right tray will be flowered in a couple days though, hopefully I can tame the others til i move. I'm working on mamas and veg plants for the next pad, IF I move and things go well. Duds are gone. All the bs is gone, so I haven't been stressing at all, believe it or not, my res water on the far right tray is brown af lol, smells fine tho. Havent changed it at all. Super wierd lol, but don't change it if itz not broke. The big plants are almost 3 feet tall, I'm using 200w t5, 2x4 tray and theres 18 plants. Makes me laugh a bit lol, 200w that could fill almost 5 double ended 1200w lights for flower, but people use 1000w mh for 1/4 of the plants I have vegging. Save your electric folks!


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 31, 2016)

This is how things were SUPPOSED to go with my regimens I've explained in my journal. Super easy, unless you get a virus or plant disease or something else lol. But if you don't have anything like that, things go so smooth, and hydro is easy peasy. I still don't know wtf I had this past year, but since I got new genetics, I haven't changed anything at all, same water schedule, same nutes, same everything, only difference is I switched to bennies instead of sterile res, but the plants are the same. I wish I knew what it was.. Could had been aphids, I don't know, I don't know anything about bugs.. Except thrips and mites. Whatever it was it's gone though. If you followed this thread, you'd know I talked about small leaves, woody purple stems, bad roots.. All gone now. AND I'M STOKED! So from now on, I'm not taking in any new clones or anything, just keeping what I have for a while and I'll be seed popping for new gear instead. No new clones.

So here's pet cemetery, animal pie and gluebert babies. I am stoked af to be popping seeds now  

 

So that's it for the grow update for a bit. Oh, I also have some soil plants that I'm not sure what to do with.. But I have a few for outdoor if it happens


----------



## ThaMagnificent (May 31, 2016)

Alpha,

How much spacing do you do with the ebb and gro system for the pots? 1 1/2" thick Styrofoam right?

Also, what flood times do you run with it?


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 31, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Alpha,
> 
> How much spacing do you do with the ebb and gro system for the pots? 1 1/2" thick Styrofoam right?
> 
> Also, what flood times do you run with it?


Spacing depends on plant size, but I equally space them for every grow depending on how many buckets I'm doing, 4x4 grid per 1000w, if I'm doing 9 they are about 10-12" apart I think, I kind of just set up the buckets to look at them and move them around to the best spacing I can get, I don't really measure though. I think the foam board is 3/4" or maybe 1", I'll have to measure again, I've tried a few sizes and the one I'm using now works the best, I'll get the measurement for ya later today


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jun 1, 2016)

How long are your flood cycles?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 2, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> How long are your flood cycles?


They are 3/4"

In flower every 3 hrs to start, every 2 hrs full bloom, every 3 hrs late flower r


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 2, 2016)

Man you are killing it. I wish I could use 1000's but due to my power limit I just run 4-600's. Is your animal cookies by in house genetics?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 2, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Man you are killing it. I wish I could use 1000's but due to my power limit I just run 4-600's. Is your animal cookies by in house genetics?


Thanks bro, I love 600s too!! I was thinking about double ended 750s but just figured I could turn the new nanolux de down if needed for heat/height issues. I just got 2 double ended 1200w fixtures up today and will either be running those big veg plants under them or possibly I have a tray of animal cookies that are smaller so I wouldn't run into height issues. I harvested the animal cookies today and am blown away by it! I'm not sure if its in house, I got it as a clone only a few months back but my animal pie seedling is from in house genetics, can't wait to get her big enough to flower  

Here's the animal cookies and mendo from the sea of green I chopped today 

Animal cookies 
  
Mendo topped and untopped


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 2, 2016)

Those both look like some diggity dank!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 2, 2016)

Here's the new lights, so stoked, only will be able to get a run in with them but it'll be worth it, these things can get 3-4lb per light potential, wtf! They are so tiny too, I don't get how they work, but they are 2x brighter than a regular hps, nuts! 


So here's what I'm debating to flower 

These big ass plants, they might be too big for my 8 foot ceilings but I don't want to waste them. They are mendo Breath from mnf and black lime reserve (best smelling /tasting plant I've had in years 
 Or these smaller gals, they are animal cookies


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Those both look like some diggity dank!


Thanks bro! I can't wait to smoke them! The animal cookies doesn't have much smell, kinds kushy, it's a fire og cross and not sure what that smells like, but the mendo smells so killer! Way better than the mnf cut, it's like berry diesel :l


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 3, 2016)

Holy shit bro, that animal cookies and mendo breath look DAAAAANK!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 3, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Holy shit bro, that animal cookies and mendo breath look DAAAAANK!!


Thanks my man! The good news is there were alot less dud plants! Almost clean in flower, only one more flower run left that had issues that gets chopped in 4 weeks, then smooth sailing  out of the 38 plants in the sog only 6 were dudded, that's a huge change, it didn't really affect the yield too much because I knew there were going to be some I just flowered extra. I'm stoked to see how this next batch will come out being all good from the start, it's been a whilllllleeee lop


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 3, 2016)

Woops, I forgot to post the new nanolux lights, here they are  check out the reflection on the hoods, was complete dark in there and only a camera flash from 15' away!


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 3, 2016)

Just checked out midnight farms. Man they have dosi dos, wifi, clone cut of blue dream etc. Man you are lucky that you can just take clones and go. I would never buy seeds again. Lol......


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 3, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks my man! The good news is there were alot less dud plants! Almost clean in flower, only one more flower run left that had issues that gets chopped in 4 weeks, then smooth sailing  out of the 38 plants in the sog only 6 were dudded, that's a huge change, it didn't really affect the yield too much because I knew there were going to be some I just flowered extra. I'm stoked to see how this next batch will come out being all good from the start, it's been a whilllllleeee lop


That's awesome bro, so happy that you've got the duds sorted out and back to growing lots of dank!! This next batch will be even better I reckon


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 3, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Just checked out midnight farms. Man they have dosi dos, wifi, clone cut of blue dream etc. Man you are lucky that you can just take clones and go. I would never buy seeds again. Lol......


Lol, they have tons of nice gear that's for sure, but all that gear came from popping beans too  



eastcoastmo said:


> That's awesome bro, so happy that you've got the duds sorted out and back to growing lots of dank!! This next batch will be even better I reckon


Thanks brother! I'm praying, I dont see anything wrong like I usually do (I can easily tell most of the time when somethings wrong) but so far so good!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 3, 2016)

Got the room set! Trellis together, lights up, buckets together, res filled, test run complete, just need to add the plants tomorrow, wish me luck  if they get too big I'll flower the other batch, I should know within the first 10 days if it won't be manageable, but I'm hoping my ninja training skills work out


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 3, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Got the room set! Trellis together, lights up, buckets together, res filled, test run complete, just need to add the plants tomorrow, wish me luck  if they get too big I'll flower the other batch, I should know within the first 10 days if it won't be manageable, but I'm hoping my ninja training skills work out
> 
> View attachment 3699226


Farkin sick dude, you'll have some monsters in there


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 3, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Got the room set! Trellis together, lights up, buckets together, res filled, test run complete, just need to add the plants tomorrow, wish me luck  if they get too big I'll flower the other batch, I should know within the first 10 days if it won't be manageable, but I'm hoping my ninja training skills work out
> 
> View attachment 3699226


Bend the fuck out of them. They will take alot. Looks on point as usual


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Bend the fuck out of them. They will take alot. Looks on point as usual


I got them lollipopped and ready to bring to the flower room, lanky things they are, I think I'm gonna super crop them 10" down to start flower, damn roots all grew together again, but it wasn't as bad this time and I got the roots trimmed and none of them drooped this time luckily


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 4, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I got them lollipopped and ready to bring to the flower room, lanky things


Those are gonna be big


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Those are gonna be big


Man, they were wayyyy too big lol, I used 6 of the smallest ones and went with the smaller sized animal cookies. Got animal cookies, mendo Breath and a few black Lime in the front that I can get to easiest to control them. I super cropped em down a foot because they were already touching the highest the net can go lol. Gonna use the rest for clones 
  

Also, was wondering why the black lime that's 5 weeks in to flower looks like 3 weeks. Man, I'm never using insulated during again, it's way to bulky, gets in the way, heavy, hard to use, doesn't bend easy and BLOCKS THE LIGHT TO THE PLANTS if it's not insanely micromanaged haha. Damm blr hasn't seen a bit of good light the whole grow, the other buds are 8x the size grr. I'm never going to use regular hps hoods again, way to bulky, ducting everywhere, heavy ugh. Wish I knew pulled the trigger on the De earlier, never really knew what they were all about lol. I mean look at this crap from the ducting blocking the light, just look at it! Lmao
 

I have a whole tray of babies that are ready to transplant so I'll have to start thinning down the herd. I've been throwing out anything that even looks a little wierd. Only had a couple so far so not too bad  been hand watering these damn near 2x a day for 2 weeks now, can't wait to put em in an empty tray for flooding


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 4, 2016)

That is such a tight setup bro, magnificent  
No good about the ducting and the insulated blocks too, hope you can get some bulk out of the BLR!!


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jun 5, 2016)

Alpha,

Im going to run 2 of these systems in my tent. You think i should leave the controller buckets outside the tent and run the tubing in?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> That is such a tight setup bro, magnificent
> No good about the ducting and the insulated blocks too, hope you can get some bulk out of the BLR!!


The first night with the new lights went great! Plants look good, no drooping from the crazy super cropping  and for real, that ducting is ridiculous lol, it's like 28" around, it's freaking massive. It does its job, but I'd rather just use the non insulated ducting if I need to use it again, that stuff never got in the way lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 5, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Alpha,
> 
> Im going to run 2 of these systems in my tent. You think i should leave the controller buckets outside the tent and run the tubing in?


Definitely, keep the res /controller outside if possible. Too much heat to be in the tent, the water would get Hella warm


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jun 5, 2016)

Also, each pack of buckets only has 1 with and end connector. How did you make a 3rd for 3 rows?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 5, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> The first night with the new lights went great! Plants look good, no drooping from the crazy super cropping  and for real, that ducting is ridiculous lol, it's like 28" around, it's freaking massive. It does its job, but I'd rather just use the non insulated ducting if I need to use it again, that stuff never got in the way lol


Great to hear bro! Glad it's going well 

If you want to see some bud porn, I uploaded some pics in my journal last night


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 5, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Also, each pack of buckets only has 1 with and end connector. How did you make a 3rd for 3 rows?


The first time i took about an 8" piece of tubing and folded it in half and duct taped the hell out of it, leaving enough tube at the end to slip on the bucket. Now I have 1/2" end cap plugs and I cut a 5" peice of tube and plug it, then slip it on the bucket. If ya use the tape method, use gorilla tape, that good black tape, and make sure it'll hold for the whole grow


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Great to hear bro! Glad it's going well
> 
> If you want to see some bud porn, I uploaded some pics in my journal last night


Hell yeah!!! Checking now


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jun 5, 2016)

So just cut some tube, get a 1/2" end cap and slip it on? It holds?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 5, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> So just cut some tube, get a 1/2" end cap and slip it on? It holds?


They go in the tube not over, I'll get a pic of what I use hang on a min


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 5, 2016)

Both of these methods work 100%


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jun 5, 2016)

Hardware store sells those?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jun 11, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> They are 3/4"
> 
> In flower every 3 hrs to start, every 2 hrs full bloom, every 3 hrs late flower r


Lights on only? This timer is confusing. Directions don't really say much


----------



## Sativied (Jun 11, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Got the room set! Trellis together, lights up, buckets together, res filled, test run complete, just need to add the plants tomorrow, wish me luck  if they get too big I'll flower the other batch, I should know within the first 10 days if it won't be manageable, but I'm hoping my ninja training skills work out
> 
> View attachment 3699226


Looking good man, nice space. I highly recommend adding this to the walls: 
http://www.easy-grow.co.uk/products/reflective-sheeting/diamond-lightite/ (or similar thickness and structure). Pricey but will earn it back easily in a single run with that space.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2016)

Looks amazing!

What is the house progress?

Remember - 2006 might have Chinese drywall.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jun 11, 2016)

So I ran into a problem for the test run. The buckets are not draining and filling. They do when I lift up the controller bucket so that the tubing isn't uneven going through the tent hole. I'm guessing this is because of the unevenness of the tubing? Did you have to cut a hole at the bottom of the tent for the tubing to stay even across the ground?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 11, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> So I ran into a problem for the test run. The buckets are not draining and filling. They do when I lift up the controller bucket so that the tubing isn't uneven going through the tent hole. I'm guessing this is because of the unevenness of the tubing? Did you have to cut a hole at the bottom of the tent for the tubing to stay even across the ground?


Are your buckets sitting higher than your res? If not, they won't drain back to the res. I always kept my res about 2-3 inches below the pots and it worked great.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jun 11, 2016)

Think I fixed it. Had to cut a hole in bottom of the tent because the lines were slightly raised having to go through the vent.

Another thing was hydrofarm put the bigger barbs on the controller bucket. Had to take them out and insert the smaller ones for the right fit for the tubing. Then 5 gal version must have bigger lines.


Now I have to figure out this timer....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 19, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Hardware store sells those?


I get the fittings online, only place I can find them 


ThaMagnificent said:


> Lights on only? This timer is confusing. Directions don't really say much


With suspended pots I flood 1 time lights off, if not suspended I don't flood lights off


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 19, 2016)

Sativied said:


> Looking good man, nice space. I highly recommend adding this to the walls:
> http://www.easy-grow.co.uk/products/reflective-sheeting/diamond-lightite/ (or similar thickness and structure). Pricey but will earn it back easily in a single run with that space.


Thanks brother, I'll definitely use some reflective material when I move, just trying to keep things minimal here because one minute I think I'm moving and the next I'm not lol. I may go with flat white paint though when I move for the ease and no moisture barrier behind the film /wall. Whatevers clever at the time (I can't fucking wait to built a new room lol)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 19, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> What is the house progress?
> 
> Remember - 2006 might have Chinese drywall.


Thanks bro, the house hunting makes me want to shoot my face off lol. It's so much harder in this county than it was in NY, so many sketchy houses that look OK but once you start digging in deeper they are 100% over priced and falling apart  I took @Aeroknow over to the house I'm in escrow on and it wasn't good. The sellers never signed the disclosures so I figured something was up and took another look with him before moving forward with more inspections. I guess now I'm just going to wait for the right place to come up or save a bit more money for a place I like that's already listed that I can't afford. There's a place that's 1 mile away from my house that I love but it's too much $. Been listed for 90 days now though so hoping for a price reduction soon, it seems most good houses that are listed with a really high price come down 40k with in 60 days, people must just want to see if someone will bite, that's what I've been seeing here anyway  I hope to find something but don't want a money pit or pay too much and being close to work is a plus. We almost pulled the trigger on a nice place yesterday but after my fiance got out of work and imagined driving back there she said no) it's a 45 min drive) I understand


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 19, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> So I ran into a problem for the test run. The buckets are not draining and filling. They do when I lift up the controller bucket so that the tubing isn't uneven going through the tent hole. I'm guessing this is because of the unevenness of the tubing? Did you have to cut a hole at the bottom of the tent for the tubing to stay even across the ground?


Yeah, I cut small hole the size of the tubing in the tent, since the buckets work with gravity, the tubes need to be mostly flat on the ground to drain back to the res


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 19, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Think I fixed it. Had to cut a hole in bottom of the tent because the lines were slightly raised having to go through the vent.
> 
> Another thing was hydrofarm put the bigger barbs on the controller bucket. Had to take them out and insert the smaller ones for the right fit for the tubing. Then 5 gal version must have bigger lines.
> 
> ...


The timer I flood every 1.5 hrs with suspended pots and every 3-4 hrs with the buckets filled with medium, more roots =more floods, I like to have a nice root mass before flower then let it rip


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 19, 2016)

Great to have you back bro, sorry to hear about all the stuff around with houses though  I'm sure something will come along when you are 100% ready!! Good things come to those who wait


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 19, 2016)

I'll have some pic updates in a couple days, I have a drip setup going with dosido and animal cookies almost 2 weeks in using 3x2 rockwool blocks on a rockwool slab, 3 plants per slab and 1 dripper per plant. It's going well! Drain to waste. I really like it. The double ended light grow is about 2 weeks in as well and filled in nicely in the suspended ebb buckets, I think it's going to kick ass. The other ebb bucket grow will be 7 weeks in a couple days and my oh my, the buds did well and I'm pretty stoked, probably my best run so far since I got rid of the bs dud / wierd crap. Got some donkey dick nugs woot! I took a batch of cuts just in case I don't find a house by the time I harvest in a couple weeks, they rooted and I'll be doing a drip system but using my ebb buckets. That will be another experiment if I'm still in this house and if it works well I may keep rocking the drip system. Uses more water but so far it's easy peasy


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Great to have you back bro, sorry to hear about all the stuff around with houses though  I'm sure something will come along when you are 100% ready!! Good things come to those who wait


Thanks brother I finally got it out of my head that finding a place that will work won't be so easy, realized it'll take some time and that's OK  I'm glad I have a place that I live in now that I like and am able to stay as long as I need to. Going to keep the grow going for now and just wait it out, it's too stressful wanting a place when I don't need a place because I have a place I live in already. When a house does come along I'll just go with the flow


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 19, 2016)

Sounds like you've done well with your grow bro, can't wait to see the dank  

Good way to look at the house situation too man, it will happen when you are truly ready! Forcing it may see you somewhere you really don't wanna be


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jun 19, 2016)

Alpha,

Do you flood 15mins or 30 min cycles?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 20, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sounds like you've done well with your grow bro, can't wait to see the dank
> 
> Good way to look at the house situation too man, it will happen when you are truly ready! Forcing it may see you somewhere you really don't wanna be


You got that right bro! At least with renting I can move when I want, buying I'm kinda stuck there for a while lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 20, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Alpha,
> 
> Do you flood 15mins or 30 min cycles?


15min cycles, depending, if I have a ton of buckets hooked up and they take longer to fill I use the 30min cycle, but that's for 22+ buckets or so


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 20, 2016)

These gals are on day 49 with 2 weeks to go. I'm pretty happy with how they all turned out, there's 7 different strains, sherbert, black lime, gg4, blue petrol og, Bubba kush, mendo Breath #2 and animal cookies. They seem to have played well together in the same system  the only one Im not sure I like is the blue petrol og, it doesn't have much of a nose on her yet 

 
Mendo Breath 
I think Bubba sherbert
 gg4

 
Animal cookies   Bubba kush


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 20, 2016)

Here's the double ended grow in the suspended net pots using veg+bloom. They got pretty damn big, flowers are already setting, quicker than they do under the single ended lights  theres animal cookies, black lime and mendo Breath in there. One side didn't fill in as much as the other side (animal cookies isn't very bushy of a plant) but not had I suppose. I'm really liking how powerful the light is


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 20, 2016)

Looking great buddy


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 20, 2016)

Here is dosido and animal cookies at day 14. I'm using 3x2 rw blocks sitting on top of a rockwool slab, 3 plants per slab, 12 plants in the tray with 1 drip stake per plant. I'm dripping for 1 minute 2x a day now. First full rockwool grow and I like it! I'm using veg+bloom on this tray, too. I think I'll be switching back to it fully after I use the last of the maxi, just easier for me. I'll also be switching to this grow method for a while. So damn easy it's ridiculous, I always hated rockwool, but once I got the hang of it, it's hands down the cleanest and easiest to set up. I'll still use my buckets for bigger plants, but for trays, no more flood and drain for me. Uses a bit more water than I like but not too bad. Can't wait to see how they end up, I do like how these strains perfectly fill the canopy, I really am digging the animal cookies, probably my favorite cut I have at the moment.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 20, 2016)

Killing it dude!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 20, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looking great buddy


Thanks brother appreciate it


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Killing it dude!


Thanks bro! I'm really enjoying playing with new systems and learning something new  I figure now is the best time as any to play around and figure out new things


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 20, 2016)

Crikey mate, totally on point as always hey! Those flowering girls look amazing and the early flowering girls look awesome too!! Love it bro


----------



## jronnn (Jun 22, 2016)

that bubba sherbert, animal cookie and bubba look crazy dank. i know you said you're using veg+bloom now but those strains were from using just calmag and maxibloom?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Crikey mate, totally on point as always hey! Those flowering girls look amazing and the early flowering girls look awesome too!! Love it bro


So much appreciate the kindness my brother!  I can't wait to fire up the next drip tray!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 22, 2016)

jronnn said:


> that bubba sherbert, animal cookie and bubba look crazy dank. i know you said you're using veg+bloom now but those strains were from using just calmag and maxibloom?


Thanks bro! They are on a strict maxi bloom and only a single initial dose of Calmag when I first mixed up the res 7 weeks ago, since I don't do a res change, I just add back water and maxi, next time I add back water and nutes they'll get a dose of Epsom, just a tablespoon, and then just water add backs until the chop. First 2 wks flower, calmag to 250ppm (.35ec including my tap ec), maxi grow and bloom 50/50 to 1050-1150ppmish (I use the 700 scale so just remember that). Then at day 15 i either do a res swap or just start adding back only maxibloom to an average of 1200ppm, between 1100-1300ppm. 1tbs Epsom at week 6 and one at week 8, then just add back water after which slowly lowers ppm to 500 ish. PH is always 5.9-6.1 for first 2 weeks, then 6.0-6.3ph week 2-7, then 6.1-6.4 till harvest. Those ranges work the best for me hands down. Never below 5.9ph in flower, I like 6.2ph the most for flower


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 22, 2016)

Oh, here's a little house update. Not getting my hopes up at all this time, but we viewed a house today that fits 8/10 of the things I want. The only 2 bad things is it's outdated and there's not much of a view, but it's a newer house (late 80s) and looks brand new even with the old appliances and carpet etc. Put in an offer today and will see how it goes  not much land, only an acre, but it's a private street with only 3 other houses on the street and it's super quiet, actually could hear the birds chirping!! If we get it our dogs will love it (kind of funny our house search kind of revolves around our pups lol, spoiled brats)


----------



## fandango (Jun 22, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> These gals are on day 49 with 2 weeks to go. I'm pretty happy with how they all turned out, there's 7 different strains, sherbert, black lime, gg4, blue petrol og, Bubba kush, mendo Breath #2 and animal cookies. They seem to have played well together in the same system  the only one Im not sure I like is the blue petrol og, it doesn't have much of a nose on her yet
> 
> View attachment 3713173
> Mendo Breath View attachment 3713174
> ...


You take some Great Pictures...


----------



## fandango (Jun 22, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh, here's a little house update. Not getting my hopes up at all this time, but we viewed a house today that fits 8/10 of the things I want. The only 2 bad things is it's outdated and there's not much of a view, but it's a newer house (late 80s) and looks brand new even with the old appliances and carpet etc. Put in an offer today and will see how it goes  not much land, only an acre, but it's a private street with only 3 other houses on the street and it's super quiet, actually could hear the birds chirping!! If we get it our dogs will love it (kind of funny our house search kind of revolves around our pups lol, spoiled brats)


Well it sounds real good,and happy trails my friend...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 23, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> So much appreciate the kindness my brother!  I can't wait to fire up the next drip tray!


Any time bro, I always love hanging in your threads, I learn so much and LOVE your grows  
That's awesome about the house too man, I wish you and your mrs all the best


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 27, 2016)

fandango said:


> You take some Great Pictures...


Thanks brother! Appreciate it  i love talking pics, I need a vacation to get some nature back in my blood, I love taking nature pics the most


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 27, 2016)

fandango said:


> Well it sounds real good,and happy trails my friend...


Thanks bro, keeping my head high and my hopes up!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 27, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Any time bro, I always love hanging in your threads, I learn so much and LOVE your grows
> That's awesome about the house too man, I wish you and your mrs all the best


I enjoy having ya around here brother! Much love to all the heads peeking in on my journal


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 27, 2016)

Here's the suspended pot mixed strain grow. They're 8 weeks in now so I think I'll be chopping in a week. Just adding back water now and they're fading. Probably the best grow I've had in a while after finally getting rid of the gnarly dud problem  I'm stoked, 7 strains, one system, it worked out so much better than expected, just to think I almost was going to cull them!  
   

The drip system with the dosido and animal cookies is going ape shit! They were only vegged for 2 weeks and are over 3 feet tall with stems the size of my finger! Stretchy mofos but typical of cookies. Lots of buds sites I'm excited about! This is with the veg plus bloom nutes. 
  
Here's the DE plants at day 20, man, I can not recommend these double ended lights more! The plants seem to be 7+ days ahead of what they would be under a regular hps. Even with 8 foot ceilings! These are suspended net pots with rockwool blocks and hydroton. The canopy didn't fill in as much as I wanted but not bad especially for having to chop roots off before flower again. I think it will turn out nice


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 27, 2016)

I took a quick video if anyone wants to have a look


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 27, 2016)

Kkkkkkkilling it


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh, I also am switching over my veg to all handwatered rockwool. It'll be much easier when I have to move them. I have all new mamas in blocks now and they will be put on 8" rw blocks when they're ready. I'm loving the rockwool! 

Got a batch of animal cookies almost ready to flower on slabs as well for when I chop the mixed batch


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 27, 2016)

Bloody hell mate, your garden is a work of art, not one blemish on any of your girls  very impressed and very jealous! Hats off to you bro


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks dudes! The garden is in harmony for once! Lol


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm still lurking and your still pounding them! 
Good luck with the house bro.


----------



## supdro (Jun 28, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's the suspended pot mixed strain grow. They're 8 weeks in now so I think I'll be chopping in a week. Just adding back water now and they're fading. Probably the best grow I've had in a while after finally getting rid of the gnarly dud problem  I'm stoked, 7 strains, one system, it worked out so much better than expected, just to think I almost was going to cull them!
> View attachment 3719140 View attachment 3719141 View attachment 3719142
> 
> The drip system with the dosido and animal cookies is going ape shit! They were only vegged for 2 weeks and are over 3 feet tall with stems the size of my finger! Stretchy mofos but typical of cookies. Lots of buds sites I'm excited about! This is with the veg plus bloom nutes.
> ...


Yooo Alpha!!! Lookin good ova there. What kind of yeilds are you getting with the different nutes and systems?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 29, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I'm still lurking and your still pounding them!
> Good luck with the house bro.


Thanks brother! Hope all is well out your way, how's the flooding? Man, it's getting brutal I hear out yonder


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 29, 2016)

supdro said:


> Yooo Alpha!!! Lookin good ova there. What kind of yeilds are you getting with the different nutes and systems?


Yo bro! I haven't finished up a recent veg bloom run yet, but the last time I used it I think I got about 28-30 zips under a 1000w with the suspended pots in hydroton, but I also vegged in the buckets then and didn't have to cut any roots. My first 4x4 rockwool flood and drain with cookies got 19 zips with maxi bloom and dud plants. The suspended pots I'm about to chop using maxibloom I'm guessing 1.5 on the light, could be a bit more though because its so much fuller this time, it's a Hella lot more than the 4x4 rockwool maxi sog that's for sure , and the veg bloom nutes I'm only a few weeks in now for the recent grows, but I reckon they will be the best, both the suspended pots and the drip system on the rw slabs. They just exploded, 2 week veg and they look like I vegged 4 weeks, not sure if it's the nutes or the rockwool lol. I'm gonna flower up some animal cookies in a week on 6" Hugo rockwool blocks to compare to the rw slabs.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 29, 2016)

Oh, and I don't want to leave this out. 1 of those cuts I ran in the last run I had with v+b was a heavy yield cut, the purple paralysis. I had 12 plants and 6 were pp, they got 3 zips each, so it was an easy yield. Now since I'm running new cuts, the cookies are much lower yielding, 1.5 would be killer with any cookie cut and ogs under a regular hps bulb. So we'll see what happens, the crop I'm gonna chop in a week, the mendo is heavy, the rest are lighter yielder, I bet close to 40% of the yield will come from the 3 mendos and there are 12 plants. 2nd biggest yield will be from the glue, then the blue petrol that I'm culling most likely, then sherbert, then Bubba, then animal cookies, then black lime ( I think, this is all speculation). Phenos and strains = weight really, so it's impossible to say what something will do if someone is using different cuts, but I do know that v+b >maxi but also 4x the cost. Yield for suspended pots > rw blocks imo but it's close and rw is much easier for me to manage since my back is messed up, so the lesser yield is a trade off. When the suspended pots are dialed, I'd say it's 15%+ more yield than any other growing method I've done, including rockwool which I've never grown in before but I just already know


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 29, 2016)

This is how I'm doing the next run for a side by side. The 6 animal cookies and 6 dosido that are 3 weeks in flower on the slabs will be going up against 12 animal cookies on 6" Hugo blocks. Both under regular 1000w hps drip systems. 

What I do like about these Hugo blocks is I can move the plants around and veg a bit in the blocks before flower. Ill be getting 1 week of veg in them before flower, 6 days veg in the 3x2 block, 6 days veg in the Hugo's, then flip. The batch in flower were fully vegged only in the 3x2 blocks then set on slabs day 1 flower. You can veg in the slabs but it would take up more space and electric plus would be tougher to move out to the flower room. Also, you can't move individual plants and if a plant gets sick, they all do in the same slab. The perks are if a dripper fails, the other drippers keep the plant alive in the slab. With Hugo, if the dripper fails, the plant could die. Then again, you'll have days before that happens and to notice it failed and change it out. So I'm definitely leaning toward the Hugo blocks now. @Aeroknow hooked me up with tons of info and showed me how to set the drip system up and what parts to use. Props! 

Now I'm just back to experimenting since I can never stop lol. Next I'll be playing with different kinds of drippers and drip times etc. But for now I want to see the 4 week offset side by side, slabs vs Hugo's


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 29, 2016)

Side notes for veg+bloom feeding. 

Day 1 newly rooted clones get 1-1.1ec
2nd watering gets 1.2ec
3rd watering 1.3ec


I let the rockwool damn near dry out after the first initial watering and 2nd watering, I want the roots to grow out of the blocks. 

Then it's a daily watering after until I put the small rw blocks on the Hugo blocks. Run off ec is much higher, around 1.8ec, which I like, they get a rinse when watering then the ec slowly climbs as the rw blocks dry out and then water again, it goes back down. 

In flower I am running 1.7-1.9ec for now. Only v+b with hydroguard and pondzyme, no pondzyme on the drip plants (don't want it to clog the drippers).


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 29, 2016)

I love seeing your setups they all look like ads for hydro mags.


----------



## supdro (Jun 29, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> This is how I'm doing the next run for a side by side. The 6 animal cookies and 6 dosido that are 3 weeks in flower on the slabs will be going up against 12 animal cookies on 6" Hugo blocks. Both under regular 1000w hps drip systems.
> 
> What I do like about these Hugo blocks is I can move the plants around and veg a bit in the blocks before flower. Ill be getting 1 week of veg in them before flower, 6 days veg in the 3x2 block, 6 days veg in the Hugo's, then flip. The batch in flower were fully vegged only in the 3x2 blocks then set on slabs day 1 flower. You can veg in the slabs but it would take up more space and electric plus would be tougher to move out to the flower room. Also, you can't move individual plants and if a plant gets sick, they all do in the same slab. The perks are if a dripper fails, the other drippers keep the plant alive in the slab. With Hugo, if the dripper fails, the plant could die. Then again, you'll have days before that happens and to notice it failed and change it out. So I'm definitely leaning toward the Hugo blocks now. @Aeroknow hooked me up with tons of info and showed me how to set the drip system up and what parts to use. Props!
> 
> ...



Ummm freakin share..lol aero tell us too. I can set one up but cant get down drip times for example soil. Been using 15 min timers with hydroton in drip systems


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 30, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I love seeing your setups they all look like ads for hydro mags.


Thanks brother that means a lot  the hydro world is so vast, I can't stop learning new stuff!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 30, 2016)

supdro said:


> Ummm freakin share..lol aero tell us too. I can set one up but cant get down drip times for example soil. Been using 15 min timers with hydroton in drip systems


Drip until runoff, that's about it brother. I use digital minute timers. They have about 20 inputs for time, so you can drip for 1 minute or 100 minutes. I'm still tinkering with the drip amounts, I started with 1x a day, but now I'm at 2-3x a day (I keep playing with it lol). With my pump, I get run off after 30 seconds so I run it for the minimum if 1 minute cycles, 2 or 3x a day. This is for rockwool though, soil would be different, or bigger pots of coco would take longer to get run off, etc. That's the best tip @Aeroknow gave me, just run the pump on the timer longer enough for run off, then add 2x the time. So if you get runoff at 1 minute, then run pump for 2 min, or for me, I get run off at 30 seconds (big fast pump) so I run it for 1 min. But I reckon this wouldn't hold true for something that takes 5 minutes to get run off, you wouldn't want to run it for 10 min (this is speculation, I don't know but that sound ridiculous lol). 

The timer I use, Aero also told me about a year or two ago. To the BEST minute timer I've used. It's pretty cheap, easy to use and program etc and it doesn't screw up or die all the time like the other 100 different timers I've used over the years. 

This is that timer


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 30, 2016)

I finally got around to getting a tray, dome etc for cuts. Had my first successful baby bloom! I used the root plugs and humidity dome and popped a sunset sherbert x gg4 cut in there and 7 days later the baby got its first roots! I'm stoked  

I dunked the plug in nutrient solution with 1.0 ec of v+b and hydroguard and then put it in the tray with the dome on it and the dome vents closed. Misted the dome every other day and the cuts every couple of days if I noticed dropping, and 7 days later, bingo! One of my cloners has been giving me hassle, so I figured I'd have a backup in case something goes wrong. Damn clones in my #2 cloner won't root, but those cuts were off my soil plants, so maybe soil clones take longer to root, not sure, but it made me a bit uneasy so I tried something new, and it worked! Woot


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 30, 2016)

It's so close to the chop for the suspended hydroton pot grow, the buds are starting to lean lile a mofo. Probably give them another 5 days or so and get to the snipping. This was with the maxibloom, Epsom, hydroguard and pond zyme only. 4x4 rockwool blocks on 1 gal pot of hydroton suspended over 2 gallon ebb n grow buckets. By far my best run in a while I think  
  

I had to show this because my minds blown! This is day 22 for the double ended suspended pot grow, and I just can't believe the size of the buds growing, or the resin rails forming! It blows my mind that the DE make that much difference. The drip system with the slabs aren't even close to what the DE is putting out, too wild!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 30, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> It's so close to the chop for the suspended hydroton pot grow, the buds are starting to lean lile a mofo. Probably give them another 5 days or so and get to the snipping. This was with the maxibloom, Epsom, hydroguard and pond zyme only. 4x4 rockwool blocks on 1 gal pot of hydroton suspended over 2 gallon ebb n grow buckets. By far my best run in a while I think
> View attachment 3720769 View attachment 3720770
> 
> I had to show this because my minds blown! This is day 22 for the double ended suspended pot grow, and I just can't believe the size of the buds growing, or the resin rails forming! It blows my mind that the DE make that much difference. The drip system with the slabs aren't even close to what the DE is putting out, too wild!
> View attachment 3720771 View attachment 3720772


Wow bro, I'm just blown away, you just go from strength to strength!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 30, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow bro, I'm just blown away, you just go from strength to strength!


Much appreciate that bro! I'm just following the path that's the easiest for me, something I can keep consistent  this routine work the rockwool has been the easier ever, except the prep part sucks. But other than that, I find it so versatile. 

My secret for transplanting the ez cloner clones in to the rockwool is black gold soil. Shush, don't tell anyone lol. But, for real, once the clones root in my cloner, I plant them I'm the rockwool using the black gold soil, spritz the soil down with some tap water to wet it, then they just explode! I'm pretty sure I invented it because everyone that uses rockwool thinks I'm crazy for putting dirt in the cube lol. But the jokes on them because I get roots busting out of the block in 24-36hrs  many more experiments to come


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 30, 2016)

I planted this last night, black gold ftw!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 30, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Much appreciate that bro! I'm just following the path that's the easiest for me, something I can keep consistent  this routine work the rockwool has been the easier ever, except the prep part sucks. But other than that, I find it so versatile.
> 
> My secret for transplanting the ez cloner clones in to the rockwool is black gold soil. Shush, don't tell anyone lol. But, for real, once the clones root in my cloner, I plant them I'm the rockwool using the black gold soil, spritz the soil down with some tap water to wet it, then they just explode! I'm pretty sure I invented it because everyone that uses rockwool thinks I'm crazy for putting dirt in the cube lol. But the jokes on them because I get roots busting out of the block in 24-36hrs  many more experiments to come


Well whatever you are doing mate, keep doing it because it's working bloody wonders  

That's a good tip with the black soil, I've done it in a previous grow and got laughed at so never did it again ha ha. Glad to see it working for you too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 30, 2016)

He makes it look easy huh @eastcoastmo . Always looks on point. I know you have your issues just like everyone does, but you certainly maintain shit


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> He makes it look easy huh @eastcoastmo . Always looks on point. I know you have your issues just like everyone does, but you certainly maintain shit


Agreed man, 100% agreed! He makes it look easy. Him and flowamasta make it look way too easy


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 1, 2016)

The black gold soil and rockwool is like magic! It confuses people adding dirt to inert media, but that organic boost for rooting from the soil is gold, black gold!  

And it's only easy when it's not hard lol. I've had such a Rollercoaster ride this year with all the issues, I'm just happy things are going OK. I know there will be more hurdles but that's why I love growing, it's never the same grow, there's always something to learn. Now I know the symptoms of what different virus or diseases look like, I know what bugs do (never had the bugs I have seen since I moved to ca from NY). It really comes down to reading the plants and catching early signs of something wrong and taking the proper route to fix it. Check the plants daily, hang some yellow sticky cards by the garden to spot a problem before it starts, etc. Cull anything that is funky (that is a huge factor for me, the dud crap that I went through, I culled so many plants even if they looked OK, if they had something wierd they were gone) and now everything is clean. Took 4 months to complete but I won't let it happen again. 

No more taking in outside clones, no more using equipment that had plants with a problem unless it's nuked with bleach. Clean my clone gear like the scissors and pumps with bleach. And again, kill any funky plant. I haven't had funky plant in a while now and have healthy black lime, bubba, animal cookies, mendo Breath, dosido, Tahoe og, blue petrol og and a couple more. I'm good for a while now


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 1, 2016)

That's exactly why I grow from seed or take my own clones. I know I'm missing out
on some great strains but I only take clones from people I trust and from indoor grows.
Glad to see you on your game, it's a pleasure to see your grows and setups.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 1, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> The black gold soil and rockwool is like magic! It confuses people adding dirt to inert media, but that organic boost for rooting from the soil is gold, black gold!
> 
> And it's only easy when it's not hard lol. I've had such a Rollercoaster ride this year with all the issues, I'm just happy things are going OK. I know there will be more hurdles but that's why I love growing, it's never the same grow, there's always something to learn. Now I know the symptoms of what different virus or diseases look like, I know what bugs do (never had the bugs I have seen since I moved to ca from NY). It really comes down to reading the plants and catching early signs of something wrong and taking the proper route to fix it. Check the plants daily, hang some yellow sticky cards by the garden to spot a problem before it starts, etc. Cull anything that is funky (that is a huge factor for me, the dud crap that I went through, I culled so many plants even if they looked OK, if they had something wierd they were gone) and now everything is clean. Took 4 months to complete but I won't let it happen again.
> 
> No more taking in outside clones, no more using equipment that had plants with a problem unless it's nuked with bleach. Clean my clone gear like the scissors and pumps with bleach. And again, kill any funky plant. I haven't had funky plant in a while now and have healthy black lime, bubba, animal cookies, mendo Breath, dosido, Tahoe og, blue petrol og and a couple more. I'm good for a while now


So good to see you back on top with no duds man, must've been frustrating the shit out of you lol. You definitely have a clean setup man, can never be too clean hey


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 1, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> That's exactly why I grow from seed or take my own clones. I know I'm missing out
> on some great strains but I only take clones from people I trust and from indoor grows.
> Glad to see you on your game, it's a pleasure to see your grows and setups.


Thanks brother, and bugs are no joke! I'll be keeping my distance from new gear for a while and most likely be popping new seeds soon as well


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 1, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> So good to see you back on top with no duds man, must've been frustrating the shit out of you lol. You definitely have a clean setup man, can never be too clean hey


You got that right bro, it was nightmare city for a while lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 1, 2016)

Hope everyone has a nice and safe independence day weekend! 

It was the choperooni day for me, it's not looking too shabby! Got 3 of those monsters plus another 9 decent sized girls, the best part, 7 different strains to smoke on now! Ill be doing this more often, at least 1 light, of assorted flavors, mono cropping sucks lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 1, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hope everyone has a nice and safe independence day weekend!
> 
> It was the choperooni day for me, it's not looking too shabby! Got 3 of those monsters plus another 9 decent sized girls, the best part, 7 different strains to smoke on now! Ill be doing this more often, at least 1 light, of assorted flavors, mono cropping sucks lol
> 
> View attachment 3722499 View attachment 3722500 View attachment 3722501


Absolutely beautiful Alpha. Happy 4th weekend to you too. I love variety, I dont think I have ever once only monocropped, thats too easy (and boring)


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 1, 2016)

Fckin ay!! That looks top notch brother, awesome work as always  

Happy Independence day too mate, I hope you can find some time to relax and smash a few beers!! 

Also, if ya ever want some beans to pop, let me know, I'll send some over


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Absolutely beautiful Alpha. Happy 4th weekend to you too. I love variety, I dont think I have ever once only monocropped, thats too easy (and boring)


Thanks my man, and it's definitely boring! Ugh, most of what I have cooking in flower now is different stuff thank God lol. Next batches are dosido / animal cookies, the the other batch is black lime, animal and mendo Breath. But I have some new babies vegging up, can't wait to flower the animal pie and gg4 x sherbert  never again will it be 1 strain, neverrrrrr, it's much more fun with all sorts of different stuff 



eastcoastmo said:


> Fckin ay!! That looks top notch brother, awesome work as always
> 
> Happy Independence day too mate, I hope you can find some time to relax and smash a few beers!!
> 
> Also, if ya ever want some beans to pop, let me know, I'll send some over


Hell yeah bro! As soon as I get the space for beans I'll let you know, that's much appreciated  cheers mate!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 2, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks my man, and it's definitely boring! Ugh, most of what I have cooking in flower now is different stuff thank God lol. Next batches are dosido / animal cookies, the the other batch is black lime, animal and mendo Breath. But I have some new babies vegging up, can't wait to flower the animal pie and gg4 x sherbert  never again will it be 1 strain, neverrrrrr, it's much more fun with all sorts of different stuff
> 
> 
> Hell yeah bro! As soon as I get the space for beans I'll let you know, that's much appreciated  cheers mate!
> View attachment 3722605


Any time brother, any time at all


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 9, 2016)

Hey yall just popping in to say what's up! Our offer was accepted on another house today, hoping things go smooth this time. I'm not worried about the inspections this time because it was only built 10 years ago and there is no well, it has public water (and it's only a few miles down the road so it'll be an easy transition using the same water for growing I use now ) 

Only issue is I think it has leased solar. There was nothing in the listing or in our contract that said leased, but my agent said it was, he thinks. Should get the disclosures soon since the seller isn't stupid and has been actually getting back to us in a timely Manor lol. 

Anyway, He also said that the seller could try to transfer the loan. Now the panels are less than a year old, so that would mean a 19 year lease with a lien on the property (never lease solar, they fuck you with this lien crap).. I don't want to do the lien. No way. 

So does anyone know if you have a solar lien, do you have to settle in full before selling the house or can the seller try to transfer the lien to the buyer? 

I've heard it has to be paid off before closing by the seller and I heard they can transfer, or can they do both? 

On another note, I'm almost 5 weeks into flower and going to flower out 1 more batch of just animal cookies in a 4x4 tray under my regular hps tomorrow  gonna use the drip system with the Hugo rockwool blocks this time. They're 15" tall so I think they're about perfect size for the flip. Topped them once and super cropped them once, I'll also flower out 1 animal pie that is shorter, but not topped or super cropped, so it should be about the same height I hope after stretch. Haven't flowered her out so hopefully she's good. 
 
Oh, and fucking A! Double ended lights fellas! Can't even believe the difference they make, the DE plants have about 4x the size of buds at the same days into flower. I can't wait to play with these for the next run in a month or so with the drip system! 

Here's the animal cookies ready for flip (this was a couple days ago) 


And here's a glue bud from the last harvest, that glue plant was Hella different, love it! Trimmed so easy but I didn't take clones 
 
Shit sorry for rambling lol, later yall


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 9, 2016)

Awesome deal on the house brother. I am not sure on the solar lien, but maybe @Mohican knows? Those babies look really good too and so do those dank ass flowers !


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 9, 2016)

That's fantastic news about the house bro, hope it all goes smoothly from here 

Nice work on the cuttings and that glue bud....WOWSERS!! She is FROSSSSSTTY


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 9, 2016)

Good luck Alpha, hope all goes well.


----------



## supdro (Jul 9, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey yall just popping in to say what's up! Our offer was accepted on another house today, hoping things go smooth this time. I'm not worried about the inspections this time because it was only built 10 years ago and there is no well, it has public water (and it's only a few miles down the road so it'll be an easy transition using the same water for growing I use now )
> 
> Only issue is I think it has leased solar. There was nothing in the listing or in our contract that said leased, but my agent said it was, he thinks. Should get the disclosures soon since the seller isn't stupid and has been actually getting back to us in a timely Manor lol.
> 
> ...



Woooow. That bud is crusted with sugary goodness. What's so hot about these lights before i grab one?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2016)

Everything is negotiable. Don't say yes to anything you don't want.

That GG4 is


----------



## SupaM (Jul 9, 2016)

Damn, now I Have to get the glue back! Wow! Best wishes on the new house also. 
What's your take on the DE lights?. looking into a couple myself....ATB!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 9, 2016)

Thank you all! Super stoked  that glue is insane! I don't have the cut now, it was a one run and done plant cuz I figured it was the same as the last one I had, but jeeze way frostier and so much easier to trim! Wasn't do many damn foxy tail structure that's a pain 



supdro said:


> What's so hot about these lights before i grab one?


They kick ass! You need minimum of 3' light to canopy, preferably more, but Holy moly, they work bro. And they penetrate DEEP no need to lollipop as far down, I got the light 3' above canopy and the buds all the way 3' down the plants are solid and nice already less than 5 wks in, they are hot and not air-cooled so you need ac and air in/air out, if you can do those things, hands down THE BEST. Haven't seen my buds so big so early before, and not big, dense!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 9, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Everything is negotiable. Don't say yes to anything you don't want.


OK awesome brother, I definitely don't want to say yes to a loan and lein on top of buying the house, I mean dang, the price I thought included the solar paid off (hopeful that is true) because it seemed to be a bit over priced


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 9, 2016)

Got the tray and trellis up, just have to fill the res, hook up the drippers and flower some cookies out! 
 
This damn animal cookies is nuts, less than 5 wks in and it's just throwing frost (this isn't even under the double ended bulbs!) 
 

Oh, I finished trimming the Bubba and holy shit, my favorite strain now! Super lemon pine fuel and it smacks you straight in the head! Good yielder and fairly easy to trim, super potent, I've been looking for lemon pledge for a longggg time since I got rid of my Larry og, super stoked to find something similar


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 10, 2016)

That is some crazy frost on the animal cookies bro, unreal  

That bubba looks very tasty too!!


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 10, 2016)

Hey bro, do you know if they make D.E. in lower wattage?
like 600 maybe.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 10, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Hey bro, do you know if they make D.E. in lower wattage?
> like 600 maybe.


They sure do! Gavita I believe makes one, I think a couple other brands do as well. Mine has 6 different setting, and can be turned down to 600w and up to 1215w I believe. I have read around the forum people love the 600w de too


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2016)

Animal has Alien in it and Alien is soooooo frosty!

You have the frosty thumb!


----------



## SupaM (Jul 10, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Hey bro, do you know if they make D.E. in lower wattage?
> like 600 maybe.


Gavita makes a combo 600/750 DE. It's the one I'm looking into. ATB!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 10, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Animal has Alien in it and Alien is soooooo frosty!
> 
> You have the frosty thumb!


Thanks brother  this animal cooks is fire og x gsc, I've heard about that alien though! I want the aliens on fire and the alien dawg


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 10, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks brother  this animal cooks is fire og x gsc, I've heard about that alien though! I want the aliens on fire and the alien dawg


I grew the alien dawg when if first hit the scene around 6-7 or so yrs ago. I wasn't that impressed. I'm not really an alien fan. It
makes for some great crosses, but the alien dawg was hella boring from what i can remember. It grew and looked killer though


----------



## Morbid Angel (Jul 10, 2016)

you do maxibloom v&g, have you tried the lucas formula of just 7gr/G bloom with no grow?

I often creep your grows but havnt since you where bangin gg4, looks like a bits changed.

\m/


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I grew the alien dawg when if first hit the scene around 6-7 or so yrs ago. I wasn't that impressed. I'm not really an alien fan. It
> makes for some great crosses, but the alien dawg was hella boring from what i can remember. It grew and looked killer though


That's good to know, I'll skip on it if I ever get some alien beans. There's some alien crosses I've seen on ig but can't remember the name of em at the moment


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 10, 2016)

Morbid Angel said:


> you do maxibloom v&g, have you tried the lucas formula of just 7gr/G bloom with no grow?
> 
> I often creep your grows but havnt since you where bangin gg4, looks like a bits changed.
> 
> \m/


I've tried it all with maxi, it works well I don't really have any complaints from it. I liked mixing 50/50 maxigrow and maxibloom for the first 2 weeks of flower better than straight maxi, in veg I didn't really like straight maxigrow, it was tough to dial in veg cause I needed more pk, so messed around with different ratios for a bit and I think 3/4 grow and 1/4 bloom worked the best in veg, straight maxibloom after week 2 or 4 for some strains


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 10, 2016)

Got the next batch of animal cookies into flower today on the drip system. Got 1 extra animal pie in there to make 13 plants, to see if it's a keeper or not. Using 3" cubes on 6" blocks, 1 drip stake each plant. Hoping it goes as smooth as the other tray!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 10, 2016)

I got my mama plants slimmed down a bit, keeping black lime, dosido, animal cookies, Bubba kush and mendo Breath for now. Also have a gg4 x sherb I have to flower out to see whats up and the animal pie I'll keep around until it's daughter is fully flowered to make a decision to keep or cull. 
 

Got another batch of animal cookies cooking for the next run here or the next run if I move. What's in flower now might be the last batches since we're in escrow again, so fingers crossed!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 14, 2016)

Hey all, hope everyone is well and enjoying the summer! Hot as hell here today and for the rest of the week. My cat disappeared and haven't seen her in a day, been missing since yesterday morning  I know it hasn't been that long but she always comes home and always stays around the house in the yard for the most part.. Pretty worried that maybe she got in a neighbors garage or something and if so hope they didn't go on vacation or something grr. Hope she comes back soon.. On a good note, we're in escrow on the house we put an offer in on! Hopefully this one works out, inspections start soon. 

On the green side, the batch of animal cookies and the lone animal pie are doing great in the Hugo blocks! I like them so much better than the slabs now, they never skipped a beat once out into flower and seem to be happy and healthy. I'm dripping every other day right now and will be switching to feeding 1x a day soon, probably at day 7. They are filling out really fast compared to the ones in the rw slabs so will be definitely switching to the Hugo's from here on out. Earlier in the week I thought something was wrong with my slab grow, the buds were sooooooo small.. Real real small compared to what I know they can be, but all of a sudden they doubled in size so I have to chalk that up to stress and give them another week for flower. 

Anyways, hope everyone had a great weekend, take care fam 

Animal pie from in house genetics, really like the fat ribbed stalks on it  
  

The Hugo grow, using 1000ppm of veg+bloom and hydroguard only


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 14, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your cat bro, I hope she comes home real soon!! 

It's bloody freezing here, had snow for the first time in over 20 years....kids loved it though  

Your green girls are looking on point as always, those hugo blocks sound awesome, might have to give them a go sometime!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 14, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sorry to hear about your cat bro, I hope she comes home real soon!!
> 
> It's bloody freezing here, had snow for the first time in over 20 years....kids loved it though
> 
> Your green girls are looking on point as always, those hugo blocks sound awesome, might have to give them a go sometime!!


Thanks brother I really hope she comes back too, it's actually my fiance cat but I've lived with it for like 4 years now and she is like family, always sneaks into our room and snuggles with me 

Damm bro, it's been 20 years since it's snowed there?!? This climate change is getting crazy as hell, but I can definitely see the kids loving the snow! It's supposed to snow here where I live now, at least @Aeroknow told me that lol  but haven't really seen any and he said since I moved here it stopped snowing. I picked this location so I could see some snow occasionally since I'm from NY and it snows 4' every other day it seems lol. I hate snow that happens all the time, but I love occasional snow, maybe this winter it will I hope but doubt it, really hot like 102f today. Hotter than last year I think 

You'd love the Hugo blocks man! So easy to use and handle and really clean! It's also cheaper than hydroton pebbles after I calculated the cost and no transplant shock when using them!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 14, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks brother I really hope she comes back too, it's actually my fiance cat but I've lived with it for like 4 years now and she is like family, always sneaks into our room and snuggles with me
> 
> Damm bro, it's been 20 years since it's snowed there?!? This climate change is getting crazy as hell, but I can definitely see the kids loving the snow! It's supposed to snow here where I live now, at least @Aeroknow told me that lol  but haven't really seen any and he said since I moved here it stopped snowing. I picked this location so I could see some snow occasionally since I'm from NY and it snows 4' every other day it seems lol. I hate snow that happens all the time, but I love occasional snow, maybe this winter it will I hope but doubt it, really hot like 102f today. Hotter than last year I think
> 
> You'd love the Hugo blocks man! So easy to use and handle and really clean! It's also cheaper than hydroton pebbles after I calculated the cost and no transplant shock when using them!


I know the feeling bro, pets are family to me too, I was gutted when I lost mine some time ago. I'll keep everything crossed she comes back man, just so you can have cuddles again  

Yeah bro, actually more like 30 hey, I was about 10 when it snowed last here. We get flutters every year but this is the first time it's settled enough to build snowmen  was so much fun with my kids, throwing snowballs and shit ha ha. I hear NY gets heaps of snow, I'd love to experience a white Christmas over there!! 
You seem to be copping the opposite to what we are getting, stinking hot! 

That's sick about the hugo blocks, definitely going to investigate if I go back to hydro nutes


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2016)

Sorry - I meant Fire OG - where is my head at?

Animal Cookies:



She is good stuff!

How is the house progress?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 17, 2016)

Alpha what's your nute lineup?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 17, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Sorry - I meant Fire OG - where is my head at?
> 
> Animal Cookies:
> 
> ...


No worries man! I can barely remember half the names of stuff I'm currently running let alone stuff from the past lolol. 

We're in escrow now and just finished up all the paperwork for the underwriter. Found out the solar isn't leased it's a ppa plan, which just means all of the solar energy made from the panels, we agree to pay them 15 cents a kwh for, for 20 years or until we buy the panels. It sucks its not owned, but at least it's still cheaper than pge electric and we will eventually just buy the panels I reckon. The panels make 720kwh a month, so we get 720kwh for 15 cents a kw, which is more than 50% off pge cost  



ThaMagnificent said:


> Alpha what's your nute lineup?


Veg+bloom ro water version and hydroguard, that's all


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 17, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> No worries man! I can barely remember half the names of stuff I'm currently running let alone stuff from the past lolol.
> 
> We're in escrow now and just finished up all the paperwork for the underwriter. Found out the solar isn't leased it's a ppa plan, which just means all of the solar energy made from the panels, we agree to pay them 15 cents a kwh for, for 20 years or until we buy the panels. It sucks its not owned, but at least it's still cheaper than pge electric and we will eventually just buy the panels I reckon. The panels make 720kwh a month, so we get 720kwh for 15 cents a kw, which is more than 50% off pge cost
> 
> ...


Maxi?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 17, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Maxi?


Just veg+bloom RO (made by hydroponics researcher) and hydroguard now. And pH down when needed. The v+b has silica in it and extra calcium and mag, also amino acids, so there's no need to add anything else. It's just super expensive which sucks. 20$ a lb


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 17, 2016)

Yea but you don't have to buy any extra additives which is a plus. Might try it out. Thanks


----------



## hippy132 (Jul 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> No worries man! I can barely remember half the names of stuff I'm currently running let alone stuff from the past lolol.
> 
> We're in escrow now and just finished up all the paperwork for the underwriter. Found out the solar isn't leased it's a ppa plan, which just means all of the solar energy made from the panels, we agree to pay them 15 cents a kwh for, for 20 years or until we buy the panels. It sucks its not owned, but at least it's still cheaper than pge electric and we will eventually just buy the panels I reckon. The panels make 720kwh a month, so we get 720kwh for 15 cents a kw, which is more than 50% off pge cost
> 
> ...


probably 3 times, they just approved another 3% for fucking pg&e


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 18, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Yea but you don't have to buy any extra additives which is a plus. Might try it out. Thanks


That's why I love the stuff, super easy to dial in. I used it last year or the year before and loved it, but wanted to try some other nutes out to see if I could get the same results easily, but found the vb is the easiest for me


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 18, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> probably 3 times, they just approved another 3% for fucking pg&e


Ughhh so ridiculous man, as if they aren't sticking it to us enough. Hey, check out my pge thread i made. I switched plans to etou-b flat rate time of use plan. Saving about 350$ a month now


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Ughhh so ridiculous man, as if they aren't sticking it to us enough. Hey, check out my pge thread i made. I switched plans to etou-b flat rate time of use plan. Saving about 350$ a month now


SAVING $350 a month! in my worst month running 5 600's and a heater mine was about $300.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 18, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> SAVING $350 a month! in my worst month running 5 600's and a heater mine was about $300.


Good lord I miss those rates!!! Ugh, here's my last month's bill  they stick it to us out here


----------



## powerslide (Jul 18, 2016)

i read like 30 pages and never found it. How long/often do you flood the fabric style pots? Nice stuff you have going in here.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 18, 2016)

powerslide said:


> i read like 30 pages and never found it. How long/often do you flood the fabric style pots? Nice stuff you have going in here.


Thanks man, I flooded the fabric pots every 4 hrs in flower using clay pebbles, 2x a day using rockwool mini cubes I believe


----------



## powerslide (Jul 18, 2016)

Cool thanks man it will be clay pebbles. Never been a r/w man. Buddy needs something more forgiving than top drip/nft. Power outages and root rot on his first run. I think the flood will be easier on him.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Good lord I miss those rates!!! Ugh, here's my last month's bill  they stick it to us out here
> View attachment 3735558


Crap that's 3+ winter mos. for me! solar and wind looking better and better.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 21, 2016)

This animal pie has ridiculously big leaves and stems, I'm super curious how she'll come out  she veges a big slower and is more stocky than the animal cookies, but she's got that structure of the pie 

Chek this shit out @Aeroknow it's like the size of a magazine


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 22, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> This animal pie has ridiculously big leaves and stems, I'm super curious how she'll come out  she veges a big slower and is more stocky than the animal cookies, but she's got that structure of the pie
> 
> Chek this shit out @Aeroknow it's like the size of a magazine
> 
> View attachment 3738388 View attachment 3738389


Farkin hell bro, those leaves are humongous!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Farkin hell bro, those leaves are humongous!!


Damn petioles are the size if a pencil lmao, they can barely support themselves!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 22, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn petioles are the size if a pencil lmao, they can barely support themselves!


Ha ha ha LOL, very healthy girls my man


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha ha LOL, very healthy girls my man


Thanks brother  

Here's a shot of the dosido, she's about 6.5wks in or so, she stacked fairly good for a cookie strain I'm pretty stoked so far


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 22, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks brother
> 
> Here's a shot of the dosido, she's about 6.5wks in or so, she stacked fairly good for a cookie strain I'm pretty stoked so far
> 
> View attachment 3738848


She looks nice and frosty.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 22, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks brother
> 
> Here's a shot of the dosido, she's about 6.5wks in or so, she stacked fairly good for a cookie strain I'm pretty stoked so far
> 
> View attachment 3738848


shit that looks nice and frosty for me to smoke now, I'm out


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 22, 2016)

Agree with the statements already made, that is some seriously frosty shit bro


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks dudes! She seems to be holding her own against the animal cookies, looks to be a little bigger buds which is nice, but the best thing, it looks Hella easy to trim! 

Oh man how much longer til ya have some smoke?! That is an emergency situation  @Vnsmkr


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 22, 2016)

Here's an under shot of all the buds I didn't have to lollipop  man the cookies are cool, little certain things like not needing to lollipop that make the grow easier, they just fill out into little chunks of bud all the way down and when it's trim time, most of the buds I don't need scissors for, I just pull the leaf off by hand, saves so much time 
 

Here's the Hugo block grow almost 2 weeks in, they about doubled in size so far, I'm liking the blocks much much better


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 22, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh man how much longer til ya have some smoke?! That is an emergency situation  @Vnsmkr


Maybe another 3 months. A cycle. Thankfully there is hash around


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Maybe another 3 months. A cycle. Thankfully there is hash around


Oh man, that's a while but the hash should make the time pass a little faster. I wish you could reverse engineer hash lol, thatd be awesome


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 23, 2016)

Our cat is home!!! My neighbor knocked on the door and was like "you're cat that was missing was meowing like crazy walking up your driveway"!! She was gone almost 10 days I'm so happy she's back, she seems totally fine except she lost alot of weight, thank God she was a big chubby cat before she went missing! I think she got locked in someone's garage or something and then they went on vacation. Not sure but super stoked she's home


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 23, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Our cat is home!!! My neighbor knocked on the door and was like "you're cat that was missing was meowing like crazy walking up your driveway"!! She was gone almost 10 days I'm so happy she's back, she seems totally fine except she lost alot of weight, thank God she was a big chubby cat before she went missing! I think she got locked in someone's garage or something and then they went on vacation. Not sure but super stoked she's home
> View attachment 3739773


Congrats buddy...........good news for a change.
Give that kitty a ear scratch! and a big meal.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 23, 2016)

Alpha,

How do you flush? Week straight water?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 23, 2016)

Push down the little silver handle. Kidding man, but thats how I "flush"


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 23, 2016)

Last 7-10 days straight water should do it but any chance you would feed 1 plant right up until chop and tell me if you notice any difference? _I dont believe in flushing......_


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks dudes, so happy she's back!! She's eating like a garbage disposal now lol



ThaMagnificent said:


> Alpha,
> 
> How do you flush? Week straight water?


If you don't over feed, you don't have to use only water, ever. I don't flush at all, I just lower ppm as needed for what the plant is eating. They eat less towards harvest time.

Heres some insight. When you flush, or use only water, you are actually putting more nutrients into the buds. See, you can't flush out nutrients out of the plant. Every time you water or feed, the nutrients go into the flowers. 

The white ash is actually calcium and potassium I believe, so the more white it is, the more nutrients are in it. 

Think of this. When you burn fire wood, if it's wet, it burns into black coals. If the fire wood is dry, it burns into white ash. Trees aren't flushed. 

The white ash myth is rather funny, it just means there's more calcium and other elements in it (meaning it was definitely not purged of nutrients) . 

Hope this helps


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 24, 2016)

Oh before I forget, another tip. 

Google "Flushing". You won't find a single article about Flushing, other than on mj forums. If you can find a single article that is from a university study, or anything other than a forum, please let me know! I've tried to find anything, even a scrap of info about Flushing that is from a reputable source such as a college study or peer reviewed study, a botany study etc, I couldn't find a single thing. Only posts from icmag, rollitup, thc farmer or similar forums. Nothing from people that study horticulture or wrote agricultural books. So imo, it is just one of those things that caught on for some people from hearsay I guess. Someone told someone (probably the first person that created the term Flushing over fed his plants, then didn't over feed, and said, well when I over fed my plants then gave them water for a while, it came out better. Something like that I'm guessing lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 24, 2016)

What I really wanted to say before: flushing is bullshit. Do it if you want but thats not the way plants work. You cannot flush them out.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> What I really wanted to say before: flushing is bullshit. Do it if you want but thats not the way plants work. You cannot flush them out.


Hallelujah! Amen! And I'm not even religious lolol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 24, 2016)

It's hard to tell people this, they usually get really pissed off lmao. Even funnier, when an organic grower flushes, it's like whatttttt, every time you water you're activating your microbes to break down food into usable elements which is then absorbed into the plant lolol. Man, it's it's just a plant, there's no witch craft needed, just feed it, chop it down, dry it, and smoke it. Nothing else I'd needed. What does make a difference is nutrient profile I guess, but genetics is 90% of the outcome. And no, I'm not promoting expensive nutes, cheaper nutes the better, as long as they are doing their job


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 24, 2016)

How about flushing super soil hahahahaha, have seen it all


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> How about flushing super soil hahahahaha, have seen it all


Lmaoooo oh man that would be epic!!! "man, I flushed my super soil the last two weeks and it was fantastic! Best I ever had!" 

Wellllll... You just fed until the day of harvest and those nutrients taste amazing lolol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 24, 2016)

I always say this

Do you taste the calcium in milk? 
Potassium in bananas? 
Nitrogen in leafy greens? 
Phosphorus in meats?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 24, 2016)

Stoked to hear you got your cat back bro, I bet she's happy to be home too!! 

I agree with the no flushing too, I just give mine fresh water for the last 2 days to get rid of the build up of nutes, never noticed any differences between flushed and not. Why the hell anyone would flush super soil or organics is freakin crazy!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 24, 2016)

I hope I didn't offend anyone, I really didn't intend to anyone following this thread. I just wanted to point everyone in the right direction. I studied horticulture for years and still study. 

I mean, I'm almost pulling the trigger of a chlorine doser /sensor that green houses use so I can save some money in the long run. Green houses use bleach, or chlorine (pool shock) to keep their water sanitary. Now that's the kind of witchcraft to learn  

Since pool shock (calcium hypochlorite) is cheap, I'd rather use that, but the meters are SO expensive. The trick is, to keep the "free chlorine" levels at about 0.5-2.0ppm - that's the hard part because it kills stuff, then turns into another form of chlorine that's not usable. Been studying this for a while and want to pull the trigger on it soon to make things easier. Hydroguard is expensive af!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 24, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Stoked to hear you got your cat back bro, I bet she's happy to be home too!!
> 
> I agree with the no flushing too, I just give mine fresh water for the last 2 days to get rid of the build up of nutes, never noticed any differences between flushed and not. Why the hell anyone would flush super soil or organics is freakin crazy!!


Thanks brother! So happy she's back  and for sure! If there's built up nutes, adding water does the trick. But if I can recommend something, the last 4 weeks, use 3/4 or 1/2 strength of the nutes you usually would feed, and I bet you can feed right til the end  and even get a bit of yellowing


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 24, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks brother! So happy she's back  and for sure! If there's built up nutes, adding water does the trick. But if I can recommend something, the last 4 weeks, use 3/4 or 1/2 strength of the nutes you usually would feed, and I bet you can feed right til the end  and even get a bit of yellowing


This was something I learnt last grow actually mate, I backed right off on the nutes and they did start to yellow, some of the best weed too


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 24, 2016)

I never flushed my plants when I feed I bring the nutes up to where the very tips of the leaves
turn yellow then back the nutes down by 10% and feed right until 5 days before chop (non-hydro)
just to let the plant use any excess moisture up.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 24, 2016)

I have never flushed. Hell even when I ran miracle grow out the gate to start lmao. Thats the way its supposed to be ^


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 24, 2016)

Dont know why I just thought of this now as not related, except for the feeding part. When I was learning organics I used 2 whole leaf fillets from a large aloe plant in a tiny spray bottle, it was like slick water coming out. The plants melted . This is the one time where the plants did not pray after an aloe foliar


----------



## adower (Jul 24, 2016)

I don't flush either. Although the last couple weeks of flower I just run low nutes. If anything, the cure is pretty much what makes or breaks the final product if you actually make it through flower.

I've used bleach at 1mg per gallon in my res for 5 or 6 years now. Never had an issue with root rot or harmful effects on plants.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Dont know why I just thought of this now as not related, except for the feeding part. When I was learning organics I used 2 whole leaf fillets from a large aloe plant in a tiny spray bottle, it was like slick water coming out. The plants melted . This is the one time where the plants did not pray after an aloe foliar


Lol! That's crazy, I've never really foliar fed, at least in a long time, I think way back like 10 years ago I did but I can't remember what I used. They're is this foliar feed nite from the company that makes the v+b, I think it's called shine or push or something, it has concentrated silica and some other stuff I guess it's supposed to help with nutes intake and cell division. It's cheap enough I might give it a try for shits and giggles on one run to see if it makes a difference. I just like keeping it easy I guess but might be worth a shot


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 24, 2016)

adower said:


> I don't flush either. Although the last couple weeks of flower I just run low nutes. If anything, the cure is pretty much what makes or breaks the final product if you actually make it through flower.
> 
> I've used bleach at 1mg per gallon in my res for 5 or 6 years now. Never had an issue with root rot or harmful effects on plants.


Same here bro, I usually chop with 500ppm or so, sometimes less or more depending how they look. That's good to know about the bleach, I mean it so damn cheap I have to try it since it also seems really easy too. Did you use clorox?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 24, 2016)

Do you measure by ppm or ec? What do you work up to at peak before dropping back down?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 25, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Do you measure by ppm or ec? What do you work up to at peak before dropping back down?


Either, I use 700ec scale when in talking ppm, or I use an ec number. 

It all depends what nutes I'm using, but 1200-1300ppm maxibloom peak flower 700 scale. 1040-1100pmm v+b nutes


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 25, 2016)

So my tap is 110/150 ppm. Should I go with the soft or hard line for veg+bloom?


----------



## adower (Jul 25, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Same here bro, I usually chop with 500ppm or so, sometimes less or more depending how they look. That's good to know about the bleach, I mean it so damn cheap I have to try it since it also seems really easy too. Did you use clorox?


Yes Clorox NON SCENTED only.


----------



## adower (Jul 25, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> So my tap is 110/150 ppm. Should I go with the soft or hard line for veg+bloom?


I believe they recommend anything over 120ppm To get the hard formula.


----------



## adower (Jul 25, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lol! That's crazy, I've never really foliar fed, at least in a long time, I think way back like 10 years ago I did but I can't remember what I used. They're is this foliar feed nite from the company that makes the v+b, I think it's called shine or push or something, it has concentrated silica and some other stuff I guess it's supposed to help with nutes intake and cell division. It's cheap enough I might give it a try for shits and giggles on one run to see if it makes a difference. I just like keeping it easy I guess but might be worth a shot


I think all that booster stuff is not needed. I just use the base and my stuff comes out killer. I resort to the KISS method as much as possible.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 25, 2016)

adower said:


> I believe they recommend anything over 120ppm To get the hard formula.


I was thinking the same. It's prob a calmag difference in formula? My EC is 0.3 and the soft says 0.1-0.4.


----------



## adower (Jul 25, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> I was thinking the same. It's prob a calmag difference in formula? My EC is 0.3 and the soft says 0.1-0.4.


I'm sure that the hard water formula has less cal mag than the soft water formula.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 25, 2016)

adower said:


> I'm sure that the hard water formula has less cal mag than the soft water formula.


Now im confused...


RO/SOFT is great for all hydroponic applications such as rock wool and coco. It's specially formulated for soft water (under 200PPMS or .1-.3 EC).

TAP/HARD is great for all hydroponic applications such as rock wool and grow stones. Being a more acidic formula, specifically for neutralizing alkaline water supply, (175+PPMS or .3-.7 EC).


----------



## adower (Jul 25, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Now im confused...
> 
> 
> RO/SOFT is great for all hydroponic applications such as rock wool and coco. It's specially formulated for soft water (under 200PPMS or .1-.3 EC).
> ...


From emailing the owner this is what I was told. hard water formula will have less cal mag because it will be provided by the water more ppm in the water means more minerals are in it. The soft water formula has more cal mag in it since the water is low ppm so less minerals are in it. 

If I were you I would get the hard water and a small bottle of cal mag. If you see cal/mag deficiencies you can add the cal mag. It's easier to add than take away in my opinion.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 25, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> So my tap is 110/150 ppm. Should I go with the soft or hard line for veg+bloom?


Soft RO version, my taps about the same ppm as yours, mine runs about .1-.2ec


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 25, 2016)

adower said:


> I believe they recommend anything over 120ppm To get the hard formula.


. 1-.3ec I think, could even be up to .4ec but not sure on that


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 25, 2016)

adower said:


> I think all that booster stuff is not needed. I just use the base and my stuff comes out killer. I resort to the KISS method as much as possible.


Same here, Im just using v+b and that's all, but v+b does already have some additives in it, not sure if it makes it better or not I have to have a true side by side with maxi soon to make a decision but v+b has silica, aminos and sugars in it along with extra calmag. All I know is its super easy to use and works great lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2016)

A little Hugo block veg porn. These gals, the left tray is mamas, animal cookies, animal pie, mendo Breath, black lime reserve, Bubba kush and dosido. The right side tray is animal cookies and 1 gg4 sherbert. 

They have much much longer to veg, I dunno like a month or more, so I'm thinking of stacking a Hugo block on a big mama 8" block and starting a drip system for my veg plants  I can't keep up with the waterings, 2x a day now by hand. So tomorrow I'm going to grab the stuff needed to build the drip system I think 

Man, now that I have everything back to normal and healthy it feels good. I don't really want to change anything but I kind of want to try maxibloom again in flower, something cheaper than v+b, but at the same time I don't want v+b being the glue that is holding the healthy together lol. 

Anyway. I just noticed that the electrical panel on the house I'm buying is IN the garage, holy hell that's a bonus! It's going to be soooo easy to wire up new 240v outlets in there and make it 10x easier to install  

I keep thinking to myself, I've never truly grown trees before, and now I'll have 10' ceilings.. In a month these gals should be massive, especially the mamas, gonna be a wild ride!! Maybe 3 gallon pots of rw mini cubes with the Hugo's on top, drip system. I don't know, but it'll be fun figuring it out lol

Sorry for the rant, thinking out loud


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2016)

Oh, and for anyone that hasn't seen a dud plant. I have my LAST dud plant in flower now in the rw slabs. Not sure how it dudded since it was healthy in veg. But this is the madness I was talking about and this is the worst case I've ever seen in my life, and I've dealt with lots of duds. Figure before I forget to post it, I should show it now so you know since I'm not sure if I posted this rated x photo before lol (it's rather embarrassing so I hid it as much as I could lol). I think the drip stakes caused it (I got them as a hand me dowm) , imo I think it's a disease and the drip stakes we're used in dud plants from another grower. I think that the issue spreads by contact, especially when something with the diesease makes direct contact with roots, it spreads almost instantly in that plant. Just a theory, but it makes sense to me since I've never seen it THIS bad before. But this should be the last one since everything I'm buying is new from here on out

This is a mendo Breath. You all know what the mendo Breath should look like lol, sad


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2016)

Oh, and those dud plant pics are 7 weeks into flower, that isn't week 2 like it looks like. My other mendo Breath buds in another grow are the size of bats around and just massive. Depressing to say the least. Also, the other plants in that grow have started growing funky, but at least for the most part it's OK. All the colas are messed up but all the lower buds are good. They got the sickness but not too bad so the harvest will be mediocre.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 26, 2016)

Yeah those suck eh


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah those suck eh


Fucking wierd right? Lol. The plant looks healthy, nice and green, petioles are nice. Thing is, the leaves are micro. The stems are extremely fragile and snap of if pulled at all. I wanted to cull it from the rw slab but if I did the roots of the plant would rot. Figured let it be and move on. Fucking duds lol. From now on new equipment is key and no more clones coming in. It's amazing the night and day difference from my veg plants and latest batch of plants in flower compared to anything before. No more recirculating water for a while, just drain to waste. Easy painful fix to keep things good


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 26, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Fucking wierd right? Lol. The plant looks healthy, nice and green, petioles are nice. Thing is, the leaves are micro. The stems are extremely fragile and snap of if pulled at all. I wanted to cull it from the rw slab but if I did the roots of the plant would rot. Figured let it be and move on. Fucking duds lol. From now on new equipment is key and no more clones coming in. It's amazing the night and day difference from my veg plants and latest batch of plants in flower compared to anything before. No more recirculating water for a while, just drain to waste. Easy painful fix to keep things good


Did the roots take off or were they tiny?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2016)

It was over a year of this madness lol. I was growing healthy plants in fucking carpet padding for crying out loud. Then all of a sudden shit got sooooooo messed up and I never knew why, thought it was something I was doing, but it turns out I had no control. That's the hardest part to swallow, a whole year of second guessing myself when it was something literally in the plant (gg4) that started the madness ugh. Seeds from here on out


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 26, 2016)

I have had a few do that and when I yanked them up when done flowering the root systems were tiny


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Did the roots take off or were they tiny?


Roots were good at flower time, not too shabby at all, not as good as everything else, but not terrible


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2016)

Here's the plant at day 1 flower (you can read the name tag), super healthy prior to getting the drip stakes


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 26, 2016)

Yeah thats weird


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 26, 2016)

With mine the whole plant was tiny, flowered out at 8" or some shit. Was funny but not ya know


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2016)

I figured I'd kill it this run and do great, the next batch in the Hugo's, it'll blow your mind  I'll update with then tomorrow, sooooooo healthy finally I might have a flawless run lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2016)

Yeah I never even thought anything would go wrong with this grow, the stems were so fat at flower, the other plants are over 3' tall and look healthy, that one is the same size as it was when I flowered it lol. The other plants look healthy but Def have something wrong with em


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm so over the dud crap if ya can't tell, it's brutal. I was getting 2x the yield before it and it took 14 months to get my plants back to as healthy as they were before the wierd crap started, that's so much bud lost to the abyss, but gotta take it how it comes and learn. 

My first seed I started since, the animal pie, has the fattest stems and biggest leaves be seen since I moved to ca, so I know the seeds won't let me down


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 26, 2016)

Ive only ever run plants from seed. Keep it simple


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ive only ever run plants from seed. Keep it simple


You got that right, I've always been a seed nerd forever, but clone when I find something good. I know I'll be popping lots of seeds when I move that's for sure, I'll probably keep a few strains by cloning tho, but only if I know they are healthy. I won't ever grow a full crop of something that looks wierd ever again. Any new Clone gets quarantined and only 1 plant gets flowered as a test. That's the only way I can keep the damage control at a minimum lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 26, 2016)

The only duds Ive had thankfully were autos and a few from big name dutch banks (shit). Ive not had much crap from reputable breeders over the last few years. Of course there is always better and we are always looking for that gem, nature of the beast . Once I get my tent setup for indoor then I will also make a cloner so that I can save cuts from time to time, but they will only be my cuts, nothing from outside. I like running all from seed


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The only duds Ive had thankfully were autos and a few from big name dutch banks (shit). Ive not had much crap from reputable breeders over the last few years. Of course there is always better and we are always looking for that gem, nature of the beast . Once I get my tent setup for indoor then I will also make a cloner so that I can save cuts from time to time, but they will only be my cuts, nothing from outside. I like running all from seed


I'm with that brother!!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 26, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh, and for anyone that hasn't seen a dud plant. I have my LAST dud plant in flower now in the rw slabs. Not sure how it dudded since it was healthy in veg. But this is the madness I was talking about and this is the worst case I've ever seen in my life, and I've dealt with lots of duds. Figure before I forget to post it, I should show it now so you know since I'm not sure if I posted this rated x photo before lol (it's rather embarrassing so I hid it as much as I could lol). I think the drip stakes caused it (I got them as a hand me dowm) , imo I think it's a disease and the drip stakes we're used in dud plants from another grower. I think that the issue spreads by contact, especially when something with the diesease makes direct contact with roots, it spreads almost instantly in that plant. Just a theory, but it makes sense to me since I've never seen it THIS bad before. But this should be the last one since everything I'm buying is new from here on out
> 
> This is a mendo Breath. You all know what the mendo Breath should look like lol, sad
> View attachment 3741769 View attachment 3741770 View attachment 3741771


Dude, those drip stakes had been in a box tucked away and had not been used in over 4-5 yrs
If that plant actually is a dud, and it spreads the way you're thinkin, wouldn't the other 2 plants on the slab be infected?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 26, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's the plant at day 1 flower (you can read the name tag), super healthy prior to getting the drip stakes
> View attachment 3741775


I think I see that sideways branching starting on it. You don't?


----------



## adower (Jul 26, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> You got that right, I've always been a seed nerd forever, but clone when I find something good. I know I'll be popping lots of seeds when I move that's for sure, I'll probably keep a few strains by cloning tho, but only if I know they are healthy. I won't ever grow a full crop of something that looks wierd ever again. Any new Clone gets quarantined and only 1 plant gets flowered as a test. That's the only way I can keep the damage control at a minimum lol


You just have to stop getting genetics from the club. Get them from reliable people and mono crop


----------



## adower (Jul 26, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> A little Hugo block veg porn. These gals, the left tray is mamas, animal cookies, animal pie, mendo Breath, black lime reserve, Bubba kush and dosido. The right side tray is animal cookies and 1 gg4 sherbert.
> 
> They have much much longer to veg, I dunno like a month or more, so I'm thinking of stacking a Hugo block on a big mama 8" block and starting a drip system for my veg plants  I can't keep up with the waterings, 2x a day now by hand. So tomorrow I'm going to grab the stuff needed to build the drip system I think
> 
> ...


Veg + bloom isn't expensive if you think about what you're getting. Not sure why you keep wanting to switch nutes over a few $$.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 26, 2016)

adower said:


> You just have to stop getting genetics from the club. Get them from reliable people and mono crop


Yeah dude. I recently had gotten a whole flat of cuts directly from one of MF's nurserys. 25 dosidos(all good) and 25 blueberrycookies. All but 2 of the BBcookies were sick. Fucking lame.
Although Mr alphaphase has not been getting cuts of new flavors directly from the clubs, the funk is originally massively spread from those nurseries IMO.


----------



## adower (Jul 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah dude. I recently had gotten a whole flat of cuts directly from one of MF's nurserys. 25 dosidos(all good) and 25 blueberrycookies. All but 2 of the BBcookies were sick. Fucking lame.
> Although Mr alphaphase has not been getting cuts of new flavors directly from the clubs, the funk is originally massively spread from those nurseries IMO.


Yeah I know your pain. It sucks because you can't really make up the time and effort put into bunk plants.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude, those drip stakes had been in a box tucked away and had not been used in over 4-5 yrs
> If that plant actually is a dud, and it spreads the way you're thinkin, wouldn't the other 2 plants on the slab be infected?


You said they were from your last grow, figured that ghostrider grow was the last (the one with the dud in the front) grow before you got the blue drippers? If not then it's back to the drawing board and it doesn't make any sense again lol



Aeroknow said:


> I think I see that sideways branching starting on it. You don't?


Kinda but not really I think that branch just got bumped around. Those stems are really thick and strong and the structure /growth doesn't look like the beginning of the dud, the whole plant it a dud from top to bottom. I think it spreads by contact to injured roots, so if the other plants roots aren't injured they don't get it as bad, but if they are injured (especially around the crown) I think it's like instant doom


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2016)

adower said:


> You just have to stop getting genetics from the club. Get them from reliable people and mono crop


I've only gotten 2 cuts from the club in a few years they rest come from sources, black lime reserve and mendo Breath #2 came from Harborside tho


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2016)

adower said:


> Veg + bloom isn't expensive if you think about what you're getting. Not sure why you keep wanting to switch nutes over a few $$.


Well, it's 4$ a lb for maxi and 23$ a lb for v+b. I use 250grams per light every week on avg. So it's quite a bit cheaper even if you add in the Calmag. Maxi comes to $25 a light and v+b about 100$ per light, per grow, or so. Not much of a difference I guess but it's a difference of 400$ a grow


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah dude. I recently had gotten a whole flat of cuts directly from one of MF's nurserys. 25 dosidos(all good) and 25 blueberrycookies. All but 2 of the BBcookies were sick. Fucking lame.
> Although Mr alphaphase has not been getting cuts of new flavors directly from the clubs, the funk is originally massively spread from those nurseries IMO.


Fuckin duds. The mystery continues


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 26, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Fuckin duds. The mystery continues


First time I ever experienced the dud was from some Bluedream cuts from harboside around 2008-9ish


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> First time I ever experienced the dud was from some Bluedream cuts from harboside around 2008-9ish


God damn blue dream!! Fuck that strain lol, I wonder if somehow someone planted it in plants to spread because it's messed up no one knows anything about what it is or why it's in cuts


----------



## adower (Jul 26, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well, it's 4$ a lb for maxi and 23$ a lb for v+b. I use 250grams per light every week on avg. So it's quite a bit cheaper even if you add in the Calmag. Maxi comes to $25 a light and v+b about 100$ per light, per grow, or so. Not much of a difference I guess but it's a difference of 400$ a grow


Are you also taking into account if you're adding anything when you use maxi? Such as boosters etc? I use veg bloom and some cal mag rarely and that's it. I don't have to worry about adding anything else. I'd rather pay just a bit more for proven results but that's just me.


----------



## adower (Jul 26, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I've only gotten 2 cuts from the club in a few years they rest come from sources, black lime reserve and mendo Breath #2 came from Harborside tho


Are you sure your sources didn't get them from the club though?


----------



## adower (Jul 26, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> God damn blue dream!! Fuck that strain lol, I wonder if somehow someone planted it in plants to spread because it's messed up no one knows anything about what it is or why it's in cuts


Lol I wouldn't put it past some people to do something like that unfortunately. B


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 26, 2016)

adower said:


> Are you also taking into account if you're adding anything when you use maxi? Such as boosters etc? I use veg bloom and some cal mag rarely and that's it. I don't have to worry about adding anything else. I'd rather pay just a bit more for proven results but that's just me.


I use the maxi. I've been using it on and off ever since it came out.
In cities where I lived/grew like San jose, Salinas, stockton etc, only the maxi was used, nothing else.

Up where me and AP live, our water is hella soft. I add 1/2 tsp/gal calmag, about 3/4 tsp/gal maxi bloom. Around 1.7 EC That's it. Nothing else. I do the same at my other pad that I use RO water.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2016)

adower said:


> Are you also taking into account if you're adding anything when you use maxi? Such as boosters etc? I use veg bloom and some cal mag rarely and that's it. I don't have to worry about adding anything else. I'd rather pay just a bit more for proven results but that's just me.


Don't get me wrong, v+b works great. Easiest I've used (I don't use any Cal mag with it, just v+b). But I don't use any boosters with maxi either, just some calmag at 1ml per gallon. I'm just curious since now my gardens in the sweet spot now, I wanna try some maxi in flower (I'll always use v+b in veg I got the stuff so dialed in for veg). I'm expecting the v+b to do better in flower as well but just want to make sure in a side by side. If the Quaiity / quality is similar I'm gonna switch to maxi for flower but if not (I'll be taking in all factors), if any decrease in any aspect I'm sticking to v+b. But 4-500 a month of savings using maxi is alot, but not if it sacrifices any output


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2016)

adower said:


> Are you sure your sources didn't get them from the club though?


No clubs, they run club cuts sometimes to see if it's worthy in their stable but they aquire them from sources like NorCal icmag and people like that. My Bubba won't be in any clubs, it's the real deal (even Frontier than gg4 club cut which was crazy). They also come from pheno hunters etc. Fuck club cuts I've only had a few and ditched them all lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2016)

adower said:


> Lol I wouldn't put it past some people to do something like that unfortunately. B


It's Hella sad man, the damn big wigs that want corporation buds would do anything to screw with the little guys  this dud shit was no joke man, it took me a LONG time to get things back in order, I threw out the last funky looking plants months ago besides the one in flower now. But I think it's gone. Small leaves, Hella deficiencies for no reason, small stems.. And no buds, just hemp like buds. It was a nightmare. 99% of my crops the last few months have been good until this last dud showed up, but the veg plants look totally normal so I think it's gone but who knows, I thought it was gone 2 months ago ugh


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I use the maxi. I've been using it on and off ever since it came out.
> In cities where I lived/grew like San jose, Salinas, stockton etc, only the maxi was used, nothing else.
> 
> Up where me and AP live, our water is hella soft. I add 1/2 tsp/gal calmag, about 3/4 tsp/gal maxi bloom. Around 1.7 EC That's it. Nothing else. I do the same at my other pad that I use RO water.


It does work really well and I imagine even better in dtw systems, that's why I wanna try it again because I had good results even with shitty plants lol


----------



## Mohican (Jul 26, 2016)

Congrats on your baby coming home safe and sound!

How is the house coming along?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Congrats on your baby coming home safe and sound!
> 
> How is the house coming along?


Thanks brother!! She's so happy to be back now, pretty much not leaving our side except to go outside and roll in the dirt once in a while lolol
The house update : I'm so stoked!!!!! 

The general, pest and septic home inspections went flawless!! Woot! They could only find a few nickel and dime problems, being a toilet flange needs replacement, a door needs to be replaced (recommended not needed) because it has a doggy door lol and a plex pipe fitting should be installed on the heat unit. Oh, and a bad seal on the glass of a sliding door. Woopty freaking dooooo, compared to all the other houses we've seen its perfect lolol. A few 100 bucks will fix it all to brand new. Appraisal is tomorrow


----------



## adower (Jul 27, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> No clubs, they run club cuts sometimes to see if it's worthy in their stable but they aquire them from sources like NorCal icmag and people like that. My Bubba won't be in any clubs, it's the real deal (even Frontier than gg4 club cut which was crazy). They also come from pheno hunters etc. Fuck club cuts I've only had a few and ditched them all lol


Nice! Which bubba cut do you have? Is t the katsu?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 27, 2016)

adower said:


> Nice! Which bubba cut do you have? Is t the katsu?


I'm not positive, it was just labeled as Bubba and my buddy said "you need this one" and off I went lol. I didn't really think much of it until I harvested it but Glad I took clones. It's really dense and chunky flowers with skinny stems like an og, but a little bit bigger buds than an og. Decent yielder, not huge though, but she's like lemon fuel on the nose and super easy to trim. @Aeroknow said it definitely wasn't the Bubba he had, I guess the generic Bubba has big thick stems and big yielder he said or something like that


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 27, 2016)

adower said:


> Nice! Which bubba cut do you have? Is t the katsu?


After taking a look at pictures it looks closest to the katsu, it's Def not pre 98 or Bubba kush, looks realllllyyyy close to katsu but it was my first time growing it so looks like there's still room to improve on bud size


----------



## adower (Jul 27, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> After taking a look at pictures it looks closest to the katsu, it's Def not pre 98 or Bubba kush, looks realllllyyyy close to katsu but it was my first time growing it so looks like there's still room to improve on bud size


Didn't sound like the kastsu cut. It's supposed to smell like chocolate big time. Either way as long as it's quality it doesn't matter.


----------



## adower (Jul 27, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'm not positive, it was just labeled as Bubba and my buddy said "you need this one" and off I went lol. I didn't really think much of it until I harvested it but Glad I took clones. It's really dense and chunky flowers with skinny stems like an og, but a little bit bigger buds than an og. Decent yielder, not huge though, but she's like lemon fuel on the nose and super easy to trim. @Aeroknow said it definitely wasn't the Bubba he had, I guess the generic Bubba has big thick stems and big yielder he said or something like that


It definitely sounds like an og if it has thin stems with gassy smelling Nuggs.


----------



## hippy132 (Jul 27, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks brother!! She's so happy to be back now, pretty much not leaving our side except to go outside and roll in the dirt once in a while lolol
> The house update : I'm so stoked!!!!!
> 
> The general, pest and septic home inspections went flawless!! Woot! They could only find a few nickel and dime problems, being a toilet flange needs replacement, a door needs to be replaced (recommended not needed) because it has a doggy door lol and a plex pipe fitting should be installed on the heat unit. Oh, and a bad seal on the glass of a sliding door. Woopty freaking dooooo, compared to all the other houses we've seen its perfect lolol. A few 100 bucks will fix it all to brand new. Appraisal is tomorrow


My experience in the area is home inspections are not done with the same in depth analysis as other areas, make sure you purchase or have seller include 2 year (we got one year) home warranty.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 27, 2016)

adower said:


> Didn't sound like the kastsu cut. It's supposed to smell like chocolate big time. Either way as long as it's quality it doesn't matter.


I guess you could say there's some chocolate smell in it, kinda similar chocolate tones as the glue if that makes sense, but a gassy earth and lemon pine in the mix, here's some of the buds I have left of it if there's any way to match up the buds, I honestly have not clue since I've never grown any Bubba before this but I love it  ffav smoke in the stable now 

Each pic was in different f natural lighting since it's hard to get a pic of buds in natural state, no flash


----------



## adower (Jul 27, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I guess you could say there's some chocolate smell in it, kinda similar chocolate tones as the glue if that makes sense, but a gassy earth and lemon pine in the mix, here's some of the buds I have left of it if there's any way to match up the buds, I honestly have not clue since I've never grown any Bubba before this but I love it  ffav smoke in the stable now
> 
> Each pic was in different f natural lighting since it's hard to get a pic of buds in natural state, no flash
> 
> View attachment 3743199 View attachment 3743200 View attachment 3743201


Nice! That's how my skywalker looks.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 27, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> My experience in the area is home inspections are not done with the same in depth analysis as other areas, make sure you purchase or have seller include 2 year (we got one year) home warranty.


For sure we when with an 18month I think it might be a 2 year though, it covers all the major stuff and was only like a 1000$ or so, so totally worth it


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 27, 2016)

adower said:


> Nice! That's how my skywalker looks.


Man I still want to get the Skywalker or smoke it at least, I'm gonna track it down when I go on vacation, or at least try


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 27, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I guess you could say there's some chocolate smell in it, kinda similar chocolate tones as the glue if that makes sense, but a gassy earth and lemon pine in the mix, here's some of the buds I have left of it if there's any way to match up the buds, I honestly have not clue since I've never grown any Bubba before this but I love it  ffav smoke in the stable now
> 
> Each pic was in different f natural lighting since it's hard to get a pic of buds in natural state, no flash
> 
> View attachment 3743199 View attachment 3743200 View attachment 3743201


Beauty Alpha.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 27, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I guess you could say there's some chocolate smell in it, kinda similar chocolate tones as the glue if that makes sense, but a gassy earth and lemon pine in the mix, here's some of the buds I have left of it if there's any way to match up the buds, I honestly have not clue since I've never grown any Bubba before this but I love it  ffav smoke in the stable now
> 
> Each pic was in different f natural lighting since it's hard to get a pic of buds in natural state, no flash
> 
> View attachment 3743199 View attachment 3743200 View attachment 3743201


Hurry teleport yourself this way and give me some of that dank!! In my dreams anyway. Looks tasty


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 27, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Man I still want to get the Skywalker or smoke it at least, I'm gonna track it down when I go on vacation, or at least try


I already scored it remember
I got a couple plants in flower, I'll let you know when they're finished.


----------



## adower (Jul 27, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Man I still want to get the Skywalker or smoke it at least, I'm gonna track it down when I go on vacation, or at least try


If you go to one of the bbqs I can bring ya some


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 27, 2016)

adower said:


> If you go to one of the bbqs I can bring ya some


Decent yielder?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey @adower - how did the Sour D turn out?

@AlphaPhase - awesome news on the house! The house I am in now had similar things that needed fixing  Almost turnkey!

The pre98 Bubba cut going around down here is one of the best plants I have ever grown. Thick colas with a nice chocolate coffee skunk smell.


----------



## adower (Jul 27, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Hey @adower - how did the Sour D turn out?
> 
> @AlphaPhase - awesome news on the house! The house I am in now had similar things that needed fixing  Almost turnkey!
> 
> The pre98 Bubba cut going around down here is one of the best plants I have ever grown. Thick colas with a nice chocolate coffee skunk smell.


Hey mo!! Unfortunately it didn't turn out good. It didn't even look or smell like sour diesel.


----------



## adower (Jul 27, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Decent yielder?


It's probably the best yielding og I've grown. Although I've only grown three phenos of og. I don't see switching to anything else for a while. This skywalker is that good.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 27, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Beauty Alpha.


Thanks brother! I'm so bummed I only ran 1 plant now lol, I was scared it would suck and didn't want it to take up space since I didn't run it yet, turns out I wish the whole crop was the Bubba! Lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 27, 2016)

adower said:


> It's probably the best yielding og I've grown. Although I've only grown three phenos of og. I don't see switching to anything else for a while. This skywalker is that good.


Right on. I see the skinny stem growth on this cut i got, and get kind of worried is all. But I have had a white fire pheno that had skinny stems but was the biggest yielding og i've ever grown to date, so hopefully it works out to be similar


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hurry teleport yourself this way and give me some of that dank!! In my dreams anyway. Looks tasty


Lol! Boop beep Boop Boop, sent through the weed tube transporter lmao


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 27, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Hey @adower - how did the Sour D turn out?
> 
> @AlphaPhase - awesome news on the house! The house I am in now had similar things that needed fixing  Almost turnkey!
> 
> The pre98 Bubba cut going around down here is one of the best plants I have ever grown. Thick colas with a nice chocolate coffee skunk smell.


Thanks bro! And I have no idea how I've never even knew about Bubba cuts, I mean I've heard of them, maybe smoked it once or twice but never really tried to grow it, I was freaking missing out!! Lol the high is just so good, like sooo cerebral yet keeps me focused, kind of reminds me of the tangerine kush high I've been searching for


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 27, 2016)

Here's a photo dump for the day, sweating my ass off and time to relax now, hottest damn week I've seen since I've been here, like 109 degrees ugh 

Black lime 
  

Mendo 
  

Animal cookies 
 

Dosido


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 27, 2016)

Twins! The left is a day or two over 2 full weeks in and the right is 7 weeks in
 

Big ass animal pie stems and leaves, I'm hoping she's killer because she takes up an awful lot of room, that leaf is 12" and the petiole is 8" lmao, 18" freaking leaf!! 
  

Canopy shots of the Hugos, definitely liking this grow method the best stilll
  

And got the drip system set up for the mamas and veg plants today


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 27, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks brother! I'm so bummed I only ran 1 plant now lol, I was scared it would suck and didn't want it to take up space since I didn't run it yet, turns out I wish the whole crop was the Bubba! Lol


I'm feeling the same way about the 8 Ball Kush I have going now. I popped 3
and I wish I had 15.



Nice supercroping on the Hugo's.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 27, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I'm feeling the same way about the 8 Ball Kush I have going now. I popped 3
> and I wish I had 15.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man ain't it such a kick yourself moment when that happens lol! I hear 8 ball kush is killer I've been wanting a kushy strain, like Hindu leaning for awhile for sleeping, its Hella hard to find a damn indica around here! And thanks for noticing  I've been having to go crazy on the suoercropping they keep freaking popping back up by the next day I look at em and I swear I'm cropped like 50 tops, really hoping it triggers some lower branch action


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 27, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh man ain't it such a kick yourself moment when that happens lol! I hear 8 ball kush is killer I've been wanting a kushy strain, like Hindu leaning for awhile for sleeping, its Hella hard to find a damn indica around here! And thanks for noticing  I've been having to go crazy on the suoercropping they keep freaking popping back up by the next day I look at em and I swear I'm cropped like 50 tops, really hoping it triggers some lower branch action


You can't knock healthy plants, the 8 Ball is Barney's and I've never had such tight inter-nodes
on any plants these things are stacked one on top of another (pix tomorrow) and the terps are great!
kind of hashy, skunky, incense. 
Definitely on the redo list.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 27, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> You can't knock healthy plants, the 8 Ball is Barney's and I've never had such tight inter-nodes
> on any plants these things are stacked one on top of another (pix tomorrow) and the terps are great!
> kind of hashy, skunky, incense.
> Definitely on the redo list.


Hell yeah!! That sounds awesome, man that's that real kush right there, how long are you gonna take her in flower, is she a short flower time? I might have to get a pack of that to grow when I move because I checked the genetics of it ands its definitely the Hindu afghani type of plant  that should come out Hella nice!!


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 28, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah!! That sounds awesome, man that's that real kush right there, how long are you gonna take her in flower, is she a short flower time? I might have to get a pack of that to grow when I move because I checked the genetics of it ands its definitely the Hindu afghani type of plant  that should come out Hella nice!!


According to the poop sheet they're 55 days I'll take them 9 weeks I like a bit of couchlock lol.
I'm seeing 2 pheno's 1 dark and slightly smaller the other is light green and tall with a bit better
spacing of the leaves should be a dream to clean.
First is the light pheno there is 1 of them and then the 2 dark ones.
The lighter one has way more smell and the trichs came up earlier.
You can see how they've stacked @ 25 days.


----------



## supdro (Jul 28, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Twins! The left is a day or two over 2 full weeks in and the right is 7 weeks in
> View attachment 3743450
> 
> Big ass animal pie stems and leaves, I'm hoping she's killer because she takes up an awful lot of room, that leaf is 12" and the petiole is 8" lmao, 18" freaking leaf!!
> ...



Looking too clean bruh. Where do you get ur rockwool? I'm liking my grow rocks too much for now but may try out a new medium


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 28, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> According to the poop sheet they're 55 days I'll take them 9 weeks I like a bit of couchlock lol.
> I'm seeing 2 pheno's 1 dark and slightly smaller the other is light green and tall with a bit better
> spacing of the leaves should be a dream to clean.
> First is the light pheno there is 1 of them and then the 2 dark ones.
> ...


Holy shit! You weren't kidding! Those looks fantastic that stacking is unreal  I haven't seen anything like that in a while, it looks like there isnt any stem at all and just going to be baseball bats of bud. That lighter color one sounds like the winner


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 28, 2016)

supdro said:


> Looking too clean bruh. Where do you get ur rockwool? I'm liking my grow rocks too much for now but may try out a new medium


Thanks brother, clean and mean is the motto  I get my rockwool from either the hydro shop or online at Amazon or online hydro shops , I'm always price shopping. I think I spent 110$ for a case of 4x3x2" rw blocks from hydro galaxy, pretty sure there's 180 of em in a case. The Hugo's I get from the local store at like 3.50 each. It comes out cheaper per grow for me than the clay rocks, but only if you don't resuse the rocks


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm going to give the hydro research line a run and see how it goes!


----------



## jronnn (Jul 28, 2016)

Hey Alpha i see the plants are looking ridiculous as usual, I was curious have you seen a noticable difference in quality or yield since using the veg+bloom over the maxi series? you dont see any deficiencies with veg+bloom no need for calmag or anything? I also remember you saying you dont change the res for many weeks at a time, i was curious how do you stay away from the table slime? does hydro guard take care of that? i use h2o2 but no matter how much i add i cant keep the slime away and im assuming i cant use h2o2 and hydroguard at the same time


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

Hey @AlphaPhase just curious if you have thought about mixing your own nutrient salts to maximize costs? I know @ttystikk and a few (many but I know a few) others are. Looked into it?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 28, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> I'm going to give the hydro research line a run and see how it goes!


You'll love it, it's real easy, I'm maxing out at 1040ppm 1.5ec, it's really potent and works excellent


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 28, 2016)

howdy bro how goes it?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 28, 2016)

jronnn said:


> Hey Alpha i see the plants are looking ridiculous as usual, I was curious have you seen a noticable difference in quality or yield since using the veg+bloom over the maxi series? you dont see any deficiencies with veg+bloom no need for calmag or anything? I also remember you saying you dont change the res for many weeks at a time, i was curious how do you stay away from the table slime? does hydro guard take care of that? i use h2o2 but no matter how much i add i cant keep the slime away and im assuming i cant use h2o2 and hydroguard at the same time


Thanks brother. I need some more time to decide the yield / quality factor with veg +bloom, the first few crops a year ago when I first started using it were killer though. I haven't finished a recent crop yet (will be harvesting in a couple weeks with the most recent v+b crops, but those won't even be considered as a test because the plants went through hell and it wasn't a dialed in run). But this next batch I just put into flower, that will tell what's up and they have about 6 weeks left. I'm going to go out on a limb and say it's definitely better though, and it's WAY better in veg. Also, the frost factor seems to be WAY better even on the plants that had a rough time. 

I never changed the res in veg and vegged for 3 or 4 weeks, so not that long to go before changing the res. Then new res in flower day 1, and usually a res change at day 21 or 28 when switching to straight bloom nutes. I do have a run now under my double ended lights using v+b that I never changed the res at all and won't until harvest. I use the hydroguard and pond zyme, the res itself is not slimey on the sides, but the water color is wierd lol.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hey @AlphaPhase just curious if you have thought about mixing your own nutrient salts to maximize costs? I know @ttystikk and a few (many but I know a few) others are. Looked into it?


I've thought about it and would like to sometime, it definitely is the cheapest. I mean, if I knew the ratios of v+b I could make it for like 1$ a lb instead of paying 20$. Those guys are making BANK lol. Maybe when I move I'll give it a shot. I've always been eyeing Jack's classic hydroponic nutes. It's like 2$ a lb, cheap as hell! 

I know green genes is using it with the Cal nitrate, forgot his user name and wish I could tag him to see what ratio he was using it at. I think 4g of the jacks hydro and 1 gram Cal nitrate per gallon


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I've thought about it and would like to sometime, it definitely is the cheapest. I mean, if I knew the ratios of v+b I could make it for like 1$ a lb instead of paying 20$. Those guys are making BANK lol. Maybe when I move I'll give it a shot. I've always been eyeing Jack's classic hydroponic nutes. It's like 2$ a lb, cheap as hell!
> 
> I know green genes is using it with the Cal nitrate, forgot his user name and wish I could tag him to see what ratio he was using it at. I think 4g of the jacks hydro and 1 gram Cal nitrate per gallon
> View attachment 3744328


I imagine @ttystikk will chime in when he gets a chance. From what I gather all about the ratios and yes it is cheapest. Those fukn nutrient companies rake in a TON of cash


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> howdy bro how goes it?


Hey brother!! Not bad at all  how is everything out your way? Hot as hell out here that's for sure. We're about days away from knowing if we're moving, finally found a place and just waiting for the loan officer to tell us yes or no, we might find out tomorrow though because our realtor set up a time to meet, so I hope it's good news  hope all is well with you bro!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 29, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey brother!! Not bad at all  how is everything out your way? Hot as hell out here that's for sure. We're about days away from knowing if we're moving, finally found a place and just waiting for the loan officer to tell us yes or no, we might find out tomorrow though because our realtor set up a time to meet, so I hope it's good news  hope all is well with you bro!


hell yes brother! I wish you the best of luck
it is good here bro. will be changing over most of the ghouse tomorrow.


----------



## jronnn (Jul 29, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks brother. I need some more time to decide the yield / quality factor with veg +bloom, the first few crops a year ago when I first started using it were killer though. I haven't finished a recent crop yet (will be harvesting in a couple weeks with the most recent v+b crops, but those won't even be considered as a test because the plants went through hell and it wasn't a dialed in run). But this next batch I just put into flower, that will tell what's up and they have about 6 weeks left. I'm going to go out on a limb and say it's definitely better though, and it's WAY better in veg. Also, the frost factor seems to be WAY better even on the plants that had a rough time.
> 
> I never changed the res in veg and vegged for 3 or 4 weeks, so not that long to go before changing the res. Then new res in flower day 1, and usually a res change at day 21 or 28 when switching to straight bloom nutes. I do have a run now under my double ended lights using v+b that I never changed the res at all and won't until harvest. I use the hydroguard and pond zyme, the res itself is not slimey on the sides, but the water color is wierd lol.


Nice I cant wait to see how it turns out it seems like a shit ton of people have been using veg+bloom but i haven't been able to see a maxi vs veg+bloom comparison but im just going to buy it, i mean 20 bucks isnt that bad to test it out, i definitely would like something better for veg too, must be way easier not having play with calmag and epsom and shit... so you just keep topping off the res with just water and veg+bloom as needed? that sounds almost too east lol but I wonder if you could up your yields if you dumped the res and add fresh nutes like every week or 2

but dude if i didnt change my res for 4 weeks itd be all hell, i once waited 3 weeks and i had to rinse my roots sticking out of the pot holes because they were straight covered with that clear slime shit... id love to have something to stop that lol. I assume I cant use h2o2 with veg+bloom because the "amino, silica, fulvic acids and bio active growth stimulants" in it anyway... so what strengths do you use the hydroguard/pondzyme? you only need to add to add the hydroguard/pondzyme to fresh res changes? im honestly about to go buy hydroguard and pondzyme tomorrow lol


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I imagine @ttystikk will chime in when he gets a chance. From what I gather all about the ratios and yes it is cheapest. Those fukn nutrient companies rake in a TON of cash


I am in a coco hybrid substrate and yes it makes a difference, but here's the formula I've been using for years; 

3g/gal calcium nitrate
2g/gal 5-11-26 mix with micros
1 /gal epsom salt

In bloom, add .5 g/gal MKP, aka monopotassium phosphate. 

I'm sure to get grief about this too, but it works.


----------



## adower (Jul 29, 2016)

jronnn said:


> Nice I cant wait to see how it turns out it seems like a shit ton of people have been using veg+bloom but i haven't been able to see a maxi vs veg+bloom comparison but im just going to buy it, i mean 20 bucks isnt that bad to test it out, i definitely would like something better for veg too, must be way easier not having play with calmag and epsom and shit... so you just keep topping off the res with just water and veg+bloom as needed? that sounds almost too east lol but I wonder if you could up your yields if you dumped the res and add fresh nutes like every week or 2
> 
> but dude if i didnt change my res for 4 weeks itd be all hell, i once waited 3 weeks and i had to rinse my roots sticking out of the pot holes because they were straight covered with that clear slime shit... id love to have something to stop that lol. I assume I cant use h2o2 with veg+bloom because the "amino, silica, fulvic acids and bio active growth stimulants" in it anyway... so what strengths do you use the hydrozyme/pondzyme? you only need to add to add the hydro/pondzyme to fresh res changes? im honestly about to go buy hydrozyme and pondzyme tomorrow lol


Just use bleach instead of hydro/pondzyme with the fresh res change. It's cheaper


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> hell yes brother! I wish you the best of luck
> it is good here bro. will be changing over most of the ghouse tomorrow.


Thanks bro much appreciate that  dude, you lucky mofo with the green house life!! I'm so jealous of greenhouses lol. Good vibes on the planting my friend. I'll be back on ig in a few weeks to follow along, damn Instagram has been censoring my posts so I had it disabled for a little while so they can get off my jock. Ugh I hate censorship especially for a plant!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 29, 2016)

jronnn said:


> Nice I cant wait to see how it turns out it seems like a shit ton of people have been using veg+bloom but i haven't been able to see a maxi vs veg+bloom comparison but im just going to buy it, i mean 20 bucks isnt that bad to test it out, i definitely would like something better for veg too, must be way easier not having play with calmag and epsom and shit... so you just keep topping off the res with just water and veg+bloom as needed? that sounds almost too east lol but I wonder if you could up your yields if you dumped the res and add fresh nutes like every week or 2
> 
> but dude if i didnt change my res for 4 weeks itd be all hell, i once waited 3 weeks and i had to rinse my roots sticking out of the pot holes because they were straight covered with that clear slime shit... id love to have something to stop that lol. I assume I cant use h2o2 with veg+bloom because the "amino, silica, fulvic acids and bio active growth stimulants" in it anyway... so what strengths do you use the hydroguard/pondzyme? you only need to add to add the hydroguard/pondzyme to fresh res changes? im honestly about to go buy hydroguard and pondzyme tomorrow lol


Totally bro, I mean, res changes can't hurt and I actually recommend them every 2 weeks or so just to be safe. I'm just a big environment Nerd and try the best I can to conserve water, I'd do more res changes otherwise because sometimes when I'm not reading my plants looking for issues, something could happen fast  you can use h2o2 with v+b, there's nothing living in it, just amino acids I think so any dead res will be fine. I add 2ml per gallon of hydroguard on a new res change and then 1ml/gal 1x a week, but if you're doing res changes (which I recommend) you shouldn't have to add it back every week. I use 1tsp per 50 gallons of water of pond zyme for a new res, then 1/2tsp per 50 gallons 2x a week.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

Its that fear that people will think for themselves @AlphaPhase


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I am in a coco hybrid substrate and yes it makes a difference, but here's the formula I've been using for years;
> 
> 3g/gal calcium nitrate
> 2g/gal 5-11-26 mix with micros
> ...


Nice recipe! And don't tell anyone, but koolbloom does work when used properly  it just needs to be added at the right time which most people don't, so they think it doesn't work


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its that fear that people will think for themselves @AlphaPhase


Oh man you got that shit right!! Sometimes I feel like I'm an alien because so many people don't understand this shit lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

You can feel assured I am with you at minimum! Lots of fkn brainless idiots out there and even more sheep


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its that fear that people will think for themselves @AlphaPhase





AlphaPhase said:


> Oh man you got that shit right!! Sometimes I feel like I'm an alien because so many people don't understand this shit lol


Do I really even have to say how much I agree


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Do I really even have to say how much I agree


You just did


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You just did


Haha well you got me there


----------



## jronnn (Jul 29, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Totally bro, I mean, res changes can't hurt and I actually recommend them every 2 weeks or so just to be safe. I'm just a big environment Nerd and try the best I can to conserve water, I'd do more res changes otherwise because sometimes when I'm not reading my plants looking for issues, something could happen fast  you can use h2o2 with v+b, there's nothing living in it, just amino acids I think so any dead res will be fine. I add 2ml per gallon of hydroguard on a new res change and then 1ml/gal 1x a week, but if you're doing res changes (which I recommend) you shouldn't have to add it back every week. I use 1tsp per 50 gallons of water of pond zyme for a new res, then 1/2tsp per 50 gallons 2x a week.


Ohh alright make sense, nothing wrong with some water especially if youre living in cali lol but I feel like ive never heard of someone using hydroguard and pondzyme at the same time but eitherway im going to start using your ingredients when i change the res on monday, thanks for the info i appreciate it dude!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 30, 2016)

Man, your buds are looking dank af Alpha, not that I'm surprised lol. That animal has soooo much frost!! 

Some wicked bud porn in here man, lovin it


----------



## supdro (Jul 30, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I guess you could say there's some chocolate smell in it, kinda similar chocolate tones as the glue if that makes sense, but a gassy earth and lemon pine in the mix, here's some of the buds I have left of it if there's any way to match up the buds, I honestly have not clue since I've never grown any Bubba before this but I love it  ffav smoke in the stable now
> 
> Each pic was in different f natural lighting since it's hard to get a pic of buds in natural state, no flash
> 
> View attachment 3743199 View attachment 3743200 View attachment 3743201



Those nuts is frosty and look Hella dense! Alpha may I ask what's your curing process? I don't want to know all your secrets


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 30, 2016)

I noticed a little green algae on my roots and on top of my rez lid. Should I be worried?


----------



## adower (Jul 30, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> I noticed a little green algae on my roots and on top of my rez lid. Should I be worried?


What do you mean on top of your res lid? Do you mean the underside of the res lid? Either way if you're seeing algae in your res, no good. Throw a towel over it if there is a lid on it so you keep the light out of it.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 30, 2016)

adower said:


> What do you mean on top of your res lid? Do you mean the underside of the res lid? Either way if you're seeing algae in your res, no good. Throw a towel over it if there is a lid on it so you keep the light out of it.


Yea I use a cooler so when I popped the lid up there's a little on top of the lid. Not floating around because I use air stones just sitting in the underside of the lid


----------



## supdro (Jul 31, 2016)

I have to go with @adower. Putting chlorine in my tank keeps it clean and the girls are green that's the goal and the cheapest IMO


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm Gonna try the hydroguard and pondzyme combo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 2, 2016)

jronnn said:


> Ohh alright make sense, nothing wrong with some water especially if youre living in cali lol but I feel like ive never heard of someone using hydroguard and pondzyme at the same time but eitherway im going to start using your ingredients when i change the res on monday, thanks for the info i appreciate it dude!!


I got the mix of pz and hydroguard from @superstoner1


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 2, 2016)

supdro said:


> Those nuts is frosty and look Hella dense! Alpha may I ask what's your curing process? I don't want to know all your secrets


I take off all fan leaves, then hang the whole plant to dry. Once it's close to dry I trim. Them into jars that I put in tote. Sometimes, if I don't have time to trim it all at once I pit the whole plant in the tote and use the tote as a jar to cure a bit, then trim, then into jars. Burp em sometimes. Comes out nice and dry but you can squeeze it still without it crumbling. Just roll in fingers a bit and it'll crumble though. Man I'm smoking some black lime right now and its at the perfect curedness, about a month or so I reckon since the jar. A month imo is premium and the best time to smoke, after I feel it degrades


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 2, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> I noticed a little green algae on my roots and on top of my rez lid. Should I be worried?


Not really, if it's green it's just ugly being there but should cause any issues unless it gets out of hand on the roots it can suffocate them.

Edit : like adower said, you need to light proof the res. I get green algae on top of all of my rockwool, no issues, but don't let it get out of control and do what you can to make your res light tight


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 2, 2016)

Just wanted to give a little update on the house we want. The appraisal went great! It actually appraised for more than the offer, score! Closing is the 22nd. Also the seller agreed to fix EVERYTHING on the inspections list, wtf! I went from one seller being the worst I could imagine to this seller being the best I could dream of. Talk about a legit home buying Rollercoaster lol. Was totally worth it though. I'm not sure if there's anything left to do, like any papers to sign or whatever.. I think all I need to hear now is escrow was closed  

Anyway enough ranting lol. It is my fiancee and I 4th anniversary right now so I gots ta get going, hope everyone had a baller weekend


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 2, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Just wanted to give a little update on the house we want. The appraisal went great! It actually appraised for more than the offer, score! Closing is the 22nd. Also the seller agreed to fix EVERYTHING on the inspections list, wtf! I went from one seller being the worst I could imagine to this seller being the best I could dream of. Talk about a legit home buying Rollercoaster lol. Was totally worth it though. I'm not sure if there's anything left to do, like any papers to sign or whatever.. I think all I need to hear now is escrow was closed
> 
> Anyway enough ranting lol. It is my fiancee and I 4th anniversary right now so I gots ta get going, hope everyone had a baller weekend


Awesome brother. Happy for ya'll. Congrats on the anniversary too


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 2, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Just wanted to give a little update on the house we want. The appraisal went great! It actually appraised for more than the offer, score! Closing is the 22nd. Also the seller agreed to fix EVERYTHING on the inspections list, wtf! I went from one seller being the worst I could imagine to this seller being the best I could dream of. Talk about a legit home buying Rollercoaster lol. Was totally worth it though. I'm not sure if there's anything left to do, like any papers to sign or whatever.. I think all I need to hear now is escrow was closed
> 
> Anyway enough ranting lol. It is my fiancee and I 4th anniversary right now so I gots ta get going, hope everyone had a baller weekend


Shit yeah brother, that is fantastic news! I'm so super stoked for you man!! 
Lol, your dog looks like he has a massive shit eating grin on his face ha ha. What an awesome dog


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 2, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Lol, your dog looks like he has a massive shit eating grin on his face ha ha. What an awesome dog


Thinking the same fkn thing hahaha


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 2, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'm not sure if there's anything left to do, like any papers to sign or whatever.. I think all I need to hear now is escrow was closed


Lmao. Congratulations bro, but the final thing is both of you in an escrow office giving about 1000 signiatures a piece. I've always hated that about closing, but that is what closes the deal


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 2, 2016)

Congrats Alpha on all accounts. The pooch is smiling 'cause he's getting his own yard.


----------



## supdro (Aug 2, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I take off all fan leaves, then hang the whole plant to dry. Once it's close to dry I trim. Them into jars that I put in tote. Sometimes, if I don't have time to trim it all at once I pit the whole plant in the tote and use the tote as a jar to cure a bit, then trim, then into jars. Burp em sometimes. Comes out nice and dry but you can squeeze it still without it crumbling. Just roll in fingers a bit and it'll crumble though. Man I'm smoking some black lime right now and its at the perfect curedness, about a month or so I reckon since the jar. A month imo is premium and the best time to smoke, after I feel it degrades


Agreed I seen your buds and they lose a lot of the chlorophyll and show less color and bright thc heads. So that means it must be a long and slow cure. I noticed a boveda pack too I think in a pic 62 rh?


----------



## supdro (Aug 2, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Just wanted to give a little update on the house we want. The appraisal went great! It actually appraised for more than the offer, score! Closing is the 22nd. Also the seller agreed to fix EVERYTHING on the inspections list, wtf! I went from one seller being the worst I could imagine to this seller being the best I could dream of. Talk about a legit home buying Rollercoaster lol. Was totally worth it though. I'm not sure if there's anything left to do, like any papers to sign or whatever.. I think all I need to hear now is escrow was closed
> 
> Anyway enough ranting lol. It is my fiancee and I 4th anniversary right now so I gots ta get going, hope everyone had a baller weekend



That's awesome bro good to hear you're getting the new crib. Can't wait to see the new grow room build!!!! Hope I'm not ahead of myself..lol


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 2, 2016)

I know a new room for Alpha can't get any cleaner! lol, just better.


----------



## adower (Aug 2, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I take off all fan leaves, then hang the whole plant to dry. Once it's close to dry I trim. Them into jars that I put in tote. Sometimes, if I don't have time to trim it all at once I pit the whole plant in the tote and use the tote as a jar to cure a bit, then trim, then into jars. Burp em sometimes. Comes out nice and dry but you can squeeze it still without it crumbling. Just roll in fingers a bit and it'll crumble though. Man I'm smoking some black lime right now and its at the perfect curedness, about a month or so I reckon since the jar. A month imo is premium and the best time to smoke, after I feel it degrades


I do the same exact thing. Except about 4-5 days into drying (they'll still be a little moist) I cut all the buds off and put them in a large tote with 3-4 boveda packs. I'll put the lid on and burp them a few times a day. They're usually ready for a final trim about 7-10 days.


----------



## supdro (Aug 2, 2016)

adower said:


> I do the same exact thing. Except about 4-5 days into drying (they'll still be a little moist) I cut all the buds off and put them in a large tote with 3-4 boveda packs. I'll put the lid on and burp them a few times a day. They're usually ready for a final trim about 7-10 days.


Exactly what I was thinking my room is 56% humidity so I will start hanging with leaves on.it will dry and longer if not that then paper bag then into jars with packs or at least a hydrometer


----------



## powerslide (Aug 3, 2016)

Which setup/medium can go the longest without checking on it? If i can keep water temps in check i'm hoping i can go 2-3 days w/o checking on it when its rolling good. I'm going to either do the flood and drain or the top drip w/ rock wool most likely. I was originally thinking hydroton is what i wanted to do but i'm thinking about rock wool after reading some of your stuff.


----------



## adower (Aug 3, 2016)

powerslide said:


> Which setup/medium can go the longest without checking on it? If i can keep water temps in check i'm hoping i can go 2-3 days w/o checking on it when its rolling good. I'm going to either do the flood and drain or the top drip w/ rock wool most likely. I was originally thinking hydroton is what i wanted to do but i'm thinking about rock wool after reading some of your stuff.


You'd either need to do the mama cube grodans or soil. Hydroton holds no water so that's a no go.


----------



## supdro (Aug 3, 2016)

adower said:


> You'd either need to do the mama cube grodans or soil. Hydroton holds no water so that's a no go.


I do ebb and flow w/hydroton,lights,fans all automated with timers. I go days without looking at it.


----------



## adower (Aug 3, 2016)

I


supdro said:


> I do ebb and flow w/hydroton,lights,fans all automated with timers. I go days without looking at it.


I didn't see he was going to do flood and drain. My bad there. Thought he was hand watering. Yeah def if he is doing ebb and flo he can go days without issue As long as he has a good reservoir amount.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 3, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Lmao. Congratulations bro, but the final thing is both of you in an escrow office giving about 1000 signiatures a piece. I've always hated that about closing, but that is what closes the deal


Ahhhhhhh!!! I'm gonna die from paperwork I swear lol, it's like never ending


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 3, 2016)

supdro said:


> Agreed I seen your buds and they lose a lot of the chlorophyll and show less color and bright thc heads. So that means it must be a long and slow cure. I noticed a boveda pack too I think in a pic 62 rh?


Sometimes I'll throw a boveda in, imo they do work well but I feel 62% is too much rh, I really would LOVE a 59%. I haven't used the boveda for a year or so but they do help for sure if the buds get too dry, I'm not sure if they'd help the cure but it really couldn't hurt I wouldn't think. I highly recommend them for a jar that you're constantly opening


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 3, 2016)

adower said:


> I do the same exact thing. Except about 4-5 days into drying (they'll still be a little moist) I cut all the buds off and put them in a large tote with 3-4 boveda packs. I'll put the lid on and burp them a few times a day. They're usually ready for a final trim about 7-10 days.


It's such a solid method! I find that if I throw the whole plant in, it'll slow the drying down as well as hold a better rh (from the moisture in the stems), but once I'm ready to trim I cut all the buds off, I can't seem to hold a stem anymore and trim with the buds on it, hurts the hell out of my hands from the nerve pain. It speeds up my trimming about 2x as well when I cut the buds off the stems


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 3, 2016)

powerslide said:


> Which setup/medium can go the longest without checking on it? If i can keep water temps in check i'm hoping i can go 2-3 days w/o checking on it when its rolling good. I'm going to either do the flood and drain or the top drip w/ rock wool most likely. I was originally thinking hydroton is what i wanted to do but i'm thinking about rock wool after reading some of your stuff.


Rockwool brother. I just left for 3 days, came back and everything is great (also nice to see the growth after not seeing them for a few days  ) - rw blocks by far has been a game changer for the ease and Control, I used to hate cloning in it so I never tried the blocks til recently. I don't think I'll change from using it now. It also gives you some time if a pump fails sijce they hold some water


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 3, 2016)

And last but not least, thank you all!! The ol lady and I can't be more happier  the new grow room should be killer!! I'm so stoked to have all the extra space for activities lol. 

Everyone needs to put a drive down highway 101 and the redwood hwy on their bucket list, every year I go it just gets better and better, so much to see!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 3, 2016)

Wow bro, what a beautiful coastline


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 3, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> View attachment 3748735


I like. Looks peaceful


----------



## powerslide (Aug 3, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Rockwool brother. I just left for 3 days, came back and everything is great (also nice to see the growth after not seeing them for a few days  ) - rw blocks by far has been a game changer for the ease and Control, I used to hate cloning in it so I never tried the blocks til recently. I don't think I'll change from using it now. It also gives you some time if a pump fails sijce they hold some water


i think i will stick with the rapid rooters for cloning then do the big r/w blocks like you had. Why didn't i do this like 3 grows ago? I only grow during the winter and usually only get 1 or 2 yields. Tornado alley with weed in the cellar and neighbors coming over just doesn't jive. How many gallon res you think i need to let it go 3 days? I have a couple of the rubbermaid totes probably 20 or so gallons. In my last setups they used about a gallon maybe gallon and a half a day


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 3, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow bro, what a beautiful coastline





Vnsmkr said:


> I like. Looks peaceful


So peaceful and serene, man, it feels good to unplug, as soon as you hit the road and the cell service disappears and the phone stops beeping, the only worries are where you're gonna find a gas station and what view you want to stop at  as soon as I got back all the noise entered my head again and ughhh, I'm going to retire out there mark my words!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 3, 2016)

powerslide said:


> i think i will stick with the rapid rooters for cloning then do the big r/w blocks like you had. Why didn't i do this like 3 grows ago? I only grow during the winter and usually only get 1 or 2 yields. Tornado alley with weed in the cellar and neighbors coming over just doesn't jive. How many gallon res you think i need to let it go 3 days? I have a couple of the rubbermaid totes probably 20 or so gallons. In my last setups they used about a gallon maybe gallon and a half a day


Rapid rooters are so much better than the rw starter plugs for clones no doubt, hands down. I have trouble rooting in mediums and the rapid rooters never give me an issue. 

So for 1 light, you'll probably be using 20 gallons every 4 days or so, maybe less maybe a bit more but 20 should be good depending on how many plants. I do 12 per light with the drippers. I filled the 70 gal res before I left on Saturday and Wednesday I had to fill it up, that's for 25 plants and 2 lights. I drip 2x a day for each tray, so depending on the stage of growth, it would last much longer if only needing to feed 1x a day. My mama plants are on 20on 4 off and I feed them 2x a day (should feed them 3x but don't want them growing too fast since I'm moving soon and have to move them) and the 20 gallons tote I filled before i left was 1/2 to 3/4 filled still. Not sure if the new drippers I have drip less but that's something to consider as well because I could have fed those 8 plants with 20 gallons for well over a week.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 3, 2016)

My mamas are trucking along nicely, I need to take cuts soon but not sure when exactly (if the house loan doesn't go through that changes things haha) so just kind letting them do their thing for now
 

Here's a batch of animal cookies vegging up for the next run, they're getting overrun by the mamas 
 

Here's the animal cookies and dosido at 8wks flower, I'm going to chop them in a week because I have a patient that needs it sooner than I wanted but they said 9wks is ok luckily. The top buds are small af, I think it's a light intensity issue since all the lowers are thick and plump. I think cookies are very light sensitive after running every imaginable problem thru my head, that's all I can think of
 

Here's the double ended mix grow at 8wks. I had to flush these as per patient orders. Meh, if that's what they want I couldn't lie about flushing them and not do it so they look ugly lol. The animal cookies and mendo fade beautiful though, just the black lime does NOT like Flushing whatsoever. It dropped it's leaves fast and went Hella yellow as soon as I dropped the ppm. Mehhh
 

Here's the animal cookies and lone animal pie. Jesus christ the animal pie I will keep for one more run to test, but that mofo stretched beyond belief. It was the smallest in there and managed to grow a good 10" taller than the cookies. It's nodes are spaced out alot, it's definitely a meh plant right now. I'm gonna run it topped and trained next if the buds come out nice, if not she gets culled and I pop more beans  other than that, the animals are killing it, they stacked so nice compared to the slabs. Only difference is the light is air-cooled. Very happy with this batch
 
 
Mendo
 
Black lime
 
Dosido


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 4, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> My mamas are trucking along nicely, I need to take cuts soon but not sure when exactly (if the house loan doesn't go through that changes things haha) so just kind letting them do their thing for now
> View attachment 3749004
> 
> Here's a batch of animal cookies vegging up for the next run, they're getting overrun by the mamas
> ...


Damn Alpha that Dosido looks crunchy! the rest look great to but the Dosido looks like it's rolled
in sugar.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 4, 2016)

Man, get your pics in high times bro, they consistently make me moist ha ha ha.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Man, get your pics in high times bro, they consistently make me moist ha ha ha.


LMAO, they make me hungry for sugar!!!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 5, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Damn Alpha that Dosido looks crunchy! the rest look great to but the Dosido looks like it's rolled
> in sugar.


That dosido I'm super stoked to try! First time growing it, never smoked it before, can't wait to chop it down! 



eastcoastmo said:


> Man, get your pics in high times bro, they consistently make me moist ha ha ha.


Lmao! that would be pretty sweet to get in the HT mag  much appreciate the kind words my brother!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 5, 2016)

Tip for anyone growing cookies. 

Make sure the light is further away than you'd usually have it and make sure the heat is not too hot. They like less light and heat. That's my conclusion anyway. I've grown them in all scenarios now and the only crop that had small buds up top was the light that is not aircooled and the light was up as high as it could go but still was closer than I wanted. The crop turned out mostly small buds on the tops compared to everything else grew colas. Under the aircooled light in the buckets and under the double ended lights in the buckets, they grew nice colas. But on the tray where the plants sit alot higher, the buds are tiny (except all the lowers are normal.) 

Never really had a plant be THAT sensitive, but I'm going to go with my instinct so I mounted the last crops light to the ceiling as high as I could and ditched the ratchet ties. Gained a good 6+ inches. They're 25 days into flower so hopefully they weren't too stunted and can grow some colas


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 5, 2016)

Then again.. If that doesn't work for this crop, it's something to do with the rockwool or how much water the drippers give lol. There's a couple other factors I'm ignoring for now, but if they grow small buds this round, I'll try a run in the buckets again to double check. And if that grow goes smooth, then it's definitely the drippers and or rockwool doing something wierd that the cookies don't like and I'll just grow them in the buckets instead


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 5, 2016)

Visual reference.

Left - animal cookies 3.5wks (rw blocks with drippers)
Middle- animal cookies 8.5wks (rw slabs with drippers)
Right- animal cookies 8.5wks (ebb flow buckets)

You can see the cookies in the blocks af 3.5wks in have buds about the same size as the ones in the slabs at 8.5wks lol. They didn't even have buds last week, so that's one week since flower set. And the slabs compared to the buckets are ridiculously different. They might be a tad bigger from the double ended lights than the ones I had in the ebb buckets under a regular hps last grow, but thats about the size they get when things are going decent. Only difference is I had alot more room for light adjustments. And they were in hydroton. I need to get to the bottom of this lol. Then again, if the ones that are 3.5wks in now finish normal, then I think we know the problem.


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 5, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Visual reference.
> 
> Left - animal cookies 3.5wks (rw blocks with drippers)
> Middle- animal cookies 8.5wks (rw slabs with drippers)
> ...


I pick the right side!!!! Very nice man, thats fucking serious medicine right there!!!!!


----------



## Norcalknugs (Aug 5, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Tip for anyone growing cookies.
> 
> Make sure the light is further away than you'd usually have it and make sure the heat is not too hot. They like less light and heat. That's my conclusion anyway. I've grown them in all scenarios now and the only crop that had small buds up top was the light that is not aircooled and the light was up as high as it could go but still was closer than I wanted. The crop turned out mostly small buds on the tops compared to everything else grew colas. Under the aircooled light in the buckets and under the double ended lights in the buckets, they grew nice colas. But on the tray where the plants sit alot higher, the buds are tiny (except all the lowers are normal.)
> 
> Never really had a plant be THAT sensitive, but I'm going to go with my instinct so I mounted the last crops light to the ceiling as high as I could and ditched the ratchet ties. Gained a good 6+ inches. They're 25 days into flower so hopefully they weren't too stunted and can grow some colas


Gromer posted a pick the other day of his meatbreath. They were right at the light, he said they loved it. So it very well could be cookie strain dependent.
My meatbreath seem to be loving the light also.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 5, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> I pick the right side!!!! Very nice man, thats fucking serious medicine right there!!!!!


Thanks man! That's my favorite too lol. I really hope the one on the left fills in the same and doesn't end up like the middle one, I'm really hoping it's from the light being too close or I'll have no idea wtf caused it. I'd hate to have to go back to ebb buckets after all this. I question even the lighting though because the double ended lights are less than 3' away from the tops AND set at 1215watts


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 5, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> Grower posted a pick the other day of his meatbreath. They were right at the light, he said they loved it. So it very well could be cookie strain dependent.


Right on, that's good to know. My mendo Breath will grow right into the light and end up with massive buds, I'm not sure if mendo Breath is cookies but I think it has something to do with cookies. My buddies pcg cookies has been doing the same at his grow and making stupid small buds, he hasn't been able to get any buds to be normal size, I know it's totally possible since I can get mine to be normal size, but when I saw the 1 tray end up like his I started scratching my head because I actually have big buds from the same cut to compare mine to. It's some wierd shit lol


----------



## Norcalknugs (Aug 5, 2016)

It very well could be. Sounds like you are giving them some serious light.
Beautiful grow either way.


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 5, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> My meatbreath seem to be loving the light also.


What light would that be?


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 5, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I question even the lighting though because the double ended lights are less than 3' away from the tops AND set at 1215watts


What foot print are you running on that DE?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 5, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> It very well could be. Sounds like you are giving them some serious light.
> Beautiful grow either way.


Thanks my brother 



a mongo frog said:


> What light would that be?


Nanolux 



a mongo frog said:


> What foot print are you running on that DE?


5x5.5ish, I have 2 covering an 11' wide by 5' trellis. Seems to be working really good. 8' ceilings, the light is about 3' to canopy but a little less on spots, especially where I have the black lime because those are stretchy as hell. But the nice thing that NEVER happens with my single ended lights is I got all rock hard buds all the way down to the bottom, no lollipopping! Just nugs everywhere on the plants, best thing ever lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 5, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> What foot print are you running on that DE?


Here's the space, 2 for that area. I didn't have enough plants to properly fill the canopy the way I wanted because I wasn't expecting to flower anything else before I move, so I just threw some plants in there I had, some small ones and some old mamas etc. I can't complain too much though because what is there came out nicely I think


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 5, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> 5x5.5ish, I have 2 covering an 11' wide by 5' trellis. Seems to be working really good. 8' ceilings, the light is about 3' to canopy but a little less on spots, especially where I have the black lime because those are stretchy as hell. But the nice thing that NEVER happens with my single ended lights is I got all rock hard buds all the way down to the bottom, no lollipopping! Just nugs everywhere on the plants, best thing ever lol


I brought the nanolux to 28 inches on 1000 watts. No issues. I think its an awesome lamp. I just threw 15 3 gallon pots under one. DE's are so sick!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 5, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> I brought the nanolux to 28 inches on 1000 watts. No issues. I think its an awesome lamp. I just threw 15 3 gallon pots under one. DE's are so sick!!!!!!!!!


Oh hell yeah! That's awesome to know, I was scared to have them lower than 3 feet but the black lime are definitely around 28" or so and no issues either  I freaking love the DE lamps too, never seen buds fill out so nice and now I'm wishing I had the lamps years ago lol. Missed out on many elbows not having them earlier lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2016)

@a mongo frog
Wut up bro.

If I was replacing your single endeds with nanolux's, i would spread them out like this. This is with multiple lights overlapping others:

^^^that is with minimum 3' in between plant canopy and lamp when plants are at their tallest.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2016)

This is what happens with my open ended DE's I rock, right in between the 6' overlap

It's bright AF! But mine have more sideways footprint than yours. This is almost 7 weeks in with grape ape.
Now this is right under the lamps. Notice how much healthier they are:

6' apart(side to side)with those nanolux's would be perfect


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 5, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @a mongo frog
> Wut up bro.
> 
> If I was replacing your single endeds with nanolux's, i would spread them out like this. This is with multiple lights overlapping others:
> ...


Im probably going to stay with my single ended dinosaurs. My uncle just bought the same lamps you have. I showed him a few of your pics. I think it was your glue pics. He had a really good harvest. Ill get maybe 4-6 more DE down the line i think. There awesome shit!!!! Don't want to start anything but from what I've seen with me over here is that the buds on the single ended are way bigger. More yield on the DE because of the foot print and one can spread out and barley prune or one can cram in a bigger area with more plants. Maybe i just need to play with the DE lamp more, this was just my observation on the one DE run. But who knows i may swap out my 12 SE lamps for lets say 9 DE's. I love life!!!!! Fucking blessed is what we all are!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 5, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> This is what happens with my open ended DE's I rock, right in between the 6' overlap
> View attachment 3750462
> It's bright AF! But mine have more sideways footprint than yours. This is almost 7 weeks in with grape ape.
> Now this is right under the lamps. Notice how much healthier they are:
> ...


I running my nanolux on a 4x6 foot print and its fucking dope!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Im probably going to stay with my single ended dinosaurs. My uncle just bought the same lamps you have. I showed him a few of your pics. I think it was your glue pics. He had a really good harvest. Ill get maybe 4-6 more DE down the line i think. There awesome shit!!!! Don't want to start anything but from what I've seen with me over here is that the buds on the single ended are way bigger. More yield on the DE because of the foot print and one can spread out and barley prune or one can cram in a bigger area with more plants. Maybe i just need to play with the DE lamp more, this was just my observation on the one DE run. But who knows i may swap out my 12 SE lamps for lets say 9 DE's. I love life!!!!! Fucking blessed is what we all are!!!!!!!!!


Me and AP have been talking allot about the bigger bud thing lately.
I sware bro, if the DE's get too close it equals smaller buds especially with the cookie cuts


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2016)

I feel like a big piece of shit when I don't get 2lb's a light now  DE's are the shit(Bigger footprint)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 5, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I feel like a big piece of shit when I don't get 2lb's a light now  DE's are the shit(Bigger footprint)


I can't even imagine what mendo would do under de mono cropped, but im guessing damn near 4lbs running 12 per light lol. I can't wait to give it a try cuz they get about 3.5 a plant under a se bulb, gonna get enough cuts together for 2 lights for the new pad and go for the gold!


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I can't even imagine what mendo would do under de mono cropped, but im guessing damn near 4lbs running 12 per light lol. I can't wait to give it a try cuz they get about 3.5 a plant under a se bulb, gonna get enough cuts together for 2 lights for the new pad and go for the gold!


4lb's? Gtfo lol


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 5, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I can't even imagine what mendo would do under de mono cropped, but im guessing damn near 4lbs running 12 per light lol. I can't wait to give it a try cuz they get about 3.5 a plant under a se bulb, gonna get enough cuts together for 2 lights for the new pad and go for the gold!


Who's running 12 per light? What type of grow system?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2016)

I feel like there is a god, even though there isn't, when i was pullin 3 with the glue. 4? Omg


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 5, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> 4lb's? Gtfo lol


Hany anyone you know done a blue on a DE? Has to be over 3 units right?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Who's running 12 per light? What type of grow system?


I am in my hydro setups


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 5, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> 4lb's? Gtfo lol


I wouldn't doubt it man, I've heard people getting 4 with the right cut and I think I've heard of mendo being one of them, it's such a massive yielder, I'm guessing each mendo under the DE got 4.5zips or more each  I wish I had more plants to fit in but I was 7 plants short for the run and 1/2 were cookies


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Hany anyone you know done a blue on a DE? Has to be over 3 units right?


If i could get rid of BD i would totally kill it


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 5, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> If i could sell BD i would totally kill it


Lmao fuck blue dream!! People hate that strain up here lol


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 5, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> If i could sell BD i would totally kill it


And your veg time is right around 5 weeks? Or ?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 5, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Hany anyone you know done a blue on a DE? Has to be over 3 units right?


Aero did glue and got 3 under the DE


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 5, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Aero did glue and got 3 under the DE


Thats massive!!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 5, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Aero did glue and got 3 under the DE


In 24 square foot, foot print?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> In 24 square foot, foot print?


Yes


a mongo frog said:


> And your veg time is right around 5 weeks? Or ?


More like 7weeks when i do 10 trees in a 4'x8'. But i really do take it easy on them at first. I totally know i could do it a little faster. It's all about having to top the shit out of these bomb ass strains we grow. That adds lots of time to the veg.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 5, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Thats massive!!!!!


Fuck yeah it is, and the mendo is like Goliath compared to glue! I can't wait to set up the new room  

These 2 mendos were vegged for 5 weeks and would probably get 7+ zips each under a de, I'd need about 8 or 9 of them under a de tho, not 12. I'd flip at 3 weeks, maybe 3.5 weeks tops for 12 plants under a de.
 
Then again, it's all strain dependant because these lanky bitches are about the same age and I'd Def need 12 per light


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 5, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Yes
> 
> More like 7weeks when i do 10 trees in a 4'x8'. But i really do take it easy on them at first. I totally know i could do it a little faster. It's all about having to top the shit out of these bomb ass strains we grow


And hardly any larf or none at all? Because thats what i found was the case. Just solid bud from top to bottom. Was unreal actually.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> And hardly any larf or none at all? Because thats what i found was the case. Just solid bud from top to bottom. Was unreal actually.


I'm like you bro, i lollipop. I no likey larf lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> And hardly any larf or none at all? Because thats what i found was the case. Just solid bud from top to bottom. Was unreal actually.


Sooooo much more penetration with these DE's. Even being a foot further away than a non-aircooled single ended. Its awesome shit!


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2016)

Gotta make sure and Have plenty of fan action in between the DE lamp and canopy but not directly blowing on the lamp. It can be tricky, but that is huge with the DE's.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 5, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> And hardly any larf or none at all? Because thats what i found was the case. Just solid bud from top to bottom. Was unreal actually.


Golf balls at the base of the stem man. Not even on branches, just nugs chillin where the stem comes out of the medium lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Golf balls at the base of the stem man. Not even on branches, just nugs chillin where the stem comes out of the medium lol


That BLR is sorta like the glue in structure, it allows lighting down lower through its canopy. A must to get bigger yields imo(usually).

Or are you talking the mendoB?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 5, 2016)

Here's some size reference, 6.5 feet under the light and under the canopy. Then some colas, and these plants weren't even close to healthy when I flipped, they got all their roots cut off because they were in the mama tray and the roots all grew together lol. Can't imagine the next run with the healthy plants  all chevys!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 5, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> That BLR is sorta like the glue in structure, it allows lighting down lower through its canopy. A must to get bigger yields imo(usually).
> 
> Or are you talking the mendoB?


Everything man, even the cooks!


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 5, 2016)

You guys have a trusted sfv cut up there? Theres many down here, I'm just not sure i can trust the sources. Been so long since I've even bought a cut.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 5, 2016)

I was gonna ditch the black lime because I couldnt get it to do anything for shit until it went under the DE, the biggest bud I got on it before was like a lighter or smaller, but I'm Def keeping her now I think it'd play good with the Bubba


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 5, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> You guys have a trusted sfv cut up there? Theres many down here, I'm just not sure i can trust the sources. Been so long since I've even bought a cut.


I have a Tahoe that almost died when I went on vacation, watered it and it perked back p and gonna take cuts soon, I haven't had a change to run it yet tho, is Tahoe similar?


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 5, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I have a Tahoe that almost died when I went on vacation, watered it and it perked back p and gonna take cuts soon, I haven't had a change to run it yet tho, is Tahoe similar?


A lot of the same genetics i believe but different. Ive always felt with the Tahoe cut i know its a lighter of a og stone. Fucking awesome smoke just a little lighter. And a lot of patients like that.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> A lot of the same genetics i believe but different. Ive always felt with the Tahoe cut i know its a lighter of a og stone. Fucking awesome smoke just a little lighter. And a lot of patients like that.


Its been a minute since I was rockin the sfv cut. Don't know anyone with a supposed cut


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 5, 2016)

@Dr.D81 I believe rocks one


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 5, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> @Dr.D81 I believe rocks one


Isn't he in Oregon?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 5, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> A lot of the same genetics i believe but different. Ive always felt with the Tahoe cut i know its a lighter of a og stone. Fucking awesome smoke just a little lighter. And a lot of patients like that.


That sounds perfect for me actually, I love og but sometimes hate getting super stoned during the day, I save that for night time lol, but og keeps me awake


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 5, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Isn't he in Oregon?


Yeah, but he might be moving to cali in the spring


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 5, 2016)

My favorite og was the Larry og, I had that for a little bit but killed it when I moved on accident. Straight lemon pledge mmm


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 5, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yeah, but he might be moving to cali in the spring


Hope he moves my way!!!!!


----------



## hippy132 (Aug 6, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> If i could get rid of BD i would totally kill it


Been up here for years never heard that before, I always try to grow it, great high and feelings. I dont know a lot of folks that smoke but for morning to afternoon relief love it. Got some clones from Shasta area but loved my HSO.


----------



## hippy132 (Aug 6, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yeah, but he might be moving to cali in the spring


Why, its going to get worse to grow here and much more expensive, electric then anywhere


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 6, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> Why, its going to get worse to grow here and much more expensive, electric then anywhere


Outdoor further up north. I guess you can't really do too much in OR or WA. Here you can bust some big crops out in certain counties and the suns always free


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 6, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> Been up here for years never heard that before, I always try to grow it, great high and feelings. I dont know a lot of folks that smoke but for morning to afternoon relief love it. Got some clones from Shasta area but loved my HSO.


Thats bad ass bro.
Around here, everyone was still blowing up the BD down in the valley, while we were blowing shit up with the green crack up higher(for the most part)They both are so played out with everyone i know. Unfortunately
I personally haven't even attempted to grow bluedream for at least 6 yrs. So done with Green crack too. It sucks because they are both great yielders, indoors and out. Especially the bluedream


----------



## adower (Aug 6, 2016)

I've got a skywalker cut that is bomb. If you go to one of the bbqs you can check it and see if you like it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 7, 2016)

So my buddy confirmed what I've been thinking as true from this funky cookie run.

Cookies grow better and make bigger buds under a 600w lamp.

Easy peasy. More light does not = more bud sometimes. Keep those lights up off them cookies 

It totally makes sense because all the cookie runs I've done have had the light further above than the current run I have going with small buds, seems to be an easy equation. Glad I figured it out on 1 run and not have to deal with it anymore lol. 

Well, harvests start tomorrow! I'm hoping I break the 20 zip mark with the cookies and dosido, even though the tops are small, I have a really good feeling that the lower buds will make up for it, I've never seen so many chunky and abundant lower buds on cookies before. It'd like all the buds that grew small on the tops found a way to grow an extra couple nugs per branch on the lowers  wish me luck!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 7, 2016)

@Aeroknow Was gonna text ya but figured it's too late, but got a question I dont want to forget.

So when you say you don't need bennies or sterilization at all in hydro, except Dwc, or aeroponics/nft.. do you mean you never need to clean the system ever? No new tubing or pumps, no cleaning of drippers, reservoirs, or trays, ever? Nothing grows on pumps or in tubing when using nothing? Just always squeaky clean, no buildup, no algae or slime at all grows anywhere? I've never used nothing at all in hydro, I've always used something, starting with thrive alive a and b about 10 years ago, then sterile, now bennies, maybe back to sterile soon, so not sure. Is it true that zero root issues occur when using nothing in drain to waste or recirculating systems, as long as the roots aren't in water 24/7?

Zero chance for any root issues happening? Always bright vibrant roots no matter what?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 7, 2016)

I mean sure, i'll usually clean everything the best I can in between runs, but worrying about root issues in most of the setups i rock i don't. I just don't ever end up with problems like that.

Only setup I ended up having a horrible problem with was in my tubes, we ended up getting the slime from hell. Now I would never run my tubes or any other setup for that matter, that even a little bit of the roots are chilling in solution without running bennies or sterilization. And definately would do what it took to keep the nutrient temps in check. Flood and drain and top fed setups I just don't have problems, never have.
I would love to rock some tubes again in the near future here, and I thing I'd like to try the pool shock. I never did try pool shock.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 7, 2016)

Oh and I forgot to tell this to you yesterday.
So you know how i'm adding dripclean to the reservoirs of my drip setups right. Well I figured after the second run with one of the dripper setups that I would do just like I used to do and try and flush the tubing the best I can. And sure as shit dude, just as much crud came out the tubing as I would see without using drip clean. Maybe it's doing a little something? But far from not ever having to worry about clogs in the drip stakes.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 7, 2016)

Day 2 almost done!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 7, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I mean sure, i'll usually clean everything the best I can in between runs, but worrying about root issues in most of the setups i rock i don't. I just don't ever end up with problems like that.
> 
> Only setup I ended up having a horrible problem with was in my tubes, we ended up getting the slime from hell. Now I would never run my tubes or any other setup for that matter, that even a little bit of the roots are chilling in solution without running bennies or sterilization. And definately would do what it took to keep the nutrient temps in check. Flood and drain and top fed setups I just don't have problems, never have.
> I would love to rock some tubes again in the near future here, and I thing I'd like to try the pool shock. I never did try pool shock.


Right on, the reason I ask is id love to reuse the manifolds for at least a few runs, or 5 lol, without rebuilding them. Just keep them in place and pop the drippers in the new rw plants  



Aeroknow said:


> Oh and I forgot to tell this to you yesterday.
> So you know how i'm adding dripclean to the reservoirs of my drip setups right. Well I figured after the second run with one of the dripper setups that I would do just like I used to do and try and flush the tubing the best I can. And sure as shit dude, just as much crud came out the tubing as I would see without using drip clean. Maybe it's doing a little something? But far from not ever having to worry about clogs in the drip stakes.


I don't think it works for the cruddy stuff, it dissolves left over salts from the nutes though, the crud would be dissolved or prevented with bennies or enzymes or chlorine etc, to keep it from starting. Do you notice that the salts on the rw and the salts that would normally form on the rez are gone?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 7, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Day 2 almost done!


Hell yeah!! Looking proper my brother!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 7, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh and I forgot to tell this to you yesterday.
> So you know how i'm adding dripclean to the reservoirs of my drip setups right. Well I figured after the second run with one of the dripper setups that I would do just like I used to do and try and flush the tubing the best I can. And sure as shit dude, just as much crud came out the tubing as I would see without using drip clean. Maybe it's doing a little something? But far from not ever having to worry about clogs in the drip stakes.


Also how do you flush out the tubing? Hook it to a big pump and let it rip?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 7, 2016)

adower said:


> I've got a skywalker cut that is bomb. If you go to one of the bbqs you can check it and see if you like it.


You use v+b right? Do you use it with bleach? I've heard a couple people mention v+b has bennies in it but I didn't think it did, I emailed v+b asking is it's compatible just waiting on a reply, guessing you havent had any issues


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 7, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Also how do you flush out the tubing? Hook it to a big pump and let it rip?


Do you have a laundry sink? Is there one at the new pad?
Basically, i disassemble johnny 5 and hook up the smaller sections to the faucet, and blast hot water through until it has no more crud coming out. I've often just wondered if I should just buy tubing and build new every run, but it just seems so wasteful.
My biggest worry is that one or two of the drip stakes clogging when you relax on checking routinely. Been there done that. But the cool thing about slabs is that if one stake fails, there's two others to keep them alive. Its the only reason why i'm back runnin slabs, otherwise, it prob would be hugos in these setups.
Good idea to just routinely check all the drip stakes visually. Once a week?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 7, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Do you have a laundry sink? Is there one at the new pad?
> Basically, i disassemble johnny 5 and hook up the smaller sections to the faucet, and blast hot water through until it has no more crud coming out. I've often just wondered if I should just buy tubing and build new every run, but it just seems so wasteful.
> My biggest worry is that one or two of the drip stakes clogging when you relax on checking routinely. Been there done that. But the cool thing about slabs is that if one stake fails, there's two others to keep them alive. Its the only reason why i'm back runnin slabs, otherwise, it prob would be hugos in these setups.
> Good idea to just routinely check all the drip stakes visually. Once a week?


Yup yup, got a sink here and at the new pad. Definitely seems wasteful having to rebuild em, I'd love to run em forever if possible lol. Definitely alot more forgiving with the slabs for sure. I really wanna try the flora caps that just use 1/4" tubing and clips next run, I bet that would never clog, I found the caps for like $2. 75 each online, thinking of giving them a go just for peace of mind about the clogs


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 7, 2016)

All I gotta say is.. I'm happy af with this small cola harvest!!! I thought it was going to suck, but even with most of the tops having small buds from the light intensity, there are soooo many dense af lowers that made up for it. Easy 2.25+oz each plant  not sure how, but God damn I'm loving the drippers


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 7, 2016)

Dude I'm done with liquid nutes. Just cleaned out my system and the buckets and rez was coated in this black gunk. I'm sure it's from the liquid karma. Stuff is ridiculous


----------



## adower (Aug 7, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> You use v+b right? Do you use it with bleach? I've heard a couple people mention v+b has bennies in it but I didn't think it did, I emailed v+b asking is it's compatible just waiting on a reply, guessing you havent had any issues


Yep I use v+b and bleach. Every week I drain and fill my res and and let it flood and drain with just water and bleach for 24 hours. I add my v+b the next day. No issues at all.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 7, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Dude I'm done with liquid nutes. Just cleaned out my system and the buckets and rez was coated in this black gunk. I'm sure it's from the liquid karma. Stuff is ridiculous


Ewwwww lol. Yeah, some of those liquid additives are too gnarly for me. Dry nutes ftw!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 7, 2016)

adower said:


> Yep I use v+b and bleach. Every week I drain and fill my res and and let it flood and drain with just water and bleach for 24 hours. I add my v+b the next day. No issues at all.


OK awesome man. V+b got back to me and said only the HD version has bennies. Good to go


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 7, 2016)

Dud plant. Ewwwww 
 

Dosido


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 7, 2016)

Micro buds lmao, the new craze...NOT..Yep duds suck


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 7, 2016)

adower said:


> Yep I use v+b and bleach. Every week I drain and fill my res and and let it flood and drain with just water and bleach for 24 hours. I add my v+b the next day. No issues at all.


How much bleach?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Micro buds lmao, the new craze...NOT..Yep duds suck


Lol they are the worst thing I've encountered in my life! Luckily, only 1.5/12 plants dudded, that's a huge plus, and none of the other crops have any  

9 weeks in lmfaooooo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 7, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> How much bleach?


I think he used 8 drops a gallon. Don't use it if you're using any living nutes, bennies etc


----------



## adower (Aug 7, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I think he used 8 drops a gallon. Don't use it if you're using any living nutes, bennies etc


.5ml per gallon for maintenance. If you're trying to fight root rot 1.5-2ml/gal.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 7, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I think he used 8 drops a gallon. Don't use it if you're using any living nutes, bennies etc


Use bleach instead of hydroguard and pondzyme?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 7, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Use bleach instead of hydroguard and pondzyme?


You can't use both, you can only use one or the other. Bleach kills everything living. Hydroguard is living.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 7, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> You can't use both, you can only use one or the other. Bleach kills everything living. Hydroguard is living.


What about pondzyme?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 7, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> What about pondzyme?


I'm not 100% if bleach affects enzymes, I haven't found any info on that and I've tried


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 9, 2016)

My first double ended buds from the suspended ebb buckets 

Mendo Breath 
 
Animal cookies


----------



## powerslide (Aug 9, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> My first double ended buds from the suspended ebb buckets
> 
> Mendo Breath
> View attachment 3753569
> ...


thats pretty nasty looking man!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 9, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> My first double ended buds from the suspended ebb buckets
> 
> Mendo Breath
> View attachment 3753569
> ...


Hell yeah Alpha. Looks ficking diggity dank man


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 9, 2016)

powerslide said:


> thats pretty nasty looking man!!





Vnsmkr said:


> Hell yeah Alpha. Looks ficking diggity dank man


Thanks dudes! I'm pretty stoked to smoke em soon, curious if there's a difference in the stone


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 9, 2016)

Day 28 animal cookies, Hugos. I feel they stacked a bit better than the slabs, but still think the light is a bit too close. Some buds stacked like they should, some have some micro buds (the ones closer it the light). 
   

Root pancakes from the ebb buckets


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 10, 2016)

I'll say it again...WOW man, those buds look DANK! Soo damn frost bro


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 10, 2016)

alpha,

best way to clean the hydroton after use?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I'll say it again...WOW man, those buds look DANK! Soo damn frost bro


Thanks brother!! It's almost time to have a taste test


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 11, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> alpha,
> 
> best way to clean the hydroton after use?


I would use bleach and water or h2o2 to sanitize them, you can soak them in 5 gal buckets or totes. Drills holes in the bottom of one bucket or tote just smaller than the hydroton, then put it inside a bucket or tote with no holes. Fill it up and soak em to disinfectant, then lift the inner bucket with the holes in it that has the hydroton in it, then get a hose and just spray em out for a while to get the bleach off, then you're ready to go


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks brother!! It's almost time to have a taste test


Got my mouth watering. Hell I had some local shit the other day and it got me high for a minute as its been so long since I had any flowers. Thankfully my hash buddy is as much of a smoker as me so he usually leaves some with me.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 11, 2016)

Little harvest update, the dosido and animal cookies yielded similar! There was 1 dud mendo and 1 really small stunted dosido out of the 12, so 10 plants did well, each got over 65g on avg each  300g of animal and 325g of dosido, so the dosido did a bit better but really close numbers. Both keepers!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Got my mouth watering. Hell I had some local shit the other day and it got me high for a minute as its been so long since I had any flowers. Thankfully my hash buddy is as much of a smoker as me so he usually leaves some with me.


I feel ya man, i love hash but flowers are a staple for me, the good thing with hash is you don't need as much and it lasts longer! But the highs are definitely different no doubt


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

How long do you typically veg for Alpha? Are you always vegging for that same amount of time or close to it? Pulling a harvest every month or 2 months?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I feel ya man, i love hash but flowers are a staple for me, the good thing with hash is you don't need as much and it lasts longer! But the highs are definitely different no doubt


Same here, flowers are my staple and I rely on them. I smoked a pipe full of hash at 1 this morning, woke up at 5, and I was still somewhat high....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> How long do you typically veg for Alpha? Are you always vegging for that same amount of time or close to it? Pulling a harvest every month or 2 months?


Usually right around 3 week veg, this batch was 17 days I think. Animal and dosido veg really fast but are really lanky, but if I have 12 plants per light I don't need too much training so can throw em in quicker than other strains. The mendo vegs wide and takes a while to get going, especially after topping so I like 3 full weeks for those. I try to take clones, root them, and veg all in 4.5 weeks so when I harvest I can put a batch that's ready to flower in its place because I usually have a 9 week flower cycle


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Same here, flowers are my staple and I rely on them. I smoked a pipe full of hash at 1 this morning, woke up at 5, and I was still somewhat high....


Oh man yeah hash gets me too stoned if I have to do stuff, I can't really function well if I take a dab then have to run errands or something lol. I love it for late night when I have nothing to do or if my pains flaring up, but I don't like how long the high lasts if I gotta be on schedule that's for sure


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 11, 2016)

Here's the next batch of animal cookies that would normally be flowered out if I wasn't expecting to move, these would go right in the tray, but since it's animal cookies they grew way too big in the 4.5 weeks so I can't flower them on the tray because I don't have the ceiling height  they just grow way too fast so I'm still playing around when exactly I need to start them. Lanky bastards. The good thing is if my loan closes for the house (should know early next week) I can grow some animal trees!!! Haven't grown any monster cookies yet so that should be fun. They should be like 3.5' tall by the time I can flower lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's the next batch of animal cookies that would normally be flowered out if I wasn't expecting to move, these would go right in the tray, but since it's animal cookies they grew way too big in the 4.5 weeks so I can't flower them on the tray because I don't have the ceiling height  they just grow way too fast so I'm still playing around when exactly I need to start them. Lanky bastards. The good thing is if my loan closes for the house (should know early next week) I can grow some animal trees!!! Haven't grown any monster cookies yet so that should be fun. They should be like 3.5' tall by the time I can flower lol
> View attachment 3755268


Ha ha, yeah they look like they would be on the ceiling if you flowered them there! Mostly thats not a bad problem though , figure something out! Good luck on closing on your loan pronto.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ha ha, yeah they look like they would be on the ceiling if you flowered them there! Mostly thats not a bad problem though , figure something out! Good luck on closing on your loan pronto.


I'm definitely going to try my best to come up with a solution for them, thinking a scrog of some sort  or possibly using my ebb buckets but instead of ebb and flow, I can use the drippers, that'll give me a few extra feet of wiggle room. And thanks brother!! My anxiety is so stupid bad for the past few weeks, my loan officer sent the loan to the underwriter a couple days ago and I've been freaking out man. Anxiety sucks ass, my heart beat goes up to 125 just sitting down and my BP is 170/105 last I checked earlier. Can't wait for it to close or even not close the loan, just want to know because I hate being in limbo ughh


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Anxiety sucks ass, my heart beat goes up to 125 just sitting down and my BP is 170/105 last I checked earlier. Can't wait for it to close or even not close the loan, just want to know because I hate being in limbo ughh


Shit bud, I know where you are 1000%. Ive been in limbo with this job shit for better part of a year. Every fucking day I wake up and wonder if today will be the day. Its getting very close, but yeah, not here yet....fucking sucks


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 11, 2016)

I definitely hear you too brother, anxiety can be crippling hey! Stress is so bad for the body, trying to keep dopamine levels down is really hard sometimes! I hope the house loan goes through quickly and without issues bro, I really do


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

Exercise also helps to offset it. Reminds me, I need to get my fkn ass back on the mtn bike. As it seems to really dispell alot of it. Maybe it doesnt go away but helps even things


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Shit bud, I know where you are 1000%. Ive been in limbo with this job shit for better part of a year. Every fucking day I wake up and wonder if today will be the day. Its getting very close, but yeah, not here yet....fucking sucks


I hope you hear good things soon for the job bro!!!! I know you will, give it 2 weeks, I have a 6th sense about things


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 14, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I definitely hear you too brother, anxiety can be crippling hey! Stress is so bad for the body, trying to keep dopamine levels down is really hard sometimes! I hope the house loan goes through quickly and without issues bro, I really do


Thank you bro, only a few more days to wait! I know I can't even understand how something not in human nature, but our own brain, can wreck so much havoc!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Exercise also helps to offset it. Reminds me, I need to get my fkn ass back on the mtn bike. As it seems to really dispell alot of it. Maybe it doesnt go away but helps even things


I wish I could exercise more than I do, I used to do flat land BMX and can barely walk a mile now  but I do as much as I can and it does help, maybe someday I can get back on my bike too


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 14, 2016)

So I culled the animal pie, it's just too funky for me so I'll pop some more beans. But one thing that sticks out is the biggest petiole and leaf I've ever seen in my life, including outdoor! I'm so confident this is such a rad leaf petiole, I'm willing to give anyone that has a bigger petiole (lmfao) some seeds or something lol. Make it a contest. 

How's got a bigger petiole than I!?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 14, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thank you bro, only a few more days to wait! I know I can't even understand how something not in human nature, but our own brain, can wreck so much havoc!


Agreed man, our brains are such complex organs hey, one chemical out by a bit and everything gets out of whack! 
Dude, that petiole is freakin massive! No way I have anything even close to that!


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 14, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I wish I could exercise more than I do, I used to do flat land BMX and can barely walk a mile now  but I do as much as I can and it does help, maybe someday I can get back on my bike too


I know this feeling! I'm a former athlete and I work out everyday. Then I injured both shoulders in early 2015 and then found out my hips were in really bad shape around memorial day. Had first hip surgery October and it was much worse than they thought. Had other hip done in February and is still giving me problems. Just had the first shoulder done end of June and that was 10x worse than they thought too. Just got out of sling last week and I already want the other one done too. Plus my wrists are messed up from being on crutches for so long and might have to go back on if they need to redo the hip but not soon because the shoulder needs to heal. And im turning 29 at the end of the month....


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 14, 2016)

Week 1 flower my leaves are super droopy. Over water? I'm doing 3x lights on


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 14, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Agreed man, our brains are such complex organs hey, one chemical out by a bit and everything gets out of whack!
> Dude, that petiole is freakin massive! No way I have anything even close to that!


For sure bro, I even tried some ssri meds and those even made it worse!! Ugh, the only thing that helps is some strains of weed and Xanax, and I don't take Xanax anymore because its super addicting so stopped taking it years ago ugh. Someday the docs will find a cure. And dude, that petiole blows my mind lmao, I've never seen anything like it I'm going to put it in a frame  



ThaMagnificent said:


> I know this feeling! I'm a former athlete and I work out everyday. Then I injured both shoulders in early 2015 and then found out my hips were in really bad shape around memorial day. Had first hip surgery October and it was much worse than they thought. Had other hip done in February and is still giving me problems. Just had the first shoulder done end of June and that was 10x worse than they thought too. Just got out of sling last week and I already want the other one done too. Plus my wrists are messed up from being on crutches for so long and might have to go back on if they need to redo the hip but not soon because the shoulder needs to heal. And im turning 29 at the end of the month....


Damn brother that's rough  I'm 31 but been dealing with spine issues for some years now, you sound even more beat up than me damn  hope those surgeries help you man!! 



ThaMagnificent said:


> Week 1 flower my leaves are super droopy. Over water? I'm doing 3x lights on


So they only droop during lights off? If they perk up after the light turns on, then they are just hardcore sleeping from growing so much. Mine droop exactly like that lights off, then perk up. Around week 3 they will stop drooping at lights off. If it's happening 24/7 I'd reckon underwater, you'll never have an over watering problem with that system I don't think, I even water 6+ times a day mid flower.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 14, 2016)

Got my biggest indoor plant down in the books! This black lime is a monster  thank you double ended bulbs! Damn I wish they were all this big, I'd go retire right now lol, I reckon she's a good 5.5-6oz, insane


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 14, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Got my biggest indoor plant down in the books! This black lime is a monster  thank you double ended bulbs! Damn I wish they were all this big, I'd go retire right now lol, I reckon she's a good 5.5-6oz, insane
> View attachment 3757411 View attachment 3757412


Nice


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nice


Thanks bro  it's so damn greasy, like the type of grease my tangilope mutant had, came out of much better than run then the last 2 prior runs. #progress 

Problem is the next I'm taking down is animal cookies and it's going to make them look puney lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 14, 2016)

But the animal cookies is so pretty, especially when it doesnt micro bud <3


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 14, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> But the animal cookies is so pretty, especially when it doesnt micro bud <3
> 
> View attachment 3757486


That should be the flagship picture for animal cookies...that's nice my man


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 14, 2016)

She is really beautiful


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 14, 2016)

So lights came on 90 mins ago and they look droopy still. Should I be worried?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 14, 2016)

I built a new cloner with the black and yellow hdx totes. Damn they work perfect! Zero leaks and I'm sure they could hold 50 clones or more depending on the layout of the holes. Even more leak proof than the ez cloner classic at 1/3 or less of the cost


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 14, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> So lights came on 90 mins ago and they look droopy still. Should I be worried?


Check at about 4 hours into the lights being on, if they are still drooping, then you're lights are probably way too close. Do you have your lights all the way up? I start day 1 flower with lights 3' or higher up, then gradually lower.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 14, 2016)

Oh I see the light is all the way up, I'm not familiar with ufo led lights, that would have to be your call if they're too close, but if the heat is under control, I'm not positive what the drooping could be from. I bet they perk up a couple hrs in, they do look less droopy than they did when the lights are out. 

I don't think you can over water in that system though so it's hard to say now, let me know in a couple hrs if they look the same and I'll go through some notes on the issue


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 14, 2016)

I've actually had that happen, exactly that, in my tent, and it was the light, I raised t as high as I could and changed out the hps bulb for a mh bulb for week 1 an die fixed it. I think @Aeroknow remembers, I freaked out too lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 14, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> That should be the flagship picture for animal cookies...that's nice my man





Vnsmkr said:


> She is really beautiful


Thank you both I really love the plant, it's probably the most beautiful plant I have now and the colors she puts out are awesome, my girl friend really wants me to make one for a house plant lol


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 14, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I built a new cloner with the black and yellow hdx totes. Damn they work perfect! Zero leaks and I'm sure they could hold 50 clones or more depending on the layout of the holes. Even more leak proof than the ez cloner classic at 1/3 or less of the cost
> View attachment 3757729


Was your tote idea from stinkbud and is your animal cookies from seed by in house or clones?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 15, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Was your tote idea from stinkbud and is your animal cookies from seed by in house or clones?


I'm not sure who stink bud is but I'm sure it's probably similar. I've been building cloners out of totes for a decade but there was never a tote I didn't have to modify before. They always leaked! With these black and yellow totes from Costco, the lod sits inside the tote and it doesn't leak one bit  the animal cookies is a clone I got from a friend out in sac


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 15, 2016)

Here's my old model, made from Walmart totes lol. Damn things leaked alot


----------



## supdro (Aug 15, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's my old model, made from Walmart totes lol. Damn things leaked alot View attachment 3757794


Ya screw those totes. I use the yellow blacks for rez . Heavy duty plastic! That tote build and shock..clones for days!


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 15, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh I see the light is all the way up, I'm not familiar with ufo led lights, that would have to be your call if they're too close, but if the heat is under control, I'm not positive what the drooping could be from. I bet they perk up a couple hrs in, they do look less droopy than they did when the lights are out.
> 
> I don't think you can over water in that system though so it's hard to say now, let me know in a couple hrs if they look the same and I'll go through some notes on the issue


I'm wondering if I shocked them when I trimmed all the lower stuff off about a day before I threw them in flower?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 15, 2016)

supdro said:


> Ya screw those totes. I use the yellow blacks for rez . Heavy duty plastic! That tote build and shock..clones for days!


Same here bro, I been using them for everything lately, I might even buy them for moving instead of using boxes, I found them for 6$!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 15, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> I'm wondering if I shocked them when I trimmed all the lower stuff off about a day before I threw them in flower?


Hmm, I don't think that could have caused it, is your flood level all the way up so the net pots are getting 2" of water or so?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 15, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hmm, I don't think that could have caused it, is your flood level all the way up so the net pots are getting 2" of water or so?


I looked underneath and it's shooting new roots like crazy so I think it's good. I might try to turn of a set of lights. Maybe too much too soon.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 15, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> I looked underneath and it's shooting new roots like crazy so I think it's good. I might try to turn of a set of lights. Maybe too much too soon.


That's what I like to hear  I can almost give 100% certainly that it's too much light, those tents reflect like crazy and I had the issue before as well. I think it took like 2 days after switching bulbs before they perked up, then I have then another day and then put the hps back in, solved the issue. Since you're roots are doing nicely you've got everything in check, so it only leaves heat and lighting brother


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 15, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's what I like to hear  I can almost give 100% certainly that it's too much light, those tents reflect like crazy and I had the issue before as well. I think it took like 2 days after switching bulbs before they perked up, then I have then another day and then put the hps back in, solved the issue. Since you're roots are doing nicely you've got everything in check, so it only leaves heat and lighting brother


Im wondering if ph fluctuations? Changed rez yesterday and set it to 5.8. Checked just now 24hrs later it's back up to 7.1. 

Edit* just checked my veg and the look the same. I changed that res yesterday and just checked the pm 24hrs later and that's also back up to 6.8

Does tap naturally climb back up 24hrs later?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 15, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Im wondering if ph fluctuations? Changed rez yesterday and set it to 5.8. Checked just now 24hrs later it's back up to 7.1.
> 
> Edit* just checked my veg and the look the same. I changed that res yesterday and just checked the pm 24hrs later and that's also back up to 6.8
> 
> Does tap naturally climb back up 24hrs later?


It does, some more than others, I have to check pH daily or every other day and adjust. Mine will climb (just pure tap water) from 6.4-7.2. With nutes it doesn't climb as much, and sometimes it even goes down! I mix my nutes, adjust to 5.6ph, it climbs to 6.2 at the end of a week or so. Sometimes I've been having it to down from 6.2 down to 5.8. But this is in my drain to waste systems. In my f/d systems is always goes up


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 15, 2016)

Adjust pH to counter the swing, so if it swings 1.0, I'd just adjust pH to 5.2 on a new res and let it climb to 6.2, you don't want higher than 6.3 or lower than 5.2


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 15, 2016)

Black lime reserve - I'm keeping this thing, it's the worst plant when it's not dialed, I've had some crappy yields and small buds with it, but damn, when shes on, shes on! She stacks great, finally! Straight lime fuel  
 

Mendo nice and chunky, I love this one. I decided to keep the mnf cut, she's been doing me better all a sudden than my other cut


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 15, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> It does, some more than others, I have to check pH daily or every other day and adjust. Mine will climb (just pure tap water) from 6.4-7.2. With nutes it doesn't climb as much, and sometimes it even goes down! I mix my nutes, adjust to 5.6ph, it climbs to 6.2 at the end of a week or so. Sometimes I've been having it to down from 6.2 down to 5.8. But this is in my drain to waste systems. In my f/d systems is always goes up


I had an air pump running so I disconnected it because some said that could cause a quick rise.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 15, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> I had an air pump running so I disconnected it because some said that could cause a quick rise.


For sure, just out a small pump in there for circulation, it's not needed but it helps.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 15, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> For sure, just out a small pump in there for circulation, it's not needed but it helps.


Circulation pump or air stone?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 15, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Circulation pump or air stone?


Circulation pump. It doesn't have to be big, maybe a 150gph or so should do the trick. Just keep the nutes and water moving and mixed up and keep it from going stagnant


----------



## adower (Aug 16, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Circulation pump or air stone?


Get a small air pump and attach the hoses to something that you can sink. I use a plastic bottle with hydroton in it. Zip tie the air lines around the bottle and drop it in your res. Never have to buy air stones again.


----------



## adower (Aug 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> It does, some more than others, I have to check pH daily or every other day and adjust. Mine will climb (just pure tap water) from 6.4-7.2. With nutes it doesn't climb as much, and sometimes it even goes down! I mix my nutes, adjust to 5.6ph, it climbs to 6.2 at the end of a week or so. Sometimes I've been having it to down from 6.2 down to 5.8. But this is in my drain to waste systems. In my f/d systems is always goes up


A reservoir with nutes usually fluctuates ph in small quantities due to most nutrients having buffers.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 16, 2016)

adower said:


> Get a small air pump and attach the hoses to something that you can sink. I use a plastic bottle with hydroton in it. Zip tie the air lines around the bottle and drop it in your res. Never have to buy air stones again.


I use the venturi attachment for the pump, works like a boss. Kill 2 birds with 1 stone


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 16, 2016)

adower said:


> A reservoir with nutes usually fluctuates ph in small quantities due to most nutrients having buffers.


For sure, I think it's the calcium in the tap. Every tap water is different, mines .1ec and drifts a little bit. Drifts up in ebb and flow with no airstone or circulation pump, drifts up or down on my dtw systems. Not sure why it goes down in the dtw sometimes, I think it's the bennies cause it doesn't go down when I use chlorine


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 16, 2016)

The mendo looks nice. What was the reason you topped growing gg4?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 16, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> The mendo looks nice. What was the reason you topped growing gg4?


Thanks man, I really like her too. I stopped the gg4 just due to the dudding issue. I have a glue x sherbert in veg now though that looks similar and smells really good in veg, will flower it in a little while, she's ready now but I have to wait to see if I'm moving first


----------



## weedemart (Aug 17, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Im wondering if ph fluctuations? Changed rez yesterday and set it to 5.8. Checked just now 24hrs later it's back up to 7.1.
> 
> Edit* just checked my veg and the look the same. I changed that res yesterday and just checked the pm 24hrs later and that's also back up to 6.8
> 
> Does tap naturally climb back up 24hrs later?


yes tap ph will naturally climb once it's in contact with air because of the evaporation of dissolved carbon dyoxide in your water. dont turn off your airstone its not your issue, actually it help to have an accurate reading of your ph.

when I start a new rez, I let sit my water with my airstone few hours , if you do the test you will see your ph rise. mine rise from 6.6 to 7.3! once its done, start by mixing your nutrients then add ph down. lets sit few hours again and Watch for stability, it should be stable and your ph reading will be accurate.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm trying my hand at really cloning with root riot plugs, tray and dome. Time to diversify! 
 

I bought the wrong size dome for this one but I think it'll work, some leaves are smushed against the dome tho and there's no vents


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'm trying my hand at really cloning with root riot plugs, tray and dome. Time to diversify!
> View attachment 3759952
> 
> I bought the wrong size dome for this one but I think it'll work, some leaves are smushed against the dome tho and there's no vents
> View attachment 3759953


drill some holes around the bottom or just stab it with an icepick lmao


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> drill some holes around the bottom or just stab it with an icepick lmao


 for sure I'm gonna do that, I have kabob sticks on stand by lol. I was so stoned when I went shopping man, never again lol. I ended up getting a case of the rockwool mini cubes and I bought a bunch of square 1.5gal pots, I'm gonna switch to the minicubes because I can use pots and drip caps fit right in them, can't wait to see what happens  the Hugo blocks are just too small for support, I had two mommas fall completely over because the damn blocks aren't wide enough


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> for sure I'm gonna do that, I have kabob sticks on stand by lol. I was so stoned when I went shopping man, never again lol. I ended up getting a case of the rockwool mini cubes and I bought a bunch of square 1.5gal pots, I'm gonna switch to the minicubes because I can use pots and drip caps fit right in them, can't wait to see what happens  the Hugo blocks are just too small for support, I had two mommas fall completely over because the damn blocks aren't wide enough


Can you not skewer the blocks down to the table for support?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Can you not skewer the blocks down to the table for support?


I'm now sure how I could do that, I do stab 2 kabob sticks thru the 3" cubes into the Hugo's and the sticks go all the way to the bottom, but other than that there's no anchor points to attach to


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'm now sure how I could do that, I do stab 2 kabob sticks thru the 3" cubes into the Hugo's and the sticks go all the way to the bottom, but other than that there's no anchor points to attach to


Stab a couple skewers sideways through the blocks and run some twine (fishing line) over the top of table to keep them anchored to the table?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

That wouldnt be much extra I wouldnt think?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 17, 2016)

It's gonna be swwwet with the mini cubes though, it'll make transplanting from the cloner so much easier than planting them into the blocks. I'm going to go from cloner into party cups of croutons, let the roots fill the cup, then into 1.5gal pots for 1 week and then flip. Will be so much easier to move them around too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> It's gonna be swwwet with the mini cubes though, it'll make transplanting from the cloner so much easier than planting them into the blocks. I'm going to go from cloner into party cups of croutons, let the roots fill the cup, then into 1.5gal pots for 1 week and then flip. Will be so much easier to move them around too


Easy is the best way


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Stab a couple skewers sideways through the blocks and run some twine (fishing line) over the top of table to keep them anchored to the table?


Actually that would work I think, if this ever happens again that's what I'm gonna do lol. I ended up cloning the hell out of the mamas so they aren't so top heavy now but I know in a couple weeks it'll happen again so Ill get some twine on them stat


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Actually that would work I think, if this ever happens again that's what I'm gonna do lol. I ended up cloning the hell out of the mamas so they aren't so top heavy now but I know in a couple weeks it'll happen again so Ill get some twine on them stat


Yeah that should work, easy fix I think


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 18, 2016)

Yo boss i am converting the indoor over to hydro getting dede prepped to take over while i grow on site some where. I am about to lean on yours and @Aeroknow experience for my questions. I know I will be useing my 2 4x8 flood trays but not certain the best method. I have a space to veg I am thinking rock wool and ntf. After that I could do wool, bags of perlite, or? I want my current veg space for moms and keeping out door crops


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 18, 2016)

Remember dede will run it so some thing like flood and drain is perfect. I want low maintenance


----------



## adower (Aug 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yo boss i am converting the indoor over to hydro getting dede prepped to take over while i grow on site some where. I am about to lean on yours and @Aeroknow experience for my questions. I know I will be useing my 2 4x8 flood trays but not certain the best method. I have a space to veg I am thinking rock wool and ntf. After that I could do wool, bags of perlite, or? I want my current veg space for moms and keeping out door crops


If your using tables and flood and drain you will most likely want to do cubes on top of hydroton. If you're going to do drip then you can just do cubes only.


----------



## fandango (Aug 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> for sure I'm gonna do that, I have kabob sticks on stand by lol. I was so stoned when I went shopping man, never again lol. I ended up getting a case of the rockwool mini cubes and I bought a bunch of square 1.5gal pots, I'm gonna switch to the minicubes because I can use pots and drip caps fit right in them, can't wait to see what happens  the Hugo blocks are just too small for support, I had two mommas fall completely over because the damn blocks aren't wide enough


Stoned while shopping LOL...I always think well this morning I will not lite that joint to early,but seems I find myself toking the first puff of the day as the car motor warms up?
Bye the way,shopping and using a company credit card is pretty cool...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

fandango said:


> Stoned while shopping LOL...I always think well this morning I will not lite that joint to early,but seems I find myself toking the first puff of the day as the car motor warms up?
> Bye the way,shopping and using a company credit card is pretty cool...


Shit Im taking my first puff of the day literally as I wake. Walk up the stairs to the office, light the pipe pronto


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 19, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yo boss i am converting the indoor over to hydro getting dede prepped to take over while i grow on site some where. I am about to lean on yours and @Aeroknow experience for my questions. I know I will be useing my 2 4x8 flood trays but not certain the best method. I have a space to veg I am thinking rock wool and ntf. After that I could do wool, bags of perlite, or? I want my current veg space for moms and keeping out door crops


Right on brother. I'd go with drip system that runs to waste. Easiest and most stable imo. Less issues to worry about compared to recirculate systems. I'm going to be doing rockwool mini cubes in 1.5 gal square pots with a 6" flora flex drip cap from here on out.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 19, 2016)

fandango said:


> Stoned while shopping LOL...I always think well this morning I will not lite that joint to early,but seems I find myself toking the first puff of the day as the car motor warms up?
> Bye the way,shopping and using a company credit card is pretty cool...


Lolol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 21, 2016)

Well, what a damn week. Running on empty now. I think tomorrow is closing day for the house, supposed to be anyway. So I been cloning the hell out of everything to make moving easier.
   

Will be doing sea of green to start at the new pad so ended up taking a bunch of cuts, figure 25 for a 5x5 area or so in 1 gal square pots and 4" floraflex caps and Rockwool mini cubes. Probably just animal cookies and Bubba kush. 

I think I'm done with black lime, even though it smells phenomenonal and yields great, it took me FOREVER to trim. I trimmed 2 lb of animal cookies in 5 hrs. It took 8+hr to trim 1 Lb of black lime! Fuck that! I'm dying 


I still have these 2 mamas, they are beauts but gonna have to chop em cuz they're too big to move  rip Bubba and black lime 
 

Looks like the new cloner is doing its job  will have to get the mama tray culled and cleared off to make room for the rooted clones one of these days. 
 

Some pretty mendo Breath 
 
Hope everyone had a better weekend than mine


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 21, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well, what a damn week. Running on empty now. I think tomorrow is closing day for the house, supposed to be anyway. So I been cloning the hell out of everything to make moving easier.
> View attachment 3763222 View attachment 3763223 View attachment 3763224
> 
> Will be doing sea of green to start at the new pad so ended up taking a bunch of cuts, figure 25 for a 5x5 area or so in 1 gal square pots and 4" floraflex caps and Rockwool mini cubes. Probably just animal cookies and Bubba kush.
> ...


You got my mouth watering!


----------



## adower (Aug 21, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well, what a damn week. Running on empty now. I think tomorrow is closing day for the house, supposed to be anyway. So I been cloning the hell out of everything to make moving easier.
> View attachment 3763222 View attachment 3763223 View attachment 3763224
> 
> Will be doing sea of green to start at the new pad so ended up taking a bunch of cuts, figure 25 for a 5x5 area or so in 1 gal square pots and 4" floraflex caps and Rockwool mini cubes. Probably just animal cookies and Bubba kush.
> ...


Damn!!! 2 lb in 5 hours? You got that Edward scissor hands.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You got my mouth watering!


I think I'm just as excited! I can't wait to build the new room 




adower said:


> Damn!!! 2 lb in 5 hours? You got that Edward scissor hands.


Lol, I'm not even that fast at trimming, it's just the animal cookies is ridiculously easy to trim, barely any leaf on it, one of the reasons I want to keep it around for a while


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 21, 2016)

Man that mendo and animal cookies look primo bro, you definitely do a great job of chopping and drying..on top of the other awesome work you do growing


----------



## fandango (Aug 22, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well, what a damn week. Running on empty now. I think tomorrow is closing day for the house, supposed to be anyway. So I been cloning the hell out of everything to make moving easier.
> View attachment 3763222 View attachment 3763223 View attachment 3763224
> 
> Will be doing sea of green to start at the new pad so ended up taking a bunch of cuts, figure 25 for a 5x5 area or so in 1 gal square pots and 4" floraflex caps and Rockwool mini cubes. Probably just animal cookies and Bubba kush.
> ...


Exciting to move and own your own pad,happy for you!
By the way,now is the time for me to reread all the details in your grow journal here...since I got shut down for outdoor growing here in Calaveras,and will only be growing in my garage indoor.
Hope to get dialed in by following your program.....Thanks Alpha


----------



## adower (Aug 22, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I think I'm just as excited! I can't wait to build the new room
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see. I get too ocd sometimes when trimming like trying to make every bud perfect.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 22, 2016)

Alpha,

How do you clean the buckets between runs?


----------



## adower (Aug 22, 2016)

fandango said:


> Exciting to move and own your own pad,happy for you!
> By the way,now is the time for me to reread all the details in your grow journal here...since I got shut down for outdoor growing here in Calaveras,and will only be growing in my garage indoor.
> Hope to get dialed in by following your program.....Thanks Alpha


An man that sucks! How did they find your outdoor?


----------



## fandango (Aug 22, 2016)

adower said:


> An man that sucks! How did they find your outdoor?


Someone filed a complaint?the Police(sheriff)came into my back yard and made a video while I was away,according to my neighbor.
No worries all the kids went into a uhaul trailer rental,they are now alive and well as you can see to the left here<
pic taken last month.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 22, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well, what a damn week. Running on empty now. I think tomorrow is closing day for the house, supposed to be anyway. So I been cloning the hell out of everything to make moving easier.
> View attachment 3763222 View attachment 3763223 View attachment 3763224
> 
> Will be doing sea of green to start at the new pad so ended up taking a bunch of cuts, figure 25 for a 5x5 area or so in 1 gal square pots and 4" floraflex caps and Rockwool mini cubes. Probably just animal cookies and Bubba kush.
> ...


I keep the vents closed all the way until roots start poppin. Once they start poppin, I open the vents. Lift lid and blow on them once a day


fandango said:


> Exciting to move and own your own pad,happy for you!
> By the way,now is the time for me to reread all the details in your grow journal here...since I got shut down for outdoor growing here in Calaveras,and will only be growing in my garage indoor.
> Hope to get dialed in by following your program.....Thanks Alpha


That sucks man
I thought Calaveras county was going to remain being down with growing outdoor?
Did you end up going with those slabs?


----------



## adower (Aug 22, 2016)

fandango said:


> Someone filed a complaint?the Police(sheriff)came into my back yard and made a video while I was away,according to my neighbor.
> No worries all the kids went into a uhaul trailer rental,they are now alive and well as you can see to the left here<
> pic taken last month.


That sucks. At least you had a back up plan.


----------



## fandango (Aug 22, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I keep the vents closed all the way until roots start poppin. Once they start poppin, I open the vents. Lift lid and blow on them once a day
> 
> That sucks man
> I thought Calaveras county was going to remain being down with growing outdoor?
> Did you end up going with those slabs?


You can grow outdoor in most places here,except in the R1 zone like we are living at.
I have the 4 slabs ready to go,just got to set up the drip system and finish off adding a 12x12 wall,got some seeds from my Berry White harvest going.
When I saw your Voltage Bill the other day,I was impressed!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Man that mendo and animal cookies look primo bro, you definitely do a great job of chopping and drying..on top of the other awesome work you do growing


Thanks brother! I'm loving the cookies a lot, I really want to try a few other cookie strains out soon  


fandango said:


> Exciting to move and own your own pad,happy for you!
> By the way,now is the time for me to reread all the details in your grow journal here...since I got shut down for outdoor growing here in Calaveras,and will only be growing in my garage indoor.
> Hope to get dialed in by following your program.....Thanks Alpha


Much appreciate that bro!! I think we get the keys in a few days  man that freaking blows!!! Did chopper fly over or something? I thought calvaras was a good County? I'm glad to help ya with any indoor questions for sure bro



adower said:


> I see. I get too ocd sometimes when trimming like trying to make every bud perfect.


Dude me too lol, I even pick which little leaf tips to leave on for visual pleasure lol. The reason the black lime takes so long is because of all the leaf crevices ugh, hate it


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 22, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Alpha,
> 
> How do you clean the buckets between runs?


Bleach and water, I but new tubing each cycle since it's cheap enough. I wash them by hand in the wash room sink


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 22, 2016)

fandango said:


> Someone filed a complaint?the Police(sheriff)came into my back yard and made a video while I was away,according to my neighbor.
> No worries all the kids went into a uhaul trailer rental,they are now alive and well as you can see to the left here<
> pic taken last month.


Damn man that blows, freaking nice you saved the gals though!! 



Aeroknow said:


> I keep the vents closed all the way until roots start poppin. Once they start poppin, I open the vents. Lift lid and blow on them once a day
> 
> That sucks man
> I thought Calaveras county was going to remain being down with growing outdoor?
> Did you end up going with those slabs?


 I just cracked em for about 12 hrs yesterday because a few a popping roots out  just about as fast as the ez cloner except just smaller roots, then again not all my cloner roots are busting like crazy so I think it's on par, I think I'll be switching to the root riots soon


----------



## adower (Aug 22, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks brother! I'm loving the cookies a lot, I really want to try a few other cookie strains out soon
> 
> Much appreciate that bro!! I think we get the keys in a few days  man that freaking blows!!! Did chopper fly over or something? I thought calvaras was a good County? I'm glad to help ya with any indoor questions for sure bro
> 
> ...


Haha yeah man. Indica dominant bud structure is easiest to trim. They're like little golf balls and are super dense.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 22, 2016)

adower said:


> Haha yeah man. Indica dominant bud structure is easiest to trim. They're like little golf balls and are super dense.


For real, saliva bud is a nightmare lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 22, 2016)

Just hit week 6 for the animal cookies. After playing around a bit, I figured out cookies need a long drying out period which allows them to grow much bigger buds. The rockwool croutons will do the trick  Its too late to fix the micro buds but 1/2 of the cookies are fine and growing normal because they had a big root structure which allows them to dry out between waterings.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 22, 2016)

Also got the first batch of rooted cuts into the solo cups  they're gonna love the croutons. I used the croutons for a cycle I think last year and they did ok, but there was a watering issue I recall but they still did well. This round I'll be having a dry out time once a week to maintain a healthy root system in veg and flower


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 22, 2016)

Wish the veg room a farewell  she's done her job nicely, but it's time to move on. I hate that it looks so empty  I hope whoever lives here next treats her well and keeps her clean. 

Now as I always do, I count chickens before they hatch, but I'm usually close luckily. But I need good vibes now because I ditched the mamas and am counting on every clone to root now lol. 

Anyways, on to a new chapter. I'll be closing this thread and starting a new one once I'm up and running. Hope to see you all soon when I'm back. Have a great rest of the summer, be safe. And always keep those thumbs green


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Wish the veg room a farewell  she's done her job nicely, but it's time to move on. I hate that it looks so empty  I hope whoever lives here next treats her well and keeps her clean.
> 
> Now as I always do, I count chickens before they hatch, but I'm usually close luckily. But I need good vibes now because I ditched the mamas and am counting on every clone to root now lol.
> 
> Anyways, on to a new chapter. I'll be closing this thread and starting a new one once I'm up and running. Hope to see you all soon when I'm back. Have a great rest of the summer, be safe. And always keep those thumbs green


Good stuff bro. Looking fwd to it. If you think about it , tag me when you start the new one so I dont miss anything


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Good stuff bro. Looking fwd to it. If you think about it , tag me when you start the new one so I dont miss anything


Me too please bro


----------



## supdro (Aug 23, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Wish the veg room a farewell  she's done her job nicely, but it's time to move on. I hate that it looks so empty  I hope whoever lives here next treats her well and keeps her clean.
> 
> Now as I always do, I count chickens before they hatch, but I'm usually close luckily. But I need good vibes now because I ditched the mamas and am counting on every clone to root now lol.
> 
> Anyways, on to a new chapter. I'll be closing this thread and starting a new one once I'm up and running. Hope to see you all soon when I'm back. Have a great rest of the summer, be safe. And always keep those thumbs green



Noooo..thanks for the awesome thread bro. Hit us up soon and good luck on the crib!


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 4, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Don't get me wrong, v+b works great. Easiest I've used (I don't use any Cal mag with it, just v+b). But I don't use any boosters with maxi either, just some calmag at 1ml per gallon. I'm just curious since now my gardens in the sweet spot now, I wanna try some maxi in flower (I'll always use v+b in veg I got the stuff so dialed in for veg). I'm expecting the v+b to do better in flower as well but just want to make sure in a side by side. If the Quaiity / quality is similar I'm gonna switch to maxi for flower but if not (I'll be taking in all factors), if any decrease in any aspect I'm sticking to v+b. But 4-500 a month of savings using maxi is alot, but not if it sacrifices any output


Interested to see this comparison


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 5, 2016)

So I switched to ro and much better but I'm still getting some yellowing. Any ideas? I know some is a little nute burn on the tips but not sure about the yellowing. I'm at 1090ppm using calmag, veg bloom, and their booster called shine.


----------



## mypassion (Sep 6, 2016)

Looks like N def. Leaves starting to yellow from the tips, they get all yellow and die eventually? Looks like my problem. Yellowing in the middle of the plant, just the old, big leaves, where the light is more intense. That's my theory anyway. I started to push some CaMg, it is 4.0.0...


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Oct 6, 2016)

Hey Alpha! Hope everything is well!


----------



## CannabisNerd (Oct 20, 2016)

Continued @ https://www.rollitup.org/t/learning-up-in-this-b-tch.918847/page-26


----------



## fandango (Mar 16, 2017)

AlphaPhase....do you have a YouTube show going on?
I have been watching VaderOG as of late


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 16, 2017)

Alpha doesn't get on here any more mate so you may be waiting a while for a response lol. He's on IG as Cannabisnerd if you want to hit him up there


----------



## ncboy65 (Mar 19, 2017)

a


AlphaPhase said:


> ' It’s like everybody got they hand out
> Actin' like they you owe 'em something
> They expect you to throw em something
> When they really need you to show 'em something
> ...


----------

